# Sticky  Projects Gossip: Proposals for the UAE



## SA BOY

wouldent mind knowing about the 82 story one


----------



## SA BOY

so pinnacle is due to be 750m. This is the one on the palm. We will go to the office today and take a snap or 10


----------



## Trances

yer now that makes sense they still want to do but not so sure of the location yet !
So to towers 750 meters hmm thats kinda scary for the Burj
yer I would like to know about the 82 floor one
And the others as well as I dont like those blanks is SZR


----------



## AltinD

Comming from Trade Center Roundabout into the Trade Center Road, just after the new Etisalat plot, is a Emarat Petrol Station, right after it a new board was up, no drowing of any building but in the dark I got a glimse of "Atkins" written on it.

Better to check it out.


----------



## Guest

Isn't Burj Dubai supposed to be 705 m, and now the Pinnacle is 750 m? So it's the new world tallest?


----------



## SA BOY

Altind_Carnut said:


> Comming from Trade Center Roundabout into the Trade Center Road, just after the new Etisalat plot, is a Emarat Petrol Station, right after it a new board was up, no drowing of any building but in the dark I got a glimse of "Atkins" written on it.
> 
> Better to check it out.


thats the board for the Zabeel park works


----------



## AltinD

SA BOY said:


> thats the board for the Zabeel park works


Yeah, I saw that yesterday.


----------



## Guest

The plans to develop Lulu Island theme park have been scrapped by Abu Dhabi.

We don't get enough news about developments in other emirates over here. *sultan* on SSP used to give updates and pics of Sharjah developments. Can someone summarise the projects going on outside Dubai and make project threads for them?


----------



## Guest

Some posts from SSP



sultan said:


> these are some photos I took for under construction buildings in sharjah .... I used my phone camra .. and thats why they are not clear :uhh: ... sorry guys ... I forgot to take my camra
> 
> almost all these buildings are more than 38 floors high .. exept some of them.
> one of them is 46 floors high.





Qatar4Ever said:


> Centre for Applied Research and Training (CERT), Abu Dhabi
> 
> A concept for a City of Science and Technology in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Ahmed Janahi Architecture (www.aajarchi.com) was successful with a linear concept incorporating a monorail system that links the six institute elements with a landmark tower providing centralised amenities and facilities for the whole development, as well as housing CERT administration, strategic partnerships and business incubators.
> 
> The proposed features include:
> 
> An auditorium and restaurants reinforce the function of the tower as the hub of the development
> Provision for residence allowed for visiting faculty members and experts





sultan said:


> Im sure the new building of sharjah's chamber of commerce will be the biggest governmental building in Sharjah...(if not in UAE).
> this building is underconstruction and going to finish at the end of this year ...it looks like a star from top view and has 5 dooms ... 4 at the sides and a huge one at the middle top..... (I will try to get a clear pic later).
> 
> 
> sheikh sultan checking the building's model yesterday.





sultan said:


> this new tower is underconstruction now in Sharjah at khalid lake ..... it has the first rotating resturant in UAE on the top of the tower (that was written at the board at the construction site) ....... seriously this tower will transform Sharjah's skyline for ever ... it is one of the most beautiful towers I have ever seen ....Its around 52 or 53 floors high ....... check the pic at the tower's website : http://www.sahabtwr.ae/





sultan said:


> Sharjah: Come December and the hour-long wait on Al Ittihad Road for Dubai-bound motorists from Sharjah will be history.
> 
> According to a new road project announced by the Sharjah government, a 5km freeway will come up by the year-end linking Al Nahda Interchange and Emirates Road, giving motorists the option of taking the largely bottleneck-free ring road to travel to Dubai.
> 
> The details of the construction project for phase two of Sharjah Ring Road between Al Nahda Link Road and Emirates Road were announced by Khawla Al Noman, director general of Sharjah Directorate of Public Works.
> 
> The Dh100 million project has been approved by His Highness Dr Sheikh Sultan bin Mohammed Al Qasimi, Member of Supreme Council and Ruler of Sharjah.
> 
> The freeway will provide a link between Al Nahda Road and Junction No. 8 on Emirates Road, allowing motorists easy access in and out of Sharjah, specially from Al Khan and Al Nahda areas. The project is part of the total of 32km-long Sharjah Ring Road, which will be completed in at least five phases.
> 
> The road between Al Nahda and Emirates Road will be a dual three-lane freeway with several slip roads, services roads and four interchanges. The Sharjah Government has already awarded the contract for construction. The estimated cost of Sharjah Ring Road is about Dh630 million.
> 
> Construction on the first phase of the massive Sharjah road improvement project – dubbed "Sharjah Town Road Network" has already started.
> 
> It includes extending the Emirates Road from Dubai-Sharjah border to Sharjah-Ajman border. The 14.4km stretch of highway will cost Dh163.7 million. This section of the highway also forms part of Sharjah Ring Road, which will ultimately encircle the city.
> 
> Starting from the Sharjah-Dubai border on the Emirates Road, the ring road will continue towards Ajman's border. It then turns northwest, parallel to the Sharjah-Ajman border and connects with the existing Sharjah-Ras Al Khaimah Road adjacent to the Al Wasit Power Station.
> 
> In the next phase, the road continues from Wasit station to Al Arouba Street, which will be part of the ring road. Al Arouba Street will be upgraded with the removal of the existing roundabouts and bridges. It will also be widened and turned into a freeway.
> 
> The ring road then extends to Al Khan Road and crosses Al Khan Lagoon, turning towards Sahara Centre in Al Nahda area. It connects with Al Nahda Interchange and then continues along Al Nahda Link Road linking the Emirates Highway at Junction No. 8.
> 
> Flyovers are also being constructed at the National Paints roundabout and the Al Thiqah Club roundabout.
> 
> Interchange replaces existing bridge
> * Construction of a cloverleaf intersection has started at Intersection No. 3 on the Sharjah-Dhaid Road and a full cloverleaf intersection will be constructed adjacent to the Al Wasit Power Station.
> 
> * To ease traffic on Al Wahda Road, a cloverleaf intersection will be built at Al Khan Roundabout while another semi-cloverleaf intersection will be built at the King Faisal Roundabout removing the existing bridge.
> 
> source: GulfNews
> 
> thanx God that means no more old narrow bridges and we can tour sharjah faster than ever





sultan said:


> this tower is going to be built soon at "alkan lake" in Sharjah ..... as I mentioned before this brand new lake was made for super tall towers only ......
> you can see the bridge over the canal in this pic ..... the land of the tower worth 20 million AED ... bcz lands at the new lake are so expensive .... that makes all the new towers there super tall ....
> 
> the head of Sharjah town planing department told his son whose my friend that all the lands overlooking the new lake were sold to investors who are welling to build new towers. and yea Go_UAE he told him that the new sharjah world trade center gonna be built soon ... and it wont be canseled ..bcz shiekh Sultan wonna see it standing tall at that man made island.





ruminative said:


> Al Ayaan Sharjah Gate Tower
> 
> structural height : 223.62 m
> floors (max overground) : 56
> construction : 2006
> Building type : high-rise building
> Usage : condominium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Ayaan Lulu Tower
> 
> structural height : 221.99 m
> floors (max overground) : 54
> units (total) : 456
> construction : 2003 to 2006
> Building type : high-rise building
> Facade color : gray
> Usage : rental apartments





ruminative said:


> this website says its a tower... anyone been to fujairah? seen this around?? i haven't seen it... is it completed?





Krazy said:


> Abu Dhabi will have a state-of-the-art elevated monorail with a frequency of less than five minutes from and to the city, municipality officials said. The proposed project is part of a Dh25.806 billion Master Transport Plan for Abu Dhabi up to the year 2020, which includes construction of bridges, intersections, inner bypass routes, and headways. The monorail will have fully air-conditioned stations and boarding platforms. The officials said at a workshop held to discuss the master plan, which has been commissioned by Abu Dhabi Municipality's road section, that the project was proposed as an alternative to improve public transportation system.
> 
> Strategies in the plan focus on maintaining and enhancing transportation system performance, improving traffic and pedestrian safety, promoting transportation system accessibility to all, coordinating land development and transportation planning, and minimising environmental impacts of the transportation system.
> 
> The biggest Mosque in this part of the world will be completed in the near future and will be a land mark for the Emirates. The Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Mosque will shortly become an important landmark in the Muslim world. The mosque covering an area of 50,000 square meter will have the capacity to accommodate ten thousands of worshipers.
> 
> In order to ensure optimum utilization of this magnificent Islamic landmark, it is essential that efficient and fast means of transportation is available for the worshipers wanting to say their prayers.
> 
> This will be the Abu Dhabi Magno-Jet connecting
> •	the Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Mosque,
> •	the City centre,
> •	Abu Dhabi Airport as well as
> •	the Lulu Resort Island and
> •	the Exebition Centre.
> •	And later Al Ain
> 
> The "Sheikh Zayed Magno-Jet" will ensure, that
> •	Thousands of worshipers are transported in time from the city centre, or elsewhere, within the Emirates in reasonably time like on a “Flying Carpet”.
> •	The Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan mosque will become accessable from all over Abu Dhabi and Al Ain.
> •	The Magno station at the designated locations can be either under ground or partially embedded under the surface to ensure esthetics of historic sites remain intact.
> •	The Sheikh Zayed MagnoJet is capable to transport up to 1000 passengers per train (with staying places), which will be sufficient to deal with huge volumes of prayers.
> 
> The mass movement of passenger traffic on the ground is on the verge of great transformation since: the highly successful commercial operations of Magno Trains in Germany and China where world’s first Magnatic Levitation commercial train outside Germany became a reality in form of the Shanghai Meglev Transportation Scheme. The same system is in advance stage of implementation in a number of Asian countries.
> 
> The Magno TransCar System is :
> -	fast (up to 600 km/h)
> -	frictionless (hoovering smoothly with very litle energy-used)
> -	economic (no rotating parts),
> -	safe (no impact by sandstorms)
> -	multifunctional (Cars, Trucks, Cargo, Oil and Gas, Passengers, militaries)
> -	noiseless (important for cities)
> -	strong climbing (at 10% gradient versus 4% wheel-trains)
> -	very small radius (1/4 th of wheel-train)
> -	eXtra-Large (XL Second Generation – 5 m wide Wagons)
> -	fast to be build (in Shanghai within 18 months)
> -	capable of taking heavier load of 50Tons (as compared to 15Tons of wheeled carriages)
> 
> 
> 
> o	Time is very essential to synchronise the opening of the Mosque with the inauguration of the “Sheikh Zayed Magno”, which will provide a great attention all over the Muslim world to the opening of this grand place of worship.
> 
> o	The leisure Island Lulu can also be linked to the city by the Sheikh Zayed MagnoJet. This will boost the capacity/frequency of recreation seeking people.
> 
> Besides the Route between - the City of Abu Dhabi and the Mosque-,
> an additional link will provide a connection to Abu Dhabi airport and later Ail Ain and Dubai. This will make it easy for the passengers / visitors to transit between various important locations with ease and in comfort.
> 
> In any case:
> The MagnoJet eases the traffic between the two major cities of the Emirate, being ferried with the personal car piggybacked onto the Magno Jet TransCar within 20 minutes between the Cities.
> 
> It is known, that nearly no Arabian goes without his car. The MagnoJet is build to accommodate this deserved way of life in the most modern way (besides transporting passengers).
> Hence in the overall picture: linking the
> •	City and the airport of Abu Dhabi with
> •	Jabal Ali and the
> •	City of Dubai
> will increase the traffic of the Abu Dhabi Airport (10 minutes Access) and may reduce the necessety to build a new airport in Jabal Ali.


----------



## Krazy

BulldozerGirl said:


> The plans to develop Lulu Island theme park have been scrapped by Abu Dhabi.


What???? Are you sure?? How and when did you find out about this !?


----------



## Krazy

BulldozerGirl said:


> Isn't Burj Dubai supposed to be 705 m, and now the Pinnacle is 750 m? So it's the new world tallest?


No way is Pinnacle gonna be the tallest?? I was hoping that theyd get rid of it and put the mosque back in the plan and now you're telling me its gonna be taller than the awesome BD too???? If this happens...... Dubai has dissapointed me atleast if not anyone else of ya'll !

BTW..... The Pinnacle design sux !!!!!


----------



## Trances

Great photos
How could you get forget your CAM !
Hmmm i want to get out to sharjah and get some photos
Pinicale is just a vision for now


----------



## Guest

Krazy said:


> What???? Are you sure?? How and when did you find out about this !?


I was searching for more info about the Lulu Island project, and I came across an article on the UAEinteract.com site (the official site of the UAE's Ministry of Information and Culture) which said that the plans to develop Lulu Island into a theme park and resort have been shelved by Abu Dhabi's government because they said the amount of money they would have to spend on it should first be used to develop things that are of a higher priority. I think they were probably put off by the huge Dubailand development. It was an AFP article.

I also hate the Pinnacle's design. Actually, its not that bad if it was a normal skyscraper, not the world's tallest. But anyway, the design doesn't suit the city of Dubai and it doesn't suit the Palm Island theme at all. I say we export it to Tel Aviv, where it belongs.

I am going to Abu Dhabi this Saturday, but I'm not sure if I'll be taking many pics, since I would look odd among a group of women shoppers.


----------



## smussuw

Krazy said:


> No way is Pinnacle gonna be the tallest?? I was hoping that theyd get rid of it and put the mosque back in the plan and now you're telling me its gonna be taller than the awesome BD too???? If this happens...... Dubai has dissapointed me atleast if not anyone else of ya'll !
> 
> BTW..... The Pinnacle design sux !!!!!


After the 1st announcement in may last year for BD (i think). Nakheel announced that it will build a 750m tower and we thought that it was like a rumer so lets just wait. or maybe let someone confrim it.


----------



## Krazy

Check out the ssp diagram..... looks like the Pinnacle is going to be 750 meters after all... some one explain the logic of this to me.... two 700m plus towers? One so amazing and the other so ugly... why !?

SSP Dubai Diagram


----------



## Dubai-Lover

well, i don't think it's that ugly. ok burj dubai is much more beautiful! i also think that palm island is the wrong location for a 750m tower. maybe they should build pinnacle on the continent and build a 300+ m tower on palm jumeirah. that would be enough.


----------



## Prince_Ahmed

BulldozerGirl said:


> I say we export it to Tel Aviv, where it belongs.
> 
> I.



what do you mean exactly by this comment BG.?


----------



## Guest

Prince_Ahmed said:


> what do you mean exactly by this comment BG.?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=120497&page=2


----------



## Trances

i dont know I kinda agree
while common sense and good taste say dont do it 
My lust for another amazing project that combines tallest towers with of coast islands and towering over lush land scape low rise and the like. I mean I know it a bad location but I dont care if would be a fantastic site. maybe e it should go on the 2nD Palm then as a the city center to the Core CBD there. ( Dang that project is going to be huge )
And I love current the design very modern in its own way ( no to futurism like others ) The Hollow atrium's and 3 pilers design are original. and a fact of the sheer size of straight building face 3/4 of a K high what a impact

Here is where I mean


----------



## Krazy

Anyone have info on Dubai Outsourcing Zone and The Towers projects? Maybe its time for these projects to have their own threads?


----------



## Trances

the Towers ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

hey trances! check todays gulf news (thursday) page 29!!!

15 towers are planned there!!!!!!

will be located at emirates ring road, direction al ain!!!!

but no info about these towers yet!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

area is called doz - dubai outsource zone

towers will be owned by media city companies


----------



## ahmedr

*More about The Towers:*

Tecom, 18 new office towers  

The Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone is to build 18 new towers over the next three years to relieve a shortage of prime office space, reported Gulf News. The towers will be built by the private sector and managed by the free zone management. (www.ameinfo.com May 09, 2004)


USD1bn high-rise towers at DIC  

The Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone has announced that up to 18 high-rise towers costing around USD55m each will be built within the Dubai Internet City. The [email protected] will be developed by the private sector with leasing handled by the DIC, director-general Ahmed bin Byat told Gulf News. He said 70,000 people would work in Tecom by 2006. (www.ameinfo.com March 23, 2003)


----------



## ahmedr

*More info about Dubai Outsourcing Zone (DOZ):*

Here and here 

Btw, the DOZ is different from The Towers.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

doz even has it's own homepage:

http://www.doz.ae/

not so many info yet, but ok!


----------



## ahmedr

Luckily the towers in The Towers are going to be commercial (office) towers which usually look much better than residential towers. I'm only worried about the cost of building these towers, USD55m for each is very little, so they'll be short in height or in quality.


----------



## Guest

I know some people who give safety approval for new buildings coming up in Tecom, and they say that many of them have terrible safety standards (including one which had only one emergency exit and wooden stairs for the emergency - it will burn in a fire! -), but even though they do not give the safety approval, they are forced by some to say it's ok just to get the go ahead.

Recently, the newspapers talked about some kind of emergency situation in Media City in which a Korean delivery man died of a heart attack and employees complained that the ambulance was late.. the Dubai Police later said that these people were lying, and the ambulance was not late (the Police were correct, since CCTV showed ambulance arriving at an appropriate time). Anyway, a guy from the marketing department of Media City was happy when the investigation confirmed that the emergency services were good, but then he went on blabbering and saying stuff that's just a load of crap. I think I read something like: "We will join with Harvard Medical School to implement Harvard Medical School emergency service standards in the Tecom freezone".. what the hell is that supposed to mean? There's no such thing as Harvard Medical School emergency service standards.

Makes me wonder about all this bragging about safety being taken into consideration in other projects. Since I know for sure these guys are full of gas.


----------



## ahmedr

Come on BG, its not a coincidence that in such a hot country (where fires are more likely to happen) that no major fires have broken out especially will all the heavy construction, oil production and heavy industry in Jebel Ali. Just, thank god.


----------



## Guest

*ahmedr* - Perhaps it is safe enough to prevent a fire from occurring, but I was saying there was a lack of emergency exits and the emergency stairs were wooden, so in the case of a fire starting, the evacuation would be bad.

And anyway, these are new buildings, we still haven't seen what they're like. Maybe new Dubai will have more fires than old Dubai.

Oh, and I think there was a major fire at Dubai courts.. a bunch of 10 years old gas cylinders exploded.


----------



## Krazy

Trances... .remember you (or maybe someone else) posted a photo somewhere on this forum once of a construction site which you didnt know what it was for? Only the boardings were up and they said "The Towers". I looked for the thread where those photos were posted but couldnt find it. This is that project!

BG.... Recently two workers died when they fell from the top of Kharbash tower (correct spelling?) opposite Dusit.... and the employer blamed them saying it was their own mistake coz they didnt follow the safety instrcutions ..... can u believe that the police took no action against anyone and took the employers word that it was no one's fault !


----------



## Trances

There are deaths and accidents in any constrction site and they do happen while they are avoidable no one is will to take all the protection as it would inhibit construction and profits. 
I wounder how many go un reported here ?
the thread on the towers is here 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=110055&highlight=towers

And I missed the paper yesterday any one eles have copy or link to the news ?
Add any details there


----------



## Krazy

*ABU DHABI GOSSIP*

Great news for the Capital! :runaway: 

Source: *gulfconstructiononline.com*

*Abu Dhabi's Vision 2020 programme:*

* *Car-manufacturing zone * – the first of its kind in the Gulf. Volkswagen of Germany is expected to be an anchor investor in the car-manufacturing zone, while other German and Japanese car manufacturers have also shown interest in the zone.

* Expansion of power generation capacity.

* New residential areas are being developed to meet the demand of the growing population and hundreds of plots are being distributed to nationals for housing in Khalifa City A and B and the new Madinat Zayed on the Al Ain Road.

* *Dh30 billion ($8 billion) construction plan * to build about 40 residential and commercial towers in the coming few years. At least 20 of the new high-rises are to be built by the Khalifa Committee.

* Opening up the *real estate * sector to investments by foreigners.

* Newly-launched *$ 200 million Capital Plaza* and the *Dh 350 million Fairmont*

* *Fairmont Abu Dhabi details:* Modelled on a traditional Arabian palace, the resort will cover an area of 16,000 sq m and will be built along a network of canals and will overlook the Abu Dhabi Corniche. It will comprise 265 rooms and suites, including 57 rooms for the chain’s hotel within a hotel service Fairmont Gold. The complex, expected to open in late 2006, will also have a wedding hall for 1,000 guests, a conference hall, dining and entertainment facilities. It will also feature the Fairmont Restaurant Promenade comprising eight other restaurants and four cafes. Extensive dining options will include seven restaurants and bars, and 12 restaurants and cafés in the adjacent Fairmont Restaurant Promenade, which will cater to a wide variety of international tastes. There are also plans to build 50, one-, two- and three-bedroom villas as part of the resort. 

**Capital Plaza details: *The development will include five 33 to 45-storey towers, which will house a 250-room luxury hotel, 220 luxury apartments, a private beach and other retail and recreational facilities. Piling work is already under way on the project. 

* *Abu Dhabi Twin Towers: * The twin-tower project is targeted for handover by September 2005, according to a spokesman for the contractor Arabtec-Samsung Engineering and Construction.The project, which provides a total floor area of 113,731 sq m, includes two slim-profiled high-rises – one 38-storey high and the other 33 storeys with one basement level. Standing adjacent to the towers is a seven-storey car-park. High-tech curtain-walling system from Schmidlin is being installed and around 70 per cent of the façade has been covered. 

* *Dh880 million pharmaceutical plant* at Abu Dhabi Industrial City. The state-of-the-art plant for Abu Dhabi International Pharmaceuticals (Abu Dhabi Pharma) is expected to be completed in two years. The project is being developed by the Emirates Medical Group, Abu Dhabi and The Developers in collaboration with Italy’s Novasorel (technology and know-how provider) and Ima (equipment supplier and buildings designer). 

* New Flagship beach resort near the Sir Bani Yas wildlife island reserve and a deluxe boutique resort at the Al Raha corniche.

* *Dh220 million* nine-storey Al Wahda shopping centre.

* *Al Raha Beach Resort:* Abu Dhabi’s first luxury boutique resort with 86 rooms and 13 suites, plus 24 chalets.Located close to the airport and golf courses on the Al Raha corniche and adjacent to a newly developed shopping mall offering international retail shops, restaurants and other family entertainment facilities – the hotel will feature a private beach and sea-facing accommodation as well as a luxurious spa.Work on the 80,000 sq m shopping centre and 78,000 sq m hotel also entailed reconfiguration of the marine area and external beach areas including a themed restaurant. Al Habtoor Engineering is the main contractor on the *Dh230 million project*, and is currently carrying out snagging work on the development.

* Separate *airport terminal * for Etihad Airways:two-storey terminal building with capacity for eight million passengers a year, 11 aircraft bays, six remote bays and a 7,000 sq m shopping area - PROPOSAL

* Dh1.5 billion *expansion of the airport * as a whole. With the completion of the current expansion work by 2006, the airport will have increased its capacity twice as much. Plans to build a second 4,100-m-long runway at the airport are expected to go ahead shortly. 

* *Sheikh Zayed bridge:* an 8 km four-lane bridge to connect Abu Dhabi with other emirates. The Sheikh Zayed bridge is targeted for completion in 2007.

* The *Abu Dhabi Cargo Village*, which opened in 2003, has embarked on the second stage of its three-phase development plan. The *Dh18 million second phase* will double the completed first phase area of 14,095 sq m. The new facility specialises in cargo storage and re-export operations and it is custom-built for easy access to bonded warehouses and offices to help cargo airlines, courier companies, re-exporters and clearing agencies. 

* *Al Ain: * The Al Ain Economic Development and Tourism Authority has embarked upon a multi-million-dirham resort and golf club project in Mubazzarah as a part of a masterplan designed to make Al Ain an international tourist centre. The project includes a spring resort, mineral spring pools, a large lake, clubhouse and golf course, visitors’ centres, planetarium, cableway and conference centre.


----------



## Krazy

Sorry wrong sub-forum.... please move this to the main forum. Thanks.


----------



## juiced

You can delete your post (click edit) and then rewrite it in main


----------



## Trances

still good news for Abu Dhabi !


----------



## ahmedr

"* Dh30 billion ($8 billion) construction plan to build about 40 residential and commercial towers in the coming few years. At least 20 of the new high-rises are to be built by the Khalifa Committee."

Cant wait to see some renderings/models!


----------



## Krazy

More about Abu Dhabi International Airport expansion

ABU DHABI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT

Nearly 20 years after moving to its present location, Abu Dhabi International Airport is on target to complete a multi-million dollar expansion programme to increase capacity to 7.2 million passengers a year within the next five years. During the same period, cargo capacity will be increased to 350,000 tonnes a year.

The plan includes a futuristic new satellite terminal directly connected to 11 aircraft stands capable of accomodating new-age Super Jumbos such as the Airbus A380 double-deck airliner, due to enter service in 2006. The terminal will have 4,000 square meters of world-class duty-free retail space, restaurants and a superb level of passenger comfort and convenience.


----------



## Guest

I got a bit bored reading about all the entertainment projects in the UAE such as golf courses etc.. it's great seeing something about manufacturing in the list.

Great for Abu Dhabi!


----------



## AltinD

BulldozerGirl said:


> I got a bit bored reading about all the entertainment projects in the UAE such as golf courses etc.. it's great seeing something about manufacturing in the list.
> 
> Great for Abu Dhabi!


Recently Abi Dhabi goverment took 10% stake on VolksWagen car company, but it would be effective somewhere from next month. Recently Sk. Mohammed of Abu Dhabi was in Germany visiting the company and of course he has asked them for investing in a car assembling plant. 

Now, if it would be finalized, is hard to tell, there are a lot of factors involved, such the size of the market. VW already assembles in South Africa and China so I don't know how much sense it would make to actually build an assembling line, considering that the biggest potential car markets nearby (ndia and Iran) have very high import duties on cars, up to 100%. However myself as a VW owner and fan, hope that AD having a stake in VW would bring better service and prices for their cars in the UAE


----------



## Trances

yep more diverst indursty is always good
VW not so sure never owned one 
take your word for it


----------



## juiced

BulldozerGirl said:


> I got a bit bored reading about all the entertainment projects in the UAE such as golf courses etc.. it's great seeing something about manufacturing in the list.


Agreed!


----------



## AltinD

Trances said:


> ...VW not so sure never owned one
> take your word for it


A midsize VW Passat 2.0 fully loaded, might cost more then a full size Chevrolet (Holden) Caprice (Stateman).


----------



## Krazy

Golf GTI is my dream car


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> Golf GTI is my dream car


The new one will be presented on the Paria Autoshow next month. 

As for VW assembling cars in AD, I came to know that they assemble in Bosnia & Herzegovina; if they do there they might do it as well.


----------



## Krazy

Abu Dhabi, Volkswagen in initial deal for spares unit 

By Gulf News

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi and Europe's largest carmaker, Volkswagen, reached an initial agreement yesterday to set up a holding company for investing in an automobiles spares plant in Abu Dhabi, with an eventual investment target of Dh5 billion. 

The first phase envisages investment of Dh2 billion.

After lengthy talks in Abu Dhabi, the two sides agreed to create a joint investment company that will establish a major car parts manufacturing plant in the emirate's burgeoning free industrial zone in Musaffah, just outside Abu Dhabi city.

Initial investment plans involve Dh2 billion ($545 million) in car and related industries early next year, to rise to Dh5 billion ($1.36 billion) later.

"The new venture will be created soon and an official announcement will be made after all procedures for its establishment are completed," said Shaikh Hamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman of the Abu Dhabi Department of Economy (DoE).

"This venture will set up a plant involving car assembly and manufacture of components involved in the auto industry... you can say this venture is a nucleus for the Abu Dhabi industrial zone which will also receive other carmakers. We are currently conducting negotiations with some other car manufacturers to attract their investment."

Speaking after talks with Andreas Deumeland, Volkswagen's corporate secretary and head of group planning, Shaikh Hamed said the agreement yesterday followed the April visit to Germany by Shaikh Hamdan bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of State for Foreign Affairs and Deputy Prime Minister, during which he met Volkswagen's chairman and discussed cooperation.

But he did not say whether Abu Dhabi is still interested in acquiring a share in the German auto giant.

The new venture will be jointly owned by Volkswagen, the UAE Offset Co for Development, and the General Joint Stock Co, which is fully owned by Abu Dhabi Government and is affiliated to the General Industry Corp.

Sources close to the negotiations said the new venture would be officially announced in the next few weeks, including its capital, headquarters and statute.

They said such an agreement could lead to other deals between Abu Dhabi and Volkswagen in future and tempt more global carmakers to invest in the emirate.

"The raw materials which will be be used in the planned car plant in Musaffah are available in the region and the project will involve energy dependent type of industry," Shaikh Hamed said.

Abu Dhabi, which controls nearly 10 per cent of the world's oil wealth, has been locked in a drive to attract industrial capital within a long-term economic diversification programme.

The DoE expects at least Dh35 billion ($9.5 billion) in foreign investment to be pumped into its planned five industrial zones in the next 10 years.


----------



## tod24

whereas saudi arabia and iraq have high unemployment levels and need employers for their unskilled workers, i find it odd that abu dhabi is building these plants when the only ones to benefit from this are foreign labours.

dubai has found it's place to be a market hub in tourism and banking, while abudhabi doesn't seem to have a clue of what its doing.


----------



## Krazy

Its sad but I agree with you.


----------



## AltinD

tod24 said:


> whereas saudi arabia and iraq have high unemployment levels and need employers for their unskilled workers, i find it odd that abu dhabi is building these plants when the only ones to benefit from this are foreign labours.
> 
> dubai has found it's place to be a market hub in tourism and banking, while abudhabi doesn't seem to have a clue of what its doing.


Yeah, and I'm sure Western Companies would be happy to see their investment going in flames and turned to dust, and if their specialists send there, would ever survive. 

Foreign investments are not reward for unemployment!

Help me, to helping you ... they say and the countries you mentioned are not capable to do that.


----------



## Michiel

Does anyone know the story behind these proposals?










Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox Associates
Project: The Dubai Tower
Location: Dubai, United Arab Emirates 
Owner / Client: Dubai Palm Developers 
More here









Architect : Brennan Beer Gorman/Architects
Project: 1 Marina Place 
Location: Dubai, UAE 
Owner / Client: (not specified)
More here


----------



## Dubai-Lover

no, never heard of them, but they really look great. thanks for these great renderings!!!


----------



## Krazy

*Zayed tours development projects in Abu Dhabi*










President H.H Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan yesterday toured a number of development projects in Abu Dhabi. During the tour, Sheikh Zayed viewed the progress of work at the Emirates Conferences Palace. Work at the palace is nearing completion and the facility will be inaugurated soon for the 25fth Summit of the GCC leaders which will be held in Abu Dhabi in December. Other projects toured by Sheikh Zayed included the new Sheikh Zayed mosque, the Zayed Port and the Fishermen Association. The tour is part of Sheikh Zayed's keenness to get a first-hand view of the progress of various development projects. (The Emirates News Agency, WAM)


----------



## smussuw

Krazy said:


> *Zayed tours development projects in Abu Dhabi*


I LOVE THIS GUY.


----------



## Krazy

He really is the father of the nation isnt he


----------



## ahmedr

Nobody can ever hold anything against Sheikh Zayed, if it weren't for him and the stability he's brought to the country, people like Mohamed bin Rashid would have never been so bold in dreaming up and realizing all these outrageous dreams. He is by far the most humble Arab leader and one of the most in the world. I've always loved him too.


----------



## Guest

I think the curve tower will be located at one of palms


----------



## ahmedr

Wow, this is the first time I see these renderings, if only these get built!!


----------



## Guest

The beauty of a building is from its looks and from somthing special inside such as the facilities and the internal decoration, the rest is as usual.


----------



## Trances

Nice looking towers not heard of them
But its 2003 and the site seem little dated


----------



## ahmedr

I'm quite confident that Emaar will build a supertall in Dubai Marina, and I'm guessing it's gonna be 1 Marina Place because I've seen other renderings of it and I think Krazy posted one or two recently.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

pretty sure about that too, ahmed

it would be a bit boring to only have these let's call them "mid-rises". there has to be a landmark tower, just like almas in jlt


----------



## AltinD

I don't know if it has annything to do with it, but Khaleej Times had a strange full page ad. A full page in brown colour with "Location, Location, Location" written on it and there was a texture that looked like e building shape.

Also on the last page it was a ad for EMAAR. It had a rendering of a 20 - 30 storey Marina tower with podium, in clasic Emaar style, and saying something about tomorrow. I haven't seen that rendering, so maybe that particular new building will be released for sale tomorrow.


----------



## juiced

I don't think the EMAAR ad is a rendering, the building (atleast on the outside) has been completed already, although I might be wrong.

I'll have a closer look at the Marina tomorrow morning


----------



## Dubai-Lover

very excited! will check tomorrow's news and we'll see


----------



## juiced

Yep the tower has already been completed, buyers move in early 2005


----------



## Krazy

Abu Dhabi, Volkswagen plan nine projects 

Gulf News Staff Reporter 

Abu Dhabi : Abu Dhabi's planned industrial projects with German carmaker Volkswagen is right on track, government officials said here yesterday. 

An 18-member Volkswagen delegation is due in Abu Dhabi today to chalk out the overall investment strategy with Abu Dhabi government officials. 

A new joint venture holding company with an initial capital base of Dh500 million will soon be created by both the parties to set up nine new industrial units at the new automobiles manufacturing free zone planned in Abu Dhabi emirate.

Total investment for all the nine projects has been estimated to range between Dh2-Dh5 billion.

But Volkswagen's share purchase by Abu Dhabi has been put off for the time being as both sides could not agree on the share price, an official confirmed.

"We have identified nine industrial projects that will manufacture various vehicle components for Volkswagan's new models and for other car manufacturers all to be set up in the new industrial free zone created for automobiles components," said Hussain Al Nuwais, chairman of Emirates Holdings and Board Member of Abu Dhabi Securities Market (ADSM), who has been close to the negotiations.

"Volkswagen will remain our strategic investor in all the projects."

He said they will also cater to other manufacturers and the facilities will have flexible production capabilites that could be customised for different models and brands.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

result of globalisation

not good for germany as car industry let's the country survive and another part will be taken abroad, but good for abu dhabi!

germany pays the price more and more for their mismanagement and way of policy.
companies like these move abroad for financial reasons and for employment reasons. life in germany becomes more expensive everyday and has totally different prices. eg gas for you car. in my town it costs 1.19 euro per litre. 10km away it only costs 1.10 euro! SOOOOO STUPID!

we now have up to 5 million unemployed people and number is still growing. i see germany falling in a big hole. and it won't get any better without keeping big companies in our country or renew our laws.

everywhere you go, you will be killed by bureaucracy!

but i'm still happy for abu dhabi, it's germany's fault and we have to deal with it! that's it!


----------



## AltinD

America has a bigger problem that Europe does. Not only industry but even services are being outsourced now days.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

this may be true, but i can just give a statement for germany. don't know the exact conditions in usa, and i can't estimate them so i better don't give a statement about them.

i just know that german founded companies head to all over the world but not germany. 

problems start with education and end in complicating paper work for copanies and managers, so their decision is clear. if workers get half payment in rumania hungary or whereever, why pay german workers double-prices for the same work?!

it goes even that far that AUDI has a factory in hungary, close to austrian border and 400km away from audi foundation and main factory!!! car parts will be sent to hungary for construction of the car and the completed car comes back to germany for sale! it is cheaper to build a factoy in hungary, sent all materials there and pay wages for hungarians, than just constructing the car at home!!!!! can you believe this!

then you have to say that hungary gives companies from abroad support in investment, tax,....

all this means: BYE BYE GERMANY!!!


----------



## juiced

And that's why France is so keen on new EU member countries raising their taxes so they aren't as competitive


----------



## AltinD

You forget the VW's factory in Bratislava where Touareg, the body of the (Porsche) Cayenne, the Golf R32 and the Polo are build, the new Audi Q7 (4x4) will be build there as well.

Actually in Hungary are build mostly Audi engines, but the next TT will be build exclusively overthere.

As for the France's request, the cheaper labour is more of a attraction then tax brakes, however they are a considerable factor as well.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

right, i know! hungary was just an example for how close outsorcing can be to germany! and they produce the tt there! correct


----------



## Dubai-Lover

now abu shabi is going for some serious stuff!!!

AD, USD270m rebuilding tenders 
The Abu Dhabi Government is tendering 50 residential and commercial projects valued at USD270m, all of them to replace existing buildings, reported Gulf News. For next year this budget allocation is set to double to USD540m for 100 projects, said officials.


----------



## Krazy

source?


----------



## Krazy

Palm II Residential Development


----------



## Dubai-Lover

ameinfo


----------



## Dubai-Lover

recognized this one on the atkins site, but as no info i didn't start a thread for this yet. have to wait for this to being approved


----------



## Face81

Same information appeared in the Gulf News as well. I am guessing that the majority of the money will be invested in further developing the Oil Industry, the defence sector and generally improving the infrastructure in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi; i.e, roads, sewage works, greenery, corniche reclaimation work, etc. 

I am sure that some will be invested in tourism projects, but I doubt that any of them will be on the scale of what Dubai has undertaken so far. Just my opinion. They dont need to build that sort of stuff, just yet anyway.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Krazy

"residential and commercial projects" dont include Oil Industry, the defence sector, sewage works, roads etc. in my opinion. Corniche reclaimation work has separate amount of money assigned to it. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Trances

its nice but hardly land mark


----------



## Dubai-Lover

the bridge is obviously under construction, as the article says
from march 2004

New Dh635m link to Abu Dhabi 









Model of the Dh635 million Sheikh Zayed Bridge unveiled at the Road Exhibition. 

A new Dh635 million bridge to improve the flow of traffic to and from Abu Dhabi is in the works.

The details of the Sheikh Zayed Bridge or Abu Dhabi Third Crossing were unveiled on the opening day of the International Road Exhibition & Conference (Roadex 2004) yesterday.

The bridge will serve as a crucial link between Abu Dhabi city and the highways to other emirates, notably Dubai and the Northern Emirates. 

The bridge, which is expected to be ready in early 2007, will be the third connecting Abu Dhabi island with the mainland, the other two being the Maqta and Mussafah bridges. The striking bridge symbolises the dunes of the desert and it will cross the Maqta channel.

The UAE's infrastructure development is a model not only at the regional level but also at the global level, thanks to the full support of the UAE President, said Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi, Chief of Staff of the UAE Armed Forces.

The keynote speech, read by Saeed Saif bin Jaber, added: "The UAE is a prime example of how countries in the region have invested resources and capacities to create a model for sustainable development to serve national economic interests and enhance their regional and global competitiveness."

The second Gulf Road Conference is held concurrently with the Roads Exhibition. 

The twin events were inaugurated by Sheikh Mohammed bin Butti, the Ruler's Representative in the Western Region and Chairman of Abu Dhabi Municipality and Town Planning Department on behalf of Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces.

The model and design of the gateway bridge, an architectural masterpiece, came in for appreciation by government officials, industry experts and visitors.

The Geneva-registered Archirodon Construction is the main contractor of the project which is the third package of the Dh900 million-plus project.

"Work has been underway at the project since early 2004. As far as bridges go, this is unique, unlike any other in the country," said Jamal Al Hosani, Assistant Director, Design, and Chairman, Managing Committee of Bridges Project.

"The contract was awarded after competitive bidding as it is a prestigious project." The bridge was designed by London-based architect Zaha Hadid.

Speaking on the sidelines of the conference, Ibrahim Abdullah Al Wahabi, General Manager, Road Department, Ministry of Public Works and Housing, said the UAE is examining the feasibility of introducing a magnetic train linking all the emirates to ease the problem of transportation inside the country.

"The government is studying the establishment of a new magnetic train to link all the emirates starting from Ras Al Khaimah and ending at Abu Dhabi. We will soon finalise how to go forward." 

Al Wahabi said a similar study is being undertaken in Saudi Arabia although details were sketchy at the moment. 

Asked about the usefulness of the magnetic train in the UAE, he said it is cost-effective, works on electricity and is an environment-friendly mode of transport. 

Japan and some European countries introduced such trains successfully some years ago to ease the growing transportation problem in their countries.

Al Wahabi said the Ministry launched a 10-year plan in the Northern Emirates in 1999 for development and maintenance of the roads network. The first phase has ended after an investment outlay of around Dh246 million.

The second phase, he said, has just begun this year and will end in 2008. Roadex 2004 will run until Wednesday.


----------



## Trances

i am un sure of the location too


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i've heard there will be a reef mall, but there have never never been specific details. anybody any idea if this one is worth a visit?

Reef Mall opens in Deira 
The new Reef Mall has opened in Dubai's Deira district on Salahuddin Street. The new shopping mall boasts in line-up of retail outlets that include Home Centre, Glitter, Mr. Price, The Athlete's Foot, Splash, Shoe Mart, Lifestyle, Babyshop, Bossini, Karisma and the Al Maya supermarket.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Damac sales centre in Deira 
Posted: Monday, October 18, 2004




Dubai


Damac Properties has announced the opening of its third sales centre in Dubai.

The new centre is located in the ground floor of the Bin Ham Building across the road from the Deira City Centre.

To celebrate the opening of the new office, Damac Properties will be holding an open week there as of the official inauguration ceremony tomorrow evening. 

During the open week, customers will be able to visit the sales centre to look at the latest Damac projects, and enjoy after-Iftar Ramadan snacks and sweets. 

The new office consists of a display area and meeting rooms for prospective customers on the ground floor, as well as management offices and a show apartment on the mezzanine floor. 

The new centre is expected to meet the growing demand for its luxury homes and cater to the increasing number of customers residing in the Deira side of Dubai. 

'The decision to open an office in Deira was in response to our customers' wishes,' said Hussain Sajwani, chairman of Damac Group and Damac Properties. 

'We found that a lot of the prospects who were calling us about buying a properties were either Dubai residents living in Deira and its surrounding areas, or tourists staying in hotels in that area.'

Speaking at a press conference at the new Damac Properties location, he said the location of the office has been strategically selected to capitalise on the dense traffic in and around the Deira City Centre.

'We believe this is one of the most frequented areas in Dubai, and it gives us excellent exposure to potential customers, ' he said.

Damac Properties CEO Peter Riddoch said that new sales centre in Deira will complement the company's two other sales centres in the Dubai Media City and the Dubai International Financial Centre (DIFC), giving Damac Properties extensive coverage throughout Dubai. 

'The sales centre in DIFC is conveniently located for customers staying in Bur Dubai and on Shaikh Zayed Road, while the one in the Dubai Media City gives us access to customers living in Jumeira, Umm Suqeim, and Al Barsha, as well as tourists staying in the beachfront hotels along the Jumeira coast,' he said. 

He said the opening of the new office will also help reduce pressure off the two existing offices, as Damac Properties continues to witness increasing interest and demand in its properties, especially following the launch of its two latest projects - Park Towers at DIFC and Ocean Heights at Dubai Marina. 

Damac Properties crossed the ten-tower mark for the first time last week the launch of Ocean Heights. 

'We now have a total of eight projects comprising eleven buildings, since two of these projects are made up of two adjacent towers. The total value of our projects is over Dh1.5 billion,' Riddoch added. 

He said the opening of the new sales centre is the second step in Damac Properties' marketing offensive, which will see it positioning itself even more distinctly than other property developers in Dubai and the region, and focusing on the premium segment of the market


another place to visit for me


----------



## Trances

you gonna have a busy time when you come !


----------



## Dubai-Lover

oh yes i will 
so i won't be bored

hopefully they have some models there allowed to be photographed


----------



## Trances

i am thinking of going back sooner around the end of Jan-Feb
expect i will be back from 20 Jan for like 8 days or so then a few more places before coming back to sydney. Next trip is no where new for me just my usual route
SYD-Dubai-London-Bangkok- Sydney
all the places i have friends and can afford to go and know well


----------



## Dubai-Lover

nice trip 
bangkok seems to be very nice

trances - can you do me a favor?
you've been taking so many site pics you probably know some excellent spots for taking pics

can you post them or pm me please?


----------



## Trances

sure i can
the best places i find are all the car parks at the back of the building in SZR it hard walking but they all have great views. 
Walk in each car park and just get the lift to the top floor then walk up fire stairs to the roof if you can. They are all public access so no fear.
Also there is access to the Entry of the Emirates towers that is nice to see across the road. And the TOWER car park has great views all the way to deria on clear days. Telecom Tower Should be visible from there now. A good one is also the Fairmont Car Park as it the last in the pack for Capital Towers and Zebeel Park. 
All the low rises in Bur Dubai have roof tops and old building have no access so just take a walk up them. For Views on the few up coming. 
As for Marina there is no much down there yet to get views from. Media City is sorta hard to get in. and most building are low any way. So not much point bar views for like 3 towers.
Thats about alll i can think of right now


----------



## Dubai-Lover

thanks, this will help a lot 
i think i'll park the car on one szr side , take pics of every single tower and go up to the car parks
then the same on the other side


----------



## Trances

its a long walk but worth it !
and no way under the road at the Dusit end !


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Trances said:


> its a long walk but worth it !
> and no way under the road at the Dusit end !


think that too
why not under the road at dusit?


----------



## Trances

cause in Dubai they don’t invest in walkway for pedestrians


----------



## AltinD

Dubai Lover was thinking of driving around to places anyway.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i love these news


$30bn building projects on target 

The value of building projects under construction in the UAE is estimated at around $30 billion, with most of them being situated in Dubai.

They include for example new residential districts, the construction of over 60 new hotels across the country, the massive expansion of the airports in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, and the building of large shopping centres and other commercial premises.

The revelation came as organisers dmg world media Dubai prepare for Big 5 2004 to be held next month.

"Activity in the UAE construction industry is at a premium with current large scaled projects due for completion representing just 10 per cent of those to be implemented," said Bob Hughes of dmg world media Dubai.

The largest and longest established exhibition for the construction and contracting industry will once again be held at the Dubai International Exhibition Centre. 

Bob Hughes added: "With the show's continued increase in demand it can only benefit exhibitors, distributors and exporters, and continue to augur well for the sustained economic well being of Dubai."

This year sees the utilisation of the Shaikh Rashid Hall and a specially erected pavilion to provide the largest Big 5 exhibition to date. 

The expansion follows growing demand for space from individual exhibitors and National Pavilions, all keen to make sure they are exhibiting at the only Middle East construction fair.

The importance of the demand for space lead the organisers to dedicate the Shaikh Rashid Hall to exhibitors from all over the world and specialise in one of the seven sectors, Marble, Ceramics & Stone Products and Machinery. 

The other major industry sectors include Building & Construction, Cleaning and Maintenance, Water Technology and Environment, AC and Refrigeration, Bathrooms and Ceramics and Glass & Metal.

The dedicated sectors provide a distinct advantage for exhibitors as well as visitors, assisting all concerned to find the right products for future projects.

The current boom in the construction industry in the UAE is increasing with government spending set to continue over the next 10 years on the creation of new infrastructure projects, office and residential accommodation. 

The Big 5 2004 will take place from November 20 to 24 at the Dubai International Exhibition Centre, with the show expected to attract over 30, 000 visitors. More than 1,600 exhibitors from over 50 countries will be present.

An international exhibition and publishing company, dmg world media produces over 300 market-leading trade exhibitions, consumer shows and fairs each year and publishes 65 related magazines, newspapers, directories and market reports. dmg world media employs more than 800 people and maintains a worldwide presence through 38 offices. 

dmg world media is a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Daily Mail and General Trust (DMGT), one of the largest and most successful media companies in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

A beautiful ‘Cover Job”

The new Abu Dhabi Corniche has started to take shape with many features that will further boost the city's attraction as a world-class tourist destination. These beautifully designed canopies are part of the Corniche beautification project, scheduled to be completed nest year at an estimated cost of Dh750 million. The project is aimed at providing state-of-the-art recreational facilities for residents of the capital to socialise, relax and enjoy themselves as well as to lure tourists to the city.


----------



## Michiel

Another big one for Sharjah, the Malak Tower. 








(newspaper ad)

And the Sahab Tower:








see www.sahabtwr.ae


----------



## Chad

Thats 50 Storey (by counting).


----------



## Dubai-Lover

:eek2:

i hate sharjah never is in the news :rant:

the second tower is amazing, will get its own thread now


----------



## dazz

never realised that sharjah is so close to dubai, maybe they should build that metro from Dubai's airport to sharjah also


----------



## Michiel

I don't know anything about this tower in Sharjah. It is almost topped out.


----------



## AltinD

dazz said:


> never realised that sharjah is so close to dubai, maybe they should build that metro from Dubai's airport to sharjah also


Dubai has lost a lot of revenues by people working in Dubai and having Dubai visa, that lives and spend their money on the cheaper Sharjah and adding alot of traffic congestion on Dubai roads.

A metro conections to Sharjah will releafe the traffic but will be an extra incentive to attract in Sharjah middle class families that are sponsored and paid for by Dubai companies.

Dubai Goverment doesn't tax them, instead relies on their spendure and that goes to someone else. Many residencial complexes like The Greans and The Gardens will be affected two.


----------



## Michiel

Another unknown tower at the Sharjah Corniche


----------



## Dubai-Lover

not bad at all

i like the way you post all this stuff here michiel, you distribute it all over a couple of days and don't post it all on one day


----------



## Dr. Dubai

wooow, I wish we had such cool towers in Hollland!


----------



## Trances

great to see
me to wish that Sharjah made the news
so much going on there we dont know about


----------



## Michiel

Anyone know this tower in Sharjah?








Bukamseen Residential & Commercial Tower


----------



## Trances

nope  looks super tall


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Michiel said:


> Anyone know this tower in Sharjah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukamseen Residential & Commercial Tower


no 

is this a render or what, looks very realistic
on the homepage they say under construction and 207m!


----------



## Trances

guess it gets a thread then ?


----------



## Michiel

I can't find this Jumeirah Lake tower, it was also on the S.Mehboob site. It is 480ft tall and has 41 floors.








link


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i found this one a couple of months ago, but it doesn't have an own thread yet as it is not confirmed


----------



## Krazy

Retailing gains ground in Abu Dhabi 

Abu Dhabi: Strikingly modern shopping malls are changing the retail face of Abu Dhabi from the old souk driven environment as retailing gains ground, setting new standards to become a key segment of the capital’s diversified economy.

Equally, consumer behaviour is changing with expectations rising, while the tourism push in the capital is attracting investors into the fast growing retail sector.

New malls with sizeable investments are taking shape while existing malls are undergoing expansion to meet the demands of consumers in Abu Dhabi. At least five new malls are in various stages of development and expansion is well underway at some of the existing malls.

By the end of 2005, shopping in Abu Dhabi will be different.

What exactly is driving this rapid mall development in Abu Dhabi, and what prospects are in store for these malls?

“It is basically the psychology of retailers and consumers that is driving such developments,” said Adnan M. Hegrat, general manager of retail development for Abu Dhabi Mall, the upscale mall on the eastern ring road.

“Changing lifestyles have led consumers to demand a variety of merchandise. The psychology of retailers is new business opportunities and the easy availability of capital through banks. These two factors have combined in the growth of shopping malls.”

Undoubtedly, the growing population of Abu Dhabi and the increased commercial activity has also created additional demand for malls. Moreover, the thrust on tourism promotion has led investors to believe that malls will attract tourists given the hot temperatures in this region.

“Mall development has also got a lot to do with globalisation as international brands are now available in every place and their costs are more or less the same. Look at the number of brands for instance in the Abu Dhabi Mall alone,” pointed out Hegrat, a veteran of the retail business.

According to Martin J. Corrado, financial advisor in the Private Office of Shaikh Surour Bin Mohammad Al Nahyan, the growth of malls in the capital is due to not only a young, growing population but the large pool of liquidity. “There is a lot of liquidity and this is being pumped into the malls where returns are seen as high. Of course, you have the demands of a young population and the racy commercial activity in Abu Dhabi.”

He noted that per capita incomes are high, and with shopping being a prime activity for most people, malls will always attract crowds.

The Abu Dhabi Mall with current net lettable area of 64,000 square metres is full with some 207 tenants, a mix of upmarket, high-end brands. An additional 17,000 square metres is being added and will be ready in the first quarter of 2005.

“We are adding value to our existing mall through a new segment with the additional space on three floors,” Hegrat said.

While the first floor will be leased to Paris Gallery which in turn will provide numerous premium brands across 10,460 square metres, the second floor will house a super size furniture store of about 4,400 square metres. On the third floor, space is being provided for storage for retailers in the mall.

Similarly, the upscale Marina Mall near the breakwaters has undertaken a huge expansion that will create a leasable space of over 45,000 square metres. Completion is set for September 2005. “Demand for retail space is growing and this is our phase two expansion,” said Nadeem Wajahat, general manager.

Wajahat is optimistic that Abu Dhabi’s retail sector is going to improve tremendously with the new malls and will see new standards of retailing. 

“Consumer behaviour is changing, and due to educational levels in the region there is a greater awareness among the general consumer today,” he said. The Madinat Zayed Shopping Centre and Gold Centre, spread over one million square feet and with 330 outlets over two floors, is positioned as a mid-market mall. It occupies a prime location.

Tim Jones, general manager, disagrees. “We are 100 per cent occupied and we are pitched at mid-market. We have the right tenant mix and are not competing with the other upmarket malls,” he said.

He said the retailers have reported rising sales, with various promotions being held, and new plans are on the cards. 

“We have strong retailers at the gold centre and we are looking at setting up a gold lab soon,” said Jones.

Unlike Dubai, malls in Abu Dhabi rely mainly on the indigenous residential customers. Not surprisingly, many Abu Dhabi residents still make their trips to Dubai on the weekends. Hegrat calls this a “transit economy” in which people like to travel outside their city for a change and to socialise in trendy, bigger malls that Dubai provides.

“But we are seeing reverse traffic from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, with families coming for the weekends, and this could increase with more shopping malls,” he said.

The new Al Raha shopping mall, part of the Al Raha Beach Development, is being positioned as a destination mall on the Abu Dhabi-Dubai highway outside the capital. “This could be an ideal shopping destination also for people desirous of going a little out of town,” said Hegrat.

Meanwhile, the well-established Abu Dhabi Cooperative and Spinneys continue to enjoy customer loyalty. 

“The mall culture has benefited us because we are the anchor store in the Abu Dhabi Mall. Our branches are also doing extremely well and so is the Mina Retail Park near the Ports and Customs,” said a spokesman foir Abu Dhabi Coop.

The upcoming Khalidiyah Mall is currently in negotiations with over 130 brands from around the world for their presence in the mall. 

The Dh200 million complex is located in a prime residential area of the capital and will have separate souqs for gold and jewellery, electronics, textiles and other products. Retail experts are bullish about prospects for their business. 

“Abu Dhabi’s retail sector is strong and will continue to be so. We will see further growth in this sector,” said Corrado.

“The more the better. There will be competition, and the consumer who is looking at the maximum offerings of a mall will benefit,” said Wajahat.

As the population increases and excess liquidity gets pumped into malls, the outlook for Abu Dhabi’s retail sector looks rosy. 

“In the next seven years, it is expected to only go up further due to the demographic and income changes. As this whole country enjoys stability and security, people will continue to enjoy spending their time in such an environment,” Hegrat said.


----------



## Trances

not enough details ?


----------



## Michiel

What about this one?








_Dubai Marina’s 65-storey, US $150-million condo tower flagship project with about 
650 units features an unusual mid-point structural twist._

source


----------



## Trances

great find for a tower and intersting site


----------



## Dubai-Lover

well, just another proposal, nothing serious
but they look pretty nice


----------



## AltinD

Reading the article about those Canadian architects, makes me understand why the Toronto Condos (residentials) underconstractions in Downtown lake side aerea are so similar to what Emaar is building on the Marina.

I don't like them, as i have said before, leave them to Toronto, they don't care about the look annyway.


----------



## Michiel

On the site of core architects is this 38-floor proposal for the Sheikh Zayed Road:









Status: Design only
Client: Emaar properties


----------



## Trances

another 60 Floor tower for Dubai Marina Wow !


----------



## Guest

I think some of these are proposed towers. I haven't followed tower development very closely, so sorry if it's a repeat.










*Dubai Creekside Tower*

A grand addition to the busy business district of Dubai is this executive office tower which stands out against its local surroundings with a play of strong vertical lines and smooth sweeping curves.
The building's combination of metal and green-tinted glass gives it an inviting though sophisticated character from the outside, as well as functionally optimising the use of natural light in its offices. The upcoming Dubai Creekside Tower will surely appeal to distinguishable companies world wide.

Location: Dubai, UAE
Project Type: Office Tower
Design Service: Concept Design

This one, I think was "unknown". It's called Port Saeed Tower:










The Port Saeed Tower rises in grandeur of ‘elegance and simplicity’ expressing ‘wealth and exclusivity’, which clearly distinguish it from the rest of the buildings in the vicinity. Located 1 km away from the city on Port Saeed Road rises a luxury office tower with a great panoramic view of the city from the northeast side and an astonishing vision of the Dubai Creek from the southwest side. The center of the tower is a courtyard deck, which is open to the sky revealing a relaxing atmosphere. 


Location: Dubai, UAE
Client: Juma Al Ghurair; Al Manal Group
Project Type: Office Tower
Design Service: Concept Design










*Dubai Bank Building*

A Classic Modern Deco style of architecture with a solid base and ample vertical mass of stone and glass. The main body of the building generally has a quiet rhythmic pattern of horizontal and vertical elements using concrete trellises, providing an articulate façade. 

Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Al Ghurair Group
Project Type: Office Tower 
Design Service: Concept Design










*Dubai Airport Tower*

The Dubai Airport Tower is a new refreshing sight with its blue-green glass cladding and an architectural character that speaks of ‘layering in motion'. The layers are massed giving dimension to the building and creating a graceful quality adding to its contemporary form. Stone, concrete, and latticed walls provide protection from intense sunlight. The vertical component of the building gives it a dramatic presence. 

Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Al Manal Group
Project Type: Office Tower 
Design Service: Concept Design


----------



## Dubai-Lover

yes, unfortunately
contacted them several times and no reply
none of their projetcs have been approved
no press releases, nothing


----------



## Michiel

From the site of Meinhardt Consulting Engineers:









Meinhardt is providing integrated engineering consultancy services for this mega project located along the prominent Corniche Coast, Abu Dhabi. The development comprises a 30-storey hotel tower, three blocks of 45-storey residential towers, a 43-storey office tower on a 9-storey podium for retail and 3 levels of basement for carpark. 

The Architect for this distinguished project is Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart & Associates


----------



## Dubai-Lover

great! 
what's the status? do you know?


----------



## Michiel

From UAE Interact:
*Abu Dhabi firm inks deal for Dh750m Capital Plaza project*
posted on 07/01/2004

The Real Estate Investment and Services Company yesterday signed a financial arrangement with a consortium of Abu Dhabi banks led by National Bank of Abu Dhabi, the First Gulf Bank, Union Bank and Commercial Bank of Abu Dhabi to construct a Dh750 million Capital Plaza Commercial Development Project. The project will be located on the Corniche road in Abu Dhabi. 

Hamad Rashid Al Nuaimi, chairman of Real Estate Investment and Services Company said: "The tender for the project will start on 25th January and the first phase will be completed in 18 month time. The second phase is expected to begin by early 2006." The project will contain a 250-guestroom luxury hotel, a 25,000 square metre office building, 220 luxury apartments including 21 sky villas and six rooftop villa type apartments located in three towers, with retail facilities and underground parking. 

Design work of the project has been awarded to the American Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associated of Atlanta- Georgia, while REISCO Project Management Consultants has been appointed as client representatives and project managers for the project. 

Khamis Buharoon, Head of Domestic Banking Division, National Bank of Abu Dhabi, said: "The Capital Plaza project is a beginning of an ongoing investment which will continue for 12 years with new projects in pipeline. The project is also part of the emirate's strategy to create dynamism in the expanding tourism sector in the UAE." (The Khaleej Times)


----------



## Dubai-Lover

thanks michiel!

this will get its own thread now


----------



## Krazy

awesome!


----------



## ahmedr

The announcement for this one was made about a year ago and there was a thread about it on ssp.com. There should be more of this Art Deco architecture in the UAE.


----------



## Michiel

A very strange tower on the site of ABAAD 3D. The filename is K&A-DubaiTower-Egg, so it is probably a design of Khatib&Alami.









The site has more renderings of tall towers, but most of them are in Qatar.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

giles has found another proposal, butit's not worth to create an own thread for it

it's called dubai millenia tower and it is one of the proposed cadiz international towers, formerly known as al ghurair lake residential tower










this is the pic from cadiz website


----------



## Abu Dhabi Boy

modren Marina mall .. will finish in 2005


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i'm always confused about marina mall
i visited this one last summer, so is the marina mall under construction just a redevelopment or expansion
or is there a second marina mall, because im summer i couldn't see any construction going on

someone please clear this up for me


----------



## Krazy

Marina mall is an existing mall which is goin through an expansion, they are adding the observation tower and everything.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

its just going through an expansion , a huge one as can be seen in the photos above 

there is only one marina mall in AD


===================

Welcome Abu Dhabi_ Boy  go over to the thread where u introduce yourself and do so


----------



## Krazy

Am I the Abu Dhabi Boy? :crazy2:


----------



## ahmedr

Yeah, I heard about this expansion a long time ago, as far as I remember its only a second phase. Btw, the idea of having an observation tower is really cool but I think it should've been taller.


----------



## Krazy

Great news possibly.... heard from my dad today (who's in the construction industry) that Abu Dhabi definitely has plans on reconstructing something along the lines of SZR of Dubai.... all I know at this point is that it's the area close to the new cricket stadium here. Keeping fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## ahmedr

Where is the cricket stadium? Most importantly I would like to know if its on the island of Abu Dhabi or inland?


----------



## Krazy

I dont think the cricket stadium is on the island... so this could mean expansion of the city beyond the island... dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## SkylineTurbo

Abu Dhabi needs a new airport, as a sort of a airport to go in competition with DXB.


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi Executive Council okays Dh8 billion for projects*

19 January 2005

ABU DHABI — Abu Dhabi Executive Council reviewed yesterday the annual curriculum of the emirate of Abu Dhabi for 2005 and approved allocation of Dh8 billion for ongoing and new projects.

In its weekly meeting, chaired by General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, the council reviewed a memorandum submitted by the Environmental Rsearch and Wildlife Development Agency (Erwda).

The council also approved a proposal to change the agency’s name to Environmental Research Agency (Era), as well as amending some articles of the Law No. 4 for 1996.

A proposal by the National Corporation for Tourism Hotels (NCTH) to amend some provisions in the Law No. 6 for 1996 was also discussed. The council endorsed divison of the share’s nominal value which was approved by the corporation’s board of directors and the extraordinary general assembly meeting.

A memorandum submitted by the chairman of Municipalities and Agriculture Department on the costs of service, sewerage and wastewater projects for the third phase of Medinat Khalifa and allocations for operation and maintenance of the western region’s wastewater plants and networks was also approved.

Shaikh Hamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman of the Abu Dhabi Planning and Economy Department and chairman of General Authority for Health Services (Gahs) in Abu Dhabi, made a presentation about Gahs achievements and future plans for health care services in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ahmedr

another tower from core architects:
Name: Rainforest Tower
Location: Dubai, UAE
Project Status: competition finalist
Architect: core architects, inc
Partner-in-charge: babak eslahjou
Client: convrgnt value engineering
Height: 47-storey, meters??


----------



## ahmedr

WOW, check this one out, also from core architect:
Name: district three
Location: Dubai, UAE
Project Status: competition finalist
Architect: core architects, inc
Partner-in-charge: babak eslahjou
Client: emaar properties pjsc (definitely a DM tower)
Height: 92-storey, meters??














































========================================================================
It kinda reminds me of a render somebody posted a very long time ago on ssp of a supertall in DM:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

well, i prefer the taller one 
it just has a better design

it looks like it was considered for the huge free plot in the middle of the marina

the free plot on szy road side of dubai marina (part C)


----------



## ahmedr

> the free plot on szy road side of dubai marina (part C)


Yep, thats it, very clear from the first render.


----------



## SA BOY

*#NEVER BUILT: UNNAMED TOWER, 48F, Res, SHeik Zayed Road*

Name: Unknown (proposed SZR tower)
Height: unknown possibly 200+m
Floors: 48
Start: website says its current
Completed:unknown but at least 24 months 

Could someone psot the render here from:
http://www.carlosott.com/zayed.htm


----------



## Krazy




----------



## Dubai-Lover

we had discussions about this tower and it's listed on their homepage for ages

we concluded this is golden sands tower

this topic is discussed, none of their proposals gets built ot even is in the media


----------



## Krazy

Maybe we need a new section for "UAE Proposals/Never built towers"


----------



## soennecken

*Safa Park and new Horticultural Centre*

Safa Park fences and gates to be replaced 

Staff Report 

Dubai: All the fences and gates at Safa Park are going to be replaced under a Dh2.87 million renovation plan.

The project, which will be completed in five months, is one of two developments approved by Shaikh Hamdan Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai Deputy Ruler and UAE Minister of Finance and Industry.

He approved another Dh10.71 million project to level parts of Al Warsan area, number three. More than 500 hectares would be levelled for new projects, said Qasim Sultan, Director-General of Dubai Municipality. The 514-hectare site is located south of the new Academic City and north of Al Awir Road.

The project will prepare the ground for setting up a variety of projects, including a horticultural nursery.

Sultan said the six-month project will be undertaken in two phases, the first will involve the levelling work; and the second will include the construction of service roads as well as the installation of street lights

Looks like the Jadaf re-development will start when the Garhoud plant souk is moved to the new area.


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi may allow foreigners to buy property*

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi is considering allowing foreigners to own property in the capital subject to the laws of the land, a top government official said yesterday.

"Everything is possible within the laws and foreign ownership may be possible in the future," Ahmad Ali Al Sayegh, chairman of Aldar Properties PJSC, said yesterday.

"The government is studying ownership and transfer of property by expatriates," he said. Aldar Properties PJSC was legally incorporated after the company secured a quorum yesterday at the inaugural meeting of shareholders.

He told shareholders the company will complete other formalities and carry on with its business.

The pre-incorporation expenses totalling Dh9 million were ratified by shareholders. With a market capitalisation of Dh1.5 billion, Aldar Properties will initially concentrate its activities on real estate in Abu Dhabi with later expansion throughout the UAE and the region.

"We have no plans to increase the capital currently but it could happen later. There is much potential here, and the company will undertake all types of construction residential, commercial and others."

Al Sayegh confirmed the Central Market in Abu Dhabi will be the company's first major project that it will undertake at a cost of Dh1.3 billion.

The current portfolio also includes Al Raha Beach Development in Umm Al Nar, the Mudbadala Development Company and ERWDA headquarters building, the Al Jimi Mall expansion in Al Ain, the Jebel Hafeet Resort in Al Ain and the Al Mudheef Urban Regeneration Scheme.

Aldar will also create alliances with other leading real estate developers to exploit opportunities.

The shareholders also approved the first board of directors of Aldar Properties PJSC.

They are: Ahmad Ali Al Sayegh; Khaldoun Khalifa Al Mubarak, Khalifa Nasser Bin Huwayleel Al Mansouri, Salem Mohammad Al Rumaithy, Mubarak Matar Al Hameery, Nasser Ahmad Khalifa Al Suwaidi.


----------



## Trances

though that was all a event that was going to happen across the UAE


----------



## Krazy

*New buildings will meet housing needs of bachelors*

Abu Dhabi: The number of housing units for bachelors is to be increased to meet growing demand, said the chairman of the Department of Social Services and Commercial Buildings.

More bachelor accommodation will be built inside and outside Abu Dhabi and the number of small apartments will be increased, Dr Jauan Salem Al Daheri told Gulf News.

His department plans to build 711 units in Abu Dhabi within two years. The department, also known as the Shaikh Khalifa Committee, will build 120 one-bedroom apartments, 366 two-bedroom apartments and 225 three-bedroom apartments.

Sources said the department planned to build 170 multistorey buildings and villas here, providing 3,500 to 4,000 apartments within five years.

Dr Al Daheri said his department tried hard to meet the balance between demand for and supply of apartments. "The department surveys market demand and submits it to authorities to take the right decision. It also tries to stabilise rents and provide suitable and affordable accommodation to UAE nationals and expatriates.

"We are not the only players in the market, there are others such as Aldar Properties and individual real estate investors," he said.

Concerning real estate agents' attempts to take apartments announced on the department's website and rent them in return for high commissions, Dr Al Daheri said: "We have stopped these practices by reducing the booking period from one week to 24 hours. An apartment can be booked for a tenant only if he or she pays a down payment.

"Action is also taken against a real estate agent who tries to manipulate the booking of apartments. All information on vacant apartments is updated every two hours to achieve transparency and eradicate the black market."

Regarding cases in which owners of buildings seek higher rents than those announced on the department's website, he said the department could not prevent this practice.

"Sometimes building owners feel their apartments are undervalued and demand higher rents that we cannot stop," Dr Al Daheri said.

Mortgage contracts signed by the owners entitle the department to operate and hire out the building until the owners pay their debts to the department.

The department recently received 40 complaints, mostly over discrepancies between information announced on the department's website and the actual rent or condition of the apartments.

Tenants complained they booked apartments through the department and discovered later they were occupied by tenants brought by the owners. Others complained that owners demanded rents higher by Dh15,000 to Dh20,000 than the actual rents announced by the department.

They also complained that some unscrupulous landlords took commissions, whether personally or through their agents, to rent out their apartments, supervised by the department. Dr Al Daheri said the department was not certain about this problem and there were no receipts submitted to the department to support this claim.

Regarding tenants' complaints about poor maintenance of buildings managed by the department, Dr Al Daheri said the maintenance department supervises the work of contractors and tries within its resources to complete work efficiently.


----------



## Krazy

*Aldar legally incorporated*

31 January 2005

ABU DHABI - The capital-based Aldar Properties, backed by substantial liquidity, is poised to pursue major ventures spread over a range of property portfolios, Chairman of the Company Ahmad Ali Al Sayegh said in Abu Dhabi on Saturday.

The company that has been legally incorporated following its inaugural annual general meeting, will look for real estate and property development prospects beyond the emirate of Abu Dhabi, the range spread over all categories such as commercial, residential and public properties, he told a news conference after the meeting, where he was nominated Chairman of the Board of Aldar Properties PJSC. The board comprises six other members.

The company's current profolio includes major development and re-development projects within the emirate of Abu Dhabi, such as the Central Market in the capital city, the Al Raha Beach Development in Umm Al Nar, the Mubadala Development Company- Environmental Research and Wildlife Development Agency (ERWDA) headquarter building in Abu Dhabi, Al Jimi Mall expansion in Al Ain, Jabel Hafeet Resort and the Al Mudheef Urban Regeneration Scheme.

Owned by leading Abu Dhabi institutions, founder shareholders and individual investors, the company has a market capitalisation of Dh1.5 billion.

The company has been created to fast-track real estate investment opportunities, he said.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

170 multistorey buildings and villas?
would like to know how tall these will be

i somehow have a feeling these are some dull 20 floor mid-rises


----------



## Krazy

Dont expect much from the Khalifa Committee. I wish we could get ban them from making buildings in Abu Dhabi. They are one of the reasons why Abu Dhabi's buildings are so dull.


----------



## Krazy

*Khalifa orders new houses to be built in Dibba*

Dibba: More than 2,000 houses are to be built in Dibba following a grant to develop remote areas of the country.

According to a municipality report, Al Fujairah needs new services, facilities and housing. A total of 2,604 new homes will be built.

The grant comes from His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, President of the UAE and Ruler of Abu Dhabi.

"Dibba residents have welcomed Shaikh Khalifa's gesture to upgrade the infrastructure and civic facilities of remote cities. This is needed to cope with an increasing population that is a burden on the city," said Mattar Saleh Al Ka'abi, director of Dibba Al Fujairah Municipality.

He said there was a shortage of housing for young people who wanted to settle down and start a family.

The municipality's report, which was sent to the President's Private Department, also said the city's roads, which cover 162km, needed to be paved.

"There is also a need to build no less than five new dams on several low-lying areas and valleys in Dibba to help retain rain water and support the underground water storage, from which hundreds of farms in Dibba would benefit," Al Ka'abi said. The report said the city needed 26 more mosques, 3 new health centres and 13 new schools and kindergartens.

Al Raheeb is most in need of new housing, according to the report. An estimated 1,325 houses, in addition to 16 mosques, 6 new schools and a health centre are needed to meet the needs of the area's increasing population.

More than 61km of roads in Al Rifaa and Al Ghob need to be paved. Dibba city also needs to pave more than 59km of roads, build 541 new houses, 5 mosques, 2 health centres and 3 schools.

"There are more than 5,000 low-cost old houses in Dibba Al Fujairah city that all need to be replaced as they were built between 1973 and 1980," Al Ka'abi said.

Plans

Projects on the anvil

* A total of 2,604 new homes will be built for residents of Dibba.
* The municipality will also pave 162kms of roads.
* A report from the municipality said Dibba needed 26 more mosques, 3 new health centres and 13 new schools and kindergartens.


----------



## juiced

Krazy said:


> Dont expect much from the Khalifa Committee. I wish we could get ban them from making buildings in Abu Dhabi. They are one of the reasons why Abu Dhabi's buildings are so dull.



Are they the same company that built Khalifa City?


----------



## Krazy

Khalifa Committee is a bunch of govt people who are still stuck with the 80s construction style... no imagination.. dull boring box type buildings... i saw some of these under construction even the last time i was in abu dhabi this past december.. its sad because these guys are the major players in building construction in abu dhabi and they are ruining the city.. i cant take any more of those box styled 15 storery buildings !!!


----------



## Emir of Ketir

blackadder said:


> Abu Dhabi needs a new airport, as a sort of a airport to go in competition with DXB.


I agree. They need to create the infrastructure before they can achieve the growth. Abu-Dhabi airports now handles just about a 1/4 of what Dubai handles and they are reaching capacity levels.


----------



## dubaiflo

ahmedr said:


> :drool:


haha 
:weirdo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

awesome

a shame these design competitions don't mean anything

what surprises me is the name of the client given: Nasser bin Abdullatif Alerksal Est.
so it has a client, what does it mean??? anybody know this guy? google doesn't


----------



## dubaiflo

had a look at google,too...
but no info!
I was wondering about it having a client , too 
usually it means that somebody gave them the order to design or plan such a tower and paid them for it. Porpuse should be that they want to build it... usually!
Oh let's hope...i think i will go and pray now... sorry... :master:


----------



## ahmedr

actually google knows alot about this guy, i just copied and pasted his name and after following a few links I got the company's website, it sucks anyway: www.alserkal.com

He's a big car dealer apparently. I dont understand why he'd go to a big architecture firm and asks them to design two ultra-talls out of the blue unless he's very serious about building them. I mean he has to pay them loads of money for those designs. 

Good thing too is that this time they mentioned the client as opposed to the 2003 awards where they had another pair of supertalls for Dubai but the client was kept confidential (as far as I remember). 

Anyway really hope these two are serious proposals, they're just perfect.


----------



## dubaiflo

mhm is was actually searching for the towers not the client. good idea actually... thanks...
mhm but usually such buildings are built/developed by big companies or real estate companies,such as trident for example, and not of 1 single guy how sells cars..?!

Btw:
Is the possible location visible out of this picture?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

strange, copied the name as well and only got 2 finds, guess which one!! 2 links to the website michiel has posted :lol:

a known client is a good back-up i think. but, a winning entry doesn't stand for approval....unfortunately 

but with some of the designs being approved i don't see any problem with approving these, i mean what are the criteria here


----------



## ahmedr

does anybody living in Dubai recognize the location of the Dubai Sun Tower?


----------



## dubaiflo

looks like a hotel in foreground on the beach...
reminds me a little bit to Jebel Ali Hotel, but the environmet doesn't fit!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i'm 10000000% sure the photo is from somewhere else
there is a little wood and a lake near the sea :weird:
not seen something like this in dubai yet


----------



## dubaiflo

perhaps part of any golf course...
D-L could you write to the architects where this pic is form and if the tower will be built that way and where?
thanks..


----------



## Emirates ME




----------



## Mr Man

*92-storey tower for Dubai along with mega mall*

92-storeys and the mall is really big. 


















http://www.corearchitects.com


----------



## Mr Man

Something called District 3 ???


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

nice, i'd think it might be in the business bay, but you never know.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

just one of the many proposals making people's heads go crazy
we already know this one, has been posted here a couple of times so far


----------



## ahmedr

its in Dubai Marina.


----------



## Michiel

Anyone know which tower this is?

Source Realty Plus

*Hiranandani’s Dubai Venture With ETA Ascon *

Work on the project will start in February 2005, subject to approvals, and is expected to be completed in two years. The number of floors can vary between 65 and 80, entailing 1.2 million sq. ft. in area. According to Niranjan Hiranandani, MD, a Dubai-based consultant has been engaged for planning and designing. The cost estimates are not known. 

Hiranandani Group has projects worth Rs 800-900 crores in the pipeline. Among the most significant ones are two townships in Powai and Thane in Mumbai.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i have no idea michiel
not sure if we know this one already, as it only gives us a varying number of floors and no location :dunno:
at least it sounds good


----------



## waustralia

Woh. That circle building is nice!


----------



## dubaiflo

Perhaps it will be behind Al Seef ( if it is in the marina , how ahmedr said)
because there will be a shopping mall actually and this could be the whole complex...
But i think it will get a better location...doesn't fit in the marina that well...


----------



## Michiel

This Jumeirah Lake tower is also on the site of Better Homes. 








Any ideas?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

michiel - these are the saba twin residential towers
just a render from the backside of the towers


----------



## Krazy

^ right on. I knew I'd seen it somewhere.


----------



## Michiel

Since the search is disabled I cannot find a thread about these complexes on the Palm Jumeirah. Some nice (and large) renderings here:

Complex 1

Complex 2


----------



## dubaiflo

shoreline apts, no own thread i guess.
and marina apts , the same...

only threads about the golden mile, oceana/the jewel of the palm i think...


----------



## Emir of Ketir

Krazy said:


> He said that work on Jumeirah Beach Hotel, a $100 million project is in full swing and by 2007, the property would be opening up its doors to the guests


Its the Jumeirah Beach Hotel part of the US$ 5.4bn. JBR project?


----------



## mafjar

Turkey’s Nurol Group has been awarded a key construction contract on the estimated AED 35,000 million ($9,500 million) Emirates Pearl project on Abu Shuoom island in Abu Dhabi. The 14-month contract calls for the construction of a 600-metre bridge with eight lanes linking the mainland with the island. A local firm identified as The Consultant Engineering & Project Management Company is the consultant for the bridge project. 

Located northeast of the capital and covering an area of 5 million square metres, Abu Shuoom island will be developed into a city with residential and commercial properties, hospitals, schools and entertainment hubs. A consortium made up of Malaysia’s PPM International, the local Al-Rayyan Investment Company and National Real Estate Investment Company, both local, were selected to develop the project in December. A project manager is expected to be appointed during the first quarter.

Emirates Pearl is one of several multi-billion dollar, mixed-use and hospitality developments proposed for the emirate. An even larger project, Al-Raha Beach complex, was officially unveiled on 8 February. Under the estimated AED 54,000 million ($14,700 million) plan, Al-Raha is set to become a new city district with a built-up area of 12 million square metres. The city, to be built on reclaimed land, will comprise numerous towers and low-rise developments on the waterfront and house about 120,000 people. Linked to Khalifa Town ‘A’ and Al-Raha Beach hotel, a network of water taxis is also planned to link the complex with Abu Dhabi’s city centre, and various islands such as Saadiyat. ALDAR Properties has taken control of the project from Abu Dhabi Municipality & Town Planning Department. A project manager has yet to be appointed, although companies were shortlisted for the project last summer ALDAR is also planning to redevelop Abu Dhabi’s old souk at a cost of about AED 1,200 million ($326 million).

Other mixed-use projects in the pipeline include the development of Saadiyat island into a residential and tourism hub by Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority. The local National Investment Corporation (NIC) is planning a new residential, hospitality and healthcare development in the Shahama area, while the local Roya International Hospitality & Leisure Consultants has selected a project manager for its $1,000 million Lulu Island project


----------



## mafjar

Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority has invited companies to bid by 9 March for the project management consultancy (PMC) contract for the overall infrastructure development on the Start project, which covers the development of Saadiyat island. The infrastructure works will comprise site preparation and earthworks, roads, bridges, water and electricity grids and possibly a light rail system linking the island with the mainland. 

The selected consultant will be responsible for design work, preparation of tender documents and construction supervision. Design work is due to take about six months and construction about 25 months. 

Located seven kilometres south of Abu Dhabi city and covering an area of 2,700 hectares, Saadiyat island will be a tourism, leisure and housing development with a built-up area about 1,800 hectares. The US’ Hill International carried out the masterplan and feasibility studies for the project. 

Similar to schemes in Dubai, investors will be invited to buy plots of land for development on long-term leases. Opportunities for developers will include the construction of luxury hotels, golf courses, commercial areas and beachfront villas. Total project costs have yet to be revealed, although the development of Abu Shuoom island, which is half the size of Saadiyat, is estimated to cost $9,500 million


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi National Hotels plans Gulf-wide growth*

Berlin : The Abu Dhabi National Hotels Company plans to expand across the UAE and the GCC, the company's chief said.

"We plan to add two new properties one in Abu Dhabi and one in Dubai, in 2005 and 2006, respectively. We are interested in managing hotels across the UAE and the Gulf," said Khalifa Nasser Al Mansoori, chairman of Abu Dhabi National Hotels Company (ADNH).

"There are opportunities in some GCC cities. When the right opportunity comes, we will [definitely weigh our options]," Al Mansoori told reporters at the International Tourism Bourse (ITB) in Berlin last week.

ADNH will manage a boutique hotel in Abu Dhabi's Khalidiya area starting this year. Another property located in Jumeirah, in Dubai, will be ready in late 2006 or early 2007, company representatives said.

The new Abu Dhabi hotel will have 129 rooms, and the Dubai property will have 450 rooms.

Refurbishment and renovation of some hotels in Abu Dhabi will continue, Al Mansoori said.

"A major renovation of the Le Meridien in Abu Dhabi will begin soon, with projected costs of Dh50 million. The renovation of the Hilton Abu Dhabi is nearing completion. The renovation of the Sheraton was completed last year."

Currently, ADNH has 15 properties in its portfolio, including five-star, four-star and three-star hotels.

The company anticipates continued growth in 2005 and the coming years. "Business has been good and occupancies are rising. Now with the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority promoting Abu Dhabi as a tourist and conference destination, it will add momentum to our efforts and foster further growth," the official said.

"We are a very liquid company with strong financials. If the return on investments is attractive, we will invest in more properties."

ADNH has been participating in the Berlin fair for more than a decade, given the fact it is a premier travel and tourism event in the world.

"The German market is important for us as a large portion of tourists that come to Abu Dhabi and the UAE are from Germany," Al Mansoori added.


----------



## AltinD

Dubai Police HQ. It is withing the bounderies of the old complex between Galadari and Al Mulla Plazza Intersections, overlooking the first one.

The building is masive, the picture doesn't show it's real size, and it will be compleated this year.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

the architect is arif & bintoak www.artoak.com

somehow i can't view the website on my computer
checked it on pc at work and it the website worked :weird:
didn't have time to add it to emporis. will do that monday, when i have time at work


----------



## AltinD

What about Emirates Real Estate Bank? It will be build in Rashidia overlooking the so called Festival City Intersection. The board is up with the render and other details. Looks like a very nice and modern building (around 10 floors).


----------



## AltinD

Dubai-Lover said:


> the architect is arif & bintoak www.artoak.com
> 
> somehow i can't view the website on my computer
> checked it on pc at work and it the website worked :weird:
> didn't have time to add it to emporis. will do that monday, when i have time at work


Are you refering to:










This is not the Dubai Police General HQ.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Altind_Carnut said:


> What about Emirates Real Estate Bank? It will be build in Rashidia overlooking the so called Festival City Intersection. The board is up with the render and other details. Looks like a very nice and modern building (around 10 floors).


it's listed on emporis
when i was in dubai i was looking for it, but i have no clue where it is
can you provide us some photos of site and signboard? whenever you're in this area

what's the current status. it's listed on emporis for a long time already, so construction should be well under way


----------



## beiklopa

just sat staring at JBR development ,listening to the sea sounds, and looking at those funny people running around , and using elevators. Took me too long to stop doing tht


----------



## AltinD

If you are going toward Deira on Garhood Bridge, you have to take the right exit after the bridge, but you have to continue right toward Rashidia and not left toward Airport. The first signal is the Festival City Signal and there is the Bank building site, in the corner on the oposite side of the creek. 

It doesn't seams that they have started the foundations yet.


----------



## Krazy

*New campus design approved*










Dubai

The Abu Dhabi University (ADU) has approved the preliminary designs of the Phase 1 facilities for its new Dh200 million ($54.5 million) campus.

The completion of the preliminary design represents a major step forward in construction of the campus.

The campus is scheduled to welcome its first intake of some 5,000 students at the commencement of the September 2006 academic year.

ADU founder and patron, Shaikh Hamdan bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of State for Foreign Affairs, and President of the University Board of Trustees and Governors, has expedited the project to achieve the deadlines.

ADU chairman, executive board of governnors, Ali Saeed bin Harmal Al Dhaheri, said it was vital to achieve early completion of the preliminary design to fix the major requirements and layout in order to complete the design and allow construction to begin.

He expressed pleasure at the quality and outstanding design of the preliminary design for the new buildings, carried out by KEO International and achieved in a short period of time.

The first phase of the new campus for the rapidly growing private university has some seventy classrooms and laboratories.

Separate classroom wings will be provided for the teaching of male and female students.

Also included are auditoria of 1,000 seats and 350 seats, a library, student union, restaurants, gymnasium, multi-purpose hall and student clinic.

Phase 1 will include the administrative headquarters of the University, a complex of offices for the teaching staff, who have been selected from all over the world to meet the high academic standards set by ADU, plus staff and student accommodations.

A central services complex will provide the energy centre, main delivery and storage, central kitchens, workshops, offices and accommodation for support staff.

Upon opening, the University will provide parking for 1,400 students, separate bus and car arrival and departure facilities, all of which will be spilt into sections for male and for female students.

The façade of the new university will be classical in appearance, with strong distinctive lines and quality landscaping.

Andy Blackburn is the project director for Mace International responsible for project management of the new campus on behalf of ADU.

He said: 'Great teamwork between the designers and the management of Abu Dhabi University means we continue to achieve unprecedented progress while maintaining the quality and integrity of what we are producing.'

Abu Dhabi University - Fact Sheet (At Opening)

Site: 28 hectares

Planned student population: 5, 000

Academic staff: 150

Academic support staff: 150

General Support staff: 100

Car Parking: 1,400

Built Area: 60,000 sq m

The University of Abu Dhabi was chartered in 2000 under the patronage of Shaikh Hamdan bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of State for Foreign Affairs, and president of the University Board of Trustees and Governors, as an academic project that aspires to place the institution amongst the ranks of the best universities, both regionally and internationally.

ADU is licensed by the UAE Ministry of Education, and all degree programmes are fully accredited. With campuses both in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain, ADU has three founding academic colleges and the ADU English Language Institute.

A new campus is currently under development to be operational Fall 2006.


----------



## juiced

beiklopa said:


> just sat staring at JBR development ,listening to the sea sounds, and looking at those funny people running around , and using elevators. Took me too long to stop doing tht


You are no worse than dubaiflo, he confessed he wished he could watch the JBR cams all day long..


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

some people need some seriouse help, i mean, big time


----------



## Krazy

ahmedr fantasizes the same but his love is Business Bay


----------



## ahmedr

^if only they had those sitevision cameras in Bbay!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

maybe they will install some
business bay is dubai holding, just like jbr is dubai holding


----------



## Dubai-Lover

own thread for this one?




Abu Dhabi to get another airport by 2009 


Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi's new airport will become operational in 2009 as part of a plan to handle increasing air traffic, an official said.


“The Abu Dhabi International Airport’s expansion is taking place in two phases. In the first phase, a new terminal is being built and will be ready by August 2005. 

“In the second phase, a totally new airport will be built [and] become operational in 2009,” said Dr Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, chairman of Abu Dhabi Civil Aviation.

“The new airport will [be located] around the same area as the existing airport. The second phase is still [being] planned,” Dr Shaikh Ahmad said, speaking aboard a refurbished Gulf Air A330 yesterday.

The investment outlay in the new airport was not disclosed.

The first of six A330s being refurbished for Gulf Air was unveiled yesterday. It entered service on the Abu Dhabi-London route. 

The other five will be upgraded by July as part of a $10 million (Dh36.7 million) programme.

Earlier, Dr Shaikh Ahmad and senior officials representing the Civil Aviation Department and Gulf Air inspected the new-look aircraft.

The refurbishment programme is a “journey of change”, said James Hogan, president and chief executive of Gulf Air. After the refurbishment of all six A330s, the airline will begin the same procedure for six A320s and five A340s, Hogan said. 

“The second phase of the refurbishment of the A320s and A340s will start later this year, with investments of over $10 million [Dh36.7 million]. The new premium cabins will create a five-star ‘hotel’ in the sky, re-creating the golden age of travel that Gulf Air was renowned for two decades ago,” Hogan said. 

“This will also improve the yield and attract more passengers,” he said. 

After attaining an average passenger load factor of 72 per cent last year, passenger growth remained strong in the first two months of 2005. The airline continues to reel from the impact of high fuel prices, however.

“Fuel prices are putting us under huge pressure. Fuel prices [represent] a wild card,” Hogan said, indicating that plans to expand the network to new destinations depend on fuel prices.

The airline has no plans to resume flights to Col-ombo and Casablanca in the short-term. 

Full year financial results of Gulf Air for 2004 are about to be announced, Hogan said.


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi gets set for the future, says a UAE daily*

Mar 30, 2005

A leading UAE paper today commended the recent plans unveiled by the Abu Dhabi emirate to attract up to 2.5 million tourists a year by 2015, saying that there was much for visitors to see around the country.

Commenting on the plans of the emirate to boost its tourism industry, the Dubai-based Gulf News recounted the ambitious plans that are afoot in Abu Dhabi to increase visitors over the next 10 years, noting Abu Dhabi International Airport will have an additional terminal completed by August this year. Following on that is a second phase for a new international airport adjacent to the existing one. This is expected to be completed within four years.

+These developments are a crucial part of the expansion the emirate is making to attract commercial visitors and tourists into Abu Dhabi.

Part of these plans is the concept to create new tourism zones, in cooperation with private investors, in an endeavour to attract up to 2.5 million tourists a year by 2015+ said the paper.

The paper further said there that was much for tourists coming to the country to see.

+As visitors to the emirates are discovering, there is much to see around the country, with each emirate having its own distinctive charm.+, it said.

It is therefore appropriate that Abu Dhabi, in conjunction with its neighbouring emirates, should boost the potential for visitors, the paper concluded.


----------



## Krazy

*Freehold rights for expats likely*

31 March 2005

ABU DHABI —Abu Dhabi is contemplating a new law which will allow foreign nationals to own free hold properties, disclosed a top official. "UAE nationals have already been granted the right to own property," said Khaldoon Khalifa Al Mubarak, CEO of the Mubadala Development Corporation (MDC), an investment arm of the emirate.

MDC CEO was giving a presentation on corporation's business activities at a meeting organised by the Australian Business Council (ABC) President Brian Daniels, which was attended by about 100 members of the group besides Australian Ambassador to the UAE Noel Campbell.

Khaldoon Khalifa Al Mubarak gave a run-down of the MDC business activities, its objectives and took some questions also from the audience.

He said that Abu Dhabi is clear in diversifying its oil dominated economy and boosting its non-oil economic profile, and towards this ends, the emirate is in process of launching various proactive and bold initiatives which will put it among the top business and investment havens.

The emirate, he said was all out for helping the private sector, as it believes is engine of growth.

Advising the private sector to get ready for reaping the tremendous business opportunities, he said that the public sector is in no way in competition with the private sector.

To attract domestic as well as foreign investment into trade, commerce and industry, he said that the leadership is committed to the concept of public private partnership (PPP) under which many a joint venture projects have been conceived.

Talking about Dolphin Energy, a project which is developing the Dolphin Gas Pipeline, the first cross-border natural gas network in the GCC region that will supply gas for current and future power generation and water desalination plants and industries in the UAE and Oman.

The project will produce natural gas from Qatar's north field, which will then be processed through Dolphin's processing plant at Ras Laffan. The processing plan will strip out commercially valuable liquid hydrocarbons and the resulting dry gas will be transported by pipeline to Abu Dhabi via 400km pipeline. "The gas is scheduled to be on stream in the fourth quarter of 2006", said Khaldoon Khalifa Al Mubarak.

Though he hinted that the pipeline, which was scheduled to be extended to Pakistan and India, he said it might not go beyond the UAE.

He said that Mubadala has a number of substantial projects under its belt particularly in the energy, utilities, real estate, basic industries, IT and services.

He said that the Abu Dhabi Ship Building, Aldar Properties, Emirates Ship Investment Company, Dolphin Energy Ltd, Horizon International Flight Academy, Imperial College London Diabetes Centre, Injazat Data systems, LeasePlan Corporation, National Central Cooling Company, UAE University and Liwa Energy are the key companies in which MDC has a big chunk of investments.

About its hydrocarbon exploration in Libya, he said that MDC's subsidiary Liwa Energy has won oil concessions in Libya, in association with US Occidental Petroleum and Australia's Woodside Petroleum, a share in nine exploration block out of the 15 offered by Libya in the EPSA IV bid round.

Over the next five-year Mubadala and its partners will execute an exploration programme with the objective of discovering commercially valuable hydrocarbons and increase Mubadala 's already substantial oil and gas reserves portfolio.

He said that Aldar Proprieties, a recently launched real estate development, management and investment company has been mandated to create unique projects in the emirate, as a first step and later throughout the UAE and the region. The company was working on constructing a new city called Al Raha Beach, outside the capital on a reclaimed land. Other project includes Central Market in capital, Jabel Hafeet Resort, Al Mudheef Urban Regeneration scheme in Al Ain.


----------



## Krazy

Office Tower by NORR, proposed for Dubai


----------



## Krazy

Proposed Children City:


----------



## Krazy

Towers in Dubai Marina


----------



## Dubai-Lover

maybe you want to try www.alajmi-cons.com
they build some of the marina diamonds and small towers in media city

they have some nice high-rise proposals as well
website crap, but looks like they will go through!


----------



## Krazy

Al Rostamani Tower


----------



## Krazy

Emirates Lakes


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> Proposed Children City:


Isn't this operational in Creek Park since early 2002????


----------



## juiced

Altind is correct, that's what I thought but I didn't want to say anything in case I looked like an uneducated fool (like dubaiflo  )

And Emirates Lakes has been finished it's not a proposal anymore (and that render is different to what it looks like now)


----------



## dubaiflo

why du you call me an uneducated fool?


----------



## DUBAI

because it takes one to know one


----------



## dubaiflo

don't get it all , kiss my ass...


----------



## juiced

DUBAI said:


> because it takes one to know one


So you must know dubaiflo quite well then?


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah, i am wondering...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

as far as i know children's city already exists
very famous spot at dss and dsf


----------



## Dubai-Lover

looks like dubai will very soon get a bunch of new towers by dimension ec

among them a 110 floor tower!!!!!!!!

YOU MUST CHECK http://www.dimensions-ec.com/News/main.htm


----------



## Anas Anani

110 floor!!!


----------



## dubaiflo

ahh amazing....
thats what i want to see!


----------



## Trances

Residential Tower 6B+G+110Typ


----------



## Trances

looks very odd
gotta the new tallest res tower in Dubai ( therefore the world )
and it gotta be the first over 100 floors as well


----------



## DUBAI

now thats the kind of design we need to see more of!

btw, looks like its in sharjah?


----------



## dazz

wow!
110floors, and it's all residential and probably taller than 23 marina :lol:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i think all these are serious every tower being showcased on the website is approved.
might take some time though

definitely a contestant for res wtb!


----------



## xaraxa

the architects for the rostamani tower is NORR Group (they designed - Emirates Towers, NBD, Marina Terrace, Shangri La)... The signature on the post is similar to The Waves - Tower A in Dubai Marina


----------



## Fluppet

General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and Chairman of the Executive Council, yesterday chaired the ordinary meeting of the Executive Council which approved Dh19 million for executing civil and electromechanical works in preparation of Zayed Sports City to host the 18th Gulf Football Cup in the UAE.

The council has also approved additional works for the second phase of the new corniche project at the value of Dh60 million.

It decided to invite qualified companies operating in the UAE to submit their offers. It also approved payment of final installments for executed works in the emirate.


----------



## Krazy

I really wonder what's the second phase going to be about.... are we going to see the new skyline that MEED reported about or is it just going to be greenery with mosques and museums etc?


----------



## Trances

Raffles comes to Wafi
United Arab Emirates: 2 hours, 47 minutes ago
Singapore-based luxury hotel brand Raffles will open its first property in the Middle East at Wafi City in Dubai, according to 7Days. The hotel is part of an expansion project that includes an extension to the existing mall. There are only 13 Raffles hotels in the world, including the flagship Raffles Singapore

So another extension to wafi


----------



## Trances

So is the 5 star hotel that was ment to be there ?
http://216.25.85.145/new/

looking at the web site there is also a second res tower in wafi

Wafi currently









image taken from this great web site
http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/dubaiaerials&page=all


----------



## DUBAI

Wafi of the future:
the Pyramid is the hotel [a bit like the one in Vegas]


----------



## Trances

much smaller scale !


----------



## Dubai-Lover

looking good
how come we didn't hear anything about it?


----------



## Trances

maybe there has been little news so far


----------



## dubaiflo

if i rememeber right there was an ad in wafi mall when i was there in january...
but i am not sure i have to admit...
at least it was something similar...


----------



## Trances

once get little more offical news can start the thread


----------



## Fluppet

At only Dh60 million I don't think it is going to be very much...


----------



## AltinD

Where it will be located, I don't know. Maybe Marina. They have another building for Discovery Gardens, called Rufi Gardens.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

first of all this one looks like it's approved as they say coming soon

i would say this one will be in international city, not sure though, but very likely

have you found a website, looks like the render is taken from it, or is a photo by you?


----------



## AltinD

I took the picture of the render on their broschure I received by mail. I googled them and apart of their Pakistani company webpage, I found only one article about them:


'New Company Offers Freehold Apartments' - Khaleej Times Business (May 19, 2004) 


Dubai - Two Dubai-based companies have joined hands with reputed builders from Pakistan and Canada to venture into construction of freehold apartment blocks in Dubai. 

Bangash Motors and Al Insaf Motors of Dubai, which are diversifying into construction, Rufi Builders of Pakistan, which has 35 years of experience, and Best Homes of Canada, winner of Building Excellence Award in Canada for 2003 and 2004, have formed a new company Best Homes Emirates Real Estate. They launched their first housing project, Global Green View, of 150 apartments to be constructed in the International City in Al Aweer, Dubai, at a ceremony attended by Saif bin Saad Al Suweidi, undersecretary at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and Air Marshal (Rtd) Syed Qaiser Hussain.

The 11-storey project is centrally located in the International City and is scheduled for completion by mid-2006. On offer are studio, one bedroom, two bedroom and three bedroom apartments, priced from around Dh 180,000 to around Dh 482,000.

Best Homes will build a total of 500 apartments in the International City.

The company will launch their second project in Dubai, Global Lake View, at the Marina, on May 30. The project has been designed by Atkins.
........................................................................................................

http://www.tamweel.ae/site/newcompany_freeholds.htm
.........................................................................................................


----------



## dubaiflo

some rufi towers coming along 
i hate that boring tower names...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Arkonsult to design campus 

Staff Report 

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi University yesterday appointed Arkonsult Engineering Consultants as lead designers for the design and construction documentation phase of its Dh200 million campus project.

The design team will get expert educational design input from RealTime Solutions in Melbourne. 

The Abu Dhabi University programme has been fast-tracked by its founder and patron, Shaikh Hamdan Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of State for Foreign Affairs.

Shaikh Hamdan is also president of the university's board of trustees and governors. The master plan was completed on schedule earlier this year.

The project include plans for 70 classrooms and laboratories; administrative offices; a modern library; auditoriums with 1,000 seats and 350 seats, respectively; restaurants; a gymnasium; a multi-purpose hall; and a student clinic.

Construction will begin in late June. The campus will welcome its first batch of about 5,000 students in September 2006.


----------



## crazyeight

A mixed-use development on sheikh zayed road


----------



## Dubai-Lover

strange design
just another design entry
would have been interesting to see such a structure on szr


----------



## ahmedr

Wow, that's a very unique design, more of these please! Its a shame these design competitions are carried out in much secrecy and the winners never announced publicly.


----------



## crazyeight

Now this is an amazing proposal!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

hehe, this seems to be a former design proposal for dubai pearl
the tower with the giant glass facade is awesome, i actually want to see this as phase 2 of dubai pearl


----------



## Trances

one of those towers looks liek the shell that i think park place will have well it appears to how i would invision


----------



## Trances

That A mixed-use development on sheikh zayed road is easy to spot where it belongs
carparks behind even in a place like that
I should replace the 5 old emriates towers
taht is if it was going to happen but 2003 seems long past


----------



## FK

Nice! 

I like the Pyramid concept in the Wafi City project


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi to boost conference tourism business*

Abu Dhabi:

Abu Dhabi wants to boost its tourism industry by becoming a major regional centre for conferences and exhibitions, sources said.

Exhibition industry watchers see the decision to shift responsibility for the licensing of exhibitions to the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority from the General Exhibitions Corp as an important step towards achieving this goal.

The Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority has become the sole licensing authority for all exhibitions in the capital, an official said.

According to the chairman of the Tourism Authority, Abu Dhabi wants to increase the number of exhibition delegates visiting the capital by 600 per cent over the next decade.

"All exhibitions in Abu Dhabi will henceforth be licensed by the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA), according to a decree. The details are being finalised," Mubarak Al Muhairi, director-general of ADTA, told Gulf News. ADTA was established in late 2004.

The General Exhibitions Corp (GEC), a Government of Abu Dhabi exhibitions-organising body, was previously the sole licensing authority for exhibitions in the capital.

It will continue providing logistical support to those seeking to hold exhibitions here.

The shift of licensing powers to ADTA from GEC is consistent with Abu Dhabi's tourism-related ambitions, industry sources said.

It means a single agency can focus on identifying ways to maximise the number of business travellers and tourists who visit the capital.

A more centralised approach makes this task easier, they said.

"GEC will remain independent," Al Muhairi said. He spoke on the sidelines of the MICE (meetings, incentives, conferences and exhibitions) industry Mid-East Congress that began here yesterday.

More than 250 delegates from Asia, the Middle East and Europe are attending the three-day event. It is being held in Abu Dhabi for the first time.

Leisure travel will be the key focus for ADTA, but the authority remains equally committed to the MICE sector, Shaikh Sultan Bin Tahnoon Al Nahyan, Chairman of ADTA, told delegates during his welcome address.

"Western Europe will be the primary tourism market we will focus on, in geographical terms. We will soon be opening offices in the United Kingdom and Germany," he said.

"Once we establish representation on the ground in these two key markets in 2005, we will roll out offices in other European countries, such as Switzerland and Austria," he said.


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi eyes six-fold rise in business tourists*

25 April 2005

ABU DHABI — Chairman, Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA), Shaikh Sultan bin Tahnoon Al Nahyan, yesterday said that the emirate is eying for 240,000 business tourists by year 2015, against current arrivals of 40,000.

"The target for leisure tourists has been fixed at three million against current arrivals of 835,000," he said while inaugurating a three-day meeting, Incentives, Conferences and Exhibitions (MICE) Middle East, which will discuss issues relating to the industry.

The emirate, which has over 200 islands, sun-shine, beaches, rugged mountains, lush green fields, and desert besides a world class infrastructure to hold MICE events, wants its rightful share from an industry which has a turnover of $400 billion.

Outlining the role of his new Authority, he said that it is regulating the tourism sector, developing its infrastructure improving the profile, apart from destination marketing across the globe.

"We are working to develop the tourism industry in the emirate by identifying the areas where private sector can make investments and help improve the hospitality infrastructure," said Shaikh Sultan bin Tahnoon.

About the emirate's potential for leisure and business tourism, he said that peace and tranquillity, exemplary law and order, physical, sports and recreational infrastructure would be marketed in the Western Europe.

"In geographical terms, the Authority has identified Western Europe as our primary target market. The initial focus will be on the two largest sources of outbound travel, the UK and Germany, together with German-speaking Switzerland and Austria. This is reflected in our plan to establish on-the-ground representation in these two markets during 2005," he explained.

In subsequent years, he said that there will be a gradual rollout of representation and promotional activity into other European countries.

Activities promoting the MICE sector will also initially target Europe but are likely to be more international in scope.

Meanwhile, speaking at a Press conference, Ian Ferguson Brown, Head of Marketing Etihad Airways, said that since the launch of the airline, the emirate has emerged as the second most known place among the new destinations.

Earlier, Abu Dhabi was not on top of the mind of many tourists, he said.
The different stakeholders from the MICE industry will discuss new trends, potential and action plan to boost the MICE business in the Middle East.


----------



## Krazy

*Two Dh8.6b mega projects to come up*

27 April 2005

ABU DHABI — Two mega projects costing Dh8.6 billion have been announced here yesterday, which apart from creating a world class tourism and recreational facilities will lay the foundation for a complete industrial zone dedicated to automobile industry which will be lured to set-up their manufacturing as well as commercial bases in Abu Dhabi.

The announced was made by Mohammed Khamais Al Rumaithi, Chairman Four Directions Group Ahmed bin Mohammed Al Dhahery, chairman of Bin Salem Group, who told a press conference that the project will be developed by a newly formed company-Elite Investment House.

The consultancy work will be undertaken by Four D-Surbana Middle East, a joint venture between Surbana International Consultants and Four Direction based in Abu Dhabi.

Mohammad Khamais Al Rumaithi said that the Middle East would have its first fully integrated development that promises to change the entire concept of the automotive trade not only in Abu Dhabi but also for the rest of the region.

He said that the Autopolis will be spread over an area of 2X 0.6 kilometer and the mega development which will house a myriad of automobile related trades and commercial activities such as a world class exhibition and conventions center, luxury automobile showrooms, an auto museum, a state of the art media center, large commercial complexes, luxury villas, a boutique auto hotel, auto related retails malls, and great variety of recreational facilities including a mega theme park and a marina.

Rumaithi said: "It will help realise Abu Dhabi to take the position of an auto-hub of the middle east, by integrating all the auto needs of the Gulf region, besides functioning as regional distribution centre for major car manufactures/dealers."

Ahmed bin Mohammed Al Dhahery said " The integrated facilities will attract major car makers to set up production and distribution base in the city." He said that the architectural design of the Autopolis will itself put Abu Dhabi on the world map. "Abu Dhabi will emerge as a major international exhibition and convention center of the middle east by becoming the venue for staging International Auto Shows, IT events, Travel shows etc," he said.

The autopolis will help position Abu Dhabi as a choice destination for tourist arriving from the Middle East /GCC region and the rest of the world.

Giving details, he said that the complex will have two major zones-the Autovention and the Autoventure zone, this will not only help to cater to the entire value chain of automotive activities and businesses but also offer a new dimension of fun and entertainment to the whole car manufacturers and distributors to set up bases in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Chad

*Marina Place??*

Here I found..*Ontario base Architect : basel kotob*

marina place
dubai, uae




























http://www.geocities.com/bkotob02/marina.html


----------



## Dubai-Lover

an already discussed topic
it seems to be a several years old proposal
nothing serious about it


----------



## Chad

oh ok.

here another one.

Sheikh Zayed Road Development Project










Dubai, U.A.E.
Residential Tower and Parking Building 30 700 m2, towers of 48, 42, 35 and 30 floors high


This project and its unique form is a one of a kind residential building. A cylindrical tower clad in glass, allows for apartments with exceptional views of this growing city in the desert and on the Dubai Creek

http://www.carlosott.com/zayed.htm


----------



## Chad

AAM Tower Dubai Media City 










http://www.carlosott.com/aamTower.htm


----------



## dubaiflo

that last one would look quite nice in media city...
i never saw it before? is it an older proposal?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

pretty cool proposals, would like to see them come to life, however, alot of these are just ideas, and will only end up in a re-cycle bin ,


----------



## BinDubai

DarkBlueBoss said:


> pretty cool proposals, would like to see them come to life, however, alot of these are just ideas, and will only end up in a re-cycle bin ,


i would really like to see them 2 :'(


----------



## AltinD

Chad said:


> Here I found..*Ontario base Architect : basel kotob*
> 
> marina place
> dubai, uae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/bkotob02/marina.html


In the same plot are being built (to be compleated late this year) Al Fattan Marine Towers, 2 x 245 meters, designed by NORR, another Canadian architectural firm.


----------



## Krazy

Another proposal for Dubai by Boogertman Krige


----------



## Krazy

and another one


----------



## Krazy

One by colliers

Mixed Used Tower
Confidential 60,000 m² mixed commercial & residential tower block.


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy !!! damn it man ! those are among the most beautiful towers i've ever seen ! ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppplllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzz Dubai Build them Pllz :runaway: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy said:


> One by colliers
> 
> Mixed Used Tower
> Confidential 60,000 m² mixed commercial & residential tower block.


Btw i guess this building is already built in Dubai and called al Shoala (الشعله) and it was developed by al Nabodah... anyway it's close to City Center and Gift land discount shop is located there


----------



## Krazy

yea the last one did look familiar. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i don't remember such a massive building in dubai
it surely would have got my attention


----------



## dubaiflo

>


that one is great...
reminds me of horizon tower...


----------



## Krazy

yea but look at the base... looks like its wearing a lil girl's dress


----------



## ahmedr

you guys should check this website out: www.tvsa.com
Its a flash website so I couldnt get any pictures from it but it has amazing renders of four dubai projects, namely Dubai Sports City (DSC), Dubai Media City (DMC), Dubai Convention Center (supposedly going to be in DubaiLand and looks really cool!) and a highrise with a "Moorish design" planned for DMC. On the homepage just click Portfolio and then goto the International projects section to see all these projects.

Here's an article concerning the launch of the Moorish-themed tower in DMC and its name is Al Sufouh. Of course no render and virtually no information since its launch in October of last year and its a very good, naturally, since the design won an architectural competition.

Also in this article it talks about this guy who works at TVSA who "has contributed the original design concepts for the Megapolis of Dubai’s Business Bay, the extension of Dubai Creek back into the Persian Gulf, the new Global Village and the Seven Pearls of the Emirates among others." Check out Behr Champana at the very bottom of the article. Maybe we should contact these guys to get some more info from them as they seem to be involved in many of Dubai's high-profile projects such as Bbay, 7 pearls, extension of the creek to the sea, DMC, DSC, DubaiLand etc...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

believe it or not
i contacted this company for the al sufouh project and they replied immediately

but infortunately even the company didn't know anything about this project :weirdo:

they tried to gather info for me but no reply since more than a month!

they're actually the designers of business bay as they have told ne


----------



## Aloosh

Krazy said:


> One by colliers
> 
> Mixed Used Tower
> Confidential 60,000 m² mixed commercial & residential tower block.




if im not mistaken this building is being built in abu dhabi, on khalidia street, i saw it in the summer with the exact render on the sign...next to subway(if anyone is there to check)


----------



## Krazy

Aloosh I expect more Abu Dhabi updates n pictures from you! :rant:


----------



## ahmedr

D-L, one of the articles I posted said that TVSA were working on the plans of extending the creek *back to the sea* and on a project called *the seven pearls of the emirates*, those two are worth contacting the company for more information. Also how can they not know about a tower that they have on their website, they definitely have info now. Plus, the design on their website for DSC is very different from the ones we've seen and it would nice to know whats up with that. Im going to send them an email tomorrow inshallah about all this and im gonna be crossing my fingers for some interesting info.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

good luck then
they really didn't know about this project!


----------



## AltinD

There's a board for a tower, up on the corner of Internet City overlooking the SZR and AUD. It says ARENCO but the render is not there yet. Based on the shape it will definitelly be a tower. 

I can't access Arenco's website though: www.arencore.com


----------



## Dubai-Lover

doesn't work for me either
but the website was crap and there are no updates on towers under construction
just some crappy completed buildings are on their homepage


----------



## dubaiflo

one of those sports city towers was visible in that "dubai sports city" render i posted in its thread...so it might be built...!


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airawys increases flights to Asia*

May 5, 2005

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, will as of June 1 increase its frequency of flights to Asia. The airline will introduce daily flights to Bangkok, where the airline has been flying to four times each week since the launch of the route in April 2004, and will increase the number of flights to Colombo from three to five flights weekly.

Commenting on the news, Dr. Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Civil Aviation Department in Abu Dhabi and Chairman of Etihad Airways said, "This strategic move demonstrates our commitment to providing passengers with greater access for travel between the two hubs and it will help us build stronger ties between the UAE and Asia. We are very confident that the increased frequency of flights to Bangkok and Colombo will further motivate our guests to explore this vibrant region rich in tradition and cultural heritage." Asia is emerging as one of the key travel destinations with Bangkok as the major hub in the region. The airline plans to increase its routes to Asia significantly by the end of this year in anticipation of the new aircraft that will support ambitious expansion plans.

The expansion of Etihad flights to the Asian region comes at an important time as the airline gears up for the busy summer season. The Far East is fast becoming one of the word's most popular travel destinations, and Etihad Airways is pleased to provide more flights for visitors to the region.

Etihad Airways, although a new arrival, already flies to 16 destinations in the Middle East, Europe and Asia. The growing network now serves Amman, Bahrain, Bangkok, Beirut, Cairo, Colombo, Damascus, Dammam, Geneva, Karachi, London (Heathrow), London (Gatwick), Mumbai, Munich, New Delhi and Riyadh.

Etihad refers to passengers as 'guests' and has three 'guest zones' - Diamond, Pearl and Coral - rather than classes. These do not correspond directly to first, business and economy classes. Each zone provides a premium service, with quality and undivided attention emphasized.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Abu Dhabi to build 10 new hotels 

Staff Report 

Dubai: Abu Dhabi will build more than ten hotels by 2010 to cater for the growing inflow of tourists, a senior tourism official said. 
The emirate needs 7,000 more rooms to cope with the expected demand.

"Abu Dhabi is set to make a giant leap in tourism, resort and leisure," Abdullah Khalfan Al Rumaithi, managing director of the National Corporation for Tourism and Hotels (NCTH), said.

"We are planning to build more than ten hotels by 2010 to meet the growing inflow of three million holidaymakers by that time."

NCTH, a 40 per cent Abu Dhabi government-owned company, will launch within the next two weeks an expansion of the Abu Dhabi InterContinental Hotel, one of the emirate's key resorts.

"The Dh100 million project, expected to be completed by the end of 2006, will add 50 rooms, taking the total room capacity to 380," he said.

The project also involves the construction of seven meeting and conference rooms equipped with ultra-modern technology.

"The rooms, to be named after each of the seven emirates, will open in September," he added.

NCTH hotels achieved more than 90 per cent occupancy in the first four months of this year, making it the highest rate in 25 years.

He expected the occupancy rate in all the emirate's hotels to hit a record 75 per cent this year.

"Extensive roadshows by the authority in regional and International markets and the launch of Etihad Airways were behind The excellent performance of the sector,'' he said.

"Over the next five years, we will acquire 15 hotels in Abu Dhabi and we will be a key investor when the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority offers land to build hotels and resorts," he added.

According to Noel Masoud, general manager of the Abu Dhabi InterContinental Hotel, the emirate has evolved into a major tourist destination in recent years.

"Year after year, we witness a good turnout of European tourists, mainly from Germany, Switzerland and Britain," he said.

"Indications are that the number of tourists coming to Abu Dhabi has increased significantly since Etihad started linking more and more countries in Europe and Asia to the emirate. This is a positive trend," he said.


----------



## Michiel

New picture of the Al Mutawaa Tower from the site of Söhne & Partner. Is it close to Palm Jumeirah?










More about this tower in this post


----------



## Dubai-Lover

now you make me remember they wanted to keep me updated on their projects, but....

but the lcoation shown in the render will never be the exact location. it would be in the dubai pearl complex, should be a bit more to the left, if there are any plots!


----------



## juiced

Now THAT looks cool!


----------



## soennecken

Is it close to Palm Jumeirah?

The render conveniently omits the Royal Mirage Hotel but could it be located as suggested on the photo?











Great tower BTW


----------



## dubaiflo

there are free plots on the right of palm jumeirah/ dubai pearl.
on the left there is not much space from what i can remember...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

could actually be!

also check out the plot under construction some 200m away at al sufouh road direction marina
this is what i suppose to be the al ghaith tower, as there was only the dar consult sign on the board
i will post this aerial in the correspronding thread


----------



## griftre

im sorry if repost....

*TOWER AT BUSINESS BAY DUBAI, U.A.E.*
Client: Deyaar Development Co. 
Period: 2005 
Concept design for a mixed use development (residential/office)










*TOWER AT BUSINESS BAY DUBAI, U.A.E.*
Client Deyaar Development Co. 
Period 2005 
Concept design for a mixed use development (residential/office)










*TOWER D, CITY OF ARABIA / THE ARABIC DIAMOND, DUBAI, U.A.E.*
Client Arex 
Period 2005 
Concept design for a mixed used tower, g +45











*STARGATE EDUTAINMENT PARK, DUBAI, U.A.E.*
Client International Projects Development Company 
Period 2004 - 2006 
Master planning, architectural design, interior design, mep engineering, structural engineering, infrastucture engineering and project management










source:http://www.klingconsult.de/dubai/dubai.htm


----------



## malec

Um... They look OK I guess but not my favourites anyway. They seem to look a bit strange to me especially the 2nd one


----------



## Dubai-Lover

these look interesting
i suppose most of the towers in business bay will have a futuristic design


----------



## malec

I like the futuristic aspects of these towers but the tops just seem a bit iffy to me.


----------



## crazyeight

that 2nd proposal is a beauty!


----------



## dubaiflo

veeery futuristic, i like them!!
pretty good, i guess they would look amazing in business bay...


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

crazyeight said:


> that 2nd proposal is a beauty!


oh yea, very nice


----------



## ahmedr

I really hope the second and third towers get built, they're better than anything i've seen in Dubai excluding BD and AB, of course. The first one is extremely tacky and its blueprints must be burnt immediately or sold to sharjah or ajman! The second one reminds me of Coruscant, the guy who keeps repeating that Dubai looks like Coruscant will be happy to see this! 

This is my favourite thread across the whole ssc forums, I just love looking at these amazing proposals.


----------



## juiced

what the hell is Coruscant? Sounds like the name of a scorpion.


----------



## malec

It's the planet in starwars which is covered in a gigantic city with ultra'talls that are several miles high


----------



## jonovision

I really do like that second one too. And it does look like something from coruscant.


----------



## city of the future

if the egg part got moved to the base it would look nicer


----------



## city of the future

this one look slike an office tower or towers over 350m could get approved in DIFC or business bay


----------



## dubaiflo

would be a nice one in business bay. i like it.never seen it before.
looks a little bit like the unnamed twin single tower whatever it is in media city...
just taller and a little bit crazy


----------



## Dubai-Lover

it was posted here before, i think in this thread
khatib alami was the architect
just a design proposal for now
nothing serious!


----------



## city of the future

i'd build this as the new Dubai World Trade centre


----------



## ncon

anyone know about these projects??










Port Saeed Tower

The Port Saeed Tower rises in grandeur of ‘elegance and simplicity’ expressing ‘wealth and exclusivity’, which clearly distinguish it from the rest of the buildings in the vicinity. Located 1 km away from the city on Port Saeed Road rises a luxury office tower with a great panoramic view of the city from the northeast side and an astonishing vision of the Dubai Creek from the southwest side. The center of the tower is a courtyard deck, which is open to the sky revealing a relaxing atmosphere. 


Location: Dubai, UAE
Client: Juma Al Ghurair; Al Manal Group
Project Type: Office Tower
Design Service: Concept Design

Al Ghurair Lake Office Tower 










A sleek new addition to the rapidly growing business center of Dubai that captures attention in a glimpse. The tower is covered in a reflecting glass skin concealing the entire structure with natural illumination, consequently leaving the interior with a transparent atmosphere. The use of the fritted glass curtain wall in an “S-curve” sets the building's dynamic identity, and also serves as a shading device from Dubai's intense heat. Integrating a carefully thought-out form with modern materials reveals a high-end, tough-minded yet smooth flowing business building, which mirrors the city's strong corporate attitude. 


Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Al Ghurair Group 
Project Type: Office Tower 
Design Service: Concept Design

Nakheel Tower










Nakheel Tower stands within a complex development of Office/Residential Towers fronting Jumeirah Lake. With office spaces on the first fifteen floors and residential apartments on the upper levels, the multi-use development has two separate entrances to give its residential tenants privacy in their own space. The building utilizes perimeter balconies to allow exquisite high-level views of Jumeirah Lake and the streets below.


Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Juma Al Ghurair
Project Type: Office Tower 
Design Service: Concept Design


----------



## ncon

more dubai projects 

http://www.cadizinternational.com/pro_AlQusaisRes.html


----------



## ncon

Dubai Marina is it U/c??










Dubai Marina Project 


The Dubai Marina Ex is a waterfront lifestyle center, envisioned to be the hub of retail and entertainment for the Dubai Marina development, nearby beach hotels, the Dubai Internet/ Media City and the Emirates Hills Community. The Dubai Marina Ex draws a concept vision from the inspiring arrival of migratory birds gradually settling in Dubai. This brings color to the overall plan through exciting components and waterfront destinations such as the “Swan's Crest”, Flamingo Steps, Swan Landing, Seven “floating” restaurants, the “Swan's pond”, and retail wings named after various sea birds in Dubai. Along with a compelling architectural design, the project introduces a unique merchandising concept zoning each retail wing into lifestyle destinations (market, high fashion, active sports, etc.). More than a shopping destination, the Dubai Marina Ex is a LIFESTYLE EXPERIENCE.


Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: EMAAR 
Project Type: Mixed-Use Development
Hotel, Residential, Recreational
Services: Design Competition


----------



## ncon

some market in Dubai

i don't know is it u/c or cancelled anyone knows?










Al Bustan Market 


Experience convenient shopping with modern flair at the Al Bustan Market, found in the progressive port city of Dubai. The inspiration for the 14,500 sq.m. dry market was taken from Dubai's fishing industry, resulting in a dynamic interpretation of curved lines, representing an energetic silhouette of powerful waves, capped off by an iconic “fish on a line” design as its finishing feature. The sleek design of the bold steel structure of metal sheets, cables, spires and glass endows the special market with a vibrant feeling of lightness and transparency, exhibiting a showcase of fresh produce, seafood and colorful flowers appealing to the senses. Al Bustan Market proves to be an exciting alternative, one that is essential to the dynamic lifestyle of Dubai. 

Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Majid Al Ghurair 
Project Type: Commercial
Design Service: Concept Design


----------



## dubaiflo

nice. but the dubai marina will never look like that


----------



## Fluppet

I couldn't find the thread for this project, did we have one?: Khalifa Park

Does anyone know when it is going to open? A few months ago it said in the newspaper that it would open in two weeks, but it still isn't open.


----------



## Krazy

sorry i have no idea, and no we dont have a thread for it. No news in the media :dunno:


----------



## Krazy

*Khalifa reviews tunnel projects in Abu Dhabi * 

Abu Dhabi: President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan yesterday reviewed the designs for three tunnels to be built in Abu Dhabi. 
These projects will span 3,200 metres, starting from the Mina Street to Salaam Street and then to outside the city. Each tunnel will have three lanes each way.









Shaikh Khalifa studies designs for the Dh621 million construction of three tunnels in Abu Dhabi.

The Dh621 million projects will be completed in four years and are expected to ease traffic congestion in the emirate. The world's highest engineering standards will be applied in constructing the tunnels to keep pace with the rapid development of Abu Dhabi.

Shaikh Khalifa evinced keen interest in projects which mirror Abu Dhabi's image as one of the best cities in urban planning and development.

The President stressed the importance of cooperation among all bodies concerned for the success of national development projects.

The presentation was attended by Shaikh Mansour Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of Presidential Affairs, other officials and Abdullah Salim Al Kathairi, Director of Roads Section at Abu Dhabi Municipalities and Agriculture Department, who briefed the President.


----------



## AltinD

From DAR Consult website:

Dubai Crown @DM


----------



## AltinD

Yamamah Tower Dubai










I don't think this is already build.


----------



## AltinD

GENERAL ELECTRIC HQ @Dubai Internet City


----------



## AltinD

Real Estate Bank:










This building is already u/c (ground work at the moment), and is located in Rashidia, overlooking Festival City signal (the first after Garhood bridge), just the oposite new Toyota/Lexus showroom (u/c) that is part of Festival City.


----------



## malec

Nice! So many of these proposals looks really good. They're really creative, especially that egg one. I hope they end up getting built, maybe in business bay.


----------



## AltinD

edit


----------



## crazyeight

Almost all of the proposals are creative and spectacular, whereas a lot of the approved/under construction buildings are uncreative and dull imo


----------



## farnush

manazel is futuristic. .... .the torch , 23 marina , lake view , chelsea damas that golden towe r in szr ,


----------



## juiced

chelsea is, dont think the torch is though, its not a very good tower i think


----------



## Trances

Business Bay tower looks very intresting
sleek and very modern


----------



## dubaiflo

but i think we already saw a smaller version of that render...
looks good though,


----------



## Chad

Title: Tower of light 
Client: Jumeirah Enterprises 
Image Info: Client hired Swiss engineers to create a concept design for a 400 meter tall Tower of Light. 

http://www.cgarchitect.com/gallery/image_spotlight.asp?galleryID=27189#


----------



## malec

LOL... what a cheesy name :hahaha:

I just saw the island today and it looks exactly like one of the towers there except it's a lot thinner in the movie


----------



## dubaiflo

looks awesome imo.


----------



## juiced

Its a Tower of Crap, it better remain a proposal


----------



## Chad

Marina Hotel :


----------



## Chad

Residential Twins :











Um.....I remember this Tower, Number 1 Dubai Marina? ..


----------



## Chad

P Square Towers :




























Tower in Dubai Marina :




























Beachfront Property in Dubai



















Oryx Tower :










Hotel :


----------



## Chad

Beachfront Hotel


----------



## Trances

never even seen or heard of all of these


----------



## malec

Again, how the hell do you come across all this stuff:

BTW is that the 140F supertall in the background?


----------



## dubaiflo

this is never the supertall...









could be park lane tower.










THIS is the one which will be in the marina, next to the bridge at marina view towers.












horizon tower.











habtoor grand i guess.












this is the stuff we might see on palm jebel ali i guess.


----------



## dubaiflo

we could open a new thread for oryx tower maybe. might be released soon.

and we could compare the PS renders ,with the bright one we have from park lane tower...


----------



## Fluppet

Ah yes, WAM providing hard-hitting news as usual (hehe, sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## smussuw

They had a survey on their site.

I didnt know about their bad grammer as I read the arabic ones only.

We should tell me.

Shame on the emirates agency.


----------



## malec

No I meant the really thin one to the left of it.


----------



## dubaiflo

doubt that as well..


----------



## dubaiflo

weird looking tower... 
could be business bay.


----------



## city of the future

dude seriously where do u get these? du u work for a firm?


----------



## dubaiflo

i think he's just around in a lot of architects forums and website


----------



## Chad

it's from here : www.cgarchitect.com


----------



## dubaiflo

what abt that one...? do we know it? can't remember , it is in the marina.










and another one for media city by the same conpany that did the national bank of dubai tower on the creek.










old DMCC. we already know that one.










one for JLT


----------



## Aloosh

city of the future said:


> dude seriously where do u get these? du u work for a firm?



i was wondering tht too for the longest time


----------



## Chad

Dubai proposals are everywhere 

anyway, I found this *Dubai Land Masterplan :* really useful


----------



## Chad

Dubai-Lover said:


> Chad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might just a proposal, but new and cool
> 
> Dino Park, City of Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually all you can see here is reality
> city of arabia!!
Click to expand...

Yeh!!!, Here!!

*CITY OF ARABIA PROJECT TAKES SHAPE*










The core residential area of Dubailand, the City of Arabia, incorporating residences for a population of over 40,000; a giant shopping complex, the Mall of Arabia; and a hi-tech theme park, a dinosaur experience called the "Restless Planet” is about to begin the construction phase. "The earth-works are just about completed, and the site will be ready by the end of this month, and we are beginning to put in the roads and infrastructure,” said Ilyas Galadari, of the Ilyas & Mustafa Galadari Group, who are developing the site. "We are about to start excavating the canals and piling for the buildings will begin in April. Our first tower blocks will be started by the summer."

The first images have been released of the future City of Arabia, which lies on the right side of Emirates Road as you drive towards Dubai from Jebel Ali, just after the Global Village. The most striking aspects are the 34 ultra-modern tower-blocks - four of which will be 20 of 45-storeys and 10 of 30-storeys, plus three parking levels in each case. Low-rise apartments, the Wadi Residences, will line a flowing canal in an area called the Wadi Walk. On either side of the waterways, there will be shady boulevards, with cafes, restaurants, shops and places to relax.

The waterway, which will contain some islands, one of which will house a boutique resort hotel, will connect the residential districts to the Mall and the Restless Planet. "The two will be linked so that visitors will be able to stroll directly from one to the other. Both will feature striking architecture that will be seen for miles around", he said. "The water will flow into the Mall so that boats can be moored at the entrance. Over the cool cavernous entrance space will be a 400-room 5-star hotel, with wonderful views over the City of Arabia and the surrounding countryside", he added.

Ilyas & Mustafa Galadari have appointed Palmer and Turner of Hong Kong as overall project consultants. They have huge experience of urban development, having been established in Hong Kong since 1868, and having built most of the Shanghai waterfront. The first stage of the project is on target for completion in the spring of 2008, when the Wadi Residences along the canal, and the shops and cafes, will be open for occupation.


----------



## Fluppet

Hi Chad,
Nice renders, where did you get them?

The first building is just about finished. They don't appear to have built it in the place it is in the render, though.

They are only building the foundations on the second building, but the render on the notice at that site doesn't seem to match your render.

The third building was finished a few months ago.

The forth building I don't recognise. From the render it looks to me like it is located near the 'Rotana Mall'. There is a building under construction in that area that does seem to match the shape of your render. If it is the same building, it is not finished yet. They seem to have finished structural works and should be working on exterior/finishing soon.


----------



## AUHKnight

*Saadiyat Island*

Found the info below on emiratestenders.com...does anyone have a subscription to find out more?? :dunno: 

Name : Saadiyat Island Development Project More... 
Description : Development of the Saadiyat island, which calls for infrastructure works, including site preparation and earthworks, roads, bridges, water and electricity grids and possibly a light rail system linking the island with the mainland. 
Territory : Abu Dhabi 
Posted : June 11, 2005 
Status : Current Project


----------



## Chad

Might be just a proposal...60 Storey, looks cool though


----------



## malec

Yes looks very cool indeed 
Maybe it's for business bay


----------



## Dubai-Lover

such futuristic towers cannot be found in dubai, only a few exceptions
it should be a proposal for business bay, a project in which i have high expectations concerning design


----------



## Trances

looks great
where do you get all these chad ?


----------



## Chad

www.cgarchitect.com


----------



## dubaiflo

looks like a mix between le reve and marina scape towers...


----------



## Fluppet

Cool. I don't have any new information, but GulfConstruction did mention a huge Saadiyat Island project in its August edition. It didn't give any details.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Source 


This Article tells you in detail how Abu Dhabi intends on spending half a trillion derhams on projects in the next few years . i will translate tomorrow


----------



## dubaiflo

i am sure abu dhabi will announce impressive projects soon...
but i don't know ,.. for one thing i hope dubai will be at the top, with the largest and best projects, i don't know why, but it has started to build at so far unknown levels, announcing stunning projects and development, and it should remain the "king" in this topic. though i am looking forward on abu dhabis plans.
it will most probably be a little bit different kind of projects.


----------



## Aloosh

The thing with abu dhabi is that their very safe, and they burst into a major project, ex:the expansion to the corniche(big step for ad),autopolis,reem island..
but im sure as good as the projects may be it will be alot safer then dubai's projects that try to be the first in everything in the arab world and the biggest in everything... plus with dubai they trust to leave the government out of a lot of the projects, uknow companies have a stronger influence... abu dhabi is running its projects through the govt


----------



## Samovar

gfunk said:


> Terminal City even has a cemetery, which located at the center of the structure, is the furthest point away from any gates.


You understand us well. I always look for cemeteries in new projects.

I'm not sure I've grasped the objective of this conceptualization.


----------



## Trances

mate that a fuuny joke, you cant post this a project no one would even cosider it real for a second


----------



## dubaiflo

lol indeed.
post it in the bubble city thread


----------



## gfunk

A bit far fetched but a nice idea though.

i think its a way forward in architecture, not yet possible but vertical cities are what architects are hoping to achieve for denced cities that may ot have space or further land.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

absolutely insane
i mean, the idea itself is great, but not yet possible

location is not possible to, unless you want to build this thing in dubailand 

maybe in dubai in 2075 or so


----------



## malec

How about we post this in the world forums and see if people believe it


----------



## dubaiflo

after they believed bubble city.
i am sure some will take it serious.


----------



## Samovar

malec said:


> How about we post this in the world forums and see if people believe it


Posting projects that have no basis in the World forums is an offense and will get you suspended.


----------



## malec

I was about to post it straight away but thought of the "dubai vs the world" thread and remembered jokes and a sense of humour are not allowed there.


----------



## dubaiflo

right.
thank god we are save in the uae section


----------



## Trances

I dont thin that wise it will undermine the real projects here
but funny still


----------



## gfunk

*oops*


----------



## gfunk

Does anyone have any news of this? or is it just some proposal









Chamber of Trade and Commerce, Abu Dhabi, U. A. E.
Architects: ABB Architekten, Frankfurt


----------



## Samovar

This page has a bunch of towers in Sharjah. I couldn't find them in the UAE towers subforum.

http://www.mystylehome.com/towers.html

Alyaa Tower









Lotus Tower









Ahlam Tower









Al Rashidiya Tower


----------



## dubaiflo

think there are lot of sharjah towers we don't know of. some of them might be UC already.


----------



## Samovar

dubaiflo said:


> think there are lot of sharjah towers we don't know of. some of them might be UC already.


Yes, one of these shown here will be ready end of 2005.


----------



## dubaiflo

why did you post it in proposed projects then


----------



## Samovar

dubaiflo said:


> why did you post it in proposed projects then


Because it doesn't deserve a thread of its own.


----------



## Alle

It's approved. According to emporis. Looking forward to see it rise.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

problem is we don't know the design
not sure if it's approved
we heard about that long time ago, but nothing happened


----------



## dubaiflo

mhm maybe the tower above is a replacement for the unnamed hotel tower ... how was it called the 60F round one...
the render has the same style.

those sports city towers don't fit at SC at all ...


----------



## gfunk

ABU DHABI CORNICHE CENTRE














































MAINLAND WATER FRONT DEVELOPMENT, MUSSAFAH - ABU DHABI


----------



## gfunk

RESTORATION AND RENOVATION OF SHINDAGHA HISTORIC AREA, DUBAI 

Urban planning and development study of the historic Shindagha area of Dubai City. Urban design proposals submitted to Dubai Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing including a wide spectrum of intervention levels ranging from restoration, rehabilitation of older buildings, to new developments designed in traditional Architectural style, sympathetic to the local and regional Architectural and Environmental heritage and identity.


----------



## city of the future

not to be mean, i hope those SC buildings don`t get approved because they look like commies


----------



## Krazy

looks pretty tall.. just a proposal?


----------



## Fluppet

Great renders gfunk, where did you get them?


----------



## gfunk

Not that i would like them to be built...not for SC but then u never know.


----------



## gfunk

International competition -invitation
Joint Venture with Kling Consult – Effective 2005 

Location: Dubai Greek 
Client: Dubai International Real Estate Company DIRE 
Competition: Invitation to participate in International
competition for implementation 
Use: Multiuse complex, hotels, apartments, offices, etc. 
Area: 325,000 sqm
+ 110,000 sqm of underground car parks 









Dire, one of the largest real estate companies in Dubai, is the owner of the last development area in Dubai Greek, a prime location in the immediate vicinity of the legendary Greek Golf Club.

Kieferle & Partner, together with Kling Consult, accepted the invitation to take part in the competition and designed a utility concept and a complete layout of the site.

The core of the design is the "wave" next to the Greek with two 5* hotels, a musical hall and luxurious duplex apartments. An office complex, a sports and leisure dome and an apartment complex with 800 units will be erected on the land-side.


----------



## dubaiflo

i have never seen this before.
what the hell is dubai Greek   ? :lol:


----------



## Krazy

what's this?


----------



## dubaiflo

judging from the waterfront location it must be JLT.
but it looks too tall so it could be marina as well.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

krazy - this tower is from a german investment company
www.ac-invest.com

they also build dubai star at jumeirah lake towers

will be launched soon


----------



## dubaiflo

sometimes i wonder how you know all this stuff...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

simply because i save all tower/project links as favorties and have a well-sorted picture database


----------



## malec

Dubai-Lover said:


> well-sorted


Unlike my boom thread


----------



## dubaiflo

LOL

D-L i will follow your example if i finally buy a new laptop.
i will ask you for advices and databases then


----------



## AltinD

^ Buy it when you'll come to Dubai. It will be cheaper then in Germany. I might even give you advice where to buy and what. :tongue2:


----------



## dubaiflo

well but i need it in nov and i think i won't come before xmas or easter ... 

thanks anyway. still owe you a coke...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

another big one found on http://www.whitbybird.com
when reading the text it doesn't sound like this has just been designed for dun
would be great if built!

Al Rafi Towers
Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai, UAE










client — private client
architects — NBBJ (concept)
completion — 2009
value — £130m construction — concrete frame 

S E R V I C E S W E P R O V I D E D:
structural engineering


We're working with the concept architects on a major mixed use development incorporating three towers linked at the base by a four-storey podium. Four basement levels will also fill the entire site footprint, providing car parking for the scheme.
The tallest of the three towers, standing 335 m high, will contain offices. Concrete cores are set towards the rear of the floorplate to maximise lettable space. A curtain wall façade is planned, so we are presenting structural options that compensate for eccentric loading without becoming visually instrusive — floor plates are to be slim. We're also specifying and interpreting wind tunnel tests for our designs.
The other two towers will be reinforced concrete flat slab structures and will house a hotel and residential space.
The development is founded on a raft supported by piles. Our geotechnical experts are helping refine the foundation structure by considering the soil structure interaction of the pile and raft foundation. We have been able to reduce the load on the piles and hence produce the most efficient foundation design for this development resulting in considerable cost saving.


----------



## AltinD

GREAT one. Reminds me a little of Park Place. 

Hope it will be build.


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah that's amazing.
the front looks like parkplace, agree...btw these cannot be the same? 
well obviously this one is way taller.
btw maybe we can find out more with the name, al rafi is quite well known, this could really be built.


----------



## malec

A beauty


----------



## Stephan23

Height??


----------



## Fluppet

Construction news is pretty quiet during Ramadan, eh?


----------



## AltinD

DIMENSIONS' website updated: http://www.dimensions-ec.com/News/main.htm

Projects on design stage:

5 star Hotel:









Fortune Flowers (Haven't we heard about this?):









Dome Towers (Doesn't this looks like Marina Gardens?)









Residential Towers:


----------



## dubaiflo

shit... if this is fortune 101, OMG GOOD NIGHT :eek2: 

i would give everything... amazing!!


also the rest that really great stuff...

those res twins look very similar to petronas.


----------



## city of the future

they look like tower of Russias


----------



## malec

That fortune tower is definitely something. The good thing is that in no way does it copy anything else ever built before. It's completely original 

Would love to see a bigger render so see some of the details.

BTW it looks like this'll join the list of the "erotic skyscrpaer" that swiss re and torre agbar belong to


----------



## dubaiflo

agree..










i think the marina gardens is rather round shaped.


----------



## antar abuauad

*DUBAI HUB one and two*

 Project by GEORGE KATODRYTIS / STUDIONOVA: DUBAI HUB one:

Transformation is a crucial element of contemporary urban culture. To cope with the demands of society, cities are constantly in flux. They grow both vertically and horizontally, increasing in density and intensity. They require re-structuring and transformation on almost every level. Our proposal focuses on the manipulation of the urban fabric by inserting structures that trigger change, provoke and demand response.
The proposal is for a series of cultural hubs which will act as focal points and public foyers where cultural programs can be plugged-in: art galleries, museums, libraries, performance stages, poetry reading salons, music recital spaces, art auction facilities, etc. The main lobby of the buildings is to be as public and accessible as possible, like a typical Dubai shopping center, with escalators and ramps leading to the upper levels, and to special rooms for additional cultural events. All events and items will be consumable: The aim is to convert the culture of shopping into shopping for culture. The external skin structure and glazing is designed using algorithmic weaving scripts.












































Project by GEORGE KATODRYTIS / STUDIONOVA: DUBAI HUB two:
Interior views of the DUBAI HUB

Transformation is a crucial element of contemporary urban culture. To cope with the demands of society, cities are constantly in flux. They grow both vertically and horizontally, increasing in density and intensity. They require re-structuring and transformation on almost every level. Our proposal focuses on the manipulation of the urban fabric by inserting structures that trigger change, provoke and demand response.
The proposal is for a series of cultural hubs which will act as focal points and public foyers where cultural programs can be plugged-in: art galleries, museums, libraries, performance stages, poetry reading salons, music recital spaces, art auction facilities, etc. The main lobby of the buildings is to be as public and accessible as possible, like a typical Dubai shopping center, with escalators and ramps leading to the upper levels, and to special rooms for additional cultural events. All events and items will be consumable: The aim is to convert the culture of shopping into shopping for culture. The external skin structure and glazing is designed using algorithmic weaving scripts.


----------



## AltinD

If you have noticed on my post, one picture is not showing. I can't access the Dimension website now, but that tower is a BEUTYFULL!!! :bash:


----------



## malec

^^ Is it this?


----------



## AltinD

YES. 

Alone looks somehow weird (maybe becouse of the base), but imagine that within a skyline, sticking up the rest of the towers around.


----------



## malec

But this one's only about 30 floors high.


----------



## dubaiflo

could be 200m imo.
anyway the base is too fat


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Those "Moscow looking" residential towers are splendid!


----------



## Krazy

those dimension towers look awesome.. hope some of them make it into Business Bay


----------



## Stephan23

Right! They are looking very huge too.

Good design. Hope in near future it will happen something with new towers. It's boring since a month!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

go to www.dimensions-ec.com
they have added a few more


----------



## Stephan23

Wow. Thank You D-L


----------



## dubaiflo

is this new?

palm jebel ali?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

hello mr flo, wake up
fortune serene at impz!


----------



## Krazy

lol


----------



## dubaiflo

ah idiot i am more awake than you have ever been  

http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/pro-main.htm
there are two of them one is 15F and another 18.
this has palm jebel ali given as location and is also beachfront as you can see in the render... don't blame me before you had a closer look


----------



## Krazy

Time for part 2


----------



## Krazy

*DUBAI GOSSIP IV*

Post UAE proposals here.... following are the proposals posted by everyone in the previous thread

Abu Dhabi










Centre for Applied Research and Training (CERT), Abu Dhabi

A concept for a City of Science and Technology in Abu Dhabi.

Ahmed Janahi Architecture (www.aajarchi.com) was successful with a linear concept incorporating a monorail system that links the six institute elements with a landmark tower providing centralised amenities and facilities for the whole development, as well as housing CERT administration, strategic partnerships and business incubators.

The proposed features include:

An auditorium and restaurants reinforce the function of the tower as the hub of the development
Provision for residence allowed for visiting faculty members and experts 



















The Rock

















Unknown project towers

























































Unknown complex









Unknown project tower



















Sharjah

Sharjah Beach Towers












Fujairah




















Dubai

Al Rafi Towers



























Dubai Creekside Tower









Port Saeed Tower









Dubai Bank Building









Dubai Airport Tower









Khatib & Alami Tower









Rainforest Tower









District Three Tower









Unnamed Sheikh Zayed Road Tower









Jebel Ali Lighthouse Marina









Dubai Sun Tower









Al Mutawaa Tower 

















Marina Place

















Yehia El Solimany Tower









Office Tower by NORR

























Towers in Dubai Marina

























Al Rostamani Tower

























A mixed-use development on sheikh zayed road

















































Proposals by Boogertman Krige

















Unnamed tower









Mixed use tower at Business Bay









Mixed use tower at Business Bay









City of Arabia Tower









Al Ghurair Lake Office Tower 









Nakheel Tower









Dubai Crown









Yamamah Tower









Unnamed Tower









Tower of light 









Marina Hotel









Residential Twins









P Square Towers

























Tower in Dubai Marina

























Beachfront Property in Dubai

















Oryx Tower









Hotel









Beachfront Hotel









Unnamed JLT 









Unnamed Twin Towers









60 storey tower









Proposed Office Tower on Dubai Creek









Proposed Tower from ACG (Architectural Consulting Group): 


















Unnamed Tower









Unknown Tower










Dimensions Towers

5 star Hotel:









Fortune Flowers









Dome Towers









Residential Towers:


----------



## city of the future

why not put the proposals on emporis?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

why destroy emporis with stupid proposals which were never close to being approved
architects just design towers which take part in competitions

we don't know the names for 99%of the towers and they split the database in thousand pieces

anybody, please don't add proposals to emporis


----------



## antar abuauad

hey where is that craxy thing I publish or is it too crazy even for dubai


----------



## Stephan23

That's right Dubai-Lover. 

I hate this too. Also the never built. :-(


----------



## dubaiflo

this one is no longer proposal it must be DCCI tower 2!


----------



## dubaiflo

btw to continue the discussion before:













Dubai-Lover said:


> hello mr flo, wake up
> fortune serene at impz


 

ah idiots i am more awake than you have ever been  

http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/pro-main.htm
there are two of them one is 15F and another 18.
this has palm jebel ali given as location and is also beachfront as you can see in the render... don't blame me before you had a closer look 
__________________


----------



## gilad500

Some designs!!! absulotely stunning!!!!


----------



## Krazy

*Seven realty companies to debut in Abu Dhabi*

Abu Dhabi: Seven new property companies will be launched during the next six months with total capital exceeding Dh8 billion, according to the Al Khaleej Arabic daily newspaper.

Some of the companies are already established and are planning to announce their first projects, and the rest are working to complete their licensing procedures, a source was quoted as saying.

The seven companies will be launched as private shareholding companies with total capital exceeding Dh8 billion.

They will try to complete the procedures and conditions in order to convert to public shareholding companies within a maximum of two years.

"The property companies are Al Fujairah real estate company, Ajman, Eskan, Eshraq, Esnad, Al Tomooh Investment and Al Ain Property Company.

"The capital of each will be not less than Dh1 billion," said the source.

Most of these companies allow foreigners to participate in the establishment by letting them hold 49 per cent stakes.

Some established companies attract a large number of Saudi investors, as a result of the local stock market boom in the first half of this year and the issuing of laws that allow foreigners to own and buy land in Abu Dhabi.

Most of the companies will be launched in Abu Dhabi and will operate in the field of property investment, construction, marketing, tourism development and residential projects.


----------



## Krazy

we can hope for new projects to be launched soon for Abu Dhabi


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> this one is no longer proposal it must be DCCI tower 2!



I thought DCCI Tower 2 was just going to be a larger version of DCCI Tower 1?

And something was recently approved for DCCI Tower 2... Any renders/info anyone?


----------



## AltinD

^ That IS the DCCI Tower 2.


----------



## Krazy

_*Exhibition will put spotlight on Abu Dhabi property market*_

Abu Dhabi : Arabian Properties 2006, a new exhibition and conference to be held next year in Abu Dhabi, will focus on the capital's growing property market, organisers said.

The exhibition will be held from April 2 to 5 and is being organised by the Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Company (Adnec). The show will run parallel to Construct Abu Dhabi 2006.

"Abu Dhabi is the next big property market in the region and is attracting global attention. The market here is seeing billions of dollars of investment in projects aimed at fulfiling the housing and lifestyle needs of a rapidly increasing, economically well-off population," said Mike Bridge, regional sales director at DSL Exhibitions.

"Besides, the projection of Abu Dhabi as a major business and tourism hub in the coming years will act as a massive boost to the growth of the property development sector. We look forward to working with Adnec in presenting the benefits that Arabian Properties 2006 offers to our exhibitors."

"The Arab region is leading the way with property development projects that surpass the world's best with their size, scope and investment. With governments aggressively diversifying their economies, massive investments are being channelled into diverse sectors including real-estate. This is therefore an opportune time to introduce the exhibition to the market," an official statement from Adnec said.


----------



## Shad

2 new buildings to be built on electra street....opposite of the new ADCB HQ building...i might get sum pics for these 2 buildings once the construction starts


----------



## AUHKnight

*Mina Zayed Port area redevelopment*

Anyone know anything about this project??

Name : Mina Zayed Port Redevelopment Project
Description : Implementation of Mina Zayed port redevelopment on the existing area, including construction of hotels, residential districts, and commercial and retail areas. 
Territory : Abu Dhabi 
Posted : October 24, 2005 
Status : New Tender


----------



## Krazy

i wonder on what scale this project will be implemented... where did you find this AUHKnight?


----------



## AUHKnight

*Mina Zayed Port area redevelopment*

It was listed on emiratestenders.com

I don't have a full membership ($500) so can't tell you any more. Sounds like another mega project though!


----------



## Krazy

Project: Gate Center
Location: Ajman

Video: http://www.stoelzle-sahihi.de/new2/videos/gatecenterajman.wmv


----------



## Krazy

Project: Fountain of Life
Type: Desert Resort
Location: Abu Dhabi



















The Desert Resort: „Fountain of Life“

Within a valley between sandhills lies the oasis, the Fountain of Life. Like the spiral of a snail the different areas are placed around the center of the resort, the source. Like a drop falling into calm water, there are sheltering circles around the centre, composing a oneness. The circle as a symbol of a safe unity in the midth of the stingy wilderness of the desert.

Public, semi-public and private areas, providing the visitors with calmness, are separated from the spaces with voicy activities at the outer areas, within the desert. Winding pathways are following the shapes of the dunes along a green and naturally winding creek, passing the beautiful variety of nature and wildlife, connecting the outer annex with the main resort. A meeting point for all activities leading into the desert forms the end of the winding creek and respects the silence of the main oasis. 

The resort is expandable and offers not only the main facilities, the chalets and the honeymooners but also a spa, a cure center, a traditional village, a traditional restaurant and large green areas to experience nature and wildlife and a large variety of leisure activities.


----------



## AUHKnight

*Mangrove Residential Complex Project*

Another one listed on emirates tenders...not sure where this will be located??

Name : Mangrove Residential Complex Project 
Description : Development of Mangrove mixed-use residential scheme comprising villas and a central hotel area, including dredging and related marine works. 
Territory : Abu Dhabi 
Posted : October 27, 2005 
Status : New Tender


----------



## malec

Maybe we should open threads for these three:

Al Rafi Towers:
http://www.whitbybird.com/projects/project.asp?id=444









Bonnington Tower:
http://www.whitbybird.com/projects/project.asp?id=325









Sharjah Tower:
http://www.whitbybird.com/projects/project.asp?id=443









----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bright Start Tower Spire
http://www.whitbybird.com/projects/project.asp?id=445


----------



## Alle

malec said:


> Maybe we should open threads for these three:
> 
> Khatib & Alami Tower


____________________

I think they shouldn't have the egg shaped structure in between, but something that melts in with the shape of the towers.


----------



## malec

What egg-shaped structure?


----------



## Alle

Wrong quote. It's taken care of now...


----------



## dubaiflo

let's wait with al rafi until we got a press release, bonnington already has its thread hasn't it ?
i remember i have already seen this sharjah tower..
and what the hell do you want with the bright start spire


----------



## Stephan23

I love this two towers.

But I look to emporis too!!

What's with these towers?

Beach Towers: floors 45, height 235 m, ending 2008
Marina Tower: floors 51, height 205 m, ending 2007
Al Burj: floors 200, ending 2010 (waiting for the waterfrontk, OK)
Proposed Dubai Towers: floors 65, ending 2008
Lattic Tower: floors 60, ending 2008
Al Badi Tower: floors 60, ending 2008
Proposed SZR Tower: floors 56, ending 2007
Al Kazim Towers: floors 45, ending 2007

Main: Proposed Dubai Towers, Al Badi Tower and Proposed SZR Tower!

They are there for so long time.


----------



## Fluppet

Aldar Properties, a premier real estate development, management and investment company headquartered in Abu Dhabi, has awarded a dredging and related marine works contract to Boskalis Westminster Middle East, as the first stage in the development of a waterfront resort and residential complex on the western edge of Abu Dhabi Island.

The dredging works, designed by Cansult Limited, have already started and will be completed in the second quarter of 2006. Full details of this latest development by Aldar will be announced at a major launch event later this year, says Aldar chairman Ahmed Al Sayegh.
“We are currently in discussions with a number of hotel and resort operators and it would be premature to release any details of this development until those discussions are concluded,” he says.
“However, when we do announce the development you can be sure that it will be truly breathtaking and one which will be the first of its kind in the region.” he says.
Aldar’s CEO Christopher Sims allayed any environmental concerns over the project. “We are working in full compliance with the directives of the Environmental Agency Abu Dhabi (EAD) for this development, to ensure that all our marine works will preserve the natural habitat while allowing residents an opportunity to appreciate the beauty and serenity of the environment. Boskalis Westminster clearly demonstrated their commitment to adhere to these important directives and this was a pivotal point in awarding the tender to them,” he says. - GulfConstruction Worldwide Nov 2005

"you can be sure that it will be truly breathtaking and one which will be the first of its kind in the region" - Is it possible to have anything involving hotels and artificial islands that is "the first of its kind in the region"?


----------



## dubaiflo

they are just proposed so they could end as neverbuilt, however they were not even announced actually...
beach towers for example were replaced by al fattan twins.


----------



## Stephan23

If they were replaced, we should delete it!


----------



## dubaiflo

no why? they were proposed some time ago, they can remain there.
that's why there is a 'proposed' status.


----------



## malec

I think this might have been an old design for infinity tower, it's 93 floors high here 
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=154










The strange thing though is this page dates from 18/10/05 so it's really new. Maybe a 2nd tower?


----------



## dubaiflo

somehow it reminds me of that colourful dimensions/fortune? tower..


----------



## smussuw

is this for real :shocked:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

so slender and look at the strange facade
why not building it
i like it


----------



## malec

I don't know whether to like it or not, such a strange design.


----------



## farnush

THIS MUST THE DEVIL 666m


----------



## farnush

THIS MUST BE THE DEVIL 666m building


----------



## Fluppet

Two things:
1. A reminder that the above post is about the development of an island to the West of Abu Dhabi island - the other side to Shams, and it is going to be developed by Aldar (not Sorouh, developer of Shams)
2. I have heard that the residents of the Emirates Towers building (or 'ET building' as it is commonly known - the brown building next to where Khalidiya Mall is going to be) have been asked to leave within a year, and the site is going to be turned into a hotel. I don't know whether they are going to knock the current building, and build a new structure for the hotel, or just redevelop the current building.


----------



## malec

It's only 93F though


----------



## Stephan23

What a tower. Hope new ones comming soon!


----------



## Dubai-King

I'm curious about the ET building as well.

They will probably knock it down for the Khalidiya Mall hotel.


----------



## Face81

I know tis a little off topic, but has anyone realised that we are going to have 2 Eiffel Towers and 2 sets of pyramids???? LOL

One of the Eiffel towers is at Dubai Falcon City, which will be a tower block, 50 metres taller than the real thing and the second will be at the Jewel, which will be an EXACT replica of the original.

As for the pyramids, both sets will be the exact size of the real thing and they will be located at Falcon City of Wonders and the Jewel and both sets will serve as hotels and apartment blocks. 

Now how weird is that!


----------



## smussuw

^ ur outdated, jewel was already proved to be fake and the invester was thrown to the jail.


----------



## Face81

smussuw said:


> ^ ur outdated, jewel was already proved to be fake and the invester was thrown to the jail.



nope....... it was shown on the television here in the UK during that Dubai Dreams show.... they spoke to the chief architect, he showed off the plansa nd they even showed the coroprate video.....


----------



## Halawala

Since your going to have 2, can u send one over to Doha??


----------



## AltinD

The Dubai Dreams show on BBC was recorded in Dubai in SPRING,earlier this year.


----------



## smussuw

Face81 said:


> nope....... it was shown on the television here in the UK during that Dubai Dreams show.... they spoke to the chief architect, he showed off the plansa nd they even showed the coroprate video.....


but he is already been thrown to jail because it was fake


----------



## dubaiflo

correct.

face you should visit this forum more often we have the best and most recent news


----------



## malec

I hope falcon city turns out to be fake also.


----------



## AltinD

Krazy: the above tower was the first design proposed for *Golden Sand Tower* in SZR, but then it was changed and replaced with the blue glass box that is currently u/c


----------



## AltinD

My post has apeared before that from smussuw. Strange becouse I posted after him and we both post from Dubai so there is no time zone difference.

...

Oh I found why ... I'm not posting from Dubai, I'm posting from the Free Zone, where different rules apply :lol:


----------



## malec

Guys, that crazy black tower I posted seems to be a serious proposal and not just some concept design. First of all, I don't think it's a failed infinity tower design like I thought because this is only from 2 weeks ago. Also it's status is the same as london bridge tower and freedom tower and we know those 2 will be built so maybe, just maybe it'll be built

SA Boy might be able to tell us something.


----------



## dubaiflo

please don't put this black thing in the marina..


----------



## Dubai-Lover

malec said:


> Guys, that crazy black tower I posted seems to be a serious proposal and not just some concept design. First of all, I don't think it's a failed infinity tower design like I thought because this is only from 2 weeks ago. Also it's status is the same as london bridge tower and freedom tower and we know those 2 will be built so maybe, just maybe it'll be built
> 
> SA Boy might be able to tell us something.


and you have this info from where?
i guess from the source where you found this rendering?


----------



## malec

Yes from the website. I'm not saying it's approved or anything. I'm just saying it's a more serious proposal rather than just a concept design.


----------



## Stephan23

The last very great proposal. Any new renders???!!!

I want :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Chad




----------



## malec

Has been a while 

Those buildings are all fine except for that business bay one.
I know face81 will hate it!!


----------



## malec

Palm Island Mosque and Cultural Center proposal


----------



## dubaiflo

amazing render :sleepy: lol.

ah nice residences canadian style business bay tower there :cheers:


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> Has been a while
> 
> Those buildings are all fine except for that business bay one.
> I know face81 will hate it!!


R u making fun of me, Malec? lol

Which BB one are you talking about?


----------



## malec

^^ The last one. The twin tower with a common podium one


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> ^^ The last one. The twin tower with a common podium one


hmmmmmmmm........... well lets just say that it will never make it to my list of fave Dubai buildings.  

You have never really passed judgement on all these common podium structures that are sringin up faster than one can say Jack Robinson. What do you think of them? I am curious now! :cheers:


----------



## Face81

whatever happened to this one?


----------



## dubaiflo

obviously never built proposal :sleepy:


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> obviously never built proposal :sleepy:


its not obvious....... it could be that mysterious Al Rafi/Rufi complex SABoy was talking about before?


----------



## malec

^^ Nope, that's this one:


----------



## dubaiflo

.. which looks 20 times better


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> .. which looks 20 times better


fine. i agree. 

So what happening with this one. Any new info on it?


----------



## dubaiflo

site should be next to the fairmont, and there is indeed a plot boarded, unknown tower.


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> site should be next to the fairmont, and there is indeed a plot boarded, unknown tower.


any more details? height, start/end dates, etc?


----------



## dubaiflo

tallest is 85F over 300m. 

site next to capital towers. all we know.


----------



## malec

Well, we don't know if this is what'll be built there.

Hope it is this that'll be built though since they look great.

Also heights are 340m/300m/280m I think. :cheers:


----------



## Face81

good, good, good! 

Lets hope that it is this thats going up next to Capital Towers.  :cheers:


----------



## malec

http://www.whitbybird.com/practice/teams/dubai.asp


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i sed it before and i'll say it again...thats HOT! lol! :colgate:

R


----------



## Chad

oh, it has been posted before?

Sorry...


----------



## malec

Those pics haven't been posted before Chad but those two towers were known about already


----------



## Chad

*ZR Tower II Residential *

Facility: Mixed - Residential, Offices and Retail

Size: Total built-up area of 194,483sqm

Features: 390m high. Total of 77 storeys: 72 residential floors with a total of 1000 apartments (240 studios, 400 one-bedroom, 200 two-bedroom, 88 three-bedroom and 72 four-bedroom apartments)

Status: Competition entry

Atkins prepared a conceptual design for this project which was planned for a prominent position adjacent to the Sheikh Zayed Road within the exclusive business district opposite the Dubai World Trade Centre. 

The distinctive design concept employs an architectural language that espouses the continuous dialogue between modernism and local cultural traditions. A smooth dynamically shaped volume of glass and metal is embraced by a three-layered skin in the form of perforated walls, creating a delicate embroidery of solid and void. This external skin finds its roots in the traditional mashrabiyah, which was used throughout the regional architecture as an environmental and aesthetic solution to façade treatments. The sharp glazed volume cut its way through the three-layered skin, culminating at an impressive apex at 390m. 

The tower comprises 240 studio apartments on the first 20 residential floors and 400 one-bedroom serviced apartments in the second 20-storey layer. The remaining 360 two-, three- and four-bedroom apartments are distributed on the third 37-storey layer with a number of exclusive penthouse apartments located at the very top of the pointed glazed volume.

A 16-storey car park building behind the tower provides parking space for 1,280 cars. Health club facilities, gymnasium and swimming pool are located above the car park structure and are accessible from the tower through a sky bridge.


----------



## malec

This was posted before, a good while ago I think.


----------



## dubaiflo

but it shows a location, and this should be next to liberty tower?

there is a unknown tower UC AFAIK?


----------



## AltinD

^^ The location shown in the picture is not exactly next to Capital Towers, rather halfway between them and Fairmont Hotel, which btw it has been boarded in the last 10 days and today was a piece of machinery on site.

However even the article states that it is a competition entry, and so says the ATKINS website, so nothing aproved.


----------



## malec

That weird alien-structure type tower for the marina has resurfaced once again. The architects have a working website. Go to either projects or press. Every single press release is about this tower. Now they have a gold version aswell. Seems they can't decide on the colour 

http://www.dosarchitects.com/the_site.html


----------



## dubaiflo

there are not many plots left where it could be built.


----------



## malec

I'm wondering. What does everyone think of that tower? It seems maybe a bit too much on the weird side for my tastes


----------



## dubaiflo

the tower looks totally overdone and weird in the render.
but i am convinced this is one of the towers were (at least the white or black version) will look pretty amazing when done.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

FROM THEIR WEBSITE:
*This project is the result of an international design competition which DOSarchitects won in 2005.* tower, which stands at 373 meters above sea level, is made up of 93 floors which provide a total of 632 flats. From the onset we have aimed to create an aesthetic appearance and functionality which are the product of a direct relationship with the surrounding natural environment. Solar panels will provide up to 25% of the total energy consumed within the tower. Its mass and thickness give inertia to the building, as well as thermal resistance to temperature fluctuations in Dubai. Other passive strategies have been adopted to minimise the use of air conditioning and other active devices with great advantages for the occupants’ health, as well as reduced running costs and overall impact of the tower on the environment. 
Its geometry makes the building almost self-shading to all the glazed elements,whilst still allowing openings to enjoy the external panoramic view. The building’s skin has been inspired by the sand of the dunes.










IMO:
the blue one would be fit in dubai marina well but the gold one is very dubai and the last dark brown-gold one i dunno it looks good but I prefer the gold one...v.dubai and v.ott. there are still those 3 plots in front of the torch and MH...lol. even if it occupies 2...lol! or wouldnt it be nice to have a super tall at the other end of the marina...but the powerplants are there uke: 

R


----------



## malec

In one of those press releases it shows a silvery version too. It would be best in the centre of the marina. I really like the base of this thing but the top looks pretty awkward


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

malec said:


> In one of those press releases it shows a silvery version too. It would be best in the centre of the marina. I really like the base of this thing but the top looks pretty awkward


well I think I saw the silvery one...could u put that version here so we can compare...also in the centre of the marina? ABSOLUTLEY! i know this is wishful thinking but i hope its the hotel and residence of the marina mall...  ur rite the base rocks...the top..well it ist too bad overall the design makes up for the top...

R


----------



## malec

It's only a tiny little pic but it shows the colour:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i think thats the pic of the base of the blue one cuz if you look at the blue one you can see that its silvery at the base and becomes blue as you go up the tower...but Thanx!!!!

R


----------



## malec

I don't think the blue one is silvery at the base. Here's the render in bigger size. It's not even blue


----------



## Dubai-Lover

all we can hope is that this one is not just a winner of a design competition

the design is so weird and in real life would definitely look more than jaw-dropping

it must be built!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

lol! fine, fine...there are 4 colour options for the tower...lol! hahahaha...I still prefer the gold one but if any of the others are built I will still be v.happy!!!!!:colgate:

R


----------



## malec

I'm wondering, do you think we should pester the architects a bit? Just to ask them whether this is a real project or just some concept design. In this article giving out about the use of boston skyscrapers in the background I posted some comments (clearly they're the comments 3 and 4 )
http://gutter.curbed.com/archives/2006/02/09/gutterland_police_blotter_dubai_robs_bostons_best.php

The architect found this and replied here so I'm sure they'd give out some info on request


----------



## Krazy

BANK OF KUWAIT, DUBAI
(HOK INTERNATIONAL) 










The Hilson Moran Partnership Vertical Transportation Group were appointed to advise architect HOK on the passenger lift systems for this new headquarters building for the Central Bank of Kuwait. 


This 40 storey building includes, office, banking hall, lecture and ballroom facilities each requiring separate vertical transportation solutions. The architectural form of the required that the minimum amount of lifts were taken to the top of the building whist maintaining high levels of performance. 

A multi story car park providing 1160 car parking spaces adjacent to the main building also provides links to the main lobby / arrival area. 

Goods, fire fighting, governors, car park and panoramic lecture theatre lifts along with escalators make up the full vertical transportation solution.


----------



## Stephan23

Looks great!!


----------



## DUBAI

*DUBAI GOSSIP II*

Talk of the town... part 2

Part 1 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271145


----------



## dubaiflo

wanna be mod :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Naz UK

:laugh: You think so?


----------



## smussuw

u got my vote DUBAI


----------



## DUBAI

Cheers!

on the road to success


----------



## Biakko

^^ and now a "completed thread" just like you promised...


----------



## AltinD

The plot u/c in SZR next to Al Meraikhi tower has also a board with Eng. Adnan Safarini on it. 

Also a similar board (different consultant/contractor) is also on the site of the new tower next to FALCON.


----------



## malec

They'd better put up renders of all these soon :bash:


----------



## malec

Awwww. My thread was closed :bash:
Better post the latest images of al burj here then 



















(continuation from now locked thread)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7847903#post7847903

I remember the burj dubai 2. Did he create renders for it though? My thread got closed straight away and I spent 40 minutes making those :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo

oh i feel so sorry for you ... :hahaha:


----------



## malec

And why are you saying that sarcasticly? Did you actually believe it or something? :runaway:

:jk: 


I was hoping it wouldn't be locked so soon though since something like this is not impossible, especially from Nakheel


----------



## Naz UK

*New landscape projects for 2006 to be launched Sunday*

New landscape projects for 2006 to be launched Sunday

Dubai Municipality will launch Sunday multi-million dirhams worth landscape projects it plans to carry out in 2006, a senior official said.

Mohammed Hassan Al Ali, Head of Projects Design Section at the General Projects Department of the municipality, said the projects would be presented in a meeting of contractors, consultants and representatives of several departments at the municipality to be held at the Zabeel Park restaurant from 9.30 a.m. 

"This meeting comes as part of our mission to establish a high level communication channel with stakeholders. We seek to emphasise on the knowledge transmission process through introducing the Landscape Unit's mission and strategy in serving the community," said Al Ali. 

He noted that the introducing the Unit's approach in landscape design, which is based on integration in the distribution of recreational facilities to serve all members of the community. There are certain standards for setting up public parks in line with short and long term requirements and based on budget and planning priorities. 

Al Ali said the meeting would introduce new landscape projects including parks, playgrounds, and community facilities as well as landscape work in general projects, and will also discuss facilities offered to contractors by Dubai Municipality.


----------



## dubaiflo

landscape... parks, playgrounds, community facilities..

maybe we get more information on the al sufouh park as well :happy:

great news...


----------



## dubaiflo

$2.7bn complex on way 
Posted: Saturday, April 01, 2006



Abu Dhabi


Property firm Sorouh has opened for investment a Dh10 billion ($2.72 billion) complex featuring an 83-storey residential and commercial tower in Abu Dhabi, the company said.

A raft of construction projects have recently been launched in the UAE capital, which is seeking to capitalise on a regional construction boom that began four years ago in Dubai after it allowed foreign investment in real estate.

Investments in Abu Dhabi are intensifying as Dubai's property market slows, with a downturn expected to hit the Dubai's luxury real estate market.

In late March, Abu Dhabi-based Reem Investments announced an $8 billion scheme to build a 20 million sq ft (186 hectares) community on on Al Reem Island off the coast of the capital.

Sorouh's project, called '*The Gate*', centres on what the company said will be the highest tower in Abu Dhabi and the fifteenth tallest residential and commercial tower in the world. The complex forms the land entrace to Al Reem Island.

Munir Haidar, chief executive of Sorouh Real Estate, said he expects demand from major retailers as well as residents for the project, which the company expects to be completed in 2009, with construction on the tower scheduled to begin early this month.

The tower will be shaped like an ellipse to reduce wind resistance and will be divided into residential apartments on the top floors and commercial office space on the lower floors.

The company said the project is located in a zone in which expatriates are allowed to purchase property on a 99-year leasehold agreement. 

Nationals, expatriate residents, foreign individuals and corporations, will be able to purchase residential and commercial units, the company said.

--------------


thinking of it, maybe the GATE advertising was for Reem island's gate and not in Dubai?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

yes, but who said there is a "the gate" in dubai?


----------



## dubaiflo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=7826358&postcount=494


----------



## luv2bebrown

edit


----------



## zee

where will these gates be located again dubai flo?


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi set to relax Property Regulations * 

2-Apr-2006 

Abu Dhabi is all set to liberalise its real estate laws. At present, foreigners can own only leasehold property, not freehold in Abu Dhabi.

"As per the law, foreigners can own property on 99-year lease. There is no change in that law now. But if we plan to change the law, we will announce that," General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and Deputy Supreme Commander of UAE Armed Forces, said at a property launch."Abu Dhabi as well as the UAE will see vast changes in the next 25 years due to the huge amount of projects and the growth of the country. Abu Dhabi particularly will see a complete change," he said when asked about his vision for the capital

The emirate is experiencing a huge surge in the property sector and the value of new construction projects to be handed over to contractors is expected to register an increase of 173 percent; from Dh8.6 billion in 2005 to Dh23.12 billion in 2006. The trend is expected to continue with Dh24.59 billion worth of developments in 2007. "The total value of all construction projects announced to date in the UAE is Dh624 billion," said Ahmad Humaid Al Mazrouie, Managing Director of Adnec. In 2005, the UAE dominated the Gulf construction sector with Dh130.6 billion worth of projects under construction accounting for 63.7 per cent of the total value of projects under construction in the GCC states.


----------



## Krazy

Do we know about this one? Looks like it's in Dubai Marina

*Al Bateen Hotel*










*Client : * Al Ain International Group

*Project OverView : * 
Construction Cost: 125 Million U.S. $
Built-up Area: 70,000 m²
Design Completion Date: 2004
Construction Completion Date: 2006
Location: Dubai - United Arab Emirates
*
Engineering Services:*
Design & Construction Supervision.
*
Project Description:*
Situated in one of Dubai’s primary beachfront sites (the Jumeirah Beach Development) the project is planned to be a luxurious five-star hotel with an ultra-modern architectural design. The structure is composed of a V-shaped tower that is based on a large triple-level podium comprising the hotel’s central atrium, a main entrance, lounges, theme restaurants, and recreational & business amenities among other facilities. The V-shaped tower plan provides all guestrooms with spectacular views of beach. The guestrooms’ full exterior window walls and large balconies help dramatize beach views. Composed of 26 stories, the hotel encompasses 398 guestrooms and suites and 20 luxurious apartments with separate exclusive private entrances and lobbies. In more detail, the units are diversified between 273 standard rooms, 7 clubrooms, 48 standard suites, 4 club suites, 4 royal and executive suites and 2 ambassador suites. All hotel guestrooms and apartments are facing the beach, giving all its residents an unobstructed spectacular view of the beach. The most interesting and eye catching feature of the hotel is its 18-high central atrium with a tropical landscape garden that includes waterfalls, pools and fountains. The atrium allows for natural daylight from its skylight above, thus creating a feeling of openness, added by the clear, unhindered sea-view.


----------



## dubaiflo

al bateen hotel.. i think i heard of this. not sure though.

might be somewhere in JBR area. probably on the empty plot near Jebel Ali end.


----------



## Krazy

^^ says construction shud be completed this year... shudnt this be visible to us then?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

maybe its on one of these plots...










R


----------



## AltinD

The unknown tower next to Al Meraikhi Tower, with Eng. Adnan Sefarini as consultant/architect, seams to be *G + M + 56 + 2R = 60F*, so propably another 200 meter + tower.


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi sees Dh100b investment in 10 years * 

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi's real estate sector is expected to receive investments of over Dh100 billion in the next 10 years.

With current residential occupancy levels reaching 90 per cent and hotel occupancy at 80 per cent, the residential and tourism sectors will get the major share of the outlay, according to an industry expert. 

According to organisers of Arabian Properties Forum, the value of all construction projects announced to date in the UAE is Dh624 billion. 

In 2005, UAE dominated the gulf construction sector with Dh130.6 billion worth of projects, accounting for 63.7 per cent of the total value of developments in the GCC states.


----------



## dubaiflo

60F is def above 200..

now really.. it gets annoying.. i want renders..


----------



## dubaiflo

Dubai's current Real Estate investment is at some 35Bn $...
just to compare.
huge boom for AD.


----------



## zee

i kno this is off topic but DAMN the marina is looking good


----------



## Fluppet

There seems to be some big project underway (bottom of picture) in the site next to the ADIA headquaters, and I can see a site notice... does anyone know what this project is, and could they take a pic of the site notice? My guess is that it is going to be another skyscraper... ?

Edit: It's not Stellar Tower, because that is apparently going to be in Ittihad Square...

Little personal celebration: this is my 100th post!


----------



## Krazy

^^ You have an awesome view.. you need to take more pictures of Abu Dhabi from your apartment and post them here... night shots would be amazing. Speaking of which, can you get us some night shots of ADIA?


----------



## Fluppet

Krazy... I'm surprised at you! You know Abu Dhabi well enough to know that there is no building where that photo was taken from...

It was in fact taken by my sister from one of those microlites that was flying around. I have several more wonderful photos that she took, but my photo gallery is down for the moment (and probably will be until Monday) due to a disk failure, so I can't upload them. I'll make an announcement in the Photos section when I get them up.


----------



## Krazy

:lol: There is no building that tall in Abu Dhabi.. what was I thinking? :sleepy: 

Still please do upload your pictures whenever you can... as for this site, I dont know who can check them out... flo will be in Abu Dhabi but I doubt he can, since he's gonna be there for 2 days and I think EP will keep him busy!


----------



## Krazy

and btw, Stellar Tower is supposed to be in Al Ittihad Square... where ever that is!


----------



## Fluppet

Al Ittihad Square is where the 'Heritage Park' is (the big white cannon and stuff... near the Cultural Foundation and the Etisalat buildings). My sister got a pic of Al Ittihad square from the air as well, and I can only see one possible location for Stellar Tower, and that is a construction site at the moment.


----------



## Krazy

we can expect it in the news when construction starts since it's supposed to be a landmark tower dedicated to sheikh zayed


----------



## Krazy

can u post that picture fluppet? or email it to me if u cant host it


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ def looks like a tower.

well i will visit the corniche and take photos there but i doubt i will be able to cover the construction sites..


----------



## Krazy

well ADIA is on the other side of the road as corniche.. so if you're cloe by, try to cross the road and check this site out which is right next door to ADIA... thanks!


----------



## AltinD

The unknown next to Al Meraikhi Tower:











The unknown next to Falcon tower:


----------



## malec

This is getting pretty off-pissing :bash:


----------



## AltinD

^^ True there are no renders, but both these towers, along with the one next to Capital Towers, have the project board. We just have to go near them, take a picture and open new threads for the first two and update the infos for the third, maybe even finding out if it is Al Durrah or Al Rafi.


----------



## DG

anybody speaks Spanish here? :happy: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291770&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Ben_Burj

^^ don't speak spanish (even i can some time understand some pof what is said) nevertheless i have some latino blood in me but don't know if this can help :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naz UK

Er....no, don't speak Spanish at all, but once, I tried a little bit of Valor chocolate from a friend, which is Spanish...so there you have it...don't know if that helps.


----------



## antar abuauad

si yo hablo bastante hahahahah y shmuel tambien


----------



## DUBAI

Naz UK said:


> Er....no, don't speak Spanish at all, but once, I tried a little bit of Valor chocolate from a friend, which is Spanish...so there you have it...don't know if that helps.


do you belong to a post brothel?


----------



## Salty

DG said:


> anybody speaks Spanish here? :happy:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291770&page=1&pp=20


Estudio espanol en clase de noche. Por eso hablo espanol intermedio - no con fluencia. Por que buscas alguien que puede hablar espanol? Que quieres Bruja?

Salud!

Salado


----------



## Ben_Burj

^^ just to see if i understood what you wrote correctly. you say that you study spanish and that your level is intermediate thus you are not fluent;


----------



## Salty

Ben_Burj said:


> ^^ just to see if i understood what you wrote correctly. you say that you study spanish and that your level is intermediate thus you are not fluent;


Absolutamente correcto Ben Burjo. 

I also asked why Witch (bruja) would like someone who can speak Spanish and what he/she wants.

Mind you, I'm sure there will be plenty of mistakes in there and a native would have put things differently. Nevertheless it would be good fun trying to have a chat about all things Dubai with a Spanish speaker on SSC.

I'll keep plugging away on the Spanish for a few more years, and then maybe it will be time to start on Arabic (also taught at evening classes in Cardiff University).

By the way, if anyone wants to have a chat in Welsh - I'm ready, willing and able. Bet you didn't know there was a flourishing Welsh Society in Dubai !

www.dubaiwelshsociety.com/main.htm


----------



## DUBAI

yes i did!

i would talk to you in welsh, but i didnt know it was possible to spit at the person you are talking to accoss the internet 

araf! cymru! heldu!

ok... thats my welsh... what do you think?


----------



## Salty

DUBAI said:


> yes i did!
> 
> i would talk to you in welsh, but i didnt know it was possible to spit at the person you are talking to accoss the internet
> 
> araf! cymru! heldu!
> 
> ok... thats my welsh... what do you think?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Superb Dubai !!!

Interesting choice of vocabulary:

araf = slow
Cymru = Wales
heldu - there is no such word, but I'm sure you mean "heddlu" i.e. "police."

You've been heading for Anglesey and got done for speeding on the A55 haven't you?

Cadw'r ffydd brawd !!

:righton:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Business Bay signs with first Korean investors 
9-Apr-2006 

Dubai Properties- a member of Dubai Holding, today sold three plots of land worth US $ 100 million each to Korea's top construction firm, Bando Housing Corp, which will be constructing a US $ 350 million twin tower residential, commercial and retail development at Business Bay. 


DP & Bando Housing Corp 
The purchase agreement was signed by Hashim Al Dabal, CEO of Dubai Properties and Hong-Sa Kwon, Chairman of Bando at a ceremony attended by officials from both organizations.

At the signing ceremony, Hashim Al Dabal commented on the agreement: "We are glad to sign this agreement with Bando, which is the first Korean firm to invest in the Dubai property market. We are proud of the confidence that international investors have shown in Dubai's real estate sector and in Business Bay in particular." 

"Business Bay is, in our opinion, the center of not just financial activities, but also the commercial activities. Our vision is to bring the best of Korean skills and technology, including intelligent building, to the Dubai market," stated Hong-Sa Kwon.

*The project consists of two 50-storey towers * and Bando will apply advanced technology and design to create 'new age' and 'intelligent' buildings that offer for the first time the region 'mobile home networking' capabilities.


R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

didnt know where to put this so...

ACC awarded $53 Million contract on Burj Dubai plot 44 
[Sunday, April 9, 2006 1:30:00 pm] Add to My Alerts Arabian Construction Company 




Arabian Construction Company (ACC) has been awarded the contract for the construction of a residential development located on the premises of the tallest tower and the largest shopping mall in the world. The contract was awarded by Emaar Properties and expected completion of the building is 24 months.

ACC is a pioneer in the Middle East construction industry with more than 38 years experience in industrial, residential and commercial contracting. Originally from Lebanon, ACC entered the UAE market in 1968 and has been behind some of the most prestigious developments in the country.

“ACC has a long history in the UAE, and we are honored to be chosen for this prestigious project. The Burj Dubai is a highly prominent location in Dubai and we hope that this residential project will make the Plot 44 development an icon on Burj Dubai’s landscape,” commented Hassan Auji, General Manager of Arabian Construction Co. in Dubai. With a covered area of 67,000 square meters, and located in the Burj Dubai development, one of the world’s most prestigious addresses, the 37 storey building houses 341 flats in studios, one and two bedroom configurations. Car parking facilities are available in the 2 basements and three upper levels, and can accommodate a total of 406 cars. Also featured are a swimming pool and health club facility.

The residential tower project is being developed by Emaar Properties and the design consultant is RMJM. Construction started in February and completion is expected by December 2007.

R


----------



## AltinD

The site between Fairmont Hotel & Capital Towers (Propably Al Durrah Tower): 









The site next to API World Tower:









The site between Al Moosa Tower B & Sahara Tower:


----------



## AltinD

... and of course, next to Capital Towers:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

al rafi towers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

R


----------



## Fluppet

Okay, a source in Abu Dhabi tells me that the site beside ADIA is indeed a tower. On the site notice, it is called 'Landmark Building'. It apparently appears to be at least as tall as ADIA in the render. It is blue and seems to be constant in diameter all the way up (so that rules out it being Stellar Tower)

Now for those pics of Al Ittihad square I was talking about:


You can see a large construction site left-of-centre. It seems to be behind some other buildings which would be a bit strange, but I can't see anywhere else for it to go.



This is a view down the other side of Al Ittihad square. There are one or two old buildings, but their ground area is not enough to accomodate the large base of Stellar Tower.


----------



## Krazy

Flo PLEASE check this site out


----------



## Krazy

Fluppet buddy... are u sure it mentions "landmark" as the name of the tower on the project site.... coz if yes... then if Dubai Boy's insider info posted in January is true.... boy are we in for a treat in Abu Dhabi 



Dubai_Boy said:


> Well ok then ......
> 
> The good news is , Abu Dhabi will have 5 main areas where clusters can reach a height of 450 meters. One is next to the hittonia, they will remove all the parks the surround ADNOCs main head office and thats your second cluster. The third one will be similar to SZR extending all the way to Mina zayed and the fourth will be lots of clusters scattered all over the islands (like al reem island...etc)
> 
> Well ok then ..... the above Tower is called the "Landmark" tower , just a name .. it will have 96 floors and slightly over 400 meters. But they are planning on building ANOTHER tower wich will be Abu Dhabis landmark , like Bruj Al arab in Dubai  it will be located on a man made island over looking the whole AD skyline  and its going to take your breathaway  i cant really talk about the second project because certain people can get into trouble, so anyway ..
> 
> Here is the tower for you guys , and i was told that very few modifecations were made to the overall look of the building but nothing too drastic


----------



## Fluppet

yeah that's the one... my source told me that in the render it appears to be twice as high as ADIA, which would also confirm the above pic. Nice!  I can't believe we haven't heard more about this...


----------



## Krazy

will u be kind enuff to show this render to ur source and confirm if this is it! and also if it's under construction or approved?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

do we know wat this is...it has a 3 part tender here:
http://www.middleeasttenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=40

Name : Tourism Development Project-1 
Description : Carrying out development of a huge tourism project, as part of a strategic plan to attract over 15 million tourists by the year 2010. 
Territory : Dubai 
Posted : April 8, 2006 
Status : New Tender 

does anyone have access to this?
R


----------



## DUBAI

Just spoken to someone 'in the know'

apparently they just began work on the conrad, so i asume that the API/fairmont one is thus.


----------



## smussuw

^ dont u ever go to the other thread


----------



## DUBAI

I only have dialup over gprs at the moment... so its very slow. and i dont get around too much.

should be back home after easter though.


----------



## malec

Does anyone know when the census results will be out?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

mid april i think...check the census thread.

here we go:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318150&page=1


R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

almost all plots at szr are now under c

damn, what a change, dozens of new projects within no time


----------



## Krazy

Someone must have already posted this before but keep an eye out on credo's website... they have a project soon to be launched in business bay

http://www.credouae.com/credoProjects.htm


----------



## AUHKnight

*Damac open for registration in Abu Dhabi*

Full page ad in today's Gulf News promoting pre-registration for "The Ultimate Lifestyle"

Image shows a drop-sheet covering the models, but describes "two iconic and futuristic mixed-use developments. Right on the water's edge. In Al Shams and Al Raha, Abu Dhabi."


----------



## Fluppet

Apparently the render on the site notice for the 'Landmark Tower' was taken down one or two days ago... a bit strange! Perhaps they are just going to put a new one up (the old one might have been an earlier render, perhaps)


----------



## Stephan23

I wanna see new supertall proposals!!!!!

BTW what happens to the Hydropolis Hotel??
Out of order or what??


----------



## Krazy

Fluppet are u in Abu Dhabi right now? We need someone to take pictures of the board when it goes up.... this is very exciting stuff

AUHKnight, are you sure it's a damac project?


----------



## dubaiflo

yepp saw that.

also the al rafi board.

almost everything now UC.
and still some renders we don't know what will happen.

btw do you think they will destroy the car pars between the towers and make way for more..?
there are one or two at least.. including the one next to Api.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

from the looks of their website, Damac still has 5 more office projescts left since they have already launch Executive Heights, Smart Heights and XL Tower.

http://www.damacproperties.com/new/main/prooffices.asp

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well i put this up yesterday but i think someone deleted it...so I Thot Id put it here...
ARMADA GROUP HEADQUARTER COMING UP SOON AT THE HEART OF 

DUBAI INTERNET CITY

Building to be completed by June 2006

DUBAI – United Arab Emirates: The Sub Structures on the head quarter of the Armada Group at the Dubai Internet City has just been completed and construction is going ahead at a quick pace on the site. Armada Group, leading property developers and real estate investment organization in the GCC region, is confident that the project will be completed within a year as scheduled.

Dubai-based Al Khaitoob Building Contracting had been entrusted with the responsibility of constructing this plush and impressive four-storied Armada Group headquarters. An AED13.5-million contract for the construction, including the piling works, had earlier been awarded to Al Khaitoob.

Dr. Mohammed Raheef Hakmi, Chairman, Armada Group, said: "Our group headquarters at the DIC will have a total office floor space of 110,000 square feet, incorporating the latest architecture with all the modern amenities. An effective designing and the strategic location for the headquarters will place us ideally to meet the increasing needs of our group's future growth opportunities. With our prestigious AED1 billion Armada Towers project coming up at the Jumeirah Lake Towers, in the heart of new down-town Dubai, we feel our move to DIC is only warranted.”

With the successful completion of the piling works, construction has started on Armada’s prestigious headquarters building.

The new headquarters for Armada group at the heart of Dubai Internet City is expected to be ready by june 2006. The agreement between both parties stipulates a 50-year leasing clause, which is considered to be a model contract for any leading UAE investment organization, like the Armada Group, who might wish to secure any future tenancy agreements with DIC.

With this the company will move closer to its massive AED1 billion Armada Towers project at the Jumeirah Lake Towers. The move will also enable the company to provide enhanced service to the sprawling New Dubai area.

http://armadaholding.com/dic_index.html



















R


----------



## malec

The reason it was deleted is because it's a 4-storey lowrise


----------



## malec

More stuff:

Port Saeed Community Development (too bad it's only a competition entry because it looks great):

http://www.buildingsrus.co.uk/cv/employment/arcop/port_saeed/port_saeed_0.htm





















Mixed Use Development Dubai, United Arab Emirates (they mention both dubai and abu dhabi, which is it :dunno It looks more like a dubai design though:

http://www.gsd.harvard.edu/inside/dev_alumni/Alumni News/Cambridge Seven Assoc.htm


----------



## malec

BTW, that eiffel tower thing was proposed for Busan in South Korea


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> BTW, that eiffel tower thing was proposed for Busan in South Korea


it was? 

U've read back quite a few pages


----------



## Face81

smussuw said:


> Emirates announced that it will build three hotels


give us some more details, smussuw :bash:


----------



## Naz UK

*Hotel room revolution on way with Emirates-Premeir Travel Inn joint venture*

A hotel room revolution in Dubai and the GCC is on the way, with Dubai chosen as the overseas launch market for the UK's largest and most successful hotel chain.

The Emirates Group has entered into a joint venture agreement with the UK's leading hospitality group Whitbread Plc to launch Premier Travel Inn in Dubai and the GCC. Premier Travel Inn, which operates more than 470 budget hotels in the UK with over 31,000 rooms, is renowned for providing consistent guaranteed quality, achieving 80 per cent occupancy rates. The joint venture has identified three initial sites in Dubai to build Premier Travel Inn hotels, creating more than 800 new rooms for business and leisure travellers seeking high quality budget hotel accommodation. The first Premier Travel Inn in Dubai will be a 300-room hotel at Dubai Investment Park, scheduled to open in the last quarter of 2007. It will be followed in 2008 by a similar size hotel at Dubai Airport, and a 220-room hotel at Dubai Silicon Oasis. 

Premier Travel Inn's entry into Dubai and the GCC will fill a gap in the region's hospitality portfolio by providing a high quality product in a hotel sector where rooms are much sought after by value-conscious travellers. The Premier Travel Inn joint venture complements Emirates' luxury hotel and serviced apartments management division, Emirates Hotels & Resorts, extending its hospitality portfolio into the budget hotel sector. HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman & Chief Executive, Emirates Airline & Group, said: <blockquote>'Premier Travel Inn will bring a fresh new offering of proven quality service in a hotel sector where demand is high.' </blockquote> Sheikh Ahmed said: 'This renowned hotel brand will also complement our ethos of quality service across all our Emirates operations, and bring a new dimension to our hospitality portfolio.' Desmond Taljaard, Group Development Director, Whitbread Plc, said: 'We are very pleased to have selected Dubai and the GCC as the overseas launch market for Premier Travel Inn and to have Emirates as our joint venture partner.' He added: 'We are delighted to be part of this initiative which will appeal to the many business and leisure travellers who seek quality hotel accommodation, but would prefer not to pay prices prevailing in the five-star market sector. We believe there is potential for up to 4,000 rooms in the GCC region alone over the next few years.' All Premier Travel Inn hotels feature ensuite bathroom with shower and bath; king sized beds with duvet; remote control TV/radio alarm; tea/coffee making facilities; and a spacious desk area. Although the Premier Travel Inn GCC product will be to its same high UK standard, enhancements are planned including swimming pools. Emirates has an existing relationship with Whitbread Plc through its franchise operation of the Whitbread Costa Coffee brand in the UAE.

About Emirates Emirates is the international airline of the United Arab Emirates, based in Dubai. Financially independent and thriving, Emirates has recorded a profit in every year except its second year of operation. Now comprising an award-winning fleet of 91 aircraft (as of 25th March 2006) which flies to 83 destinations in 57 countries around the world, an international cargo division, a fully-fledged destination management and leisure division, an international ground handler and an airline IT developer, Emirates is characterised by two key features, continuous explosive growth and a constant focus on top quality service. About Whitbread Plc Whitbread Plc is the UK's leading hospitality company, managing market leading businesses in the hotels, restaurant and health and fitness sectors, including Premier Travel Inn, Brewers Fayre, Beefeater, Costa, T.G.I. Friday's and David Lloyd Leisure, and a strategic investment in Pizza Hut (UK).


----------



## dubaiflo

no cheap hotels for Dubai. we need up class tourism.


----------



## malec

Build cheap hotels now! Otherwise I'll never be able to come


----------



## DUBAI

dubaiflo said:


> no cheap hotels for Dubai. we need up class tourism.


credit it checks at imigration?


well they did it to me in the US, so it wouldnt be a first.


----------



## smussuw

actually what we need the most is more cheap hotels, load of them.


----------



## DUBAI

hmm, ive just had an interesting conversation with somone in australia.

somthing is going on between the important people in dubai, and the people who run the hotel on the gold coast. could be a big row emerging... dont know if this has any bearing on the hotel on the creek, but thought it was worth mentioing a bit of 'gossip'


----------



## smussuw

do we have a tower called the skyscraper?


----------



## Face81

smussuw said:


> do we have a tower called the skyscraper?


yeah, Smussuw... The Skyscraper, 65F at the Business Bay. Go check out the thread.


----------



## dubaiflo

why do you ask smussuw


----------



## AltinD

^^ Maybe becouse he saw a newspaper add, offering offices for sale there, starting from 865 AED/sq-ft.


----------



## gfunk

Dh34b real estate project launched
BY HASEEB HAIDER 

27 April 2006 



ABU DHABI — Danet Abu Dhabi — a landmark real estate project costing Dh34 billion, has been announced in the capital to develop 34 multi-storied commercial and residential towers, green areas, hotels, shopping malls and entertainment facilities.


The project launched by Al Qudra Real Estate, a company wholly owned by Al Qudra Holding will be located on Airport Road in the heart of the capital, spreading over 210,000 square metres. It will create up-scale residential as well as commercial spaces, a sports centre and a fully equipped social centre.

"There would be 34-towers ranging from 15-23 floors as well as a four-star hotel, which will be offered to the UAE nationals and in future may be offered to the GCC nationals," said Engr. Salah Salem bin Omair Al Shamsi, Chairman of the Al Qudra Holding, here yesterday.

"Designed to be one of the region's best-planned communities, utilising the best in global practices and leveraging sophisticated metropolitan design, Danet Abu Dhabi is a welcoming oasis enhanced with a futuristic skyline, with gardens, parks, green boulevards, building, cafes, and leisure facilities," Al Shamsi observed.

Within a five minute drive from the downtown, residents will have access to many leisure and business facilities.

"Parking being one of he major problem that capitals residents suffer daily would be resolved as Denat Abu Dhabi architects have addressed the problem, with all buildings will be having sufficient parking spaces to satisfy residential and commercial requirements," Al Shamsi told reporters.

He said that Danet Abu Dhabi will feature five districts inspired from the different Arabic names for pearls: Jumana, Dorra, Louolou, Giwan, and Gemash. A world class business Holiday Inn Hotel will be built at the posh district.

The project which will come up within three years would be the first development outside the investment zones in the emirate and would not be offered to expatriates.

Earlier, Al Qudra Holding held its first AGM in which shareholders were taken into confidence over future plans of the company. The company earned Dh211 million profit during first 11-month of its formation while assets expanded to Dh1.283 billion. The market value of Dh1 share went up to Dh5 during this period.

The shareholders granted their consent over a recommendation allowing company to offer convertible bonds. They also approved a proposal offering company's shares to expatriates as well as approving with a majority of three-quarters, a proposal regarding the company's conversion into a public joint stock company.

The AGM also gave its approval to a recommendation increasing the capital by Dh50 million to Dh550 million. The shareholders also elected four board members including Khalifa Khouri, Mrs Shamsa Al Kitbi, Salem Al Niyadi, and Mater Al Bayhouni.


----------



## AltinD

The unknown tower (most propably the shortened/redesigned Al Durrah 2) between Al Rafi and Fairmont:


----------



## dubaiflo

did u notice progress?

piling underway?


----------



## Krazy

*Amlak makes foray into Abu Dhabi home finance*

Mortgage provider Amlak Finance expects to tie-up with Abu Dhabi-based real estate developers to provide home finance on their properties, CEO Mohammed Al Hashimi said yesterday after opening the Islamic lender’s office in the capital.

Al Hashimi foresees “exceptional growth opportunities” in Abu Dhabi, particularly after the demand to buy real estate in the capital grew on the back of a new law that allows foreigners to own surface property in designated investment areas.

“Especially for the sections of people who are keen on Shariahcompliant finance solutions, Amlak’s entry into Abu Dhabi will be a matter of great delight,” he said.

“Home finance required by Abu Dhabi residents for properties in other emirates will contribute towards our strategic objectives for this market.

“We’re basically providing them with the best home finance options in their own backyard,” Al Hashimi said.

Last year, Amlak also ventured into the property marketing and management business.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

ETA Star to showcase two new hospitality concepts at ATM 
[Monday, May 1, 2006 1:04:00 pm] 










ETA Star Properties has announced its strong participation in the Arabian Travel Market (ATM), the Middle East’s premier travel and tourism exhibition, to be held in Dubai from May 2-5, 2006, at the Dubai World Trade Centre. During the event, ETA Star Properties will promote the services of its hotel management company, ETA Star Hospitality, by showcasing two of its high profile hospitality projects - Star Grand and Star Metro, while also displaying its recently launched AED 1.2 billion Taj Exotica Resort & Spa and The Grandeur Residences, located at the Palm Jumeirah Crescent.

Peter Janssen, Group General Manager, ETA Star Hospitality, said, “The Arabian Travel Market has grown in size and scope over the years, attracting leading exhibitors from around the world, which is a reflection of the unparalleled growth of the travel and tourism industry in the Arabian Gulf. ETA Star is looking forward to leverage the show’s platform to promote its repertoire of projects and also highlight our expertise in the hospitality sector, by showcasing two of our major hospitality projects in Dubai.” Operating in the commercial name, Star Hospitality Hotels & Resorts, it is involved in the management of hotels, resorts and hotel apartments of individual hotel owners, management of company properties, leasing of properties of individual owners and also owns hotels, resorts and hotel apartment properties. Over the years, the company has been involved in several prestigious projects including hotels, residence buildings, sports clubs, telecommunication centers, power stations and factories.

ETA Star Hospitality provides its clients a comprehensive range of services that encompass general management, finance & administration, management information systems, food & beverage, human resources and development, sales & marketing and procurement. 

ETA Star Hospitality’s major Dubai projects include, Star Metro Salahuddin, comprising of 100 studios and 76 one-bedroom apartments, Star Grand Clock Tower, with 38 studios, 40 one-bedroom and 12 two-bedroom apartments, Star Metro Al Barsha, Star Grand Liberty House and Star Metro Al Fahidi. The projects, currently under construction will include restaurants, swimming pools, fully-equipped gyms, high speed internet connections, kitchen facilities and ample parking. 

The Taj Exotica Resort & Spa Palm Jumeirah, Dubai and The Grandeur Residences were launched in partnership with the world-renowned Taj Group of Hotels. The Taj Exotica Resort & Spa is a plush five-star hotel complete with a host of world-class facilities, whereas The Grandeur Residences is a luxury residential complex designed to provide residents a lifestyle reminiscent of royalty. The project is modeled on the archetypal palaces of Rajasthan. The Grandeur Residences comprises of 200 freehold fully furnished one bedroom, two bedroom and three bedroom apartments, including ten beach front villas. The entire facility will be serviced by Taj Exotica Resort & Spa, Palm Jumeirah, Dubai. The prices at the project range from AED 1.9 million for a one bedroom apartment to AED 13 million for a 4-bedroom palatial villa.

The highlight of the 232-room Taj Exotica Resort & Spa, Palm Jumeirah, Dubai is the internationally renowned ‘Jiva Spa’ which will be the largest Spa in the Middle East. The spa comprises single and double treatment suites, beauty treatment rooms, meditation and yoga pavilions, relaxation pools and fully equipped gyms. Other facilities at the project include swimming pools, tennis courts and private beach. 

Arabian Travel Market will be held under the patronage of H.H. Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, under the auspices of the Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing, Government of Dubai. The four-day event is dedicated to the international travel and tourism industry and is universally recognised as the leading travel industry event for the Middle East and pan-Arab world.

“We have learnt that ATM 2006 has attracted exhibitors from over 50 countries, which will also result in a significant increase in the number of visitors to the show, giving us ample opportunities to promote our projects and form new business alliances. Further, we will have an experienced team at the ETA Star stand to provide all the required information on our portfolio of projects to visitors,” concluded Janssen. 

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

New hotels on easy street










Cost conscious visitors to Dubai will no longer have to risk sharing cheap hotel rooms with the odd cockroach or two as one of Europe’s top budget brands moves into town.

easyHotel.com is to build 38 hotels in the Middle East and India over the next five years in a dhs 1.47 billion ($400 million) tie up with Istithmar Hotels, a newly created subsidiary of UAE investment group, Istithmar.

The easyHotel brand, part of the easyGroup empire set up by Greek entrepreneur, Stelios Haji-Ioannou, plans six hotels in Dubai, the first of which is scheduled to open at the end of 2007.

Stelios, who prefers to be known by his first name, says low cost doesn’t have to mean low quality. “In the Middle East, sub-continental India, North Africa and the Levant, a cheap hotel usually means an inconsistent level of cleanliness and that’s what keeps people away from the budget options.

They are mostly served by unbranded, mama and papa operated, inconsistently decorated guest houses.”

“Our hotels offer clean, safe, consistently decorated rooms all with private bathrooms. We emphasise the fact that it’s safe and all rooms will always have bathroom facilities en suite.”

He says the average stay for guests in the group’s hotels in Europe is about two to three nights and that easyHotels.com is not targeting those seeking long extended holidays in the region.

With 5.5 million tourists currently visiting Dubai and growing at 15 per cent each year, Istithmar is confident that the venture will prove popular, not only with tourists, but also business visitors.

“We believe that this partnership will deliver a highly sought after product in the market,” says Joe Sita, the newly appointed CEO of Istithmar Hotels, the Istithmar subsidiary which has signed the master franchise agreement to operate the hotels.

“Those who run small businesses, or work for companies that are cost conscious, will have the option of choosing a trusted brand for an affordable price,” he says.

“Our aim is to position easyHotel.com as the leading provider of quality affordable accommodation in the region. The value for money proposition is one of the key brand elements that attracted Istithmar to this business rather than the product,” Sita says.

Istithmar CEO, Muneef Tarmoom, says that although Dubai is fast becoming a destination of choice for business and leisure travellers, little effort has gone into giving the cost conscious a brand they could trust.

“We have looked at the demand in market and there seems to be a severe shortage at the budget end. We believe the concept will give consumers more choice.”

Sita confirmed the company already had a number of sites in Dubai and that it was following an aggressive schedule to have six hotels operational in Dubai by 2008.

Stelios doesn’t shy from the fact that accommodation in his easyHotels will not be palatial. “I’m proud of the fact we have been honest in the way we describe the rooms. We actually describe them as small, very small and tiny. But we also price it honestly and people love it.”

Rooms in the group’s Middle East hotels are most likely to come at around 12 square metres in size, says Stelios. A typical hotel will comprise 100 rooms, although there is provision to take it up to 200 if the demand is there.

The model, which has already proved successful in Europe, means people know what they are booking and they know what to expect, which Stelios says means that customer expectations are usually met or exceeded.

“Show me where else you can stay in London for £20 a night,” Stelios says. Istithmar chief investment officer, David Jackson says the easyGroup brand matched all the criteria Istithmar seeks in its investment strategy – namely ideas, inquiry and integrity.

“We looked at a number of possibilities, but we found that the easyHotels model was quite different. There really hasn’t been any innovation in the hotel industry in about 50 years and this was one of the few innovative concepts that we have seen at Istithmar.”

Prices are expected to come in at around a 15 per cent discount to what is currently charged by, similar international budget chains, such as Accor hotels, which charge around dhs 220 ($60) a night.

“We start at a low price and the price goes up as the inventory is filled and this is the case with all my businesses: airlines, car hire, cruise lines. The point is that you reward the person who books early. The earlier you booked the less you pay,” Stelios says.

When open, guests will be able to book directly online, vias the easyHotels.com website.

Six easyGroup hotels are planned for Dubai, eight in India, three each for Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, two each for Eqypt and Lebanon and one in a host of other states, including Sharjah, Kuwait, Bahrain, Oman, Abu Dhabi, Ras Al Khaimah, Qatar, Morocco, Turkey, Syria, Libya, Jordan, Tunisia and Algeria.

Asked if he was planning to bring the easyJet brand to the region, Stelios says it’s not something that he’s thinking of at the moment. However, he told 7DAYS that there may be a possibility of bringing easyCruises, the low-cost cruise ship business to the region.

We also asked him if he had been out to visit The World islands development off Dubai. “No, I haven’t seen it yet. Maybe I should buy Greece.” 

R


----------



## malec

^^

Cool. The right thing for me 
BTW when we were staying in Chicago we stayed in quite a grubby hostel (with a fantastic view of the train tracks might I add) and we were quite happy, even though the kitchen became infested with ants.


----------



## smussuw

no night clubs or bars. I like that !!

Reminds me of the Islamic finance that would actually dwarf the Non Islamic interest finance in the comming years.

3 banks were born Islamic, 2 banks have already turned into Islamic, 2 would turn soon .... :cheer:


----------



## Naz UK

^^ cannot believe you can't see through this as just another clever idea jumping on the bandwagon to make money out of "Islamic" people.


----------



## smussuw

most obvious

I dont care about their intention as long as the result would be Islamic :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah no originality in Dubai. nowhere.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Krazy already put this up but...

Al Habtoor in Dh750m Palm venture 
By Shakir Husain, Staff Reporter

Dubai: The UAE's Al Habtoor Group is investing Dh750 million in a new hotel on the Palm Jumeirah Island and has plans for a hospitality project in the upcoming Business Bay district.

"It will be a tropical-themed boutique resort resembling the ambience of Thai and Balinese islands," Al Habtoor Hospitality chief executive Rahim Abu Omar said.

The 47,468-square-metre resort complex will have 250 deluxe rooms, 38 executive suites, two honeymoon suites and two presidential suites, he said while announcing the plan during Arabian Travel Market.

A total of 32 hotels are planned on the Palm Jumeirah and 20 of them are top international brands, a Nakheel spokesman said.

"Al Habtoor is a well-known group and their resort's theme will add to the variety of styles and architecture on the island," he said.

*Al Habtoor is also spending Dh100 million on a new residential block within its existing Metropolitan Hotel Dubai complex.

The expansion includes 14 two-bedroom suites, 42 single bedroom suites and three studio suites.*

According to Dubai officials, the city will need more than 80,000 hotel rooms to provide accommodation to 15 million tourists that the government hopes to attract in 2010.

Al Habtoor owns five-star and four-star hotel properties in Dubai, Beirut and London. It has also built a full-fledged theme park called Habtoorland in Lebanon.

*The group has also acquired land in Business Bay, a cluster of commercial buildings, to build new facilities.

"We will have office blocks and a hospitality project within the Habtoor complex in Business Bay," Abu Omar said, adding the details of the project were being worked out.*

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

*Emerald Palace unveils plans for Bawadi hotel 

Emerald Palace Group has said it will build a luxury hotel in the Bawadi project, becoming the first developer to publicly pledge its intention to participate in the Dh100bn hotel strip being built in Dubailand, and will be managed by Kempinski Hotel and Resorts. 

“The Kempinski Hotel in Bawadi will most probably be our third project,” said Art Maroutian, Director of Emerald Palace Group, further adding that Emerald Palace is planning to invest more than $2 billion (Dh7.34bn) in five Kempinski projects, over the next two years. * 

With its first Dubai project on the crescent of The Palm, Jumeirah – the Emerald Palace Kempinski and the Kempinski Palm Jumeirah Residence – under way, the second Kempinski Hotel will be built on The Palm, Jebel Ali, Maroutian said. 

“While our first project on The Palm, Jumeirah has attracted an investment of more than $700 million [Dh2.6bn], *our second project on The Palm, Jebel Ali will be half of that,” said Maroutian. * 

*However, he did not divulge the details of the remaining two projects of the planned five. “The other two are far fetched and so we are not ready to announce those as yet.”* Meanwhile, The Emerald Palace Kempinski will be a hotel set in the same grounds as the Residences on the breakwater surrounding The Palm. 

“The hotel, when it opens in 2009, will be one of the most luxurious ones on The Palm. Its unique design ensures that all 250 rooms face the sea for unparalleled views,” Maroutian claimed.


R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Three new hotels in five years 

UAE: Germany-based UG Recker said it will invest Dh2.3 billion in the hospitality industry by setting up three hotels in the UAE. 

“We will build three hotels in five years in Dubai and Abu Dhabi,” UG Recker Chief Executive Officer George Recker MBA said. 

The company has already launched a hotel project in Dubailand at a cost of Dh589 million. 

“The construction work has already been launched and it will be the biggest four-star hotel in the Middle East upon completion in 2007. It will house 1,050 rooms, the UAE’s largest ballroom spreading over 1,700 square metres and a huge convention centre for more than 800 people,” Recker said

R


----------



## AltinD

Capzilla said:


> London, NYC, Tokyo, LA: world cities. Dubai: phoney..


NYC & LA may be world cities but 95% of them are just run down, mediocre, ugly pieces of shiat.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Germans move ahead with mega hotel
CONSTRUCTION UAE
5 May 2006 
Germany’s Steuerlehrgang is in final negotiations with contractors to build one of Dubai’s largest hotels. The estimated $170 million project will comprise a 34-storey tower with 1,050 rooms. Located in Dubailand opposite City of Arabia, the property is scheduled for completion by the end of 2007. The development is being financed entirely through a private equity fund – the Dubai 1000 Hotel Fund. German hotel operator Maritim will manage the property. The local Dewan Architects & Engineers is the consultant (MEED 15:7:05).

R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

the hotel thing is really getting exciting these days

within 1 week we have witnessed hotel deals comprising more than 35000 rooms!!!


----------



## dubaiflo

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Germans move ahead with mega hotel
> CONSTRUCTION UAE
> 5 May 2006
> Germany’s Steuerlehrgang is in final negotiations with contractors to build one of Dubai’s largest hotels. The estimated $170 million project will comprise a 34-storey tower with 1,050 rooms. Located in Dubailand opposite City of Arabia, the property is scheduled for completion by the end of 2007. The development is being financed entirely through a private equity fund – the Dubai 1000 Hotel Fund. German hotel operator Maritim will manage the property. The local Dewan Architects & Engineers is the consultant (MEED 15:7:05).
> 
> R



We have a thread for this hotel.
it is in the City in Dubailand.


----------



## smussuw

no one asked for an Abu Dhabi subforum... :dunno:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i checked that thread flo it sed that that one is the Park Inn Dubai and is 45 storeys...this one is 34...so its a new one...

R


----------



## dubaiflo

i am 100% sure it is this hotel. the Dubai 1000 Hotel Fund and the 1050 rooms are exactly the same.


----------



## DG

well it deserves its own sub-forum, congrats AD


----------



## dubaiflo

smussuw said:


> no one asked for an Abu Dhabi subforum... :dunno:



:rofl:

krazy did


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Zabeel Investments plans Dh15b spending spree over next 12 months 
By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor



Dubai: Zabeel Investments, the Dubai-based multi-diversified investment company, will invest more than Dh15 billion (more than $4 billion) in the next year, said a top official.

The newly-launched company, owned by a group of prominent UAE nationals, has already announced investments worth close to Dh3 billion in two projects and more will be announced shortly. "We are a young company with a lot of ambition. We are working on a number of projects at the moment," Mohammad Ali Al Hashimi, executive chairman of Zabeel Investments, told Gulf News.

"Our total investment plans during the first year will cross Dh15 billion as we want to be the largest privately held company in the UAE within the next five years."

He said although property will be one of the company's core areas in investment, it will have a well balanced portfolio.

"Property will be the major area of our investment activities. Our intension is to develop subsidiaries as we expand our portfolio in a number of economic sectors inlcuding real estate, financial services, insurance, industries and hospitality sectors."

Zabeel recently announced a Dh2.1 billion residential and hospitality project, Tiara Residences on the Palm Jumeirah island, which will house 644 luxury apartments and the Anantara Hotel and Spa.

The company is also bringing the Robinson Club and Iberotel hotels, operated by TUI. They will cover more than one million square feet of land, and will be beachfront properties. 

Each will have 300 rooms and suites that will be built to reflect the local architectural style. The properties will attract German tourists and are aimed at being first choice for budget conscious holiday makers looking for a unique location, luxurious accommodation and a wide range of services. 

In total, it has announced three new hotels so far, to be managed by TUI and Anantara hotel management companies that have not ventured into the UAE yet.

He said the UAE economy is booming and opportunities abound.

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

big ad in the papers today from Dubai Properties...










R


----------



## city of the future

Dubai to get world class Book City

By city of the future, SSC forumer.
A Dh 50b book city which will have over 1000 luxury villas all in themes of books like romantic, sci fi, thriller etc. The project, which will boast of a sever star library hitels will have 5673,4 bedroom appartments. the whole developemnt will be shaped like a book, and have commercial towers, all inspired by book titles. The project, which will begin construction next year, will be done in phases, with the first one being the hitel and the infrastructure, to be completed within 3 years.

So how does that sound for a press release?


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah why not 

when it arrives... mhm
what could that be.

i expect something cool, it is Dubai Properties.
at least it must be in Dubai then 

maybe the new central library?


----------



## dubaiflo

interesting. thanks for clearing this up.

did u notice how big the boarded area is?

could it be canal point?


----------



## AltinD

I found a satelite photo on DMCC thread posted by DAZZ, and market the aerea:










- SZR and ENOC Petrol Station on top
- DMCC Building at the bottom


----------



## dubaiflo

i see.

thanks altin.

the arabian canal will run left of this project then.

why i would say it is not WJ beach is because this is nowwhere in any beach area. :weird:

that does not mean anything of course... there is no more vacant beach area anywhere in jumeirah.

but still... maybe it is canal point.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

just to get one thing straight here

this project is 75 million sqft
this is about 20% larger than business bay!!!


----------



## AltinD

According to Property Weekly, OMNIYAT Properties will release a residential tower in June, with no location or other details given, and another Business Bay Office tower in September (or December, can't remember) which will include also an indoor artificial beach, complete with sand, sea water, waves ...


----------



## smussuw

*The biggest news in ages*

Dubai International, the new formed entity, which includes the corporation, Istithmar, DP World, Nakheel and others is now 100% governmental and not owned by Sheikh Mohammed according to a new law issued by him.

:dance:	:dance: :dance: :dance:

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


Now it is Dubai Holding's turn.


----------



## habibi

*LANDMARK*

hi,
I have all the details,since the tender documents are not yet out, i cannot reveal all the details.... may be in July I can give you more details. In August the tender will be finalized....

regards,

Habibi




Fluppet said:


> Only at proposal stage? What are they building then? Where do you get your information from?


----------



## habibi

*KHALEEDYIA COMPLEX- the new project..*

Al Khaldyia Complex 



Project Name: Al Khaldyia Complex 
Office: CCG (ME) 
Location: Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates 
Sector: Mixed Use - Residential, Commercial 
Project Value: Confidential 
Duration: October 2005 - Current 
Scope of Work: TWO TOWERS (40 + 36 STOREYS) MIXED USE DEVELOPMENT (5 STAR HOTEL + SERVICE APARTMENT) IN ABU DHABI. GROSS AREA 80,000SQM


----------



## habibi

i cannot able to attach pictures? how i can attach pictures?


----------



## zee

you have to host the image. There are a number of web sites (e.g imageshack, tinypic) where you can host your image and use the link in your post


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ now that should be interesting.



Dubai-Lover said:


> just to get one thing straight here
> 
> this project is 75 million sqft
> this is about 20% larger than business bay!!!


or 2.5 times bigger than the marina.



AltinD said:


> According to Property Weekly, OMNIYAT Properties will release a residential tower in June, with no location or other details given, and another Business Bay Office tower in September (or December, can't remember) which will include also an indoor artificial beach, complete with sand, sea water, waves ...


COOL.

i like those guys.
1BB and Bayswater are amazing and this sounds promising.


----------



## Krazy

go to www.tinypic.com 

upload your image and then copy past the


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

these people have been publishing ads for quite some time now...its the tanmiyat ppl...the same ppl behind legends, najad and marina gardens...so i went to there website and found this:










it includes the forum and the court or watever it is and the other 2 i havent seen before...they are at bbay i think...maybe there an announcement in the offing???
here's their ad...










www.tanmiyat.com or call 800-TANMIYAT..tried calling them but no answer...

R


----------



## malec

We have threads for those already


----------



## dubaiflo

indeed.

and i am still waiting for more.

their marina projects seem to be on hold somehow


----------



## dubaiflo

Sunland signs deal to create Q1's sister
The Gold Coast Bulletin 17May06

GOLD Coast development giant Sunland Group has signed a joint venture agreement with Arabtec, the largest construction group in the United Arab Emirates, to replicate its homegrown high-profile projects in the Middle East.

The company's international division Emirates Sunland Group will work with Arabtec to begin construction on the Palazzo Versace Dubai and D1 an 80-storey residential tower similar to the record-setting Surfers Paradise tower Q1.

Both projects will be built on the Culture Village site on Dubai Creek and are valued at about $400 million.

"The D1 will be the sister building to the Q1, just like Dubai is the sister city to the Gold Coast," said Sunland managing director Sahba Abedian yesterday.

"The concept of an iconic building that has some association with the Gold Coast and that is something of significance to the city is something we have wanted to introduce in Dubai for some time.

"The height of the D1 is not yet finalised and while it won't be identical to the Q1, there will certainly be some similarities in design," he said.

As the largest construction group in the UAE, Arabtec has more than 25,000 employees.

The group is now constructing 30 towers valued at $3 billion, ranging from 34 to 60 storeys, of which 16 are residential apartment buildings.

Arabtec is also a partner in the joint venture that is building Burj Dubai, set to be the world's tallest structure at 750m.

The agreement with Arabtec comes two months after Australia's richest man James Packer splashed out $70 million to buy 13 per cent of Sunland.

Mr Packer's Consolidated Press Holdings is interested in Sunland's offshore projects, particularly its Dubai ventures.
__________________

so there u go.

Sa boy told us already.

i wonder when they are going to launch Arabian Bays.

should not be too long, now that culture village, lagoons are announced and BB in full swing.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

YAY! that side of the creek is shaping up nicely.

R


----------



## DUBAI

ld:


----------



## dubaiflo

old? 17th of may ?


----------



## DUBAI

We heard about it ages ago. there has been a thread in ozscrapers for months!


----------



## smussuw

We will have an IPO (or whatever the right word for it) for DP World soon.

for the record, Shiekh Mohammed isnt as greedy as I always thought


----------



## Naz UK

^^ Yes and they've said they might invite foreign investors! (Great news for RAK residents! :jk: )


----------



## AltinD

smussuw said:


> We will have an IPO (or whatever the right word for it) for DP World soon.


smussuw, IPO is not an instrument of dividing wealth, in contrary, they are just taking money from the investors, to finance expansion plans.


----------



## smussuw

^ I know AltinD, but if u havent read what I wrote before Dubai International which includes Istithmar, DP World, Nakheel and Jafza are now part of a new governmental entity called Dubai Governmental Investments Corporation.

As for the IPO, it is a good stop for us to have shares in, both the investors and the government will benifit.


----------



## Naz UK

^^ I think inviting international investors for IPOs is an excellent measure!


----------



## Chad

PROPOSAL OF MASTER PLAN OF RASHID HOSPITAL AREA UMHURAIR ,BURDUBAI,UNITED ARAB OF EMIRATES


----------



## Chad

A NEW PROPOSAL OF ROUND ABOUT AT JEBEL ALI,UNITED ARAB OF EMIRATES


----------



## dubaiflo

Arabtec wins Dh1b hotel project in Cultural Village

By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor


Dubai: Arabtec, one of the UAE's leading contracting companies, has won a Dh1 billion contract to build the 215-suite Palazzo Versace Resort and the D1 Tower in the recently announced Culture Village in Dubai Creek.

Emirates Sunland Group, a 50:50 joint venture between UAE-based investors Emirates International Holdings (EIH) and Australian developers Sunland Group, are behind the Dh2.56 billion hotel, to be operated by Versace, the name behind the famous fashion and lifestyle brand.

Riad Kamal, managing director of Arabtec, told Gulf News yesterday, "We have been awarded both the construction and project management contract for the project, which will be a beautiful addition to the city's growing skyline."

The project will be developed on a 130,000 square metre plot of prime land, in which *an artificial temperature-controlled beach* will serve mainly upmarket leisure travellers.

The design and development plan for the Palazzo Versace was finalised recently, and *construction is expected to start later this year. *

To be *opened in 2008*, this would be the second designer labelled hotel following Armani hotel's announcement to penetrate the market.

In March 2005, EIH signed an agreement with Dubai Properties to acquire the land for the development of the resort. 

"The design of the Palazzo Versace will include all of the trademarks of Versace style and glamour while incorporating the needs of the local environment. 

"Palazzo Versace will provide the ultimate destination for those wanting a taste of the 'Versace' lifestyle within a dynamic and modern environment like Dubai," Dr. Santo Versace, president of the Versace Group, told the media earlier.

The project will also include 220 condominiums that will be offered to selected high-profile investors on a freehold basis.

The Versace Group together with Sunland Group, which opened the first Palazzo Versace on the Gold Coast in September 2000, identified the Middle East as the next potential region for a Versace resort the ultimate experience in luxury vacationing.

Emirates Sunland will develop the hotel, part of a global roll-out that will see more Palazzo Versace Resorts coming up in major gateway cities of the world, officials said.

Earlier, EIH acquired a 50 per cent stake in Sunland's Palazzo Versace Resort on the Gold Coast for $40 million.

Sharjah-based Swiss-Arabian Perfumes and Emirates Neon are among the companies behind the EIH. Abraj Capital last year acquired a 34.5 per cent stake in the company.

Emirates Sunland Group will develop the Palazzo Versace Dubai hotel. The Versace Group will be responsible for all aspects of content, design and style, including architecture, interiors, furnishings and amenities using specially designed items from the various Versace collections.

------

we could open a thread..or let's wait for the render.


----------



## fahed

القدرة تدشن مشروع دانة أبوظبي العقاري 

صالح الحمصي: 

أعلنت شركة القدرة القابضة أمس عن تدشين مشروع دانة أبوظبي العقاري والبالغ تكلفته 34مليار درهم، ويوفر المشروع الذي تصل مساحته إلى 185000 متر مربع، ومن المقرر الانتهاء من المشروع خلال السنوات الثلاث المقبلة، بيئة اجتماعية وعصرية متكاملة، في قلب مدينة أبوظبي، وسيقام المشروع بالقرب من منطقة السفارات والوزارات، وصمم المشروع ليكون واحداً من أفضل المشاريع الإسكانية المدروسة، المقام وفق أحدث معايير التصاميم والمخططات العمرانية العصرية· 
وكانت الجمعية العمومية لشركة القدرة القابضة قد وافقت خلال اجتماعها العادي وغير العادي أمس برئاسة سعادة صلاح سالم بن عمير الشامسي رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة على مقترح مجلس الإدارة تحويل الشركة الى مساهمة عامة في العام المقبل، كما أقرت الجمعية العمومية تعديل مواد أساسية في النظام الأساسي للشركة بحيث يتمكن الأجانب من تداول أسهم الشركة بنسبة لا تزيد عن 49% من رأس مال الشركة بالإضافة الى السماح بتداول أسهم الشركة خارج إطار المساهمين المؤسسين حيث سيتم تنفيذ القرار بعد الحصول على الموافقات اللازمة من الجهات المعنية·
وسيضم دانة أبوظبي 34 برجاً سكنياً وتجارياً بالإضافة الى فندق هودليدي إن، الذي تم اختياره نظراً لتركيز هذه السلسلة من الفنادق على النشاطات والخدمات الخاصة بالمال والأعمال، مما يعتبر رصيداً وإضافة أخرى لدانة أبوظبي من خلال الخدمات الراقية التي تلبي احتياجات المؤتمرات والاجتماعات بمختلف أنواعها وأحجامها· وسوف يشكل فندق هوليدي إن علامة مميزة في دانة أبوظبي، من خلال المطاعم الراقية والخدمات والتسهيلات المتميزة التي سوف يقدمها للقاطنين والزائرين لدانة أبوظبي· ويضم المشروع مركزاً تجارياً وخدمات الإنترنت وخدمات الإنترنت اللاسلكية (واي فاي) وخدمات الأمن والحراسة على مدار الساعة وخدمات الحماية والإطفاء والسلامة وفق أحدث المعايير وصيانة دورية على مدار الساعة ومناطق وأجواء عائلية خاصة بالاضافة الى خدمات رعاية الأطفال والعناية بهم ومرافق رياضية عصرية وحديثة ومناطق خاصة للألعاب والترفيه وخدمات التنظيف والكوي وبرك سباحة ومضمار خاص للجري·


Source

Another Source 










Project Name: Danat Abu Dhabi
Cost: 34 Billion AED 
Area: 185 000 sqm
Location: Where the old Abu Dhabi Municipality Garages were, next to Al Sifarat area. 

Contains: 34 Towers (Residential + Commercial) plus a 4 star Holiday In Hotel
Towers will be from 15 up to 23 floors and it is aimed for the middle class.
+Plenty of Services

Expected to be finished in 3 years.


My opinion: TOO FUCKEN EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

d1 at 80 storeys is quite nice


----------



## Krazy

artificial temperature controlled beach? wtf! :bash:


----------



## Naz UK

Probably one of those fake beaches like in Creekside Park, using the filthy creek water.


----------



## Krazy

translate?


----------



## Siberian

Nice projects, I see Abu Dhabi stops to build only the rows of almost identical 20-floor buildings, but the complexes with unique architecture.


----------



## Naz UK

Krazy said:


> translate?


Thought i'd do it using a web-based translator, purely for comic value! :hahaha: 

_The power inaugurates project of Dana land Abu Dhabi 

Saleh Al-Homsi: 

Constrictive company the power announced yesterday about justified opening land Dana Abu Dhabi and the adult costed him 34[mlyaar] Dirham, and the project saves who square area to 185000 meter arrives his, and blessing the decided termination is blessing justified during the years the three next, social environment and modern integral, in turning city of Abu Dhabi, [wsyqaam] the project near area of the embassies and the ministries, and deafness justified to is one from the generous projects housing studied, established reconciled criteria of the designs and the developmental planners modern happen· 
The general association for constrictive company the power was normal meeting agreed during her and not normal yesterday in presidency happiness of Salah safe Bin [e'myr] Al-Shamsi head council of administration of the company on proposal council of the administration conversion of the company to general contribution in the next year, just as the general association avowed modification of substances essential in the regime essential for the company in such a manner that the foreigners from circulating manage arrows of the company in a ratio of 49% from head does not increase about the company in in addition to the permission in circulating financed arrows of the company outside frame of the contributors founded where execution of the decision after the occurrence on the consenter will be complete needed with regard to meant·
Residential Dana Abu Dhabi 34 towers will include and commercially in in addition to hotel [hwdlydy] indeed, who his choice was complete looked to stabilizing of this series from the hotels on the activities and the relative to services the money and the works, of which last balance and addition considers softness of Abu Dhabi through the refined services which needs of the conferences and the meetings comply with in different her kinds and her sizes· Will hotel forms [hwlydy] indeed distinguished mark in Dana Abu Dhabi, through the distinguished restaurants refined and the services and the facilitations which will presents her for the residents and the visitors softness of Abu Dhabi· The project includes centers commercially and wireless services of the Internet and services of the Internet (and any [faa]ي and services of the security and the guarding along the hour and services of the protection and the extinction and the safety reconciled the criteria happen and periodical maintenance along the hour and family areas and atmospheres especially in in addition to services care of the children and the care in worry and modern enclosures of athlete and modern and special areas for the playing and the entertainment and services of the cleaning and the openings and in Rick swimming and arena special for the running·_


----------



## Naz UK

^^ :rofl: :rofl: Excuse me...im so sorry but i just wet my pants...


----------



## Krazy

*Saudi-based property major Development Corner makes Dubai entry with projects worth AED 650 million*

In a bid to tap the booming real estate market in the city, Development Corner, a leading Saudi Arabia-based property investment group, has announced its foray into Dubai with a spate of residential and commercial projects worth a total of AED 650 million.









Eng. Abdulrahman Alrukban, CEO, Development Corner.

The company will invest AED 150 million in the Dubai market in the first phase of investment.

Development Corner also announced that it will launch its first project in Dubai in near future, which will be followed by a major investment in a land development in Ras Al Khaimah, to further consolidate its footing in the UAE. The details of these projects would be revealed over the coming months.

'Being the fastest growing property market in the world, Dubai is at present the most ideal property investment destination,' said Eng. Abdulrahman Alrukban, CEO of Development Corner. 'The government in Dubai has been proactive in ensuring that investors are provided a facilitating environment, and forward-looking measures such as the recent announcement of a comprehensive property law have only served to accelerate the growth of this sector. Moreover, Dubai's amazing economic growth has markedly raised the purchasing power of its residents, further driving the real estate boom.'

'Development Corner's decision to commit AED 650 million over the next few years to projects in Dubai, underlines our confidence in the future of the city's real estate market. Our projects will all feature state-of-the-art facilities, and will differentiate themselves through their unique design and sheer quality of construction,' Alrukban added.

Development Corner was founded by a group of engineers, business consultants and property experts, in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, who had a common vision to develop quality real estate projects across the region. The four founding members include Eng. Abdulrahman Alrukban, CEO; Eng Walid Alrayes, Executive Director; Eng Abdulhameed Aljarbou, Projects Manager; and Eng Khalid Alluhaidan, Investment Manager, all of whom share a goal of capitalising on the property boom in various markets in the Middle East by launching premium projects that appeal to a vast audience.


----------



## DUBAI

Mybe they are the ones who announced they wee going to build the 'worlds seccond tallest'... then disaperated???


----------



## AltinD

Soil testing for what MIGHT be Al Shaeq tower. The site is between Nuaimi Tower and DNATTA Building, exactly opposite Emarat HQ Building (NOT Emarat Atrium)


----------



## AltinD

AltinD said:


> I found a satelite photo on DMCC thread posted by DAZZ, and market the aerea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - SZR and ENOC Petrol Station on top
> - DMCC Building at the bottom


This turned up to be CANAL POINT!!! :cheers:


----------



## Krazy

*New hotels worth Dh3bn for capital*

Up to Dh3 billion-worth of hotel development schemes are under way, according to the director general of the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA).

“An estimated Dh2bn to Dh4bn worth of hotel projects are in the pipeline and [are] expected to be completed by 2008, to provide about additional 7,000 rooms to the capital’s hotel industry,” said Mubarak Al Muhairy, director general of the ADTA.

He was speaking on the sidelines of the launch a Dh1bn luxury Golf Gardens housing project to be built on the existing Abu Dhabi Golf Club grounds – the result of a joint venture between Tourism Investment and Development Company (TDIC) and Sorouh Real Estate Company .

Work on the project will start in a month’s time with a completion deadline of end of 2008, accord ing to Faris Al Yabhouni, Vice Chairman Sorouh Real Estate.

Yabhouni said the project will feature 389 luxurious villas and town houses for sale.

“Abu Dhabi is witnessing a boom in real estate because of demand for housing, and this boom is expected to continue in near future as more new projects and developments come up to meet the demand,” he added.

The 347,000-square-metre Golf Gardens project offers a wide range of choice for customers from 14 large villas.

Each offers a built-up area of 657 square metres starting at Dh3 million through 275, fourbedroom villas covering 370-506 square metres also starting at Dh3m, to 100 town houses at Dh2m each.


----------



## Stephan23

Is there an another really big tower (not including the Al Burj) proposed for the Dubai Waterfront?? 500 aufwärts!!!


----------



## dubaiflo

there is another big one which can be seen in some renders and in the masterplan, check the DWF thread.


----------



## DUBAI

Chad said:


> A NEW PROPOSAL OF ROUND ABOUT AT JEBEL ALI,UNITED ARAB OF EMIRATES



could this be the marina roundabout, there arent too many in dubai nowadays, and thisone is the right size.


----------



## dubaiflo

well it says jebel ali.. but still... u could be right.


----------



## Krazy

How are you supposed to access the roundabout without getting run over?


----------



## malec

^^ Exactly, I mean, someone will have to cross in order to feed those sheep


----------



## AltinD

The site of what most propably is Al Durrah 2 in the shorter 200 m form :bash:


----------



## zee

i think they're jus going to be models hehe


----------



## habibi

*ADIA NEW HEADQUARTERS FACILITIES ---*

Adia project is going to be over within 3 months.... the fencing is already removed.... and the final finishings are under progress....


----------



## Krazy

thanks for the update.. we have a thread for ADIA headquarters though


----------



## Krazy

*Mövenpick gears up with eight new developments* 

The Swiss premium hotel chain Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts will manage eight new hotels in the UAE, as a part of its expansion strategy, according to a senior company official. Seven of the hotels will be in Dubai, while one will be built in Ajman.

At present, there is only one Mövenpick Hotel in the UAE, located in Dubai.

“Our target is to open these eight hotels anywhere between May 2007 and December 2008. After this, the next emirate we would focus on is Abu Dhabi,” Toufic Tamim, Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts’ vice president for sales and marketing for the Middle East, told Emirates Today.

While the first of the eight planned hotels will open in Deira in May 2007, the last one would open in the Dubai Media City by December 2008, according to Tamim.

Traditionally known as “the four and the five-star hotel chain”, Mövenpick will also enter the hotel and residence sector, said Tamim.

A 350-room residence and suite property will open in Doha in October this year, and second one will be among one of the seven Dubai properties.

The 265-unit Mövenpick Hotel and Residence Launa Tower Dubai will open in early 2008 and will be located in the Jumeirah Lakes area, according to Tamim.

As far as expansion for the whole of Middle East is concerned, Mövenpick recently announced it would be operating nine more hotels in Saudi Arabia by 2008, adding to its existing capacity of four hotels in the Kingdom. The Swiss hotelier is betting a recovery in global tourism will benefit its 50 luxury hotels in North Africa and the Middle East and compensate for sluggish demand in its European restaurant business.

The next market Mövenpick plans to focus on in the Middle East is Oman.“And with that, our Middle East plan will be mostly over.We already have a presence in Bahrain,”Tamim said.

Mövenpick operates 55 hotels worldwide in 20 countries, which serves more than five million guests every year.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

South Korean team to build DSC tower
CONSTRUCTION UAE
19 May 2006

South Korea’s Shin Sung Corporation has been selected by South Korean developer Axon Gulf to build an estimated AED 370 million ($100 million) commercial tower at Dubai Sports City (DSC). The 30-storey commercial tower will have a built-up area of 40,000 square metres. Construction will start in July and completion is expected by the first quarter of 2008. Heerim Architects & Planners, also of South Korea, is the architect. *Axon plans to build another four commercial towers in Business Bay.*

R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

great
the axon tower design is awesome, see its thread

we can expect some very futuristic towers for business bay


----------



## fahed

I've got two pictures for the new Abu Dhabi Ports scanned from a newspaper. Enjoy!


----------



## Shad

The first island look like a key n second one looks like eye...isnt?



fahed said:


> I've got two pictures for the new Abu Dhabi Ports scanned from a newspaper. Enjoy!


----------



## Krazy

Latest from dimensions

Dreams Tower









RAK Lake Towers


----------



## fahed

Krazy said:


> How are you supposed to access the roundabout without getting run over?


This brings back memories from the Arcade era


----------



## zee

^^ haha yeah


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

didnt know where to put this so...

DM to undertake projects worth Dhs1.5 billion
[Sunday, May 28, 2006 2:21:00 pm] 

Dubai Municipality will undertake Dhs1.5 billion worth civic projects with a major focus on reshaping and restructuring the heart of the city and providing basic services to the newly-developed parts of the emirate, said the municipality's Acting Director General, Hussain Nasser Lootah.

Lootah said the municipality would soon make a complete overhauling of the civic body's administrative structure taking into account new changes that are taking place in the city.

He noted that the municipality is aiming to have zero visits by its customers to its offices by providing all civic services online by 2007. Thanks to the ambitious e-Government project it undertakes, the civic body has already made 90 per cent of its services online.

Explaining the projects that seek to reshape the city centre, Lootah said these projects include beautification and landscape projects, development of open spaces, and redevelopment of old areas.

"We want to add fresh charm to the city's central business districts. This is being done either by carrying out beautification projects like the Deira Corniche Project, Bani Yas Fountain project, or plazas like the one planned in Port Said area. Also, landlords will be instructed in some old areas to construct new buildings instead of old and dilapidated ones," said Lootah.

He added that new projects planned by Dubai Municipality include 29 public parks and 45 community parks which would add another 670 hectares of green area to Dubai's urban landscape, the new Dubai Zoo whose location will be decided next month, hundreds of government houses for low-income nationals, drainage net-works and a sewage treatment plant, among others. For the first time, the parks to be built will include two community parks exclusively for labourers staying in the designated labour accommodation areas of Al Muhaisina and Al Qouz.

To a question, Lootah noted that the municipality is in talks with the country's universities and higher educational institutions in a bid to raise the proportion of national manpower among its workforce. Already, the civic body and the Higher Colleges of Technology and Zayed University have agreed on training nationals for meeting the municipality's requirement for skilled technical staff.

He said the municipality has prepared development plans for the new communities that are taking shape in the city. "We have already instructed the concerned government bodies and institutions in the emirate to provide the required services in these areas like fire stations, hospitals, health centres, schools, and other public facilities.

R


----------



## dubaiflo

that sounds very good.

development plans for the new communities, that should mean parks, hospitals etc.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

UAE cement price hike blocked
United Arab Emirates: 1 hour, 51 minutes ago
The UAE's Ministry of Economy has overturned a decision by cement factories to increase the price of cement by 10Dhs per tonne from June 1, reported Gulf News. A Ministry official said that there should be no unified prices for cement and the decision was taken to prevent market instability and to protect consumer interests.

Go Sheikha Lubna! woohooo!

R


----------



## malec

Found these here:
http://www.al-baddad.com/content.cfm?id=177

It says the following towers are under construction. Don't know if they're all for dubai though.






































Aswell under "future" it shows this:


----------



## city of the future

that last one is awfull. first one is nice so glad to see that it will be built


----------



## dubaiflo

DG posted the first two and we thought the first one could be for SZR.


----------



## Stephan23

Wou, the "future" tower looks so great. This one must be in Dubai!!!!


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

Hell yeah , the last tower looks fantastic. real Dubai style 
hope it will be approved ,yet another great one for Dubai


----------



## Stephan23

The second and the fourth one are the same or not??!!
Looks a little bit similar to the 'Number One Dubai Marina'


----------



## dubaiflo

the 2nd one is way taller, however it could be the same design.


----------



## malec

Read the news and find out for yourself 

http://gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10043678.html


However, design not ready until a years time :bash:

We will see though, I'll check emirates today later on tonight since they always have the best renders, maybe they'll show something for this. At least we know now where one more unlimited height plot went


----------



## DUBAI

Nice 

so is this the signature tower we have been waiting for, or just another of those "unlimited height" plots?


----------



## malec

just another plot I'm sure


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> Read the news and find out for yourself
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10043678.html
> 
> 
> However, design not ready until a years time :bash:
> 
> We will see though, I'll check emirates today later on tonight since they always have the best renders, maybe they'll show something for this. At least we know now where one more unlimited height plot went


Who said anything about there not being a design??? 

You may have beat me to the article, but I've beat ya to the render. he he! 

Enjoy....


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

saw that this morning...another one to add to our list of 100 plus storey towers...if they are sticking with that design then it will look alot like the bahrain world trade centre towers...and a 40 floor com tower for the marina/media city area...cool!!!

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emaar announces ‘Best Garden’ competition
[Tuesday, May 30, 2006 5:09:00 pm]

Emaar Properties recently announced the launch of their ‘Best Garden Competition’ whereby residents throughout Emaar’s communities can nominate their garden, terrace or balcony as part of the competition.

With entries due before June 15, residents will be seen pruning their flowers and trees over the next two weeks before they submit a maximum of five photos of their gardens together with a registration form to the Community Management Department located at the Emaar Customer Centre, Building 1 of the Emaar Business Park. Registration forms are being distributed within Emaar communities and nominations will be listed on the Community Portal (www.emaar.com/communityportal) along with the announcement of winners on June 25, 2006.

“In addition to offering unique lifestyle options to residents, we continue to look at ways of nurturing the sense of community within our various developments. As part of our ongoing efforts to encourage community activities, this competition will offer our residents to opportunity to participate in a fun activity where they can show-off their green finger capabilities to other residents,” said Ahmad Al Falasi, Director of Property Management, Emaar Properties.

lol...

R


----------



## malec

To be honest I'm not too blown away by this one. I wonder how high this one is though since it has a massive spire


----------



## Face81

100 storeys at about 4m a floor would mean that this could easily break the 400m mark. The design is pretty cool, Maled.

Why dont you like it?


----------



## malec

Face81 said:


> 100 storeys at about 4m a floor would mean that this could easily break the 400m mark. The design is pretty cool, Maled.
> 
> Why dont you like it?


It's about the same height as burj al alam I think since it has a huge spire.
I don't think the cutout part enhances the design like it should. Something way more interesting could be done with that part rather than leave it as concrete and small windows.

Concrete and small windows doesn't work on skyscrapers I think, a typical example of this is the jumeirah beach residence


----------



## malec

Check out www.aedas.com

New proposals for Dubai and also a WTF type one for Abu Dhabi (that really looks impossible to build aswell). Also ocean heights II is back on their site


----------



## Nasrawi

i really like the union square proposal


----------



## Stephan23

I think the dark towers in the back are very intersting too!!! mg:


----------



## flares

Does anyone know which of the residential projects listed in Ab Dab forum will be open to expatriates and their likely completion dates.

A nice 3-4 bed townhouse similar to those availbale in Dubai would be right down my street in a few years time!!

Thanks

flrs


----------



## Fluppet

From GulfConstruction May:

Aldar to build 32 hotels

Abu Dhabi

Aldar Properties has advanced plans for 32 new hotels to be built in Abu Dhabi within the next three to seven years.

These hotels will increase the annual room offering in the city by over 2.2 million – almost doubling its current capacity.
The planned range extends from small boutique hotels through business hotels to major international resorts – everything to cater for the rapidly increasing number of visitors to Abu Dhabi.
These hotels will complement the current $5.7 billion international airport expansion currently under way, which is designed to take a minimum of 20 million passengers a year.
Aldar has already announced its first prestigious waterfront resort Al Gurm, on the western edge of Abu Dhabi Island.
The resort hotel will be Aldar-owned, but operated and managed by the internationally renowned Banyan Tree Group – as their first opening in the UAE. On completion, the resort will have 161 keys and a full supporting restaurant and spa service. Construction work has already commenced.
“Aldar’s initial hotel offering is the first of its kind in the UAE,” said Aldar chairman Ahmed Ali Al Sayegh. “Al Gurm Resort will be an exclusive and environmentally friendly development, set within a substantial natural mangrove habitat. “It has been carefully designed to offer visitors and residents endless opportunities to appreciate and enjoy the beauty and serenity of its surroundings.”
Aldar’s recently launched Al Raha Beach development will be home to eight of the company’s different hotel projects: two 100 key boutique hotels, two full service business hotels and four limited service hotels. These will be constructed over the next three to five years, with the first hotel fully operational by the end of 2009.


----------



## Fluppet

Apparently construction has started on Al Gurm Resort. Also I've heard that the Review Stand is being demolished. I'll be in Abu Dhabi in a few days, so I'll try to take some photos of the various projects around the city.


----------



## Krazy

that's great fluppet... i hope you can take updates for landmark tower


----------



## Krazy

Dubai land sales reach $111m

Land sales in Dubai reached $111m in the past week, according to the Land Department. *The biggest sale was for a plot in Marsa Dubai that changed hands for $23.8m. *Mortgages worth $97.2m were also registered.


----------



## Krazy

*Capital plans parking meters*

8 June 2006

ABU DHABI — The Abu Dhabi Municipality has embarked on a pilot project to instal parking meters in the capital.

The project is part of a new user-friendly Parking Management Programme (PMP) for the entire city to help eliminate congestion and ease movement of vehicular traffic, said Engineer Saif Ahmed Mohammed Butti Al Qubaesi, Assistant Under Secretary for Roads and Technical Services.

“The city of Abu Dhabi like all capitals of the world is going through a rapid phase of development, with a rising population, burgeoning industrial and commercial infrastructure and real estate development all generating a heavy movement of traffic, causing bottlenecks and congestion in some parts of the city. This is not only causing problems for vehicle owners in terms of obstructions to smooth and quick movement and access to places of work, shopping malls and restaurants, but also making it extremely difficult in some cases to find proper parking places," Eng Qubaisi noted.

He added that parking was not just a headache to private car owners, but even the police and civil defence authorities were finding it difficult to reach venues and other sites when an emergency situation arose.

He said the municipality was fully aware of the problems and has already taken several measures to improve the situation. To solve the problem, the municipality has built six underground parking lots for 3,338 cars at various crowded spots in the city, providing suitable and secure parking facilities at affordable rentals.

“These underground parking lots situated in Hamdan Street behind Ministry of Health and Liwa Centre, Hammed Centre, the Abu Dhabi Investment Authority, near Zakir Hotel, and behind Arab Bank and the under construction car park near Al Noor Hospital, have to large extent resolved the parking problem, but we are aware that more is needed," added Mr Qubaesi.

Referring to other measures taken to ease the situation, he pointed out that the municipality has stopped renewing parking permits for private parking and has started to remove the expired spaces which are now illegal.

Giving details of the PMP project, he said there were several main points including redesigning and re-routing (one-way) the existing network of some roads and by-lanes to provide maximum possible paid parking spots, installing metres to regularize parking time, issuing special permits for residential parking at reduced rates in residential zones, and deploying a team of qualified and trained parking inspectors to efficiently manage the system .

There will also be a website to help and guide car owners, drivers and motorists about the new parking system.

The new project has been designed for the entire city of Abu Dhabi.

Initially it will be implemented on a pilot basis in Zone E-8, which stretches between Khalifa Street and Hamdan Street in the North and South respectively and the Al Zafra street on the West and the Al Najda on the East.

Said Qubaesi: "Surveys done by us have shown that this area is under heavy pressure, lacking proper and accessible parking places. We are working to re-design the streets in this zone; it will be the testing ground for our pilot project installing parking metres."

This project will provide the basis for PMP to further expand the programme to reach other areas of the city in order to eliminate the problem, said Qubaesi .

At a later stage when all major roads and streets have been provided with parking metres, and end-users have become familiar with the system, the municipality will introduce an advance and easy system of payments through credit cards and mobile phones.


----------



## flares

Krazy said:


> that's great fluppet... i hope you can take updates for landmark tower


not much to see yet. unless big holes in the ground are your thing!!!!


----------



## Krazy

picture of the board on site will do for now


----------



## Fluppet

Does anyone see how installing parking meters will have any effect at all on making it easier to find parking, which is the reason stated for doing it? Parking meters don't magically make more parking spaces. People need to park their cars somewhere... if they have to pay for it, they have to pay for it, but it will have no effect on the amount of cars or the number of spaces. It will be a bad day for Abu Dhabi when parking meters are installed


----------



## AUHKnight

*Details from Landmark board*

Passed by the other day but no camera at the time...double parked for a second to get some details.

THE LANDMARK
Plot C20-21 Sector W-3 (it's right next door to ADIA)
Project Manager: EC HARRIS
see http://www.echarris.com/international/content.asp?s=100093&c=10&language=-1
Architect: Looked like "Care Paul & Associates" (too far away to read it properly...)
BURO HAPPOLD
HANSCOMB
BAUER INTERNATIONAL


----------



## Fluppet

Futher to my previous rant on parking meters... Starting with a trial area is also a bad idea... people will just avoid parking in those areas, and so will park in areas that do not yet have meters. This means non-trial areas will have an even worse parking situation, and I just know they are going to say the trial has proved the parking meters are a success because the parking problem will have easied in the trial area. Grrr!


----------



## habibi

*Architect of Landmark*

The architect is Ceser Pelly and associates




AUHKnight said:


> Passed by the other day but no camera at the time...double parked for a second to get some details.
> 
> THE LANDMARK
> Plot C20-21 Sector W-3 (it's right next door to ADIA)
> Project Manager: EC HARRIS
> see http://www.echarris.com/international/content.asp?s=100093&c=10&language=-1
> Architect: Looked like "Care Paul & Associates" (too far away to read it properly...)
> BURO HAPPOLD
> HANSCOMB
> BAUER INTERNATIONAL


----------



## malec

Does this need its own thread?



Al Gouzland's 8,000 homes on track

By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor


Dubai: Construction of Dubai Properties' 8,000 new houses, Al Gouzland Development in Al Quoz, being developed at a cost of Dh2 billion ($545 million), is progressing well, the company said.

The development, which is being built off Al Khail Road, is divided into two phases.

The project is modelled on sustainable housing developments found elsewhere in the world, and is part of Dubai Properties' mission to provide integrated community housing that is in line with the market needs.

The size of the units include one, two and three bedroom apartments. This is Dubai Properties' first rental cluster, although the company has been developing projects for freehold sale. The units will be offered on rental basis, which officials say, will help tame the overheated rental property market.

"The units in Al Quoz are available on a rental basis. They will be primarily rented out by Dubai Properties for corporate use and as staff housing. The aim of the project is provide quality housing for private use," a spokesperson told Gulf News.

"There will be public parks, clinics, pedestrian walkways, and other facilities that will meet the needs of the community."

The rents have not been finalised yet. "At the moment, these are under advisement, and we will update you when a final decision has been made," the spokesperson said.

As part of the construction of the Al Quoz project, Dubai Properties is looking at long-term operating and maintenance requirements, the broader issues of support systems for residents, and the health and sustainability of communities.

"Dubai Properties is always studying current market conditions to determine demand and supply, particularly in respect to the residential property market. We believe there is a real need for quality housing in Al Quoz, particularly from people working in the many businesses and free zones in the area," Hashim Al Dabal, chief executive of Dubai Properties, said in a statement.

"This initiative is intended to add more diversity to the Dubai property market by providing a new housing model. We will continue to study the market, and offer residential and commercial solutions as and when required.

"We, at Dubai Properties, believe in providing market leading housing solutions, in addition to niche developments. We are enhancing our existing portfolio of projects by creating a development that is both unique and able to meet the evolving needs of the market."

The Al Gouzland Development has been designed by Meecon.

In phases
Integrated community housing

* The development, which is being built off Al Khail Road, is divided into two phases.
* Phase I, valued at Dh700 million, will be ready in January 2007 when 3,000 housing units will be ready for occupation.
* The second phase of the development is valued at Dh1.3 billion and will add 5,000 more units by the end of 2008.


----------



## dubaiflo

we heard of that a long while ago.

yeah i think u could open a thread, it is a good project.


----------



## CULWULLA

hey guys, couldnt find the 300m+ towers thread so ill post the latestdiagram here.
let me know any errors,mia updates ect.


----------



## Krazy

thanks culwulla.. u can remove marina gardens from the diagram.. we think it's not going to be built and is just a has-been proposal


----------



## Stephan23

THX Culwulla. :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

1.) Please add faccade to Rose Tower. :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: 
2.) 'LIST OF TOWERS OVER 300' is in the THREAD ARCHIVE :righton: :righton:
3.) Delete Najd Tower :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: 
4.) Emirates Hotel are 2 towers now mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: 
5.) Delete Al Sharq Tower :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash:
6.) It's so small. I'm not sure, what I see. The Burj Dubai is not in floor 37 and 140 meters tall. Or I'm wrong??? hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dubaiflo

yes remove Marina Gardens

and the emirates hotel is now a twin tower 395m http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346123 + al attar should be a 3rd floor already with core 5th floor.

also ocean heights has a small hole.

don't remove najd, we don't know what will happen.

why should he remove al sharq?


----------



## Stephan23

I thought it's canceld?? :hm: :hm: :hm: :hm:


----------



## CULWULLA

thanks guys, ive edited diagram. i also forgot marina101.ive worked out the emirates hotels are only about 320m to roof.


----------



## thedubailife

Graet Update look forward to the next one


----------



## Stephan23

I hope the 4 left towers gets built!!! mg:


----------



## Krazy

*Dubai Media Square* 
























*Location : *Dubai, United Arab Emirates

*Client: *Dubai Media Square

*Facility: *Mixed - Commercial, Retail and Residential

*Size: *G + 12 floors maximum on a 6,000sqm site

*Status: *International design competition winning scheme for Dubai Media City

Dubai Media Square was conceived as 'a major regional and international hub for media companies' on a 6,000sqm site within Dubai Media City. The square features a 24-hour environment where media and IT related companies will work and live in an exciting 'high activity' environment. The total project offers in excess of 120,000sqm of gross floor area in a prime location.

The design incorporates thematic architectural icons and the reflected atmospheres of each country's approach to the world of international media to produce a striking and varied skyline. The design focused on the following cities:

London, Dubai, Paris, New York, Venice, Rome, Miami, 'China Town' and India.

To highlight the nature and importance of these sequenced spaces, the designers have focused on well-known landmarks from various cities to create distinct ambiences and settings for events. It would be a 'Mall of International Meeting Places' providing:

* A red London double-decker bus at Piccadilly Circus;
* An air-conditioned covered Central Park boating lake with Times Square and the Guggenheim museum;
* Brooklyn Bridge and Fontana de Trevi in open water;
* An Italian piazza;
* A lively colourful Miami South Beach Parade;
* A bustling China Town featuring the Orient;
* An open air Bollywood multi-function area.

The Mall on the ground and first floor will also have haute couture, 'high street' and bargain 'souk' style shopping along with bars, cafes, cinemas, fast food and themed restaurants conveniently located in open piazza or park areas.
The upper levels will accommodate a mix of quality sea-view apartments and commercial office spaces.


----------



## malec

I won't comment


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

I'm not going to say anything either although I'D love too.....****


----------



## Krazy

cmon guys... I know you wanna comment on this pic


----------



## malec

Doesn't matter anyway though, it was just a design competition. How did it win though :weird:


----------



## Krazy

i guess those were the requirements.. if it did win though doesnt it mean it will be built?


----------



## dubaiflo

i think this could be the same as Riverwalk.

there is not more space for such a big project in media city anyway?


----------



## malec

Krazy said:


> i guess those were the requirements.. if it did win though doesnt it mean it will be built?


Not necessarily, if it's just a design competition then it's probably just an entry for a competition and that's it.


----------



## Krazy

*Installation of parking meters*










Work on the installation of parking meters has started in the area between Capital Garden on Khalifa Street and the Ministry of Awqaf on Hamdan Street in Abu Dhabi.

The entire area, designated as Sector E-8, has been turned upside down by contractors who are installing the meters.

Saif Ahmed Mohammed Butti Al Qubaesi, the assistant under-secretary of the Roads and Engineering Department, said: “We and the contractors are fast tracking to complete this project within two months.” Once the project is completed, there will be surface car parking space for 982 cars in addition to the existing underground parking for 475 cars.

Al Qubaesi said: “This is the model project which we want to complete in two months time, making use of the summer holidays when most people are outside the country.” He said the municipality has requested people to tolerate the inconvenience.

As a gesture to car owners the municipality has decided to allow free parking in the underground car park until the municipality completes its work, said Al Qubaesi.

He, however, said that free car parking will be allowed for up to 48 hours at a stretch.

“The goodwill offer is for 48-hour period only. Parking for long period of time, like leaving the vehicle for weeks and months during summer holidays – will not be allowed.” Rahat Noor Khan, a longtime resident of the area, said: “Yes, there is lot of inconvenience, but I look forward to when the project will be completed and we will have peace of mind as go around the place looking for parking space.” Nand Kumar, the advertising and promotions manager of Emke Group, said: “Even before work started, our customers faced a parking problem as car owners of neighbouring buildings occupied parking spaces in front of our outlet. At least when the redesigned car park is complete we will not have this problem,” he said.


----------



## flares

Fluppet said:


> Futher to my previous rant on parking meters... Starting with a trial area is also a bad idea... people will just avoid parking in those areas, and so will park in areas that do not yet have meters. This means non-trial areas will have an even worse parking situation, and I just know they are going to say the trial has proved the parking meters are a success because the parking problem will have easied in the trial area. Grrr!


parallels can be drawn with when the Congestion Charge was introduced into London. Some though the problem would be pushed to the already congested inner suburbs but I believe it is being hailed as a success.


----------



## Face81

^^ Thats a pretty old project. We have seen those pics and that article a long, long time ago. Why has it re-surfaced? I thought it was a dead project? :dunno:


----------



## Krazy

*Fortune Group eyes Abu Dhabi for venture after Burj Al Alam* 

Leading Dubai-based real estate development company, Fortune Group, said that it plans to set up a dedicated sales centre at UAE capital, Abu Dhabi to tap the large base of investors there. This was announced at a special ceremony held at the Emirate to present the Group’s flagship project, the AED 4 billion, Burj Al Alam to investors there.

The Burj Al Alam investor launch was held at Emirates Palace Hotel, Abu Dhabi on June 14, under the patronage of H. H. Sheikh Dr. Sultan Bin Khalifa Al Nahyan – President of the Crown Prince Court and Member of the Executive Committee. H. H. Sheikh Dr. Sultan Bin Khalifa Al Nahyan said, “In accordance to the vision of my father we want UAE to become the center of attraction for the region in particular and the world in general. Thus, we are looking forward to joint venture opportunities with Fortune Group in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. Further details for our partnership will be disclosed in due course.”

Commenting on future plans of the Group, Mr. Syed Mohammad Ali, CEO – Fortune Group said, “The Abu Dhabi real estate market has been experiencing unprecedented growth over the past two years and is poised to grow further. With investments in excess of AED 6.5 billion in niche real estate projects in Dubai, we are now looking at Abu Dhabi for our next project.” Fortune Group’s current investments in Dubai real estate is valued at over AED 6.3 billion across seven exclusive commercial and residential freehold projects. Burj Al Alam is the Group’s most significant project development coming up at Business Bay in Dubai. Other group projects are located at Jumeirah Lake Towers, Palm - Jebel Ali, Dubai Sports City and International Media Production Zone.


----------



## DUBAI-Boomtown

What is with Hydroplis?

:? :? :?


----------



## Stephan23

German TV says it's underway!!!


----------



## dubaiflo

^^:rofl:

the only chance i see for it becoming reality is Dubai Waterfront.


----------



## Tractor

I think Dubai is taking copying Vegas to excess now - Dubai doesn't need cheesy rip-offs of global icons everywhere!


----------



## I Heart DF

I'm impressed with the Dubai development, but I don't know if Dubai is being built in an existing city or in is it being built on a part of the desert where nothing existed. I would appreciate an info about this question.

Thanks


----------



## zee

that is a very modern and sleek building

i think it will be jus over/under 100m


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ less than that.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

here is some stuff from meed:

Al-Rostamani Pegel wins more towers
CONSTRUCTION UAE
21 Jul 2006

The local/German Al-Rostamani Pegel (ARP) has been awarded three contracts worth more than AED 900 million ($245 million) in Dubai. The contracts cover towers on Shaikh Zayed road, Business Bay and Jumeirah Village.

On Shaikh Zayed road, ARP has been awarded the AED 500 million ($136 million) main construction contract for the Latifa tower project. The 32-month contract calls for the construction of a 55-storey residential tower and seven-level basement with a total built-up area of 155,000 metres. The local Dutch Foundation has completed the foundations package. The consultant is Egypt’s Conin; the local Archiplan is the project manager; and the client is a private developer.

ARP has also been awarded two contracts by local developer KM Properties for the Park Lane tower project in Business Bay and the El-Matador project at Jumeirah Village. The estimated AED 210 million ($57 million) Park Lane tower contract involves the construction of a 32-storey mixed-use building with a total built-up area of 64,000 square metres. Uruguay’s Carlos Ott is the architect.

For El-Matador, the estimated AED 200 million contract covers the construction of a 42-storey building with a built-up area of 55,000 square metres.

The consultant is Germany’s Kling Consult (MEED 14:4:06).


New line-up for Oasis
CONSTRUCTION UAE
21 Jul 2006

The local Landmark Group has invited companies to bid by 25 July for the redevelopment of the Oasis Centre on Shaikh Zayed road. The contract calls for the construction of a shopping mall with a built-up area of 149,000 square metres. The original Oasis Centre was destroyed by a fire last September. The local Middle East Foundations is working on the foundations package.

R


----------



## dubaiflo

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> here is some stuff from meed:
> 
> Al-Rostamani Pegel wins more towers
> CONSTRUCTION UAE
> 21 Jul 2006
> 
> The local/German Al-Rostamani Pegel (ARP) has been awarded three contracts worth more than AED 900 million ($245 million) in Dubai. The contracts cover towers on Shaikh Zayed road, Business Bay and Jumeirah Village.
> 
> On Shaikh Zayed road, ARP has been awarded the AED 500 million ($136 million) main construction contract for the Latifa tower project. The 32-month contract calls for the construction of a 55-storey residential tower and seven-level basement with a total built-up area of 155,000 metres. The local Dutch Foundation has completed the foundations package. The consultant is Egypt’s Conin; the local Archiplan is the project manager; and the client is a private developer.
> 
> ARP has also been awarded two contracts by local developer KM Properties for the Park Lane tower project in Business Bay and the El-Matador project at Jumeirah Village. The estimated AED 210 million ($57 million) Park Lane tower contract involves the construction of a 32-storey mixed-use building with a total built-up area of 64,000 square metres. Uruguay’s Carlos Ott is the architect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R



ok latifa tower.. what was that.
i know it, i am sure.

or i just messed sth up.. 

anyway, dutch foundation, there are .. two unknown ones where DF is working?


and we know Park Lane is going to be built


----------



## Krazy

got this reply from AAA

Thank you Mr. Samir



Kindly specify the images and photos that belong to your client and please provide us with prove of copy right for your client

And we will glade to remove it immediately



Thank you



Mohammad


----

So guys please post the link to your pictures and also the ssc link where you first posted them.


----------



## Naz UK

^^ :lol: @ "your client"! Samir the attorney!


----------



## dubaiflo

:rofl:


Altin and Tom, Mr Attorney samri will charge u for those services 

yeah post the links and i want them to remove those 

hopefully they will use other photos that belong to SSC forumers :rofl:


----------



## Tom_Green

dubaiflo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Altin and Tom, Mr Attorney samri will charge u for those services
> 
> yeah post the links and i want them to remove those
> 
> hopefully they will use other photos that belong to SSC forumers :rofl:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203569&page=7&pp=20
The pic is in post 40.









I never thought about selling my pics. 
But if somebody is willing to try to sell my pics we could make 50% me / 50% (your name here). 

Krazy: thanks


----------



## Chad

*Abu Dhabi Gate :*


----------



## zee

:rofl: i never knew we could make big bux from pictures

samir..have u replied yet? wat did u say?

i see the title has changed


----------



## Darth Shemp

I see Tom Green photograph on websites more than any other. 

Congrats  

Interesting that I have not seen construction photographs of Burj Dubai very much. Very rare.

When I do see them, they have Bikes website name instead.


----------



## Tom_Green

I don`t have any problems with my pics beeing shown on other pages, as long as the page is not commercial and nobody claims that my pics are his pics. They don`t even need to say that i took them. 

Everyboddy should see how beautiful Dubai is. 



Darth Shemp said:


> I see Tom Green photograph on websites more than any other.
> 
> Congrats


Really? I didn`t know this. 
Somehow this makes me a little bit happy


----------



## thedubailife

I think if the photographer is credited with the picture. If you know the possible source then thats fine and on a forum you just need to PM the person to ask for there consent.

As an example here's a credit to Tom when we used a picture he posted and also a credit to face81 by his real name

http://www.thedubailife.com/index.php/main/content/contents_may_2006_issue_01

Now i think thats a fair swap. 

Only thing about selling i think they should be either chaep are free for non commercial / small operations who are willing to credit the person.


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> got this reply from AAA
> 
> Thank you Mr. Samir
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly specify the images and photos that belong to your client and please provide us with prove of copy right for your client
> 
> And we will glade to remove it immediately
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> So guys please post the link to your pictures and also the ssc link where you first posted them.


Post 489 in here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=109119&page=20&pp=25

I still have the original picture in my Camera's SD memory card.


----------



## dubaiflo

u still have it on your MEMORY CARD?  :weird:


----------



## Naz UK

It's not too easy to quickly fill a 4GB Ultra-fast SD card, right Altin? :runaway:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Nah, it is just 512MB, but I keep in there the best pictures i've ever taken.


----------



## zee

i jus remembered that i saw tom's picture on tv also

the one that looks over szr, i saw it on an ad that was selling 'sea views' or something


----------



## Fluppet

Cool renders, Chad! Do you have any more details on this project?


----------



## Krazy

this is probably a proposed design for the gate project on reem island


----------



## Krazy

Dubai-Lover said:


> corn tower by dimensions
> 
> http://www.dimensions-ec.com/News/main.htm


not there anymore on the site :dunno:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Krazy said:


> not there anymore on the site :dunno:


what's wrong dude?
when was your last appointment with your ophthalmologist?


----------



## Krazy

eeerhhhmm... it's not THERE FOR ME :rant:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

erm wats this....its at the internet city:










R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

krazy - you probably saved it as a favorite and it you don't have the update version of the website

dubai guys - yes, this one is on media city, internet city
there is no info on this project at all, we have been waiting for this for 2 years now


----------



## AltinD

^^ The tallest is topped up.


----------



## malec

zeeshanney said:


> hey guys do we have any info on this...its the first time seeing it:
> 
> Dubai Crescent Hotel, Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dos Architects' second foray into the Middle East is this crescent-shaped hotel for Boss Media Developments aimed at musicians, actors and directors — hence the in-house film-production, recording and video-editing facilities. It will operate like a private club, with an annual membership fee, and is billed as the first of its kind worldwide. It is slated to open in February 2008


I've seen this before, it's by the same architects who did that black alien-looking tower for the marina. It's probably just a proposal.

The architect's site:

http://dosarchitects.com/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

was just wondering wat bay avenue was as mentioned in the article:

Leo Burnett chosen by Dubai Properties to be its lead brand agency
[Monday, August 7, 2006 12:35:00 pm] 

Leo Burnett has begun an extensive advertising campaign for Dubai Properties’ Corporate Brand and the developer’s Business Bay Project. The move follows Leo Burnett being chosen by Dubai Properties, a member of Dubai Holding and one of the five master developers in Dubai with free hold status, to be its lead brand agency following a competitive agency review.

Leo Burnett’s work for the rapidly expanding player in Dubai’s fast growing property market will focus on a campaign that will emphasise the developer’s commitment to a journey of excellence, and its ability to create a unique environment for the lives of its customers. The Business Bay campaign will accentuate Dubai Properties’ commitment to making an environment conducive to the success of businesses of all types.

“We have been impressed by the quality of Leo Burnett’s planning, strategic interpretation, creative interpretation, and positive team interaction,” said Nizar Khoury, Chief Marketing Officer Dubai Properties.
“This is a company that has in its presentations managed to challenge itself and to think outside the box. We are happy to have them represent us in one of our most important developments and in highlighting our overall corporate brand,” Khoury continued.

Dubai Properties is one of the property development leaders of Dubai, a city that is seeing no shortage of property development and investment. As part of the Dubai Holding Group, Dubai Properties oversees large-scale development projects such as The Villa, Executive Towers and Bay Avenue. Dubai Properties is also in charge of the AED 50 billion Culture Village, a unique development offering an elite lifestyle in an intellectually stimulating environment, with year-round world class cultural events.

Kamal Dimachkie, Managing Director of Leo Burnett Dubai and Kuwait, had this to say about the expanded relationship: “We are immensely proud of the fact that Dubai Properties has recognised our abilities and has rewarded us with several of their largest projects, including the highly prestigious Business Bay. It is both a matter of trust and respect, and we look forward to working with Dubai Properties and forging a strong alliance.”

One of the top agencies at both a regional and global level, Leo Burnett coordinates marketing and brand strategy for Dubai Properties. The agency oversees and enhances Dubai Properties’ strong reputation, and helps to emphasise the immense expansion Dubai Properties is undertaking throughout the Dubai metropolitan area.
“This is a fascinating time for the property market in Dubai with myriad challenges,” added Kamal Dimachkie. “With a new development being announced every other day, how do you create a brand which will stand out and stand the test of time? I think for the team at Leo Burnett this is what we do best: that is create brands which are enduring and not just create awareness. This is what defines us as an agency and we are very excited to be part of this campaign with Dubai Properties.”

Leo Burnett Dubai is part of the Leo Burnett Middle East and North Africa group of companies, which also includes Starcom MediaVest, iLeo, MS&L and Black Pencil. As part of this group, Leo Burnett Dubai works in partnership with other members of the group to offer holistic integrated communications solutions from digital, database and direct marketing to public relations, media buying and below-the-line activities to its clients.

is it the mall at the base of executive towers?

R


----------



## malec

A few proposals I found on www.archinect.com. Some pretty good ones.



A house




















Grand Stand




















A hotel next to the emirates towers, looks like this has no chance of being built since the new supertall that looks like united towers is to be built here 





























Jadaf Competition, this looks great!











Museum of light (dunno what the hell this is)





























A proposal for the marina, too bad a crappy tower like iris blue has taken its place.











Another marina proposal




















Medical Research Centre




















Museum of replicas (very fitting for dubai )




















Museum of weapons




















An office tower











Orthopedics lab











A theatre




















A tower called “the edge”




















Another tower




















Transect Residence




















Proposals for a gate and a building in the new zoo

























I wouldn’t say all of these proposals are just concepts though. They look like none will get built but I also found this one the same site:


----------



## Krazy

^^ I dont think the marina proposal is where iris blue is.. in that render! and it looks great but i doubt it will go though.. the design is a bit too much for the marina


----------



## Dubai-Lover

this one looks very similar to the towers from motor city
you can see an almost identical design in their computer renderings


----------



## malec

All of these remind me of the zaha proposals I came across while trying to find renders for the dancing towers


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Sunday, 6 August 2006
DOZ signs up du

by Diana Milne










Dubai Outsource Zone (DOZ) has won another major contract, with du, the UAE’s second telecom operator, set to open a multi-million dollar contact centre
in the zone.

The state-of-the-art centre, which will be equipped by a range of suppliers including Oracle, Cisco and Nokia, is scheduled to be operational early next year.

Osman Sultan, CEO of du, last week said the operator was very pleased to be opening its first call-centre in DOZ. “We are a UAE company and as we grow we will have facilities across the country, but this first call-centre location in DOZ is in an operationally convenient and attractive location,” he said.

For DOZ, which is due to officially open this September, the du deal is a welcome step towards its stated target of capturing 5% of the global outsourcing market. It wants to have between 200 to 300 companies based there in the next five years. Firms that are currently planning to open outsourcing facilities in the zone include Arab Bank, Mashreqbank, the Jumeriah International group and InfoSpan.

“Dubai Outsource Zone is already being recognised as a regional hub,” said Ismail Al Naqi, executive director of DOZ.

“Our main target is to be the leading regional outsourcing destination,” he added.

R


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy said:


> ^^ I dont think the marina proposal is where iris blue is.. in that render! and it looks great but i doubt it will go though.. the design is a bit too much for the marina



Maybe they take it for the BB.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

the mysterious towers at the internet city:




























R


----------



## TowerPower

^^ Nice. Did you get any other shots of towers around internet city/tecom? THey're much appreaciated. -TP


----------



## dubaiflo

corn tower still there for me.

awesome design.

JV.. what the heck is that about.. so many things popping up there, it will be the next big cluster.
still hope the plots are shaped like the old jum horizon project.

rotating city will come


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

TowerPower said:


> ^^ Nice. Did you get any other shots of towers around internet city/tecom? THey're much appreaciated. -TP


erm no just the one....and ur welcome.

R


----------



## chix_love

BERLIN December 13, 2004; The AP reported that German carmaker Volkswagen AG will begin assembling heavy trucks in the United Arab Emirates beginning in 2006, a spokesman said Monday.

The company plans to begin with 1,000 commercial vehicles before expanding production to 3,000, spokesman Frank Gaube said. A cooperative contract between the company and the emirate of Abu Dhabi was signed over the weekend, he said.

The deal also will promote lease planning and fleet management in the area, he said.

"The main goal is to set up an automotive zone in Abu Dhabi," Gaube said.

Meanwhile, Volkswagen said its vehicle deliveries in the first 11 months of 2004 rose 1.6 percent, boosted by sales of commercial vehicles.

Deliveries rose to 4.61 million vehicles from 4.54 million in the same period a year ago, VW said.

:runaway: :weirdo: 
If anyone have posted earlier . forgive me!!1 :cheers:


----------



## AD1990

*AD Tourist Club*

Someone knows what is going to be done with the Tourist Club in Abu dhabi ? Is there any pics of the project ?


----------



## Shad

i heard they r making a mall...


----------



## Krazy

Jumeirah Diamond 



Imre said:


> I have only this:
> 
> As one of our esteemed clientele, we are pleased to inform you of the pre-launch of the latest and newest development in Jumeirah Village Circle; Jumeirah Diamond. Once again, we are giving investors and home owners the opportunity to break into the rising Dubai property market.
> 
> 
> 
> Jumeirah Village
> 
> 
> 
> Centrally located between Sheikh Zayed Road and the astounding Dubailand project, Jumeirah Village is a self-contained development with a vast range of facilities. These include international schools, town and country clubs, a community centre, jogging and cycling trails, sports, leisure and medical facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Jumeirah Diamond is a community comprising of two residential buildings (G+4) with a choice of studios, one and two bedroom apartments that have been designed to make best use of space.
> 
> Also part of the Jumeirah Diamond community is the uniquely designed villas that have been designed to meet every modern day family’s needs whether it is a two, three or a four bedroom villa.
> 
> 
> 
> Jumeirah Diamond is located:
> 
> 
> 
> · Seven kilometers from the world renowned Mall of the Emirates.
> 
> · Five minutes from Sheikh Zayed Rd.
> 
> · Ten minutes form the new Jabal Ali Airport and surrounding developments.
> 
> 
> 
> From the creative layout of the apartments to the full complement of recreation facilities available to residents, everything at Jumeirah Diamond has been created with convenience and lifestyle in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facilities:
> 
> 
> 
> · Main facilities are:
> 
> o An attractive lobby
> 
> o Two State-of-the-art gymnasiums; one for men and one for women
> 
> o A centrally located swimming pool
> 
> o Lush green landscape that gracefully blends with the surroundings
> 
> o Parking with reserved spaces for all residents
> 
> o Nearby parks
> 
> o jogging and cycling trails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · Security Considerations:
> 
> o A Concierge is on duty 24 hours a day
> 
> o Access to digital / satellite TV
> 
> o Advanced safety systems, including fire fighting equipment and general alarm system, and fire escapes.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well i have seen some weird signs near sheikha mariams palace that says Nakheel Marinas and their logo is there....will try and get some pics or if some is headin towards seef st look where all those ppl fish near the palace....

R


----------



## Krazy

*Five parks to be built at a cost of Dh90m*

Dubai Municipality will next month begin work on five neighbourhood parks, 35 community facilities and four jogging tracks at an estimated cost of Dh90 million.

Of these, projects worth Dh48m have been approved by Sheikh Hamdan bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Deputy Ruler of Dubai, UAE Minister of Finance and Industry and the Chairman of the Dubai Municipality. The remaining projects will be approved by the civic body’s chairman.

Essa Al Maidour, assistant director general of Dubai Municipality for General Projects Affairs, said these projects come as part of the civic body’s plan to green eight per cent of the city’s urban areas.

He noted that the five residential parks will include three in Al Barsha, one in Mirdif and also a pond park in Al Nahda.

“These parks will include a lot of greenery, shaded areas, resting places, jogging tracks, walkways, and playgrounds for football, basketball, tennis and volleyball.

“They will offer residents of these areas a place to unwind after a hard day’s work,” Al Maidour said. He added that the municipality will soon also set up some 18 new community facilities, in addition to enhancing 17 existing facilities.

Each of these facilities will also include children’s play grounds, walkways, and public playfields for football, volleyball and basketball. They will serve crowded residential areas including Al Manara, Al Safa, Umm Suqeim, Al Barsha, Al Quoz, Abu Hail, Jumeirah, Al Wasl, Al Beda’a, Al Jafiliyya, Al Mankhool, Al Muraqqabat, Al Towar, Al Ghusias, Nad Al Hamar, Al Rashidiya, Al Mizhar, Al Khawaneej, Al Hebab, and Nad Al Sheba.

The four jogging tracks planned by the municipality will be set up inside the existing parks in Al Towar 2, Al Towar 1, Creekside Park and Nad Al Sheba Park.

Al Maidour said the municipality had a long-term plan to enlarge green areas and to add different kinds of plants, trees and flowers.

“We are trying to offer the best services to the public and constructing these parks will help keep children away from playing on roads and endangering their lives,” Al Maidour said.


----------



## Face81

Random pic I tool that clearly shows that the DEWA IWPP will be cut in half because of the Arabian Canal. Note the number of bridges to be built over the Canal within DEWA itself!












This pic shows how the canal will pass through the Jumeirah Village area...


----------



## AltinD

*DUBAI GOSSIP III*

Part 2 here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332734

Time for a new thread, since the other one already reached 502 posts

To start:

The UNKNOWN tower, between Al Moosa and Sahara Towers:






























Consultant is CANADIAN CONSULT
Piling Contractor is MIDDLE EAST FOUNDATION GROUP


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

http://www.nuran.com/content/coming-soon.asp

Coming Soon

In the coming months, Nuran is set to offer serviced residences in Al Alka Residences, The Greens and The Residences, Burj Dubai.

R


----------



## Face81

Random pic I took that clearly shows that the DEWA IWPP will be cut in half because of the Arabian Canal. Note the number of bridges to be built over the Canal within DEWA itself!











This pic shows how the canal will pass through the Jumeirah Village area...


----------



## dubaiflo

nice map where did u get it face.

altin didn't we know of that unknown one already..


----------



## Krazy

nice map but I dont think this is possible.... or it would make much sense


----------



## dubaiflo

i would guess they would connect the AC to the sea underground, rather than that way.


----------



## Krazy

taking it thru an established industrial zone just so that u can have your canal doesn't make any sense to me.. and I don't think jafza would allow it either... it's way too much hassle.. i think the canal should stop before szr...


----------



## AltinD

^^ The Power Plant has nothing to do with JAFZA. If it had it would have been better since both JAFZA and NAKHEEL are part of the same corporation (Dubai World)


----------



## AltinD

dubaiflo said:


> altin didn't we know of that unknown one already..


Of course we knew about that site, since months ago, what we don't know yet is what tower it will be build there. I have a feeling for another Al Attar ...


----------



## Krazy

^^ you might as well open a project thread for this one if we are gonna have threads for sites like these
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=301179


----------



## thedubailife

Just move the power plant put it in a place far far away, it's just in the wrong place. Bet when they put it there they never thought they would build around if at all.


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> ^^ you might as well open a project thread for this one if we are gonna have threads for sites like these
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=301179


Becouse that specific thread was opened and nothing hapened on the site for ages, we decided back then not to open a separate thread for this site, unless we have a project board or info about what it will be build.


----------



## Krazy

*New bulk handling port planned at Mussafah*

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi's Higher Corporation for Specialised Economic Zones (Zones Corp) yesterday announced it plans to build a new bulk handling port at the Mussafah Industrial Area at an estimated cost of Dh1.5 to Dh2 billion.

Dutch company Haskoning Nederland BV has been appointed as consultant to undertake a feasibility study. An agreement to this effect was signed by Norman Johnston, Chief Executive, Zones Corp and Torbin Hansen, representing the Dutch company.

"The new port will come up at Industrial City of Abu Dhabi (ICAD) III in Mussafah to handle heavy material required for the big industries in Mussafah. Essentially, this port will cater to the industrial area," said Johnston.

The feasibility study is expected to be completed in four months.


----------



## KapitangKiko

Friday, 4 August 2006
*Abu Dhabi comes of age*
by Joseph Mortimer 


The majestic Kempinski property, Emirates Palace has captured international attention and is a prime venue for meetings, conferences and incentives, as well as luxury holidays and romantic getawys for honeymooners. 
Abu Dhabi’s attributes are often overlooked because leisure and corporate clients opting for the UAE are all too often dazzled by Dubai’s wow factor.

Years of tourism promotion and the construction of iconic buildings like the Burj Al Arab have achieved global recognition for Dubai, leaving the other emirates behind in a trail of dust.

But things are beginning to change. Tourism to all of the emirates has picked up in the last few years, and each one is now investing in its respective tourism infrastructure. 

While Dubai has shot to superstardom almost overnight, its geographically superior neighbour and the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi has evolved slowly, transforming itself from a quiet commercial town that prospered from the oil and gas industry, to an international city that attracts a growing number of leisure, business and MICE visitors each year.

“Last year, visitor arrivals increased by a very satisfactory 25% to 1.2 million and we expect the number to exceed 3 million by 2015,” explains Ali Ahmed Al Hosani, 
director, marketing, Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA).

“The last time a survey [of inbound arrivals] was undertaken in 2003, the breakdown was 20% leisure, 5% MICE and 75% business. However, the leisure component is growing very fast and we anticipate that it will account for more than 40% by 2015.”

The UK market is the largest source of European travellers to the emirate, accounting for some 100,000 visitors in 2005, he adds.

The recent formation of the ADTA in 2004 and the Tourism Development and Investment Company (TDIC) in 2005 lit the touch paper that set off an explosion of new developments throughout the emirate.

This led industry commentators worldwide to believe that Abu Dhabi was trying to emulate Dubai, but Hosani says the two emirates will offer very different experiences and will therefore complement one another.

“While we recognise and applaud Dubai’s success, we do not view Abu Dhabi’s development in terms of ‘catching up’,” he says.

“I would also emphasise that plans currently under development or in the pipeline are focused on the top end of the market, and within the next few years, you will see some truly spectacular properties in Abu Dhabi.”

Most of the new tourism developments are taking place in specially designated zones, rather than in existing built up areas, so disturbance to the local community will be minimal while construction is underway.

“These planned developments incorporate new integrated infrastructure facilities such as road networks, water supply etc, so there will be no problems,” Hosani says.

The ADTA has launched an online training initiative for travel agents called Abu Dhabi Tourism Champions giving them the opportunity to become destination experts. 

The programme has already been launched in the UK and will be introduced to the German market this month.

“Despite the strong growth in direct and internet sales by the tour operators, travel agents remain an extremely important force for introducing and promoting a destination to their customers, but they need to be enthusiastic and knowledgeable about the product,” says Hosani.

The culture club

The TDIC was formed to oversee the development of the emirate’s real estate assets and create tourism projects according to the guidance of the Abu Dhabi government and ADTA.

As part of the emirate’s drive to boost tourism, TDIC plans to build 17,500 new hotel rooms in the next five years and 5000 of these are already under design or construction.

The company’s flagship project is a mixed-use development to be built on natural land 500 metres off the coast of Abu Dhabi city.


Lee Tabler, CEO, TDIC: “We will be the pioneers in environmentally-friendly development. 
Saadiyat Island currently boasts lush mangrove forests, which will remain untouched by the development.

“We will be the pioneers in environmentally-friendly development,” says Lee Tabler, CEO, TDIC.

“We anticipated as a developer the need to keep the environmental areas associated with our project in this pristine condition, and we will work very carefully around the edges of the mangrove forest to avoid damaging any of the trees. The environmental agencies here in Abu Dhabi are very particular about that.

“This is going to be one of the major factors that distinguish Abu Dhabi from Dubai in terms of its development.” 

The Saadiyat Island project will comprise hotels, residential units, luxurious villas, and a cultural district. The latter will include five museums, educational facilities, artists’ parks, and artists-in-residence studios and last month, the TDIC revealed it had signed a contract to build a Guggenheim Museum in the district; the sixth and largest museum of its kind in the world.

Traditionally, cultural attractions have not interested Arab nationals, with most opting to savour the shopping and nightlife of the cities they visit, rather than art galleries and museums. But the ADTA believes this is a trend that will be bucked. 

“Many things will change as Abu Dhabi grows,” explains director general, Mubarak Hamad Al Muhairi.

“With the development of the cultural district, the taste of the local market and people within the GCC will also change. 

“People have not been in touch with cultural activities up to this point, but how can you have an interest in art if you have no art galleries?” he says. 

He believes the presence of a cultural district will generate an appreciation of art and culture. throughout the UAE.

“The current branding of Abu Dhabi is gaining the respect of the world,” he adds.

Time for convention

Abu Dhabi is also hoping to gain a reputation as a world-renowned MICE destination.

Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Company (ADNEC) is currently building a new exhibition centre (on the existing convention centre site), which will boast 57,000m² floor space, a 21,000m² visitor concourse and 7,500m² worth of multi-purpose halls, with conference facilities for up to 1200 people, and more than 30 meeting rooms. 

The first phase of the project is scheduled to be completed by December 2006, in time to host the IDEX 2007 defence exhibition and conference. 

ADNEC has also joined forces with the UK’s Reed Travel Exhibitions to host the Gulf’s first MICE exposition in March. GIBTM will be an offshoot of EIBTM, which is staged in Barcelona every year.

The area surrounding the new centre is scheduled for immediate development and will include hotels, serviced apartments catering to around 2000 people, 17 office towers, a marina development and a retail zone featuring more than 100 outlets.

The Kempinski-owned Emirates Palace, which opened in February 2005, has also boosted awareness of Abu Dhabi as a premium MICE destination. 

The seven-star hotel is largest meeting and conference venue in the Middle East and North Africa, offering 7000m² of space.

Last year it hosted the GCC Leaders Summit and the World Leadership Summit in November, and earlier this year, the first Annual Masters of Excellence exhibition; a four-day showcase of luxury lifestyle brands. 

“The Emirates Palace is a landmark not only for the UAE but for the [rest of the] Arab world as well,” says general manager, Noel Massoud. 

“The whole essence of the Palace represents the rich culture and dramatic tapestry of Arabian customs and traditions; we are proud to be identified as an Arabian icon and this is reflected in the services that we have and the amenities that we offer.”

Up in the clouds

One of the key drivers to inbound growth is the rapidly expanding Abu Dhabi-based UAE flag carrier, Etihad Airways and its leisure division, Eithad Holidays.

The latter produces a comprehensive colour brochure featuring detailed information on the emirate regarding culture and habits, as well as hotels and getaways, which has helped promote the emirate as a leisure destination in the MENA and European markets in particular.

“Abu Dhabi has always been seen as a commercial city, but never as a tourist destination,” explains Ken Bates, manager planning and purchasing for Etihad Holidays. 

“The majority of the business is still commercial rather than tourism, but the balance is shifting; the pendulum is moving quite quickly. Etihad was the first to try to expose it as a tourism centre.”

According to Bates, it has been hard to win custom from some of the major inbound markets that already have a well-established network of travel agents and tour operators.

“[But] in newer markets like South Africa, where there are relatively few mature operators on the market, we can make further penetration and be more successful,” he says. Abu Dhabi has also been well received in Sri Lanka and Norway, he adds.

No room at the inn

It is universally agreed that the current lack of hotel rooms in Abu Dhabi is stunting the emirate’s growth, and although plans to build 80 new hotels are in the pipeline, until they open their doors, the problem will remain.

“For the next few years there will be a shortage of beds,” explains Bates. 

“This has been exacerbated by the fact that a few hotels have been closed for refurbishment or knocked down to make way for new ones.”

He says that in peak times, availability is becoming increasingly tight and that room rates rocket as a result, although they are still considerable cheaper than Dubai.
Availability issues are unavoidable given the nature of the Middle Eastern traveller’s late booking habits, he adds.

The Hilton Abu Dhabi has seen average occupancies rocket from 55% in 2004 to 85% in 2005.

“We’re expecting to exceed that this year,” says Kevin Brett, the hotel’s general manager.

“There is no reason why these high levels of occupancy won’t continue for the next few years until some of the new hotels open, and even then, with the ongoing increase in the number of infrastructure projects, there will be corporate business all the time.”

Although the Hilton primarily caters to corporate business, its leisure component is growing due to hotel facilities such as the spa and beach club, two large ballrooms, several smaller meetings rooms, and 14 food and beverage outlets, which generate 55% to 60% of the hotel’s revenue, according to Brett.

But with the current shortage of rooms it’s hard to balance the number of business and leisure guests, he says.
“When big expositions in town and occupancy levels soar, it almost kills the tourism market,” he explains.

“But the new conference centre will spread that out. We don’t want to be only corporate, and we don’t want to be only leisure; you need your eggs spread about if you want to survive.”

Jean-Pierre Trabut, general manager, Le Meridien Abu Dhabi, is concerned that with many top-end hotel builds planned, there will be “saturation in the five-star market”.

“People should start looking at different categories of hotels; you look at a plane and you have three categories of seats, and that should be the same with hotels,” he says.

“I just don’t think there will be the clientele to fill 20,000 five-star bedrooms.”

Big-name hotel brands first began appearing in Abu Dhabi in the seventies when the city first came to life as a business destination. 
They include the Sheraton Abu Dhab



Resort and Towers, which has held prime position on the northern corner of Abu Dhabi’s Corniche since 1979 and primarily caters to business travellers although the beach, swimming pool and eight F&B outlets keep leisure guests entertained.

James Munro, general manager of the hotel, and area manager, UAE, believes that Abu Dhabi has huge potential as a niche eco tourism destination.

“There are long-term advantages of having eco-tourism projects and we could eventually see something similar to the Maldives taking place. Everything is on a smaller scale than Dubai; a more intimate scale,” he says.

Out of town

Outside of Abu Dhabi’s city, the emirate boasts a wealth of historical sights and places to visit, many of which have only recently started to appear in brochures.

The three main areas of interest are Al Ain, Liwa and Jebel Dhanna.

Al Ain, or the Garden City as it is known locally for its lush greenery, is an oasis that was founded on the ancient camel route to Oman.

Situated 148kms from the capital, Al Ain offers visitors a retreat set away from the cars and high-rise buildings, where guests can enjoy the scenery and some of the historic forts dotted around the desert. 

According to Lisa Wood, senior sales manager, InterContinental Resort Al Ain, the 
destination is a popular getaway for UAE residents who represent around 60% of the hotel’s guests annually.

“Regionally guests are mainly from Saudi Arabia and Oman, but also Qatar, Bahrain and Egypt,” she explains.

“Internationally, our main leisure visitors are from Germany, but this is definitely expanding now throughout the rest of Europe and beyond.”

Further out of town, Liwa is located 240km from the city, surrounded by vast sand dunes and stunning desert landscape.

In the opposite direction on the edge of the vast Empty Quarter that borders Abu Dhabi and Saudi Arabia, the Danat Resort, Jebel Dhanna offers guests a refreshing break from city life and access to the stunning Sir Bani Yas island wildlife reserve. (See page 10) 

Lessons learned

In spite of its late start, the development of Abu Dhabi as a tourism destination will benefit from observing the growth of Dubai, according to some industry experts.

Anwar Abu Monassar, branch manager, Net Tours, Abu Dhabi, believes the tourism industry will need to sit back and be patient if it wants to succeed. 

“The development of Abu Dhabi is still very much in its infancy,” he explains.

“We need to have a bit of courage, and the process has to be slow; you need time to adjust and to train people to deal with tourism; if you have no professionals to look after guests you could destroy the destination. 

“People coming for leisure and incentive holidays need a different level of service to those coming for business trips. 
“We must go ahead step by step and we have to keep control.”

But despite taking its time when it comes to building the infrastructure for tourism to thrive, Abu Dhabi has ensured that when the time comes to open the floodgates, the demand for the emirate will be strong. 

“No one destination has made so much progress in one year, in terms of generating an international awareness of what is on offer,” says Monassar. 

“Trade has been slower this summer, but now that the World Cup has finished, the Germans and the Brits will start to come back to Abu Dhabi.”

The Thomas Cook World Tour is set to take place in Abu Dhabi from December 7 to 14.

More than 270 travel professionals from across the globe are expected to attend the event, giving the emirate huge exposure and allowing trade to see first hand what it has to offer. 

The opening of the new convention centre will occur at the same time and therefore offer a golden opportunity to sell Abu Dhabi to the world, as well as setting the scene for the inevitable boom that will follow.

THE SALES PITCH
GETTING THERE:

Etihad Airways: from Casablanca, four weekly; from Damascus, six weekly; from Khartoum, three weekly; from Kuwait, six weekly; from Muscat, daily. 
Gulf Air: from Bahrain, 24 weekly; from Muscat, 18 weekly.
Kuwait Airways: twice weekly.
Middle East Airlines: five weekly.
Qatar Airways: five daily from Doha.
Royal Jet: Abu Dhabi’s leading charter flight operator can fly to any regional destination with an airport. Charter flights for business groups can work out cheaper than First Class travel on commercial airlines, and offers customers more privacy.
Royal Jordanian: daily from Amman.
Saudi Arabian Airlines: from Riyadh, five weekly.

NEW PROJECTS:
Saadiyat Island: a huge mixed-used development located 500 metres off the coast of Abu Dhabi. The natural island is partly covered with lush mangrove swamps that will be preserved by developers under ADTA’s strict environmental policies. 
The island will boast 19km of beaches, two golf courses, 29 hotels comprising more than 7000 rooms, including an iconic seven-star property, three marinas with berthing for 1000 vessels, around 8000 private villas, resorts set on spectacular beaches, more than 38,000 apartments and eight iconic ‘string of pearl’ architectural landmarks housing museums, a concert hall, art gallery and other major cultural offerings.
Shams Abu Dhabi: will be built on Reem Island; another natural landmass just off the coast of the capital. The development will provide residential units for up to 100,000, when it is completed in 2011.
Emirates Pearl: a 47-storey tower comprising hotel units and serviced apartments, targeted at both leisure and business travellers.
Al Raha Beach: a new city occupying 7.2 million m² of beachfront, which will house up to 120,000 residents on the beach side of the main highway leading into Abu Dhabi from Dubai.
Al Gurm: a waterfront resort and residential complex on the western edge of Abu Dhabi island. The resort will consist of a premier 161-room international luxury hotel and 59 exclusive villas.
Angsana Resort and Spa: will be the Middle East’s first Angsana property; a US $110 million eco-friendly development in Abu Dhabi’s Eastern Mangroves district.


----------



## DUBAI

thedubailife said:


> Just move the power plant put it in a place far far away, it's just in the wrong place. Bet when they put it there they never thought they would build around if at all.



Move it?


Where!!!


they have run out of coastline!

IMHO, they should have put it the other side of the port in the first place, but its far to late for that after PJA and DW


----------



## AltinD

^^ I think they have plans for a new water & power plant in that aerea.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

Face81 said:


> Random pic I took that clearly shows that the DEWA IWPP will be cut in half because of the Arabian Canal. Note the number of bridges to be built over the Canal within DEWA itself!
> 
> This pic shows how the canal will pass through the Jumeirah Village area...


it actually cuts through jumeirah golf estates


----------



## Krazy

*Central Park Towers (New York), *which will be located at the base of the Falconcity of Wonders project at the feet of the Falcon beside the international cities such as Rome, Venice, Beirut, and India, will comprise a total of 24 towers made up of residential, commercial and hotel towers. At the center of this project will be a 1 million square feet park to complete the recreation of New York City’s Central Park. Moreover, there will be 29 floors dedicated to parking, which will be strategically located to ensure easy access for residents and visitors.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ what is new or gossip about that?


----------



## Krazy

^^ the fact that we dont have a thread for it and that majority of us who havent seen the falcon city dvd didnt knoww about these fake towers


----------



## zee

fake towers :rofl:

one thing that pisses me off is that they got international cities such as Rome, Venice, Beirut etc in FC, whats the point of international city!! so stupid.i would even go to this extent to say wats the point of the world when uv got FC and IC.


----------



## dubaiflo

Krazy said:


> ^^ the fact that we dont have a thread for it and that majority of us who havent seen the falcon city dvd didnt knoww about these fake towers



it is not yet on the Falcon DVD since it is much older.

These towers have officially been launched months ago and we have several press releases in the thread.


----------



## malec

Do we have a thread for canal point? Finally we have a render, and they also mention the 80-storey building here:

http://gulfnews.com/business/Hotel_and_Tourism/10061633.html











Istithmar Hotels sees five transactions by year-end

By Shakir Husain, Staff Reporter


Dubai: Istithmar Hotels, a subsidiary of Dubai investment firm Istithmar, expects to conclude five luxury hotel transactions by the end of this year.

These assets are located in the US, Europe and Asia. The company is also negotiating for several greenfield projects, but those deals may be completed later.

"We are hoping for three to five transactions this year. They include acquisitions of existing hotels with operators and also some redevelopment projects," Istithmar Hotels chief executive officer Joe Sita said yesterday.

The greenfield projects under discussion are located in key urban centres in Europe and Asia, Sita said.

In the UAE, Istithmar Hotels is developing the mixed-use Canal Point project and is a partner in the $1.5 billion, 2,000 room Atlantis resort on The Palm Jumeirah.

Istithmar announced yesterday its Canal Point luxury hotel, which is scheduled for completion in mid 2010, will be managed by Rezidor SAS.

The 80-storey property will be the region's first hotel under the "Regent" brand.

"The hotel brand was chosen due to its Asian origin and its synergy with the Thai-Asian theme of the entire project. The luxury Regent hotel will leverage Rezidor's management capabilities and benefit from the global strength of Carlson Hotels that operates in association with Rezidor," Sita said.

Kurt Ritter, president and chief executive officer of Rezidor SAS, said, "Developing a Regent hotel in Dubai has been our long-term agenda."

The hotel will comprise 250 rooms and an equal number of serviced apartments.

Canal Point's design is inspired by the lotus flower and the project "is designed to be an architectural marvel."

Site works began a month ago and Istithmar is in the final stage of appointing the general contractor for the project.

The whole project comprises a hotel, two residential towers, two office towers, a hospital operated by Thai healthcare company Bumrungrad and a wellness centre, which will include a luxury spa.


----------



## AltinD

Yes we do have a threqad and it is on the JLT section.


----------



## TowerPower

I wish they'd show the top, but, Holy Crap! Another spectacular supertall.


----------



## dubaiflo

amazing .. :runaway:

surely one of the best designed projects, i like the mix, asian, modern... very nice.


----------



## SA BOY

yip falcon point was mentioned in yesterdays 7Days along with an article on bad building designs and there were 2 towers shown. the taller one was great and at least 75F and it was approved and the shorter one looked about 60f and was butt ugly, thank goodness they dident approve it.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Habtoor Hospitality announces upcoming opening of Metropolitan Suites 
[Tuesday, August 22, 2006 4:33:00 pm] Add to My Alerts Al Habtoor Group 










Coming up soon is an extension to the existing Metropolitan Hotel Dubai, which will bring a whole new world of luxurious suites, that ensures all the comforts and privacy of a home. Said Mr. Rahim Abu Omar, Chief Executive of Habtoor Hospitality today: “We are proud to add Metropolitan Suites to our portfolio of Habtoor Hospitality. With the new property we complement the facilities of the Metropolitan Hotel. Like that we will add 63 rooms to the already existing 192 rooms in one of the best locations, strategically located on Sheikh-Zayed Road. The new property is near completion and we are looking forward to the opening in September.” 

Boasting of 14 two-bedroom suites, 42 single bedroom suites and 3 studio suites, the Dh 100 m-project will cater for both, leisure and business traveller, as well as permanent residents. The apartments can be rented on a daily, monthly or yearly basis. Nestled in the midst of a tranquil landscaped haven, this new property is easily approachable, thanks to its location on the prestigious Sheikh Zayed Road. To add more convenience, each suite is complete with a fully-equipped kitchen, living room, LCD TV, DVD player, Internet connection, digital safe, refrigerators, washer and dryer. Guests enjoy the privilege of using all the finest international facilities and services available at the Metropolitan Hotel Dubai including its 11 international restaurants and cafes, Dimension Health Club, 8-screen cinema, 24-hour security, reception & room service, housekeeping, laundry service, baby-sitting, rent a car, airport transfers, visa arrangements and a supermarket. Complimentary shuttle service four times daily to sister property, Habtoor Grand Resort & Spa is also provided.

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Flückiger appointed GM Radisson SAS Hotel, Dubai Deira Creek 
[Wednesday, August 16, 2006 3:12:00 pm] 

Andreas Flückiger has been appointed General Manager of Radisson SAS Hotel, Dubai Deira Creek, part of the first-class brand of the fast-growing Rezidor SAS Hospitality. *The property is currently the InterContinenal Hotel Dubai, an established landmark on the Deira Creekside and will be re-branded Radisson SAS as of 1 October this year.*

Flückiger, a Swiss national, has extensive international hospitality industry experience, having held numerous food and beverage positions in Europe, South America and Asia. He takes up his new role following four years as General Manager of Radisson SAS Hotel, Kuwait.

“Andreas’s knowledge of the region and of Radisson SAS will be a real asset to the hotel, especially during the re-branding phase of the property,” said Jean-Marc Busato, Vice President Middle East, Rezidor SAS Hospitality.

“This will be our second Radisson SAS in Dubai and with the support of the management team, we look forward to sharing our values including the ‘Yes I Can!’ spirit and 100% guest satisfaction guarantee with employees and guests.” Radisson SAS Hotel, Dubai Deira Creek has 287 guest-rooms, including 39 suites, 16 food and beverage outlets as well as meeting and events facilities. The property is popular with business travellers and the GCC leisure market.

R


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> nice map where did u get it face.
> 
> altin didn't we know of that unknown one already..


Thanks....

I got it from a nakheel stand I saw and it is 100% accurate as far as I understand....


----------



## Face81

Krazy said:


> taking it thru an established industrial zone just so that u can have your canal doesn't make any sense to me.. and I don't think jafza would allow it either... it's way too much hassle.. i think the canal should stop before szr...



^^ Thats not JAFZA... Its the DEWA plant and there is plenty of wasted land within the grounds of the power plant for the canal to pass through - I know this for a fact.


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Flückiger appointed GM Radisson SAS Hotel, Dubai Deira Creek
> [Wednesday, August 16, 2006 3:12:00 pm]
> 
> Andreas Flückiger has been appointed General Manager of Radisson SAS Hotel, Dubai Deira Creek, part of the first-class brand of the fast-growing Rezidor SAS Hospitality. *The property is currently the InterContinenal Hotel Dubai, an established landmark on the Deira Creekside and will be re-branded Radisson SAS as of 1 October this year.*
> 
> Flückiger, a Swiss national, has extensive international hospitality industry experience, having held numerous food and beverage positions in Europe, South America and Asia. He takes up his new role following four years as General Manager of Radisson SAS Hotel, Kuwait.
> 
> “Andreas’s knowledge of the region and of Radisson SAS will be a real asset to the hotel, especially during the re-branding phase of the property,” said Jean-Marc Busato, Vice President Middle East, Rezidor SAS Hospitality.
> 
> “This will be our second Radisson SAS in Dubai and with the support of the management team, we look forward to sharing our values including the ‘Yes I Can!’ spirit and 100% guest satisfaction guarantee with employees and guests.” Radisson SAS Hotel, Dubai Deira Creek has 287 guest-rooms, including 39 suites, 16 food and beverage outlets as well as meeting and events facilities. The property is popular with business travellers and the GCC leisure market.
> 
> R


 Thats pretty big news! The end of an era with the change of management. Goodbye Intercontinental Hotel, Dubai Creek.


----------



## dubaiflo

wow.. how long has it been the interconti.. must be over 20 years easily... 

and has anyone checked the Metropolitan Suites.. ready in september, r they sure :weird: ?


----------



## guy_in_dubai

no....not the intercontinental.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emirates Group brings leading UK hotel chain to Dubai Investment Park 
[Sunday, August 27, 2006 9:34:00 am] Add to My Alerts Dubai Investments 


Dubai Investments Park (DIP) has announced the signing of a landmark agreement with the Emirates Group to bring the UK’s leading hotel chain, Premier Travel Inn, to its premises. The 300-room hotel, to be built on an area of 6,840 sq. meters will be known under the brand name, Premier Travel Inn, and will be the first Premier Travel Inn property outside the UK.

Premier Travel Inn will offer business and leisure travelers to the UAE high quality budget hotel accommodation, with room rates expected to be in the region of Dhs 400. The Premier Travel Inn brand is being launched in the UAE following a joint venture agreement between Emirates Group and Whitbread PLC, that was announced in April 2006. Construction of the hotel is scheduled to commence late this year and is expected to be completed in late 2007. 

Patrick Dempsey, Managing Director, Premier Travel Inn, said: “The fact that the hotel in Dubai Investments Park will be our first property outside the UK is a reflection of our confidence in the Dubai market and, in particular in Dubai Investments Park, as an attractive place to do business.” Omar Al Mesmar, General Manager, Dubai Investments Park, said: “The decision to set up a renowned hotel chain like Premier Travel Inn in Dubai Investments Park underlines the prominence of the Park in the UAE’s fast-growing business environment. This hotel will help meet the ever-increasing demand for quality hotel accommodation in Dubai, and complements our strategy to provide the highest level of infrastructure facilities and services. We also greatly appreciate the effort and dedication of Emirates Group to bring the Premier Travel Inn brand to the UAE, and we assure them of our complete support to ensure the success of this venture.” 

Stewart Angus, Senior Vice President, Associated Companies, Emirates group, said: “Premier Travel Inn will bring a refreshing combination of service quality and value-for-money to hotel guests staying in Dubai. We are very pleased to be working with Premier Travel Inn and Dubai Investment Park on this exciting development in the UAE market. In all, we have identified three initial sites in Dubai to build Premier Travel Inn hotels, which means we will be creating over 800 quality new rooms for business and leisure travelers in the Emirate.”

Premier Travel Inn is UK’s largest hotel chain with more than 470 budget hotels and over 31,000 rooms, and is renowned for providing high quality service and part of Whitbread PLC, the UK’s leading hospitality and leisure group, quoted on the London Stock Exchange.

The Emirates Group has had a presence in Dubai Investments Park since 2003, when it set up the Emirates Flight Catering Co. LLC, occupying two plots in Phase 2. One plot is used for a frozen meal facility, while the other is used for industrial laundry services. 

DIP, the only business zone to be launched by the private sector in the Middle East, offers investors pre-serviced sites, world-class infrastructure, state-of-the-art facilities and quality services for manufacturing, housing, academic, research, distribution and logistics purposes. 

wat happened to ssc...

R


----------



## Krazy

love the first one.. rest are crappy... one of them looks like an old proposa for dubai

imagine this next to swfc and jin mao


----------



## Naz UK

Do you think, somebody somewhere, right now, is on a China forum, going "Hey guys, sorry for going off-topic but look at these kick-arse tower projects being built in some city called Dubai!!!!" :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo

i agree with Samir. first one is awesome .. rest. .average.


----------



## Tractor

I prefer the last one - very futuristic!


----------



## malec

Love the first one aswell, the 2nd and 4th are OK, the 3rd is also OK but looks cheap with the yoke on top. Was thinking, the first would make the perfect centrepiece for business bay, it seems to be around 120 floors high so >500m. Ah well, the dancing towers are still pretty good


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

1 or 2...

anywho bak to dubai...

Special sale of Emaar’s premier residences to be held on Sept. 10 
[Thursday, September 7, 2006 3:06:00 pm] Add to My Alerts Emaar Properties PJSC 



Emaar Properties is offering a unique opportunity for potential investors and homeowners to own a premium residence in Dubai’s prestigious freehold communities through a special sale to be held at the Downtown Living Sales Center on September 10 starting at 9am. 

The special collection from Emaar features exclusive villas, rare penthouses and unique apartments across a variety of their already established communities, including Arabian Ranches, The Springs, The Meadows, Hattan, Dubai Marina, and Downtown Burj Dubai. Many homes are ready to move into and others are nearing completion.

“The promulgation of the Dubai Property Law has re-energized the Dubai property market and there is a great demand for residences in the city’s prestigious freehold designated areas,” said Ahmed Al Matrooshi, UAE Managing Director, Emaar Properties. “The special collection sale of Emaar’s premium residences is therefore being hosted to offer investors and home-owners a rare opportunity to buy a dream home in Dubai. Significantly, all of these properties on sale are unique – they have value-added features that make them prized investments.” The sale is on a first-come, first serve basis. “This special collection includes exclusive residences such as villas or penthouses in Emaar’s established communities such as Arabian Ranches, Dubai Marina and Emirates Living comprising The Meadows, The Springs and Hattan, among other thriving, self-sustaining neighbourhoods,” said Mr Al Matrooshi.

“Emaar pioneered the freehold era in Dubai with the Emirates Hills development in Emirates Living – a series of master-planned projects that offer all community amenities in one neighbourhood,” said Mr Al Matrooshi. “With Arabian Ranches and Dubai Marina, Emaar added value to community living by introducing leisure elements such as the proximity to the golf course and marina.”

Downtown Burj Dubai, the up-and-coming development in the heart of Dubai, has at its epicenter Burj Dubai, the tallest tower in the world when completed and The Dubai Mall, the world’s largest shopping mall. 

Mr Al Matrooshi added: “The villas and penthouses in The Residences and South Ridge of Downtown Burj Dubai are poised to become a new lifestyle address in less than two years. This sale of premium properties is therefore a rare opportunity to own a home in Dubai’s premier locations.” 

R


----------



## dubaiflo

they have problems selling the upper market apartments.


----------



## malec

Just some thoughts on what I think would be some good projects for the future.
First of all I don't know exactly what the plans are, etc so don't give out if I make mistakes 

From the first pic I'd like to see,

1: the area marked green turned into a park,
2: the parking lots in blue removed and having a few multistory carparks instead,
3: the empty area in red being developed. I think it'd be great to have 2 rows of towers of around 30 stories. Of course the ones facing the creek should be iconic just like the existing ones on the opposite side. What's the max height allowed in this area btw? Aswell, the street going through the middle of the 2 rows of towers should be lines with shops, and maybe some cafes, etc on the creek side.
4: Also a bridge might be useful here. I don't know if there's already planned for this area, if so then good 




From the 2nd image I think it'd be good to see the empty areas developed. A small park here and there would be useful methinks. Aswell the park square area should be developed 




Thoughts?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

malec, some of the bits that u have marked in the first pic are graveyards. The green one is near baniyas sq and the other red one is the royal graveyard...oh and btw u just destroyed the british embassy...lol. and yes i do share ur hatered for the car parks and hopefully we will get a bridge! 

R


----------



## dubaiflo

I don't think there is another bridge necessary here.
Shindagha bridge is coming and tunnel is there, also, there are no major roads to connect.

Park Square is prime plot and will be developed i am sure.


for the parking lots, i am not sure if multistorey parkings would be useful there.

the 2nd row on the bur dubai side of the creek full with towers... traffic overkill, no thanks 

and yes u should show more respect to the death.


----------



## malec

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> malec, some of the bits that u have marked in the first pic are graveyards


Sorry, I told you I'd make mistakes.



dubaiflo said:


> for the parking lots, i am not sure if multistorey parkings would be useful there.


Why not? I'm not saying get rid of parking space, if anything make sure there are more parking spaces than before but don't waste so much land and build multistorey carparks. Also it would mean that most likely your car will be in the shade and you won't be stepping into a sauna when you go inside 



dubaiflo said:


> I don't think there is another bridge necessary here.
> Shindagha bridge is coming and tunnel is there, also, there are no major roads to connect.


Well, from the satellite view it looks like one could be useful there.



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> oh and btw u just destroyed the british embassy


Whoops again 
Where is it, is it in the red area? What about the massive empty plot of land though? It'd be good to have more projects like "jewel of the creek" I think

I just feel the empty land should be developed before going off building a million houses in the middle of nowhere. Might aswell use the prime land that's left.

BTW, you know I'm only trying to give a rough idea so don't rub it in with every stupid mistake I make, especially you flo  


Dubai isn't that bad with parking lots anyway, take a look at LA for example, pretty much half the area around downtown is a giant parking lot.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ :lol: sorry malec..

but u are actually right, i also wonder why some prime plots in the city are not built up, but on the other hand, those are neither free - nor leasehold.


----------



## Krazy

*China groups to invest $300m in Dubai ventures*

Dubai: Two Chinese business groups are set to pour $300 million into retail and real estate ventures in Dubai.

Zhongon Construction Group, which is working on $30 billion worth of projects in China, will invest about $100 million in real estate projects in Dubai, according to the group's partner in the UAE. "We have identified four residential and commercial projects in Dubai," said Tariq Nizami, CEO of Fkamber Holdings.

The Chinese company, which also runs a steel factory and construction materials business, aims to deliver two to three towers every year, he said.

Zhongon has received a road project in Bahrain and is in talks to build a resort in Kuwait and a tunnel in Iran, Nizami said.

Dubai's retail sector is set to receive more than $200 million in investments from Dalian-based Dashang. The retail giant owns 130 large and medium-sized stores in 26 Chinese cities which generated revenues of $2.85 billion in 2005.

It is currently in the process of finalising details of its first Gulf venture.

Nizami said CEO Clubs UAE, a business networking group that he heads, is working with several Chinese companies to bring their products and services to the UAE.

"Currently we are discussing a number of projects with potential Chinese partners in different sectors. These are in mining, petroleum, entertainment, commodities, trading," he said, adding that Chinese companies want to take advantage of Dubai's strategic geographical location.

UAE biggest trade partner of Asian giant

- With $10 billion trade, the UAE was China's biggest trading partner in the GCC in 2005.

- China-GCC trade amounted to more than $32 billion.

- Representatives of 14 Chinese manpower firms were in Dubai recently and held talks with labour agencies and contractors to explore ways of providing workers for construction sector.

- "The aim of our visit is to understand Dubai's market, salary structures and working conditions. We can supply workers for various sectors here," said Wang Yuguang, director of Yunnan Labour Centre.


----------



## malec

Do we have a thread for this tower?

http://business.maktoob.com/realestatenew.asp?id=20060910083257










Major Kuwaiti real estate player enters UAE with $1.4 billion investment plan
[Sunday, September 10, 2006 12:33:00 pm]

* Add to My Alerts
o Abyaar Real Estate Development




A major Kuwaiti real estate developer, backed by one of the country’s most powerful investment groups – Aayan Leasing and Investment Company and Al Rashdan Group which has extensive real estate experience - has entered the UAE market with plans to invest up to US $1.4 billion in Dubai over the coming year.

Abyaar Real Estate Development says its Dubai projects will impact the emirate’s residential, commercial, hospitality and retail segments and will be phased in over the coming 12 months. First off the anvil for the company’s Dubai operations are two upscale service apartment projects at the exclusive Dubai Marina.

Abyaar has invested over US $150 million in the luxury serviced apartment towers Pier 24 and Pier 8 and is in final negotiations to have the facilities managed by a first-class brand of Rezidor SAS Hospitality – the fast-growing, Brussels-based hospitality company.
Inspired by Abyaar’s literal Arabic meaning - a ‘well’ - the source of water, the company’s vision is to develop stylish and contemporary destinations that enhance lifestyles.

“Our mission is building excellence and to bring international real estate opportunities to global investors that deliver incomparable value to our stakeholders,” said Hisham Al Obaid, Chairman, Abyaar Real Estate Development.

“Our projects will bring the very highest hospitality standards to the Middle East real estate sector and Abyaar’s portfolio will be an impressive collection of exclusive, finely designed, freehold initiatives which will eventually be rolled out across the GCC and Europe.

“Pier 24 and Pier 8 will be the first of several projects to be rolled out by the company in Dubai this year. Other projects on the drawing board will further demonstrate our commitment to the UAE market and our belief in its long-term investment potential.”

Investing in compliance with Shariah law, Abyaar will build mixed use projects with innovative architecture and interiors.
“The UAE property market is one of the most buoyant sectors in the region and the research shows that nearly a quarter of Dubai’s GDP is generated through real estate,” said Marzooq Al Rashdan, Managing Director, Abyaar Real Estate Development.

“We are targeting a very niche market, investors who appreciate class and quality. Designed by the finest architects, all of our five star serviced apartments will be furnished with the best in contemporary Italian décor and the latest in technology that will ensure our clients live in understated elegance.”

The 20-storey Pier 24 will be operated under Rezidor’s Radisson SAS brand. It will house 153 luxury apartments ranging from studio, one bedroom and two bedrooms. The management contract for the 40-storey Pier 8 is nearing finalisation. Pier 8 will feature 234 apartments including studios, one bedroom and two-bedroom flats as well as three townhouses and two penthouses.

“Pier 24 will set new regional living benchmarks in terms of size and exclusivity and beyond further strengthening the Radisson SAS brand, this partnership with Abyaar also sets the standard for future similar projects,” said Jean-Marc Busato, Vice President Middle East, Rezidor SAS Hospitality.

“Our strategy is to ensure that all our new properties have very distinctive and individual identities and one of the main advantages of this luxury residence is guaranteed five-star service all year round. Radisson SAS Residence, Pier 24 will be among the UAE’s most sought after address.”

Both properties will feature state-of-the-art facilities including separate gymnasiums and swimming pools for men and women, children’s play area, retail outlets as well as restaurants and cafes. There will also be secure underground parking.

Abyaar’s drive for quality led to the appointment of award-winning architects, KEO International as designers of Radisson SAS Residence, Pier 24. KEO is behind some of the region’s most prestigious hospitality and mixed-use developments including: The Pearl – Qatar, the US $2.5 billion island being reclaimed offshore the Qatari capital, Doha and Abu Dhabi’s Emirates Palace Hotel. Consultant design for Pier 8 is being undertaken by WS Atkins, which delivered consultancy for Dubai’s signature Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach Hotel projects.
The interiors of both properties will be conceptualised by Milan’s Matteo Nunziati, who has designed some of the most prestigious hotels in Italy and Switzerland.

“The interiors’ inspiration has been taken from large Egyptian monumental buildings and traditional Arabic architecture – delivering a modernistic approach with reference to the past. By using light, design and contrasting textures, I want to offer distinct living spaces unlike any currently available in this market,” said Nunziati.

“We wanted to develop the Abyaar product with a philosophy of quality as its foundation. By choosing Nunziati as our designer and key Italian furnishers Poliform and Salvarani, we are delivering the creativity of an influential designer with total quality management and acute attention to top interior finishes,” added Al Rashdan.

Pier 24 is expected to be completed in the summer of next year and Pier 8 will ready in June 2008.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

no not that I know of...

ABM stumbles across Oasis

The local Al-Basti & Muktha (ABM) has been awarded the AED 320 million ($87 million) main package for the redevelopment of the Oasis Centre on Dubai’s Shaikh Zayed road. The 18-month contract comprises construction of a shopping mall with a built-up area of 149,000 square metres, two basement levels, a ground floor and mezzanine and three floors of retail space. The original Oasis Centre was destroyed by fire last September. Landmark Group, also local, will operate the mall.

R


----------



## Krazy

malec said:


> Do we have a thread for this tower?.


Yea we do.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339469&page=1


----------



## Krazy

40 storey pier 8.. we dont know the location yet but looks like marina or JLT


----------



## AltinD

^^ It is in the Marina


----------



## Krazy

^^ cool.. u wanna open a thread?


----------



## Face81

Something new by Omniyat? This advert appeared in the papers a couple of days ago...


----------



## Face81

Another design change for the Burj Dubai?! From todays papers....


----------



## Face81

Malec, this is for you


----------



## malec

OK, thanks 
Didn't know there were so many graveyards


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> OK, thanks
> Didn't know there were so many graveyards


LOL. You're welcome, dude!

These are old graveyards, which with time came to be surrounded by the heart of Dubai City.

What do you make of the Burj Dubai pics? Is there a change in design or is it jst me?


----------



## malec

Well, the render shows the tower next to the mall and 2 new ones to the left of burj dubai


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ he is talking about the tower itself

i think it is just the perspective, u could post them in the world forums.

those two massive twins are indeed new. but we heard of a a construction package for .. was it arabtec for two plots next to each other, two times, so that could be the Emaar Business Towers and those twins.


that Omniyat project is probably a new one , it looks like a kinda two tower complex and i bet it will have an awesome design again.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> Something new by Omniyat? This advert appeared in the papers a couple of days ago...



saw that...the gemini...lol.

and those twins for the BD complex...cool!

R


----------



## Krazy

^^ indeed.. this project is called the gemini


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> Well, the render shows the tower next to the mall and 2 new ones to the left of burj dubai





dubaiflo said:


> he is talking about the tower itself
> 
> i think it is just the perspective, u could post them in the world forums.
> 
> those two massive twins are indeed new. but we heard of a a construction package for .. was it arabtec for two plots next to each other, two times, so that could be the Emaar Business Towers and those twins.
> 
> 
> that Omniyat project is probably a new one , it looks like a kinda two tower complex and i bet it will have an awesome design again.


Looks a bit different to me, to be honest.... I dont htink its just the perspective... hmmmm..... Maybe its the beakon on the top? I dunno... Those two new towers look pretty nice... they look huge 

I think TheDubaiGuys is right... the Omniyat thing is The Gemini. :cheers:


----------



## Face81

Oh and I forgot the proposed bridge aswell, Malec....


----------



## Julito-dubai

I think I found a new video on the Nakheel site. Has nice pictures of the World and even the Water homes on Palm Jebel Ali + much more !

http://www.nakheel.ae/video_corp.html


----------



## malec

Face81 said:


> Oh and I forgot the proposed bridge aswell, Malec....


That's the area I was talking about in the first place. Didn't know there was a bridge getting built there, good to know


----------



## Face81

Found this one on the internet today... Whats this all about? Dubai Creek Center?










Source: http://www.sunnyislesmiamirealestate.com/Sunny-Isles-Beach/Jade-Beach/Jade-Beach-Architect.asp


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> That's the area I was talking about in the first place. Didn't know there was a bridge getting built there, good to know


Yep, there is a plan to build one... this is what it is supposed to look like when done, observation tower and all!


----------



## AD77

*Cleveland Clinic and Mubadala Development to Create Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi*

Cleveland Clinic and Mubadala Development to Create Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi

Sep 13, 2006 - 07:24 - 

Abu Dhabi, Sept. 13th, 2006(WAM)--Cleveland Clinic (USA) and Mubadala Development of Abu Dhabi today signed an agreement to establish a preeminent world-class hospital in Abu Dhabi to be known as Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi. 

This initiative is set to create a new benchmark for the development and promotion of healthcare services in the Middle East. 

Under the terms of the 15-year agreement, Cleveland Clinic will establish, develop and operate a world class specialty hospital and clinic in Abu Dhabi, using the Cleveland Clinic systems, procedures, guidelines and standards.

The hospital will incorporate Cleveland Clinic's medical group model, providing a spectrum of specialty services that will be planned and developed based on the results of a program planning exercise. 

The result of the agreement will therefore be an extension of Cleveland Clinic's model of medicine and clinical capabilities in Abu Dhabi.

Commenting on the agreement, General Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces said: "Attracting the world's best healthcare institutions and professionals to Abu Dhabi is a key component of the government's health policy. This agreement represents another step in the realization of His Highness Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, President of the UAE's vision to provide the people of the UAE with the best healthcare facilities in the world." The agreement between the two parties was signed at the Emirates Palace in Abu Dhabi, in the presence of General Sheikh Mohammed.

The two signatories were Khaldoon Khalifa Al Mubarak, CEO and Managing Director of Mubadala Development and Dr. Delos M. "Toby" Cosgrove, M.D., Chief Executive Officer of Cleveland Clinic.

The signing took place after a briefing on the new agreement and the initiative to senior government officials.

The site of the new hospital will be on Al Suwwa Island, located close to the Mina Zayed Port, and across from Abu Dhabi Mall. It is scheduled to be operational in three years.

Present at the briefing were representatives of the board of Cleveland Clinic together with senior representatives of the hospital's medical staff and administration. The briefing was attended by Federal Ministers, members of Abu Dhabi's Executive Council, senior representatives of the General Authority for Health Services and senior representatives of the Abu Dhabi private healthcare sector.

"We are thrilled to be partnering with Mubadala Development and Abu Dhabi to advance the delivery of health care to the citizens in the region," said Dr. Cosgrove. The Cleveland Clinic has a longstanding history of excellence in clinical care, research, and education. We are truly proud to be a part of this unique and exciting opportunity and to continue our longstanding relationship in the Middle East" Khaldoon Al Mubarak stated that "this is the first deal of its kind, and as such it creates a sustainable benchmark, that not only fast tracks healthcare for the people of Abu Dhabi and the UAE, but also for the region as a whole. Cleveland Clinic's involvement in this venture ensures the ongoing provision of quality healthcare services, cutting edge technology and continuous medical education." An extensive program planning exercise is currently under way, that will determine the exact national and regional requirements for the Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi. Government representatives were informed that when complete (Early 2007) the study will identify the specialties, associated facilities and capacities that the hospital will include.

Cleveland Clinic, located in Cleveland, Ohio, is a not-for-profit multispecialty academic medical center that integrates clinical and hospital care with research and education. Cleveland Clinic was founded in 1921 by four renowned physicians with a vision of providing outstanding patient care based upon the principles of cooperation, compassion and innovation. 

U.S. News & World Report consistently names Cleveland Clinic as one of the nation's best hospitals in its annual "America's Best Hospitals" survey.

WAM/MA 18 24 CCCCQQE 



http://www.wam.org.ae/servlet/Satel...228&pagename=WAM/WamLocEnews/W-T-LEN-FullNews


----------



## Julito-dubai

has anybody seen this tower before ?


http://icammodels.com/models/norr/ot2.html


----------



## malec

Only as a proposal


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

thank gawd...its abt time we were back!

anywho loadsa stuff



Tanmiyat plans towers
Saudi-based real estate developer Tanmiyat Investment Group is planning four tower developments in Dubai International Finance Centre (DIFC) and Business Bay.* At DIFC, a 65-storey, mixed-use twin tower development is planned. US-based Gensler is the consultant. * Three 35-37 storey residential towers, known collectively as Commercial Heights, are planned for Business Bay. The local Dewan Architects & Engineers is the consultant for the Forum. The local Al-Bayati Architect is the consultant for the Court and the Exchange. Construction is expected to start at Business Bay by year-end.


Mizin launches Liwan
Mizin, the newly launched real estate development arm of Tatweer, *has launched Liwan, a mixed use freehold development in Dubailand. Liwan will be located at the junction of the Emirates Road and Al Ain Road, across from Academic City and Dubai Silicon Oasis. Covering more than 13m sqft, Liwan will be a development including 100 separate residential complexes and six towers for business activities.*

and im sure by now we know abt:
- Pirates covehotel at Al Bawadi  ,
- Emirates Flag in Rak,
- Rotating City is moving to AD because of the late delivery of land and infrastructure at Dubailand,
- *20 new towers by High Rise Real Estate for Dubai * next yr...12 commercial and 8 res and,
- this new thing in Shj

Al Basateen community in Sharjah

Regional property development firm Snasco has unveiled Al Basateen, a residential and commercial development it will build over 5.5m sqft in Sharjah. The project offers villas ranging in size from 6,000 sqft to 15,700 sqft, as well as a shopping mall, entertainment centres and schools. It is located near Sharjah University City.

- and this in Ajman:

Fortune Residency in Ajman
The Fortune Residency, a tower in the Paradise Lakes district of Emirates City in Ajman, has been launched by Fortune Homes Real Estate. The 29 storey tower is available on a freehold basis and Fortune is offering a five year payment plan for purchasers

R


----------



## malec

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> At DIFC, a 65-storey, mixed-use twin tower development is planned. US-based Gensler is the consultant.


Has to be these:


----------



## Abu Dhabi Boy

The Abu Dhabi National Hotels (ADNH) Group has embarked on a major re-development of its property hitherto known as the Al Diar Gulf Hotel. The new development is modelled on a Venetian architectural theme and will provide state-of-the-art five-star hotel facilities and accommodation surrounded by chalets and a newly constructed beach front and lagoons.
The resort will also include an array of F&B and entertainment facilities plus a Venetian village including a marina, hotel apartments, health club and spa. A core consulting team has been appointed for the upgrade consisting of Mace International which will act as the project manager, Stoelzie and Sahihi from Stuttgart, Germany who will design the structure architects, and Interior Design Consultants from Singapore.

Demolition of the site, which was awarded to Emirates Towers Building, was undertaken on July 1.

Soil improvement works construction is due to be awarded this month and the main construction contract award is scheduled for early 2007. The ADNH Group is currently in discussion with reputed international hotel operators with the view to manage the resort as the appointment of the operator will be announced shortly.


----------



## Abu Dhabi Boy

California-based Hollywood Adventures Group is investing around $3.2bn in two projects in the UAE, including a Disney-style indoor theme park in Abu Dhabi, Gulf News reported. The development will also have apartments, offices, a hotel and shopping mall. Switzerland-based Arner Bank is structuring the finance. The second location is yet to be finalised.


----------



## waaz1

They are selling the Gemini, the Omniyat project in Business Bay onGo Wealthy. Is this the first render we've seen?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

as for the 65 storey one at difc, this could be the providence tower, i think gensler is the architect for this one


----------



## malec

^^ Maybe but it says twin towers not one


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ yes i think it is a new one.

first render for the new onmiyat.. looks as promising as all of their towers.. only 18F though..?


----------



## Julito-dubai

Found this one:

http://www.fentressbradburn.com/dubai.htm


----------



## Krazy

i expected a better design from omniyat.. dissapointing


----------



## dubaiflo

Library, Dubai 
Proposal for a library in Dubai, 
United Arab Emirates
Client: The City of Dubai	


For generations, the library has been a meeting point for the exchange of ideas, inspiration and knowledge. In that sense the public library has a strong symbolic role, and deserves a powerful visual appearance and prominent placement in the city. The public library should be an icon for the new city of Dubai.The inspiration for the project is the source of knowledge – the book itself. The stacking of books with the top book open towards the sky could be read as the seven Emirates working together. To create a dynamic building on a dynamic site, the structure, or the stack of books, is really a mixture of programs and functions stacked on top of each other. A shopping mall, a conference centre, office spaces and an elevated outdoor recreation plaza support the library with a flux of people with different aims and different interests. In this sense the building embodies the mixture of the Dubai culture and its tradition of interaction.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

thats so cool...they shuld build it!

R


----------



## Face81

Absolutely stunning! I hope it gets approved


----------



## Face81

Found this proposal for "Dubai Creek".... do you think it could be something for the BB?










Source: http://www.sunnyislesmiamirealestate.com/Sunny-Isles-Beach/Jade-Beach/Jade-Beach-Architect.asp


----------



## dubaiflo

we saw that before .. Dubai Creek Centre, i think it was posted by malec in Gossip.

but now that u mention it, could be BB indeed...


----------



## AltinD

A huge aerea is being boarded up in SZR, in front of BB's Prism and Iris Bay. There are site offices in places, and the aerea being boarded might even be actually 2 plots next to each other.

Extensive soil testing was going on on that aerea in April - June period.

Let's hope Al Sharq tower or any other beauty we've seen as proposal, will start materialising soon. :cheers:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

do we know this:

Oasis Crown springs into action

The local Gulf Spring has been awarded the estimated AED 130 million ($35 million) main construction package for the Oasis Silicon Crown residential project in Dubai Silicon Oasis. The local National Engineering Bureau is the consultant. Local developer Investment Group Private Company is the client.

R


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ new one.


altin is it in The Towers part of the major projects? it is not a BB project?


----------



## AltinD

^^ What "The towers"???

The site is in front of Business Bay buildings and as further away from the SZR as Millenium Tower is. There is a single site and it is HUGE!!!

To make it easier for you: Half way between Nuaimi Tower and DNATA/Emirates Holidays buildings.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ the major projects pdf shows a project called SZR towers (where Nuami/Falcon etc are) i just wanted you to confirm if it is part of this rectangle, so that we can be sure it will not be a part of BB.

massive plot calls for twins maybe?


----------



## Krazy

*Madain set to unveil Dh860m project*

Dubai: Madain, the Dubai-based Sharia-compliant real estate investment company, is set to unveil its first major project a Dh860 million residential development in Dubai.

With the official launch just a month away, Madain CEO Adel Lootah told Gulf News the project will bring close to 800 units onto the market in a mixture of apartments and villas.

Madain Real Estate Company was incorporated in 2006 as a private joint stock company in Dubai with a paid-up share capital of Dh500 million.

Its shareholders include the Ahmad Ramadan Juma (ARJ) Group, a UAE-based trading and engineering services group, Kuwait-based Gulf Investment House (GIH), one of the leading financial services companies in the region, and other GCC investors.

"We are confident that with the help of our partners, associates and an experienced management team, Madain will quickly emerge as a key player in the regional real estate scene," said Lootah.

Lootah said he could not reveal the exact location or unit pricings until the official launch, but said the project will be priced between the luxury and mid-income ranges and will include retail units.

"At the moment we are talking to our strategic partners and finalising the master plan before the official launch in a month's time. We will then be able to reveal further details," he said.

"The directors were unanimous in their view that Dubai and Abu Dhabi presented the best opportunities for investment in the real estate sector.

"As Dubai is the growth area with the biggest potential for investment, it was decided to launch the first project here, and then eventually move into Abu Dhabi and neighbouring emirates and states. It was also agreed at the meeting that the first project will be a major residential development," he added.


----------



## dubaiflo

Dhs 860m.. won't be a single tower, this is enough for two supertalls ... i doubt that though, they are talking about villas.. might be Jumeirah Village.. well one month and we will know.


----------



## CULWULLA

oct 1 update for 300m+ diagram
Dubai has currently 3 skyscrapers over 300m.
the next will be Rose Hotel which is about 300m atm.
then the mighty BurjD should hit 300m in late October. there are another 4 well on there wayy with construction above 10storeys or more. many others at foundation stage.


----------



## dubaiflo

great update , thank you richard.

23 Marina has started piling


----------



## dubaiflo

Emirates Sunland enters new project in Dubai

26/09/2006 By: Nick Grove

Sunland Group Limited (SDG) today announced that its 50%-owned associate company, Emirates Sunland, has signed a development agreement for a twenty storey mixed use commercial building. Located in Dubai’s Business Bay, the building comprises retail, offices and studio apartments. 



Under the agreement, Emirates Sunland has two-thirds interest, with private investors holding one-third. All parties have contributed equity in proportion to their shareholding in the development, Sunland Group said. 

The land was purchased from Dubai Properties for $25 million, with the project valued at $125 million. The project would incorporate an 18,000sqm office precinct, 4,000sqm of studio apartments and 1,800sqm of retail. 

The Dubai branch of Emirates Sunland would be responsible for design and project management. The group said it expects final design drawings and approvals to be obtained by March 2007, with construction scheduled to commence prior to June 2007. 

Completion is expected within 18 months, the group said in a press statement. 

Sunland Australia would be the beneficiary of design and project management fees along with one-third of the development profit, the group added. 

Sunland Group said project management and design fees would be realised from 2007, with development income from 2009. 

The property developer said the Business Bay site marks its third development project in the region, along with Palazzo Versace and the D1 eighty storey residential tower. 

Emirates Sunland is also project managing a master planned resort development at Umm Al Quwain. 

Sunland Group managing director Sahba Abedian said that since the establishment of the group’s offices in Dubai, a number of development opportunities have arisen that would provide a strong balance to the group’s Australian portfolio. 

At 1030 AEST, shares in Sunland Group were 3c higher at $2.33.


----------



## AltinD

On the parking lot, next to Dubai Naturalization And Residence (Imigration), for ages a big aerea was boarded and Middle East Foundation was working there. The project was a curved all-glass fancy midrise to serve as a Bank (if not wrong Dubai Comercial bank), designed by NEB.

Today, a new project board has apeared on that site showing a 40 storey glass tower with a wide plazza at the bottom part. Even the client seamed to have been change becouse Dubai Islamic Bank was mention on the project board.

The location is just accross the road from the Park Square Project designated aerea.

WTF???


----------



## guy_in_dubai

very interesting... Dubai's gonna have sooo many towers in the world's tallest buildings list!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Leela eyes UAE luxury hotels 

Mumbai-based hospitality giant The Leela Group yesterday said it is looking at managing super luxury hotels in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. The group has been invited by at least two property developers in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, a company official said. 

R


----------



## Stephan23

dubaiflo said:


> great update , thank you richard.
> 
> 23 Marina has started piling



Finaly :master: :master: kay:


----------



## malec

Moving ahead with D1


----------



## Locke

D1 web site:

http://www.d1tower.com/










Not long now I'd imagine!


----------



## dubaiflo

MRCB To Construct Hotel And Office Tower In Dubai 



KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 28 (Bernama) -- Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd (MRCB) through its joint-venture company Al Fattan MRCB Construction Co has been awarded contracts worth 390 million dirhams (One Emirati dirham = RM1.0036) for the construction of a hotel and office tower in Dubai.

The contract was awarded by Al Fattan Properties for the 6-star Palm Island hotel and luxury residences in Palm Jumeirah and an office tower at Dubai Marina, MRCB said in a statement here Thursday.

Group managing director Shahril Ridza Ridzuan said the project marked the start of the group's venture into West Asia.

"We are beginning our activities in Dubai, presently one of the fastest growing property markets in the world and expect to gradually expand our market reach across other countries in the region," he said.

Meanwhile, the Al-Fattan Group is one of the largest private property developer in United Arab Emirates.

---

what is that?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Locke said:


>


cool...they mention something called white bay...wats that????

R


----------



## malec

AltinD said:


> On the parking lot, next to Dubai Naturalization And Residence (Imigration), for ages a big aerea was boarded and Middle East Foundation was working there. The project was a curved all-glass fancy midrise to serve as a Bank (if not wrong Dubai Comercial bank), designed by NEB.
> 
> Today, a new project board has apeared on that site showing a 40 storey glass tower with a wide plazza at the bottom part. Even the client seamed to have been change becouse Dubai Islamic Bank was mention on the project board.
> 
> The location is just accross the road from the Park Square Project designated aerea.
> 
> WTF???


Any chance you could take a picture or the board?


----------



## Krazy

saw this ad today... looks like more good stuff is in store from bbay

land in business bay;
permission for building with unlimited floors;
mixed use;
41042 sq.ft;
No floor area ratio
price 88 million AED


----------



## dubaiflo

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> cool...they mention something called white bay...wats that????
> 
> R



Sunland's Business Bay tower probably.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

white bay is a villa project in umm al quwain


----------



## malec

What's the tower rising on the right side of this picture?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I saw that also. 

HYDRA Properties has a tower called CLIMAX in Downtown so maybe it is that one.


----------



## AltinD

BB's SKY TOWER 2:


----------



## malec

^^ Any chance you could upload to imageshack, tinypic's not working for some reason


----------



## malec

Actually I had a look, it's most likely 8 boulevard walk


----------



## dubaiflo

i think so too. they were quite fast with this one.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Kill me if I am wrong but i didn't find these towers in the JLT section:

www.immobilien.dubai-city.de (Vista del Lago)


----------



## Julito-dubai

Same goes for this map:

http://www.key2dubai.co.uk/images/Dubailand_Project_Map.pdf

It shows the exact location of al-Bawadi


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.key2dubai.co.uk/images/Dubailand_Projects.pdf

list with contact adresses for dubailand


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

interesting map...but wat are those areas marked off with lite blue lines???maybe some olympic expansion of DSC if we win...and the great dubai wheel (seriously we need to start calling it GDW) is near/in athenopolis if im not mistaken.

R


----------



## dubaiflo

nice map.

well there are still two models for DSC around, a normal one and one with Olympic features .. so i think there is indeed space reserved.

anyway, some new projects such as Riverside and Al Kahil Park.


----------



## Naz UK

*What is this???*

*HHCP-designed project in Dubai moves forward*
Orlando Business Journal - 8:13 AM EDT Friday

_A luxury residential complex in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, designed by HHCP Design International Inc. is moving ahead with the recent selection of a general contractor. 

Dubai-based Nakheel, master developer of the Palm Jumeirah, appointed Shimizu Corp., a leading international general contractor with offices in Dubai. 


Marina Residences & Town Houses consists of six residential towers that rest on two landscaped podiums faced by marinas. Each tower is 15 stories high. Collectively, they hold 940 apartments and penthouses. 

In addition, 40 town house units rest on landscaped podiums. Residents will be able to moor their boats at private jetties. The exclusive waterside address allows for cruising scenic canals. 

Maitland-headquartered HHCP declined to disclose the construction cost. 

The architecture firm developed the conceptual through schematic design and worked with consulting firm Dar Al-Handash. 

Shimizu began construction in September and plans to finish the project in late 2008. 

HHCP won the 2006 Silver ARDY for resort architecture from the American Resort Development Association for its design work on The Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower in Dubai. _

Is this referring to the land that Nakheel own, at the mouth of the Marina, overlooking the Palm?


----------



## dubaiflo

that is on the tip of the trunk on PJ, the marina buildings.


----------



## Skoulikimou

*Guggenheim expands into Emirates*

Architect Frank Gehry is to design the Guggenheim Foundation's largest museum in the United Arab Emirates.

The museum, which will cover 30,000 square metres, will be built in the capital city of Abu Dhabi.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/5161320.stm


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Madai'n to build $234m residences
Madai'n, a shariah-compliant property investment company, is expected to announce a $234m residential development in Dubai next month. The project will bring around 800 units onto the market in a mixture of villas and apartments. The location and unit prices will be revealed when the project is officially launched.


and 


QUOTE=Krazy;10069252]

Al Mazaya, however, did not give a timeline for completion of the project, but said it is also developing projects at the Dubailand theme park and Dubai Healthcare City.



> R


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ i say it is jumeirah village.


----------



## AltinD




----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

yes that's wat I saw...

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

found this on the deeraj website...wuld start a new thread but v.tired!

now theres already a crystal tower but these are crystal towers 1 and 2 at the Bbay:


















R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

they also have two of these:




























ignore the lawns 3 bit

R


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi to have Hard Rock Cafe*

Abu Dhabi: Tourism in Abu Dhabi is set to get a big boost with a new 500-room hotel as well as a Hard Rock Cafe by April 2008, the promoters announced yesterday.

"We plan to invest Dh200 million in a five-star hotel and Dh75 million in the Hard Rock Cafe. Both are expected to be ready after 18 months," said George Moussa, Group Managing Partner, Planet Group.

"We have got the franchise for the Hard Rock Cafe in Abu Dhabi and we are finalising the location soon," he told Gulf News.

Dubai already has a Hard Rock Cafe on Shaikh Zayed Road. Dubai-headquartered Planet Group has seven companies, all related to the service industry.

It recently opened an office in Abu Dhabi. The five-star hotel will be part of Danet Abu Dhabi, a project promoted by Al Qudra Holding.

Planet Travel & Tours, part of the Planet Group, hosted a three-day conference in the capital for a delegation from Russia that included Capital Tours, a leading tour operator.

"Russia is a very important market for Abu Dhabi and the UAE. We want to promote Abu Dhabi in Russia as the emirate changes into a major tourist destination," Moussa told delegates.

Inna Beltukova, Chief Executive, Capital Tours said Russians are showing increasing interest in the UAE and visitor numbers will grow in the coming months. "We have special plans to promote Abu Dhabi for our VIP travellers."


----------



## dubaiflo

http://i12.tinypic.com/2dwg303.jpg

very interesting.. wtf is this, a marina, and Nakheel has a subdivision called Nakheel marinas, did not know that.

but it might suggest Nakheel will built its own marinas for the Palms and maybe on the land they own on the marina beach.

we know about the wharf, but afaik we only knew of one?


----------



## Naz UK

Dubai Select's next project is looking good... in the middle of the Marina, on the semi-circle opposite the Marina Mall... International Hotel Chain...serviced apartments, East and West residential Towers ...hmmmm :cheers: 

Btw, just accepted a job heading up a division of ITP in Dubai. Yipeee!!! Start first week November working mainly on Hotelier Middle East magazine... No doubt will be bringing all sorts of nuggets and insider information to the forray in the coming months. Exciting times indeed!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Does that mean Mr. Registered (Drug) User is moving to Dubai?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ very good. he can help you guys with updates and sort all kinda rumours for us.


anyway, by a chance the new DS development is called central bay?


----------



## Naz UK

Correct, and correct! It's called "Bay Central", and is mixed use...and yes, I will be moving to Dubai on the 5th November.


Btw, although no doubt I will be extremely busy, I will try my best to lend a hand with photos etc. But like I said, working for Hotelier magazine (and others) I'm sure i'll have lots of titbits for you guys. Hopefully!


----------



## Nasrawi

Continuation of the article... Dubai Pearl?


دخلت «هاي رايز العقارية» أبواب التطوير العقاري بقوة عندما وقعت عقداً مع شركة تطوير عقاري تابعة لدبي العالمية القابضة لشراء مجموعة أراض بمنطقة جميرا لتطوير 11 برجاً تجارياً وسكنياً باستثمارات تصل إلى 4 مليارات درهم.

وقال رجل الأعمال المدير الشريك في «هاي رايز» فيصل علي موسى لـ «البيان الاقتصادي» إن الأعمال الإنشائية في الأبراج ستنطلق بداية العام المقبل ويتوقع انجازها خلال السنوات الثلاث المقبلة.

وأرجع موسى سبب طول مدة عمليات الإنشاء في الأبراج إلى عزم الشركة تطويرها وفقاً لمفهوم هندسي غير مطروق على مستوى العالم مما استدعى الشركة إلى دعوة خمس شركات هندسية من الإمارات وبريطانيا وألمانيا وفرنسا للتسابق على التصاميم الهندسية للأبراج الأحد عشر.

من جهته قال المدير الشريك في «هاي رايز» العقارية عبدا الحكيم الطاير بان الأبراج الإحدى عشرة ستشيد على مساحة تصل إلى 6,2 مليون قدماً مربع، بينما ستصل مساحة البناء أكثر من 3,3 ملايين قدم مربع. وأوضح الطاير ان مشروع الأبراج سيضم فندقاً فئة خمس نجوم ومركز تسوق ضخماً.

كما كشف موسى عزم الشركة تطوير برج «القرن» المخصص للمكاتب التجارية ويرتفع إلى نحو 200 متر في إطار مشروع «جميرا فلج/ساوث» باستثمارات تصل إلى مليار درهم تقريبا، ما يرفع عدد أبراج الشركة في المشروع المذكور إلى خمسة أبراج باستثمارات تصل إلى 5 ,3 مليارات درهم حتى الآن.

وقال موسى لـ «البيان» ان البرج الذي صممته شركة دايمنشينز للاستشارات الهندسية أحد أبرز المكاتب العالمية في تصميم الأبراج الشاهقة، سيشكل إضافة معمارية مميزة إلى المشهد العقاري بإمارة دبي لاسيما على صعيد تفرده في الشكل الهندسي لقّمته التي يتدلى من أحد جوانبها «قرص» يضم سلسلة مطاعم وكافيتريات فخمة تعلوها قبة زجاجية. ​
High-Rise Properties signed a contract with "Limitless" to develop 11 res-com towers in the Jumeirah area with investments worth AED 4 billion. Construction of the towers will start in early 2007 with completion due in around 3 years.

Faisal Ali Moussa, VP of High-Rise, said that the delay in construction was because of change in design plans. Architectural firms from the UAE, the UK, Germany and France, were competing in the design of the 11 towers.

Abdel Hakeem al-Tayer, VP, pointed out that the 11 towers will be built on an area of 6.2 million sq ft. Total built up area will be around 3.3 million sq ft. The project includes a 5-star hotel and a huge shopping mall.

Moussa also stated that the company is developing the "Century Tower" for commercial use in Jumeriah Village South. It is around 200 m in height and costs around AED 1 billion. This makes the total number of towers developed by High-Rise Properties in the project, around 5, with a total investment of AED 3.5 billion to date.

The tower is designed by "Dimensions", and will be a unique addition to Dubai's skyline. A "disc" on one of its sides will have fancy restaurants and cafes and will be topped by a glass atrium.

To be contd.


----------



## Nasrawi

LOL.. I may as well have used a translating machine. This article is a review of some sort written as though it's fresh out of the oven.

I skipped a bunch of stuff about Quattro and Rotating Tower..etc. There's this thing written, which I suspect is about El Matador Towers:


ساحة الفرسان

تستعد دبي لاستقبال مشروع عقاري متعدد الاستخدامات باستثمارات تصل إلى نحو ملياري درهم طبقاً لتصريحات خاصة أدلت بها لـ «البيان الاقتصادي» مصادر وثيقة الصلة بشركة «ليمتلس» العضو في «دبي العالمية القابضة».

وأوضحت المصادر ان التحالف يضم مجموعة مستثمرين من مختلف الجنسيات ويعملون وسط تكتم شديد على إطلاق شركة عقارية جديدة ستتولى تطوير المشروع الذي سيحمل اسم «ساحة الفرسان» ويضم 4 أبراج شاهقة الارتفاع على مساحة إجمالية تصل إلى 850 الف قدم مربع فيما تصل مساحة بنائه إلى نحو مليوني قدم مربع.

وستلبي الأبراج الجديدة التي يتوقع انطلاق أعمالها الإنشائية منتصف العام المقبل، متطلبات سكنية وتجارية وسيجري تشييدها في إطار مشروع «جميرا فلج» التي تقوم «ليمتلس» بتطويره في منطقة جميرا بدبي.

وفضلت المصادر عدم الكشف عن أسماء المستثمرين في المشروع في الوقت الراهن الا انها أكدت بأن الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة «دايمينشنز» للاستشارات الهندسية المهندس هشام عبدالغني يقف وراء ترتيبات ذلك التحالف والدفع باتجاه تأسيس الشركة الجديدة التي ستتولى تطوير المشروع. ​
"Sahat al-Fursan" (Knights' Arena), a new mixed-use project in Jumeirah Village worth AED 2 billion will start construction in mid-2007. It includes 4 tall towers with a built up area of 850,000 sq ft, on an area of 2 million sq ft. "Dimensions" is behind the design.

Rest is an interview with "Limitless" director about plans to launch 10 new projects in Dubai by the end of the year.


----------



## dubaiflo

ok so part of JV is going to be Limitless, the Dimension design is finally going ahead, which is awesome, and it seems like the Dubai Pearl site might indeed get a total redesign and limitless is the new developer.

what an underground company..


----------



## malec

Tom_Green said:


> In my opinion is the Dubai Marina skyline right now the best skyline in Dubai. The SZR skyline will need at least 5 years to beat the DM even with the Burj Dubai.


Well, it looks better as a skyline but only from far away. In terms of individual towers though SZR still beats the marina by a mile


----------



## dubaiflo

exactly 1000 buildings for Dubai at Emporis now


----------



## AltinD

The site in SZR. Notice the ARABTEC logos? This must be the site for those mysterious 60 floors twins.











The boarded site next to Nuaimi tower:


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah site seems to be the size for a twin tower complex.

no idea on the second one though?


----------



## dubaiflo

AltinD said:


> ^^ A Busines Bay tower of course.


..just to confirm:

Published: 10/30/2006 12:00 AM (UAE)
Akar to build Singapore Tower in Dubai


Dubai: Akar Properties, a local builder, will develop a S$150 million Singapore Tower in Dubai as a sign of the growing business ties between the UAE and Singapore.

Akar is targeting the high-end office building not just at Singapore companies in the Middle East, but also at other Asian business centres. 

"The Singapore Tower is made for Singaporeans and Asians, not only Singaporeans. We believe in our relationship with Singapore and we believe Singaporeans are closer to us as a relation," Sultan Hareb Al Falahi, CEO of Akar Properties, said in a statement on Friday.

"The UAE is a small country serving big nations; Singapore also serves huge Asian nations, so we are having something closer to each other."

When completed in 2008, the Singapore Tower will take its pride of place at the new Dubai Business Bay that is being developed at a cost of S$86 billion. 

Singapore Tower will have approximately 240,000 square feet of leasable space. It is design-ed by Singapore-based Ong and Ong Architects.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

wats this?

Name : Dubai Pearl City Development Project 
Description : Development of Dubai Pearl City involving construction of towers, cultural and heritage centres, hotels, conference halls and trade centres. 
Territory : Dubai 
Updated : October 10, 2006 
Status : Current Project 


maybe a new dubai pearl?


----------



## dubaiflo

it must be , who announced the tender?

was it limitless?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

doesnt say wo released it...


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i am not going to try and find that thread I started yonks ago abt these ppl so here:

Al Mazaya Holding Company Q3 profits grow to AED 240 million 
[Wednesday, November 1, 2006 10:38:00 am] 



Al Mazaya Holding Company has reported a growth in profits during the first nine months of 2006 to reach AED240 million.

At the same time, the company’s share value increased by 120 per cent over the same period last year (AED10.8 earnings per share compared to AED5.3 for the third quarter last year).

Al Mazaya’s third quarter profits also increased by 120 per cent compared to last year’s first nine months, mainly due to the company’s net profit of AED135 million.

Rashid Al Nafisi, chairman of Al Mazaya Holding’s board of directors revealed the financial results at the end of a board meeting held at the company’s headquarters in Kuwait. The event was attended by the CEO and managing director of Al Mazaya Holding Company, Engineer Khaled Saeed Esbaitah, and the board members represented by Bader Abel, Sameer Gharballi and Fahed Al Ibrahim, who has recently joined the board. Al Nafisi said the company had reached this impressive level of profits by adopting a continuous growth strategy in the volume of its investments and developments. He also confirmed that Al Mazaya had been able to achieve positive progress in other aspects of its investment and financial activities. This was clear evidence of its successful strategy to develop the company’s performance in general.

“Al Mazaya Holding Company has been effective by having direct involvement in the local and regional properties market through its numerous successful investments that have been characterised by high returns,” Al Nafisi said.

“After three years of hard work, we have been able to increase our capital and penetrate various fields by establishing new affiliate companies and acquiring others. At the same time, investors’ confidence has been maintained, mainly by listing our company on the two biggest regional stock markets.”

“Furthermore, Al Mazaya has reached many milestones from the beginning of 2006, such as the delivery of many projects in Dubai Healthcare City, as well as the Al Maha and Al Roya residential projects in Kuwait.

“Next year, we are going to witness the delivery of other projects besides launching new ones,” he added.

Al Mazaya Holding’s recent acquisition of First Dubai Real Estate Development KSC and purchase of one of the biggest residential towers in Dubai International Financial Centre increased the company's assets to AED375 million. Consequently, Al Mazaya is expecting a new prosperous era. Al Nafisi revealed that his company is about to launch a new real estate portfolio. This step has come after starting a huge project in Al Shuwaikh Industrial Area in Kuwait called “Seven Zones” with a total value of AED190 million.

*“Al Mazaya’s portfolio is still full of many promising properties and investment projects, mainly in Dubai which is undergoing a huge development boom. Currently, we have leading developments in many fields, such as a the over AED1 billion project in Dubai Land, a huge AED381 million office project in Jumeirah Lake Towers and a skyscraper in Dubai Business Bay. *

“Our focus is directed at reaping the highest level of returns for our shareholders through a balanced programme,” he concluded.

R


----------



## Emirati_Girl

i think Krazy has posted the same from the emirates today..

i donno if someone has aready posted that or not .. from the gulf news and the nice news in that artical r the bold sentenses ^_^

*Burj Dubai rises to 80 floors*


Burj Dubai will be the world's tallest tower when completed in 2008

Dubai: Burj Dubai, which will be the world's tallest tower when completed in 2008, reached 80 levels on Tuesday, with a height of 277 metres.

Now the structure being developed by Emaar Properties is taller than the *Transamerica Pyramid in San Francisco* (266 metres) and *the Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt*, Europe's tallest building (259 metres). :banana:


----------



## AltinD

Dubai Properties has signed a *15 years* contract with Porsche Design to design several towers in *different* countries.


----------



## Alle

Where do you think they will build. Have DP expanded their business to other continents yet?


----------



## dubaiflo

it's probably Sama Dubai which is going to build them, they are the intl arm of DH.


----------



## AltinD

I read the article again (on "Property Weekly") and there is no mention of SAMA at all and the contract was signed by DP's CEO. The contract was signed in an expo in Germany and it covers 17 countries.


----------



## dubaiflo

not bad.

that expo was in munich afaik, i wanted to go there but discovered it too late.

damn.

anyway, i wonder why they created sama dubai if it's not their job.


----------



## AltinD

*Business Bay Towers Launched in Dubai, UAE.*

*Business Bay Towers Launched in Dubai, UAE.*
_23.March.2006_










*DUBAI, UAE* - SMI-Hyundai Corp. is to launch soon 40 storeys of Luxury twin towers project in Business Bay, Dubai, UAE.

The US $ 200 Mil. project consists of office, residential flat, retail shop and car park with swimming pool, Sauna Zacuzzi, Gym, restaurant and coffee shop. The state of the art towers will show beautiful panoramic view of the great lake in Business Bay and Burj Dubai.


























http://www.smi-hyundai.com/content....ord=dubai&b_idx=b0051&no=23&page=1&str_block=


----------



## wiki

dubai rocks


----------



## malec

BTW just found out that tower's on the site of the new al attar tower. I'd say it could be a failed proposal for an earlier project before the site was bought by al attar. It only has about 10 floor to little and is also way too good to be an al attar tower. I can post a few more renders aswell


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

malec said:


> And what about your 70-storey tower :bash:


huh wat?

R


----------



## malec

I was talking to al sharq development


----------



## dubaiflo

malec said:


> BTW just found out that tower's on the site of the new al attar tower. I'd say it could be a failed proposal for an earlier project before the site was bought by al attar. It only has about 10 floor to little and is also way too good to be an al attar tower. I can post a few more renders aswell


Al Attar tower (the redesigned one) looked amazing first of all.
and the rendering does show it on one of the al attar plots but a new one which is boarded already(next to NO1, TDG mentioned it), so it might go ahead...
anyone has more?


----------



## SA BOY

malec said:


> Has anyone seen this tower before?


OMG that is so ugly


----------



## Nasrawi

Nasrawi said:


> I skipped a bunch of stuff about Quattro and Rotating Tower..etc. There's this thing written, which I suspect is about El Matador Towers:
> 
> 
> "Sahat al-Fursan" (Knights' Arena), a new mixed-use project in Jumeirah Village worth AED 2 billion will start construction in mid-2007. It includes 4 tall towers with a built up area of 850,000 sq ft, on an area of 2 million sq ft. "Dimensions" is behind the design.
> 
> Rest is an interview with "Limitless" director about plans to launch 10 new projects in Dubai by the end of the year.


These 4 "very tall" towers were referred to again in the newspaper, it doesn't look like El Matador project.


----------



## malec

850,000 sq feet for 4 towers in no way equals very tall.


----------



## AltinD

Something on these lines would have been better:


----------



## Nasrawi

malec said:


> 850,000 sq feet for 4 towers in no way equals very tall.


Exagerrated descriptions are quite common in Arabic newspapers.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

more talk of this hotel:

Aviation Club plans Dh250m hotel

By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor


Dubai: The Aviation Club will select the main contractor for a Dh250 million hotel to be built on its premises, a top official said.

The club, whose annual revenue this year is expected to reach Dh60 million, has 1,300 members.

"We are still in negotiations with some leading contractors for the construction of the project," Gerard Kearney, general manager of The Aviation Club, told Gulf News yesterday.

Having started as a recreational club, some 15 years ago, boasting a health club, 15 food an beverage outlets and the newly opened Akaru Spa, The Aviation Club is now ready to step into the hotel industry to complete its offering.

"We will also talk to hotel operators for the management of the property. However, there are chances that we ourselve also could manage it." Kearney said.

The new property, to be completed by 2008, will have ten floors and about 250 rooms with an unusually large size of 54 square metres. Meeting rooms and two restaurants are also planned.

The hotel will have front and rear access and the majority of its rooms command views of the Dubai Creek and the Golf Course.

The Aviation Club, which also manages the Irish Village, celebrates its 10th anniversary this week.

"The hotel will be five star deluxe, and it will focus on space. The target is business travellers and with the proximity to the airport, it will be a seamless journey after a long flight," Kearney said.

R


----------



## Krazy

* Bando to invest in UAE real estate projects*

Dubai: South Korean property developer Bando Construction and Engineering will pump approximately $1 billion into new real estate projects in the UAE next year.

The company, which became the first Korean developer to invest in Dubai when it launched the Dh1.28 billion two-tower U-Bora Towers in Business Bay in April, says it will unveil several new developments featuring retail, commercial and residential units.

The news follows a flurry of interest in the UAE from South Korean developers seeking opportunities outside their saturated domestic real estate market.

"Our second and third developments will be in the UAE.

"We are seeking to establish our foothold here, but are also considering opportunities throughout the region," said Bando chairman Hong-Sa Kwon.

*Smart home technology*

Company heads were in Dubai to open the U-Bora Tower sales centre and show rooms.

Built at a cost of $7 million, the building features mock-up units of the tower's office and residential units equipped with LG smart home technology.

The move signals the start of sales for 50 per cent of the tower's residential units.

The remaining units have been reserved for Korean investors, of which more than 30 per cent have been sold already.

All 57 floors of U-Bora commercial tower have been sold to Midas International Management, a major Korean asset management company, which is currently managing $4 billion.

Spread over two million square feet of built-up area, the tower is slated for completion in September 2009. The enabling works contract has been awarded to Al Habtoor Group, while Aedas picked up the design contract.

*Main contract*

Property management company Asteco signed a consultancy and agency agreement with Bando in July.

The main construction contract will be awarded early next year, before work on the superstructure begins in March or April.

Bando, a 30-year-old company employing 280 professionals in Korea, builds about 2,000 apartments every year with a sales turnover exceeding Dh1.83 billion in South Korea.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Hilton Hotels signs agreement for first residence in Dubai 
[Monday, November 13, 2006 3:05:00 pm] Add to My Alerts Hilton 


Hilton Hotels has announced the signing of its newest property, the Hilton Jumeirah Beach Residence in Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE), set to open in September 2007. The property is Hilton’s first residential offering in Dubai, and builds on the leading hotel brand’s 14 established properties in the Arabian Peninsula.

The Hilton Jumeirah Beach Residence is owned by A.A Almoosa Enterprises, and is managed by Hilton International.

“Dubai is undoubtedly the region’s most thriving leisure destination and a global hot spot. We are thrilled to introduce our first residential venture in this cosmopolitan city,” said Ian Carter, Chief Executive International Operations, Hilton Hotels Corporation (HHC) and Executive Vice President, HHC. “Located just minutes away from the golden sandy beaches of the Dubai Jumeirah strip, and offering a complete lifestyle experience away from home, the Hilton Jumeirah Beach Residence will become a premier place to stay for leisure and business travellers.” Linked with a bridge to Hilton’s existing Dubai beach property, Hilton Dubai Jumeirah Resort, the new Residence is part of the exclusive Jumeirah Beach Residence complex, the world’s largest single phase project of its kind. 

Nestled in the heart of what is now dubbed New Dubai, the complex is a vision of architectural excellence. 

“The signing of this new Residence property further strengthens our existing partnership with Hilton, and we are delighted to continue working together. Hilton brings tremendous management expertise, and we are confident this development will be a huge success,” said Abdulla Almoosa, Chairman of A.A Almoosa Enterprises.

The 44-storey Hilton Jumeirah Beach Residence tower reflects a fusion of Arabesque and Mediterranean design elements, resulting in a truly eye-catching landmark overlooking the coastline.

The Residence will open with 371 guest rooms and apartments, each complementing different guests’ needs. Apartment types range from one-bedroom right through to four-bedroom, including five loft and two penthouse apartments.

Dining facilities include an all-day restaurant, a speciality cuisine restaurant as well as a bar. To complete the residential experience, the complex also offers a health club, swimming pool and garage parking. The Residence will complement Hilton’s two existing properties in Dubai, Hilton Dubai Jumeirah Resort and Hilton Dubai Creek, in addition to the Hilton Jumeirah Beach Club opening in 2008.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

yeah...the u bora office is located near mall of the emirates...just before the flyover from al sufouh road to sheikh zayed


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Marriott to open five Courtyards in Dubai 
[Monday, October 2, 2006 12:00:00 am] 

The US-based lodging group Marriott International plans to open at least five of its Courtyard brand of hotels in Dubai within the next five years, Donald E. Gibson, Marriott's international vice-president for Courtyard told Gulf News. While the European Courtyard prototype is mainly aimed at business travellers looking for functional amenities that serve the purpose of their trip, and at a reasonable price, the ones coming up in Dubai and the rest of the Middle East will offer a lot more in terms of space, luxury and services. 

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this seems to be the main pic that alll the papers are using for the new 44 floor hilton hotel:










R


----------



## Krazy

*UAE property boom encourages Korea's top builder Sungwon to tap Middle East market*

Sungwon Corporation, one of the largest integrated construction companies in South Korea, plans to invest over USD 1.2 billion in property development in the Middle East, primarily in UAE's buoyant property market.









Yoon-Soo Jeon.

Encouraged by the boom in the construction and property sectors, Sungwon is eyeing the vast potential offered by the Middle East market through a strategic alliance it has reached with Dubai Properties, the property development arm of Dubai Holding.

Almost half of the investment earmarked for this region by Sungwon have already been pumped into building unique world-class lifestyle developments at Business Bay and Culture Village, two landmark property hubs being developed by Dubai Properties. At the same time, Sungwon is focusing on building luxury towers in Dubai, and is also carrying out civil works in other GCC nations.

Sungwon Corporation is a large integrated real estate, construction and engineering company that has built a solid reputation as a property developer and contractor of award-winning luxury high-rise residential/mixed use complexes.

Commenting on the current property boom, the founder and Chairman of Sungwon Corporation, Yoon-Soo Jeon, said: 'With the property sector one of the most buoyant sectors in the region, Sungwon has made a timely entry into the property market in the UAE through its tie-up with Dubai Properties. As we are relatively new to this region, Sungwon decided to partner a high-profile property developer of the caliber of Dubai Properties to pursue expansion into this part of the world'.

He attributed the current construction boom, particularly in the UAE to several factors - a growing economy fuelled by oil revenues, a vibrant private sector, a young property market, increasing demand for housing by the growing population of affluent youth, the opportunity to invest in an appreciating asset such as property, the UAE's strategic location, investor-friendly environment and the recent introduction of freehold property ownership laws that will benefit investors and expatriate residents.

Mr. Yoon-Soo Jeon, added: 'Sungwon plans to invest over US $ 1.2 billion in the region over the next three years. In addition to our first two projects at Business Bay and Culture Village, which are worth $ 450 million, we are looking into other projects, thanks to the support extended by Dubai Properties. Because we are fully involved in the construction process, from start to finish, we are committed to delivering the highest level of quality and customer satisfaction'.

Sungwon has been introducing architectural masterpieces in every major city of Korea, and has built over 130,000 apartments and 1,000 high-rise towers. It specialises in high rise mixed-use complexes, civil works, environmental plants and special projects, including championship golf courses, world class stadia and resorts. In 2005, Sungwon completed 52 commercial and residential projects, and has over US $ 3 billion worth of projects under construction.

'We have constantly challenged ourselves to stay at the forefront of the industry with advanced technologies, and it is this superiority in skills combined with our innovative construction strategies that has spurred Sungwon to explore new overseas markets like the Middle East. Since its establishment, Sungwon has led the new era of housing culture by launching the first homes for healthy living in the South Korean market, a concept that we intend to introduce into all our projects in the Middle East.', concluded Mr. Yoon-Soo Jeon.


----------



## malec

http://gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10082627.html

I won't bother copying the article.
A picture from there though:











Also another tower by them posted in the business bay section


----------



## AD77

Leela to venture out into Mauritius, Abu Dhabi 

Kalpana Pathak & C H Unnikrishnan / Mumbai November 15, 2006 



Spreading its footprints beyond Indian borders, hospitality chain Leela Ventures is foraying into Mauritius and Abu Dhabi, where the company is close to signing management contracts with leading hotel groups. 

The Leela group, which has chalked out an overseas expansion strategy, is in the final stages of talks with a Mauritius-based luxury hotel. 

The Abu Dhabi deal is expected to be closed in a fortnight. After undertaking the management, Leela would re-design the Mauritius hotel and take over its operations. 

"A few other foreign hotel chains have also approached the group with management contract proposals. To start with, the group plans to sign these two overseas contracts," a source close to the development said. 

When contacted, company officials said the group was in discussions with a few hotel groups abroad and nothing has been finalised. 

According to industry experts, when a hotel group plans to take over management of other properties, it normally does a strict due diligence of the potential of the area, market positioning, profitability, etc. In short, the procedures are similar to that of entering the market thorough an inorganic route. 

Mauritius is a favourite holiday and honeymoon destination world over. In 2005, 7 lakh visitors flocked the Indian Ocean island generating around $800 million in revenues for it. From India alone, 29,755 tourists visited, a rise of 20 per cent compared with the previous year. 

The hotel in Abu Dhabi is said to be a greenfield project which will take 18-24 months to complete. "Officials form Leela are in discussion to work out the terms and conditions of the contract. It is said to work on a top-down approach. In two years, the hotel is said to be up and running," said a source. The financial details of both the deals are not known. 

The Leela group is also looking for opportunities for entering into management agreement with hotel properties in its key markets in Asia, southeast Asia and China. 

http://www.business-standard.com/common/storypage.php?autono=264819&leftnm=1&subLeft=0&chkFlg=


----------



## malec

hno: Another supertall for the upper marina. A park somewhere there is really needed, that plot in front of marina heights and the torch would be perfect but of course that will never happen.

From Aedas website:











Looks like it could be between the torch and marina heights


----------



## dubaiflo

it does look awesome, no doubt.

must be 100F + 

but there is no more space left now, maybe it was old OH design. 

and indeed they need some greenery there now. it's enough, even though it will look better once the basement and streets etc are landscaped.


----------



## Krazy

cud be between marina heights and torch indeed... but the design isnt that great...

everything on the tallest block, besdies OC, OC2 and infinity, has failed to impress me till now...


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well I dont think we need any more of those really tall towers for that area...a park and a mall would be good...maybe it can be on the other end...but who wuld want to over look DEWA??? uke:

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

oh FYI...this one is trident tower and is 418m high and its neighbour is 380m high and is 103 stories high...trident holdings are the ppl...


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ i do like Le Reve, MH and also Marina Crown apart from those u mentioned.
i also like 23marina, not from the renders but i bet it will look awesome on completion.

and i doubt it will be between TT and MH, it would have to face the other way round (see basement)

------

edit :eek2:

we heard of a massive trident project. BUT THIS ONE?? ohmy it could be serious, and since trident only has top of the line towers i do think it might also be in the area near TGR. 418 and 380m.. oh my..


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

R


----------



## dubaiflo

Trident Tower, Dubai

The 418 meter high luxury penthouse, residential tower had a unique challenge. Its neighbor is also very tall, at 380 meters, but located only 20 meters away. The project was designed to fit comfortably into this context by concentrating on the negative space between the two towers.

Immediately adjacent to this extruded neighbor, 9 - five storey pods cling to the core with 7 meter high vertical garden oasis’ separating them. Constructed out of light weight steel, the loads of these pods are transferred back to the core to allow a free and flowing space between them – thus enabling the tower to “breath” next to its dense context.

The shape of the tower, with only two – 600m2 units per floor, was curved and bent to look past its orthogonally located neighbors. By introducing the gardens on the one side, the other, more viable side ends up with 87 of the 147 units.

In transferring the pods back into the core, the slenderness ratio becomes enormous, with a minimum of 1 to 14 in the center of the plan, tapering down on the sides. To achieve this, bridge technology is used vertically with stress bars introduced, likened to a “rubber bands” from the top down to the ground through the shear walls. This tricks the tower to believing it is heavier than it is – thus resisting the shamal wind forces.

The result is a very thin, lightweight 103 storey tower which lightly sits into its setting of extruded neighbors and powerfully maintains its presence through this contrast.

Client: Trident International Holdings
Location: Dubai, UAE


here is the text version.

anyway it could be serious and is located next to 23marina.

and i do think it looks awesome. can't wait for a better render.
but then it will be 2011 till this is ready.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

lol...flo I was a tad bit faster...

R


----------



## Krazy

so is it gonna be between al seef tower and 23 marina? where is the space?? :weird:

If they do manage to pull it off, this will have THE BEST views in Dubai marina of Palm Jumeirah (once u go above 220m)


----------



## malec

Since we all know emaar will do everything in its power to squeeze that bit more money I made this map showing the possible locations for future projects in the upper marina. I believe there are 5 more towers to be released but who knows, they might fit 6 towers in a line at the bottom or else they might even squeeze an extra one between mag tower and that similar tower that I forget what it's called.

I recon all will be supertalls aswell since that's the trend.


----------



## Krazy

^^ there are no plots allocated by emaar in the middle


----------



## malec

^^ Well then, where's the plot for this tower if it's to be right next to 23 marina? As I said, emaar = maximum greed = maximum cramming of towers


----------



## Dubai-Lover

there still are a few plots, e.g. between mag 218 and 23 marina


----------



## dubaiflo

i do think there are, according to the original plot map, two more official plots in the tallest block. apart from the one between tt and mh and of course the marina edge one.

the ones below al sulafa and marina 101 precisely, like D-L mentioned.

that would mean 380m (23marina) neigbour, so the trident one is two plots to the left of mag218.


----------



## malec

^^ They say the 380m tower is 20m away from this, that means right next to it. That can mean two things:

a) Emaar have added more plots (in the map above 23 marina has nothing directly next to it)
b) Trident know of another 380m tower to go up maybe next to mag 218?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Name : Hotel Construction Project-16 More... 
Description : Construction of 70-storey five-star hotel comprising (650) rooms, including a health club, a spa and (15) food outlets. 
Territory : Dubai 
Updated : November 8, 2006 
Status : New Tender 

R


----------



## dubaiflo

20metres is the plot left of 23marina. that should be about fine.


----------



## Nasrawi

Al Bayan

Bulgari is considering opening a hotel in Dubai.


----------



## dubaiflo

armani, bulgari, versace.. what's next`?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

dont forget the missoni on PJ i think...

R


----------



## Naz UK

And Cerruti..


----------



## Fluppet

qatar son 333 said:


> Abu Dhabi's will be the second urban monorail system in the UAE and the first in the GCC.


Eh?! Someone's a bit confused, I think :nuts:


----------



## Nasrawi

Al Bayan

Damac is set to announce one of the biggest projects in Dubai today. A big press conference is due to be held for the occasion. The project is described as "strategic'.

Damac hopes to increase its investments to AED 45 billion with projects in more than 10 countries up to the year 2009, with an annual growth rate of 70%.


----------



## Nasrawi

Al Bayan

Two phases for the development of Abu Dhabi Golf Club. The first phase should be done by the start of next year.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Sounds interesting but could just be Ocean Heights 2  but negative press article from ameinfo also today about Damac

"This month's edition of the international magazine Arabies Trends chronicles the saga of certain buyers from Damac Properties, and a case where the construction of a residential tower promised for handover next spring has not even started. 

Investors are up-in-arms, threatening legal action, but their position in Dubai law is fairly tenuous. This highlights the dangers of investing in a market where investment protection legislation is still rudimentary and where the developer is a non-governmental entity, although it has to be said Dubai does have many happy home buyers who have not experienced these problems. "


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ morons, they should not to a big project, i really hope it is "only" ocean heights 2.
not sure though.


----------



## malec

Nasrawi said:


> Al Bayan
> 
> Damac is set to announce one of the biggest projects in Dubai today. A big press conference is due to be held for the occasion. The project is described as "strategic'.
> 
> Damac hopes to increase its investments to AED 45 billion with projects in more than 10 countries up to the year 2009, with an annual growth rate of 70%.


It's a 58 storey res tower in business bay. Hope this isn't what they're building on the supertall plot they bought


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Damac Properties has launched La Residence at the Lotus, the company's first residential tower in Business Bay. The 58 storey tower will have a selection of one, two and three bedroom apartments as well as three levels of parking at podium level. The development will also contain retail outlets, cafes and restaurants.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

such a waste of a super tall plot...but wat do they mean by at the lotus?

R


----------



## Nasrawi

All this hype for a 58 storey residential? :down: 

And yeah, what's this "Lotus"? A sub-project in Business Bay?


----------



## malec

I'm not saying it is built on the supertall plot, but if it is it's a waste. Hopefully the design of this is good


----------



## Naz UK

The lotus is a flower that floats, gently..slowly..mindlessly...carelessly... in an altogether no rush kind of way. So great name for a Damac tower.


----------



## dubaiflo

i guess the design will be good it is damac.

the lotus.. sounds like a better name for Burj al alam. anyway. we will see


----------



## dubaiflo

Norr Tower DIFC:



















awesome isn't it? could be over 400 easily with that spire.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

those pics are quite recent...it is a very good tower...and flo is it a proposal...or something tall to be launched by someone?

R


----------



## malec

Holy Christ!! That thing is certainly over 400m to roof, I'd say 580m to spire 

Someone needs to keep a lookout for this aswell when they go to the cityscape exhibition


----------



## dubaiflo

they are going to launch this one there, i know it 

plot is still free isn't it.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

coool...it there any website for where u found that pic malec?

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

its on the plot of diamond gate office towers...

R


----------



## malec

It's from here:

www.buenck.fehse.com


It's actually on the same location as these:











What the hell's going on with DIFC? Who are the firms that are actually involved with the masterplan?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

thanks! 

R


----------



## malec

Looks a lot like one of the proposals for the new shanghai supertower


----------



## Nasrawi

I didn't know there were still some plots available in DIFC that haven't had a definite tower designed for them.

That thing is uber-tall. I would've liked it better if it was shorter... this design with the height makes it look freaky.


----------



## malec

It really does completely dwarf even the tallest of the szr towers. I wonder how it'd look if other huge towers like the index were included in the render


----------



## Julito-dubai

is this the difc landmark tower or another one ?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.buenck.fehse.com/projects/residential/files/page9-1019-full.html

new ?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.buenck.fehse.com/projects/sport_leisure/files/page4-1020-full.html

hope i don't bother you with these threats, but a new render of Spots city?

Just visit the site. there are some good renders


----------



## Julito-dubai

*DUBAILAND DOWNTOWN*

:banana: 

Stephan23 posted this already. But I think i have to place it here again

MIZIN Announces Majan – The Down Town Of Dubailand 

Project To Drive Over AED 15 Billion Investment Within Three Years


Advertising Info 
Mizin, the real estate development company of Tatweer, announced today the launch of Majan, a modern mixed use development incorporating residential, commercial, retail, leisure and cultural sectors, representing downtown Dubailand. The project will drive an investment of AED 15 billion within a period of three years.

Located on the Emirates Road, nearby Global Village, the 16.5 million sq ft freehold development will consist of three components: 32 per cent of the area will comprise residential units, 44 per cent will be dedicated for retail and entertainment, and 24 per cent for commercial units. 

Saeed Al Muntafiq, CEO of Tatweer said: “The unique mixed use development illustrates Mizin’s vision of creating economic sustainability by providing diverse facilities that are expected from a metropolitan centre for Dubailand, the largest leisure and entertainment project in the world.”

The upscale project is being sold as freehold plots of land to investors, who will develop their acquired plots that comply with Mizin’s design guidelines.

The main infrastructure work, comprising the road, water, and electricity networks of Phase 1, will be concluded by December 2006.

Dubailand is currently developing 45 attractions expected to attract over 5 million visitors per year by 2010. It will also have around 400,000 people working and living in it. 

“Majan, the downtown of Dubailand, was carefully designed to meet the business, residential, leisure and retail needs of the residents, professionals and visitors of the mega project Dubailand,” said Sami Al Hashimi CEO of Mizin, “In addition, Mizin is placing a special effort to make sure that Majan will introduce new standards of execution and delivery. A *total of 150 towers will shape the Majan skyline*.”


----------



## malec

Was thinking, there could be a design competition for the tower on the difc plot. That would explain why we're seeing different versions


----------



## dubaiflo

malec said:


> Was thinking,


don't hurt yourself.


but then, you could be right.


----------



## Tom_Green

dubaiflo said:


>


If they build the tower 613m tall Dubai would have the tallest and the second tallest tower in the world.


----------



## worried1

*Dubai on 20/20*

There was a good show on Dubai in 20/20. Second part of the show highlighted the plight of the workers


----------



## Capzilla

Does anyone know any good nightlife web sites for Dubai? I've tried finding any but all the ones I can find give me the impression Dubai is a boring village. The only serious thing I could find was the Desert Rock Festival. Any tips for those who want a little more than just sky(scraper)gazing?


----------



## crazyeight

This the wrong thread to ask for that. Anyways, try this website, www.dubailook.com


----------



## AltinD

Ground work has started on the site next to Nuaimi Tower, as well as on those 60F twins (to be build by Arabtec) not that far away. Also I am more and more convinced that the boarded site with MEFG on site is indeed that of Emirates Park Hotel twins.

I shall have a close look of the aerea on the weekend.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ now that is a plan i approve.

would sound reasonable that the EPH are about to start, i mean it is hotel, the faster the better.

and i am really curious on the 60F twins.


----------



## dubaiflo

Turning Tower to be built in City of Arabia 
Posted: Tuesday, November 21, 2006 



Dubai 

The world’s first turning tower will be launched at an event in Burj al Arab in Dubai on November 29.


The Time Residences, a unique, eco-friendly tower standing 170 m high, offering 200 luxury living experiences, will be built in Dubailand’s City of Arabia.

The whole building will turn like a timepiece with the power of the sun, said an invitation for the launch.

Engineers and architects from this exciting, groundbreaking development will present the project to the world for the first time at the event. 

More information will be revealed during the launch event. -TradeArabia News Service

.................


rotating tower.. turning tower.. all the same. we will see.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

lol....well at least its eco friendly...

R


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Must be using some pretty powerful new technology solar cells to turn the entire building!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Already posted:




AltinD said:


> dubaiflo said:
> 
> 
> 
> FREAKING COOL!
> 
> Altin what does it tell us:
> 
> 
> http://newton.corriere.it/PrimoPiano/News/2006/09_Settembre/4/casaeolica.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is pretty new.. maybe it is a serious proposal.. Business Bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article on the third provided link was slightly different and had more details:
> 
> 
> *A SCYSCRAPER THAT ROTATES USING WIND POWER*
> 
> _Planed for Dubai a project comprising of a 250 meters tall tower, each of the 59 floors can be rotated independently while generating electrical power at the same time_.
> 
> Living in a 250 m tall tower that rotates and use the wind power to produce electricity: this is the project which idea was conceived in Firenze and planed for Dubai. The building, unique and world's first, is designed by Firenze based Architects David Fischer (inventor of the idea also), Fabio Bettazzi and Marco Sala, with the participation of Leslie Robertson, the American Engineer behind WTC in NY.
> 
> "Each of the 59 floors of the tower will host a single apartment and will completely separated from the others, allowing it to rotate independently... ", Explains David Fischer, "...resulting in a constantly transforming structure. The movement will be very slow, so it will not disturb the inhabitants of the tower, which will not even feel the movement, but can wake up enjoying the sunrise from their windows and having dinner in front of the sunset while on the same living space".
> 
> "The electricity...” added Fischer, "... will be produced by a number of wind turbines that will be installed between the individual floors, using the wind power just like the windmills do. Except that, even the single floors, moving thanks to the wind, will generate energy. To top it off will be the use of solar panels, to be installed on the roofs of each floor that during the day, rotating, will be partially exposed to the direct sunlight. Thanks to all this, the building will be energy-sufficient, but can even be able to supply energy to outside consumers. Based on our calculations, approximately 190 million KW of electricity can be generated each year, for a market value of more then 7 million Euros."
> 
> But that's not all for the tower that it will include also a Hotel. "This will be World's first entirely rotating structure.” added Fischer, "... till now have been constructed rotating spaces, especially on top of towers, but they occupied just a part of the building. Even more, our project comprising of separate single floors is resistant and elastic, becoming earthquake-proof."
> 
> Work will start in three months in Dubai and it will take around 30 more for the tower to be completed. "The preliminary cost of the project is around 500 million USD...” explained Fischer,"We will be able to save significantly in construction terms, thanks to the use of prefab panels. As a matter of fact, the tower will have a central core of reinforced concrete, where will be mechanically fixed the ready-made prefab units, complete with electrical and plumbing installations, comprising the flats. In this way, an entire floor can be assembled in few days time."
> 
> This project was presented lately during the last day of WREC 2006, the 9th World Congress on renewable energy, held in Firenze.
> 
> 06 September 2006
> 
> http://newton.corriere.it/PrimoPiano/News/2006/09_Settembre/4/casaeolica.shtml
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Maybe a Native English speaker can adjust the gramar.
Click to expand...


----------



## luv2bebrown

looks like car junkyard


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Agree, not impressed, looks cheap - would look better if the entire building rotated as 1 piece.


----------



## malec

If the rotation's powered by wind power I wonder what's happen in a hurricane. You'd be mighty dizzy I'd say


----------



## luv2bebrown

Dubai_Steve said:


> Agree, not impressed, looks cheap - would look better if the entire building rotated as 1 piece.


or if the building was cylindrical so that each floor could rotate conspicuously


----------



## Julito-dubai

Makaseb, Ishraqah and Ta’sees announce Dh3bn ‘Plaza Mayor’ JV 
[Thursday, November 23, 2006 1:55:00 pm] 

The AED 3 billion, (approximately US$ 818 million) ‘Plaza Mayor’, a project consisting of four 45-storey towers surrounding a large central court termed “The Plaza” was announced at a press conference held at Mina A’Salam Hotel at Madinat Jumeirah, Dubai. The project which is set to act as a nexus for business and leisure activity is a joint venture between Makaseb Holding, the regional development and investment company; Ishraqah, a regional real estate development company and Ta’sees, a subsidiary real estate development and investment arm of Tamerat Almousa Group. 

The joint venture agreement was signed by Hisham Abdul Ghani, Founder of Makaseb Holding Ltd., Hesham El Far, CEO, Ishraqah and Saad Ibrahim Al Moosa, President of Ta’sees.

The Plaza Mayor, situated in Jumeirah Village, will synthesise European and Arabic cultural influences to cement its credentials as a future business and tourism hub. Inspired by its Spanish namesake, Dubai’s Plaza Mayor will cater to local sensibilities by absorbing UAE market preferences. Hisham Abdul Ghani, Founder of Makaseb Holding Ltd., said, “The Plaza Mayor will follow multicultural thematic and design influences to become the first mixed use hospitality and business destination in Jumeirah Village. Each of Plaza Mayor’s four hotels will take inspiration from eighteenth century English, French, Spanish and Viennese design cues, blended with modern architectural considerations.”

The Plaza Mayor will cover approximately 3 million square feet of built up area, with a ground surface area of over half a million square feet. Each of the project’s towers will offer a dedicated parking and retail level, followed by a premium 4-storey hotel with 80 five-star rooms. The towers will also house 45 levels of premium office space. The Plaza will emerge as the focal point for all four towers, leading to a distinct layout that will promote interaction and business development. 

Hesham El Far said, “The Plaza Mayor’s ideal location and landmark design will be its defining characteristics. Ishraqah has invested over US$ 1.6 billion in more than 50 projects in Jumeirah Village, and we fully expect that iconic projects such as the Plaza Mayor will establish the location as the next city center of a rapidly mushrooming Dubai.” 

Speaking at the press conference, Saad Al Moosa, President of Ta’sees, said, “We are delighted to participate in the Plaza Mayor project, which will act as a key commerce and tourism driver on completion. Ta’sees is keen to focus all its expertise and resources to ensure the project’s success.” Makaseb Holding is a joint venture between the Rufi Group of companies, Sharm Land Limited, A&A Investment and Quattro. The company is geared up to follow a rapid expansion and diversification strategy by drawing on the diverse international experience and regional networks of its founders.

Ishraqah, owned by Sheikh Bader Al Zahrani (Saudi Arabia) and Sheikh Sultan Khaled Bin Mahfouz (Saudi Arabia) among others, is a real estate development company in the UAE; set to invest profoundly in real estate projects across several markets such as Morocco, India, Pakistan and Egypt while focusing on high standards to exceed buyer’s expectations in both residential and commercial communities. 

Ta’sees is a premier development and investment company in the UAE that is keen to establish its leadership position in the country’s real estate industry through its portfolio of distinguished residential and commercial projects spread across the UAE. Ta’sees was formed following the partnership between Saudi Tamerat Al Mousa, representing a number of Saudi family business holding companies and leading private businesses in the Kingdom; and Ali Mousa & Sons Group in the UAE, an established investment group.


----------



## dubaiflo

we could open a thread for it, sound like it is approved.

i'll do.


----------



## Stephan23

mg: 

Building materials zone launched 
By Ahmed A. Elewa, Staff Reporter



Abu Dhabi: A new specialised zone for building materials was launched yesterday, yet not in Dubai, but this time, in the capital.

Work on the Dh4 billion Building Material City (BMC) will start in January 2007 and will be completed within 36 months.

The new city, which is to act as a hub for building materials manufacturers and contractors in the region, is located in the area between Musaffah Bridge and Mohammad Bin Zayed City, five minutes from Abu Dhabi International Airport, and 15 minutes from the city centre.

"This new project comes within the ambitious economic goals of Abu Dhabi to become a world class centre, and to develop towards the new century," commented Sheikh Abdullah Bin Mohamed Bin Khalid Al Nahyan who inaugurated the mega development.

"The project includes the first building materials stock exchange in the Middle East to make the city a hub for attracting manufacturers, importers and suppliers," said Mohamed Mehanna Al Qubaisi, chairman of Manazel Real Estate, the project's developer.

The integrated city comes as a result of the cooperation between Manazel and its partner, United Group Holdings, both Abu Dhabi based companies.

"More than 80 per cent of the project was booked already, and we expect it to be fully sold before the end of this year," he said reflecting the strong growth of the construction sector in the UAE and the region.

Ownership in the project is available for Emiratis, while foreigners are only allowed long term lease hold.

BMC will include 17 commercial towers, 32 residential towers, and a huge 100,000 square metres shopping centre, dedicated for building materials showrooms. There will also be a hotel and landscaped gardens.

"Manazel is launching BMC only after seven months since the company was founded in 2006," Al Qubaisi explained pointing out that this will be one of a series of unique projects to be announced later.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Ali Moosa plans tower
CONSTRUCTION UAE
24 Nov 2006

Sharjah-based Ali Moosa & Sons plans to build a AED 300 million ($82 million) commercial tower in Jumeirah Village south. Known as A1 Tower, the 45-storey tower will have a built-up area of 38,100 square metres and will have four external columns arching inwards to the top of the building. The local Dimensions Engineering is the consultant. Ali Moosa has a total of 33 plots at Jumeirah Village, of which 27 will be four-storey residential buildings, while five will be commercial and one will be a 55-storey residential tower.

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

could this be wats coming up on the old emaar sales centre site???

Office tower prices sought
CONSTRUCTION UAE
24 Nov 2006

Local real estate developer Emaar Properties has received prices from at least three local companies for a 35-storey office tower in Dubai Marina. Prices were submitted by Al-Nekreh Contracting, ALEC and Bu Haleeba Contracting. The total built-up area is 130,000 square metres. Meinhardt Singapore is the consultant.

R


----------



## dubaiflo

Office??? .. no.. i thought it must be hotel (most profit)?


----------



## malec

Rush of property launches before Cityscape


Dubai is witnessing a rush of real estate project launches this month, in anticipation of the Cityscape exhibition that begins on December 4.

%u201CRather than be lost in the volume of projects that will be launched at Cityscape, developers are looking to beat the clutter to become top of mind,%u201D said Andrew Chambers, Managing Director of Asteco, the Dubai-based property services company.

%u201CWe, too, have advised clients to come to market preor post-Cityscape,%u201D he added.

Emaar Properties announced the second phase of the Burj Dubai Lake Hotel on Thursday, at about the same time as the Dh3 billion Plaza Mayor project, launched by the three partners Makaseb Holding, Ishraqah and Ta%u2019sees.

In the pipeline are several other realty projects that will hit the market before the month ends.

City of Arabia in Dubailand will get the Time Residences tower that is designed to rotate on its own axis.

Al Mazaya will launch its Sky Gardens project. First Gulf Bank will consolidate its move from property management and leasing services to real estate development, with the Burj Al Nujoom project near the Burj Dubai. The Emirates Sunland Group is expected to launch the White Bay project, a huge masterplanned waterfront community in Umm Al Quwain.

%u201CFor one thing, it is the end of the hot season and the holiday period,%u201D said Chambers. %u201CPeople are back in town, as you can tell from the increased volume of traffic.%u201D On the other hand, Chambers said a lot of conference attendees were in town for the Gitex 2006 show, and %u201Cthey are prime targets for property marketers%u201D.

Sales in November have been booming, he said, and added that there is no %u201Cnegative sentiment%u201D in the market. %u201CIn the past three to four weeks, we have seen an approximately 50 per cent increase in property sales over the volumes in October; and this is across the board %u2013 residential as well as commercial,%u201D Chambers said.




Burj Al Nujoom sounds interesting


----------



## Nasrawi

What's this Burj Al Nujoom all about?

Tower of Stars?


----------



## Nasrawi

http://www.burjalnujoom.com/

1 day to go.


----------



## six453

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> could this be wats coming up on the old emaar sales centre site???
> 
> Office tower prices sought
> CONSTRUCTION UAE
> 24 Nov 2006
> 
> Local real estate developer Emaar Properties has received prices from at least three local companies for a 35-storey office tower in Dubai Marina. Prices were submitted by Al-Nekreh Contracting, ALEC and Bu Haleeba Contracting. The total built-up area is 130,000 square metres. Meinhardt Singapore is the consultant.
> 
> R


no
that is coming up beside dubai marina mall. and meinhardt singapore is the eng'g consultant, not the architectural design consultant.


----------



## malec

Nasrawi said:


> http://www.burjalnujoom.com/
> 
> 1 day to go.


Tower of the stars? Sounds tall and better BE tall and not some crappy 15F building in the marina or something :cheers:


----------



## Nasrawi

malec said:


> the Burj Al Nujoom project near the Burj Dubai.


In the Marina? It's near Burj Dubai according to the article.


----------



## malec

Oh right :hammer:


----------



## Nasrawi

Al Khaleej

AED 8 billion for Dubai Exhibition City in Jebel Ali opening in 2009.

Is there a thread for this?

Edit: Found the old thread.


----------



## dubaiflo

Burj Al Nujoom sounds like BB and i bet will be 60F +


----------



## Nasrawi

Al Ittihad

United Holding forms "Tawasol" transport company. It will manage taxis in Abu Dhabi. They say that currently Abu Dhabi has 8000 taxis, and they need to increase that to 10,000. They would have between 16 - 20,000 drivers overall, including those for private chauffer services.

They have also signed a contract with TINA Vienna Transport Strategies to study the development of land, sea, and air transport infrastucture in the emirate. It includes a study of a potential rail network for passenger and cargo use.

I personally thought that Abu Dhabi had too many taxis and most drivers were incurring debts from lack of earnings. What's this about the need for more taxis?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

the millenium airport hotel seems to expand every 5 yrs or so..
Name : Millennium Airport Hotel Expansion Project More...
Description : Carrying out expansion of the existing Millennium Airport Hotel to increase the number of rooms to (772) from the present (496).
Territory : Dubai
Updated : November 18, 2006
Status : New Tender

R


----------



## Krazy

^^ uke:


----------



## Nasrawi

What the hell is that? Kandora Tower?


----------



## malec

To be honest it's not that bad, it's not as fishy as face made it out to be


----------



## malec

I'm going to post this:

And just to piss you all off I'm not going to translate a single word :cheers:



La Tribune du 29/11/2006

? Duba?, la premi?re tour polysensorielle

Cette folie architecturale verra le jour en 2009. Chaque appartement sc?narise des climats et des ambiances diff?rents en agissant sur les cinq sens.

Elle s'appelle Eternity. Ce n'est pas le nom d'un c?l?bre parfum mais celui de la premi?re tour d'habitation sensorielle qui verra le jour ? Duba? en 2009, ville de tous les exc?s architecturaux. Ce projet un peu fou pilot? par la soci?t? Flying Concept, sp?cialiste de la valorisation des marques, est de "marketer" un bien immobilier comme un produit de luxe, en lui attribuant des valeurs et en le truffant d'innovations technologiques.

St?phan Breuer, fondateur de Flying Concept, a donc ?tudi? les ?cosyst?mes avec le cabinet d'architecture londonien Dosarchitects pour les transposer ? la production industrielle. Cette d?marche, nomm?e biomim?tisme, consiste ? reproduire artificiellement les propri?t?s essentielles d'un ou plusieurs syst?mes biologiques.

La forme d'Eternity, ou plut?t sa "peau ext?rieure", reprend donc la forme arrondie d'une dune. Des panneaux solaires transforment l'?nergie en ?lectricit? tandis que la courbe des ?tages prot?ge les habitants des chaleurs extr?mes de Duba?. "Nous avons voulu concevoir des appartements qui vont au-del? du fonctionnel pour s'inscrire dans le registre de l'?motionnel", explique St?phan Breuer, qui a eu recours au design sensoriel pour imposer son projet audacieux aux promoteurs immobiliers.

? l'int?rieur, chaque appartement int?gre donc la chromoth?rapie - th?rapie par les couleurs - et l'aromath?rapie - par les odeurs. "Nous avons travaill? les climats en sc?narisant des ambiances", explique Olivier Bergeron, fondateur de By Volta, qui a fa?onn? les contours d'Eternity autour du registre sensoriel. Et d'ajouter : "Le r?sident souhaite une ambiance C?te d'Azur, il formule sa demande aupr?s d'un serveur informatique et le programme s'enclenche. La temp?rature monte, des extraits marins sont diffus?s un peu partout dans les pi?ces, des effluves de pins chatouillent ses narines, la lumi?re change d'intensit? et des images de champs de lavande d?filent sur les murs."

Le matin, l'occupant des lieux pourra ?galement se r?veiller en pleine forme gr?ce ? des effluves de vitamine C habilement distill?s dans sa chambre, il pourra aussi colorer l'eau de sa douche au gr? de ses humeurs - rouge, bleue, jaune ou verte - gr?ce ? un syst?me de fibres optiques int?gr?es dans le dispositif. Nul doute que ce concept global qui allie identit? corporate, marketing des sens et architecture int?gr?e signe les pr?misses de l'urbanisme de demain. "Nous avons positionn? la tour Eternity autour de valeurs “durables”. Car le vrai luxe, demain, sera moins dans la possession de l'or que dans la prise de conscience du respect de la nature", constate Stephan Breuer, qui a ?galement opt? pour un positionnement tr?s haut de gamme pour cette tour r?sidentielle de 120 ?tages destin?e ? une client?le business.

"Le luxe est le principal vecteur de tendances. Ce sont les cr?ateurs qui dictent les modes avant que leurs cr?ations ne descendent dans la rue", rappelle l'int?ress?. ? terme, cette ic?ne futuriste, symbole de l'innovation conjugu?e ? un nouvel art de vivre, devrait fleurir dans les capitales du monde entier.

"C'est un moyen d'augmenter la loyaut? du client. Nous souhaitons agir sur les cinq sens pour am?liorer la vie des r?sidents, mais aussi pour les fid?liser", poursuit-il, estimant que les marques du futur vont agir sur le client un peu ? la mani?re des textiles intelligents.

"Aujourd'hui, on voit les m?mes marques partout dans le monde, pourquoi ne pas appliquer les m?mes leviers marketing ? une tour d'habitation ?" s'interroge Stephan Breuer, persuad? que les codes identitaires du concept Eternity pourront se dupliquer ? Miami, Tokyo ou New York.


----------



## DUBAI

Somthing about cheese?


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*First phase construction of Dubai Metro is on track*


Dubai: Construction of the largest proposed light rapid transit system in the world is on track and on time, delegates heard at a regional railway conference in Dubai on Wednesday.

The first phase of the Dh15.5-billion Dubai Metro will be completed by *September 2009*, contrary to some predictions abroad that the Roads and Transport Authority's deadline is too optimistic, pledged Abdul Majid Al Khaja, the RTA's chief executive officer overseeing the rail project.

One quarter of the work on the first 52.1-kilometre metro line is complete and construction on a second 17.6-kilometre Green line is scheduled to begin in a few months, he said.

The new metro lines are part of Dubai's largest infrastructure project ever undertaken, a fully automated, driverless railway system in which 100 trains will whisk 650 million passengers every year to 56 stations along four separate lines to be completed by *2011*.

"Forty-nine months for such a calibre of project is a very challenging task. We are on time, this is important," Al Khaja said on the first of the two-day Middle East Rail 2006 conference. 

"I have been to conferences in many other countries [where] many of them do not believe it will happen. We tell them it will happen in Dubai."

He told 300 railway and business leaders that the metro is critical to meet Dubai's growing population that is predicted to climb to 5.5 million by 2020.

Al Khaja said the RTA has a huge fast-tracking advantage over other planning organisations because "the system is different here, we don't have bureaucrats here."


----------



## AltinD

malec: A residential tower of 120 floors, called ETERNITY TOWER?


----------



## malec

^^ Correct.

It's about this concept design that we already knew about:


----------



## AltinD

The twin-tower complex in SZR that with ARABTEC as main contractor is under construction (as reported earlier) and SWISSBORING is the piling contractor. No project board yet and the location on SZR is exactly in front of BB's The Prism.

The piling/shoring contractor for the unknown tower just next to Nuaimi tower, is Piling Tech.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

eternety tower looks good, very nice design.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://dianepernet.typepad.com/diane/2006/03/are_you_looking.html

More on this nice tower. There it says that it will onyl be 93 Floors...


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Nice tower, but will it really get constructed ?


----------



## dubaiflo

i really think this one will be built
they actually renamed it because there is another infinity tower now..


----------



## Krazy

if it is indeed built, it's going to be far more brilliant than anything dubai has attempted till now besides burj dubai


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Any idea of location?


----------



## AltinD

^^ In front of The Torch


----------



## Dubai_Steve

:lol: yes well if that is in front of the Torch then I don't mind too much  Would look good somewhere in the tallest block though.


----------



## Nasrawi

Dubai_Steve said:


> :lol: yes well if that is in front of the Torch then I don't mind too much  Would look good somewhere in the tallest block though.


No. Its beauty would be hidden in that tall tower jungle. This one should stand alone with landscaping.


----------



## Krazy

I wont be surprised if this shows up in Business Bay or the Lagoons... dubai marina hasnt really showed the potential to have such designs


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Would look nice in Plot 10D in front of infinity maybe, at the entrance to the marina.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

did we know abt their tower at bbay??

Axon $1.5bn in Dubai projects
United Arab Emirates: 10 hours, 14 minutes ago
Korean developer Axon Gulf is investing $1.5bn in tower projects in Dubailand and Business Bay, according to Gulf News. This includes its $500m Axon Tower at Business Bay, which it will put to tender in January 2007. Axon will also award in January the construction contract for its $100m Sports 1 tower at Dubai Sports City

R


----------



## Dubai_Steve

This is where Ocean Heights investors money is going next 

UAE-based Damac Properties will invest $16.3bn in a tourism and residential development on Egypt's Red Sea coast, Reuters reported. The project will be built in five phases over ten years on 320m sqft of land at Gamsha Bay, 60km north of Hurghada. It will include hotels, 15,000 residential units with villas and townhouses, an 18-hole golf course and a marina, said Chairman Hussain Sajwani.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Emirati_Girl said:


> what kind of award will u give me ^_^..


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Shukran for the ward = ( the flowers in arabic) ^_^ ...


----------



## AltinD

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> did we know abt their tower at bbay??
> 
> Axon $1.5bn in Dubai projects
> United Arab Emirates: 10 hours, 14 minutes ago
> Korean developer Axon Gulf is investing $1.5bn in tower projects in Dubailand and Business Bay, according to Gulf News. This includes its $500m Axon Tower at Business Bay, which it will put to tender in January 2007. Axon will also award in January the construction contract for its $100m Sports 1 tower at Dubai Sports City
> 
> R



I visited their stand in Cityscape, very nice Korean hostess in sexy dress and all that. We know about the tower in Sport City. As for the one in BB they have bought the land but thet told me they haven't choose the design yet. There were several proposals desplayed, one was from SOM, and all of them were :drool:


----------



## AD77

MGM Mirage, Abu Dhabi firm plan global hotel deal


CHICAGO, Dec 6 (Reuters) - MGM Mirage (MGM.N: Quote, Profile , Research) said on Wednesday it is in talks with Abu Dhabi's Mubadala Development Co. on a joint venture to develop non-gaming luxury hotels globally.

The two companies have signed a memorandum of understanding with an aim to create a joint venture by the first quarter of 2007 to build hotels beginning in Abu Dhabi, Las Vegas and Britain.

Mubadala Development is wholly owned by the government of Abu Dhabi.



MGM said the joint venture would use one or more of MGM Mirage's brands and that MGM would provide management and development services.

In a research note Deutsche Bank analyst Bill Lerner wrote that following from MGM's agreement to license its name for a $700 million hotel and casino expansion at the Foxwoods Resort Casino in Connecticut, the latest news "demonstrates the strength of the MGM management team and its ability to procure strategic opportunities globally."

"Additionally, we believe this opportunity will allow MGM to monetize its brands while realizing a high margin fee stream for development and management services, while Mubadala will likely fund the projects," he added.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*Reem Investments plans Dh36b worth of projects*

​
Dubai: Abu Dhabi-based multi-diversified investment company Reem Investments has announced two projects worth Dh36 billion to be developed in Abu Dhabi over the next few years, a top official said.

The latest, Rawadat Abu Dhabi, is expected to attract about Dh5.5 billion in investment while Najmat Abu Dhabi, announced earlier, is a Dh30 billion master planned project.

Rawadat Abu Dhabi, to be ready for buyers to take possession by late next year, will have about 70 low-rising buildings, mostly residential.

Infrastructure

"We have launched Rawadat Abu Dhabi, a cluster of buildings. We are investing around Dh300 million in the grading and infrastructure of the project, plots of which will be offered to investors to invest in and develop the buildings," Naseem Siddiqui, Reem Investment's chief operating officer said.

"Developers will be able to complete their projects in two years after we hand over the plots next year," he added. The project's master plan was done by Ewan. 

Siddiqui said National Piling has been awarded the grading works of Najmat Abu Dhabi. Tenders for the marine works will be awarded in January.

Najmat Abu Dhabi is its maiden project and is located just 300 metres off the coast of mainland Abu Dhabi.

This mega project is being developed on one of the several natural islands close to Abu Dhabi - Reem Island. 

Najmat is a community focused project which has a mixture of traditional and contemporary architecture, Siddiqui said. 

"About 10 companies have been pre-qualified for the marina canal works. We are now shortlisting them," he added.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*Dubai needs new construction regulations​*
by Gulf-news.
Dubai: Regulations on construction start times for Dubai property developments should be introduced by the Land Department, according to a real estate specialist.

Iseeb Rehman, managing director of Dubai-based property consultants Sherwoods says developers should be restricted from selling their units until they announce a firm completion date and sign up a construction consultant.

Speaking to Gulf News at the Dubai's Cityscape property exhibition, he said investors are concerned about committing their money to projects before knowing exactly when and how they will get off the ground.

"The marketing of a property should not start until a firm construction commencement date has been announced," he said.

Rehman warned that if a developer sells before a contractor has been announced, the actual cost of construction may suddenly rise potentially forcing the company to cut back on build quality.

He said the Land Department should introduce regulations to forcie developers to have firm construction plans in place before selling units off plan.

But rather than hurting developers, the regulation would in fact allow the best developers to shine, he said.

"If this regulation is introduced the quality developers will come through it very easily," he said.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

:lol: poor DAMAC what will they do if that is introduced!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why do you think they are going 'BIG" on all those other countries that will not see such regulations for decades. :lol:


----------



## Nasrawi

They should've thought of these regulations before launching all the huge masterplanned projects.

DAMAC can pack its bags and go to Iran or someplace.


----------



## Krazy

this seems like a serious proposal for reem island.. taken from aedas website


----------



## Dubai-Lover

axon tower in business bay must be one hell of a project

i mean, $500 million for a tower, that certainly something VERY BIG!!!


----------



## AltinD

^^ From all the proposals, one was a twin tower of around 50F each, the other were similar in concept as U-Bora towers with a tall tower and a smaller one, sharing a podium. I'm telling you all the design displayed were great, even more then U-Bora tower. However I think i took picture only of the twin towers proposal.


----------



## Stephan23

No new proposals since a long time. Anyone??


----------



## malec

Not really dubai gossip but gossip nonetheless.


The chicago spire in chicago is now 2000ft high to roof, has 150 floors and the hotel portion is now gone. This means no more world's tallest res for the marina and hopefully this leads to a few more floors in BD.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ completion 2020..


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*DSO investments exceed Dh5.8b*


Shahla Ahmad Abdul Razak and Reda Shaybani sign an agreement under which the European company will invest Dh112 million in the free zone.​

Dubai: Investments in Dubai Silicon Oasis (DSO) exceed Dh5.8 billion, a senior DSO official said yesterday. 

"The Dh5.8 billion investments include infrastructure, landscaping, villas, staff accommodation, sewage treatment plant as well as the DSO headquarters, besides the approved developers' investment in tens of towers," Shahla Ahmad Abdul Razak, DSO Deputy CEO, told Gulf News yesterday.

DSO, the emirate's own version of Silicon Valley, may increase or even double its investment in a few years as it receives new applications to set up businesses in the DSO zone.

DSO announced yesterday that Europe's Optical Disc Group and Solar Technologies Group will invest Dh112 million in the technology free zone. 

The facility, expected to open late next year, will be the Middle East's first facility of its kind, and will generate skilled jobs for over 200 people. 

Optical Disc Group is a supplier of equipment and technology for the optical media industry like CDs, DVDs and glass mastering.

"The optical media industry in the Middle East has grown at a rapid pace in the past five years, precipitating the need to develop research and development centres in the region that will design integrated optical disc solutions for the Middle East region and beyond," added Shala. 

The agreement includes investment in the solar energy sector as well. 

Solar Technologies Group will set up a processing centre for production of photovoltaic components, solar cells and panels. 

"Solar energy is the future of creating clean and environmentally-friendly energy, our agreement with Solar Technologies Group will oversee the development of this important industry in the Middle East," added Shala.

Reda Shaybani, Managing Director of Optical Disc Group and Director of Solar Technologies Group, said his company's global turnover exceeded $800 million.

"After a long study of all technology parks and free zones in the UAE, we came to the conclusion that all our activities and specifically the photovoltaic technology is best suited to be in Dubai Silicon Oasis," Shaybani said.


----------



## BinDubai

check City scape thread  u will find some new proposals


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

here something interesting:

Dh40bn real estate project by Dubai Properties 

EMIRATES TODAY STAFF 


Dubai Properties is planning a Dh30 to Dh40 billion ($8.2$10.9bn) real estate project themed around Arab cities, the latest mega venture in the booming emirate, Al Bayan newspaper said yesterday. 

The project will cover 74 million square feet and include districts built in the architectural styles of Baghdad, Damascus, Cairo, Beirut and Marrakesh, the daily quoted Shihab Lutfi, business development manager at Dubai Properties, as saying. 

Lutfi said the project had yet to be formally launched but would be built in five phases, with each “city” taking around 30 months to complete. 

Dubai Properties is behind several multi-billion dollar developments in Dubai, which is in the midst of a property boom that has seen iconic skyscrapers, mega-malls and man-made islands pop up in recent years.

R


----------



## guy_in_dubai

last day to register your du number...already 500,000 numbers have been booked


----------



## Julito-dubai

Is this new ? From Hotel Industry News:

The first 'Express by Holiday Inn' breaks ground in the UAE
Holiday Inn Express The construction teams working on the UAE's first 'Express by Holiday Inn' property at Knowledge Village in Dubai have broken ground at the site.
Set to open by Summer 2007, the property will comprise 244 rooms over four floors and will be completely integrated into the attractive design of the strategically located Knowledge Village complex.

Designed to cater for the burgeoning new market of price conscious business and leisure travellers, Express by Holiday Inn Knowledge Village is the first of 20 hotels planned across five GCC countries by the end of 2010.

The properties will be operated on behalf of Ishraq Gulf Real Estate Holding Co., by Hospitality Management Services Middle East Ltd (HMS). Ishraq Gulf Real Estate Holding Co. is the exclusive developer of the Express by Holiday Inn hotels in all GCC countries, except Saudi Arabia.

Sami Al Ansari, Ishraq's Chief Operation Officer, said, 'Naturally we are delighted that the first 'Express' in the region will debut in Dubai - the perfect curtain raiser to a new and exciting lodging concept.'

'The Express by Holiday Inn brand addresses the regional market need for internationally-branded budget accommodation, providing good quality at affordable prices.' explained Michel Augier, Acting Chief Operating Officer, InterContinental Hotels Group, Middle East and Africa. 'With both business and leisure travellers in mind, all future Express by Holiday Inn hotels will be located close to large commercial and business hubs like Knowledge Village in Dubai or in areas of high traffic flow.'

At the flagship property, all rooms come complete with high speed internet connection and satellite TV as well as all the standard amenities expected from a property designed to cater for the busy business traveller. A gym, business centre, bar, lounge and restaurant all add to the wide range of facilities on offer, while landscaped gardens make for a pleasant view and relaxation area for guests enjoying precious down-time.

'The decision to expand Express by Holiday Inn in the Middle East reflects the development of tourism in the region which, to date, has concentrated on iconic upscale projects,' said Augier. 'We have traced the rise and profile of inbound tourists and have identified that the time is right to tap into the more price conscious market which is flourishing around the world.'

Developed by InterContinental Hotels Group, Express by Holiday Inn is the world's largest budget brand and is growing rapidly. Worldwide, there are more than 1,500 Express by Holiday Inn properties with more than 120,000 rooms.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ A relief for all BC owners


----------



## AltinD

^^ They can still got stuck with a Holiday Inn


----------



## Dubai Addiction

do we already have info on the site from these projects? or are they new?
http://www.waterstudio.nl/nl/pa_hoteltoren_dubai.html (floating and turning hotel tower)
http://www.waterstudio.nl/nl/pa_moskee_dubai.html (floating mosque for PJA)
http://www.waterstudio.nl/nl/pa_clubhouse_dubai.html (floating clubhouse/resturant)

also some info and pics on the site of waterhouses on PJA which we already knew about
http://www.waterstudio.nl/nl/pa_recreatiewoning_dubai.html


----------



## dubaiflo

all new and some rather crazy, that one could be related to the waterhome poem.


----------



## Dubai Addiction

i also thought they were a little odd.. a floating mosque?and the hotel in the creek is also very strange. the last one is surely related to the poem.


----------



## Julito-dubai

The last one is actually a design for the Water Homes on Jebel Ali. On 84 arabic letters, they want to build 404 floating holiday homes in 4 different types. 

http://www.waterstudio.nl/nl/pub060315_ndb.html

here is another proof from a local Dutch Newspaper...


----------



## Michiel

Some high-rise studies found on a Dutch website:

The Unicorn








(c) Zwarts & Jansma

Emirates 1001 Hotel somewhere in the UAE








(c) Zwarts & Jansma

For more pictures, see the links.


----------



## Krazy

the unicorn seems similar to the korno tower in JV


----------



## Brendan

It looks a lot like 30 st Mary Axe as a cone.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ all in all, it is UGLY!


----------



## DUBAI

Looks like its in Dyhaffa

...may even be an improvement :dunno:


----------



## Krazy

*Madinat Zayed and Gold Souq to undergo Dh250m makeover*

Abu Dhabi: Madinat Zayed Shopping Centre and Gold Souq, which were recently taken over by Line Investments, will be undergoing major renovation and upgradation at a cost of Dh250 million.

The renovation plan, which is being worked out by the international consultants White Young Emirates, will include interior architecture and facilities upgradation, external face lift, better traffic management, parking lot development to accommodate more 1500 cars, beside building a new 100,000 square foot Hypermarket and world class food court spread over 40,000 square feet.

"We are finalising deals with many new international brands and this will further improve the standards of the mall," said Yusuffali, managing director of Line Investments.

"We have done extensive study of the current setup of the shopping centre and have identified areas for development and accordingly we have set new guidelines for tenants with regard to look of the stores, display pattern," he said.

He added that the main intention of Abu Dhabi Municipality in awarding the management rights of Madinat Zayed Shopping Center to Line is to upgrade it to a shopping mall. of international standards.


----------



## Krazy

i actually think it's pretty cool and very unique.. if only they changed the top and the facade color


----------



## uaeforums.org

Well its all government thingy, they must do better as Abu Dhabi is lack of good Malls.


----------



## AD77

I always believe that shopping malls are not something people have to build, the idea of shopping mall follows the simple supply and demand rule.

We don't need to fill the city with Shopping malls, so we say, oh we have few non government shopping malls.

Abu Dhabi Mall and Marina Mall and 2 more to come are more than enough at this time, the shops owners are not affected by opening and establishing shopping malls like crazy.

With the next few years, there will be a need for more and bigger ones, because the city land has spreaded further outside the city centre a little bit and the populations is expected to increase pretty much.

Thoese Government shopping malls need better management and thats is!


----------



## Tallsmurf

AD77 said:


> Thoese Government shopping malls need better management and thats is!


It is not the job of governments to build shopping malls!! Their role should finish with the Town Planning - then leave it to private enetrprises to build and operate - they have a much better idea of what is required (compare success of AD Mall & Marina Mall with empty Madinat Zayed .....)


----------



## dubaiflo

ETA Star hands out Dh1b of UAE contracts

By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter



Dubai: Dubai-based property developer ETA Star has handed out construction contracts worth more than Dh1 billion for three projects in the UAE.

The company sealed a deal with Dubai-based contractors Civil Co for construction of the Centrium, a four-block apartment complex in the International Media Production Zone (IMPZ) on Emirates Road.

Meanwhile Ascon picked up the tender for construction of ETA Star's Al Manara project, an office and commercial tower designed by Singapore firm Architects 61 and located in the Business Bay master development. 

The final contract went to Fast Contracting for work on the Star Heights residential project in Al Nahda, Sharjah. Construction is likely to span over 25 months.

The deals follow completion of the enabling foundations of each project late last year by the Dutch Foundation. 

ETA Star officials said the company is now focusing on construction of the main structures. The Centrium is expected to be ready by May 15, 2009, and the Al Manara by January 10, 2009.

ETA Star executive director Abid Junaid attempted to reassure those investing in the three projects that scheduled completion dates will be met. Many real estate developers have been hit by shortages of contractors and sub contractors, a limited a pool of labour and fluctuating prices of raw materials, resulting in severe delays to projects.

------

so those will be UC soon.

what i find totally :rofl: is a completion date two years away but with an exact day :lol:


----------



## Naz UK

^^ Did they have a time? Coz i don't know what i'll be doing that day...might need to re-shedule a few appointments..


----------



## Julito-dubai

New tower for BB: The Prime Tower, 36 Floors

http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/uae/dubai/theprimetower/index.asp


----------



## Krazy

*Capital has $126bn worth of realty projects lined up*

Abu Dhabi has more than $126 billion (Dh462.4bn) worth of real estate projects planned over the next 15 years, which will deliver 240,000 commercial and residential units to a market, research said.

According to a note issued by Egypt-based Prime Group, there will be “aggressive” flow of residential projects between 2007 and 2009. However, even this level of supply coming into the market will leave a shortfall of 65,000 housing units at the end of 2009.

“The prevailing shortage in residential supply, combined with a rapid increase in population over the coming years, is expected to yield healthy sector returns for developers and investors alike,” the Prime note said.

The top three projects in the emirate by value are: Yas Island at $40bn (Dh146.8bn); Saadiyat Island at $27bn (Dh99bn); and Al Raha Beach at $15bn (Dh55bn).

Abu Dhabi has already made clear its intention of becoming a tourism and business destination. To that end, it issued the property ownership law in 2005 that allowed UAE nationals for the first time to buy and sell land. GCC nationals and other expatriates were granted permission to own land on freehold and leasehold basis, respectively.

One of the significant steps that Prime says will boost industrial development and by association the real estate mar ket in the capital was to allow foreign investors to fully own businesses in the Industrial City Abu Dhabi, a free zone on the lines of those that Dubai has been and is developing.

“The leadership’s vision, combined with external pressure from bodies such as the World Trade Organisation, is set to dramatically alter the social and economic outlook of the emirate,” the Prime research note said.

The Oxford Business Group has estimated that Abu Dhabi attracted foreign direct investment worth Dh33 billion into its infrastructure sector as a result of its Independent Water and Power Producers programme of privatisation in one year alone. This is likely to increase as the emirate reaffirms its commitment to increase privatesector participation in infrastructure development.

The Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority has announced plans to increase the number of visitors to the emirate from 834,000 in 2003 to three million in 2015.

“We feel that this is an achievable target… particularly in view of the numerous leisure facilities being developed on the new projects,” Prime said.


----------



## Krazy

Posted earlier today



thedubailife said:


> Just some info Cayan have another project in the marina. Sorry but i don't have any more info but it has not been pre launched yet. So i suppose watch this space.
> 
> If anyone goes to the The Dubai & Gulf property Show in London this weekend Cayan have a stand there.





david said:


> ^^ its the mallard poject, A,B twin towers, next to the mall, 10% discount at launch a possibility. Im having a close look at this one.
> Could be a better investment than very expensive Infinity, 2 beds are 300 GBP+ ouch !


----------



## SA BOY

property week article this week said DM approved 8 towers this week smallest 37f ,2 70f and the tallest in the marina at 100F


----------



## AltinD

^^ Property Weekly is crap. They just print "news" from weeks ago. Those were approved in December and we already discussed the matter.


----------



## DUBAI

^^You're Crap. You are just news from weeks ago.


----------



## SA BOY

AltinD said:


> ^^ Property Weekly is crap. They just print "news" from weeks ago. Those were approved in December and we already discussed the matter.


sorry mate dident mean to waste your time and FYI its this weeks issue


----------



## AltinD

^^ I didn't have a go @you. It was entirely @ the joke of a magazine Property Weekly is.


----------



## AltinD

DUBAI said:


> ^^You're Crap. You are just news from weeks ago.


Is that a line from your favorite show: "Uggly Betty" :lol:


----------



## DUBAI

^^You're a line from Uggly Betty


----------



## habibi

*BUILDING MATERIAL CITY ...tendering process is going on*

Abu Dhabi to get a US$1.1 billion 'Building Materials City' with the regions first building materials exchange. 24 Nov 2006 


Abu Dhabi based Manazel Real Estate has announced plans to set up a $1.1 billion 'Building Materials City' with the region's first building material trading exchange. 

Work on the commercial and residential project outside Abu Dhabi will start in January 2007 and completion is expected within 36 months, the private company's chairman said. 

"The 'Building Materials City' will be a hub for manufacturers, importers and suppliers of building materials and ownership will be allowed to locals and foreigners on long-term lease," said Mohammed Muhanna Al Qubaisi, Manazel's chairman.



"The building materials exchange, the first of its kind in the Middle East, will attract international companies and investors to gain a stake in the booming UAE real estate sector," he said.

Details about the exchange will be announced in early 2007. "We are currently working on the project," Qubaisi said.

A company official said the exchange would trade cement, steel, iron, wood products and related materials. Qubaisi said the project would be financed through debt and equity. "We are talking to banks for funding, and our company along with United Group Holdings will also invest." 

United Group Holdings is a Dubai-based private developer. 

The city, with a total area of 23 hectares, will host developers, engineering and consultancy firms, interior decorating firms and associated companies. 

The project includes 17 office towers, 32 residential towers, a shopping mall, a hotel and showrooms and warehouses for building materials



http://www.aeconline.ae/13/pdcnewsitem/00/78/11/index_13.html


----------



## Julito-dubai

Some towers never mentioned before? Can someone confirm which are not mentioned so far on SSC?


Abdel Aziz Al Majid Towers
Dubai, United Arab Emirates


Abdulla Al Majed Bin Thanya Building

Abdulla Bu Haleeba Tower

Acacia Avenues

Al Abdullah Tower

Al Bawardy Building
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Al Daheri Plaza
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of 2 basement floors, a commercial ground floor, a mezzanine floor and 7 residential additional floors...

Al Fahim Towers - Business Bay
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The USD 131 million project involves construction of three office and residential towers. The three towers will have ample parking space, shopping arcades, meeting rooms equipped with ultra-modern aud..

Al Faisal Towers
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Al Fattan Tower (Twin Tower Mixed Use Development) - (DIFC)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of a 51 storey residential tower and a 13 storey office tower...

Al Ghurair Lake Office Tower (Jumeirah Lake Towers)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Al Ghurair Lake Office Tower is a sleek new addition to the rapidly growing business center of Dubai that captures attention in a glimpse. The 45-storey tower is covered in a reflecting glass skin con..

Al Haj Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Al Kheily Tower - (TECOM)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of a building comprising of 3 basement floors, a ground floor, 5 parking levels, 3 mezzanine floors, 30 additional floors & a health club... 

Al Mada Residential Complex
Dubai, United Arab Emirates




Al Maha Eco Tourism Resort
Dubai, United Arab Emirates


Al Majara Towers (Dubai Marina)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Al Majara Towers consists of 5 residential districts 4G2, 4G1, 4E, 4F & 4H and are part of the overall Dubai Marina development project which will offer premium urban housing to over 100,000 people.

Al Manara Tower (Kharbash Tower)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Al Manara Tower is primarily clad in porcelain tiles, offering a choice of 8 one-bedroom, 60 two-bed, 84 three-bed apartments and eight penthouses and has an adjacent six-level car-park. It has a base..


Al Mansouri Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Al Musalla Towers
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Al Musalla Towers consists of a 15-storey residential tower housing one, two, three and four bedroom luxurious apartments, a 19-storey office tower and a 3-storey retail podium connecting the two towe

Al Naboodha Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Al Raffa Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates


Al Sahab Towers (Dubai Marina)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
These spectacular 44-storey and 24-storey towers in the Al Sahab waterfront complex offer one, two, three bedroom and penthouse apartment suites These high rise waterfront towers directly overlook th.. 

Al Saqran Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of a ground floor, 6 basement floors, 2 mechanical floors, 34 additional floors and a roof...

Al Sari Tower 2 - (Dubai Marina)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Al Sari Tower 2 comprises of 2 basement floors, a ground floor and 10 additional floors...

Al Seer Marine Office - Dubai Maritime City (DMC)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The USD 10 million project aims to provide the facility to service local & visiting boats, mainly yachts...


Al Shafar Tower (Dubai Marina)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates



Al Shaiba Towers
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of two towers. The first tower will have 2 basement floors, a ground floor, 3 parking floors and 34 additional floors while the second tower will have 2 basement floo..

Al Shaiba Towers
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The towers share a common podium. One tower has 34 floors while the other tower has 27 floors with a common ground floor and 3 floors of parking...

Al Sheira Tower - Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The USD 50 million project involves construction of 39 storey tower offers 221 one, two and three-bedroom apartments. Facilities include jacuzzi, swimming pool, sauna, gym, coffee shop, barbecue count.. 


Al Waleed Paradise - Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Al Waleed Paradise Tower consists of 3 basement floors for car parking, a ground floor, 33 additional residential floors, a floor for health club, swimming pool and a facility floor. .. 

Al Yousuf Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of 16 storey building... 

API Plaza
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of a 400-room luxury five-star-plus business hotel, two basement floors, 300 serviced apartments and office tower. Banqueting and conference facilities will also be l.. 


API Tower
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of a building comprising of ground floor and 32 additional floors... 


Arabian Crowne - Elite Towers - City of Arabia (Dubailand)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
This project is a part of the Elite towers and involves construction of a 45 storey tower... 

Arshia Marina Tower (Dubai Marina)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of the structural form of the 33 storey residential tower which is formed by the use of large viewing balconies extending out from the flo

Cannot access this database.... need help. This is only what I found under "A" so far....


----------



## Julito-dubai

look here: http://www.bncnetwork.net/pgs/Directory/Projects/A-86.ashx


----------



## Julito-dubai

What is this: Dubai 1000 Hotelfonds (Dubailand)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The project involves construction of four star hotel consisting of a ground floor and 30 additional floors with 1,050 rooms. The main attraction of the hotel will be the provision of a 'Smart Car' for..


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well there are a few new but we know abt most of them...anyway here is some stuff from cityscape by MAG.

a tower at Bbay:










one at JV South:










and a couple at IC Phase 3:










R


----------



## Imre

New plot between Marina Mansion and Marina Mall


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ is that the Cayan project?

that mag towers looks so like shit.. hno:


----------



## Imre

Icon Tower 3 is coming at JLT , launch soon.Already U/C , but plot is still secret.


----------



## nisha

One thing I don't understand is when there is so much space available, why are they expanding vertically and why not have a little greenery between buildings?
I would understand this mentality in a place line Mumbai or Hong Kong where there is a severe shortage of land, but here?

Any thoughts?


----------



## nisha

PS: Imre, your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## DUBAI

I still like my idea.

maybe a developer could take it forward...


----------



## minime

ALKUN said:


> I'M VERY CONFIDENT THAT DUBAI WILL BE AROUND AT 75%.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this figure is more like 90+ % I think. Most projects do get built eventually. Just look at the extremely low 'never built' buildings compared to 'finished' and 'under construction'
Click to expand...


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ that is probably also due to the fact we don't even hear one single word of dozens of proposals or designs..


----------



## Julito-dubai

:nuts: I think it will be a new development in Dubailand nisha knows already about (just a guess...)


----------



## AltinD

DUBAI said:


> Dubai Underground City.
> 
> The City beneath a City.



DUBAI
Overworked & Underground


----------



## Julito-dubai

Do we know this one? 

http://www.carlosott.com/zayed1.htm


----------



## Dubai_Steve

nisha said:


> There's another huuuuge development going to be announced in a week(?or may be a little later than a week).
> 
> Sorry cannot divulge too many details yet. But watch out for this space.......!


How huuuuge ? 

Bigger than The Waterfront ?

Bigger than Al Bawadi ?

I think we need another big announcement now for Dubai. The interest is starting to fade, especially in a possible downturn.


----------



## nisha

........villas, apartments. Not very far either.......

Area I will let you know


----------



## malec

Has anyone noticed there haven't been many new announcements and proposals? This time last year the tower announcements for business bay, etc were pouring in.


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> Do we know this one?
> 
> http://www.carlosott.com/zayed1.htm


OLD one. This was the first design, back in 2004, for the Golden Sands Tower.


----------



## gulfexpress

Dubai_Steve said:


> How huuuuge ?
> 
> Bigger than The Waterfront ?
> 
> Bigger than Al Bawadi ?
> 
> I think we need another big announcement now for Dubai. The interest is starting to fade, especially in a possible downturn.


can someone please show me the thread to al bawadi?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^
Al Bawadi: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414778

Plot Map: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420360


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

while we wait fot his major new development...it will obviously have something to do with keeping in line with the new plan tha Sheikh Mo announced...its till 2015...anywho here' something that was on meed.com that confirms the ibn battuta expansion and tells us where MAF's new mall is in dubai...

New malls planned in Dubai 
CONSTRUCTION UAE 
2 Feb 2007 
Developers in Dubai are planning two major projects that will greatly increase retail space in the emirate.

The local Majid al-Futtaim Investments (MAF) has invited contractors to express interest in a new shopping mall in Mirdif. The project has a budget of around AED 2,000 million ($545 million) and will involve the construction of a mall larger than MAF’s existing City Centre development in Deira. US-based architect Callison has prepared the concept designs. The UK’s Mace International is the project manager (MEED 6:1:06).

In the Jebel Ali area, the local Istithmar Real Estate is proposing a major expansion of the Ibn Battuta shopping centre next to the Gardens residential community. The project will involve doubling the retail area of the mall and the construction of hotels, residential and hospitality buildings.

Dubai has completed three major shopping mall projects in the last two years. Ibn Battuta and Mall of the Emirates were opened in 2005 and in late 2006 the retail centre at Dubai Festival City began operations.

Two much larger shopping centres are also under development. At the Burj Dubai complex, construction is entering the final stages on the Dubai Mall project, while at City of Arabia in Dubailand, contractor negotiations are close to being concluded for Mall of Arabia. Both malls will be among the largest shopping centres in the world (MEED 8:9:06).

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

nisha said:


> There's another huuuuge development going to be announced in a week(?or may be a little later than a week).
> 
> Sorry cannot divulge too many details yet. But watch out for this space.......!



its for dubai, yes??

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

:lol: As far as I can calculate, 15 million hectares makes 150.000 sqkm probably a bit too big....


----------



## guy_in_dubai

windows vista-feb 15th


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ :lol:

15m hectare is a bit too much 

but anyway, Dubai-Steve here in Germany the interst is only beginning, not fading to be honest.. 

I can see Dubai gaining much fame in central Europe over the next 5 years.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

whats rong with windows vista?!


----------



## docc

Nothing, except the fact that it convinced me to switch to a Mac. Yes, thats right...The "White" side...


----------



## Julito-dubai

:nono: Dubai Gossip, please


----------



## nisha

Julito-dubai said:


> :lol: As far as I can calculate, 15 million hectares makes 150.000 sqkm probably a bit too big....


:lol: Ha Ha.......that was a typo! 

Will let ya know later this evening. Am at work now!


----------



## AltinD

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> ...In the Jebel Ali area, the local Istithmar Real Estate is *proposing *a major expansion of the Ibn Battuta shopping centre next to the Gardens residential community. The project will involve doubling the retail area of the mall and the construction of hotels, residential and hospitality buildings...


Just proposing??? They are *CONSTRUCTING *the thing, with 2 big buildings already up to 7 - 8 floors tall :lol:


----------



## Krazy

Ethos Tower at Business Bay











Queue Point at Liwan


----------



## waaz1

Speaking of intrest in Dubai, the fact that Tiger Woods was getting payed 3 million dollars to play there instead of playing in Scottsdale this weekend had many people here talking about it. Its funny how little us Americans know about the place though.


----------



## Julito-dubai

the first tower looks very un-dubaish, but might be a nice alternative to the other towers there in BB so far. Any idea of heights?


----------



## Julito-dubai

counted about 40 Floors


----------



## ahmedr

The Ethos tower proposal could easily be one of my favourites, I like that manhattany look with a twist.


----------



## dubaiflo

Sunland pays $107m for beach site 


08Feb07 

THE Sunland Group has continued its push into Dubai with the $107 million purchase of a giant beachfront development site in an area earmarked as the city's future central business district.

The Gold Coast property giant is teaming up with government-owned property company Nakheel to develop an $860 million mixed-use project on the site in the upmarket Palm Jebel Ali precinct.

The twin-tower development will comprise 300 luxury apartments, 330 serviced units, 10,000sqm of retail space and 10,500sqm of office space.

Sunland has paid a $10.5 million deposit for the site, with a further $16.2 million to be paid once the contract has settled.

The company said the remainder will be paid over two years in six-monthly instalments.

Sunland managing director Sahba Abedian said the company was still to firm up final designs for the project, construction of which is set to start in March next year.

The development will be completed in 2011, bringing on stream Sunland's third Dubai project in the space of three years.

Its Dubai Palazzo Versace is set for a 2009 finish and the Q1's sister tower, D1, is to be completed in 2010.

Mr Abedian said a slowdown in the Australian high rise sector and the strength of the Dubai market had encouraged the company to take a bigger plunge in the emirate.

He disagreed the company was taking on a heavy workload, with the latest deal boosting Sunland's development pipeline to $2.5 billion.

The company is also project manager for Emirates Sunland's $4 billion mixed-use project at White Bay in Umm Al Quwain.

"There is a very strong line of opportunities emerging in that region and we can't afford to ignore them," said Mr Abedian yesterday.

"We believe our current strategy of balancing our portfolio between Australia and the United Arab Emirates will underpin the strength of the future income of the group."

Palm Jebel Ali is located adjacent to the UAE capital Abu Dhabi and is the site of a major shipping terminal in one of the world's busiest ports.

Also under way in the area is the construction of a new international airport that will be twice the size of Dubai's existing terminal.

Mr Abedian said there is a growing consensus that Palm Jebel Ali will become the new city hub for Dubai due to its proximity to these facilities.

News of the latest deal helped lift Sunland's shares to a record high of $4.10 yesterday, after they cracked $4 for the first time this week.

The shares finished the day's trading 1c lower at $4.
---------


 some serious shit going on here..


----------



## Julito-dubai

any idea how high? probably one of the first buildings in DB-Waterfront...


----------



## Locke

*Sunland(D1) $850 mill twin tower project in Palm Jebel Ali*

From the Gold Coast section, thought it might interest you guys, Sunland of course did Q1 here and will do D1:

*Sunland twin towers in Dubai*
From Gold Coast Bulletin:

THE Sunland Group has continued its push into Dubai with the $107 million purchase of a giant beachfront development site in an area earmarked as the city's future central business district.

The Gold Coast property giant is teaming up with government-owned property company Nakheel to develop an *$860 million mixed-use project on the site* in the upmarket Palm Jebel Ali precinct.

*The twin-tower development will comprise 300 luxury apartments, 330 serviced units, 10,000sqm of retail space and 10,500sqm of office space.*

Sunland has paid a $10.5 million deposit for the site, with a further $16.2 million to be paid once the contract has settled.

The company said the remainder will be paid over two years in six-monthly instalments.

Sunland managing director Sahba Abedian said the company was still to firm up final designs for the project, *construction of which is set to start in March next year.*

The development will be completed in 2011, bringing on stream Sunland's third Dubai project in the space of three years.

Its Dubai Palazzo Versace is set for a 2009 finish and the Q1's sister tower, D1, is to be completed in 2010.

Mr Abedian said a slowdown in the Australian high rise sector and the strength of the Dubai market had encouraged the company to take a bigger plunge in the emirate.

He disagreed the company was taking on a heavy workload, with the latest deal boosting Sunland's development pipeline to $2.5 billion.

The company is also project manager for Emirates Sunland's $4 billion mixed-use project at White Bay in Umm Al Quwain.

"There is a very strong line of opportunities emerging in that region and we can't afford to ignore them," said Mr Abedian yesterday.

"We believe our current strategy of balancing our portfolio between Australia and the United Arab Emirates will underpin the strength of the future income of the group."

Palm Jebel Ali is located adjacent to the UAE capital Abu Dhabi and is the site of a major shipping terminal in one of the world's busiest ports.

Also under way in the area is the construction of a new international airport that will be twice the size of Dubai's existing terminal.

Mr Abedian said there is a growing consensus that Palm Jebel Ali will become the new city hub for Dubai due to its proximity to these facilities.

News of the latest deal helped lift Sunland's shares to a record high of $4.10 yesterday, after they cracked $4 for the first time this week.

The shares finished the day's trading 1c lower at $4.


----------



## Locke

Whoops, just noticed someone has picked up on this in the Gossip section, so this might be a double up.


----------



## malec

Mojil steps into Business Bay

Saudi Arabia-based Mohammad Al Mojil Group said it has signed a partnership deal with Dubai Properties to own and develop a real-estate project on a 2.3 million square metre site in Business Bay at a cost of Dh3 billion, the London-based Asharq Al Awsat reported yesterday. The project involves building a small business centre along with all related facilities.



Huh? That's 2 square kilometers, what's going on? :dunno:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ quite a lot. a small business centre.. rather a big one..


weird. it could mean square feet though maybe. even that would be a lot.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Business Bay phase 2


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

here's a little something from the KT:

New skyscrapers in Dubai will give you a feel of Arab culture
By Joy Sengupta 

10 February 2007 



DUBAI — It’s an attempt to blend the modern with the traditional. The result: Dubai could soon see highrise structures with designs similar to the traditional buildings of the Arab world.


In a new move, the Dubai Municipality (DM) has urged construction companies in Dubai, particularly the big ones, to construct buildings and towers with designs portraying the culture and heritage of the Arab world.

According to the officials of the Historical Buildings (HB) Section at the Municipality, talks in this regard are on with construction giants like Emaar and Dubai Properties, and the latter are positive on the proposal.

The HB section has also published a book that consists of the most intricate and minute details of the Arab architecture designs. The book will come in handy to the construction companies operating in the emirate. Eng. Ahmad Mahmood Ahmad, Head of the HB section, said, “Dubai is known for its huge and attractive buildings and towers. Now, we want the visitors to Dubai to have a feel of the Arab culture, customs and style as well. Though we have places like the Heritage Village, more is required. Most of the tourists say they are interested in knowing about our old buildings. They evince keen interest in the Arab style,” Eng. Ahmad said.

Speaking about the book, Eng. Ahmad said it had everything about the old Arab architecture and construction designs.

“Several officials of the construction companies have approached us for the book, which can help them in all possible ways,” he said.

R


----------



## Krazy

* Abu Dhabi projects worth close to Dh1tr*

Dubai: The total value of announced and on-going projects in Abu Dhabi has inched close to Dh1 trillion, currently at Dh991 billion ($270 billion), a report says.

"Abu Dhabi, the largest among UAE's seven states, is by far the wealthiest and in 2005 had the highest per capita income in the world at $46,147. It has proven oil reserves which are estimated to last for another 150 years and currently pumps 3.5 million barrels of oil per day generating in excess of $90 billion annually," it said.

Major players including Aldar, Sorouh, Escan, Tourism Development and Investment Company, Reem and Tamouh Investments are currently involved in projects estimated at over $60 billion.

The list of projects include the $14.7 billion Al Raha Beach development by Aldar Properties, the $27 billion Saadiyat Island by TDIC, $2.5 billion Shams Abu Dhabi by Sorouh, $1.4 billion Reem Island by Tamouh Investments and $3.5 billion Najmat Abu Dhabi project by Reem Investments.

The latest amendment to Abu Dhabi Property Law will help the emirate to attact more investment into the reality sector.


----------



## Krazy

bunch of new unconfirmed DEC towers in marina

http://www.sparuae.com/projects.htm

thanks to bizzybonita for pointing them out


----------



## dubaiflo

looking ok, might be somewhere next to the other DEC towers.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Krazy said:


> ^^ now that is something SA Boy and myself have been talking about and predicting for the past 2 years or so


Dubai_boy aka AbuDhabi_boy aswell :banana:


----------



## Michiel

This news was posted on the Dutch forum:










News item from the Roads & Transport Authority
Article on Architectenweb (Dutch)


----------



## Julito-dubai

yes, but are there any renders. name: porto dubai


----------



## Imre

19/03/2007

Dubai Sunset Beach , next to Burj Al Arab 

I have never seen this before , there is just a small beach left and some construction works started. PORTO DUBAI ???


----------



## Imre

^^ 










Scaffolding is erected to build a wall along Jumeirah beach. Zabeel's new project will comprise residential, commercial and hospitality facilities. 

gulfnews:

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Development/10112112.html


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Anyone know which land Emaar is going to get from Dubai holdings?


----------



## Julito-dubai

new or not new?

more here:http://www.klingconsult.de/dubai/Praxisbeispiel.aspx?BID=2244


----------



## Julito-dubai

like this here...


----------



## Julito-dubai

also very nice !


----------



## Naz UK

Some GCSE student with pirate rendering software, and a lot of time on his hands.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo25fi3.jpg

Dubai Capital Towers?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

interestin pic...so only 3 plots there and we know all 3...so thats good 

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

sorry if i repeat some renderings, but i found some more

http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/SZR-17 Hotel_portfolio.pdf

http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/Mirk Palm Resort Hotel_portfolio.pdf

http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/City of Arabia, Mixed Use Tower_portfolio.pdf


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this better be good!

Emaar to reveal land details
United Arab Emirates: 4 hours, 31 minutes ago
*Emaar Properties has revealed the land that is being offered to the company, as part of its deal with Dubai Holding, will be 'in a prime location in the city of Dubai', with the offer increasing Emaar's current land bank in Dubai by 100%. The company will, in two weeks time, announce further details, including the location and size of the land and the way forward on development.*

R


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> sorry if i repeat some renderings, but i found some more
> 
> http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/SZR-17 Hotel_portfolio.pdf
> 
> http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/Mirk Palm Resort Hotel_portfolio.pdf
> 
> http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/City of Arabia, Mixed Use Tower_portfolio.pdf


1. Very old (2003), propably an abandoned project

2. I think this is the W Hotel in Palm Jumeirah.

3. Very nice, 300 meters and possibly to be build :banana:


----------



## Julito-dubai

bunch of new towes incl. Supertalls !

http://www.saffarinidxb.com/portfolio.php


----------



## Julito-dubai

click on main menu (very small) and then on towers.

Can anybody copy them from the website to the forum? I can't


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Woow wa wee wa !


----------



## dubaiflo

we are not yet at the end ... :dance:


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> bunch of new towes incl. Supertalls !
> 
> http://www.saffarinidxb.com/portfolio.php



:ancient:


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> new or not new?
> 
> more here:http://www.klingconsult.de/dubai/Praxisbeispiel.aspx?BID=2244


I was watching a video of COA yesterday and I swear I saw this tower there, actually not one but 2 of them side by side ... just as the render suggests (see the shadow of the second one on the left).

This seams to be a go. :banana:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

more on that land deal...

Emaar’s Dubai land bank to double after share deal 

PARAG DEULGAONKAR BUSINESS REPORTER 

Emaar Properties equity base will increase by 472.8 million shares every year for the next five years, as the 2.364 billion bonds issued in exchange for land to Dubai Holding are converted into shares. 

*According to Emaar, the land offered to the company as part of the strategic deal, will be in a “prime location” and will double its land bank in Dubai. 

The company’s records show that it has a land bank of 16.78 million square metres in the UAE as of December 2006, with 8.45 million square metres of that in Dubai. This implies that its land bank in Dubai will increase to 16.9 million square metres. *

The company said the new shares will be offered to Dubai Holding at a price determined by the average price of the previous 30 days of trading in the scrip on the Dubai Financial Market. Moreover, the convertible bonds will have a zero coupon rate, and dividends will not be paid on any bonds that have not been converted to shares. 

Analysts said the share price, if calculated on the basis of the past 30 trading sessions, will be Dh12.78. Based on that, the bonds will be worth Dh30.2 billion. 

“Most of the investors do not understand how it is going to happen and this generated a lot of scepticism among investors, especially small ones,” said MohammedYassin of Emirates Securities. 

Emaar lost 1.69 per cent yesterday to close at Dh11.60. 

“Through equity partner ship, Dubai Holding and Emaar can jointly tap these remarkable prospects and be an integral part of the region’s incredible growth story,” Dubai Holding’s Executive Chairman Mohammad Al Gergawi said on Sunday. 

As per the new shareholding pattern, Dubai Holding gets a share of 28.1 per cent, with the government holding 22.9 per cent. 

“We need more information to figure out the exact impact of the transaction,” said Joe Kawkabani, the Managing Director of Algebra Capital

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

ok who did wat to my unknown tower by omniyat and zaha hadid thread???? 
they sed there a project...one lowrise but 3 buildings!

*Zaha Hadid to design Omniyat project in Business Bay *
By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter

*Dubai: Omniyat Properties, the Dubai-based real estate development arm of Omniyat Holdings, has hired world-renowned architect Zaha Hadid to design its latest commercial project.*

Hadid, an Iraqi-born British citizen, became the first female recipient of the Pritzker Architecture Prize in 2004 and includes Dancing Towers in Business Bay and the Abu Dhabi Performing Arts Centre among her current projects.

Full details of her latest concept will be revealed during its official launch next month at the British Museum in London.

*Omniyat officials say it will be a mixed-use commercial and retail project located in phase one of Business Bay.

Mehdi Amjad, president and CEO, Omniyat Properties, said it will feature three low-rise towers designed to resemble a single structure. Unlike most towers in Business Bay, the structure will not be built on a podium level. 

"We have been working on this project with Zaha Hadid for the last year. It will be very large in terms of value and built-up area and promises to be a work of art that combines efficiency and practicality," he said, adding that the project will be launched in several phases.*

European design

Mehdi said Omniyat consulted with UK design consultancy DEGW for an insight into the exact requirements of European investors looking for Dubai-based office space. 

He was speaking to Gulf News during the first day yesterday of the International Property Show in Dubai, where Omniyat show-cased its iPod lookalike, The Pad.

The high-tech 24-storey tower includes 231 apartments and is tilted at a seven degree angle.

Mehdi said the Dh500 million tower is on course for completion in the fourth quarter of 2009 and is already 75 per cent sold out.

Omniyat has so far launched and sold four commercial towers and one residential project with a value of more than Dh2.7 billion.

Its investment portfolio will be worth Dh10 billion by the end of the year.



R


----------



## AD77

*Eshraq to carry out $2b project in Abu Dhabi*

(MENAFN) The Chairman of Eshraq Properties, a UAE-Saudi Arabia joint venture, announced that the company will set up a $2.04 billion project, the Marina Rise, on Reem Island in Abu Dhabi, Gulf news reported.

He pointed out that the project, which will occupy more than 10 million square feet of land, is expected to end within two years. He added that carrying out such a huge project reflect the company's confidence in the real estate opportunities in the UAE.

He also explained that the Marina rise will consist of an urban development comprising a range of luxury residential apartments with top class recreational facilities, office towers, canal side corniche as well as one of the biggest malls in the island.


----------



## Alle

Does anyone have any example of previous developements by this developer?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Empire to invest $410m
Empire International Investments plans to unveil $410m worth of real estate projects in Dubai and Abu Dhabi over the coming months. The company is a subsidiary of Dubai-based business conglomerate Empire Holdings. Asteco will manage sales.

R


----------



## six453

wow would love to see hadid's 7 degree tilting tower!
any images so far?


----------



## AltinD

^^ The 7" tilted tower has NOT been designed by Zaha Hadid. A Hong Kong studio did it.


----------



## six453

so which is which?? im confused!


----------



## dubaiflo

The Pad, it looks good, the model is nice. rotating living rooms.


----------



## Naz UK

What's this obsession with rotating rooms/towers/cities all of a sudden? If I want my room to rotate i'll drink 15 zambookas followed by some whisky chasers, several jars of wife-beater and a little bit of "cat's piss" champagne.


----------



## Morrismarina

Not sure about this development........sounds like a load of spin to me.


----------



## Abu Dhabi Boy

*New luxury resort and residential development in Abu Dhabi*

ALDAR Properties PJSC have announced a joint venture with The National Corporation for Tourism and Hotels (NCTH), to develop a premium gated resort and residential development on the two islands located off the tip of the Intercontinental Hotel on the western coast of Abu Dhabi.










The smaller of the two islands known as Coconut Island, is covered with coconut trees and has a natural sand bar surrounded by clear turquoise waters providing an idyllic setting for the resort. 

The development will link the two islands to increase the water front and allow for the formation of a lagoon, the central feature of the development. 

The architectural design combines Middle Eastern and Eastern-influenced minimalism. The choice of natural building materials will reflect the light and colors of the surrounding landscape, creating a seamless transition between the built and natural environment. It will offer visitors and residents alike an oasis of luxury and lavish urban living. 

The 5 star luxury resort comprises 128 guest rooms, two Royal Suites, 10 private villas and 20 Club Suites designed over multiple levels with landscaped terraces. The resort will feature a health and fitness club, a spa, 4 first class restaurants and its own private Marina for VIP guests and hotel excursions. 


'Our venture with The National Corporation for Tourism and Hotels demonstrates our commitment to the improvement of Abu Dhabi and is a clear application of our responsibility of contribution to the Emirate,'



commented Ahmed Al Sayegh, Chairman of ALDAR Properties, on the Joint Venture. 

In addition to the resort, the island will feature five-bedroom villas, each with spectacular views of the crystal blue waters of the Gulf, a private swimming pool, outdoor terrace area and separate private and formal entertaining areas. These villas will be offered for sale exclusively to UAE nationals. 

'As a founding member of ALDAR, we are delighted to be working together on this innovative project," said Adbulla Khalfan Al Romaithi, Managing Director, NCTH. 'Both companies have a vested interest in the future of Abu Dhabi and in developing quality projects that generate greater choice and competition in the market,' he concluded. 

Alternatively, for those who prefer more sophisticated apartment living, the development will offer state-of-the-art, five-storey apartment buildings, designed in four bedroom configurations. Each of the single apartment-per-floor enjoys a private swimming pool adjacent to the outdoor terrace area. 

Commenting on the announcement, ALDAR CEO, Ronald Barrott said: "We are very pleased to be entering into a joint venture with The National Corporation for Tourism and Hotels. Both parties bring a wealth of experience in both the hotel and tourism industries and have an excellent understanding of the Abu Dhabi market.' 

'Discussions are well underway with one of the world's leading luxury resort operators who will manage the property and we hope to make an announcement very shortly. It is anticipated that the resort will open in 2009,' commented ALDAR Senior Project Leader Rami Hreiki.


----------



## Abu Dhabi Boy

*TDIC partners Abu Dhabi's Al Farida Investment Co. for hotel, apartments and mall com*

The UAE capital's Tourism Development & Investment Company (TDIC), which manages the tourism assets of the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA), has partnered with Abu Dhabi's Al Farida Investment Co. L.L.C., one of the region's most expansive and diversified investment conglomerates, for an AED 500 million hotel, apartment and shopping centre which will transform the area around Zayed Sports City - the largest sports stadium in the UAE and host to major international events.










The 5 star complex, known as 'Bridgeway at Zayed Sports City', will boast a 306 room, 11-storey hotel, 146 serviced apartments, 91 residential apartments, a health club, conference centre as well as a ground floor shopping centre with 6,000 square metres of lettable retail space and a food court. It will be served by 600 underground car parking spaces, in addition to ample surface parking. 

Spanning some 101,200 square metres, the complex, which is due for completion in the fourth quarter of 2009, will be clearly visible from the capital's Airport Road, yet overlook nearby public gardens, and will serve one of the UAE capital's fastest-growing residential areas. 

'This partnership is another example of private sector support for Abu Dhabi's tourism ambitions and for providing the necessary infrastructure to progress them,' said His Excellency Sheikh Sultan Bin Tahnoon Al Nahyan, Chairman of both ADTA and TDIC. 

'The private sector has realised the investment potential of Abu Dhabi's hospitality segment which is now recording some of the world's highest occupancy levels. 

This development will assist us in attaining our goal of adding another 4,000 rooms to the capital's hospitality stock in the next three years.' 

Crowned by a fabric tensile roof running throughout the project, the complex will be distinguished by a unique signature design and architecture. 

The hotel will be managed by an international operator yet to be appointed and features a 41 metre-high glazed atrium with a suspended oyster lounge, all-day dining restaurant, 42 square meters standard rooms, junior and executive suites and a ground-floor cigar lounge. It will boast a business centre, convention & banquets facilities for 350 delegates, as well as three meeting rooms with a total auditorium capacity of 250 seats. The health club will have both indoor and outdoor swimming pools, squash and tennis courts and a gym. 

The park-view apartments tower will offer a mix of 146 serviced apartments, 54 of which are studios and 92 one-bedroom units, in addition to 91, two bedroom, long term rental apartments. 


'This development responds to pent-up demand within Abu Dhabi for quality hotel and residential accommodation. Al Farida Investment has extensive experience in the hospitality and retail industries with four key properties in its existing UAE portfolio and three new developments underway in Abu Dhabi. We are confident this expertise will be brought to bear in delivering a project of international standards,'



said His Excellency Sheikh Hamed Bin Ahmed Al-Hamed, Managing Director & C.E.O., Al Farida Investment. 

'Our market research has shown there is strong demand within the capital for studio and one-bedroom accommodation. The planned lay-outs of the complex reflect our desire to meet this requirement, while ensuring the delivery of superior quality standards and services to Abu Dhabi's corporate and leisure travellers. 

'The business travel sector is expected to represent the primary target for the complex given its proximity to Abu Dhabi International Airport, the Abu Dhabi Golf Club, the new Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre and it being less than 20 minutes drive from the city's main business district. 

'At the same time, the expanding residential area surrounding Zayed Sports City will benefit from having a modern shopping centre and leisure facilities within easy reach of residents' homes,' added Sheikh Hamed. 

'We intend for this development to be a peaceful retreat from the city as the project grounds will be dotted with landscaped gardens and water features, while the oyster restaurant and lounge will offer breathtaking, 360 degree views of Abu Dhabi.'


----------



## Dubai_Steve

*delete*


----------



## Dubai-Lover

ok, you think this is weird
check this out
if true, the craziest building ever and they are dead-serious on this


Italian creativity brings new era of architecture to Dubai

The Dubai real estate market, which is moving ahead of times in building designs and architecture, will be home to and international hub for an innovative skyscraper, which will keep changing its shape and generate surplus energy from the wind as well as the sun.
United Arab Emirates: 2 hours, 27 minutes ago PRESS RELEASE 









At the head table Architect David Fisher and Les Robertson, structural engineers for The Burj and the World Trade Centre, New York. 

The 'tower in motion' is a revolutionary project based on 'Dynamic Architecture', a new concept introduced by Florentine architect David Fisher. The project has generated considerable interest all over the world even before its launch, as a trend-setting architecture. 

Details of the unique building design, production of clean energy and the innovative technology that distinguishes this milestone in contemporary architecture were presented to an audience that included local and international media at the Burj Al Arab today. 

The new building will be the first skyscraper 'produced' with industrial systems process: in fact, 90% of the building will be constructed as modules in an industrial plant and, then, assembled on the central core, the only part that will be built 'on-site' using traditional techniques. 

Dubai will be home to this revolutionary architecture in all sense as the pre-fabricated units for the tower will be produced in a facility set up in Jebel Ali. These units will then be shipped to 11 other major cities including Moscow, Milan, New York and Tokyo where similar towers will come up following Dubai. 

Each floor of the tower will consist of 12 modules that will arrive at the job site completely finished and with electrical, plumbing as well as air-conditioning systems ready for use. The modules will then be mechanically assembled at the rate of one floor every seven days. 

This provides a series of important advantages: first of all, the application of industrial quality control techniques to the finished product, the possibility of customising individual apartments, reduced production times and costs and, last but not least, reducing the risks of accidents and injuries on the job site. In fact, production and installation will require only 90 technicians and workers on the site, as against over 2,000 for a comparable traditional building. 

Another innovation that distinguishes the tower of endless shapes is its dynamic use of space, which not only adapts to its surroundings but also to the tenant's needs and, why not, the tenant's caprices. Thanks to a mechanism that allows each floor to rotate autonomously by virtue of voice activated technology, it will be possible to select the view from the window at any moment, deciding how to use the daylight or to let it rotate slowly as viewers enjoy the surroundings. The external shape and profile of the tower can also change constantly, letting a new way to see architecture come to life: non motionless anymore, but dynamic. 

But that's not all. The tower is also a 'green' building that generates electricity for itself and five other equivalent buildings. The secret is 48 wind turbines mounted horizontally between one floor and the next, and the photovoltaic cells located on the roofs of the individual apartments. Never before has a building been designed to produce so much more energy than it consumes. 

When completed, the skyscraper will have 68 floors and will be 313 meters (1,027 feet) high. Built in association with local entrepreneurs, the tower will comprise a 6-star hotel, offices and apartments of various sizes besides five villas on the top floor. Each of the villas will have designated parking on the same floor with vehicles brought up and down in special elevators. The roof of the 'Penthouse' villa will also have a swimming pool, a garden and an Arabian majlis. 

For a quick return home, the tower will have a retractable heliport, a platform that will extend from the shell of the building at the 64th floor at the moment of landing, thus maintaining the ergonomics of the tower. 

Since such features calls for a high level of integration between concept, design, planning, manufacturing of components and construction, many of the world's leading companies and professionals have been contracted for this project. Some of these companies, though globally renowned and trusted in their core area of expertise, are working in a construction-related project, and that too an integrated one, for the first time, since they are aware that this is going to be the future of architecture. 

The project's uniqueness, the extra benefits derived in the long-term as well as the level of the technical and technological challenges it offers have attracted premier international consultants and industry leaders like Bosch, LERA, Viega, Kerakoll, Kriston and Bovis Lendlease, Barker Mohandas, IV Industrie, who have joined the 'Dynamic Architecture Club created by Fisher to construct the buildings of the future, rich with intelligent systems. 

Some of these club members are already a major presence in Dubai, working as construction managers or contractors for projects such as Dubai Metro and The Burj at the Waterfront. Negotiations are on with other industry majors to join the club and contribute to this epoch-making architecture. 

The project has already aroused intense interest among both institutional and private investors. The first apartments could be delivered to buyers in a full ten months earlier than traditional delivery times. 

Sales for the skyscraper, the construction of which will involve a total investment of $350 million, will be handled by Gowealthy, leading real estate company in Dubai. 

'Dynamic architecture is a total revolution in the 3,000 year history of man building homes. This architecture is unique in that it is so close to daily life, marks the industrialisation of buildings thus impacting hugely on the real estate sector, and generates its own clean energy for the building. The concept was born in the city of Renaissance (Florence) and now it will come to life for the first time in Dubai, the city of future,' Fisher said.


----------



## AltinD

^^ This was first presented last summer. We have posted articles and renders on this thread (maybe a previous one). I even translated the original article (similar to the above) from Italian into English.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

that sounds a bit crazy.

It says that the entire floor will rotate by voice activation. What happens if your neighbour wants a different view to you. Do the apartments rotate separately? Interesting that it generates more power than it consumes however.

Also what will be the location for this?


----------



## AltinD

BTW, new is the increase in floors and height, as well as the inclusion of sky villas with dedicated parking on top. The retractable helipad is new too. :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

Dubai_Steve said:


> ... what will be the location for this?


Isn't that obvious?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ oohh you either mean in front of TT or DubaiLand 

Sounds fun driving into a lift then getting out 68 floors higher. Saves walking into the lift I guess :lol:


----------



## Naz UK

At the moment, its located in the head of David Fisher. I'd like to see how far this one gets. No really, I would..coz its a win-win, if it goes ahead, Dubai gets another pioneering tower and if it doesn't I win and a further tiny droplet of "ego" gets added to my already over-enlarged online personality!


----------



## Dubai Addiction

im now have a membership of a dutch architectural magazine and it also says some things about projects in dubai like the pentomonium? (was that what its called?) but it says there are going to be 2 pentomonium.. so does that mean 2 towers? i will post the article when i have the time! (that won't be soon im afraid)


----------



## DUBAI

Its one tower in 2 parts


----------



## SA BOY

I have heard these is a plan to do these towers all over the world starting in the ME kuwait/AD etc


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ i think this was even stated in one of the articles.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

SA BOY said:


> I have heard these is a plan to do these towers all over the world starting in the ME kuwait/AD etc


im sorry...wat? SA BOY pls elaborate abit...and wat this:

The One Tower on sale
United Arab Emirates: 12 hours, 7 minutes ago
Al Yasat Holdings is taking bookings for its $136m The One Tower commercial project. The property offers office space in the Tecom free zone on Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai. It is due for completion by mid-2009. Colliers International is marketing agent. Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank is offering up to 75% finance

culd this be the fate of some tower we already know abt?

R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

probably
another article says 29 floors
there are lots of unnamed towers in tecom and some of them are around 29 floors
it could very well be one of those already under c


----------



## Naz UK

Had a meeting with ppl from Atkins today. The most amazing plans, information and most important of all RENDERS! Unfortunately, I am not allowed to give details or post renders (I did ask cheekily and they said "NO!" due to copyright) but hopefully some of them should be public soon.

In other news...Nakheel's big Palm Diera announcement will be revealed at ATM (Arabian Travel Market). Also been invited on an exclusive "Inside Nakheel" media event...including a helicopter trip over the Palms, The World, a day out on the show island, and a special invitation night out at Nakheel HQ.

Hmmm...should I go? I hate them..but f**k it..i'm gona say yes! :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ sure u go and u will provide us with all exclusive information u might get your dirty fingers on mr naz dubai. 

Ok ATM is soon, bet it will be some average redesign like DW. 

Atkins.. always amazing, can't wait to see more.


----------



## AltinD

ATKINS and their "copyright infrigement" obsession. hno:


I told you before that during Cityscape a guy in their stand told me just that ^^ when I took a picture of the Lighthouse Tower they had in display.

Shouldn't they first update their website and correct the Al Durrah Tower to the 50F version. :bash:


----------



## Imre

26/04/2007

Open Beach , next to Burj Al Arab , 100-200 m from the street

some construction works started , I think reclaimation work began , should be this an artifical island or similar



this is the place where comes the material (stones )



and this is the construction place (the big boat (Artemis-1) brings the material)





what is this project, any idea??


----------



## AltinD

^^ Imre, you know what project this is, the same one (from Zabeel Investment) for which they raised a hoarding and Sheikh Mohammed ordered to bring it down. 

This proves my speculation that they will go ahead with the project, keeping the beach open for as long as they'll not have to actually build anything there.


----------



## Imre

so, Porto Dubai?


----------



## AltinD

^^ It can't be other, and I doubt such massive project would be cancelled just like that.


----------



## Imre

thanks AltinD


----------



## dubaiflo

i saw that on my aerial trip, the pilot said they bring the material for the palm/world from there which i assumed must be wrong but he had a pretty good idea of everything actually. anyway, it this beach is going to be private.. uhuh i see protests. maybe they are going to redesign the beach part?


----------



## AltinD

WTF is this and for where it is proposed?

















Is that 2,000 apartments and 400 meters of height or 400 floors and 2,000 meters? :nuts: :runaway:

(from Al Bayan)


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

^^ were did you find that


----------



## vimto

no, 2000 employees in the company and 400 million dollars their profits... lol

its a japanese architecture firm NIKKEN with an environment friendly proposal in abu dhabi cityscape exhibition....

english:
http://www.zawya.com/Story.cfm/sidZAWYA20070425072731


----------



## Krazy

AltinD said:


> WTF is this and for where it is proposed?


I think it says it's going to be located in Sharjah.


----------



## Face81

^^ No, I think it actually says Abu Dhabi.


----------



## AltinD

ECO TOWER










With an impressive history spanning over 100 years in the industry, NIKKEN's mission is to bring the highest quality standards of architecture and engineering to Abu Dhabi and UAE region. Committed to supporting the overwhelming regional growth, NIKKEN is keen to promote environmentally conscious architecture. This year at Cityscape Abu Dhabi, NIKKEN will unveil its state-of-the-art concept project named 'The ECO Tower'. 


Hamada Akihiko, Senior Executive Officer and head of international design team at NIKKEN, commented, "If realised this building will provide the most 'Green Architecture' in the UAE and could achieve up to a 50 per cent saving in energy consumption. 'The ECO Tower' employs the most advanced technologies aimed at maintaining optimum performance levels in energy consumption, water conservation and increased levels of human comfort." 

(Link in English supplied by Vimto on reply 350)


----------



## Hollie Maea

vimto said:


> no, 2000 employees in the company and 400 million dollars their profits... lol


Regardless, that seems to be an enormous tower. I'd love to see it go up:cheers:


----------



## vimto

http://www.tdic.ae/content/Home.Projects.Bridgeway_at_Zayed_Sports_City.aspx


----------



## vimto

today abu dhabi is announcing a new 'unique' tourist project


----------



## vimto

sorry this is RAK gossip 

http://www.argentumdev.com/index.html

argentum is developing a hospitaly industry free trade zone in RAK (i think)


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

so i guess their digital tower thread can be re-opened? LOL!

ARY to launch new real estate projects in Dubai 
By Shakir Husain, Staff Reporter


Dubai: Leading UAE-based gold jeweller ARY said it plans to launch new real estate projects in Dubai this year.

The company estimates the value of its planned projects at more than Dh1 billion.

*ARY Digital Tower in Dubai Media City, a high-rise hotel project on Emirates Road, and a furnished apartment block in Dubai Marina will be among the new developments, ARY group chairman Haji Abdul Razzak told Gulf News. The Dubai Media City tower will have a 200-room hotel and commercial office space.*

It will house production facilities and studios of ARY group's own television channel, which currently operates out of Media City.

Overseas acquisitions

Abdul Razzak said a large mixed-use project is also under study in Dubai.

The group is also looking at a residential property development in London. 

The gold trader entered the property business about five years back to benefit from Dubai's real estate boom.

Property sales already exceed ARY's gold business turnover.

"There is still a good demand for all types of property in Dubai. I am not worried for the next 10 years. The market remains strong," Abdul Razzak said, adding that the property sector is seeing some stabilisation now compared to the initial boom days.

Abdul Razzak said 32 buildings developed by the company in International City are now in the handover phase.

ARY's latest project is a commercial centre project in Bur Dubai. Unveiled last week, it will offer commercial and retail space.

Jewellery plans

The company plans to create its biggest jewellery store the building.

Being built on an area of 16,000 square feet of land, ARY Business Avenue will offer space for retail and offices on three floors.

Construction is expected to be completed in about 18 months.


R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Millennium Towers Hotel to open this summer


29 April 2007 



ABU DHABI — The Middle East Regional office of Millennium Hotels & Resorts has announced the opening of its newest five star property ' Millennium Towers Hotel Dubai.'


The management contract was signed between Ali Hamad Lakhraim, President Millennium Hotels & Resorts Middle East and North Africa, and Riad T. Al Sadik, the owner of the property, who is also managing partner of the Al Habtoor Engineering.

The hotel will be the newest jewel of Millennium Hotels in the region, featuring 149 furnished suites and 203 hotel rooms along with a hand picked selection of restaurants and meeting facilities that will cater to all tastes for both business and leisure travellers with a location next to the Mall of the Emirates on the busy Shaikh Zayed road. It is scheduled to open in summer 2007. 

R


----------



## AltinD

Can a Arabic speaker read what will happen on May 16th? 

Are they auctioning the plot and the design of the tower or are they inviting companies to bid for the construction packagge?











Shukran


----------



## vimto

AltinD said:


> Can a Arabic speaker read what will happen on May 16th?
> 
> Are they auctioning the plot and the design of the tower or are they inviting companies to bid for the construction packagge?
> 
> Shukran


the image isnt appeairng.

anyway, if any of u guys want to check updates from arabic newspapers in case they occasionaly cover news not in gulf news/ame etc, u can use google translator: http://translate.google.com

*Al Ittihad (alittihad.ae)* - Abu Dhabi.
Scroll down the main page and click the first tab on the right for the business section:


*Al Bayan (albayan.ae)* - Dubai.
On the right side on main page, click the 2nd box for business section.



*Al Khaleej (alkhaleej.co.ae)* - Sharjah.
The business section is already translated as "economic". From there you can click another link "Local" for the local news.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

this is the rolex tower i guess?


----------



## vimto

the image isnt opening fully, but i see the title part... it says real estate for sale (no. 20) in 2nd trade center area by auction on may 16th....

EDIT: okay i see it now.... not very clear

area: 14,731.... empty plot
use: commercial - office - residential
height: unspecified... 48 F?
parking: a parking for each apt and studio, 2 parkings for apts over 1600 sqft... parking for each 750 sqft of comm space... parking for every 500 sqft office.

220,965,000 dirhams


----------



## AltinD

Dubai-Lover said:


> this is the rolex tower i guess?


No. it is PARK PLAZZA actually.


----------



## AltinD

vimto said:


> area: 14,731.... empty plot
> use: commercial - office - residential
> height: unspecified... 48 F?
> parking: a parking for each apt and studio, 2 parkings for apts over 1600 sqft... parking for each 750 sqft of comm space... parking for every 500 sqft office.
> 
> 220,965,000 dirhams



So it seams they are selling the plot and the architectural design (approved ?)that comes with it.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ rather new concept to us... u think they are selling for profit reasons?


----------



## vimto

*Desert Islands project for AD*
United Arab Emirates: Sunday, April 29 - 2007 at 15:40
Abu Dhabi is to create an offshore tourism complex called the Desert Islands, consisting of eight islands and an onshore 'gate'. The $3bn project, featuring Sir Bani Yas Island, is hoping for 1m visitors a year by 2017. The Desert Islands project will also comprise the Marsa Jabel Dhanna gate, which will include a 150 room hotel 250 kilometres from Abu Dhabi, which will be the destination's hub.

http://www.ameinfo.com/118337.html


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Shaza to open seven properties 
By Shakir Husain, Staff Reporter


Dubai: Shaza Hotels, an alcohol-free luxury hotel concept launched last year, will open seven properties within the next three years, its chief executive said.

*It plans to open a hotel in Dubai on Shaikh Zayed Road in 2008.* It has signed agreements for one hotel each in Doha and Muscat. The company will develop another hotel on the Nile in Cairo.

Shaza, which means fragrance in Arabic, was unveiled by private equity firm Guidance Financial Group and Kempinski Hotels.

A $500-million fund was also announced at the same time to invest in Shaza properties.

"Much of the money has been committed. Fifty per cent will come in private equity and the rest $250 million will be received from banks," Shaza chief executive Christopher Hartley told Gulf News. 

The money raised through the fund will be used to develop one hotel in Jeddah, one in Bahrain and one in Marrakesh.

"These hotels will be opening in 2009 and 2010. Within next three years we will have seven hotels up and running," Hartley said.

He said a number of other projects are under discussion. The group had earlier planned to have 10 management contracts in the initial years of operation.

"Our primary focus was to showcase hotels developed by us. But the response we received was more than what we initially expected. Now we hope to have a portfolio of 30 hotels of which 20 will be management contracts," Hartley said.

The promoters aim to turn Shaza Hotels into a public company after seven years.

Shaza is looking to open hotels in key cities in Muslim countries. However, the current focus for hotel development remains within the Arab region.

Syria, Algeria, Tunisia, Riyadh, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi, Ajman, Ras Al Khaimah and the holy cities of Makkah and Madinah are under consideration.

R


----------



## vimto

has anyone posted any fotos of the ministries complex in abu dhabi. they say its planned in khalifa city area over 560,000 sqm and is a mix of traditional and modern architecture


----------



## Face81

> Westin set for Dubai entry
> 
> By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor
> 
> 
> Dubai: The first Westin branded hotel in the UAE is set to open later this year at Mina Seyahi, company officials said.
> 
> The Westin Dubai Mina Seyahi Beach Resort & Marina will comprise 294 rooms, including 216 deluxe rooms, 52 Westin executive rooms and 24 suites. The hotel will also include a spa and fitness facility, three themed restaurants, three bars, with access to Le Meridien Mina Seyahi's eight restaurants and bars.
> 
> Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and chairman of Emirates airline and Group, signed the agreement on behalf of the Government of Dubai with Starwood Hotels and Resorts.
> 
> Features
> 
> Set on the Jumeirah coastline, the Westin Dubai Mina Seyahi Beach Resort and Marina will bring together the natural beauty of the region with the Westin brand's signature products and services, designed to offer guests a new sensory experience to feel at their personal best.
> 
> The hotel's conference and banqueting facilities will offer a selection of venues. The facilities will include a ballroom, Italian designed conference centre with 10 venues, outdoor beachside amphitheatre and a variety of lawn and barbecue areas for up to 5,000 guests.
> 
> "We are proud to grow our existing partnership with Dubai International Marine Club to introduce the Westin Dubai Mina Seyahi Beach Resort and Marina," Roeland Vos, President Starwood Hotels in Europe, Africa and Middle East, said in a statement. "Westin is a very innovative brand, and we have great expectations for this hotel and believe it will offer a new level of experience to the guests in this region," added Vos.
> 
> "The new Westin is another proof of our commitment and our strategy to expand our brand portfolio in this fast-growing region and the Middle East," said Guido de Wilde, vice-president and regional director of Starwood hotels in the Middle East. "With the signing of the new Westin, Dubai will soon host five of our premium and mid-scale brands," added de Wilde.
> 
> Products
> 
> The Westin Dubai Mina Seyahi Beach Resort and Marina will offer the full array of Westin products, services and amenities. Guests will experience the Westin Heavenly Bed and unwind with the help of Westin's new sensory welcome consisting of a white tea scent, music, lighting and botanicals.
> 
> "Mina Seyahi is already positioned as one of the leading sports and recreation destinations in Dubai and the new Westin will be able to welcome its guests and offer them the options of two premium brands, the Westin and Le Meridien, in one resort," said Michael Scully, general manager of the Le Meridien Mina Seyahi hotel.
> 
> "We will be able to offer unrivalled facilities of over 1,200-metre private shoreline and a luxury 238 berth marina, five swimming pools, a watersports centre, Sailing Academy, Health Club with aerobics studio, gymnasium, sauna, deep sea fishing, Golf and Polo," said Scully.
> 
> Westin Hotels and Resorts, with more than 135 hotels and resorts in more than 31 countries and territories, is owned by Starwood.
> 
> Starwood Hotels and Resorts is one of the leading hotel and leisure companies in the world with approximately 850 properties in more than 95 countries and 145,000 employees at its owned and managed properties.


----------



## Face81

More hotels to open in Dubai...



> Rosewood's first Dubai property to open in 2009
> 
> By Shakir Husain, Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> Dubai: American hotel management firm Rosewood Hotels & Resorts will open its first Gulf property outside Saudi Arabia in Dubai in 2009.
> 
> A management agreement with a UAE-based developer is in the final stage of discussion, Rosewood's regional vice-president and managing director Michael Gibb told Gulf News yesterday.
> 
> "We will announce our first property in Dubai this month. We are also looking to open hotels in Bahrain and Abu Dhabi," he said. The Dubai hotel will have 190 rooms.
> 
> Gibb did not say who the hotel's local developer was.
> 
> Profile
> 
> At present Rosewood operates two hotels in Riyadh. One hotel is due to open this year in Jeddah.
> 
> More than half of about 20 hotels operated by the Texas-based group are located in North America, according to information available on the company's website.
> 
> Japan is the only other Asian country where it has a property.


----------



## Greg

*Aldar to build Ferrari Theme Park on YAS Island*



vimto said:


> *Desert Islands project for AD*
> United Arab Emirates: Sunday, April 29 - 2007 at 15:40
> Abu Dhabi is to create an offshore tourism complex called the Desert Islands, consisting of eight islands and an onshore 'gate'. The $3bn project, featuring Sir Bani Yas Island, is hoping for 1m visitors a year by 2017. The Desert Islands project will also comprise the Marsa Jabel Dhanna gate, which will include a 150 room hotel 250 kilometres from Abu Dhabi, which will be the destination's hub.
> 
> http://www.ameinfo.com/118337.html


ALDAR Properties, Abu Dhabi's leading integrated real estate development company, has announced to sign an exclusive contract with Ferrari to construct the Ferrari Theme Park on ALDAR's YAS Island project. Built around the legendary Italian auto company and featuring an interesting mixture of attractions, the theme park will consist of family rides, driving school and virtual simulations as well as retail merchandising for people who wish to truly live Ferrari. 

Ronald Barrott, CEO, ALDAR, said, "This relationship will allow ALDAR to create an exciting destination within Abu Dhabi that offers something for the entire family and underlines the already strong relationship between the Ferrari brand and ALDAR. Abu Dhabi is a fast growing market and Formula 1 is integral to its commercial growth. ALDAR has shown a firm commitment to Formula 1 with the ongoing development of Yas Island, but the partnership with Ferrari profoundly deepens our involvement and widens the profile and reach of the company". 

The development will provide leisure and entertainment for the whole family with a racetrack, numerous rides and attractions, an opportunity to allow visitors to experience the story and history of Ferrari, to participate in Ferrari motoring activities, and to experience the Ferrari brand through virtual simulations. A component of the racetrack is integrated with the Ferrari Theme Park for the Ferrari Driving School experience. ALDAR creates world-class real estate developments in Abu Dhabi, while providing a stable and profitable investment portfolio for its investors.

http://yasisland.ae/


----------



## Dubai Addiction

nice video about the rotating tower which will be in the city of arabia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgAilHUv3Zk


----------



## Maha

Are there any other villas in Abu Dhabi (other than Reef ones)?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Nickelodeon properties to be part of giant Al Ahli Park 
Thu, 03 May 2007 02:36 PM - Dubai Time 

United Arab Emirate-based Al Ahli Group (AAG), a leading UAE based multi-disciplined organization and Nickelodeon, the world’s only multi-platform entertainment brand dedicated exclusively to kids have announced a long term partnership that will add Nickelodeon and its hit properties to the giant Al Ahli Park development underway in Dubai. 

Several Nickelodeon entities will become part of the park, which will open in 2011, including: SpongeBob SquarePants, Patrick Starfish, Dora the Explorer, Diego, and Blue’s Clues, among others. The AAG Park is a further commitment of AAG’s unwavering support and appreciation of the vision set forth by HH Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, by way of his global entertainment and hospitality driven expansion projects for Dubai, and the Emirates. 

“AAG is so very proud to include Nickelodeon as a crown jewel in our park property. We have been in discussions for more than two and half years with the world’s top intellectual properties in the entertainment world and look forward to this long-term partnership with Nickelodeon, the world’s most widely distributed kids’ network with proven global appeal. It has been a great experience working with our friends at Nickelodeon: Sarah Kirshbaum Levy, executive vice president of Nickelodeon Strategy & Operations; Howard Smith, senior vice president, Nickelodeon Recreation; and John Paul Geurts, creative director, Nickelodeon Recreation; and a truly world-class organization with an extremely talented and dedicated group of core executives,” commented Mohammed Khammas, CEO of Al Ahli Group. 

“We are very excited to partner with the Al Ahli Group to bring the Nickelodeon brand and our hit properties to one of the fastest growing travel destinations in the world. This is an exciting milestone in Nickelodeon’s global expansion,” said Sarah Kirshbaum Levy, executive vice president of Nickelodeon and MTVN Kids and Family Group. 

Howard Smith, senior vice president of Nickelodeon Recreation, added, “The Al Ahli Group Park promises to become an entertainment experience with tremendous family appeal, and we look forward to working together to entertain kids from around the globe. This is an exciting initiative, and we anticipate great success with Mohamed Khammas and the Al Ahli Group.” 

The Al Ahli Group, under the founding and continued leadership of its Chairman, Nasser Ali Khammas and driven by the unwavering commitment and creative dedication of the groups Chief Executive Officer, Mohammed Khammas, is now even further positioned to bring the region’s first truly global theme park solidly with the world’s top intellectual properties directly to the heart of the expanding Emirate. Nickelodeon joins Hollywood studio and animated publishing giant, Marvel Entertainment in what is rapidly becoming the hallmark entertainment destination, promising to take Dubai, and the theme park world, by storm. 

The AAG park, is based in the new center of the hemisphere’s Advertisementtourism catalyst that is Dubai and the UAE. The Project will open in 2011 with a direct investment of over AED 3.8 billion, or US $1billion. New technologies and an unparalleled level of guest experiences will be the hallmark of the theme park, creating a one of a kind family oriented venue on a scale never before seen outside of North America.

In addition to securing the world’s leading intellectual properties, AAG is working with some of best creative and operational companies in the entertainment field to create the Al Ahli Park.

Chimera, a specially formed partnership between Storyworks Entertainment and Dedica Group will spearhead the creative development and project management. Chimera is made up of a specially formed consortium of well known creative designers, storytellers and technologists from throughout the theme park, motion picture and theater industries specifically brought together for a series of major entertainment project developments for AAG. Chimera is led by Allen Yamashita and Martin Zurauskas and based in Santa Monica, California.

The Park Operations will be developed and delivered out of Orlando, Florida and headed by veteran theme park specialist, Steven R. Baker of the Baker Leisure Group (BLG). BLG is home to some of the most seasoned park operation specialists in the industry with a combined core experience of over 150 years. BLG lead economist and director, Doug Rutledge is on the ground in a permanent Dubai position spearheading the monumental operational plan.

R


----------



## Krazy

^^ Raha Beach


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ and there comes more family entertainment!!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Don't you mean KIDS entertainament


----------



## dubaiflo

usually a family consists of kids also.

but i understand you do not know this.


----------



## mackie1964

*Good Day For Dubai, Universal and Rugby 7 2009.*

Dubai To Host 2009 Rugby Sevens World Cup Dubai to host 2009 Rugby Sevens World Cup:

Dubai has won the right to host the Rugby World Cup Sevens in 2009 and the tournament will be the first to incorporate a women’s competition, the International Rugby Board (IRB) announced yesterday.

Dubai Joins La And Florida As 64 Billio Universal Studios Theme Park Announced Dubai joins LA and Florida as $64 billion Universal Studios theme park announced
Not to be outdone by Abu Dhabi, which recently announced a deal to create a multi-million dollar spin-off of France’s famed Louvre museum, fast growing Dubai, a destination longing to position itself as a global tourist destination, has announced that a Universal Studios theme park will form part of a wider Universal development costing over two billion US dollars in the Dubailand mega resort. 

Dubai will join Los Angeles, Orlando and Japan in having a Universal Studios theme park featuring attractions based on hit films such as Jurrasic Park and King Kong.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

WOOOHHOOO! I was soo happy when I read that! 

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well well...look wat the cat dragged in:

Al-Ghurair selects bidders 
CONSTRUCTION UAE 
4 May 2007 
Selected companies have been invited to bid by 22 May for an extension to Al-Ghurair City. The prequalifiers, all local, include Alec, Al-Habtoor Engineering Enterprises and ETA Ascon. The project involves the construction of a hotel, apartments and retail space connecting to the existing development in Deira. The total built-up area is 230,000 square metres. US-based Turner Construction International is the project manager. The local Al-Ghurair Group is the client.

its abt time they finished their expansion whihc was supposed to be done in 03!

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Yay!


----------



## AltinD

What so special about that? It is even practicly impossible to carry out that project when all, I mean ALL, the roadsa around the site will be closed soon for the Dubai Metro work.

If I was a contractor I wouldn't bother bid for that, not unless work is scheduled to start in 2010.


----------



## Face81

*MEGA NEWS!!!!!!!!! *



> Bawadi to boast biggest shopping area in the world - over 40 million sq ft
> His Highness Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister, and Ruler of Dubai, has instructed Bawadi to have the biggest shopping area in the world.
> 
> * United Arab Emirates: 4 hours, 17 minutes ago
> 
> 
> The directive from HH Sheikh Mohammed stems from his firm belief in the growth potential of Bawadi and the way it will contribute to Dubai's strategic plan 2015.
> 
> The launch of the world's largest shopping area will provide support to the tourism and hospitality industry, which, in return will play a major role in the diversification and development of Dubai's economy, according the Dubai's strategic plan 2015.
> 
> *The world's largest shopping area, which will offer over 40 million square feet of gross lease-able area (GLA)*. The shopping area will consist of shopping malls, boutique malls, street shopping and an underground shopping area connecting all Bawadi's elements to become the longest shopping boulevard.
> 
> Bawadi will be home to the world's biggest area, including a 10km long hotel and shopping, entertainment, convention centres and residential. The components will be integrated with a number of additional services that will provide support to Bawadi's community.
> 
> His Excellency Mohammed Al Gergawi, Executive Chairman of Dubai Holding, said: 'Bawadi will provide the largest shopping area in the world, linked to 31 hotels ranging from 3 to 5-star. It will represent a significant platform in the development of tourism in the emirate and will underline Dubai's status as one of the world's premier family destinations.
> 
> 'This announcement comes in line with the vision of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed to create world-class leisure and tourism destinations like Bawadi in Dubai.'
> 
> Saeed Al Muntafiq, Executive Chairman of Tatweer, said: 'The biggest shopping area in the world will considerably enhance our offering. It will, undoubtedly, accelerate our drive to develop a world-class hospitality and tourism project in Dubai and the region.'
> 
> Launched in May 2006, Bawadi will add 31 unique hotels to Dubai's hospitality sector over the coming years, offering more than 29,000 rooms. The centrepiece of the development will be Asia Asia, providing 6,500 rooms, shopping mall, entertainment and convention facilities.
> 
> 'Bawadi already has confirmed commitments from a number of renowned regional and international investors to develop world class unique hotels,' Al Muntafiq said. He also confirmed that initial road works on the 10km Al Qudra Road is complete and the remaining infrastructure work is on schedule.
> 
> *About Bawadi*
> Launched by His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, in May 2006, Bawadi is the world's largest hospitality and leisure development, including the world's largest shopping experience. The AED 100 billion project will feature 31 hotels, including Asia Asia - with 6,500 rooms. In total the City of Bawadi will offer more than 29,000 rooms.
> 
> About Tatweer:
> Launched in December 2005 Tatweer is one the region's most promising enterprises and a Member of Dubai Holding. It owns nine market-leading companies and managing an ambitious business development plan.
> 
> Its current portfolio is divided into Energy & Healthcare, Tourism & Entertainment, Industry & Knowledge. Its entities are Dubai Healthcare City, the region's hub for world-class quality healthcare services; Mizin, one of the most advanced real estate companies in the region; 'The Tiger Woods - Dubai' an exclusive golf community that will include a Tiger Woods designed Golf Course; Dubailand, one of the biggest leisure, entertainment and tourism destinations in the Middle East region; Dubai Industrial City, an industrial township to develop Dubai as a leading manufacturing hub; Bawadi, the world's leading hospitality and entertainment project bringing 31 hotels and more than 29,000 hotel rooms; Dubai Energy, investing in regional and global energy opportunities and building a diversified investment portfolio; Dubai Mercantile Exchange, the first commodity futures exchange in the Middle East; Global Village, which brings together 160 different countries showcasing myriad cultures; and Moutamarat, the first Arab initiative organizing research-based conferences and exhibitions.
> 
> A Member of Dubai Holding, Tatweer and its entities will continue to consolidate a group of life-improving industries. In addition, it has pioneered the market with joint venture initiatives with leading companies such as the New York Mercantile Exchange or the Saudi Research and Publishing Company.
> 
> Tatweer will continuously strive for world-class performance implementing leadership development to drive and sustain business excellence, quality and high performance.


Thats about 40 times the size of Deira City Centre! :nuts:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ this will not be a real mall will it?


----------



## Face81

^^ It will!


----------



## malec

The very definition of overkill


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> ^^ It will!


No it will NOT, and the article is very specific and does not "suggest" otherwise.


----------



## Krazy

biggest shopping mall... largest shopping area... largest hotel... most number of hotels... 

It's getting old now Dubai


----------



## Face81

^^ Almost as old as your Dubai rants?!

Dubai is building for the future. It is planning ahead and is investing HEAVILY in infrastructure. Its a brand new city being built from scratch.


Its amazing! Go Dubai!


----------



## Krazy

Face81 said:


> ^^ Almost as old as your Dubai rants?!


et:


----------



## Face81

Eugh! uke:

This proposal is the WORST for DIFC I have ever seen. It should/MUST never get approved hno:


----------



## Gregorious

Krazy said:


> yea RAK is the new capital guys


WHAT!!?? You must be kidding! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

lol...it is hideous! 

Al Habtoor $680m expansion
United Arab Emirates: 1 hour, 25 minutes ago
Dubai's Al Habtoor Group is to spend around $680m over the next two years expanding its various subsidiaries. Much of this investment has been allocated to its real estate division with a resort on the Palm Jumeirah due to be built over the next two years; the group has also acquired two new residential buildings, located in Dubai Marina and Deira respectively. 

R


----------



## malec

^^ And what about the 100 storey tower that we have impatiently been waiting for?


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> ^^ And what about the 100 storey tower that we have impatiently been waiting for?


I completely agree.... they are really taking their sweet time to finalise that plan! :bash: hno:


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^ Didn't they say like a year ago it would be launched around the middle of 2007? I can't remember for sure.


----------



## DUBAI

Face81 said:


> Eugh! uke:
> 
> This proposal is the WORST for DIFC I have ever seen. It should/MUST never get approved hno:


Well if you take away the red lighting, it could be quite nice.

a good contrast with ET with more natural angles compared to geometric


----------



## zee

it seems like an old picture because loads of buildings are missing on SZR


----------



## SA BOY

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I was there yest and there was some work going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


its now very central to the new metro stration underground


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

SA BOY said:


> 2 22F buildings and more retail


ok...cool. Thats quie tall for the area...considering there arent many buildings over 10F.

R


----------



## suzan

^^ loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I thot this was interesting...

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/inde...-surges-on-dubai-holding-speculation&Itemid=1

Emaar surges on Dubai Holding speculation
by Lynne Roberts on Monday, 14 May 2007 

Shares of Emaar Properties surged more than 6 % on Sunday as speculation rose on a forthcoming announcement about its land deal with Dubai Holding.

"The lack of information on Emaar's land deal with Dubai Holding led to it lagging behind last week," said Chahir Hosni, head of sales at Prime Emirates. "Dubai Financial Market (DFM) is planning a road show and there is some speculation that details of the land deal will be announced then."

Emaar is among a dozen Dubai-listed companies set to meet international investors in London on May 22-23, the DFM has said


.....but does the Dubailand map show Emaar's new land? or some of it? it is in and around Bawadi...










R


----------



## Julito-dubai

first of all. I think the Bawadi expansion is already included. the parallel streets to al Qudra Rd


----------



## Gregorious

Hey...doesnt that tower look sort of like the tower in ADNEC abu dhabi??


----------



## Face81

SA BOY said:


> its now very central to the new metro stration underground


So tell us, SA Boy, how much bigger is the mall going to become and are they going to simultaneously use the other plot of land they have, you know, the overground car park on the other side of the mall?  

And I know you cannot reveal to much detail, but just tell us if the final designs are any good or not? :cheers:


----------



## DUBAI

How can he say they are not?


----------



## Imre

For Immediate Release
May 14th, 2007


*Ishraqah partners with Zahran Group to launch ‘The Onyx’

AED 1.8 billion corporate destination to feature three towers with hotel, office and retail space*




Zahran Group, a Saudi-based industrial investment conglomerate, in partnership with Ishraqah, a pioneering real estate development and investment company, has announced the launch of ‘The Onyx’, an AED 1.8 billion mixed-use corporate destination, during a press conference held today (Monday, May 14, 2007) at the Burj Al Arab in Dubai. 

“The project will offer investors the first freehold corporate opportunity available in the area on Sheikh Zayed Road next to Emaar Business Park, and will exemplify an open-design concept with views of The Palm Jumeirah and the Emirates Golf Course. On completion in early 2010, The Onyx will feature three modern towers in an integrated environment with a business hotel, office spaces, dining outlets and retail facilities,” said Hesham El Far, Managing Director, Ishraqah.

Commenting on the launch, Ibrahim A. Al-Asseri, Vice President, Zahran Group, said, “The large investment allocated to this project underscores our belief that Dubai’s emergence as a corporate powerhouse must be supported by developments such as The Onyx, which create the optimum environment for busy executives. The project’s strategic 
location and spectacular views will appeal to the most discerning investor who desires to be located in the ultimate business destination and one of Dubai’s new landmarks.” 

A complete corporate community is earmarked for construction, incorporating one 25-storey office tower and another 16-storey office tower, in addition to a 14-storey business hotel with 200 rooms and 10 suites. Guests and businessmen can enjoy state-of-the-art amenities including swimming pools, health clubs, a beauty spa, an oxygen bar, business centres, meeting and conference rooms, cigar lounges, a day care centre, high end retail outlets and fine dining restaurants. The project also features optimum parking ratio, space efficiency and a total of 35 high speed elevators.

To link the three towers, an interconnected podium area is also being constructed, in addition to a modern rooftop terrace, a skylight and complementary landscaping.

“In association with our partners Zahran Group, we are committed to developing a comfortable, flexible and efficient atmosphere in an attractive destination at the heart of Dubai’s burgeoning corporate hub. The Onyx will be a testament to our belief in helping individuals and organisations achieve success through creating surroundings that foster creativity and excellence,” commented Sheikh Sultan Bin Khaled Bin Mahfouz, Board Member, Ishraqah.

"We are very pleased with the direction of our partnership with Zahran Group in the Onyx project and are looking forward to bolster our strategic relations through other future initiatives. With the combined expertise and international network of the two companies, working on this project has been a very satisfying experience," added Mahfouz.
Construction will commence soon on the 2,220,000-square feet project, which is located on Sheikh Zayed Road, next to the Emaar Business Park. The handover date has been scheduled for early 2010. 

Ishraqah is a premier owner, seller, developer and investor of real estate throughout the Middle East and is currently involved in developments in the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Morocco, Egypt and Pakistan. The Saudi-owned company has recently announced that it intends to invest AED 6 billion within the next two years in real estate projects throughout the region.

The Zahran Group is a premier industrial, operations and maintenance group, currently ranked among the top 100 companies in Saudi Arabia. With more than 20,000 employees, the Group specialises in operations and maintenance, construction and contracting, trading, real estate development, energy and financial investment.


----------



## Face81

DUBAI said:


> How can he say they are not?



He seems to have an eye for good design. :cheers:


----------



## Face81

^^ Seems like EMAAR are trying to hide "The Greens" behind a wall of towers. :lol:


----------



## AltinD

The area was boarded up long time ago.


----------



## Hollie Maea

Forgive me if this has been posted somewhere already.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,481938,00.html
http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/14/dubai-burj-al-taqa-skyscraper-to-generate-all-its-own-energy/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

no actually it wasnt...atleast I have never seen it before...so good work!


Zenath unveils new projects worth AED 2 billion
Mon, 14 May 2007 03:30 PM - Dubai Time
[-] Text [+]

Zenath Real Estate, one of UAE’s leading property development companies and a part of the Khalid Abdullah Al Ghurair Group, has announced the launch of a string of new hotel, residential and commercial projects in the UAE worth AED 2 billion.

“Our host of upcoming hotels, residential and commercial projects will go a long way in further consolidating our presence in the highly competitive regional real estate industry. Having been present in this market for over 12 years, we fully understand the local market dynamics and the changing consumer preferences, which has enabled us to consistently build projects that offer the very best of quality, design and luxury,” said S. M. Sadique, Group Director, Zenath Real Estate.

During the course of the next two years, 10 luxurious hotels developed by Zenath will be up-and-running across the UAE. Some of the hotels that will be part of this are the AED 60 million Landmark Inn 4-star hotel on Al Rigga Road, Dubai; the AED 150 million Landmark Palace Hotel also on Al Rigga Road; the Landmark Grande Hotel in Nasser Square; a 4-star hotel on Salahuddin Road; a 200-room 4-star hotel to be built at Dubai Investments Park (DIP) at a cost of AED 150 million; a 4-star hotel in Abu Dhabi; a 220-room hotel in Fujairah Corniche being built at a cost of AED 150 million; a deluxe service apartment in Ajman Corniche and a AED 175 million 4-star hotel near Dubai International Airport. These hotels are being constructed as lease projects, joint venture projects or as Zenath’s own projects, and will be managed by the Landmark Group of Hotels which is a part of Zenath Real Estate.

Among Zenath’s commercial and residential projects under construction are, The Central Park – an AED 175 million shopping mall at Dubai Investments Park; Nahda Enclave, AED 70 million residential complex in Dubai; AED 25 million showroom complex at DIP; a commercial and residential building in Port Saeed; a warehouse and factory at DIP and several other commercial and residential facilities in the commercial district of Deira.

“Zenath
Advertisement
is continuously committed to address the ever increasing demand for quality commercial and residential projects in the UAE, owing to the country’s position as the number one business and tourism destination of the region,” said Sadique.

Landmark Hotels currently manage five properties, including three hotels in Dubai, one deluxe serviced apartment in Manama, Bahrain and a 4-star hotel in Kabul, Afghanistan. A differentiating aspect of the Landmark Hotel brand is that it operates in a Shariah-compliant manner, which makes it a preferred choice for a large percentage of business travelers and tourists.

“Our success in the UAE over the years has facilitated our entry into other regional markets like Bahrain and Afghanistan and we are on course to launch projects in Qatar and India. The hospitality and real estate sectors across the region are booming, and Zenath is keen to capitalise on this market situation by launching high quality projects in strategic locations that complement market demand,” concluded Sadique.

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

but i think this one will be built in Bahrein, eh?


----------



## Julito-dubai

PORTO JUMEIRAH (PORTO DUBAI) !!!!


----------



## Guilan

Julito-dubai said:


> PORTO JUMEIRAH (PORTO DUBAI) !!!!


Horrible.


----------



## Krazy

if u look carefully, i think it's shaped like godzilla rising from the water


----------



## Imre

^^


----------



## Dubai-Lover

do i see a golf course on this peninsula?

the render doesn't really show details

let's see what will happen, but construction is going on there, at least reclamation
maybe the project has become smaller, we'll see


----------



## Krazy

Imre said:


> ^^



:rofl:


----------



## Dubai_Steve

:lol: not that again. Imre has a good memory 

anyway the development looks more like a seahorse?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ i think this is what it is supposed to represent..

anyway, the rendering looks ugly but it could turn out better.. 

it also seems they have put some beach in place where the public beach was.. we'll see..


----------



## SA BOY

Face81 said:


> So tell us, SA Boy, how much bigger is the mall going to become and are they going to simultaneously use the other plot of land they have, you know, the overground car park on the other side of the mall?
> 
> And I know you cannot reveal to much detail, but just tell us if the final designs are any good or not? :cheers:


what I have seen is fantastic and I belive it will be one of the best malls when complete


----------



## Face81

SA BOY said:


> what I have seen is fantastic and I belive it will be one of the best malls when complete


Thanks, SA Boy :cheers: I knew we could count on you 

I know the area marked in green is U/C, but did you see if anything was planned for the three overflow car parks (marked in yellow)? Would love to know if you can share that info....


----------



## Zollern

No idea where this should go, as the location is not specified apart from 'Dubai'. 

http://www.gulfconstructiononline.com/Articles.asp?Article=8581 - GulfConstructionOnline.com - May 2007

*313m 1027' 68st tower*

"Dubai will be home to an innovative skyscraper which will keep changing its shape and generate surplus energy from the wind as well as the sun.
The ‘tower in motion’ is a revolutionary project based on “dynamic architecture”, a new concept introduced by Florentine architect David Fisher.
The concept allows floors to rotate individually around a central core. It involves the construction of a concrete core using slipform technology and lifting the modules in place.

When completed, the skyscraper will have *68 floors *and will be *313 m high*. Built in association with local entrepreneurs, the tower will comprise a six-star hotel, offices and apartments of various sizes besides five villas on the top floor. Each of the villas will have designated parking on the same floor with vehicles brought up and down in special elevators. The roof of the “Penthouse” villa will also have a swimming pool, a garden and an Arabian majlis."


----------



## Face81

> * Rosewood plans DIFC property*
> 
> Published: 17/05/2007 12:00 AM (UAE)
> By Ivan Gale, Staff Reporter
> 
> Dubai: Luxury hotel chain Rosewood Hotels is making its debut in the UAE hospitality industry with a luxury hotel in the Dubai International Financial Centre, to be opened in late 2009.
> 
> Under a partnership with local investment company Daman Investments and JMJ Hospitality, a US-based hotel developer, Rosewood Dubai will feature nearly 200 rooms in addition to 55 managed residential properties, which will be released for sale later this year.
> 
> Daman and JMJ are investors in the hotel, which will be managed by Rosewood. With JMJ, this marks the first project by a US-based developer in Dubai.
> 
> John Scott III, president and CEO of Rosewood, said: "We found this site the most attractive because it was situated within the financial centre. With the traffic, Dubai is now segmenting and executives don't want to stay near the beach if they have business to do."
> 
> For project developer and investor JMJ, this could be the start of a larger presence in the region. "We're interested in expanding to other locations, hopefully with Rosewood, but possibly with other partners," said Chris Knable, president and managing director of JMJ Hospitality.


Another tall building coming soon


----------



## malec

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213345&page=4


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ :lol:


guy who refuses to leave? :weird: wtf..

:rofl:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Did some previous posts got deleted or what?


----------



## Gregorious

Zollern said:


> *313m 1027' 68st tower*


What the hell is *1027' 68st* supposed to mean??


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> 
> guy who refuses to leave? :weird: wtf..
> 
> :rofl:



Yeah..... there is this one tiny two storey building on the plot which is u/c. The mall offered to buy him out, but he kept asking for more and more money, so instead of wasting money on trying to buy the guy out, they are going to build around him.... 

This is his building, which has no tenants, btw :weird:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

the Eco Tower is a good idea for any city! I love it!

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Name : Al-Ghurair City Expansion Project More...
Description : Expansion of Al-Ghurair City involving construction of a hotel, apartments and retail space connecting to the existing development.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : May 10, 2007
Status : New Tender

and I found this
Name : Burj Al Jewan Tower Project - Danet Abu Dhabi Development More...
Description : Design and construction of Burj Al Jewan tower with a height of 1,674 square metres.
Territory :  Abu Dhabi
Updated : May 8, 2007
Status : New Tender


----------



## Dubai-Lover

bullshit
first they said this will be in dubai, now they don't know where

and how can this be 600m? it's maybe 300m


----------



## Face81

^^ Good news on Al Ghurair and the eco tower project may never happen as it looks like these guys are struggling to find investors.


----------



## Julito-dubai

sorry. when i came back yesterday night i saw this in emirates today online. i could not open the article and so it looked like it said 600m


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

still dont know wat this is:

Two bid for Dubai tower
CONSTRUCTION UAE
18 May 2007

Local real estate developer Emaar Properties has received bids from at least two contractors for an office tower in Dubai Marina. The bidders include the local Alec and the local/Lebanese Arabian Construction Company. Alec is working on the estimated AED 1,420 million ($385 million) shopping mall on the adjacent site (MEED 24:3:06).

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emaar, Dohms strike deal
United Arab Emirates: 9 hours, 30 minutes ago
The Emaar Healthcare Group has agreed a deal with Dubai's Department of Health and Medical Services to set up specialised medical facilities in the city. Emaar will open a diabetes centre and a maternity care facility as well as centres of excellence in various fields including cardiology, thoracic surgery, oncology, plastic and reconstructive surgery and medical rehabilitation. 

R


----------



## DUBAI

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> We arent the only ones wainting for Emaar...investors are also becoming restless too!
> 
> Emaar land deal delays
> 
> Emaar Properties Chairman Mohammed Alabbar has said that details on the firm's recent shares for land deal with Dubai Holding will not be unveiled for possibly another two months, reported ArabianBusiness.com. The announcement had a negative effect on the firm's share price which slipped more than 6% over the course of Wednesday and Thursday. The DFM is awaiting how much land Emaar will be given and where it will be located.
> 
> R


I thought they already announced this?

maybe i know something i shouldnt!

:banana:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.cluttons.com/dubai/find_detail.cfm?pcode=LIN060033

new?


----------



## AltinD

^^ No. Is next to Executive Towers


----------



## AltinD

DUBAI said:


> I thought they already announced this?
> 
> maybe i know something i shouldnt!
> 
> :banana:


Maybe you have to say what you shouldn't.


----------



## rexdmx

Published: 21/05/2007 12:00 AM (UAE)

DSI wins Dh178m Park Rotana contract 
Staff Report



Dubai: Drake & Scull International (DSI), a major player in the region's electro-mechanical engineering industry, has been awarded the Dh178 million contract to provide complete mechanical, electrical and plumbing (MEP) works for the Park Rotana mixed Use Development project coming up in Abu Dhabi's prestigious tourism complex, Khalifa Park. 

The project is being developed by Al Mada Tourism Investment Company LLC, a joint venture promoted by Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA) and Rotana Hotels, Suites & Resorts.

Th e complex will include a 250 room hotel, 300 hotel apartments, office space and residential apartments. The hotel will have restaurants, meeting rooms, leisure and fitness facilities. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ahmad Al Naser, Area General Manager of Drake & Scull International said, "As the region's premier MEP contractor, DSI will harness cutting edge technology, industry expertise and skilled personnel to provide the highest standards of quality, value, comfort and convenience to investors in the development," Al Naser added. 

DSI is contracted to provide complete MEP works over an area of 180,000 square metres that includes a rental apartments building.


----------



## Gregorious

Will they remove the mangroves to build Al Gurm Resort?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emaar shares continue to tunble:
Profit-booking dents Dubai index as Emaar disclosure delay continues

By Ahmed A. Elewa, Staff Reporter


Abu Dhabi: The UAE markets closed on a mixed note yesterday, with Dubai's benchmark index falling by 0.34 per cent to 4,156.38 and Abu Dhabi's general index advancing by 0.68 per cent to 3,347.27.

In Dubai, the marginal decline was attributed to profit booking, while some analysts blame the fading investor's interest in Emaar Properties due to the delay in revealing the details related to the company's partnership with Dubai Holding.

Alternatives

*"The low volumes indicate the lack of interest due to the lack of transparency, accordingly many investors switched to alternative blue chips," commented Rami Sidani, senior associate partner in Shuaa Capital, who forecasts that Emaar will trade in a tight range of price movement up to the time when it announces the details of the deal. *

go here for the rest of it:
http://archive.gulfnews.com/business/Markets/10126923.html


and
Al Tajir plans $408m projects


Al Tajir Real Estate is set to launch up to five new projects worth around $408m. At least four of the firm's developments will be located in Dubai and Al Tajir has already bought the necessary land. Al Tajir will shortly launch a low-rise development called Fortunato in Jumeirah Village South, while the firm is also eyeing a hotel resort and a 'commercial project'. 

R


----------



## rexdmx

Published: 23/05/2007 12:00 AM (UAE)

Strong rally lifts UAE bourses 
By Ahmed A. Elewa, Staff Reporter



Abu Dhabi: UAE stocks continued their rally yesterday with Dubai's benchmark index advancing by 1.38 per cent to 4,213.81, while Abu Dhabi's general index was almost flat gaining 0.08 per cent to close at 3,349.92.

Dubai Islamic Bank (DIB) failed to react strongly to the agreeable outcome of Deyaar's initial public offering (IPO), the bank's real estate arm, which was oversubscribed 14 times. DIB gained one per cent to close at Dh9.12 on a relatively low value of traded shares of Dh41.8 million.

"It seems that the Dubai Financial Market [DFM] is getting calmer, given that there are no apparent catalysts in the foreseeable future up to the disclosure of the second quarter results," commented Ziad Al Dabbas, financial adviser at the National Bank of Abu Dhabi (NBAD). 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The value of traded shares at the DFM remained below the Dh1 billion standing at about Dh800 million.

"The market was driven mostly by speculators and some institutional investors as well as foreigners," he added.

Emaar Properties advanced by 1.79 per cent to Dh11.40, with many analysts agreeing that the former market leader has ceased to affect the market, as it has converted to be a function of the general market's trend. Tamweel continued its advance gaining more than five per cent to close at Dh4.23.

Heavy trade

In Abu Dhabi, the relatively heavy trading worth Dh632 million was not reflected in the general index's slight gains, as heavyweights NBAD and etisalat fell 1.26 and 0.28 per cent to Dh19.65 and Dh18.00 respectively.

The rally in the real estate sector eased as Arkan, First Gulf Bank, and Dana Gas took the centrestage.

Arkan, the new building material company, accounted for about Dh177 million worth of traded shares, advancing by five per cent to Dh1.25. FGB and Dana gained two per cent each to close at Dh15.05 and Dh1.50 respectively.


----------



## AltinD

^^ So how is that GOSSIP or on-topic at all? :weird:


----------



## Krazy

*Zaha Hadid's Dubai-based Opus project revealed in London*


Leading United Arab Emirates-based property developer Omniyat Properties, yesterday revealed the Opus project for the first time, a mixed-use commercial and retail development designed by the world-renowned architect, Zaha Hadid.

Omniyat Properties, the property development arm of Omniyat Holdings, unveiled the Opus project to investors at an exclusive 'reveal' at London's British Museum.

Located in the Business Bay district of Dubai, the Opus will be fringed by the Burj Dubai development. It will be neighbours with the Dubai International Financial Centre and the World Trade and Convention Centre, giving it a prestigious location with excellent access to the city.

'The Opus project combines art and performance with form and functionality,' said Mehdi Amjad, President and CEO of Omniyat Properties. 'The strategic location, stunning exterior and the extensive range of facilities make the Opus project a strategic buy for potential investors who can expect considerable returns on their investment.'

'Even at this early pre-launch phase, past successes lead us to confidently anticipate an increase in value of more than 10 per cent when the project is launched. Add to this the prime location, the stunning design and the fact that the market is undersupplied with commercial towers and you have a real opportunity for investors.'

The Opus will appear to hover from the ground. Constructed of three separate towers the building will appear as a singular unified whole, with a distinctive void. The interiors of which will be clad with a fully engineered curved glass curtain wall to allow for eye-catching views into the void. Reflexive fritting patterns in the form of pixilated striations will be applied onto the glass facade to provide a degree of reflectivity and materiality to the cube while assisting in the reduction of solar gains inside the building. Within the Opus there will be a retail podium across the ground, first and second floor. The uppermost floor will feature a tranquility zone, a beach deck with a reflective pool and shaded roof terrace a media zone and a gym. The building boasts an AAA-class rating and has 87 per cent space efficiency.

Mehdi Amjad, comments, "We have been working on this project with Zaha Hadid for the last year and are excited to have created a robust investment project for the region. Dubai has consistently impressive economic growth - 16 per cent last year - beating that of markets like China and India. This country is a prime location for real estate investment and an excellent opportunity for overseas investors. The solid institutional framework, strong laws and regulations and solid infrastructure means that this growth is set to continue.'

Zaha Hadid adds, 'This is a building that challenges traditional concepts of office space. Not only will it be visually stunning, it will also be a workable space, and a place that allows every occupant to experience a better quality working environment, using the very latest technological advances.'

'The Opus is a striking, fluid spatial building that refutes traditional definitions of office functionality. All facets of the project have been meticulously designed to provide optimal use of the space, with materials sourced to provide durability, efficiency, operation and maintenance whilst reducing noise to sustain privacy. '

The project will be launched at Citiscape property exhibition in Dubai in October 2007.


----------



## Krazy

sounds like the Dancing Towers but then it says it's a project by Omniyat :dunno:


----------



## malec

I made a thread about this a month ago btw


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> sounds like the Dancing Towers but then it says it's a project by Omniyat :dunno:


In not a single word of the article is there any reference that can be confused with the Dancing Towers.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Ruwaad to reveal iconic Disney-style destination
by James Bennett on Sunday, 17 June 2007 
zoomHayan Merchant, group CEO, Ruwaad.The mystery surrounding a company known as ‘Ruwaad', meaning ‘pioneers' in Arabic, has finally been solved. It is to hold a grand launch announcing a ‘never-before-seen' iconic multi-billion dollar Disney-style destination in two months, Arabian Business can reveal.

Hayan Merchant, group CEO for Ruwaad, exclusively revealed that after a nine-month teaser campaign, the business was "close" to unveiling a series of "iconic destinations", the first of which would be in the UAE and made public in eight weeks time.

"We want to create iconic destinations in the areas of hospitality, tourism and real estate. In the UAE we have the Palms and the World projects but we are lacking iconic destinations here in the region," Merchant said.

Story continues below ↓ 
advertisement



"We will launch our first project in two months time and, if successful replicate this sustainable, community-style destination across the Middle East, North Africa and Asia."

Merchant refused to deny the development would be a theme-park style destination, however he compared the secret plans to the Disney project in Japan and the vast 200,000 sq ft Sentosa complex in Singapore that includes a theme park, beaches, marinas, hotels, residential apartments and vast areas set aside for shopping and entertainment.

"There are hundreds of developers out there and we want to stand out from the pack. We are not government owned, neither is there a government based investor involved. We have deliberately taken our time and not launched quickly.

"We will launch our first project and then recreate this across the emerging markets we have on our radar," Merchant added.

The new board of directors, including some "well-known names" in the "destination business", according to Merchant, will also be revealed during the launch.

Hayan Merchant is the youngest of three brothers and part of the Merchant family who arrived in the UAE in the 1960's. Hanif Merchant, Hayan's father and chairman of Ruwaad and the Dubai Nine Group, founded and owns the largest outdoor advertising signage company in the Middle East Emirates Neon and Emirates Outdoor. 


No idea what that is, but i can't wait for the announcement !!!


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.dezeen.com/2007/06/14/the-cloud-by-atelier-hapsitus/#more-3114

Something NEVER seen before in Dubai ::::

have a look


----------



## DUBAI

:rofl:

great photoshop work by someone.
#
but in the end ..utterly point [and use]less


----------



## AltinD

:hilarious


----------



## Krazy

:rofl:













someone shud post this in the world forums... I wanna see how many people fall for it :lol:


----------



## Krazy

*Abu Dhabi has massive tourism potential, says international expert*


Abu Dhabi, the capital of the United Arab Emirates, is poised to become one of the world's top emerging tourism and business destinations by focussing on creating unique visitor experiences, according to a global tourism expert.










r Donald Getz, Professor of Tourism and Hospitality Management, Haskayne School of Business, University of Calgary, Canada.


Speaking at a senior executive workshop organised by the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA), Dr Donald Getz, Professor of Tourism and Hospitality Management, Haskayne School of Business, University of Calgary, Canada - who was invited to the capital by ADTA Chairman HH Sheikh Sultan bin Tahnoon Al Nayhan - delivered an upbeat forecast for the emirate, which is targeting three million tourist arrivals by 2015.

'Abu Dhabi has massive potential to offer a completely unique experience for visitors and the overall vision must be to differentiate itself from all other destinations globally,' said Dr Getz, an internationally renowned expert of international tourism, planning and policymaking.

'The key elements of Abu Dhabi's long-term vision must be uniqueness, differentiation and culture. This is already being driven very successfully by ADTA and the Tourism, Development & Investment Company (TDIC), and I believe there is still much, much more to come.'

One of Abu Dhabi's prerequisites for achieving this growth is marketing the destination internationally. With the primary aim of helping raise its profile, the emirate has already built up an impressive portfolio of sporting events, the most prominent of which will be the F1 world championship Grand Prix race in 2009, which is expected to be watched by up to 800 million people.

It is not just motoring initiatives which constitute the capital's ever-growing sports portfolio; the European PGA Tour sanctioned Abu Dhabi Golf Championship will enter its third year in January 2008, while the Abu Dhabi Cycling Race of Champions - the richest professional cycling race in the world - will debut in the capital this November.

The capital is also vying to become a world-class cultural hub with the Cultural District of its flagship Saadiyat Island redevelopment set to be home to the Guggenheim Abu Dhabi, the Louvre Abu Dhabi, a performing arts centre, maritime museum and the Sheikh Zayed National Museum - being built in honour of the late UAE President and Ruler of Abu Dhabi His Highness Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan.

'The emirate needs to focus on building awareness on a global scale and I believe it is making important strides with the hosting of world-class sporting events and bringing in cultural icons such as The Louvre. Everything one does in Abu Dhabi has to be exclusive to Abu Dhabi; it is about creating a holistic experience that combines the very best the UAE capital can offer,' added Dr Getz.

The tourism management workshop, attended by all important stakeholders of Abu Dhabi's tourism strategy including ADTA Directors, Abu Dhabi Municipality, Abu Dhabi Police, Mubadala Development, Etihad, ADNEC and Emirates Palace Hotel, is part of the ADTA's long-term commitment to developing the emirate as a learning destination, employing international best practice.

'Abu Dhabi has a sustainable vision for its future development and fully realises the growth strategies needed. However, we must be careful not to lose our authenticity and will seek international expertise to help us achieve the required balance while allowing us to reach our goals,' said Mubarak Al Muhairi, Director General, ADTA.

'Abu Dhabi's tourism will strengthen the UAE's overall offering whilst still offering something visitors will not be able to find anywhere else. We are targeting those that seek more than just sun, sand and sea. It's all about creating a unique and enriching Abu Dhabi experience'.

The ADTA has also been active in promoting the destination through its global offices. With the UK and Germany expected to make up the largest percentage of visitors by 2015, 35 percent and 31 percent respectively, the organisation has begun an intensive destination awareness programme, training 1,000 travel agents in the two countries over the past 12 months.


----------



## fahed

*land reclamation*

they are reclaiming land at the corniche .. any idea what's going on?


----------



## Shad

fahed said:


> they are reclaiming land at the corniche .. any idea what's going on?


yea even i was wondering?? wats goin on there.???


----------



## Dubai_Boy

2000 meter residental tower they will think of telling us about when people notice it reaching amazing heights


----------



## fahed

^^ so true

My father told me that he read it in the newspaper that they are creating extra beach for the public .. I doubt that this is it without chewing gum thrown somewhere for us to notice when it sticks!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Come on man, no need to post any news article you find about Dubai. This thread is about gossip for scyascrapers and other projects not school plays or banking regulations.


----------



## liamC

It's for the Conrad is it not?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456524


----------



## malec

Who cares!

This thread says Dubai Gossip but from the content inside it's clearly gossip about various proposals for towers and that sort of stuff.

No more posts about the Maktoums, ships or A380s please.


----------



## Julito-dubai

ok. sorry


----------



## dubai 26

Sheikh Zayed museum ?


----------



## Dubai Addiction

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnp6mH5kuz0

what's this stange thing? coral tower? looks kinda fake but i thought maybe its worth posting?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.chrisbosse.de/

website of the archtect. he actually builds things in Beijing !


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.ptw.com.au/









Is this one new? more photos on the website


----------



## Dubai Addiction

so that colar tower thingy is by the same architect who also designed the olimpic stadium in beijing? ... maybe its not so fake as i thought it would be


----------



## malec

Some proposals:


----------



## Gregorious

WOW! Nice looking tower!


----------



## Imre

anybody knows what is the plot next to the JAL towers( ex Nikko Hotel and Acico) ? yesterday I saw , fence is still there ,maybe something starts soon.


----------



## arshia

Guys!!
kindly post your reply, i am going to buy an apartment in Gold Crest Executive Tower at Jumeira Lake Towers... @ 1300/sq ft.... for 642 sq ft 1bedroom apartment at 834600 Dhs...

Is it a Gud Buy??
bcoz still one year or 2 would take for completion bcoz as per developer.. its mid of 2008, where as i am keeping a year delay in account 

do let me know if you find any primary sale One Bedroom apartment in Marina or JLT... as im searching for many days and found hardly anything 
help me if u hav any gud things on offer as this forum is really of help . 

thanx.

arshia
[email protected]


----------



## AltinD

Malec: 

No. 9 was completed 4 - 5 years ago: Al Sondos Suites by Le Meridien
No. 10 is under construction: London Crown Tower (we have a thread)


----------



## malec

Wow, that's amazing. Don't know if I like the tower that much but love the area around it


----------



## Julito-dubai

A new tower for Business Bay ?


Shot with unknown at 1969-12-31


----------



## MaaaD

fahed said:


> they are reclaiming land at the corniche .. any idea what's going on?


public beach .. i think the complaint was the lack of public beach in the city .. and rumor is they are closing down the ras al akhdar beach for some project ... so i am guessing this is to replace it since ras al akhdar is probably the best beach in the country right now .. too bad if it goes ... 

the ladies beach is already gone and heard the ladies beach is being moved too .. i wonder what is going to be done there ..


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.bonyanemirates.com/

just in general. are there new towers on the website or not?


----------



## Julito-dubai

*#PROPOSED: Symphony Tower, 7F, Res (Culture Village)*


Shot with unknown


----------



## Imre

22/June/2007

BB


----------



## euphoriagroup

HI there people ... dont know if this is something coming up in Dubai ( or anywhere for that matter) but thought i'd post it in this thread as well to see if someone recognises it.


Shot at 1969-12-31


Shot at 1969-12-31


Shot at 1969-12-31


----------



## Naz UK

Shot on the 31st December, 1969?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yeah, I'm surprised too. Look at the guy and the car in the last render, they look like they're comming from the year 1996 and not 1969. I think it's a typo. :yes:


----------



## euphoriagroup

I think the 1969 has something to do image shack when i uploaded it. I havnt seen it before either. But it sure is an eye catcher.


----------



## AltinD

^^ We're just joking about the 1969-12-31 being a date.


----------



## Gregorious

Wheres Ras Al Akhdar?


----------



## Abu Dhabi Falcon

Gregorious said:


> Wheres Ras Al Akhdar?


it's a beach near Emirates Palace


when you cross main roundabout that's in front of Emirates Palace, you should also cross second roundabout then you should go right when you reach to third roundabout then you will reach to Ras Al Akhdar


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^ Actually...on many if not most computer systems, if a file has zero for the date field, it will default to December 31, 1969.

Yes, I'm a geek...:fiddle:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^it seem so.

but anyway, this tower looks amazing.

i could have imagined it as BB centrepiece..


----------



## Naz UK

Hollie Maea said:


> ^^ Actually...on many if not most computer systems, if a file has zero for the date field, it will default to December 31, 1969.
> 
> Yes, I'm a geek...:fiddle:


I think you've just re-discovered the millennium bug, my friend. I'd get it checked out. A basic diagnostic service test for the millennium bug starts from around $10,000!!! LOL


----------



## euphoriagroup

wow this date thingie is new to me as well.


----------



## Julito-dubai

How a page long discussion about this little problem on imageshack. They somehow changed the system there so each time someone uploads something one has to delete this 1969 thing...


----------



## cyborg81

these towers are not for dubai,i remember them seeing somewhere on the forum as being proposed for Qatar or some other GCC country but definetly not the U.A.E


----------



## rexdmx

FGB forms real estate joint venture with three Abu Dhabi developers 
By Ahmed A. Elewa, Staff Reporter
Published: June 25, 2007, 23:30


Abu Dhabi: Three of Abu Dhabi's leading developers have joined forces with First Gulf Bank (FGB) to launch a new real estate development company, Inshaa Properties. 

Inshaa, which means "construction" in Arabic, has been launched as a joint stock company with an authorised capital of Dh500 million ($136 million), with FGB holding a 40 per cent stake. 

The three Abu Dhabi developers - Al Dar Properties, Sorouh Real Estate, and Reem Investments - hold 20 per cent share each. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The new firm will participate in a range of activities including freehold and leasehold, property management, real estate development and advisory services. "Inshaa's overall mission is to become one of the UAE's leading real estate companies, as we intend to invest only in mega projects valued at Dh200 million and above. We aim to take the value of our investment portfolio to Dh5 billion," said André Sayegh, board member of Inshaa.

"The company will focus on owning as well as marketing residential, commercial and retail projects across local and regional markets. We will also consider listing the company on the stock exchange in the long term," he added.

The new company is taking over FGB's total real estate activities related to the development of 5,500 units, as well as future developments that include the Beach Villas, a 236-unit project that will be delivered to owners soon, said Ebrahim Eskiocak, general manager of Inshaa.

"In addition to freehold and leasehold, the main line of business includes property management covering leasing, buying, maintenance, subleasing, and brokerage activities. This is in addition to managing furnished apartments, property development and providing advisory services," he added.

"We will have offices in Abu Dhabi and Dubai to accommodate the initial demand and we plan to expand the network regionally as the demand increases. We are already active in the market and will very shortly announce many projects," said Eskiocak.

He said the financial arm of the company will be the newly-launched Aseel, where the four partners have equal stakes.


----------



## euphoriagroup

you must have seen that post in the kuwait thread.. i posted it there as well  cos the mail which had these snaps stated that it was proposed for kuwait !!


----------



## rexdmx

Abu Dhabi witnesses slew of new property launches 
Staff Report
Published: July 04, 2007, 00:00


Abu Dhabi: Projects worth Dh100 billion have been unveiled in Abu Dhabi during the last nine months, according to organisers of IREIS 2008, the property show.

Among the projects launched recently are the Dh18.35 billion Green Community by Masdar, the Dh11 billion Desert Islands project by the Tourism Development and Investment Company (TDIC), the Dh7.34 billion Marina Rise project by Eshraq and Manazel's Dh7 billion Building Materials City.

Antoine Georges, director of Dome Exhibitions, organisers of IREIS, said: "Until October of last year, Abu Dhabi had seen property project announcements worth Dh240 billion. In less than nine months, this figure has gone up nearly 50 per cent to Dh333.8 billion and this growth is expected to continue." 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


IREIS 2008 - the fourth edition of the Abu Dhabi Real Estate and Investment Show will be held January 30 to February 2, 2008. It has increased exhibit space allocation to 9,500 square metres, an increase of over 45 per cent over the previous edition.

"The massive investments into real estate have positively impacted the growth of IREIS and the show has garnered significant exhibitor interest for its next edition in 2008. Property majors including Sorouh Real Estate, Falcon City of Wonders, Eshraq, Profile Group and Royal House, among others have confirmed participation," he said.

Georges said that almost every project in the Abu Dhabi market currently was aimed at high-income earners. "Its only a matter of time before developers target the middle-income segment - a segment that has huge potential


----------



## Julito-dubai

I currently work for the environment ministry in hanover, so the guys here won't like to have pics on their server. therefore only the links:

are these new ones:

http://www.alhawraa-engg.com/office.htm


----------



## Julito-dubai

some interesting and very individual villas


----------



## rexdmx

Aspire to launch Dh7-8b projects 
By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter
Published: July 09, 2007, 00:25


Dubai: Aspire, the Dubai-based leasing, sales and property management company, is planning to launch projects worth as much as Dh8 billion in the next 12 months after going through a major restructuring.

The company, which in January launched the Dh530 million Jehaan residential project in Jumeirah Village South, will split into three entities covering sales and marketing for its high-end projects, real estate development, and brokerage services.

It is planning to launch Dh7-Dh8 billion worth of new projects in master developments such as The World and Jumeirah Village South, as well as entering a joint-venture agreement with a Korean construction company and launching a new-look brand image. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One of the company's first major announcements will be the first phase of a multi-billion residential and hospitality project on Nakheel's The World development. In the next two months Aspire will officially launch sales of 200 villas and townhouses and will announce the operator of a luxury hotel.

"The concept and infrastructure plans have been approved and we're just waiting for the go-ahead on the unit designs. We should start construction in a year or so," said Harshit Kantaria, Aspire's managing director.

Kantaria said the company will also launch a residential project in Jumeirah Village South. The 30 floor tower will include around 600 units and could be joined by six more similar towers if the market responds well to the original launch, which is scheduled for August.

"Residential projects are currently in strong demand from end users. The people who wanted to buy expensive luxury homes have already done so and now demand is for value-for-money studios and one-bedroom units," he said.

The company's high-end developments, including those on The World, will be managed by a separate sales and marketing company within Aspire Holdings - one of three companies set to be announced under the parent company. Office space has already been secured for Aspire's separate real estate development company.

To combat high rates being charged by contractors, Aspire is aiming to form a joint-venture partnership with a South Korean construction firm. 

Two companies have been short-listed. It also aims to launch its own architecture firm.

Meanwhile, strong demand for luxury property in India could see Aspire launch projects outside its Dubai base. Saudi Arabia is another potential target, said Kantaria.


----------



## SA BOY

Julito-dubai said:


> A new tower for Business Bay ?
> 
> 
> Shot with unknown at 1969-12-31


I know this tower its in BB and is a servised appartment tower


----------



## abudhabiraper

helo evreybody iam a new registered member.... i hope that you will accept my paticipations in this nice one forum... so going around abudhabi's projects which are started now ... i want to say that there is no project which i can say about it that it is growing repiadly...!!

one is this project i mean the central maket project... it is taking a very stratigical piont site in abu dhabi city ... so they must taking off in project :bash: 

i don't know what's the matter with it?!

thanks


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this ad has been in the papers for months now...glad to see something will happen soon...

Bridge rumour is just the tip of the iceberg 

ADRIAN MURPHY NEWS REPORTER 

An iceberg on the Creek? Looks like all those warnings over climate change are true.

Everyone is talking about those quirky adverts that tell of the “iceberg phenomenon” and the “eighth wonder of the world in Dubai Creek”. 

But if you’re desperate to know what they are about then stay cool – you will have to wait until next week to find out. 

That is when the Roads and Transport Authority – which placed the ads in papers and magazines and on the radio – unveils its latest project. 

The adverts show a picture of a giant iceberg floating across the Creek. And they tell of a delegation from northern Europe visiting Dubai to investigate the phenomenon. 

A scientist from the delegation takes samples from the iceberg and says its “coolness seems to regenerate itself”. 

But what is this iceberg and eighth wonder of the world? 

*“It is one of the RTA’s projects which will be revealed next week,” said a source at the authority. “You will be able to visit it and use it – that’s all I can reveal at this moment.” We asked shoppers in Dubai malls what they thought it could be. *

Alan Dale, 38, an accountant from the UK, said: 

“Knowing Dubai it will be a theme park, something to do with fun – maybe a floating ice rink.” But Dalia Khalid, 32, from Jordan, said: “I heard the adverts on the radio but could not make out what it was. I think it will be some kind of transport system.” She may be right. For we at Emirates Today believe the iceberg, which the ads say allows “a wave of cool fresh air” to wash over visitors, is the RTA’s new floating bridge. 

The Dh81.5 million crossing is half a kilometre from Maktoum Bridge and is expected to carry 6,000 vehicles during peak traffic times. 

It is 300 metres long and will allow drivers to avoid the Salik toll at Garhoud Bridge. 

The new bridge has three lanes in each direction and will link Khalid bin Al Waleed Road and Oud Metha on one side to Ittihad Road and Deira on the other. It is made of floating hollow concrete blocks and is intended to ease bottlenecks on the Creek’s existing bridges. 

But we may be wrong. It could really be an iceberg.

r


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Masterplan to reveal mega project details 
CONSTRUCTION UAE 
13 Jul 2007 
Abu Dhabi is expected to reveal a host of previously unannounced mega projects when it launches its comprehensive masterplan for the emirate later this year. Plan Abu Dhabi 2030, drawn up by the Executive Affairs Authority, is expected to include a series of projects in addition to those launched in the past two years.

Previously unannounced projects include a central capital district, together with two suburban areas on the Abu Dhabi mainland between Mohammed bin Zayed City and Khalifa City, a town to the north of the Yas island development on the south coast, a town to the south of the Khalifa Port and Industrial Zone on the north coast, and a port town close to the Dubai border.

The projects are expected to be low density, in accordance with the masterplan, which states that any development should not lead to Abu Dhabi becoming claustrophobic.

Several developers have already scaled back projects to comply with the guidelines. Plans for Lulu island may be the most affected. The local Sorouh Real Estate has prepared a master*plan for the island that involves residential, health, commercial, recreational and cultural facilities.

Plan Abu Dhabi 2030 is expected to reveal plans for Lulu that include an open desert oasis, beaches, a resort, archeological park, marine life centre, and promenades connected to Abu Dhabi island by a pedestrian bridge and cable cars.

Reem island will also be affected. Three developers have been instructed to reduce the density of the development and planned population of the island.

The masterplan aims to integrate all developments on Abu Dhabi and its surrounding areas, and will serve as a template for development for the next 22 years (MEED 18:5:07).

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Abu Dhabi plans rail link 
TRANSPORT UAE 
13 Jul 2007 
Plan Abu Dhabi 2030 expected to include urban transport system 



Plans for a high-speed rail link and urban transport system for the capital are expected to be unveiled as part of Abu Dhabi’s comprehensive materplan.

Plan Abu Dhabi 2030, prepared by the Executive Affairs Authority, is understood to include a rail link travelling along Airport road onto Abu Dhabi island before terminating at the Hamdan street intersection.

However, the route has not been finalised, with an alternative option of coming into the city from the north also being considered.

The light rail system will include eight stations, including the high-speed rail terminus, along Hamdan street, five stations along Airport road, five along Khalifa street, seven more in the Mina area, one station each at Marina mall and on Suwwa island, five stations on Reem island and two on Saadiyat island.

The rail system will also serve developments off Abu Dhabi island, including the proposed capital core development that will be located between Mohammed bin Zayed City and Khalifa City, Raha Beach and Yas island. The light rail stations will be at the centre of urban communities that will be the building blocks of Abu Dhabi’s urban planning.

The blocks will provide all basic amenities, together with a transportation hub, within a 400-metre radius.

Bids were submitted in October for an integrated public transport masterplan covering the design of a public transport network. Abu Dhabi’s Municipalities & Agriculture Department is the client (MEED 6:10:06).

An all-German consortium of Dornier Consulting, Deutsche Gesellschaft fur Technische Zusammenarbeit and De-Consult are working on a 700-kilometre-long, high-speed rail network that is expected to link into the proposed GCC rail system. The Abu Dhabi Department of Planning & Economy is the client (MEED 15:12:05).

R


----------



## fahed

I read about a new important infrastructure project written in العاصمة The Capital monthly magazine and here is a summary of it

*Abu Dhabi Municipality signs an agreement to develop Al Mafraq - Al Ghuwaifat road for more than 3bn AED*

A new road with a total length of 350km will transform the current two lane road into four lanes in each direction with illumination. The current crossroads will be transformed into bridges and along the road there will be all the needed amenities. There will be areas for resting, shopping centers, petrol stations and emergency and rescue services. The project is expected to start in the beginning of 2008 and the work would take three to four years for completion.


Redevelopment work in Al Mafraq Bridge is already underway plus one of the important interchanges in Al Ruwais is under construction.

Al Ghuwaifat border center is also going under redevelopment with the final designs of the new center are near completion. It would cost around 200m AED and the work will start by the end of this year and takes around two years to complete. This new development takes into consideration further expansions until year 2020 to cope with the increase of traffic.

---

There is another nice article about the plan to improve Al Ain Zoo in 5 years. It is five pages long (including the pictures), but I'll try to post the important and interesting stuff at night.


EDIT: I couldn't post anything coz my computer crashed and I am borrowing computers right now!


----------



## rexdmx

Arabtec wins Dh1b Dubai hotel contract 
Staff Report
Published: July 14, 2007, 23:31


Dubai: Construction firm Arabtec and its joint venture partner Dubai Contracting Company (DCC) have won a contract of more than Dh1 billion for work on a hotel located on Shaikh Zayed Road in Dubai.

The work includes construction of the main hotel building comprising four basement levels, ground and mezzanine floors and 51 storeys, Arabtec said in a statement.

The total value of the contract is Dh1,076 million. The company said but did not say who awarded it the work.

"The participation of Arabtec with DCC in this joint venture follows on the successful joint venture track record when the joint venture previously constructed the Fairmont Hotel in Dubai," said Riad Kamal, managing director of Arabtec Holding PJSC.

Arabtec was established in 1975. It employs more than 24,000 people.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Julito-dubai

do we have a thread for Schön Business Park yet? If not i found at least a picture here:

http://www.dubaipropertykeys.com/?module=dubai-property-subproject_details&id=17


----------



## Julito-dubai

new one in JVS:

Frankfurt Tower:

Property Reference No: 10001
Property Name: Frankfurt Tower - 1 Bedroom Apartment

Price: AED 588,576.00 
Area: 691.97 - 1,288.91 sq/ft 
Short Description: G + 10 floor Apartment Building Located at Jumierah Village South


----------



## Julito-dubai

From: [email protected] 

Date: Monday, July 02, 2007 

Category: Real Estate For Sale 

Region: Dubai 

Description: Plot facing Burj Dubai, The tallest Tower in the World. Plot Details given below.

Plot Area 22,000 Sq.ft.
Built up Area 700,000 Sq.ft. 
G + 70, Mixed Use.
Basement Ready. 
Selling Price AED.385,000,000/-

www.expatriates.com


----------



## Julito-dubai

From: [email protected] 

Date: Friday, June 29, 2007 

Category: Real Estate For Sale 

Region: Dubai (dubai) 

Description: 
Location: sheikh Zayed road 

***************************************************
Status: Freehold & Brand New Towers

********************************************************** 
Plot area: 35000 sq ft 

**********************************************************
Description: G + 3 parking + service floor + 2 towers 

*************************************************** 
Tower A: 34 typical floors

*************************************************** 
Tower B: 28 typical floors

*************************************************** 
Details of tower A: 008 one bedroom apartments 
240 two bedrooms apartments
016 three bedrooms apartments
Total: 264 apartments

*************************************************** 
Details of tower B: 328 one bedroom apartments
104 one bedroom + 2 hall apartments
008 two bedrooms apartments
Total: 440 apartments

***************************************************
Total No. of apartment: 704 apartments in both Tower

***********************************************************
Ground floor: including 15 shops

*********************************************************** 
Area of shops: 12956 sq ft

***********************************************************

Parking floor: 3 floors (650 car parking)

*************************************************** 
Service floor: 2 swimming pool + full health club + green areas + stadium for tennis & basketball

***************************************************
Other specification: Central A/C
Central Dish
Security system 
High speed Elevator
Automatic lighting in corridor

*************************************************** 

Building Finishing Luxury & Super Deluxe Type

*************************************************** 
Selling price: 800 millions (negotiable)

Which towers could be meant by this?


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^ a bad idea. that $12 billion could be put to much better use. like Israel's wall, it may stop some terrorists from crossing into Saudi Arabia, but where there's a will, theres a way.

more focus needs to be put into addressing WHY there are such terrorists. One cannot say that the problem is Islam alone. One cannot say the problem is US policies alone. One cannot say the problem is Israel alone. One cannot say the problem is the corrupt Arab regimes in the region alone. It is a combination of all these factors which appeared in the latter half of the 20th century that has led to the rise of Islamic extremism. The problem needs to be addressed and solved instead of just fenced out.


----------



## jixline

Julito-dubai said:


> new stuff from Dubailand?
> 
> http://globalcappartners.com/reiverside.html
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside in Dubai Land
> 
> Location : The development is located in the heart of Dubailand on the south of Arabian Ranches and touching the gas pipeline road. The site is on the south of Emirates road.
> 
> Plot Size: The site comprises of 2.5 million Square feet of land.
> 
> 
> METHODOLOGY
> The management of The Riverside (Health Farm) outlined the vision and objective of the project as:
> Given the demands of the health conscious against the backdrop of a city constantly on the move, we thought of creating this unique concept of a total wellness resort of a health farm in Dubailand. The Riverside (Health Farm) is envisaged as an ideal retreat to cater to all the Health and Fitness needs for residents as well as visitors to the UAE.
> 
> The Riverside (Health Farm) initial design comprised of a designated Spa area of around 170,000 square feet near the hotel and apartments complex. Then the promoters and architects decided to take this concept along the entire development and spread out the spa activity around the entire site. This gave rise to the theme gardens, referred to as the open spa areas, each garden has a different theme and concept and forms a part of the spa.
> 
> These gardens will be located near the Serviced Villas. Each cluster of Serviced Villas will have their own thematic garden to cater to their needs of relaxation and rejuvenation. The north side of the development will have the luxury 250 rooms resort and the service apartment block overlooking the entire development on one side and the Arabian Ranches on the other.
> 
> At first Dubailand had signed an agreement for 1.5 million square feet of development for The Riverside (Health Farm) but then on the request of the promoters this was changed to 2.5 million square feet to allow the development to be more open and accommodate the theme of the wellness center.
> 
> 
> PROJECT VISION
> 
> The Riverside (Health Farm) is a pioneering resort focused exclusively on health and wellness, nature and holistic therapy. A retreat from the stress of the city life, a place to heal your body and cleanse your soul. The project will create a friendly environment in which to indulge oneself with relaxing treatment, healthy food and therapy and exercise opportunity. The health farm will attract clients that are predominantly health conscious and desire to spend time away from the city.
> 
> The feel of relaxation will be experienced not only through the SPA facilities but also through the themed spaces developed between the Residential communities giving an ambience of a pleasant and enrolling atmosphere. Water as a soothing impression will add to the serene quality of the space.
> 
> The vision is to provide a tranquil haven form the stress of the city life aiming at healing both, the body and the soul.
> 
> GOALS AND OBJECTIVES
> 
> The Riverside (Health Farm) will offer the following facilities:
> Health Spa to provide different types of therapies and treatments
> 8 Thematic Gardens in the open to add to the health farm facilities
> 277 Serviced Residential Villas and Serviced Town Houses built in contemporary style overlooking green spaces and neighborhood gardens.
> Service Apartments: Approx 150 Apartments built as an “Iconic Tower” with a view of either the Arabian Ranches or The Riverside (Health Farm) development
> Luxury Hotel offering Standard Rooms, Deluxe Suites, Banquetting facilites, Resturants, Gymnassium, Swimming pools etc.
> Commercial Building providing office spaces built in contemporary style.
> Community Facilities


this is not a proposal. it was today in the newspapers, al mada'en new project in dubailand


----------



## DUBAI

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^ a bad idea. that $12 billion could be put to much better use. like Israel's wall, it may stop some terrorists from crossing into Saudi Arabia, but where there's a will, theres a way.
> 
> more focus needs to be put into addressing WHY there are such terrorists. One cannot say that the problem is Islam alone. One cannot say the problem is US policies alone. One cannot say the problem is Israel alone. One cannot say the problem is the corrupt Arab regimes in the region alone. It is a combination of all these factors which appeared in the latter half of the 20th century that has led to the rise of Islamic extremism. The problem needs to be addressed and solved instead of just fenced out.


The wall i was highlighting was between the UAE and Oman!

Has anyone heard anything about this?

the border goes oves some pretty mental mountain ranges, could be absoloutly spectacular!


----------



## luv2bebrown

well in that case i suggest they build giant reservoirs at the top of each mountain. when they spot some illegal immigrants trying to run the border, they can simulate a flash flood.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

*#APPROVED: BAVARIA PROJECT, Res*

Bavaria to Jumeirah Village


Germany's Bavaria Gulf has unveiled plans to launch its first project in Dubai at Jumeirah Village South. The firm will construct 36 townhouses and 260 apartments in an area covering 400,000 sqft. Founded 12 years ago under the name IB Wohnbau in Germany, the firm has previously built more than 1,000 homes in the Rhein-Main area. 

R


----------



## rexdmx

*just information!!!*

Mada'in to invest Dh3b in UAE's realty sector 
Staff Report
Published: August 20, 2007, 23:37


Dubai: Mada'in Properties, a private property company, incorporated in 2006, on Monday said it will invest Dh3 billion in the UAE's real estate sector.

Headquartered in Dubai, Mada'in has a paid-up share capital of Dh500 million, and its main investors include leading conglomerates in the UAE and GCC. 

Mohammad Ahmad Ramadan, managing director, said: "Mada'in plans to launch several projects across the GCC and in newly developing markets around the world in the coming fiscal year.

"Projects in Dubai are already under way, including developments in Dubai Marina, Dubailand, Business Bay and Silicon Oasis. Cumulatively these projects are worth Dh3 billion. The very first of them is at the Dubai Marina while our second project is in Dubailand." 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The launch of Mada'in also coincides with a move to its new offices in Downtown Burj, Dubai.

The 14,000 square foot office is the first operational office in Downtown Burj and will act as the corporate headquarters of the company.


----------



## dubaiflo

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Bavaria to Jumeirah Village
> 
> 
> Germany's Bavaria Gulf has unveiled plans to launch its first project in Dubai at Jumeirah Village South. The firm will construct 36 townhouses and 260 apartments in an area covering 400,000 sqft. Founded 12 years ago under the name IB Wohnbau in Germany, the firm has previously built more than 1,000 homes in the Rhein-Main area.
> 
> R


Bavaria and Rhein-Main area.. :nuts:


----------



## DUBAI

As long as it is the main area...


----------



## mumbairail

Anyone have renders/photos of Design town project. Also, if anyone have photos of National institute of design, Dubai please post them in this thread


----------



## DUBAI

This thread too long.

Me no understand or count that high.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Rainforest Tower (only a proposal, I think) 

found this at the site of Core Architects:





http://www.corearchitects.com/site/site.htm


----------



## Julito-dubai

File name says "Al Quods", maybe AL Quoz ? So therefore in Dubai?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

ok, here is a serious project
it hasn't been announced yet but it's gonna be the tallest in mankhool

http://www.atkins-me.com/ProjectDetail.aspx?ProjectID=33


----------



## Julito-dubai

more: 

International Islamic Museum of Dubai:

Islamic Museum Of Dubai 
The International Islamic Museum is an abstract expression of a mosque. A mosque is simply a Cube, Dome and Minerat. Ideally the most important element of the mosque that filters light and creates a poetic space is the Dome. In Islamic expression a dome represents heaven and by applying a vertical force we create the following:

The Cube is sunken 12 meters underneath the Ground for Museum space. The light is then filtered from above the Museum space through the 16 Geometric patterns of Islam. The Islamic Pattern is an apt, symbol of religion that emphasizes one god, symbolizing also the role of Mecca, the centre of Islam towards which all Muslim face to prayer. The three fundamental figures in Islamic architecture are the Triangle, Square, and Hexagon. The patterns are a combination of Water, Glass (to filter light to the Museum) and stone pavements.

The Dome (represents heaven) is placed on the ground and it has been divided in to THIRTY segments to represent the Thirty Chapters of the Holly Book Quran. The writing of the Holly Book Quran ( suras ) are scripted in between the Thirty Chapters. 
The Monument interconnects the dome and the Cube as one object and also represents the 5 pillars of Islam which are Shahadah – The testimony of Faith, Salat – Prayer, Sawm – Fasting on Ramadan, Zakat – The paying of alms, Hajj – The pilgrimage to Mecca . The Sculpture is a glass structure, is divided in to five different stages, each representing different cycles of a Muslims Life. The Life journey starts with a dark shade of color representing Shahadah and ends as a transparent glass structure representing Hajj. The 99 names of god are also scripted on the Glass.

found this proposal and here is a picture:


----------



## Julito-dubai

proposal for Business Bay


----------



## Julito-dubai

building is supposed to look like a beduin think i call this "Beduin Tower"


----------



## Julito-dubai

this one is called "Pixel Tower"


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://archinect.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=299

not a proposal for dubai. looks more like "Klingon"


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emaar, Dubai Holding JV
United Arab Emirates: 3 hours, 55 minutes ago
Emaar Properties and Dubai Holding are looking into setting up joint venture (JV) partnerships to undertake property developments in various locations in Dubai. It is likely that an official announcement regarding the tie-up will be made next month. The move comes after Emaar decided that the previously agreed land for shares swap deal, which had been revealed in March, was not in fact in the best interests of its shareholders. 

R


----------



## malec

I've seen some of those renders but that business bay one is new


----------



## Julito-dubai

check page two of Emirates Today Online. New development of Nakheel?


----------



## jixline

Julito-dubai said:


> check page two of Emirates Today Online. New development of Nakheel?


maybe JA village?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Urbis wins bid for urban development project 
Gulf News Report
Published: August 26, 2007, 18:06


Dubai: Dubai's Urban Planning Committee on Saturday awarded a prestigious contract to a consortium headed by internationally acclaimed Urbis (Australia) to prepare the Dubai Urban Development Framework (DUDF), with support from environmental and engineering experts WSP Group.

The project, expected to be completed in 14 months, seeks to create an innovative, flexible and fully integrated development planning and management framework for Dubai to the year 2020 and beyond. Urbis won the contract out of four consortia which were shortlisted from a total of 39 companies in the race.

A key driver for the vision of Dubai is the Dubai Strategic Plan 2015 (DSP). The DSP articulates the vision and strategy of His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It focuses on economic development, social development, security, justice and safety, infrastructure, land and environment and public sector excellence.

Ahmad Bin Bayat, Secretary General of Dubai Executive Council, said: "Dubai has been globally recognised as one of the most dynamic and fast growing economies. The scale and pace of this development are being fuelled by the launch of spectacular and innovative mega real estate projects and other investment opportunities, which have exceeded expectations."

"The DUDF is an ambitious plan and places particular emphasis on the need for innovative thinking, while leading to the creation of new and exciting approaches to Dubai's city planning. The Framework will also serve as the vehicle for translating DSP into an appropriate set of strategies, special plans, policies and guidelines."

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emaar scraps land for share deal to halt decline 
By Babu Das Augustine, Banking Editor
Published: August 26, 2007, 00:01


Dubai: Emaar Properties said on Saturday it is not going ahead with a proposed deal with Dubai Holding to exchange shares for land.

Market analysts and institutional investors said the company's decision would benefit shareholders of Emaar - the region's largest real estate developer - and the UAE market. Following long uncertainty regarding the deal, investors recently hammered Emaar shares down to a 28-month low.

"Any land-equity swap agreement would not be in the best interest of Emaar shareholders," Emaar and Dubai Holding said in a joint statement on Saturday. 

Under the proposed deal Emaar had planned to issue 2.36 billion new shares in return for an unspecified area of land. 

'More clarity' 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


With the currently 6.096 billion shares outstanding for Emaar, the new issue would have taken the total number of shares to 8.46 billion. 

"The decision to scrap the deal will have a positive impact on the market. The announcement has brought more clarity in the market," Mohammad Yasin, managing director of Shuaa Securities, told Gulf News.

International rating agencies such as Moody's and Standard and Poor's said recently that the failure to agree a deal could trigger reviews of Emaar's creditworthiness. 

However, many institutional investors were worried about a potential controlling role by the government.

In the short run, the market is expected to react negatively to the decision. 

"During the next few days small investors are likely to sell and the share is likely to remain highly volatile.However, with strong fundamentals, the stock regain its composure within a few weeks," said P. Krishnamurthy, CEO of the financial services division of Al Rostamani Group.

R


----------



## Krazy

^^ How is that related to 'Dubai Proposals' or 'Project Gossip'?

Everyone please! This thread is really going to the dumps now.. people have started to post any rubbish in here which may or may not be related to the topic. 

ONLY POST ABOUT PROPOSALS FOR U.A.E
ONLY POST ABOUT GOSSIP FOR U.A.E CITIES


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Erm...duh its related...Emaar and Dubai Properties were going swap land for shares...and emaar culd have been diven land in bbay and in dubailand...we didnt know what happened up until now...SO IT IS RELATED!

R


----------



## Naz UK

.........................And there lies the problem with this forum. Case closed.


----------



## djamel05

Can anyone check this up:

A new project advertised today in Gulf News by Al Andaleeb Investment Group.

Studios starting at 52,000 Dhs for an area of 350 sqft
1 BR starting at 104,000 Dhs for an area of 700 sqft
2 BR starting at 156,000 DHS for an area of 1050 sqft

This comes out to 148 Dh/sqft never seen such low price

The web site is: www.andaleeb.ae

Phone: 04 321 4323

Is this for real or just a scam as construction cost alone is higher than these sale prices.


----------



## rexdmx

*Dubai to reshape urban development*

Gulf News Report
Published: August 26, 2007, 18:06


Dubai: Dubai's Urban Planning Committee on Saturday awarded a prestigious contract to a consortium headed by internationally acclaimed Urbis (Australia) to prepare the Dubai Urban Development Framework (DUDF), with support from environmental and engineering experts WSP Group.

The project, expected to be completed in 14 months, seeks to create an innovative, flexible and fully integrated development planning and management framework for Dubai to the year 2020 and beyond. Urbis won the contract out of four consortia which were shortlisted from a total of 39 companies in the race.

A key driver for the vision of Dubai is the Dubai Strategic Plan 2015 (DSP). The DSP articulates the vision and strategy of His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It focuses on economic development, social development, security, justice and safety, infrastructure, land and environment and public sector excellence.

Ahmad Bin Bayat, Secretary General of Dubai Executive Council, said: "Dubai has been globally recognised as one of the most dynamic and fast growing economies. The scale and pace of this development are being fuelled by the launch of spectacular and innovative mega real estate projects and other investment opportunities, which have exceeded expectations."

"The DUDF is an ambitious plan and places particular emphasis on the need for innovative thinking, while leading to the creation of new and exciting approaches to Dubai's city planning. The Framework will also serve as the vehicle for translating DSP into an appropriate set of strategies, special plans, policies and guidelines."


----------



## bizzybonita

The Hydropolis as the name suggest is an underwater hotel that will be totally constructed in Germany! It will contain 220 suites all with panoramic views of the seabed and all for just $500 a night. Dubai certainly knows what value for money is all about!

any one knows where is tha location ????????any news


----------



## fahed

If there were any news about Hydropolis, you'll find me jumping around wowing here and there, but this project is only a vision that entered one stage in development and stopped - preliminary investigation. It was a good PR for dubai for while.


----------



## Naz UK

Is there any fact behind that, or are you just pretending you know more than you do? Coz i've heard personally from members of Dubai's government something quite to the contrary.


----------



## Julito-dubai

UrbisJHD was retained by Istithmar Retail in 2006 to complete an assessment of the sales and income potential for the current mall and also its proposed expansion which involves doubling the size of the centre to around 260,000 sq.m by the end of the decade. In arriving at our sales and income forecasts consideration was taken into account of the very strong population and tourism growth expected to occur within the defined catchment but also for Dubai.

expansion !


----------



## Julito-dubai

UrbisJHD was commissioned to prepare a masterplan and economic feasibility study for a proposed new city in the United Arab Emirates. The site for the new city is some 6,400 hectares and on completion the city will accommodate around 160,000 residents and will have employment for around 60,000 people. Important considerations take in account in the economic feasibility were the proposed phasing and the cost of infrastructure. The proposed masterplan, phasing and economic feasibility for this new city is currently under review by the client.

a new city?


----------



## BinDubai

Julito-dubai said:


> UrbisJHD was commissioned to prepare a masterplan and economic feasibility study for a proposed new city in the United Arab Emirates. The site for the new city is some 6,400 hectares and on completion the city will accommodate around 160,000 residents and will have employment for around 60,000 people. Important considerations take in account in the economic feasibility were the proposed phasing and the cost of infrastructure. The proposed masterplan, phasing and economic feasibility for this new city is currently under review by the client.
> 
> a new city?


lets hope its not another City within a city


----------



## fahed

Naz UK said:


> Is there any fact behind that, or are you just pretending you know more than you do? Coz i've heard personally from members of Dubai's government something quite to the contrary.


The last concrete news I heard about this project was around the time when Dubai Waterfront was launched. If there is anything new, then would you care to elaborate?

Hydropolis is my most favorite project and it saddens me to see such project being left out.


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ it's really great project for dubai n for new records n area as general


----------



## BinDubai

i hope it gets built asap


----------



## DUBAI

It makes no sense to build it in the gulf the sealife and visability are to poor. maybe move it to fujeriah.


----------



## BinDubai

DUBAI said:


> It makes no sense to build it in the gulf the sealife and visability are to poor. maybe move it to fujeriah.


poor sealife ? lol where did u get that from ?

the gulf is one of the world richest areas which is populated by sea creatures, and ( THE WORLD RICHEST AND BEST ) when it comes to pearls FYI...

but yeah atm Areas close to dubai beachs has low visability and sea life is almost gone due to construction and land reclaiming.

correct ur info


----------



## TowerPower

interesting

Mada'in is formally launched with concept of 'next generation realty'
United Arab Emirates: Monday, August 20 - 2007 at 17:00

Mohamed Ahmed Ramadan, Managing Director, Mada'in Properties.

Mada'in Properties, a private, joint-stock real estate company, incorporated in 2006, has now announced the formal launch of the company with the concept of 'next generation realty' underpinning its marketing campaign.

Headquartered in Dubai, Mada'in has a paid-up share capital of AED 500 million, and its main investors include leading conglomerates in the UAE and GCC.

Announcing the launch, Mohamed Ahmed Ramadan, Managing Director, Mada'in Properties said: 'In the Arabic language, 'Mada'in' means cities, and our vision is to be a builder for the cities of tomorrow. In fact, our entire positioning is futuristic and forward-looking - hence the concept of 'next generation realty'. This is not to say that we neglect the past; rather, it means that we feel that we have gained enough experience and insight based on the past to be able to implement a paradigm shift for tomorrow's realty'.

Indeed, Mada'in's Board of Directors seems to be a microcosm of the history of real estate in the UAE and the GCC, with first-generation entrepreneurs, second-generation experts and third-generation professionals collectively leading the company.

Commenting on Mada'in's current and future projects, Mohamed Ahmed Ramadan, Managing Director, Mada'in Properties said: 'Mada'in plans to launch several projects across the GCC and in newly developing markets around the world in the coming fiscal year. Projects in Dubai are already underway including developments in Dubai Marina, Dubailand, Business Bay and Silicon Oasis. Cumulatively these projects are worth AED 3 billion. The very first of them is at the Dubai Marina while our second project is in Dubailand.'

The formal launch of Mada'in also coincides with a move to its new offices in the premium and world-famous area of Downtown Burj, Dubai. The 14,000 square foot office is the first operational office in Downtown Burj and will act as the corporate headquarters of the company.

Amongst its other salient features, is Mada'in's commitment to lifestyle solutions that are entirely Shari'ah compliant while meeting international standards, maximizing shareholder value, respecting the environment and making innovation a new way of life.

http://www.ameinfo.com/129573.html


----------



## Naz UK

^^ Confirmed. This is to be a mixed use development, i.e. Hotel and Shopping Mall at Dubai Marina.


----------



## malec

I wonder where the hotel would go, the only tower plot available in this block is between the pentominium and Mag tower.


----------



## Imre

i saw the site today again.

versions:

1.between 23 Marina and Al Seef
2.between MAG and Marina Pinnacle
3.between MAG and Pentominium
4.between 23 Marina and Pentominium
5.between Pentominium and Sulafa
6.between Pentominium and Marina 101

and definetelly road going to be there for the 23 Marina and the Pentominium because the SZR side has just a small service road which is nothing.

we will see soon.


----------



## malec

What do you mean by versions? You mean possibilities where the hotel might be?


----------



## rexdmx

Naz UK said:


> ^^ Confirmed. This is to be a mixed use development, i.e. Hotel and Shopping Mall at Dubai Marina.


out of curiousity, are they the ones who bought the plot shaped like a cross which had permission for hotel/shopping mall/residential ??


----------



## malec

DUBAI said:


> IMO any building which does try to look both traditional and a modern skyscraper stands about a 90% chance of looking bad.


Definitely although I don't think it's impossible to do. What do you mean by combining though? You mean towers like princess? Or you mean ones like "the tower" which are modern but have some references to old styles.


----------



## Imre

malec said:


> What do you mean by versions? You mean possibilities where the hotel might be?



possibilities where towers might be.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Who says there will be a tower there. Maybe a mall/arcade only in the T shape section and the hotel & tower on the plot in front of the Torch / MH ?


----------



## Naz UK

The main point is, whatever these ppl have in mind has NOT yet been approved by anyone.


----------



## Imre

yes, we will see soon.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.tigerpropertiesonline.com/Home.html

new project of this developer to be announced soon in Jumeirah Village


----------



## Imre

ADNEC-Tower in Abu Dhabi


----------



## BinDubai

nice and elegant


----------



## rexdmx

^^ i dont like the curve on the glass. the base is nice though


----------



## rexdmx

*$5b realty deals shape up *
By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter
Published: September 12, 2007, 23:38


Paris: Dubai Properties, a member of Dubai Holding and developer of projects including Jumeirah Beach Residence, will launch real estate developments this year worth at least $5 billion, including 2,000 villas, a mixed-use cluster of apartments and a new master development.

The company will begin its spending spree this month with the launch of an extension to The Villa residential project in Dubailand, which will bring 180 additional Spanish style villas onto the market.

They will form a fraction of the 2,000 villas Dubai Properties has in store for the emirate before the end of the year. The villas will be built within several self-contained projects, ranging from large, luxury homes at The Villa phase two to smaller two- and three- bedroom units. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Currently there is strong demand for villas, but the need for apartments will increase over the next few years and I expect to see developers turning their attention to this sector," Dubai Properties CEO, Mohammad Bin Braik, told Gulf News.

In response to this expected demand, Dubai Properties will launch a combined commercial, residential and retail cluster at the company's Business Bay master development. The announcement will be made at Dubai's Cityscape real estate exhibition.

Bin Braik said the development will include a cluster of mid-rise tower blocks, which are scheduled for delivery in 2009. 

And in an announcement of some significance for Dubai, Bin Braik also revealed plans to launch a new "lifestyle, community-oriented" master development in the emirate before the end of the year, but did not go into specific details.

The company's portfolio of master developments currently includes Business Bay and Culture Village, where Dubai Properties develops the infrastructure for a sizeable area of land and puts up its own properties or sells plots to sub-developers.

"Master developing is about taking a barren desert terrain and turning into habitable land. Any new master development will have to be a combination of different properties so that people have everything they need around them," said Bin Braik.


----------



## Imre

from the ETA Star website:

*ETA Star registered with Real Estate Regulatory Authority*


ETA Star Property Developers LLC, a leading property developer in the UAE, has announced the successful completion of the Developer registration process with the Real Estate Regulatory Authority (RERA), a subsidiary of Dubai Land Department, formed to regulate the property segment of the emirate. 

ETA Star is among the first developers to register in accordance to Law 8 of “Regulating Escrow Accounts in the Property Development in the Emirate of Dubai”. The developer registration number of ETA Star is 26/2007.

Commenting on the completion of the registration process with RERA, Mr. Abid Junaid, Executive Director, ETA Star said: “We believe that RERA will play a key role in the development of the property market in Dubai. The recent announcements from RERA will help further enhance the segment’s trust and credibility factors, which ETA Star strongly believes in.”

He further added: “Property seekers in Dubai and abroad can now be assured of the security of their investments in new projects here. We also believe that the new developments will help further validate Dubai in the eyes of the world as a hotspot for property investment.”

ETA Star is currently developing millions of square feet of premium property in countries across the Middle East and South-East Asia, including UAE, India, Sri Lanka, Qatar and Turkey. ETA Star has built thousands of beautiful homes and living communities, as well as, world-class business and commercial developments across the globe — all excellent investment opportunities, which are fast reshaping the urban skyline. Keeping this track record in mind along with a distinctive ETA Ascon lineage, the regional banks have developed confidence in ETA Star Properties and a strong credibility has been established with the leading financial institutions of the region. 

A rare promise to keep in today’s swarming real estate market; every ETA Star property is as per schedule and construction is progressing at an aggressive pace. Forever in pursuit of better customer service, ETA Star has introduced revolutionary and innovative investment opportunities for their customers with unique partnerships with leading financial institutions across the world.

ETA Star is one of the leading property development companies in the GCC and is the first developer in the region to be awarded the ISO certification. The company has successfully launched projects close to 10 million sq ft in various master development communities like Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Lake Towers, Dubai International Financial Centre, Business Bay and International Media Production Zone. ETA Star’s portfolio includes pioneering projects such as *23 Marina, Al Manara, Liberty House, Gold Crest Executive, The Palm Jumeriah Residence and Spa and Grandeur Residences, The Summit, Pearl Residence, The Belvedere and Gold Crest Views-2. *


----------



## AltinD

INGENHOVEN ARCHITEKTEN










from: www.buenck.fehse.com


----------



## AltinD

Hotel in Abu Dhabi by NORR:










from: www.buenck.fehse.com


----------



## Naz UK

Dis laast von liken wafer thinnen tiz for real?


----------



## Julito-dubai

guys, check out this one:

http://www.creativekingdom.com/

and go on the Dubai section


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.dubaiaaa.com/dubaiaaa/images/circleweb_big.jpg

got something new:

Eclipse Tower


----------



## rexdmx

*Indigo plans commercial development in Dubai *
By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter
Published: October 02, 2007, 23:09


Dubai: UAE real estate company Indigo Properties will develop a cluster of retail and office buildings on Shaikh Zayed Road, Dubai.

The eight low-rise buildings will be built in two construction phases at Al Safa and Al Manara on either side of interchange three of Dubai's main transport artery, close to the under-construction Metro station.

Officials at Indigo Properties say the Indigo Central development is suited to banks and multinational companies, wholesale, retail firms and car showrooms. the project is expected to be completed by December 2008.

"Demand along Shaikh Zayed Road has always been dynamic, especially for commercial space, and the addition of these eight developments will add more required space which is needed by the business community," said Indigo Properties director, Anand Lakhiani. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Being located in close proximity of the proposed Dubai Metro station will provide easy access. We have nominated Omar Moujaes as our consultant who has a number of similar top notch developments to his credit."

Ajit Lamba, general manager at Indigo, said ownership will be based on a 30-year renewable lease granted by the Road and Transport Authority. The built up area of each development ranges between 39,000 and 52,000 square feet.

Lamba said the company will sell entire buildings rather than individual units, but did not disclose prices or the overall project value.


----------



## AltinD

^^ The site for two of their buildings is boarded up and the project boards are up, but the buildings are identical. They are on the other side of SZR though so on the other side from where the Metro passes.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Paradiso Island Print Page 
Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates 

Perkins Eastman 

http://www.perkinseastman.com/Pages...subcategoryname=,[email protected]
&startrow=3

an artificial island at abu dhabi. (the company will be present at cityscape 2007)


----------



## zee

seen this on flickr. not a real proposal.


----------



## Naz UK

Or, not seen on Flickr.


----------



## DUBAI

Or someone with a copy of MS paint.


----------



## NEWUSER

^^ that 2nd flickr image looks like a contractor's nightmare :lol:

btw, the image is from a real tower proposed in Incheon "Songdo District", but looks like they skewed the tower to death.


----------



## NEWUSER

Julito-dubai said:


> guys, check out this one:
> 
> http://www.creativekingdom.com/
> 
> and go on the Dubai section


Good find! great renderings under Dubai section.


----------



## Krazy

* Omniyat plans three new projects in Dubai next year*



Dubai: Omniyat Properties, developer of an iPod-shaped tower in Dubai, plans to launch three major projects in the emirate next year and venture outside its domestic market for the first time.

The Dubai-based real estate developer will build a variety of hotels, residential properties and offices on plots in the Business Bay, Dubai Waterfront and Dubai Lagoons master developments.

Worth a combined Dh6 billion, the three projects will cover four million square feet of land and more than double the company's existing portfolio value to approximately Dh11 billion.

Speaking at a press conference yesterday, Omniyat president and CEO Mehdi Amjad said the company will also announce large scale projects in Abu Dhabi and Saudi Arabia next year, its first overseas ventures.

"We are focusing on developing the next generation of Omniyat projects," he said.

Portfolio

Omniyat's current portfolio includes two residential and five commercial projects in Dubai valued at more than Dh5 billion. It launched five projects worth Dh2.8 billion in 2006 and two projects this year worth Dh2.2 billion, all of which are under various stages of construction.

Omniyat will finance its expansion plans by selling $150-200 million of Islamic bonds. Amjad said the company will consider issuing a sukuk later this year or in early 2008. He added that the company currently has no plans to go public.

Amjad also said Omniyat will launch an investment bank in Bahrain.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

This makes that article abit more clearer...

Omniyat plans $1.6bn projects

Omniyat Properties is to launch three new property developments in Dubai early next year covering 4m sqft and worth around $1.6bn. The firm will build a $408m office complex on two plots of land at Business Bay and a 1.5m sqft mixed use development worth $544m in the Madinat Al Arab area of Dubai Waterfront. Omniyat's third project will be another mixed use venture at The Lagoons worth $680m.

United Arab Emirates: Monday, October 08 - 2007 at 16:00 

R


----------



## AltinD

There will be a Nicki Lauda branded development, propably a tower, by A.C.I. There was a full page add on the paper. Propably it will be unveiled in Cityscape.


----------



## DUBAI

OK,


...slighty random


----------



## Julito-dubai

altin, what does a.c.i. stand for?

Associazione Culturale Italiana? Probably not, eh?

maybe i can find something then....


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/1958872.html

Could it be this one?

Date: Sunday, October 07, 2007 

Category: Real Estate For Sale 

Region: Dubai 

Description: New project launch at Business Bay







2 Towers to be launched by ACI properties



Completion: End of 2008/ Start of 2009


----------



## AltinD

^ It's a property developer, but I think more of a fund. Silver Tower in BB is from them and Sky Tower 1 & 2.


----------



## malec

Who cares about ACI anyway, nothing by them will be built.


----------



## Krazy

*Dubai firm to announce projects worth Dh40b*

Dubai: Dubai Properties, a member of Dubai Holding, will launch Dh40 billion worth of projects at next week's Cityscape real estate exhibition in Dubai.

The company will announce two projects, one in Business Bay and one in Dubailand.

Although officials did not reveal the nature of the two developments, Dubai Properties CEO, Mohammad Bin Braik, earlier told Gulf News that the company is planning to launch an extension to The Villa residential project in Dubailand, which will bring 180 additional Spanish style villas onto the market.

Bin Braik also revealed plans to build a combined commercial, residential and retail cluster at the company's Business Bay master development.

He confirmed that the project, which will include a cluster of mid-rise tower blocks, will be formally announced at Cityscape and is scheduled for completion in 2009. The company is also planning to launch a new master-development, he added, without revealing the planned announcement date.

"Unstable property market trends elsewhere in the world will continue to buoy the sector in the GCC region. While announcements on major projects are tapering off, potential opportunities in niche segments still exist," he said.

Dubai Properties' stand at Cityscape will showcase developments including the Business Bay Vision Tower, Executive Towers, The Villa and the Dh745 million freehold Mediterranean style residential community Al Waha Villas in Dubailand.


----------



## rexdmx

*do you think we need a separate thread for the arabian canal?*

*Developers line up to grab plots in Arabian Canal project *
By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter
Published: October 10, 2007, 23:51


Dubai: Developers are already showing an interest in snapping up plots in the huge Arabian Canal mega-project, which was unveiled on Tuesday by real estate developer Limitless.

The vast project is made up of two main parts, an $11 billion canal which will run along a 75 km U-shaped route from Dubai Waterfront to Palm Jumeirah and a $50 billion waterfront 'city', which will cover 33 km of the waterway's southern stretch.

Ian Raine, development manager of Arabian Canal, told Gulf News that Limitless will act as master developer for the waterfront city, setting up the transport and utilities infrastructure and putting up its own buildings, but selling the majority of the space to private developers to construct their own projects. 

"We will develop a percentage of the project ourselves, but the majority of the land will be sold to third parties. We've already had quite a bit of interest from both local and international third party developers," he said.

However, Raine said plots within phase one of the project are not expected to go on sale until mid-2008. 

The waterfront city will be built in several phases over 15 years, with construction work expected to start towards the end of 2008.

Raine said Limitless will develop the infrastructure phase by phase, making the land ready for private developers to build approved offices blocks, residential units, retail space and hospitality and entertainment projects. 

He added that Limitless is on the verge of moving from a concept stage to begin detailed planning of phase one.

"We have selected a 1,100 hectare area, which we will announce shortly. It will be roughly six per cent of the overall project."

Schedule

Meanwhile, construction on the $11 billion canal is scheduled to start in December and last three years. 

Limitless will manage the design and construction of the project, which the company has described as the Middle East's biggest civil engineering project.

It will flow inland from Dubai Waterfront, passing to the east of the new Dubai World Central International Airport before turning back towards Palm Jumeirah, passing through several other Dubai property developments along the way.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.alineah.com/floor/96/detail.htm

Nikki Lauda Twin Towers

new!


----------



## AltinD

AltinD said:


> They still have the Al Tayer tower listed in their website, so the International Tower should be a new project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _courtesy Khatib & Alami_
> 
> It surprises me though that the render suggests there are buildings behind, so this might be in an empty SZR plot in front of DIFC or maybe BB.


The plot just next to Al Tayer Tower has been boarded up but is used as storage area for materials and site offices of ASGC. 

Propably Al Tayer bought also that other plot so the International Tower might be build next to his other tower indeed. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## Imre

*THE SOLAR STATION PROJECT,DUBAI*

THE SOLAR STATION PROJECT,DUBAI

from the Atkins brochure:


----------



## Imre

delete


----------



## scrap-metal

Your actually really cute


----------



## scrap-metal

Trances said:


> Well just a chat area for projects in Dubai and UAE
> Project that you hear about that might not yet be started or just gossip and talk in general.


You are actually really cute


----------



## jixline

if client is confidential they couldn't remove "EMARAT" from the pic??:nuts:


----------



## AltinD

Please ban the bozo above and remove his posts.


----------



## NEWUSER

^^ Shhh, don't tell anyone.. :lol:

Welcome back, Imre.


----------



## Imre

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.alineah.com/floor/96/detail.htm
> 
> Nikki Lauda Twin Towers
> 
> new!


cool

Nikki Lauda Twin Towers (4B+G+3 Podium +A29 +B26 + Roof) 

http://nadia-properties.com/Projects/businessBay/nikkilauda/nikkiLauda.htm


----------



## jixline

AltinD said:


> Please ban the bozo above and remove his posts.


r u talking about me?


----------



## AltinD

^^ No, the one already banned above you.


----------



## jixline

^^ ok cool :cheers1:


----------



## dubaiflo

jixline said:


> if client is confidential they couldn't remove "EMARAT" from the pic??:nuts:


:rofl:

Nice one nice one.. would be fun if they sue atkins.


----------



## DUBAI

How is suing fun?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

:dunno: maybe google translator messed up again :lol:


----------



## Julito-dubai

found something about a "Quartz Tower" on this website.

It is G+18

http://www.labarchitecture.com/


----------



## Julito-dubai

the ‘quartz tower’, a G+18 level commercial office tower in dubai’s business bay, is currently in schematic design stage after being selected as the winning scheme from a limited competition. the project occupies a waterside site adjacent to an enlarged section of the dubai creek extension, with direct views to the main cultural centre planned at the northern end of business bay. 
the ‘quartz tower’ sets itself apart within the context of business bay through its subtle plays in form, colour and materiality and presents the observer with a changeable experience of the building through time and movement. the sun’s travel across the fa�e throughout the day and seasons highlights the subtly faceted form. likewise, an ever-shifting reading of the form and surface is presented as one moves around the building by car, boat or on foot using a dichroic film with the glazing provides a constantly shifting colour spectrum for the facade. 
presenting a more ordered elevation to the east, the podium form breaks away from the tower on the waterside, exposing the base of the tower at the promenade level and allowing direct water views from the tower lobby. the subtle plays in depth and shifting composition of the podium facades allow them to respond to the requirements of diverse program whilst maintaining conceptual coherence.


----------



## Julito-dubai

vertical city’ is a unique and iconic concept that proposes a rethinking of the tall building type. the LAB architecture studio proposal is a massing of offices, hotel and residential apartments on a ‘vertical’ super-scale. the configuration questions the standard set of relationships tied to traditional notions of the tower within the city and proposes new sets of relationships and patterns of working and living.
two podia, linked across the rupture of the emirates road by a multilevel,multi-use bridge, provide the addresses for the office towers,and the spectacularly cantilevered residential and hotel obelisks.each podium acts as a transitional element both formally and through the mixed-use program housed.
the facades of ‘vertical city’ are based on a highly original analysis of arabic geometry and geometric patterns. rather than a direct repetition of historic precedents, the facades have been developed as a transformation of the intricate overlays and arrangements of lines and figures that define these geometries. applying new concepts of pattern relationships and combinatorics, the facades emerge as multi-layered surfaces with varying degrees of openness,translucency, transparency and complete opacity.

This could be an old proposal for the Abraaj Tatweer towers as the website indicates tatweer as the client


----------



## Julito-dubai

proposal for the centre of Jumeirah Village:

LAB’s design for the jumeirah village cultural centre has drawn on the rich legacy of traditional arabesque geometries. these arabesques are characterised by a continuous weaving and overlapping of elements. this proposal weaves together the heart of jumeirah village, transforming the current master plan for central park.
the unique wave-like form of the JVCC, weaving in and out of the lake, creates an iconic presence within central park, truly working “in the round”. the twin crests that emerge on either side of the lake present diverse vistas from all viewpoints, including the key views along the axes and the view down into the park from the various high-rise buildings around it.
as well as being iconic, the wave-form of the JVCC engages with the programmatic ambition, activating the park during day and night. as an organisational diagram, the wave-form creates both a continuous promenade along the rambles axis and a tight ensemble of cultural facilities. the east and west crests each have their own distinct interplay of program and form and define a relationship to the landscape that allows for a shifting centre of activation throughout the day.

http://www.labarchitecture.com/ 

under heading civic+cultural


----------



## AltinD

^^ We already have a thread for them, and it might even be you who started it.


----------



## Julito-dubai

no wasn't me....

btw. new article on the first series of towers in Madinat al Arab

Nebula Dubai building - PR from A-CERO Architects Oct07:

A-CERO wins the “Nebula” International Ideas Competition in Dubai



The spanish architecture studio A-CERO, headed by J. Torres and R. Llamazares, has won the restricted international competition of ideas for the design of a new exclusive residential zone in the Madinat Al Arab district, in Dubai’s coast. The new development, called Nebula, includes a hotel, luxury apartments, commercial spaces, offices, a marina and leisure zones, comprising 450.000 sq. meters of built surface, near the third (and the bigger) of the Palms, on this ever changing coastline. The work will be undertaken in three fused locations corresponding to three plots situated in zone C for a low-rise 10-storey development, three apartment towers of 20-30 storeys and two 50-storey towers.



A-CERO’s proposal tries to build a new space from the relation between the gulf sea and the desert behind, through a dynamic volume composition arising from the contact with the sea, and gently growing inland to configure a forceful suite of very tall buildings. The design is inspired by the ephemeral architecture of the local nomadic culture and the works of artist David Nash, an inspirational figure for the studio’s architecture.



The use of water, both as the main landscape element and as a natural climate conditioner, plays the most important part in the exterior design of this new project. The constant presence of water, the treatment of both the indoor and outdoor light and the choice of materials have directed the project while also generating a diversity of ambiences that are propitious for different uses - play, rest, living and sport - to provide a unifying vision. The intervention on the landscape values the natural environment of the location. The proposed compositions of vegetation are interesting from a plastic point of view, yet adapted to the conditions of the area owing to the importance of managing the available water resources.



More information and images available at www.a-cero.com

Nebula Competition Dubai - PR from A-CERO Architects 251007


----------



## AltinD

Nothing new, posted before in the international forum


----------



## malec

Can't say I've seen it before


----------



## AltinD

^^ Posted by some Spanish forumer in highrise section but then closed. You closed the other thread in the supertall section.


----------



## malec

Whoops, I meant to reply in this thread. 

Anyway I know about this ACERO proposal. The reason I closed the thread is because we don't even know if it's a real project or not


----------



## bizzybonita

*tallest tower(S) of dubai*


----------



## AltinD

I thought you had some news from the International Property Show held in Grand Hyatt.


----------



## bizzybonita

*list of tallest buildings in dubai update with malec render *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Dubai


----------



## bizzybonita

AltinD said:


> I thought you had some news from the International Property Show held in Grand Hyatt.


tomorrow i will go inshalla


----------



## jixline

*UAE government to examine Cool City proposal*

Details of a sustainable city based on the principles of eco-friendly infrastructure and energy consumption will be unveiled on 4th and 5th November 2007 at two separate presentations in Abu Dhabi and Dubai before a high level UAE government and business leaders. Cool City will incorporate the latest green technology in transport, urban development and architecture with a low carbon footprint. The city is being promoted by the Sustainable Urban Development Consortium for Japan and Gulf States Partnership (SDCJ), orchestrated by Nikken Sekkei, one of the world’s largest architectural design firms. The delegation consists of numerous top Japanese business leaders, government advisers and other technical experts.

Mitsuo Nakamura, Consortium Representative, President and CEO, Nikken Sekkei Ltd., said, “This is not just about concepts but specific and detailed technical proposals which Japan wishes to share with the United Arab Emirates. Japan is a leader in effective utilisation of energy. We aim to provide government officials, investors, developers, public and private sector companies in the United Arab Emirates with a unique opportunity to meet and share hands-on experience with leading Japanese experts in these fields”.

Cool City consumes up to 60% less energy than a conventional urban area by using cutting-edge technologies already tried and tested in Japan. Demonstrating the importance SDCJ, HH Sheikh Hamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman, Court of the Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi, has confirmed his patronage of the Abu Dhabi event, whilst HH Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Chairman, Dubai Executive Council has endorsed the Dubai event. The symposiums feature a total of 11 world-class organizations including Nikken Sekkei, Sanyo, Toshiba, Hitachi, Panasonic and other influential Japanese companies. Giving the keynote speech at both events will be Dr Kiyoshi Kurokawa, Special Advisor on Science, Technology and Innovation to the Japanese Cabinet and Former President of the Science Council of Japan.


----------



## Naz UK

Its a real shame that Dubai will fail in the long run not due to any of the expected reasons, i.e. property crash, expat exodus, war, or economy....but due to the fact that people will get sick and tired of being associated with the cheesiest place names in the world, all because some new recruit with a diploma in ESOL decided to impress his bosses by working overtime. Cheese City, i just thought of another one. :sleepy:


----------



## rexdmx

my God, how lame could people be??


----------



## bizzybonita

i think we found tha one eyed man


----------



## Julito-dubai

could this be a serious proposal for Falconcity? We need somebody who speaks the language here....

http://blog.daum.net/_blog/ArticleC...TEGORYID=635535&dispkind=B2201#ajax_history_4


----------



## AltinD

^^ That Korean guy (Dubai4You) is a member on this forum and he has contributed especially on the Santevill thread (Business Bay).


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneoff/1886274368/

interesting....


----------



## AltinD

This thread has become a bore recently.


----------



## Naz UK

Exactly. Why? Coz Cityscape 2007 was a pile of dog shit.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Not only that.


----------



## Julito-dubai

last one: Gulf Tower, 70 Floors, No Photo:

http://www.bmg-group.de/index.php?de_gulftower


----------



## Imre

Thanks Julito , interesting


----------



## Julito-dubai

also found this one. not sure if it has been posted so far....


----------



## Julito-dubai

more new ones: Cassia Park, 8 Floors, probably Dubailand residential complex

http://www.alineah.com/apartment/2401/detail.htm


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.alineah.com/apartment/2342/detail.htm

Dunes Tower, JVS

Lying at the heart of Dubai's most desirable district, and set amid luscious landscaped surroundings, Jumeirah Village promises every amenity required for true world class living. Add diverse and distinctive architecture, extensive leisure facilities, and convenient retail offerings, and the result is an exclusive gathering of inspired living spaces for the modern family.


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> also found this one. not sure if it has been posted so far....


mg::runaway:


----------



## bizzybonita

those gulf towers should be at power station plots  but hell no there only 3 towers ;(


----------



## bizzybonita

THNX JULITOO FOR THOSE NEWS


----------



## GoDubai!

^^ Great work, Julito! This IS getting exciting. That puzzle-facade tower is the best!


----------



## AltinD

You know what is more exciting, the fact that Swarovski Tower seams to be between The Torch and Marina Heights, while Marina Cube and Marina Crystal on the plots in front. :runaway:


----------



## Naz UK

That's why I asked a few posts earlier in the Marina Plot Map thread....what plots 7WX were, as they belong to Emaar on the Marina...and it seems they're associated with the 3 towers I mentioned there: Dream Tower 1, Marina Cube and Marina View Tower.


----------



## heatstor

Marina Crytal looks stunning and 94 floors. Wow.
Actually all of those towers look awesome and would be great for Marina. 
So when do we know for sure the location, launch dates, etc.


----------



## cyborg81

Julito-dubai said:


> this one looks like a toothpaste,maybe the designer once worked for colgate or close-up!!


----------



## malec

Haven't really been following but are these projects all real or just architects' proposals?


----------



## Julito-dubai

i suppose they have done some proper analysis and bmg group is Europe's largest Media Company (Bertelsmann Group). There are investment estimates, etc. on the website. and it made already the step from being a simple idea of an architect to appear on the website of an investor. Therefore I think this projects will go ahead....


----------



## malec

The only problem is:

This tower looks like it's in the place of sulafa tower











and this one is where elite residence is being built.


----------



## Michiel

@Julito : I was also thinking about Bertelsmann, but there's nothing about Bertelsmann on the site of the BMG Group. Bertelsmann's BMG is now part of Sony BMG Music Entertainment.



















I'm not sure what the BMG Group is doing, are they a model agency or a property developer?


----------



## Julito-dubai

I found this: BAUMANAGEMENTGESELLSCHAFT = BMG 

so no Bertelsmann?


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Hmmm although i love the design of this, it seems tobe a knock off of Caltrava's 80 South Street in NY









[/QUOTE]


80 South Street


----------



## Stephan23

Julito-dubai said:


> Offshore Tower, 65 Floors, Serviced Appartments
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bmg-group.de/index.php?de_off-shore#


mg: This one is unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## Imre

*The Highest 6 Star Hotel in the World Golden Dome Dubai*


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^

old and dead  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487989


----------



## helghast

forget it, delet


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.fortunegroup.ae/projects_bravo.htm

Fortune Bravo. Is this a new one?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, a new one


----------



## UofM Dubai Student

AltinD said:


> It will be noisy ... but hey, it's Ajman after all.


I love the sound of water...I think it would be a beautiful tower!


----------



## finddubai

*MBM Project to be lunch soon*

MBM Project by MBM Developments LTD. will be lunching soon. possibily in Dubai International Property show. This is going to be a G+4 with retail in ground floor and 4 floor of residential apartment including studio, 1 Bedroom and some limited 2 Bedrooms apartments.

http://www.mbm-development.com


----------



## Julito-dubai

i wuld nott trust enybody ho cannot wreite simpl plein inglisch on their webseit...

happy lunch for this project


----------



## helghast

^^ u cant even write simple English urself :lol:


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^ He was just mocking the website, writing like they do.


----------



## Julito-dubai

found this via www.expatriates.com (http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2300545.html) 

a new project in the al jadaf area?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

A leading South Korean realtor has struck gold in the Middle East, particularly in Dubai, as a developer and a contractor to join the big league of real estate majors in the world.

Sungwon Corporation, which has built more than 140,000 homes in Korea, is already promoting the concept of healthy living by launching two projects in Dubai. In its role as a contractor, it has set a new benchmark for quality and speed in the industry.

“We don’t target all types of project; we target only high-profile projects where we can add value, either by quality or speed. That’s where our differentiation comes from compared to others,” Richard Lee, Vice-President, Sungwon Corporation Middle East, told Emirates Business.

Currently, *Sungwon is working on two of its own projects in addition two other projects in Al Qouz and Dubai Marina.*

“We have about four more projects lined up as contractors. Though these projects will start later this year, we have already started mobilising operations.”

The company, which specialises in the “design build” concept, is offering its expertise to third-party developers.

“Investors [who have land but no real estate development experience] tend to rely on our experience as a developer and contractor. They can rely on us for good designs and proper feasibility studies and accurate cost estimates,” Lee said.

LOW PROFIT MARGINS

For Sungwon, profit margins are lower in Dubai compared to South Korea, where it has been in the real estate business for the past 30 years. “We have a huge network of suppliers and sub-contractors in place and we know the market quite well in South Korea,” said Lee.

“The Dubai market is still new for us and we are still studying its potential. Currently, we are looking to place ourselves more competitively in price and cost terms.”

The realty company claims to be one of the best in Asia in terms of providing competitive pricing, highest quality and higher speed.

“In order to achieve these three criteria, we have to use the best labour, managers and know how. Unlike local companies, we bring all this from Korea and other countries.”

However, the big worry for the developer is the rising cost of land in Dubai.

“Land prices escalated phenomenally in the last three months of last year. What has been worrying is that the escalation has not been gradual. If I wanted to buy the same plot in Business Bay that I bought 18 months back, I would have to pay almost double the amount,” said Lee.

When asked why the company did not purchase more plots, he said: “We concentrate all our efforts on one project at a time. We don’t have a policy of buying plots in a row and then start selling projects.”

Founded in 1978, Sungwon is a large-scale integrated real estate development, construction and engineering company that employs more than 2,000 people. It is a publicly traded firm, which is listed on the Korean Stock Exchange. It focuses on luxury residential and commercial complexes, civil works, environmental plants and special projects such as championship golf courses and world-class stadia and resorts.

*In Dubai, the company has launched Santevill (pictured above), a mixed-use development in Business Bay and Santeview, a $300 million (Dh1.1 billlion) mixed-use tower in Cultural Village.*

“We chose Business Bay as we believe it will be the centre of Middle East business. The district will have numerous commercial towers where several professionals will be working. Keeping this in mind, we started constructing a luxury residential tower to cater to those wishing to live closer to work.”

Culture Village was chosen because of its proximity to the Dubai Creek, Lee said, adding: “We saw the site to be best suited for a residential and office complex.”

Sungwon has a large plot in the Lagoons and plans to construct high-rise residential tower there at the cost of more than Dh1 billion. “We are planning to build a residential tower in the Lagoons. We are still working on the project and an announcement will be made later this year.”

In May last year, Sungwon signed an important contract estimated at a $20 billion with Deira Investment Company, a newly created Dubai Government entity, to redevelop areas of old Dubai. Under the agreement, the Korean company will build houses, shopping malls, public facilities and harbour facilities in Deira.

BUILDING HOMELAND

Unlike other countries where their leading construction companies look for greener pastures overseas, the Korean construction companies were confined to their own boundaries. After the Second World War and the Korean War in 1953 the infrastructure was demolished in the country, so local companies concentrated their energies on their homeland. “With the assistance of the United States Government, United Nations and World Bank, we reconstructed our country and all of that was done by Korean companies,” Lee said.

Later in the 1970s, South Korean construction companies started venturing overseas and came to the Middle East.

“We sent a lot of labourers to construct roads and power plants in Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain, and the UAE. However, the biggest difference was that our labourers came with our Korean companies and went back with them.”

Once again, Korean companies along with their labourers are coming back to the Middle East, Lee said.

“We are bringing in Korean, Vietnamese and Mongolian workers, who we believe are more productive.”

In Qatar, Kuwait, Lebanon and Bahrain, the company is going to give priority to investing in public work on roads, railway tracks, sewage treatment plants, tunnels and bridges. The company recently won a Dh400 million contract from Bahrain to construct a massive flyover. The Isa Town Gate Intersection project is Sungwon’s first civil works project and its biggest road project in the Middle East.

“Our contract is the perfect example of a level playing field, as authorities were open to explore new construction techniques.”

The company is soon going to start participating in road construction work in Dubai, said the vice-president.

Soaring heights

*Sungwon is in talks with two investors to construct towers with more than 100 floors in Dubai.

“We are already in deep study to build towers with 100 plus floors. We are currently working on the design and concept for them,” said Lee.*

As to the construction of ground plus 50- to 80-storey towers, the company is holding talks with a dozen investors.

The criteria for awarding a building licence to developers in Dubai are based on height and getting an ‘unlimited’ height licence is an arduous task.

Korean construction companies are known for building the world’s tallest towers including the Burj Dubai and Petronas Towers.


----------



## helghast

OMG, i love Dubai. i wonder if this 100+ floor tower will be built in Business Bay


----------



## Julito-dubai

Can anyone help me with copying that stuff to this forum?. It is blocked and I don't know what to do...A new Tower!!!

http://www.click4dubaiproperties.com/Reliance-Tower-8.htm


----------



## bizzybonita

Atkins to form landscape team in Dubai

Architectural firm Atkins Middle East is planning to set up a landscape team in Dubai, Commercial Outdoor Design can reveal.

The firm, which already has a landscape division in Bahrain, is in the process of establishing a similar team in Dubai, Jim Carless, head of the landscape department at Atkins Middle East, told COD.

The team will start with around five or six people and then expand from there, Carless said

We aim to continue to grow the regional landscape architectural team over the next 12 months and to boost our overall landscape design capability within the Middle East, whilst also better servicing the needs of local projects in both locations," he said.

The new division will be operational from January and will work closely with the established Atkins architectural, masterplanning and infrastructure teams, Carless added.

The Bahrain-based landscape and urban design division, which was set up to support the firm's massive off-shore Durrat Al Bahrain development, has until now serviced projects in the Middle East and India region.

The division employs approximately 20 landscape architects in Bahrain including three that are based permanently on site at Durrat Al Bahrain.

The division offers a range of services including streetscape design, masterplanning, and community engagement.

Projects the landscape team has worked on in Dubai include the landscaped area of Iris Bay Tower in Business Bay, Dubai, as well as parts of Dubai Marina


----------



## Julito-dubai

The plan in the front shows the redeveloped Police area around Burj Al Arab, but what is the big one in the back?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2182599945&context=photostream&size=l

model of the development?


----------



## Julito-dubai

i think they are two alternatives for the same area


----------



## malec

They don't fit into the same space though


----------



## Julito-dubai

found this one here: translated from arabic: http://www.ggicouae.com/dubaimarinaprojects.php

650 million dirhams)

Said Mohammad Abdullah secret managing director in the company Gulf of public investment that the company has a new real estate project for the establishment of a residential tower in Marsa Dubai consists of 112 storeys including the ground floor and at altitudes of up to 400 meters, with total investment up to 650 million dirhams, which will tower nearly 800 apartments, a health club that integrated with rooms for a variety of sporting activities and parking areas for about 900 cars, in addition to a distinguished tourist cafe floor .104

The secret that the new tower is one of the highest residential towers to be built in Dubai over the coming period, which is designed to provide better accommodation for occupants of welfare services through the distinctive building is compatible with the latest modern needs of the inhabitants of the towers

He added that the company completed tower "Horizon Tower" composed of 47-storey residential units have been delivered to buyers on time, note that the company's investments in the tower is up to about 200 million dirhams

The Company continued investment in the real estate sector to Las


----------



## AltinD

That Jumeirah Hills development does not touch Wild Wadi at all and just a few excisting houses in the area are effected. Most of that area to be developed (opposite Dubai police Academy) is empty and is used as extra parking for the Madinat Jumeirah complex.

EDIT: Is the wide grey colored thing crossing the project, actually a canal? It seams it stretches inland, but where it goes?


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> The finding of the Day: Redevelopment of Port Rashid!!!! AMAZING !!!!
> 
> http://www.colabarchitecture.com/urbanPortRashid.htm
> 
> Port Rashid Master Plan
> 
> Port Rashid, a busy seaport in the Gulf city of Dubai, is being replaced by a larger and more efficient seaport five kilometers to the northwest. This move will leave a great waterfront redevelopment opportunity at Port Rashid. COLAB has been commissioned to master plan this expansive area as a new residential, commercial, and government center. The water-oriented design takes its inspiration from Venice and Amsterdam by incorporating a hierarchy of canals and streets. The integration of "water streets" and canals along with ample shaded areas work to create a pleasant pedestrian environment in this harsh desert climate.
> 
> ...Although this partly uses the Martime City location so it cannot be the final plan...



I think this is also old staff that is already dead from a few years already.


----------



## Omaro

AltinD said:


> That Jumeirah Hills development does not touch Wild Wadi at all and just a few excisting houses in the area are effected. Most of that area to be developed (opposite Dubai police Academy) is empty and is used as extra parking for the Madinat Jumeirah complex.
> 
> EDIT: Is the wide grey colored thing crossing the project, actually a canal? It seams it stretches inland, but where it goes?


I saw that huge empty plot of sand, but there are still several homes next to it which apparently will be gone when that is built. Anyway, it's not like they are not doing the same thing with the Creek extension (Through Safa Park and Jumeirah)


----------



## AltinD

^^ I already said "...a few existing houses in the area are effected"


----------



## Julito-dubai

maybe they take the canal right through al wasl and it will join the creek extension later? Means that a lot of houses have to be destroyed....


----------



## Imre

new gossip from Dubai Marina:

Oasis Beach Hotel will be removed and in that site going to be a new hotel with 90 floors, front of the Al Fattan Marina Towers


----------



## Morten_Denmark

Imre said:


> new gossip from Dubai Marina:
> 
> Oasis Beach Hotel will be removed and in that site going to be a new hotel with 90 floors, front of the Al Fattan Marina Towers


I would not be surprised - but 90 floors would be a surprise and this is why I dont think it is true. They are really screwing a lot of people.


----------



## bizzybonita

Imre said:


> new gossip from Dubai Marina:
> 
> Oasis Beach Hotel will be removed and in that site going to be a new hotel with 90 floors, front of the Al Fattan Marina Towers


inshallah the next is power station :banana::banana:


----------



## Naz UK

Great. This should put some dirt cheap JBR apartments back on the market, and I think i'll buy one this time round.


----------



## AltinD

Imre are you sure that the guy said ninety and not nineteen?


----------



## AltinD

BTW Oasis Beach Hotel (that MUST go) has the same managment then the the hotel in Al Fattan towers and either them or Al Fattan ownes it.


----------



## bizzybonita

what info altind mashallah ....


----------



## Naz UK

Isn't the Oasis and Al Fattan owned by Jebel Ali Interntional?


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Imre are you sure that the guy said ninety and not nineteen?


90 , nine zero hard to believe


any idea?

plot between the Botanica and the Skyview Towers

19/January/2008


----------



## Imre

what do you think?

:lol:



greenery just waste of place


----------



## Imre

any idea?

21/January/2008

next to Bavaria


----------



## Dubai Addiction

board with render is already there ... can't you zoom in on it on the original sized photo?


----------



## AltinD

That's The One Tower, and we have a thread already.


----------



## AITU

Naz UK said:


> Isn't the Oasis and Al Fattan owned by Jebel Ali Interntional?


^^Lieutenant General Mussabeh Rashid Al Fattan owns the land and the buildings, Jebel Ali International just run the properties. I believe he wasn't overly keen to give the land up when JBR / Marina was being built and he is highly regarded at the top.....


----------



## AltinD

^^ He's a good and old school friend with the Boss it seams.


----------



## bizzybonita

what hard work julitoooo thnx alot :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Julito-dubai

LoverOfDubai said:


> I am sorry, but can someone tell me where Majan is. Thank you.


next to City of Arabia in Dubailand


----------



## Julito-dubai

Another new one: Megawave by the architect of "The Pad" in BB

http://www.jameslawcybertecture.com/


----------



## BinDubai

and check out du tower in Ad as well, kinda weird but it should have been in Dubai in the first place :dunno:


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> Another new one: Megawave by the architect of "The Pad" in BB
> 
> http://www.jameslawcybertecture.com/


Megawave is designed by James Law Cybertecture International with the intention of bringing the rhythm of wave onto land. 

The 9-storey residential building is situated next to the beach of *Dubai **Waterfront* in a combined site consisting of six connected plots. Within the podium, it weaves through a parking level, low-rise retail and dining spaces on large floor plates defined by street frontages and punctuated by courtyards. 









The project is scheduled for *completion in 2010.* 

lol


----------



## bizzybonita

Shuffle Tower, Dubai UAE

The Shuffle Tower is a mixed used development that inspires a new kind of modern architecture that brings together the elements of residential, commercial and retail in an extremely innovative mix. By articulating these in a Cybertecture design, this vibrant and attractive project is entitled “Shuffle Tower” just like the notion of mixing music on a MP3 player. 

Three key elements of built forms are stack and juxtaposed to each other to create a matrix of buildings. The top element is a 129-metre residential tower whilst the middle element is a 69-metre office tower. Sharing the ocean view, both towers have high efficiency with a total of 35 floors. The lower element is a retail mall that connects the above elements. Between these forms are sky gardens and platforms that create a series of communal sky facilities floating above the beach. 

The building is mechanically jacked, allowing the twisting angle between the office tower and the residents tower to change over time, affording different views over the seasons. 
The project is scheduled for completion in 2009.


----------



## bizzybonita

*Ocean Waves *

Ocean Waves is a unique beach front building that is built on an elongated and narrow site facing the beach and ocean *on Dubai Waterfront*. 

Conceived as a “fish” that produces a “wave” of motion as it swims towards the sea, the building’s undulating form creates the unique ability to afford ocean views from each apartment though a “fish scale” of balconies and bay windows. 

To further enhance the views as a Cybertecture building, vision enhancing cameras on the beach actively broadcasts video to each apartment so that they have a real time link to the ocean. 

The project is scheduled for *completion in 2009. *


----------



## BinDubai

amazing thanx bizzy


----------



## bizzybonita

much luv bindubai it's for the dubai alawys


----------



## Imre

few towers coming soon

more pics by Nakheel


----------



## Stephan23

mg: This is the Waterfront!!!!!  I really hope for some towers over 500 meters :nuts:


----------



## Imre

lots of points for Dubai


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Not just because of this


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.sg.ae/ updates on this one


----------



## six453

that's OMA's ras al khaimah proposal with Atkin's karachi port tower landmark tower coupled with some generic towers... hmm what a way to create a city!


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.sg.ae/ updates on this one


this one for zabeel park


----------



## Julito-dubai

Where do I have to put this?

Al Ameri Tower, TECOM

http://www.albotmah.com/al-ameri_tower.html


----------



## Julito-dubai

Another proposal, unknown location


----------



## Julito-dubai

Sea view hotel in al-Raffa

SEA View HotelDesign Projects > Hotels
Porject Type: Five Star Hotel Building 
Discription: B + G + 7 Floors+ Health Club.
Cinet: MR. BADER MOHD BUKHAMMAS.
Main Consultant: N.E.B National Engineering Buru.
Location: Al-Raffa - Dubai - UAE
Plot Number: 316-848




For this project is made as an extension for the existing Sea View hotel which is going to have a five star services and unique building style with its .


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.albotmah.com/dadhabai_hotel.html

5 Star Hotel in TECOM area


----------



## malec

That makes no sense, don't they have a height restriction there?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

DubaiFlo, aka giant kid was allowed into Dubai , so i guess we dont have a hight limit !

125 floors ? :O wooah


----------



## AltinD

malec said:


> That makes no sense, don't they have a height restriction there?


Hard Rock Caffe is just some hundreds meters away from Marina's tallest block. What height restrictions? 



Dubai_Boy said:


> DubaiFlo, aka giant kid was allowed into Dubai , so i guess we dont have a hight limit !


That was Dubai-Lover. :bash:


----------



## malec

Oh right I thought he meant the hard rock hotel is being moved and a 125 floor supertall taking its place


----------



## Stephan23

Imre said:


> I have another gossip, Hard Rock Cafe will be removing and 125 storeys supertall coming soon.
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


Wow!! 125 floors is great!! Hope this goes trough :nuts:

125 floors should be around 500 meters


----------



## ZZ-II

cool news,a new 125F tower would fit great there 

and yes stephan, it will be for sure over 500m i think


----------



## malec




----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ WTF is that ? Not the unknown emaar plot !?!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

appears so, those towers look nice but the density of the tallest block with these additional towers will be crazy...


----------



## Stephan23

Very stylish towers! The glass looks nice. But in that part of Dubai Marina?? :hm:
Count around 90F. Hope we get some new info soon!!


----------



## bizzybonita

i can't see anything wonderful in those towers !!


----------



## Stephan23

^^But I kay:. But I agree, that they are better in Dubai Promenade or so!


----------



## bizzybonita

in that location iam with you ,


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.zwarts.jansma.nl/artefact-1438-en.html


The Unicorn 

High-rise office-building along the Arabian coast 





design: 2006 



The Unicorn is a concept for a tower based on the horn of the mythical unicorn. The tower, situated in Dubai or elsewhere along the coast of the United Arab Emirates, can provide office space for different companies or could serve as the headquarter for one big company. Main designtheme is a spiral reaching out to the sky, symbolising infinity and connecting heaven and earth.

The entrance of the tower consists of an easily descending surface, leading people down into a lobby under a garden, surrounded by restaurants, conference-rooms and shops. A curved collonade of elevatorshafts leads to a hall with elevators. All floor-plans comply to the theme of the spiral: both floors and voids, a quarter of each floor, spiral up along the core. Standing on one of the terraces in the main void, one will experience a cascade of inner gardens spiraling down. Each garden terrace gives access to the adjacent office space.

The void brings daylight deep into the building, reducing the need for artificial light. A double skin façade helps protecting the inner space from the heat of the sun: the hot air in the corridor between the glass layers rises to the top of the building, where it can be expelled. The Unicorn is 300 metres high and contains 55.000 sqm of floor space, conference rooms and service space. On ground-level there is another 40.000 sqm of floor space available.

The tower expresses sustainability and grace. Its shape grows from the surrounding landscape. A sloping garden extends to a path climbing up along the main structure of the building. The path collects the water from the elevations above and is covered by plants and small trees. The sloping roof garden, to which the path is connected, is part of a larger park with a wadi and various wet and dry landscape zones. The park also offers public space for both inhabitants and office-workers during their lunch-break.


----------



## helghast

^^ that project is dead, right ?


----------



## Dubai Addiction

it's indeed a very old project


----------



## SA BOY

Ok Hardrock tower is now next to al attar tower on SZR 
also test piles underway on the Al Burj


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

SA BOY said:


> Ok Hardrock tower is now next to al attar tower on SZR
> also test piles underway on the Al Burj


which one?

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Omniyat to quadruple Dubai portfolio to $6b 
Staff Report
Published: February 14, 2008, 00:45


Dubai: Omniyat Properties yesterday said it will quad-ruple the value of its property portfolio in Dubai to Dh21 billion ($6 billion) in 2008, following an excellent year that saw its sales double and its profits tripled in 2007 compared to the previous year. 

Mehdi Amjad, President and CEO of Omniyat Holdings, announced that the group's flagship company, Omniyat Properties, achieved sales of just over Dh3 billion ($817 million) last year compared to Dh1.5 billion ($408 million) in its debut year in 2006. 

He also revealed that the Omniyat Holdings group's profits tripled in 2007 compared to the previous year but did not disclose the company's profits value. 

"We are a privately-held company and we are not obliged to reveal our figures, but I can tell you that our shareholders are very happy with the tripling of the profits," Amjad said. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


He noted that even though Omniyat launched substantially less projects in 2007 than its debut year, it managed to achieve far better financial results. "This was due to the nature of the two projects we launched last year, which were more sophisticated and more valuable than our previous five projects that were launched in 2006," he explained.

In 2007, Omniyat launch-ed The Pad, an Dh585 million tower and The Opus. 

In 2008, Omniyat Properties will deliver both One Business Bay and Bayswater, and it is now on track to completing these two projects on schedule. 

This year will also see the value of the company's portfolio quadruple to more than Dh21 billion almost double the company's previously-announced plans for over Dh10 billion in 2008. 

"In addition to the Dh5.5 billion we have already launched in the last two years, we will be bringing to the market another Dh15 billion worth of real estate and that's just in Dubai," Amjad said.

Omniyat Holdings, he noted, will soon announce locations of the plots of lands that it has acquired throughout Dubai, all in prime locations. 

R


----------



## AltinD

^^ He said Al Attar Business Center, which will make it next to that yellow old building


----------



## SA BOY

correcto and in front of the RitZ carlton in DIFC


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Tamouh considers plan for ski slope at Jebel Hafeet
Published: 15 February 2008 15:51 GMT Author: Colin Foreman More by this Author Last Updated: 15 February 2008 15:51 
Controversial plans to build an indoor ski slope on the highest peak in Abu Dhabi are being considered by local developer Tamouh Investments, as part of a major mixed-used development.
The ski slope on Jebel Hafeet mountain will be the key element in the development planned for the outskirts of Al-Ain, the second-largest city in the emirate.

The multi-billion-dollar scheme is still in the planning stages and is understood to be awaiting final approval from the government and local authorities before construction work can start.

The project is controversial as it will radically alter the appearance of Jebel Hafeet.

It is also expected to pose environmental concerns, as the 1,240-metre mountain is regarded as a national landmark, offering views of Al-Ain, Buraimi and Oman.

The slope will be about 2 kilometres long, running from the top of the mountain.

It will utilise similar snow production technology to the smaller 400 metre ski slope at Mall of the Emirates in Dubai.

Although the scheme will use the natural slope of the mountain, it will still require substantial work to alter the profile of the mountainside.

The developer hopes that the ski slope will meet criteria for Olympic events, creating a year-round training facility for top-class skiing.

Although the ski slope will dwarf other developments in the area, it is not the first construction project being planned for Jebel Hafeet. A three-lane highway leads to the top of the mountain where there are palaces and the Jebel Hafeet hotel.

Tamouh is assessing a variety of options for the real estate components of the project, including a large residential development at the foot of Jebel Hafeet, together with hotels, golf courses and parks.

Ski slopes are a popular attraction for developments in the UAE.

Dubai-based Majid al-Futtaim Group opened a ski slope as part of its Mall of the Emirates shopping centre in 2005, and the local 32 Group is planning a snow dome at Dubailand.

In Abu Dhabi, plans have been considered for a ski slope at Marina Mall, and in Ras al-Khaimah, an outdoor ski slope and resort is planned on the slopes of Jebel Jais - where temperatures in the winter fall low enough to sustain man-made snow outdoors.

Rakeer Development has created a masterplan project with Dutch architectural firm OMA.

Abu Dhabi-based developers are planning several schemes in Al-Ain. Al-Qudra Real Estate is planning the Ain al-Faydah project close to Jebel Hafeet, together with a sports city close to the Dubai road, while Sorouh Real Estate has appointed the local Ewan Architectural & Engineering Consultancy as the consultant for its Nagfa hotel and mall development (MEED 26:10:07).

Known as the Garden City, Al-Ain is the second-largest city in Abu Dhabi emirate and is located in the eastern region on the Omani border. Its low-density layout, green boulevards and cooler temperatures during the summer make it a popular retreat. 


Author: Colin Foreman. Senior Gulf Correspondent
Dubai

R


----------



## SA BOY

Stratos Tower by galadhari (BB.B04.001) as per the Gulf news today is to be G+80, Anyone seen this


----------



## Julito-dubai

yes, thread exists:::


----------



## Julito-dubai

some new findings...

http://www.oosterhuis.nl/quickstart/index.php?id=474
http://www.oosterhuis.nl/quickstart/index.php?id=477
http://www.oosterhuis.nl/quickstart/index.php?id=461
http://www.oosterhuis.nl/quickstart/index.php?id=434


----------



## AltinD

^^ WTF is this project from them: http://www.oosterhuis.nl/quickstart/index.php?id=155 The Dutchs are really weird :lol:


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> I have another gossip, Hard Rock Cafe will be removing and 125 storeys supertall coming soon.
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


more info:

developer: Tameer
arch: Fosters


----------



## AltinD

What's with Tameer abandoning Adnan Saffarini and going for big-guns instead :lol:


----------



## Imre

maybe this going to be the Princess Tower 2 which was the gossip before


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.alfaraaproperties.com/project/aboutProperty.aspx?Hid_NewsID=39

New one somewhere in Dubai....

I know a very accurate description but there wasn't anything else


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.bmriviera.com/rivieradreams/


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.batleypartners.com/index.php?mod=submain&SubPage_ID=28


----------



## Julito-dubai

I found a possible masterplan for Culture Village phase to. We will see some new SKYSCRAPERS !!!

Commissioned by a quasi governmental development agency, this futuristic materplan focuses on bringing urban spaces to life, using cultural activities as an energiser, instigator and event provider. While the city is well known for its recognisable landmarks, Dubai has few interactive urban spaces. Squares and streets have lost the role the original Bur Dubai played - a series of walkways, streets, piazzas and spatial thresholds teeming with life and active pedestrian endeavors. The masterplan fuses cultural functions with a network of pedestrian linkages. An urban "index" square draws people from the landing area of the nearby Marina on the Creek, and acts as a spatial collector for the various fashion hotels, City Library, Theatres and mixed use neighbourhoods.





more about this one




http://www.batleypartners.com/index.php?mod=main&Page=11


----------



## Julito-dubai

btw. what is district 10 of Dubai Marina?

http://www.batleypartners.com/index.php?mod=submain&SubPage_ID=33

http://www.bermelloajamil.com/portal/markets.aspx

Website of company that redevelops port rashid


----------



## bizzybonita

wonderful finiding  Julito


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.broadwaymalyan.com

a competition proposal by this company



AND MINA ZAYED!!!

wow!!!

http://www.broadwaymalyan.com/projects/masterplanning/mina-zayed-abu-dhabi.cfm?country=xx#


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.cassiaftp.com/details.asp?id=282#/

http://www.cassiaftp.com/details.asp?id=276

- UNCONVENTIONAL CONCEPT: * DISPLAYING MOST OF THE ONE BEDROOM APARTMENTS AROUND 4 LARGE COURTYARDS LAVISHLY * THE 2 BEDROOM OVERLOOK THE EXTERNAL LANDSCAPE AND THE ROADS * THE FACILITIES AND AMENITIES ARE LOCATED IN THE BASEMENT AROUND PATIOS

2- BASEMENT: * PARKING FOR 198 PLACES AND POSSIBLY 208 PLACES BY RELOCATING THE MEP SERVICES UNDER THE CHILDREN PLAY AREA (6409 m2) * MEP SERVICES AND OTHER SERVICES (475 m2) * CAFETERIA FOR ABOUT 110 SEATS (475 m2) * MUTI PURPOSE HALL / CINEMA FOR 180 SEATS (475 m2) * HEALTH CLUB (GYM, AEOROBICS, SAUNA, MASSAGE, AND CHANGING ROOMS (475m2) * ADMINISTRATION, LIBRARY / READING ROOM / PLAY ROOM (475 m2) * SMALL SHOPS

3- GROUND FLOOR: * EXTERNAL ACCESS FROM LATERAL ROAD * LANSCAPING ALL AROUND AND MORE SPECIFICALLY WITHIN THE FOUR COURTYARDS AND THE INTERIOR ATRIUMS * MAIN ENTRANCE HALL / RECEPTION AND DROP OFF PORCHE * CHILDREN PLAY GROUND * JOGGING TRACK AMONG THE LANSCAPE * ACCESS TO UNDERGROUND BY A RAMP * 55 APARTMENTS (33 OF ONE BEDROOM AND 22 OF TWO BEDROOM)

4- 1ST FLOOR: * 57 APARTMENTS (33 OF ONE BEDROOM AND 24 OF TWO BEDROOM)

5- 2ND FLOOR: * 57 APARTMENTS (33 OF ONE BEDROOM AND 24 OF TWO BEDROOM)

6- ROOF TERRACE: * DESIGNED TO BE EVENTUALLY USED AS FAMILY / PARTIES / EVENTS GATHERING DURING NICE WEATHER * A/C MACHINERIES BEHIND SCREENS

7- ARCHITECTURAL CHARACTER: MODERN WITH LOCAL TOUCH AND CHARACTER


----------



## Julito-dubai

also found this:

University Hospital

Confluence is providing the project management services on this remarkable project located in the heart of Dubai Health Care City. ‘The Dubai University Hospital' will be a chief tertiary care 400 bed facility. 

Designed as a state-of-the-art educational medical institution and affiliated with the world-renowned Harvard Medial International, the Hospital buildings will consist of two towers on footprints of approximately 200,000 square feet. On completion the facility will comprise: 

One tower of 18 stories which will house clinics, surgery, intensive care units, offices plant rooms and bedroom levels
One tower of 5 floors housing office and educational facilities
Three basement levels of car park
The total built up area totals over 2.4 million square feet.
The Hospital will have complex interfaces with the Harvard Medical School Dubai Centre and the five-star, 500-key Jumeriah Hotel adjacent to the campus. 



Project Details
Location Dubai, UAE 
Client Dubai Health Care City 
Confluence Role Project Management 
Project Value AED 1.7 Billion 
Commenced January 2007 
Completion September 2010 
Project Sector Education
Health

http://www.confluencepm.com/projects.aspx


----------



## Julito-dubai

park of Dubai Marina


----------



## Julito-dubai

Mahdinat Bader, Dubai:

http://www.dargroup.com/flash/index_flash.php?isvars=false

???


----------



## Stephan23

^^Tower should be around 250 meters high (without spire) if you compare the whole tower with the 200 ft. spire!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Imre

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Imre

2 more from the flickr, Al Burj


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg lmao this is amazing God i love DUBAI!!!


----------



## Morten_Denmark

*where ?*

Now the next big question - where will it be ? Behind the Marina ? We hope for an annoucement soon by Nakeel


----------



## Julito-dubai

from the renders it look like pretty close to the coast. maybe this is a false render or there is more than one tower!


----------



## BinDubai

Stunning !!! thank you nakheel and Imre


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Surely we already know where.


----------



## bizzybonita

heeya heeya


----------



## jonovision

OMFG!!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Morten_Denmark

Like if Nakeel has not before changed their mind hno:


----------



## bizzybonita

*# ABU DUBAI PROJECTS THREAD*

200 new buildings planned in Abu Dhabi 










About 200 new buildings will come into the Abu Dhabi property market in 2008 and 2009 through Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank (ADCB).

ADCB has been given the mandate to take over the management of the "Commercial Buildings Department" known as the Shaikh Khalifa Committee, a Gulf News report said.

The 200 buildings are the newly approved projects.

The report quoted Ervin Knox, ADCB's chief executive officer, as saying there are about 3,500 commercial buildings and about 55,000 residential units. "We are still in the process of taking over, but the target date for full takeover is July 1, 2008," he said.

By taking over the management of this government activity, a part of ADCB's mandate is to improve the service and at the same time maintain the existing cost structure or even reduce it in some cases, the report said.

R


----------



## bizzybonita

Abu Dhabi 2008: quality vs quantity?










With competition between Dubai's booming construction industry and the more reserved Abu Dhabi growing stronger, the FM sector is set to rapidly emerge in the UAE's capital.

According to Stephen Barker, director, Operon, there is currently a distinct division between the Dubai and Abu Dhabi FM markets. "It's different in Abu Dhabi. The clients are more mature, street wise and selective. I don't think it's quite as cut-throat.



The FM market is different in Abu Dhabi. The clients are more mature, street wise and selective"You'll find that a developer in Dubai might want to align itself with one service provider. But here, people have been 
commercially sharp and know some of the developments are too big for just one FM company. So they've used three models, a joint venture, strategic partnership and simple outsourcing," he Barker.

Last year's research report on the FM market, conducted by Frost & Sullivan, concluded that the UAE in particular, was seeing a shift from single service providers to a more integrated package. A trend Iain Hartfield, general manager, ServeU, is also experiencing.

"People are just getting used to the idea of integrated services, whereas at the moment, everyone still provides single streams. They are slowly coming round and this is evidenced by some key clients starting to ask about it," he said.

The reason for this trend could stem from the large-scale developments Abu Dhabi is currently witnessing, starting to take shape. Aldar's Al Raha Beach and Yas Island developments and the Tourism Development & Investment Company's (TDIC) Saadiyat Island, to name a few.

Karim Alayli, regional manager for the Middle East at Norbain, supports this claim. "The idea of facilities management is still quite a new concept in Abu Dhabi, but the large-scale projects will help the growth of the sector. I believe that in the third quarter of 2008, we will see many advancements in FM."

With the potential promise of large FM contracts up for grabs this year, Barker predicts that more players will start to enter the Abu Dhabi market.

"If you look at the size of the market and amount of large-scale, prestige developments and then work out what the FM market will be worth over the next five to 10 years, I think it will attract more players.

"Whether companies are present in the marketplace or not, if they have an eye for expansion and an eye to develop they will consider Abu Dhabi."

Mohammed Abou Laban, business development manager, Emcor Facilities Services, agrees that the FM market will gain pace this year, but also thinks Abu Dhabi will remain consistent and stay a little more reserved.

"Here in Abu Dhabi, the growth is generally more measured than Dubai and the customers prefer to take their time to get it right. I see the people knowing more about FM and the big customers are taking their time to establish what is the best solution for them. They are learning from other people's mistakes," he said

via arabianbusiness


----------



## bizzybonita

Atkins designed this visually idiosyncratic tower, located in the prestigious Business Bay area, which seamlessly meshes both traditional and contemporary design. 

The Al Shafar Development has two distinct parts, a 25-storey tower which sits atop a six storey podium, primarily designed for residential use. 

Within the tower, 21 floors of apartments sit above duplex garden apartments. In total, there are 30 one-bedroom apartments, 150 two-bedroom apartments and 140 one-bedroom apartments. 

The six-storey podium rises from ground level and has a landscaped deck. In addition, the building houses a mechanical services floor, parking both on the rooftop and on three additional floors, and there’s an entrance on the ground floor along with retail facilities and mechanical services. 

The exterior of the building comprises glass, marblite finished pre-cast and composite aluminium panels. All North facing glazing is in tinted glass with low e-coating and the balustrades are fully tempered and heat soak tested. 



any thread for this in BB ???


----------



## AltinD

^^ There is


----------



## Stephan23

This possible design of Al Burj is great, but what is the other over 1.000 meter skyscraper which is coming???? 

Also the new 'City' which will be launched in March. Can't wait!!!!!! :nuts:


----------



## bobmoore

Does anybody have any latest pictures of The Tiara Residence on The Palm or can advise on its completion date!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Thread exists here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319976


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Some sort of Meed Dubai Megaprojects 2008 thing going on at Al Marooj Hotel on March 3 - 4. Hopefully we will get some new / interesting info.

:cheers:


----------



## helghast

Stephan23 said:


> This possible design of Al Burj is great, but what is the other over 1.000 meter skyscraper which is coming????
> 
> Also the new 'City' which will be launched in March. Can't wait!!!!!! :nuts:


what new city????????, something like the burj dubai development


----------



## Imre

Dubai Mega City


----------



## helghast

^^ omg, when will there be renders available of this project ?


----------



## Imre

hopefully ,in March


----------



## Naz UK

I can't wait for March then.


----------



## LoverOfDubai

I think you forgot to change your calendar. It is already March.


----------



## AltinD

^^ And why do you think he said that? :lol:


----------



## Imre

Dear Sir/Madam 



I’m glad to keep you informed that we are pre-launching a project in Dubai Marina on the 4th week of March which consists of the following:



· G+90 Residential Building 

· G+90 Residential Building 

· G+100 Commercial Building 



The project is in a very attractive location in the Dubai Marina development and it is directly facing the lake. (Please find the attached location map).



If you would like to be contacted on the pre launch please reply to my email verifying if you will be looking for Commercial or residential.



I look forward to hearing from you 





Best Regards


----------



## AltinD

^^ Where's the map?


----------



## Imre

betterhomes sent this but forgot the map,hopefully will send soon


----------



## Naz UK

Will this be a Nakheel project?


----------



## germantower

They say directly at the lake, maybe some project at the "secret EMAAR" plot at the tallest bock?


----------



## Imre

mystery solved


----------



## germantower

So today is a day of big disappointment for some investors........Buying units without having a good view soon!


----------



## Dubai Addiction

can those towers be the kebab buildings?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Not confirmed yet. Better homes now denying this is the plot for the 3 towers.


----------



## AltinD

^^ They deny also that the pictures they show in their website are not theirs and stallen from internet forums such SSC.


----------



## Imre

they deny but I have got the email from them , and they will send more details soon


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Can you double confirm the location with them please Imre when they send more details.


----------



## Imre

yes, I will ask again!


----------



## Julito-dubai

rumors of two new towers in Majan called "Evergreen Towers" no picture yet (2x29F)

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2515259.html

Schon Residences, Jebel Ali Downtown:



http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2514519.html

another unknown 30F residence in Majan


----------



## Julito-dubai

btw. this also means that the prison will be gone. So no more burj views from there....


----------



## Smack!!

Lol i have never seen a prison in Dubai...


----------



## AltinD

^^ Keep it that way.


----------



## Julito-dubai

I mean the prison next to that hospital on the opposite side of Sheikh Zayed Road when seen from Burj Dubai


----------



## smussuw

^^ they've moved from the prison over a year ago anyway and it is a deserted area right now.


----------



## Stephan23

smussuw said:


> so here is a better one.



To many islands in my opinion!!! hno:


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Is that batman island I see ? :nuts:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2591336.html

2x50 F for Waterfront


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/property/search/unit/7-sungate+iii

Sungate III in JVS


----------



## Julito-dubai

Landmark Tower, Maritime City


----------



## Dubai Addiction

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.tak.com.my/masterplanning_dubai.html
> 
> have a look here. some more renders from the waterfront. etc!!!!


On the Madinat Al Arab pic you still see a (quite large) building on the old al burj spot ... wouldn't be surprised if something big is indeed (still) going to be build there...


----------



## Stephan23

Julito-dubai said:


> Landmark Tower, Maritime City



Wow, looks stunning !! :cheers::nuts:


----------



## Stephan23

51+51 floor boxy towers. Hope they will look better in reality!!


----------



## LoverOfDubai

*Jumeirah Garden City: a bad idea?*

I love Dubai, but I feel the city is making a lot of bad decisions. This new project will destroy the Gulf and eliminate waves from reaching the shore.
I was angered when I read this statement by smussuw: "Most of the Area that will be affected is either very old houses like Satwa and part of Al Wasl or facilities like schools or parks."
Why does Dubai destroy history and community spaces? Why can they not renovate the area and attempt to improve it instead of completely removing everything and starting over?
Many times, preserving old structures makes a city better. By removing them, a city destroys any sense of belonging one has with the place in which they grew up. Also, it is much cheaper to renovate than to demolish and create a new area of the city.

Does anyone share the same concerns as me, or am I alone in these sentiments?


----------



## smussuw

^^ My only concerns is that the citizens are treated like ping balls and keep kicking them from one place to another and the compensation is not enough. I mean if citizens are not being respected by the government who would earn that respect? As for the old houses, they are just crappy houses that are no longer suitable for living. Most of the new houses will not be affected but I still question the reason why we need such projects? With such silly names?


----------



## AltinD

LoverOfDubai said:


> I love Dubai, but I feel the city is making a lot of bad decisions. This new project will destroy the Gulf and eliminate waves from reaching the shore.
> I was angered when I read this statement by smussuw: "Most of the Area that will be affected is either very old houses like Satwa and part of Al Wasl or facilities like schools or parks."
> Why does Dubai destroy history and community spaces? Why can they not renovate the area and attempt to improve it instead of completely removing everything and starting over?
> Many times, preserving old structures makes a city better. By removing them, a city destroys any sense of belonging one has with the place in which they grew up. Also, it is much cheaper to renovate than to demolish and create a new area of the city.
> 
> Does anyone share the same concerns as me, or am I alone in these sentiments?



The area is of absolutely no historical, herritage of cultural importance. Is more like a shaunty town.


----------



## Smack!!

I am for the Idea, this is needed! But what the hell is up with all those new islands?


----------



## smussuw

u've just insulted our area AltinD :bash:


----------



## AltinD

It seams Hard Rock Cafe closes on June 15th ... it's a done deal. :runaway:


----------



## LoverOfDubai

AltinD said:


> The area is of absolutely no historical, herritage of cultural importance. Is more like a shaunty town.


Whether it has historical importance or not, buildings should not be torn down because they are "old." Like I said before, they can be improved.

And I agree with Smack!!, why the islands? I think that too many projects include islands and water (The Palm, The World, The Waterfront, The Lagoons, Jumeirah Islands, Business Bay, etc.). It is becoming something that most developers are using; projects that do not have islands or use extensive amounts of water may attract more attention.


For smussuw:
I know you are a national so I want to ask you a question. Is it possible for nationals to meet (or have some form of contact) with Sheikh Mohammed? Are you allowed to tell him what you think about some of these projects (i.e. The Universe, Jumeirah Garden City) and how you think they are effecting, or will effect, the residents?


----------



## Stephan23

AltinD said:


> It seams Hard Rock Cafe closes on June 15th ... it's a done deal. :runaway:



And than there will be a 120 floor tower !!!! :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

BTW: Only 10 days to go and we know where the new towers in the marina will look like!!!


----------



## AltinD

Stephan23 said:


> And than there will be a 120 floor tower !!!! :cheers:


And there will be no Hard Rock Cafe no more. :bash:


----------



## AltinD

LoverOfDubai said:


> Whether it has historical importance or not, buildings should not be torn down because they are "old." Like I said before, they can be improved.


Please ...


----------



## malec

AltinD said:


> And there will be no Hard Rock Cafe no more. :bash:


Aren't they going to have one in the hotel on SZR?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Not neccessarily. The Hotel and Caffe rights are separate and HRC was franchised while the hotel is being developed in association with the HR group itself. 

The problem is that HRC is a real icon of Dubai (one of the few) and it's really big, one of the World's biggest actually and have a resident band playing everynight. If they build another one right away, it would be ok with me. 

Besides, I doubt anything will happen for a few years on the plot. It seams more as a trophy purchace of land for future use and speculations, but we will see. I mean with all the free plots in the area and the acute shortagge of construction materials and personel.


----------



## DUBAI

All hard rock hotels have a cafe, so i guess the licences are linked


----------



## AltinD

^^ But they have been very evasive about the fact of having one in their Dubai hotel.


----------



## helghast

Stephan23 said:


> And than there will be a 120 floor tower !!!! :cheers:


do you have any idea what its going to look like ?


----------



## dubaiflo

The huge sand area at the end of Al Wasl road (MotE) opposite the gas station is boarded and some bulldozers are there.. any info on that?


----------



## Stephan23

helghast said:


> do you have any idea what its going to look like ?


Nope!!! Can't remember for a render!!

Maybe we will know more in the near future!! But love the idea to have a 120 floor monster on this plot!


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> And there will be no Hard Rock Cafe no more. :bash:



and will be removing the Palm Hotel as well.

yesterday I heard the latest gossip:

R.I.P. Sheraton Jumeirah (Dubai Marina) 

still no info about the new tower there, to long process...


----------



## malec

^^



malec said:


> Dubai Marina 2015???


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

They would earn as much money as they can!!

Great info Imre, maybe another 90 to 100 floor monster


----------



## Smack!!

Woah woah.... what happened to the location of Hard Rock Hotel on SZR?? is it still there or the tower built on the place of Hard Rock Cafe is different?


----------



## AltinD

^^ No relation at all between the two.


----------



## Smack!!

Gah Altin read.... 

So its a different tower which will be built in the place of the Hard Rock Cafe... ok


----------



## bizzybonita

i need English in my life ..


----------



## Naz UK

....And goodbye Hilton Jumeirah.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Fact, rumour or just blabbering?


----------



## dubaiflo

Would not be a surpise. 

but then again it will be interesting to see if JBR keeps its seaview.. 

Stephan what is that 10days until we will see the new marina towers' designs?


----------



## Stephan23

G+90 F
G+90 F
G+100 F

We don't really know the designs!! They are coming out end of March!!!


----------



## helghast

not only that, but isnt there going to be a whole new city proposed for dubai ??? by the end of this month


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Stephan23 said:


> G+90 F
> G+90 F
> G+100 F


:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## AltinD

Dubai_Steve said:


> :bash::bash::bash:


It should have rather been like this:

:bash:
:bash:
:bash:


----------



## Stephan23

helghast said:


> not only that, but isnt there going to be a whole new city proposed for dubai ??? by the end of this month



We think it's 'The Waterfront'!! It's launched already!! :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo

Where did u hear of these towers?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Imre received some info about them a couple of weeks ago. Check "The Torch" and "Unknown Emaar project" threads.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

An amazing new development in Dubai Coming May 2008 by Dubai Select


----------



## mackie1964

I can't wait until May :bash::bash:

Would it be too much to ask them to build one first :dunno:


----------



## High Times

^^

Greekgirl should be back soon then, probably under a different name.


----------



## Dubai_Steve




----------



## Dubai Addiction

is this masterplan for park square already known?










or is it just old?


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's not old









... It's DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Dubai Addiction

ok  sorry for posting


----------



## AltinD

^^ No worries.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BHRLMXwhBg

Bawadi project

Bawadi Park - Dubai
EEK Architects' design vision for Bawadi Park is to create a walkable "micro-city" where buildings and public spaces are seamlessly interwoven in a single network. More info and video after the jump...


The design concentrates a significant level of built development along the perimeter of a gracious open space known as Bawadi Park. Bawadi Park lies at the very heart of this four-block project both in terms of its location and in terms of its significance. Surrounded on all four sides by built development with an unmistakably urban feel, Bawadi Park functions within its immediate urban environment like Central Park does within Manhattan or Hyde Park does within London: it provides a retreat for city-dwellers in the middle of a dense, high-energy urban environment.

Central to the design vision is an appreciation of the delicate relationship between urban density and energy consumption. In this vision, land is treated as a precious resource in which vertical expansion is the only truly efficient possibility for urban growth.

Emaar Bawadi JV
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Architect: Ehrenkrantz Eckstut & Kuhn Architects
Design leader: Raya Ani
Design team: Qian Li, Jungwoo Ji, Cat Kochanski, Libby Cooper
Animation: Silkroad Beijing / Graham Holly


----------



## Julito-dubai

omniyat properties, dubai waterfront:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreekrabbe/2345842084/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Julito-dubai

McGettigan to develop Dubai scheme 
Sunday, March 11, 2007 - By Ian Kehoe
Donegal hotelier Jim McGettigan plans to increase his business in Dubai by developing a major new residential property scheme in an exclusive suburb of the city.

McGettigan, who already has extensive interests in Dubai, has acquired a site near the Dubai waterfront and intends to build a *22-storey serviced apartment tower.*
McGettigan bought the land through one of his subsidiary companies, Bonnington Residence, but the development will be managed by a related company, Bonnington Waterfront.

The apartments are due to go on the market shortly.

The land was acquired last year and is near to Bonnington Tower, McGettigan’s 40-storey apartment complex and five-star hotel at the exclusive Jumeirah Lakes.

The tower will open at the end of this year, but the 289 apartments are already sold out.

McGettigan is also building Jumeirah Village, a complex of 900 apartments and townhouses.

This development also includes a swimming pool and a central garden.

Through his Bonnington Group, McGettigan, 69, also has significant interests in Ireland and Britain. The flagship hotel is the Bonnington in London, which has almost 260 rooms.

Accounts just filed for the London hotel show that it had a turnover of stg£7.3 million (€10.8 million) and made a pre-tax profit of stg£1.7 million for the year ending March 31, 2006.The shareholders of the company took a dividend of stg£1.2 million from the company.

The accounts state that the group has spent stg£5.6million upgrading the hotel over the last seven years.

McGettigan is also planning a second London hotel on the site of the former Gillette factory in west London.

Bonnington bought the site for stg£32.5 million in 2005 and now intends to build a 500-bedroom hotel and conference centre.

The group’s main holding company, Bonnington Group Plc, had a turnover of stg£10.05 million for the year ending March 31, 2006, and made a pre-tax profit of stg£889,000.

The group operates an estate agency and owns several hotels in Dublin, including the Regency North Star in Amiens Street, Dublin.

McGettigan, a former waiter on the QE2, also owns McGettigan’s pub in Queen Street, Dublin, where he started out his business empire in 1964. 

http://archives.tcm.ie/businesspost/2007/03/11/story21764.asp

found this via the newly updated map of dubai


----------



## Stephan23

:lol: better name would be 'Pants-tower'!!!


----------



## bizzybonita

Islamic Museum Of Dubai 
The International Islamic Museum is an abstract expression of a mosque. A mosque is simply a Cube, Dome and Minerat. Ideally the most important element of the mosque that filters light and creates a poetic space is the Dome. In Islamic expression a dome represents heaven and by applying a vertical force we create the following:

The Cube is sunken 12 meters underneath the Ground for Museum space. The light is then filtered from above the Museum space through the 16 Geometric patterns of Islam. The Islamic Pattern is an apt, symbol of religion that emphasizes one god, symbolizing also the role of Mecca, the centre of Islam towards which all Muslim face to prayer. The three fundamental figures in Islamic architecture are the Triangle, Square, and Hexagon. The patterns are a combination of Water, Glass (to filter light to the Museum) and stone pavements.

The Dome (represents heaven) is placed on the ground and it has been divided in to THIRTY segments to represent the Thirty Chapters of the Holly Book Quran. The writing of the Holly Book Quran ( suras ) are scripted in between the Thirty Chapters. 
The Monument interconnects the dome and the Cube as one object and also represents the 5 pillars of Islam which are Shahadah – The testimony of Faith, Salat – Prayer, Sawm – Fasting on Ramadan, Zakat – The paying of alms, Hajj – The pilgrimage to Mecca . The Sculpture is a glass structure, is divided in to five different stages, each representing different cycles of a Muslims Life. The Life journey starts with a dark shade of color representing Shahadah and ends as a transparent glass structure representing Hajj. The 99 names of god are also scripted on the Glass.


----------



## bizzybonita

*old or new !?!?!*


----------



## smussuw

bizzybonita said:


> Islamic Museum Of Dubai
> The International Islamic Museum is an abstract expression of a mosque. A mosque is simply a Cube, Dome and Minerat. Ideally the most important element of the mosque that filters light and creates a poetic space is the Dome. In Islamic expression a dome represents heaven and by applying a vertical force we create the following:
> 
> The Cube is sunken 12 meters underneath the Ground for Museum space. The light is then filtered from above the Museum space through the 16 Geometric patterns of Islam. The Islamic Pattern is an apt, symbol of religion that emphasizes one god, symbolizing also the role of Mecca, the centre of Islam towards which all Muslim face to prayer. The three fundamental figures in Islamic architecture are the Triangle, Square, and Hexagon. The patterns are a combination of Water, Glass (to filter light to the Museum) and stone pavements.
> 
> The Dome (represents heaven) is placed on the ground and it has been divided in to THIRTY segments to represent the Thirty Chapters of the Holly Book Quran. The writing of the Holly Book Quran ( suras ) are scripted in between the Thirty Chapters.
> The Monument interconnects the dome and the Cube as one object and also represents the 5 pillars of Islam which are Shahadah – The testimony of Faith, Salat – Prayer, Sawm – Fasting on Ramadan, Zakat – The paying of alms, Hajj – The pilgrimage to Mecca . The Sculpture is a glass structure, is divided in to five different stages, each representing different cycles of a Muslims Life. The Life journey starts with a dark shade of color representing Shahadah and ends as a transparent glass structure representing Hajj. The 99 names of god are also scripted on the Glass.


Wow, can u give me the source?

Is it the same Prophet Mohammed mosque?


----------



## bizzybonita

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bizzybonita

smussuw said:


> Wow, can u give me the source?
> 
> Is it the same Prophet Mohammed mosque?


http://archinect.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=246


----------



## bizzybonita

it could be but it's only propose i don't have an idea


----------



## Stephan23

bizzybonita said:


>



Old one! Maybe 2 years old!!

But the render looks awesome!! No chance that it gets through! Unfortunately!!


----------



## Julito-dubai

Julito-dubai said:


> *MEGA NEWS: IS THIS MEYDAN CITY OR SOMETHING DIFFERENT????*
> 
> *Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Unveils Godolphin River City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by: Maakul // 1 day ago // viewed 21 times
> Dubai // embed media
> This past evening in Dubai, the annual and much anticipated Arabian Nights was celebrated. Some view it has a pre-celebration to the Dubai World Cup, the richest horse race in the world, that takes place 2 days later. It was my first time experiencing this event and it was one of the most overwhelming evenings of entertainment I have ever experienced! Your senses are wonderfully assualted, especially your visual sense. Amidst dramatic and moving scores of music, cultural and creative dance performances, and one of the most spectacular fireworks show I have ever seen, His Royal Highness, the UAE Prime Minister and Vice-President, and Ruler of Dubai, Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, unveiled the plans for Godolphin River City to the public and generously invited the guests to come to the centre platform to view a realistic and to scale model of GRC. The crowd roared with approval as this magical city was also displayed on a theatre size screen in a dramatic computer generated film. Again the Maktoum Royal Family are taking the world by storm as they grow Dubai at an unprecedented rate with this new addition to their domain that will be sure to continue to draw people to Dubai from all over the world when completed.
> 
> :cheers::banana::banana::nuts::nuts::cheers:



Give me a few minutes for the pictures....


----------



## Julito-dubai

cannot post the pictures here.So I give you the link guys....!!!

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-6496


----------



## Julito-dubai

It appears to be build here alongside the canal linking Business Bay and Meydan City. So it IS an new development!!!


----------



## smussuw

wow, another useless project :sleepy:


----------



## helghast

^^ what, its a cool looking project. i bet this was the project that was supposed to be reviled at then end of march


----------



## smussuw

^^ they already unveiled a project called "Khour Dubai"


----------



## helghast

is there pcis of that ??


----------



## Julito-dubai

this might actually be a part of Khor Dubai.Don't forget it is supposed to be 20 km long and the project is pretty close to the Creek...


----------



## Julito-dubai

btw. where do we have the thread for Jumeriah Golf Estates?

website is here:

http://www.jumeirahgolfestates.com/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

its CONFIRMED!

*Hard Rock Cafe land has been sold says management * 
By Alice Johnson, Staff Reporter
Published: March 30, 2008, 13:05


*Dubai: The land that the Hard Rock Cafe stands on in Dubai has been sold ‘to develop a high-rise project’, a statement from the management said. *

*The land has been sold despite an existing lease. 

It is unclear whether the café will close down or not. *

The café has been open for more than 10 years and is one of 126 in the region. 

*A Hard Rock Hotel is slated to open in Dubai in 2011.*

In a statement, Hard Rock Cafe management said: “Hard Rock International and the local franchise partners, as well as the management and staff of the Dubai Cafe appreciate the incredible support from our fans in Dubai and from around the world. Hard Rock Cafe Dubai has enjoyed more than 10 years of outstanding service to guests, including expatriates, locals and tourism from around the world, becoming an iconic landmark, as well as one of the top entertainment destinations in the area

R


----------



## Naz UK

Good riddance. Nice building, nice name. Shit food, shit service.

Oh, and there's a brothel round the back in one of the clubs.


----------



## AltinD

^^ And to think that the place used to be one of the best, hippest and coolest clubs in Dubai back in 1999 - 2000. It used to be called Atlantis back then. The other top spot back then was (forgot the name) just next to Planet Hollywood @ Waffi.

Diamond Club in SZR was also nice ... untill it was shut closed in 2002 for holding that trasvestite party with a UK trasvestite DJ spinning at the console. :runaway:


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Naz, how did you learn about all those brothels :runaway:


----------



## Salameer

^^ Maybe Naz got bored with waiting for service at the front and decided to try the back. Just my Guess!


----------



## AltinD

Dubai_Steve said:


> ^^ Naz, how did you learn about all those brothels :runaway:


It is a common knowledge to Dubai residents who are out and about or just give a damn about what's happening around ... plus is not that he said to knew more revealing details about the place like the high entrance fee of AED 2.. ... oooooooooops :runaway:


NO, I have never been inside, what are you presuming. hno: :bash:


----------



## High Times

Naz UK said:


> Oh, and there's a brothel round the back in one of the clubs.





Dubai_Steve said:


> ^^ Naz, how did you learn about all those brothels :runaway:


Naz, I wanna go out for a beer with you when i'm in town. I feel it is your duty as a fellow Brittish Citizen to show me the hot spots of Dubai. :cheers:


----------



## smussuw

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## High Times

هي النكت يسمح بموجب الشريعة


----------



## smussuw

ليش شكيت بنفسك 

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Naz UK

So this is what it must feel like when Bizzy reads my posts.


----------



## bizzybonita

And you know what stop deal with bad taxi driver(all times talking about brothels after night club) don't ever do that again lol


----------



## Dubai Addiction

We already knew about this tower but do we already know the proposed height?

The Burj Al-Taqa Energy Tower (Zero Emission)










The Burj Al-Taqa Energy Tower in Dubai will be the first zero emission tower in the world. Designed by Deutsch architects, Eckhard Gerber, this tower utilizes sun, wind, and water as energy resource. The 68-story tower is 322 meter high and become on of the most innovative building in the middle east. But as mentioned by inhabitat.com, the proposed design depend on unproven technology and untested materials.


----------



## Stephan23

^^For me - no :hm:

kay:


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Where will the Burj Al Taqa be located? Do we know?


----------



## bizzybonita

AltinD said:


> ECO TOWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an impressive history spanning over 100 years in the industry, NIKKEN's mission is to bring the highest quality standards of architecture and engineering to Abu Dhabi and UAE region. Committed to supporting the overwhelming regional growth, NIKKEN is keen to promote environmentally conscious architecture. This year at Cityscape Abu Dhabi, NIKKEN will unveil its state-of-the-art concept project named 'The ECO Tower'.
> 
> 
> Hamada Akihiko, Senior Executive Officer and head of international design team at NIKKEN, commented, "If realised this building will provide the most 'Green Architecture' in the UAE and could achieve up to a 50 per cent saving in energy consumption. 'The ECO Tower' employs the most advanced technologies aimed at maintaining optimum performance levels in energy consumption, water conservation and increased levels of human comfort."
> 
> (Link in English supplied by Vimto on reply 350)


we don't have thread for this one !!


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.ptw.com.au/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one new? more photos on the website


do we have thread for this one elso !!


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> larger version
> 
> An article i found on a Spanish website: 92 Floors and 370 metres high! called "The Wave Tower"
> 
> 7 de Septiembre de 2007
> El estudio de arquitectua gallego A-CERO levantará una espectacular torre multiusos en Dubai
> La futura edificación contará con 92 plantas y 370 metros de altura y ha sido bautizada como “The wave tower”. La propuesta, según sus responsables, se basa en el “orden, movimiento y la armonía”.
> 
> El estudio de arquitectura y Urbanismo A-CERO dirigido por J. Tórres y R. Llamazares ha realizado el proyecto para la construcción en Dubai de una torre multiusos que albergará un hotel, residencias de lujo, oficinas corporativas y locales comerciales. La torre contará con 92 plantas y 370 metros de altura y ha sido bautizada como “The wave tower”.
> 
> La Wave tower, en Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> La idea nace para crear, utilizando un vocabulario innovador y dinámico, una forma geométrica de una flor que se eleva y torsiona ligeramente, con un movimiento estilizado y elegante. Estará revestido de una doble piel de vidrio para control solar con una fachada de vidrio blanco serigrafiado. La estructura se soluciona con la unión de las piezas en V de los “pétalos”, alojándose las instalaciones y la comunicación vertical en el núcleo central. Unos jardines interiores en espacios comunes mejoran la calidad y circulación del aire aportando frescura. En la base, un arco apuntado con suaves curvas simulan las olas del mar del Golfo. Orden, movimiento y armonía son las claves que explican la propuesta.


this one could be for Dubai Waterfront ! check news section at http://www.a-cero.com/ wonderfulllllllllllllllllll waterfront project


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Nice design!


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^^^ Something like (Al Reem Island project) that would have been perfect for the Dubai Marina Emaar plot area.


----------



## malec

bizzy, the reason there aren't threads for all those towers is because there's no confirmation that they're real projects. They could be projects thought up by architects purely as experiments for their own ideas, or just architecture competitions, etc.


----------



## Dubai_Steve




----------



## AltinD

^^ Probably it will be something small on the Waterfront.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I saw an ad in the KT for this:

Abu Dhabi launches Dh26b Style City 



The Abu Dhabi Investment House (ADIH) announced the launch of a Dh26 billion ($7 billion) Style City, a project that will seek to attract international brand names in the style, design of fashion, jewellery, furniture and luxury living. The Style City concept will be implemented in Abu Dhabi, Qatar, Morocco, Tunisia and India as part of agreements ADIH signed with major developers in those countries. 



The first of its kind, Style City, is a mixed-use development, comprising residential and retail components while focusing on fashion and style. It will feature a grand fashion district comprising premium and luxury brands in the fashion, jewellery and interior design fields; an educational district comprising institutions as well as museums and exhibition centres, and a residential and leisure district with townhouses, studios, luxury villas, cafes, restaurants and renowned boutique hotels and spas. 

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19568071#post19568071

NEXT BIG PROJECT!!!!

Mohammed Bin Rashid Gardens (Parks)
880 mio. sq.feet
includes the house of wisdom previously mentioned, plus a Mohammed bin Rashid Mosque. I bet he will take up the challenge with Sheikh Zayed Mosque in Abu Dhabi!!!


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Maybe! A mosque in the same league as the Sheikh Zayed Mosque in Abu Dhabi would be amazing.


----------



## PAULDELVES

AltinD said:


> ^^ Probably it will be something small on the Waterfront.


I.m fairly sure "water" will be involved in this development looks out of this "world"


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ underwater hotel :lol: or maybe just an aquarium or water park included :dunno:

or it could be part of the PJA residences on the Killer Whale island ?


----------



## PAULDELVES

Dubai_Steve said:


> ^^ underwater hotel :lol: or maybe just an aquarium or water park included :dunno:
> 
> or it could be part of the PJA residences on the Killer Whale island ?


"water" & "world" may be the operative words - i,m guessing of course


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Of course, Select Property must have bought an island in the world !


----------



## PAULDELVES

Dubai_Steve said:


> ^^ Of course, Select Property must have bought an island in the world !


Better get your rowing boat out Steve it's along way out there ! - The Universe may get in your way though (which is a step too far in my opinion) but who knows "this is DUBAI" as they say !


----------



## Mavekris

Any idea where is this going to be built?

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=1590


----------



## germantower

^^ we have already a thread in the offshore projects section for it, its called wave tower and will be a tower build in the waterfront development.


----------



## Mavekris

Thanks bud


----------



## Julito-dubai

from last years cityscape: Zaha Hadid proposal for Dubai:


----------



## Julito-dubai




----------



## Julito-dubai

No idea if this one if for Dubai or not...


----------



## Julito-dubai

Lotus residence towers model at Cityscape 2007


----------



## Julito-dubai

again: Dubai or not Dubai....


----------



## Julito-dubai

Sharjah Mall,


----------



## Imre

Julito-dubai said:


> No idea if this one if for Dubai or not...


Saudi Arabia

Diamond Tower, Jeddah

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17345344


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Julito-dubai said:


> No idea if this one if for Dubai or not...
> 
> http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/9836/img08063ot9.jpg


China

Grand Lisboa, Macau

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413174 -- It is in _português_.


----------



## Imre

Burj Place

launch:19th April


----------



## AltinD

^^ HUGE podium. That other one next to the Lofts seams interesting, it should be released soon.


----------



## AltinD

Last night I could only see that half the site was boarded and the rest was about to. I saw only a single soil testing machine, no sign of any other machinery on site.


----------



## Julito-dubai

found this on facebook....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...075042431&aid=-1&oid=4075042431&id=553762119#


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.mimaremirates.ae/projects/commercial/21/2.htm

new one for Majan...


----------



## malec

^^ Just to tell you, feel free to make threads for projects that you find if they are real.


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> Last night I could only see that half the site was boarded and the rest was about to. I saw only a single soil testing machine, no sign of any other machinery on site.


You went all the way there and did not take any pics? :bash: :tongue2:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.ameinfo.com/blog/2007/10/18/cityscape-in-pictures-quattro-and-oscar-towers/

An "Oscar Tower" for JVS.


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> You went all the way there and did not take any pics? :bash: :tongue2:


I said: "Last night I could see ..." meaning it was night and I was driving on the Trade Centre r/a :bash: hno:


----------



## malec

I wonder what this dubai properties project is:
http://www.arabtecuae.com/arabtec/project_bycategory.asp?catid=5&pageid=6&Iscurrent=1


----------



## AltinD

^^ Are you talking about the so called Dubai Islamic Bank towers in DIFC?


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> I said: "Last night I could see ..." meaning it was night and I was driving on the Trade Centre r/a :bash: hno:


Hmmmmmm....... You could have pulled over and turned on your hazard lights... It could have been classified as an "emergency stop" :lol:


----------



## Face81

Oh and there is another boarded plot, which I presume will have an impressive looking tower on it.... It's along the Creek, near the Hilton Dubai Creek (see below). Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## germantower

do we ever saw the towers left and right on the picture ? sorry for the bad scan found it in a touristic brochure about Abu Dhabi....










found also this very insteresting picture in another Adu Dhabi brochure.....dont know about the skyline in the background but the two detailed towers look interesting and very futuristic to me


----------



## Imre

India Mart at Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II ( Nakheel)


----------



## Julito-dubai

wtf? looks like that stadium in Munich. Honestly this is like putting ibn Batutta into the 24th century !!!


----------



## Imre

Julito-dubai said:


> wtf? looks like that stadium in Munich. Honestly this is like putting ibn Batutta into the 24th century !!!


Nakheel Retail Shopping Malls division is about to commence the development of 13 million square feet of new retail space across five separate mega projects: Palm Mall, Palm Jumeirah a premier retail destination on the first Palm development; Palm Mall, Palm Deira an enormous retailing precinct planned for the first phase of the Palm Deira; *Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II, doubling the mall’s size with new themed courts and an expanded retail mix; India Mart, which will combine the very best of Indian wholesale and retail shopping with entertainment facilities*; and finally Great Mall Dubai a ‘3-in-1’ mall concept at International City.
(Nakheel)


----------



## Dubai_Steve

David Thurling, managing director of Nakheel Retail Shopping Malls, said the malls would be equipped with unique and family-oriented entertainment facilities targeting mainly residents around Nakheel’s community developments. *The Palm Mall, to be constructed at Palm Deira, for instance, will have an indoor public park wherein families and other shoppers may go for a picnic or engage in other leisure activities. *

The mall is planned for the first phase of the Palm Deira and another Palm Mall will be built at Palm Jumeirah while India Mart and Great Mall Dubai will be located at the International City. Dreverman said that construction work is ongoing on *the first of the five mall developments, Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II*. This would double Ibn Battuta’s 1.1 million square foot area when completed.


----------



## bizzybonita

Maison of Hong Kong enters UAE Real Estate Market 

Maison of Hong Kong enters UAE Real Estate Market: Hong Kong developer Maison Limited *has purchased four plots in Downtown Jebel Ali to develop a signature boutique resid-ence as its first stepping stone into the UAE property market.*
*It is also the company's first global commercial and residential real estate venture.*

"Progressive foreign ownership laws, a buoyant economy and the UAE government's drive to create a forward-thinking, cosmopolitan centre of finance, business and culture will ensure the continued success and high profile of Dubai on the world stage," said Shaye'e Shamszadeh, managing director of Maison Limited.

*Located in phase four of Downtown Jebel Ali, near the Arabian Canal, the development has a land area of 10,000 square metres and a built-up area of 90,000 square metres. *
*The four plots will be combined to make two larger plots and the buildings will rise to G+18 storeys (ground plus 18 floors).*

*Construction and infrastructure development is expected to start once the plots have been handed over in March 2009.*

The project will come with state-of-the-art facilities and all apartments will be provided fully-furnished and will be feng-shui oriented.

Maison Limited are also looking into developing in Abu Dhabi, but will mainly focus on Dubai.

"Dubai is a trendsetter and we believe it's the best first step. Abu Dhabi is on our agenda and will be an interesting stepping stone.

"Abu Dhabi is still missing international exposure. Dubai has the glamour and the name," said Cor van der Meulen, managing director, Maison Limited Hong Kong.

Shamszadeh said the company will go international with Dubai as the launchpad.

"Our strength lies in the conceptualisation and management of our initial project brand, which, once launched in Dubai, we aim to emulate with similar developments in other dynamic worldwide cities," said Shamszadeh.

*The project will be officially launched in the third quarter of this year.*


----------



## jixline

Imre said:


> Nakheel Retail Shopping Malls division is about to commence the development of 13 million square feet of new retail space across five separate mega projects: Palm Mall, Palm Jumeirah a premier retail destination on the first Palm development; Palm Mall, Palm Deira an enormous retailing precinct planned for the first phase of the Palm Deira; *Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II, doubling the mall’s size with new themed courts and an expanded retail mix; India Mart, which will combine the very best of Indian wholesale and retail shopping with entertainment facilities*; and finally Great Mall Dubai a ‘3-in-1’ mall concept at International City.
> (Nakheel)



Hopefully it will not look like dragon mart (although it is the same concept :s )


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> India Mart at Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II ( Nakheel)


Imre!!!! India Mart at The Int'l City


----------



## Naz UK

Does anyone believe anything Nakheel ever says????


----------



## Julito-dubai

This is supposed to be the Great Dubai Mall


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> Imre!!!! India Mart at The Int'l City


I have got this pic from the Nakheel:

India Mart at Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II
DescriptionFile info
Size: 1.7M
Category: Images 
Extension: .jpg
960 x 720 px


----------



## AltinD

That seams to be the area between the existing mall and SZR, where they were first planning to put that vegetation maze. Actually allot of infrastructure and utilities work is going on in the area.


----------



## Naz UK

India Mart. Yeah. Coz Dragan Mart is, well, such a success, isn't it. hno:


----------



## Julito-dubai

Something in a very early stage but still...

Designs for iconic structure sought
By Joseph George on Tuesday, April 22 , 2008


(KHAMEIS AL HEFAITY) 



Architects from around the world were on Tuesday invited to present designs for an iconic structure intended to become a new symbol of Dubai. The landmark in Zabeel Park would represent the city in the way the Eiffel Tower epitomises Paris or the Opera House is an integral part of Sydney, Australia.



Dubai Municipality, in association with ThyssenKrupp Elevator, is asking architects to take part in a competition to find a design.



“The new structure will be a unique project in the world and will become the face of Dubai Municipality and the city,” Hussain Nasser Lootah, Acting Director-General of the municipality, told Emirates Business.



“The creation of an emblematic building will promote tourism, recreational and cultural activities.”



“Paris has the Eiffel Tower, Sydney has the Opera House and it’s about time we had a new iconic structure. I am hoping the architects will come up with a brilliant design. We will decide whether or not to build it after reviewing the winning design.”



The maximum height of the structure will be 170m due to regulations imposed by civil aviation officials.



The winner of the competition will receive the ThyssenKrupp Elevator Architecture Award, which is to be staged in Dubai under the auspices of the International Union of Architects.



The lift manufacturer has been organising the event since it was established in 1988. This will be the first time the competition has been held in the Middle East.



“Dubai has one of the most impressive skylines in the world and is already an extraordinary destination for global business, commerce and travel,” said Javier del Pozo, CEO of ThyssenKrupp Elevator Southern Europe, Africa and Middle East. “There is no better place to organise the event.”



“The award gives an overview of the current direction of today’s commercial, corporate, institutional, and community architecture work at an international level. In addition it provides insights into the contemporary directions of architecture and design relative to environment, ecology and sustainability.”



The registration period for the competition starts on Wednesday and the winner will be selected in May 2009 by a jury of leading architects from seven countries plus business professionals.



“We look forward to receiving a broad range of concepts for the structure,” added del Pozo. “We are seeking a unique state-of-the-art design that will provide a return on investment for the public good and attend to issues of green building and the local climate.”





Essentials



- The proposed structure will not exceed 170m.

- A designer may consider any appropriate innovative forms, construction technique and materials and may consider green building principles.
- The structure will contain a podium of up to two storeys for cultural and conference facilities, including a children’s library and a conference space for 100 people. The floor area of these will be about 800 sqm.
- It will have a café (150sqm) at higher altitude with outdoor viewing platforms.
- It will not include commercial offices or residential premises.


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> I have got this pic from the Nakheel:
> 
> India Mart at Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II
> DescriptionFile info
> Size: 1.7M
> Category: Images
> Extension: .jpg
> 960 x 720 px


Sorry, Imre... that information is not accurate. I watched an interview on TV with the Divisional Head of Nakheel Retail, Graham Dreverman and he outlined the first 5 mega mall projects planned by Nakheel:

1) The Palm Mall - The Palm Deira (Deira Island)
2) The Palm Mall - The Palm Jumeirah (along the "trunk")
3) Ibn Batuta - Phase 2 (Expansion of the existing mall to DOUBLE it's current GLA)
4) India Mart - An Indian themed mega mart in the heart of the Int'l City. It will include a cricket stadium and the World's largest Indian cinema.
5) The Great Mall of Dubai - To be located at the Int'l City

And if you don't believe me, here's the news report:


> Nakheel Retail plans Dh11b shopping malls
> By Jose Franco
> 
> 21 April 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI — Nakheel Retail, a division of Dubai World’s property developer arm Nakheel, is spending at least Dh11 billion ($3 billion) to build five more shopping malls in Dubai within five years.
> 
> 
> 
> This would make Nakheel the biggest mall developer, owner and manager in the Middle East by 2012 and one of the world’s largest by 2018, according to Graham Dreverman, group managing director of Nakheel Retail.
> 
> He also announced that his company would enter into a joint venture with a foreign supermarket chain by next month. He said the parties involved are now in the final phase of the negotiations.
> 
> David Thurling, managing director of Nakheel Retail Shopping Malls, said the malls would be equipped with unique and family-oriented entertainment facilities targeting mainly residents around Nakheel’s community developments. *The Palm Mall, to be constructed at Palm Deira*, for instance, will have an indoor public park wherein families and other shoppers may go for a picnic or engage in other leisure activities.
> 
> The mall is planned for the first phase of the Palm Deira and *another Palm Mall will be built at Palm Jumeirah* *while India Mart and Great Mall Dubai will be located at the International City*. *Dreverman said that construction work is ongoing on the first of the five mall developments, Ibn Battuta Mall Phase II. This would double Ibn Battuta’s 1.1 million square foot area when completed*.
> 
> He cited the success of Battuta Mall and Dragon Mart, saying this has put his company in a “very strong position” for expansion. “With the design and delivery of five new innovative, world-class shopping malls. Nakheel Retail is poised to become one of the most successful shopping mall developers in the world,” he added.
> 
> Thurling said the company, whose shopper-traffic rose 30 per cent to 10 million visitors, is confident of having a steady increase in the number of shoppers over the next few years. He added that Nakheel Retail’s 275 retail tenants will double over the next four years, when the new shopping malls will have been delivered. The company has created a new structure, involving four divisions for shopping mall and retail brand development, to support its expansion.


My work here is done :cheers:


----------



## Imre

نخيل تطلق خمسة مراكز تسوق عملاقة جديدة قريبا
"نخيل للتجزئة" أكبر مطور لمراكز التسوق في الشرق الأوسط بحلول 2012
دبي
للنشر الفوري / /2008
أعلنت "نخيل" إحدى كبرى شركات التطوير العقاري الخاصة في العالم، عن إطلاق خطط لتحويل وحدة التجزئة التابعة لها "نخيل للتجزئة"، إلى أكبر مطور عقاري ومالك ومدير لمراكز التسوق في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بحلول عام 2012 ، وإحدى أكبر شركات العالم العاملة في هذا المجال بحلول 2018.
وفي سياق متصل تستعد "نخيل لمراكز التسوق"، وهي إحدى الشركات الأربع التي تنضوي تحت لواء "نخيل للتجزئة"، للبدء قريبا في تطوير خمسة مشاريع عملاقة منفصلة على مساحة 13 مليون قدم مربع. المشروع الأول هو "مول النخلة" في منطقة نخلة جميرا، والذي سيكون مركز تسوق رائد في نخلة جميرا، التي تعد أول مشروع يحمل اسم "نخلة" لنخيل. والثاني هو "مول النخلة" في منطقة نخلة ديرة، وسيكون بمثابة منطقة للبيع والتجزئة تتسم بالضخامة والاتساع تقع في المرحلة الأولى من مشروع نخلة ديرة. المشروع الثالث "ابن بطوطة مول 2"، والذي يهدف إلى مضاعفة مساحة "مول ابن بطوطة " الحالية، وذلك بإضافة المزيد من المساحات والمحلات الجديدة وتوسيع مناطق البيع. أما المشروع الرابع فهو" انديا مارت"، الذي سيجمع أفضل أجواء التسوق والترفيه على الطراز الهندي، حيث سيجمع بين منافذ بيع التجزئة والجملة. وأخيرا مشروع "مول دبي العظيم" في المدينة العالمية "انترناشيونال سيتي" والذي سيكون على شكل ثلاثة مراكز تسوق في مول واحد. 
وتعتزم نخيل الإعلان عن الخطط المستقبلية لـ"نخيل للتجزئة" خلال المؤتمر السنوي لمجلس الشرق الأوسط لمراكز التسوق. وبهذه المناسبة صرح"غراهام دريفرمان"، العضو المنتدب لشركة "نخيل للتجزئة": "بفضل النجاحات المستمرة التي تحققت في مول "ابن بطوطة"، "ودراجون مارت"، أصبحنا في مركز قوي يتيح لنا التوسع في أنشطة "نخيل للتجزئة" عبر إمارة دبي من أجل تلبية الاحتياجات المتنامية للمستهلكين والناتجة عن التزايد المستمر في عدد السكان."
وأضاف: " تشتهر "نخيل" دائما بتفردها بما تقدمه من منتجات، وهو الأمر الذي ينسحب على جميع وحدات الشركة. وبإنجاز هذه المشاريع الخمس الجديدة التي ستقدم للعالم مراكز تسوق تتمتع بأحدث معايير التصميم، فإن "نخيل للتجزئة" ستتحول إلى واحدة من أنجح وأكبر مطوري ومالكي ومديري مراكز التسوق في العالم."
يُذكر أن نخيل قد طورت هيكلية جديدة تناسب الخطط الطموحة للشركة، حيث توجد حاليا أربع وحدات تابعة للشركة تعمل في مجالات تطوير وإدارة مراكز التسوق والمواد الغذائية والمشروبات و الهايبر ماركت والمنتجات الرياضية.

نخيل لمراكز التسوق
"نخيل لمركز التسوق" هي إحدى الشركات التابعة لنخيل وتعمل في مجال تطوير وشراء وإدارة وتأجير وتسويق مراكز التسوق الموجودة في المجتمعات السكنية المتميزة التي تعمل على إنشائها " نخيل".
نخيل للمنتجات الرياضية
تعد "نخيل للمنتجات الرياضية "من كبرى الشركات العاملة في قطاع المنتجات الرياضة حيث ترتبط باتفاقيات مشتركة تعمل بموجبها وكيلا لعدد من الماركات العالمية العاملة في هذا المجال مثل شركات ليليوايتس، سبورتس دايركت ، دانلوب، سليزنجر وكاريمور ،كارلتون ودوناي ،نو فير ،كانجول ،فودو دولز أنتيجوا ، لوسدايل، نايك ، جو سبورت ، بيك بيرفورمانس ،و إنوير وجو بلوكس وغيرها. وضمن خططها المستقبلية القادمة ستركز الشركة على اجتذاب أسماء عالمية كشركاء جدد في صناعة الازياء، والمعدات الرياضية والترفيه والسينما، وقطاع الأدوات المنزلية.
نخيل هايبر ماركتس 
تكمل هذه الشركة شركة التجزئة الأخرى التابعة لنخيل حيث تتخصص في إنشاء هايبر ماركت بمواصفات عالمية سيكون مثالا يحتذى به في صناعة مراكز التسوق في المنطقة. وسيجري الإعلان قريبا عن إبرام الشركة اتفاقية شراكة مع إحدى أكبر مؤسسات العالم العاملة في هذا المجال.
نخيل للمواد الغذائية والمشروبات 
تستهدف هذه الوحدة التابعة "لنخيل للتجزئة" المنطقة بشكل عام بما تتيحه من تنوع في المنتجات الغذائية والمشروبات، حيث تخطط إلى أن تكون أكبر مقدم للمنتجات الغذائية والمشروبات المتنوعة في دولة الإمارات في غضون خمس سنوات. 
يُذكر أن أعمال نخيل لمراكز التسوق حاليا تبلغ مساحتها نحو مليوني قدم مربعة، وتشتمل على أكبر مركز تسوق متخصص في العالم وهو "ابن بطوطة مول" و أكبر مركز تسوق للمنتجات الصينية " دراجوت مارت" أو "سوق التنين". وخلال السنوات العشر المقبلة، تخطط الشركة إلى بناء سلسلة ممتدة من مراكز التسوق في دبي بهدف خدمة المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة والمتميزة التي تطلقها الشركة ولتلبية احتياجات العدد المتنامي لسكان دبي.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this is true...I read that as well...india mart is at the intl city...

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.jofranzke.de/architektur/al-khaili-tower-dubai/



In einem von Wohntürmen dominierten Quartier soll ein Bürohochhaus entstehen. Es markiert zeichenhaft den Beginn einer ganzen Hochhauskette entlang der Küstenlinie vor dem Landgewinnungsprojekt „The Palm“. Der 162m hohe, 43-geschossige Turm steht mit seiner Längsachse der Küste zugewandt und verjüngt sich vom raumgreifenden Sockel über den Schaft bis hin zur Krone. In dieser befindet sich die Skylounge mit Blick über das Meer. Ein alle Geschosse umfassender Luftraum ist dem Meer zugewandt. Das sich am steinernen Sockel abtreppende Gebäude nimmt mit zunehmender Höhe an Transparenz zu und verwandelt sich an der Spitze in einen Glasturm. Einem ähnlichen Prinzip folgt die horizontale Bewegung: zur Seeseite hin nimmt der gläserne Fassadenanteil deutlich zu. Es entsteht ein Turm, der sein Bild je nach Standort des Betrachters ändert. Auf der dem Wasser zugewandten Seite ist er gläsern, in seiner vertikalen Komposition steinern.

Al Khailli Tower, Dubai
Projekt: 2005
Nutzung: Büros

AND:

Hotel Park View

http://www.jofranzke.de/architektur/hotel-park-view-dubai/



Im Zuge des Ausbaus zum Dienstleistungszentrum erlebt Dubai einen gewaltigen Bauboom. Im Fall dieses 5-Sterne-Hotels befindet sich der nahe der Altstadt liegende Bauplatz in zweiter Reihe, ist aber weithin sichtbar. Der Nachteil der Lage wird durch ein großes Hotelgrundstück wettgemacht, das in einen Park transformiert werden soll. Der schlichte, im Grundriss trapezförmige Baukörper ruht in sich, da sich eine Bezugnahme auf die heterogene Umgebung nicht anbietet. Unterstichen wird seine Individualität durch eine gläserne Doppelfassade aus dreieckigen Einzelelementen, die arabische Muster zitieren. In ihrem mehrschichtigen Aufbau wird sie den im Nahen Osten herrschenden klimatischen Bedingungen gerecht. Der Wertigkeit der Fassaden entspricht der luxuriöse Innenausbau. Der achtgeschossige Hoteltrakt bietet Raum für 166 komfortable Zimmer mit einer Größe zwischen 36 und 63 Quadratmetern. Attraktion des Hotels wird der sich über der Lobby erhebende Luftraum, der sieben Geschosse umfasst. Seinen oberen Abschluss bildet ein gläserner Pool, dessen Wasser das einfallende Tageslicht bricht.



Hotel Park View, Dubai, Vereinigte Abaische Emirate
Neubau
Investor: Khammas Group of Investment Co.
Voraussichtliche Fertigstellung: 2008/2009
BGF: 20.600 qm
Nutzung: Hotel
Leistungsphasen: 1-4

two proposals. I think a bit old already and, sorry, only in German


----------



## Julito-dubai

sheikh mohammed and the aga khan with a model of khor cultural project. Somehow involves a very high building!!!!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Julito-dubai said:


> sheikh mohammed and the aga khan with a model of khor cultural project. Somehow involves a very high building!!!!


erm thats the BD...sorry.

R


----------



## BinDubai

Naz UK said:


> India Mart. Yeah. Coz Dragan Mart is, well, such a success, isn't it. hno:


local customer : how much is this ? 

Dragon mall sales man : 400 deeeeerhum

local customer : no no thats too expensive , give me a better price

Dragon mall sales man: ok 250 last for you , i only give good prices for my friends

local : (thinking ) " wow ?! dropped 150 ? , umm no thanks i will come next time

Dragon mall sales man: 70 deerhum for you last 

local : well thats a deal

Dragon mall sales man: (thinkin) well thats 40 deerhum profit ( cost price = 30 )

so you see naz, it is a success :lol:


----------



## dubaiquote

Joking a side how much of Dubai will be useless in 10 years time...?


----------



## Julito-dubai

From khaleej times online. Property section:



Type : For Sale 
Property Type : Commercial 
Price : AED 50,389,275 (Currency Converter) 
Location : Dubai 
Reference No : 75 
Introduction : Sheikh Zayed Road, First Tower - 40 Floors, each floor have 6 flats (5 studios, 1 1 bed)

Second Tower - 60 Floors


Third Tower - 50 Floors, 4 units of 1, 2, 3 bedrooms or duplex on the upper floor

2 Basements + Ground + 4 Podiums (Each tower), BUA 670,000 sqft. 
Floor Area : Sq.feet 



can anyone read the name of the tower? It is something with Silver or Selver....


----------



## AltinD

^^ Silver Arrow Towers. 

Such huge complex can be only on the site oposite Al Salam Tecom and Al Kazeem Towers, where ground work has been going on for many months already.


----------



## Stephan23

Great, like this one!!!


----------



## bizzybonita

Lacroix to design tower in Dubai

Property developer Abyaar and designer Christian Lacroix are teaming up to build a residential tower in one of Dubai's beachside suburbs. The 38-unit, Jumeirah-based tower will incorporate a Lacroix-designed facade, expansive lobby and luxury interiors. Although Lacroix has worked on several Paris-based boutique hotel interiors, this is the first residential offering from the designer.

via ameinfo


----------



## Julito-dubai

World's Finland and Brunei to be hub of fashion
By Hamed Al Sewerky on Thursday, April 24 , 2008

(AFP) 



The islands of Finland and Brunei in The World cluster have been sold and will be developed into two fashion-themed resorts, Emirates Business has learnt.

Salya Corporation has spent around Dh800 million to acquire the man-made islands and will plough a further Dh2.4 billion to develop the attractions.

Director Dr Rakesh Chandola said Brunei Island will be turned into a Fashion TV resort – a boutique development based on FTV channel – which will feature the world’s finest and best known brands.

“Located at The World, the Fashion TV resort will offer a once-in-a-lifetime investment opportunity to those who seek to invest safely in real estate and want a piece of the pie of world fashion. The project has been designed around a hub of activities related to the fashion world, with worldwide broadcasts of fashion shows and related themes, attracting the who’s who of the fashion world,” he said

The FTV resort will feature a variety of suites, villas and waterfront homes for freehold ownership.

Chandola said Finland Island will be turned into a fashion community – FTV palace – and will host an exclusive boutique project of fully furnished hotel suites, villas and water front homes.

Both FTV palace and FTV world resort will be run by a leading hotel chain, Chandola added.

Both real estate projects are due to be completed in 2011 and the selling price of property on both islands will be around $2,500 (Dh9,175) per square foot.



Related Articles
More in News

* Death toll rises as fighting spreads in Baghdad
* Food prices push Oman inflation to new high
* Capital gains for the elite
* A Mattar of pride for UAE
* There is room in Mideast for three Grand Prix: Fry
* Firms seek to hire more Emiratis
* Hi-tech tram system for Downtown Burj
* GCC exports to Russia growing at 29%
* Clinton scores vital win in Pennsylvania primary
* A revolution needed to keep world’s hunger pangs at bay

Last Update at 10:13 pm on April 24, 2008


----------



## AltinD

I saw a huge roadside billboard for a new tower complex called VERDE Plaza & residence or similar (VERDE was there). It was 2 towers complex in deep blue glass facade on a common L shaped podium. The tallest one seamed on the 60F range. Was driving and couldn't see if there was a fine print hinting at the location.

It bugs me that often they advertise towers, show some useless details but not say at all where the location would be. :weird:


----------



## AltinD

BTW verde = green in Italian,


----------



## malec

New atkins supertall:
http://www.ameinfo.com/156683.html


----------



## AltinD

Where's the f' render :bash:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.atkins-me.com/News.aspx?ItemNo=46

It is the Hard Rock Hotel...


----------



## LoverOfDubai

What is going to be built in the area between Al Maktoum Bridge and the Floating Bridge on the Deira side of the creek?


----------



## aravinda

LoverOfDubai said:


> What is going to be built in the area between Al Maktoum Bridge and the Floating Bridge on the Deira side of the creek?


Jewel of the Creek
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363369


----------



## LoverOfDubai

aravinda said:


> Jewel of the Creek
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363369


Thank you. I never heard of it before.


----------



## Imre

13/May/2008

SZR, next to the Dusit Hotel

sheiks project with 120-125 floors and 500+ meters by Khatib and Alami

this is the final design:





and this was before:


----------



## Imre

13/May/2008

mixed pics


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Imre said:


> 13/May/2008
> 
> SZR, next to the Dusit Hotel
> 
> sheiks project with 120-125 floors and 500+ meters by Khatib and Alami
> 
> *this is the final design:
> 
> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/148/imresolt229jx3.jpg*
> 
> and this was before:
> 
> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/373/imresolt013av6.jpg


Although we can barely see the other side, it has a "Pentominiumesque" look to it.


----------



## malec

Love the omniyat project, it's for the waterfront isn't it?
And those SZR supertalls look good too. 
The only crap thing is the marina sky towers of course


----------



## Julito-dubai

not the same league, but small project in Arjan

http://www.asiastar.ae/Coopet.html


----------



## Julito-dubai

The Cassells Tower should also be in the range of 100 Floors.


----------



## bizzybonita

*LOVELY PROJECT FOR AD*


----------



## Stephan23

mg: Insane what's coming next!!! mg:


----------



## malec

The Cassells tower, is that on SZR? Someone could figure out the location from the picture with the roundabout in the back


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?t=405328

I found this proposal. Although it is a completely different design it looks as if it is on SZR...


----------



## Julito-dubai

I also found this on the website:

http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=154&t=619571&highlight=dubai

Some amazing videos of Palm Jebel Ali !!! :nuts::nuts::banana::banana::banana:

http://download.lastpixel.com.au/videos/LP_Reel_08.mpg

http://download.lastpixel.com.au/videos/Palm_Jebel_Ali.mp4






videos take a time to download (~ 3 min)

in the first video, there seems to be another new supertall!!!


----------



## Julito-dubai

Don't know if this is a real project or made by someone who is good in CGI...

Dubai Antarctic Centre:

http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=230&t=605855&highlight=dubai


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.lastpixel.com.au/showreel.html

In this showreel they show the high tower in what might look like Mina Zayed in Abu Dhabi. Looks AT LEAST as high as Burj Dubai !!!


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.sheikhmohammed.ae/vgn-ex...eoId=b6a98e4cffbe9110VgnVCM1000007064a8c0RCRD

video of the Khor Dubai Project

and press release:

http://www.sheikhmohammed.ae/vgn-ex...extfmt=default&date=1210877467457&type=sheikh


----------



## AltinD

SA BOY said:


> i am about to start developing an unlimited height plot on SZR and will end up with probably a 70F 320m tower.
> 
> Just starting HBU and financial modeling which will tell us its size.


Is this the same plot near the Marina area that you mentioned in the other thread (next to the allowed 125 floors plot), or something different? 

BTW, read your words on last week's National newspaper article about ... :cheers:


----------



## malec

Is the 125 floor plot where the hard rock cafe is?


----------



## AltinD

^^ If it is that, then the plot next to it can only be an empty sand plot that now is being used as parking for HRC clients ... or maybe they will demolish the Le Royal Meridien Vila complex behind it.


----------



## SA BOY

you boys are good, yes I have heard but not seen anything for the hardrock and hotel site but belive its 125f floors. 

The national inverview was about a new rd comming through emirates hills


----------



## Face81

SA BOY said:


> you boys are good, yes I have heard but not seen anything for the hardrock and hotel site but belive its 125f floors.
> 
> The national inverview was about a new rd comming through emirates hills


I thought it was two roads... the East Parallel and West Parallel?


----------



## SA BOY

yes but only west effects us, east effects springs


----------



## Face81

ah, ok... 

We need LOTS of roads in this city to handle the growing number of cars... In addition, we NEED a blanket Salik charge... IF I get a chance, I will pose the question/suggestion to the RTA at their conference this week


----------



## AltinD

^^ Ok, can you ask them NOT to turn off the Trade Centre Roundabout signal after 11 PM? Installing signals for the pedestrians there will be a bonus too. I feel pity for them having no clue when it would be safe to cross the road in the zebra crossing.


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> ^^ Ok, can you ask them NOT to turn off the Trade Centre Roundabout signal after 11 PM? Installing signals for the pedestrians there will be a bonus too. I feel pity for them having no clue when it would be safe to cross the road in the zebra crossing.


^^Don't talk to me about the stupid Trade Centre R/A!!! Some of the traffic lights have been readjusted and now only 2 or 3 cars get through when it goes green instead of the usual 10 or 12. It's such a WASTE of time sitting at the traffic lights!!!!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Oh, sorry for dedicating a longer signal time to the SZR direction from where most of the traffic comes. :lol:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

AltinD said:


> ^^ Oh, sorry for dedicating a longer signal time to the SZR direction from where most of the traffic comes. :lol:


Logic would dictate that it is reversed in the morning to allow traffic onto SZR more easily, so people can get to work!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Julito-dubai

www.creekfront.ae

Website is up although the Golden Sands connection here is so bad that it takes me already 20 minutes to load the page....


----------



## bizzybonita

From http://www.plusproperties.ae/

2 new projects COMING SOON at Dubai 

Ashrafieh tower

Verdun tower


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.eternal-properties.com/Property_Detail.aspx?Pid=1028



can someone please make a thread. Golden Sands Internet is soooooooo slow it would take me ages.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2887293.html

Same applies for this one...


----------



## Julito-dubai

Berlin City Center in Majan, Dubailand

http://www.fusedworld.com/gallery.html?fileId=136837#

...and Berlin Business Center...


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.kleindienst-group.com/

something to look out for in the future....


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2874499.html


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.premiergroup.de/project.php?p=5&c=infos

somebody being obsessed with Berlin....

Arjan, Marjan, RAK, etc...

http://www.premiergroup.de/project.php?p=8&c=infos

This one looks interesting though...


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.premiergroup.de/project.php?p=10&c=infos

project ocean life on the world...


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well one those were known to us abt a month ago...and yeah the jumeirah hills area/the sheikh mohammed gardens area seems ok....but u never know...but I dont think the maritime city....even they shortened their tallest tower...

R


----------



## Salameer

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> salameer thats the best avatar ive seen on ssc lol!!! has anyone heard of the a star wars theme park rumor in Dubailand


Thanks!
That's in protest at Fux News, 'the most racist cable channel on the plant'


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

^^ Fux I mean everytime I turn on to there channel just to see the conservative perspective I feel as if the civil rights movement never exsisted according to the way they speak with such bias against certain raceshno:. They complain about other news channels having an agenda and fully supporting Barack but I mean look at them theyre doing the same thing supporting Mccain and going further by undermining people of certain race, its trully ashamehno:. sorry for the rant lol


----------



## Salameer

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> ^^ Fux I mean everytime I turn on to there channel just to see the conservative perspective I feel as if the civil rights movement never exsisted according to the way they speak with such bias against certain raceshno:. They complain about other news channels having an agenda and fully supporting Barack but I mean look at them theyre doing the same thing supporting Mccain and going further by undermining people of certain race, its trully ashamehno:. sorry for the rant lol


We have SkyNews (another Murdoch owned channel) in Europe but it is not that extreme compared to Fux News.
I love the way the blond bimbos talk over any liberal/left wing expressing a reasonable opinion.
How do these people sleep at night?hno:


----------



## Julito-dubai

Gensler updated their website with a few new buildings in Dubai !!! :banana::banana::banana:

http://www.gensler.com/#projects/93

http://www.gensler.com/#projects/60


----------



## Dubai Addiction

I think we already know about these two projects


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Hollywood actor Brad Pitt is to fulfil his long-held dream of becoming an architect by designing a five-star hotel complex in Dubai. 
The project will be "socially conscious" and a world leader in environmental sustainability, according to the property company behind it. 

*The resort will comprise an 800-room luxury hotel and adjoining leisure complex, and will play host to star-studded events and awards ceremonies. Its precise location is yet to be announced. *

Pitt, 44, will be among a team of design consultants and said the project underpinned his belief in "environmentally-friendly architecture". 

"Whilst acting is my career, architecture is my passion. Selecting this development as my first major construction project has been a simple decision," he said. 

"We will be unveiling precise plans in the next few months, but you can expect something that is not only stunning to look at, but will also be an incredible attraction to visit or stay at." 

The Oscar-nominated star has a long-standing interest in architecture and is currently helping to build 150 homes in the Lower Ninth Ward of New Orleans, an area devastated by Hurricane Katrina. 

He has said previously: "I'm really into architecture, structure and design. Give me anything and I'll design it. I'm a bit nutty with it." 

The Dubai project was announced by developers Zabeel Properties, who have appointed LA-based architecture firm Graft to oversee it. 

Zabeel chief executive Robert Norton said: "Our master plan and design concept will be world-eadling and we're delighted to be collaborating with Brad Pitt and the team at Graft, which is recognsied for its innovative building design. This project will display our uncompromising focus and commitment for developing high quality and environmentally sustainable real estate in this region." 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-turns-architect-and-designs-Dubai-hotel.html


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ Will that be in Al Bawadi? Other reports state "American-themed project". There were plans for such an American-theme hotel from day 1 in Bawadi.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, and Zabeel Investment is the developer of that Hotel.


----------



## Naz UK

Yeah, the "American-themed project" they're referring to, I think, is Dubai.


----------



## Julito-dubai

just passed al Qudra Road (future Bawadi). There is not much going on. Parsons Brinkhoff is doing some grading works. The only plot which shows some activity is this zabeel project. Not sure though if it is the America Hotel though cause it was not at the same site as that big billboard. It was located just on the left side of the road coming from Dubai after the first Desert Gate Towers...


----------



## bizzybonita

*The latest entrant to the competitive realty market of Dubai is Define Properties. Define Properties has entered the Dubai real estate sector by acquiring 13 plots, with their first three project being already finalized at around Dh.8billion.*

*With a capital of Dh.500 million, Define Properties has 12 plots at the Dubai Waterfront, and one at Business Bay. The company also owns assets worth Dh.1.7billion.*

According to Tarek Kandil, the President and Chief Executive Officer of the company, a Dh.600 million project at Business Bay is already under progress.

The company's Nikki Lauda Twin Towers was sold just after the launch, and enabling and foundation works have already commenced. The project is likely to be ready by third quarter of 2010.

*At present Define Properties is finalizing three projects at the Waterfront, which is totally worth Dh.8billion. The launch and construction will commence in seven months time.*

The Director of Sales and Marketing at Define Properties, Walid Abdul Latif, revealed that among the three projects at the Waterfront, two are mixed-used projects and one is residential.

The company plans to focus on Dubai at present, and will expand to the rest of UAE and to the wider region in future.


----------



## Naz UK

Are they going to be cutting-edge sustainable projects offering unparalleled luxury in a modern setting?

They all seem to be these days.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dynamic Architecture creates rotating tower for Dubai*

By Marguerite Lazell 5 June, 2008



















*Italian-Israeli architect David Fisher has unveiled plans for the latest eye-popping skyscraper in Dubai – a 68-storey, rotating tower.*

Each of the floors will rotate independently, moving at up to six metres an hour – a complete 360-degree turn will take 90 minutes. They will accommodate a hotel, restaurant, offices and luxury apartments, the largest of which will occupy an entire storey each. Carbon fibre “wings” will reduce the noise level as the building shifts.

The proposed tower will be constructed almost entirely off-site, with units slotted on to a concrete core. Dynamic Architecture, the company behind the project, said this will reduce on-site time from 30 to 18 months.

There will be 48 horizontal wind turbines fitted in between the floors, each able to produce 0.3MW of electricity, and solar panels on the roof. Dynamic Architecture said the building will produce so much power that the electricity generated by 44 of the turbines will be sold to neighbouring buildings.

The official launch of the project will be in New York later this month.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=426&storycode=3115328&c=2&encCode=00000000014ebe03


----------



## Dubai Addiction

That's the Da Vinci tower isn't it?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/2954674.html

new one in Maritime City....


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Contractors holds talks with Zabeel over $1.7bn Dubai hotel
Published: 05 June 2008 15:21 GMT Author: Colin Foreman More by this Author Last Updated: 05 June 2008 15:39 
Local developer Zabeel Properties has started talks with three contractors to build a AED6.2bn ($1.7bn) hotel in Dubai.
The companies that have been approached are the local/UK Al-Naboodah Laing O'Rourke, Arabtec Construction, and Khansaheb Civil Engineering, both local.

The project will have a built-up area of about 300,000 square metres and the work will be divided into three packages.

"We expect to split the project into three packages. One for the 800-room hotel, one for the theatre and entertainment complex, and one for the condominiums," says Robert Norton, chief executive officer of Zabeel Properties.

Construction is expected to start within the next three months. "We have finished the concept and we are now moving into detailed design. The site investigation is finished and we expect to move into construction in eight to 12 weeks," says Norton.

Zabeel has appointed Los Angeles-based Graft as the design consultant for the resort and is bringing in the actor Brad Pitt to be one of the design consultants.

Zabeel would not confirm the location of the resort as it is still pending approval from the relevant authorities. However it could be in the Dubailand development.

In 2006 Zabeel Properties parent, Zabeel Investments, signed an agreement to build the America Hotels & Resorts development at Bawadi in Dubailand.

Zabeel is also moving ahead with another of its resort projects, after selecting Laing O'Rourke for the main construction contract on the Dubawi development next to the Palm Jumeirah. Formerly known as Logo island, the AED2bn project involves the construction of a 60-room luxury hotel and about 20 villas on one of the two small islands on either side of the Palm island's trunk (MEED 3:8:07).

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

Anyone have any info on this tower? I believe it's a new high rise for Abu Dhabi.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, in Abu Dhabi and designed by AEDAS. Not new though, it has been around for a couple of years already.


----------



## bizzybonita

*UNKOWN TOWER AT SM GARDEN OR BB*


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Wasn't that the original design for the Burj Dubai (and the Grollo Tower)?


----------



## Fury

Yes it was and on the Burj dubai site.

:cheers:


----------



## AltinD

LoverOfDubai said:


> Wasn't that the original design for the Burj Dubai (and the Grollo Tower)?


Wasn't that posted by bizzybonita?



... enough said.


----------



## LoverOfDubai

AltinD said:


> Wasn't that posted by bizzybonita?
> 
> 
> 
> ... enough said.


Good point. But the problem is I can never tell when someone is being sarcastic, just joking or if they are serious.


----------



## Naz UK

They're all the same thing. In America, being serious is what we call taking the piss in the UK. Just look at Iraq.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

four new towers at the waterfront by mazaya...










R


----------



## AltinD

uke:


----------



## Dubai Addiction

looks like those chinese commieblock towers


----------



## Naz UK

Who's behind these? Dubai Properties? :runaway:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.cronepartners.com/crone-projectpool/project-details.asp?cat=MAS#

There are a few images of Marsa al Khor here...

and some more here...

http://www.cronepartners.com/crone-projectpool/project-details.asp?cat=RES&prj=36


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.etastar.com/etastar/content/ETAStar-opens-VERDE-Office-Tower-for-sale.html

Verde Office Tower in Maritime City. Is it part of the other verde towers or something new?


----------



## Julito-dubai

:banana::banana::banana::nuts::nuts:

Some new towers:

from this Spanish Architect:

http://www.myaa-arq.com/

Go to location and click on UAE section.... 

Some of them are quite high...


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Joy Machine

^^ love it!


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.rasis.ae/

Zabeel Corportate Park


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.etastar.com/etastar/content/ETAStar-opens-VERDE-Office-Tower-for-sale.html
> 
> Verde Office Tower in Maritime City. Is it part of the other verde towers or something new?


2 buildings, one residential one comercial so yeah the same complex.


----------



## Face81

A new tower was launched at the Maritime City today... Amwaj Tower, I think and it looks great!


----------



## The-King

already mentioned before in here, but finally with a design: Arabian Blade:


----------



## The-King

also new?


----------



## The-King

new one?


----------



## The-King

something new for the never built section?


----------



## DUBAI

Thats old, old old.

and was so random a proposal, that it doesnt deserve to be a never built. it was a 'never was'


----------



## The-King

couldn't find the thread for this project, located in Abu Dhabi!?








Source: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2575679589/
High-Res: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2575679589/sizes/o/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Arabian Dream*

Location anyone?


----------



## Parisian Girl

Business Bay.


----------



## Imre

new tower coming in the DIFC, front of the Index Tower ( between the Index and the Sheikhs Palace) , around 60 floors, so one day the Burj View from the Index will be gone.

sorry for the bad news


----------



## Julito-dubai

Parisian Girl said:


> *Arabian Dream*
> 
> Location anyone?


it could be at the exit of the creek ner jumeirah beach

where did you find it?


----------



## Parisian Girl

Julito-dubai said:


> it could be at the exit of the creek ner jumeirah beach
> 
> where did you find it?


Found it here


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Images of EcoStar, the zero-carbon Dubai scheme*




























5 June, 2008
By Nargess Shahmanesh-Banks 

*Five of the tallest wind turbines in the world places at each point of the star shaped scheme will power the mixed-use development*

EcoStar, the £1bn eco-town and holiday resort in the desert of Dubai, could become a memorial to Jameel Hashmee, a Bristol-based businessman who was the driving force behind a scheme.

His vision was for a star-shaped town of 8,000 people situated 20 miles inland from the coast which would have a zero-carbon footprint.

The concept contains cutting edge technology to minimise the town’s impact on the environment and includes a five million ft² mix of homes, leisure facilities, offices and retail development.

Colin Bloch, RPS director, consultant on the scheme, said: “The power would come from five wind turbines at the points of the star, each 650 ft high and the tallest in the world, and from solar panels, while at least 50% of the water used in the development would be recycled.

“The centerpiece of the scheme would be a recreation of the Taj Mahal which would be the most exclusive boutique hotel in the world.

“But he also wanted the resort to be a place which all people could afford to visit, not just the fabulously wealthy.”

RPS has also produced a blueprint for an alternative offshore version of EcoStar Dubai built on man-made islands in the warm waters of the Gulf.

Bloch said: “Whichever is eventually built, it will be a great memorial to an extraordinary man who loved life and had great vision and enthusiasm.”

Hashmee died suddenly last December aged 57 on a family visit to Pakistan.

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=3115271


----------



## Face81

Parisian Girl said:


> *Arabian Dream*
> 
> Location anyone?



This was proposed to be 600m and was by Norr Consultants as a proposal for the DIFC Signature tower... I think it was launched last year at Cityscape, so it's now back on? 

This was the render we had last year.....


----------



## Julito-dubai

of that Eco Star, they should build the water version. Next to Waterfront where there was the proposal for Hydropolis....


----------



## helghast

Face81 said:


> This was proposed to be 600m and was by Norr Consultants as a proposal for the DIFC Signature tower... I think it was launched last year at Cityscape, so it's now back on?
> 
> This was the render we had last year.....


it looks like the new Proposal alot


----------



## helghast

Parisian Girl said:


> *Arabian Dream*
> 
> Location anyone?


lets hope its 500m+


----------



## malec

Is not the same tower.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Second that. A different tower proposal for a totally different location.


----------



## bizzybonita

Nakheel sells first phase of Jebel Ali plots 


on Thursday, June 19, 2008 

Nakheel, the real estate arm of Dubai World, said yesterday that it has sold the first phase of 22 commercial and residential plots in Jebel Ali Village within hours. 

More than 40,000 people are expected to live in the redeveloped Jebel Ali Village community.

It is being redeveloped into an integrated community, offering a range of apartment sizes and styles; and a wealth of conveniences, from restaurants and cafés, to hotels, supermarkets, fitness facilities and playgrounds.

"This has been an extraordinary sales result. Investors have realised that the planned regeneration of Jebel Ali Village, along with its prime location, provide the ideal position for commercial and residential developers to create their own signature development," Rashed bin Dhabeah, Director of Jebel Ali Village, said.

According to the master plan, Jebel Ali Village will offer a range of medium density housing options with supporting commercial and community retail services and all the amenities necessary for community living, including school, convenience retail, community club and recreation areas. A number of the existing facilities will remain as part of the redeveloped master plan such as mosque and popular Jebel Ali Recreational Club, which will remain open during its expansion and refurbishment.

The central park will also be extended to provide 12 hectares of useable space and a wide range of facilities within a landscaped environment.

The redevelopment has been planned to address a strong need for quality office and residential accommodation for a broad spectrum of the community with convenient access to existing facilities in the immediate area such as Ibn Battuta Mall and the Dubai Metro stations.

In August 2007, Nakheel had announced that it was redeveloping the Jebel Ali Village as part of Dubai's strategic plan for the future. Preliminary earthworks are scheduled to begin on the vacant area of land that surrounds the development in the coming months; however, residential and community facilities will remain unaffected as a result of these works.

Construction work on the redevelopment of Jebel Ali Village will begin by year-end, while the project is expected to be completed by the developer by the year 2013.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

similar not the same....for that arabian dream/norr comparision...

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

Construction for *Rotating Tower* will start this month


----------



## bizzybonita

^^^^Exuse me , Unreliable source...


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Really? I think it's being launched this month though right???


----------



## Wannaberich

Imagine getting into that after a few beers.


----------



## Dubai Addiction

Isn't that Da Vinci tower again? I thought that was going to be build somewere in dubailand


----------



## Julito-dubai

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Really? I think it's being launched this month though right???


I read somewhere this tower will be launched in New York this week....


----------



## Dubai Addiction

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465637


----------



## bizzybonita

Wannaberich said:


> Imagine getting into that after a few beers.


Wrong thread :lol:


----------



## LoverOfDubai

If this already has a thread, please let me know.


World's first turning timepiece building 55º Time Dubai ready to break ground
360°Time World is proud to announce the world's 1st Turning Timepiece Building: 55°Time Dubai preparing to break ground this year in Dubai on 8/8/2008. 

Tuesday, 24 June 2008 at 16:55

Dubai, positioned on the 55 º east longitude line, is a little more than just an exotic getaway situated on the North-eastern coast of the Arabian Peninsula. While residents and tourists experience temperatures that often soar to a melting 45ºC, a new dimension to living is adding some cool to Dubai. 

*55º Time Dubai™ is a precision 'Timepiece Building' powered by the sun and scientific imagination, turning 360º in 7 days, offering 360° panoramic penthouse views to all apartments providing a new view of the city every day.* 

55°Time Dubai™, the winner of the international CNBC award for best 'High Rise' architecturally designed building of 2007, *will be the first of 24 Timepiece Buildings to be constructed around the world all turning in complete synchronisation* utilising unique rotation technology under licence from 360°Time World. 

The designs of the individual Timepiece Buildings will be the product of internationally renowned designers and architects incorporating the latest in eco friendly technology. 

'Press conferences and releases, planned for New York, Prague, Moscow, Delhi, and Hong Kong, are being organised to enable the architectural vision and passion behind the Timepiece Buildings to be brought to the notice of the world. Information will be given to explain the ethos of 360°Time World™; on how the Timepiece Buildings are to be constructed and what they will bring, not only to the cities within which they are situated, but also to the world. The 360°Time World™ approach will explain how the buildings harness the power of nature making them iconic, architecturally unique and eco and people friendly,' says Mr. Tav Singh the Director of 360°Time World. 

*55°Time Dubai™ holds a Government of Dubai (RERA) approved development licence No. 2007/01/160.* The developer together with 'Meraas Holdings Limited' a newly established prominent entity in Dubai, are close to finalising a Joint Venture Agreement in respect of the development of the 55°Time Dubai™ tower. 

The engineering team, includes engineers: Nick Cooper of Bennett's Associates (Engineers UK), Glenn Howells concept Architects (UK), James Abbot of P&T construction Architects (Dubai), and *the project is managed by Gautam Kulkarni KPMC (Dubai), who are to commence mobilisation by (8/8/8) and aim to complete the structure of 55° Time Dubai™ (the world's first rotating timepiece building) (10/10/10). Hand over of apartments is expected by 11/11/11.*​
http://www.ameinfo.com/161484.html


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Oh, and if someone knows the location of this tower, I would like to know.


----------



## bizzybonita




----------



## bizzybonita

*new project (madinat alarab )*



















Architecture studio A-cero presents a new project for a residential tower in Dubai.
In Dubai’s Madinat Al Arab district, a sector designated to become the new downtown and business district of this vibrant city. The new 20 floor tower is located on the coastline, in a zone called Dubai Waterfront, in front of the bigger of the famous artificial islands known as The Palms, that have been created on the emirates’ coast.The building is made of concrete, glass and steel, and have the broken aspect of surrounding desert’s crystals, like the one known as the desert rose; a sculptural idea taken as starting point for the design, something common to all the firm’s works.The project’s program includes two underground parking floors, a commercial centre occupying the atrium and 18 floors reserved to residential use: 10 duplex, two of them with a surface of 500 m2, and 96 apartments with distributions of one, two and three bedrooms. All the apartments have terraces with spectacular views over the coast and share common zones with gym, solarium, swimming pool and leisure areas.


----------



## FWIW

bizzybonita said:


>


BBC report here:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/7472559.stm


----------



## kurdapya




----------



## bizzybonita

Could be anywhere !!!


----------



## Face81

The Gulf News indicated that this is going to come up near the old World Trade Centre apartments.... apparently where the "Landmark" Tower was supposed to go.....


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

well this seems interesting:

Ferre, GIO in JV for property design, development
Wed Jun 25, 2008 1:30pm BST Email | Print | Share| Single Page| Recommend (0) [-] Text [+] 

http://uk.reuters.com/article/rbssC...2320080625?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0

MILAN, June 25 (Reuters) - *Italian fashion house Gianfranco Ferre and Galadari Investment Office will build a luxurious $1.2 billion tower of at least 60 floors in Dubai, part of a joint venture for the design and development of real estate.*

*The Gianfranco Ferre Stresa building in Dubai, a residential and commercial complex due to be completed by the last quarter of 2011, is the first project of the venture, which was signed on Wednesday.*

GIO Developments, part of Dubai-based Galadari Investment Office (GIO), will build and manage the property while Gianfranco Ferre, whose designer founder died suddenly last year, will be responsible for the interior design.

The agreement will give Milan-based Gianfranco Ferre, which is owned by IT Holding (ITH.MI: Quote, Profile, Research), minimum revenue of $23 million and royalties of 10 percent on the sales of furnished properties designed by the fashion house's creative team.

"We chose the name Stresa because it is a town that was dear to 'The Architect' Ferre, it is where he had his summer residence and liked to spend his free time," Ferre Chief Executive Michela Piva told a news conference.

Designer Gianfranco Ferre died in June last year after suffering a brain haemorrhage. His nickname, "The Architect" of Italian fashion, reflected both his degree in architecture and his trademark tailored suits and blouses.

The tower is also expected to house an exhibition of vintage Ferre designs and could be a prelude to a possible Ferre homewear collection.

"One of Gianfranco Ferre's dreams is coming true," said Tonino Perna, chairman of IT Holding, which will add 40 outlets to the 45 shops its brands have in the Middle East by end-2009.

The tower is expected to have "60 floors plus", GIO Chairman Rashid Abdul Wahab Galadari said, adding more details will be unveiled in September.

Perna said the agreement allowed for the option of other projects in India, China, Moscow and London.

Other Italian designers have branched out into property. Giorgio Armani is working with developers on hotels and residences in Dubai, Milan and Tokyo.

Perna said that in coming days Gianfranco Ferre will begin selling its pre-collection, which will be presented at women's fashion week in September and foresees orders "four or five times higher than the previous year". 

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

and something else:

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/523086-beirut-towers-set-for-dubai?ln=en

Smaller development in IMPZ


----------



## Julito-dubai

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> well this seems interesting:
> 
> Ferre, GIO in JV for property design, development
> Wed Jun 25, 2008 1:30pm BST Email | Print | Share| Single Page| Recommend (0) [-] Text [+]
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/rbssC...2320080625?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0
> 
> MILAN, June 25 (Reuters) - *Italian fashion house Gianfranco Ferre and Galadari Investment Office will build a luxurious $1.2 billion tower of at least 60 floors in Dubai, part of a joint venture for the design and development of real estate.*
> 
> *The Gianfranco Ferre Stresa building in Dubai, a residential and commercial complex due to be completed by the last quarter of 2011, is the first project of the venture, which was signed on Wednesday.*
> 
> GIO Developments, part of Dubai-based Galadari Investment Office (GIO), will build and manage the property while Gianfranco Ferre, whose designer founder died suddenly last year, will be responsible for the interior design.
> 
> The agreement will give Milan-based Gianfranco Ferre, which is owned by IT Holding (ITH.MI: Quote, Profile, Research), minimum revenue of $23 million and royalties of 10 percent on the sales of furnished properties designed by the fashion house's creative team.
> 
> "We chose the name Stresa because it is a town that was dear to 'The Architect' Ferre, it is where he had his summer residence and liked to spend his free time," Ferre Chief Executive Michela Piva told a news conference.
> 
> Designer Gianfranco Ferre died in June last year after suffering a brain haemorrhage. His nickname, "The Architect" of Italian fashion, reflected both his degree in architecture and his trademark tailored suits and blouses.
> 
> The tower is also expected to house an exhibition of vintage Ferre designs and could be a prelude to a possible Ferre homewear collection.
> 
> "One of Gianfranco Ferre's dreams is coming true," said Tonino Perna, chairman of IT Holding, which will add 40 outlets to the 45 shops its brands have in the Middle East by end-2009.
> 
> The tower is expected to have "60 floors plus", GIO Chairman Rashid Abdul Wahab Galadari said, adding more details will be unveiled in September.
> 
> Perna said the agreement allowed for the option of other projects in India, China, Moscow and London.
> 
> Other Italian designers have branched out into property. Giorgio Armani is working with developers on hotels and residences in Dubai, Milan and Tokyo.
> 
> Perna said that in coming days Gianfranco Ferre will begin selling its pre-collection, which will be presented at women's fashion week in September and foresees orders "four or five times higher than the previous year".
> 
> R


more here:

http://de51gn.com/2008/06/25/dubai-...r-a-multi-billion-dollar-real-estate-venture/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

rather blah looking!

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

a MUCH BETTER angle for this GF tower....l










no loction BUT it mite be near the G towers IMO...its blackish as well...

R


----------



## bizzybonita

LoverOfDubai said:


> If this already has a thread, please let me know.
> 
> 
> World's first turning timepiece building 55º Time Dubai ready to break ground
> 360°Time World is proud to announce the world's 1st Turning Timepiece Building: 55°Time Dubai preparing to break ground this year in Dubai on 8/8/2008.
> 
> Tuesday, 24 June 2008 at 16:55
> 
> Dubai, positioned on the 55 º east longitude line, is a little more than just an exotic getaway situated on the North-eastern coast of the Arabian Peninsula. While residents and tourists experience temperatures that often soar to a melting 45ºC, a new dimension to living is adding some cool to Dubai.
> 
> *55º Time Dubai™ is a precision 'Timepiece Building' powered by the sun and scientific imagination, turning 360º in 7 days, offering 360° panoramic penthouse views to all apartments providing a new view of the city every day.*
> 
> 55°Time Dubai™, the winner of the international CNBC award for best 'High Rise' architecturally designed building of 2007, *will be the first of 24 Timepiece Buildings to be constructed around the world all turning in complete synchronisation* utilising unique rotation technology under licence from 360°Time World.
> 
> The designs of the individual Timepiece Buildings will be the product of internationally renowned designers and architects incorporating the latest in eco friendly technology.
> 
> 'Press conferences and releases, planned for New York, Prague, Moscow, Delhi, and Hong Kong, are being organised to enable the architectural vision and passion behind the Timepiece Buildings to be brought to the notice of the world. Information will be given to explain the ethos of 360°Time World™; on how the Timepiece Buildings are to be constructed and what they will bring, not only to the cities within which they are situated, but also to the world. The 360°Time World™ approach will explain how the buildings harness the power of nature making them iconic, architecturally unique and eco and people friendly,' says Mr. Tav Singh the Director of 360°Time World.
> 
> *55°Time Dubai™ holds a Government of Dubai (RERA) approved development licence No. 2007/01/160.* The developer together with 'Meraas Holdings Limited' a newly established prominent entity in Dubai, are close to finalising a Joint Venture Agreement in respect of the development of the 55°Time Dubai™ tower.
> 
> The engineering team, includes engineers: Nick Cooper of Bennett's Associates (Engineers UK), Glenn Howells concept Architects (UK), James Abbot of P&T construction Architects (Dubai), and *the project is managed by Gautam Kulkarni KPMC (Dubai), who are to commence mobilisation by (8/8/8) and aim to complete the structure of 55° Time Dubai™ (the world's first rotating timepiece building) (10/10/10). Hand over of apartments is expected by 11/11/11.*​
> http://www.ameinfo.com/161484.html












:clown:


----------



## Face81

^^ This project deserves its own thread as it seems to be approved according to the papers? :dunno:


----------



## bizzybonita

We have it already 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415104


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.kingbow.ch/invest/Black Tower Feasibility Dubai _Best Invest.pdf




3B - G +M +70F = 72 Floors

there is also a project called Jumeirah Canal on www.weltenbau-wagner.de 

Just click on projects and scroll down a bit. They also have an image...


----------



## Imre

finally, G+106 fl coming between the MAG and Pentominium.
Board is already there, looks good,owner is Mohamed Sari or something like this.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Health Care City Phase 2 (Jaddaf) ?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.morrisarchitects.com/

click under what/architecture/the Crescent. Do we know of this hotel on Palm Jumeirah?

...as well as the one called "The Trunk of Palm Jumeirah"....


----------



## jixline

guys anyone has prices? ( from AMEinfo)
*
Emaar launches Warsan Estate*

Emaar Properties has launched Warsan Estate in Dubai, an exclusive residential community located on Al Awir Road. The development will offer 500 single family townhomes that will appeal to residents who value the privacy of villa living in an immaculately laid out residential community, an Emaar statement said

http://www.warsanestate.com/


----------



## The-King

Julito-dubai said:


> Health Care City Phase 2 (Jaddaf) ?


:banana::banana::banana:WOW WOW WOW!!!! freakin awesome!!! The perfect development, love it!!!! thanks Julito Dubai!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana:
we have already seen this an previous renders like here:








here it had an oher name but there are a lot of similarities to your photo, awesome!!! where have you found this?


----------



## Wannaberich

AME INFO:
Dubai's ruler Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid al-Maktoum plans to build a $60bn city in his name in the desert adjacent to the emirate, reported Bloomberg. The project, designed by architect Eric Kuhne of London-based CivicArts, will be developed by Dubai Properties, a unit of Sheikh Mohammed's Dubai Holding. The 800 million square feet city will include residential, commercial, educational and tourism elements.

Anyone know about this ?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Bonyan sells out Dh4b project in Dubai

Staff Report
Published: July 02, 2008, 00:08

Dubai: Bonyan International Investment Group on Tuesday said it has sold out its Dh4 billion Sama Al Jadaf community project - a 135-plot master development - located in the Al Jadaf area in Dubai.

"The success of the project is part of the developer's growth amid the booming real estate sector in the emirate, which has seen land transactions increase by 170 per cent from Dh62 billion in 2006 to Dh175 billion in 2007," the company said.

Set to offer plots ideal for residential, commercial and hospitality developments, the Sama Al Jadaf project has attracted investors and end-users due to the intelligent design incorporated within the entire community.

Infrastructure and city services will be seamlessly integrated into the layout of the entire project, while motorists will also benefit from multiple access points and roads, which have been planned to alleviate traffic concerns.

In addition, the Al Jadaf area provides a fitting location for the project due to its strategic location in close proximity to the Dubai International Airport and Dubai Festival City, and highly accessible through the Business Bay and Garhoud bridges.

Abdullah Atatreh, chairman of Bonyan International Investment Group, said: "The number of local and GCC-based investors who have acquired plots within this project is also an indication of the regional market's strong support for high-quality developments. We are looking forward to the completion of the properties in Sama Al Jadaf in the coming years, when we will see the full impact of this project in the real estate landscape of Dubai."

In addition to the Sama Al Jadaf project, the developer has recently launched its mega master development, the Dh3.5 billion Eye of Ajman community development, which is spread over 6.27 million square feet and comprises 109 plots.

At present, the company has developed Dh3 billion worth of residential and commercial developments, including Rose Tower and Lulu Tower, Dubai Gate 1, Sharjah Gate and ABBCO Tower. It is also undertaking regional projects and enhancing its full suite of integrated and research-based services as part of its aims to expand its project portfolio to Dh10 billion in three years.

The success of the project is part of the developer's growth amid the booming real estate sector in Dubai."


and isnt that article abt the Sheikh Mohammed Gardens 

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

no, it is about the development above the so-called "wellness village" in the second map of post 4186 next to cultural village and below the wafi city mall area...


----------



## malec

That's a very old masterplan. I think it's culture village phases 2 and up now


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.expatriates.com/cls/3097247.html

new one for sports city....

I think the name is Zenith Tower A2

http://www.syndicatecorp.com/mystica.html

and a new tower in Waterfront called Mystica Tower (G + 20)

and the video:
http://www.syndicatecorp.com/video_mystica.html

New ones by DAMAC?

http://www.damacproperties.com/new/main/html-v3/capitalsquare-location.asp

http://www.damacproperties.com/new/main/html-v3/business-place.asp#


----------



## Julito-dubai

Worldwide Tower, JA Downtown:

http://www.dubizzle.com/main/DubaiProperty/Sales/Apartment8_Flat/Worldwide__Tower_kd=9053183

G + 17


----------



## SA BOY

right ATkins doing a 125F tower on site of hardrock and palm hotel. Its the one we have heard about for a long time and its finally here. Demo due to start 1 August and its massive


----------



## Julito-dubai

deleted


----------



## SA BOY

height of tameer hard rock tower is around 580m


----------



## Face81

SA BOY said:


> height of tameer hard rock tower is around 580m


Is this the same Hard Rock cafe that is coming up on SZR, in the vicinity of Capricorn Tower? I thought that was 400m? Have they made it taller?


----------



## smussuw

and if it was, would it have a bar? Because Tameer is owned by conservative management (that if this Tameer tower is owned by them !


----------



## malec

I think the hard rock cafe is staying but the hotel around it is going. I think they've taken the alcohol licence away from the cafe since it's no longer attached to the hotel. Tameer are just going to build a regular (but very big) tower on the land belonging to the hotel. It has nothing to do with the hard rock cafe or the hotel on SZR I think.


----------



## Julito-dubai

malec said:


> I think the hard rock cafe is staying but the hotel around it is going. I think they've taken the alcohol licence away from the cafe since it's no longer attached to the hotel. Tameer are just going to build a regular (but very big) tower on the land belonging to the hotel. It has nothing to do with the hard rock cafe or the hotel on SZR I think.


It is really sad that they don't sell alcohol there anymore. Altin and me were there on the first day without license and the atmosphere was quite depressed...hno:


----------



## Face81

^^ If you ask me, HRC Dubai has past its sell by date and it's time for a full refit, or a brand new tower....


----------



## ardi

Imre said:


> Lifestyle City still alive just the La Italia cancelled.Investors get back the same money what they have invested..


Investing in Dubai gets very profitable these days.:lol: Congrats to ETA


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.modshop.com/desert_kingdom.html

Is this a new project or an old proposal of Sports City?. I know there is a project with the same name in the early Dubailand proposals


----------



## Julito-dubai

back to the topic: Does anyone know if the Asmaran sales centre is open for the public and if there are any possible renders on display there of the project. Thinking of Bawadi Square and those towers from the video. Maybe someone could drive there once to check it out...

Location map: 

http://www.asmaran.ae/downloads/asmaran_sales_center_map.pdf


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.johannesgrothaus.de/jml/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=39

Some of the aerials are old images but they show the location of Al Burj. The project though is called "Jumeirah West Beach" could it be the name for the Dubai Marina Phase 2 or is this project outdated? No sign of al Burj

Update:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Master Plan for K.M. Properties' Jumeirah West Beach will be finalized soon
- Property Weekly [July 27, 2005] 

The 3.4M square foot development will be located near the IBN Battuta Mall
The international firm Hyder is finalizing the master plan for the massive 3.4 million square foot Jumeirah West Beach development on Sheikh Zayed Road. Being developed by KM Properties, it will be located close to the sprawling Ibn Battuta Mall.
"Even as the design process is being completed, we have been receiving expressions of interest from three big ticket investors from Saudi Arabia, who wish to acquire sizeable chunks in the master development," says Qusai Yousef , Operations Manager of KM Properties. "The size of Jumeirah West Properties." The size of Jumeirah West Beach, with its clear views of the sea, is twice that of Park Square, which has already won a lot of interest from the marketplace.
While details are still being finalized, plots on Jumeirah West Beach will carry a price of an average Dh110 per square foot, against Dh300 on Park square. KM Properties attributes the higher price on the latter as borne out from the location of Park Square-which is right at the mouth of Sheikh Zayed Road.
The latest development will bear a close resemble to Park square, which has been conceived as a truly mixed-use development. Apart from residential and commercial towers, Park Square will also be the base for a mall, to be managed by KM Properties, and hotels.
It will also have a 140-storey tower, the world's second tallest structure after Burj Dubai. This is to be developed by KM Properties in alliance with another local company. Individual plots have also been sold to other investors for their own projects. It is estimated that Park Square will pull in investments of Dh14 billion during its many phases, including Dh6 billion on the land itself. The secondary market has already given the project a warm response, with plots fetching an average premium of at least 20 per cent.
"The Jumeirah West Beach will have another 140-storey development from us, though it is too early to reveal details on the height. Another similarity with Park square will be part of the Dubai Metro. It will be the Dubai Metro. It will be the second largest on the network after the one in Park Square."
Construction is expected to start by late 2005, and should take 30 months for completion. "We would be asking the other investors to start work on their projects almost simultaneously, so that the target date can be met."
Apart from the metro rail, the development of a new international airport as part of an integrated logistics city further down Shaikh Zayed Road has raised the overall profile of the area and its immediate environs. Recent months have seen an upturn in individual plot sale, both in the primary and secondary markets. The Jumeirah West Beach can well expect to ride the surf on these wider developments. 

Answered the question myself: Old proposal for the al Burj area


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://minux-landschaftsarchitektur.de/data/CV-show cases_Uta Gabriela Henze.pdf

What in the hell is this ? Page 32




and another project, same architect, also called Jumeirah Beach West


----------



## AltinD

^^ Jumeirah Beach West progress died long time ago and it never went further then just a crappy KM Properties billboard on site, advertising plots for sale/lease.


----------



## Skyscraperneighbor

Jumeirah Beach West seems like a good project...sad to see good projects go to waste


----------



## Tom_Green

I will ask here. 
Burj Dubai, Burj Al Alam and The Pentagonium (or something like that) will have an observation deck. Anything else u/c or planned that will have such a feature?


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.edraj.com/prop-1.asp

something in Dubailand

http://www.edraj.com/prop-3.asp

someting in the Al Jaddaf development

http://www.edraj.com/prop-adv-3.asp

a five-star hotel. Unknown location


----------



## Julito-dubai

btw. Has anybody heard of a company named Eskaay developers?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHAue3JuSJg


----------



## bizzybonita

Yes but i donoo where actually ? i think the head office at RAK or something check one of those new island at RAK thread ...


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.alshurooq.com/

Archtect from Dubai, but are these towers also for the city?


----------



## helghast

what happend with a new supertall Dubai was going to release at the end of the month ?


----------



## rob82

Hi Trances

I'm looking on going over to Dubai for Project Management work. Who do you think would be best to contact?


----------



## Naz UK

Trances,

I opened a new box of Frosties today, and out appeared a red 1966 Shelby GT350 but I already have one of these, how can I exchange it for a different model? Also I regulary get paper cuts whilst reading Razzl... i mean Gardener's Weekly, what's the best cure? Also, there's a war going on in Iraq, how do we stop it?


----------



## DUBAI

Trances is here?


----------



## Richard Head

rob82 said:


> Hi Trances
> 
> I'm looking on going over to Dubai for Project Management work. Who do you think would be best to contact?


You should specifically target companies that employ Project Managers. Guaranteed winner.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Baywatch beauty to build Abu Dhabi hotel
by Dylan Bowman on Saturday, 02 August 2008 

Former Baywatch beauty Pamela Anderson is set to become the latest Hollywood star to get involved in the UAE’s hospitality sector with plans to build an eco-friendly hotel in Abu Dhabi.

Anderson fell in love with the UAE capital while on a charity trip there in June with the Make A Wish Foundation for children, according to various media reports.

"I'm building a hotel there. It is environmentally friendly. I went there with the Make a Wish Foundation and met some great people there. The royal family was really friendly," Anderson was quoted as saying.

"It's built with no fossil fuel at all... in Abu Dhabi - where they have all that oil,” she added.

It was announced in June Hollywood hunk Brad Pitt is to design a landmark environmentally friendly hotel and leisure project in Dubai for Zabeel Properties.

Pitt, along with the rest of the team at LA-based architecture firm Graft, have been appointed design consultants for the project, which will include an 800-room five-star hotel.

Celebrity endorsed hotels are becoming increasingly popular marketing tools in the UAE as developers attempt to make their projects stand out from the mass of leisure and entertainment venues being built in the Gulf state.

German-owned developer ACI is building a number of towers in Dubai endorsed by sporting legends including Michael Schumacher and Boris Becker. 

R


----------



## bizzybonita

Select plans waterfront projects in Dubai, RAK 

on Monday, August 04, 2008 

*Select Group, a Dubai-based real estate developer, is looking to consolidate its position in the UAE property market by developing more waterfront projects with mega launches planned across Dubai and Ras Al Khaimah*, a top company executive said. 

"*We will be launching residential projects in Dubai Waterfront and Palm Jebel Ali by year-end*. Subsequently, we will also unveil our second project in RAK's Al Marjan Island," Rahail Aslam, Chief Executive Officer, Select Group, told Emirates Business. 

The company's total property investment in the UAE has crossed Dh12.5 billion, with Aquitainia, a Dh5.5bn private island development, on The World being launched last month. 

Aquitainia, which combines the islands of France and Spain, is being developed in a joint venture with Select Property, a UK-based property company. The development, which is due for completion in 2012, is a collection of 816 units, ranging from one and two-bedroom suites, three-bedroom penthouses, land and water villas. 

In addition, a 75-room boutique hotel, which will be operated by a five-star international hotel brand, will service the suites, penthouses and villas spread across the islands. The project will also have numerous marinas with berths for hundreds of boats.

Asked why the company plans to launch one and two-bedroom apartments in Aquitainia, Aslam said: "There are more customers who can afford to buy one or two bedrooms. The islands are high density ones and they have been master planned to have a number of units as opposed to low density ones where you have larger units."

*The company expects 60 to 70 per cent occupancy in The World projects and has so far sold 15 per cent since the launch*. 

According to Nakheel's website, The World comprises 300 islands based in four kilometres offshore from Dubai. It will add 232km of beachfront to the emirate's natural 67km of beachfront, with the islands priced in the range of $15m to $50m. 

Currently, Select Group is developing nine towers in Dubai Marina, which includes Bay Central, The Torch, The Point, and Botanica among others. Pacific, a cluster of six towers on Al Marjan Island, is their first project in RAK.

"*All our projects are under construction. We will be handing over our first project, The Point, a 28-storey residential tower in Dubai Marina, by early next year*."

Despite the company being bullish on the Dubai real estate growth story, it does not believe in aggressive launches. "We are expecting similar growth to what we had in the last two to three years. Although we have the land bank, we are very careful on how we should go forward. We don't want to overstretch ourselves," Aslam said.

Select Group has allied with Marriott International in March 2007 to manage its new Renaissance-branded hotel at Dubai Marina. The Renaissance Dubai Marina Hotel, part of a one million square foot, mixed-use development known as Bay Central, will have 300 rooms and will open in 2010. The group also owns majority shares in Select Glass Industries.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Mesa vista, Majan

http://www.alineah.com/apartment/11742/detail.htm


----------



## AltinD

... or somewhere in a prime waterfront location. :runaway:


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ :bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

i personally don't specualte on Al Burj, though we don't know where the location of the board is, except imre of course . more on the Al Habtoor tower for BB from which we didn't hear anything over a long time.


----------



## High Times

Imre man, your such a tease...............................


----------



## bizzybonita

Dubai_Steve said:


> I am sure it will be Al Burj :cheer::cheer::cheer:


:nocrook:


----------



## LoverOfDubai

But, didn't Imre go to _Business Bay_? Would he go out of his way just to take that one picture?


----------



## AltinD

What about the supertall of the DIFC Central.


----------



## Julito-dubai

some new projects for Dubai by this architect:

http://www.oppenoffice.com/index2.htm

e.g second row, no. 6

fourth row, no. 5

fifth row, no 4. 

fouth row, no. 3

third row, no. 5


----------



## Stephan23

AltinD said:


> What about the supertall of the DIFC Central.


Wou !!!! This would be nice !!! Hope over 500 meters :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## bizzybonita

DIRC to unveil six new projects in Dubai by early 2009 

Dubai Investments Real Estate Company (DIRC), the real estate arm of Dubai Investments (DI), will roll out six new projects in Dubai by early 2009, a top company executive said.

"DIRC has so far launched one project this year in Mirdiff Hills, which is a Dh2- billion mixed-use development. We will announce three more projects by year-end in Meydaan, Jumeirah Village and Maritime City. Another two will be launched early 2009," DI Chief Executive Khalid Kalban told Emirates Business.

Kalban believes DI will escape any market downturn because of its widely diversified portfolio, which is helping it stay balanced and minimises its risk profile.

"We have industrial investments, property investments and financial investments so if there is a downturn in the realty sector we hope the others will compensate us. In that respect, we are the most balanced company in the whole region. From a realty perspective, 50 per cent of our investment involves a long-term contract for Dubai Investments Park (DIP) with the buyers. Hence, no matter what happens in DIP, our investors will pay us rent because they are bound by contractual agreements."

He revealed that DI is negotiating to acquire two more companies in Saudi Arabia and is involved in a steel plant venture that is being built there. On the real estate front, the company is looking to develop a mixed-use project in the Eastern Province of Saudi Arabia.

DI, with paid-up capital of Dh3.2bn, is the largest investment company listed on the UAE stock exchanges. It comprises 46 companies under six divisions – Dubai Investments Industries, M'Sharie, Dubai Investments Park, Glass and Al Taif Investment. Excerpts: 



What percentage of DI'S revenues comes from your real estate investments?

The real estate revenues were less than Dh1bn out of the company's total revenues of Dh2.7bn in the first half of 2008. If you look at the profitability of our real estate investments then they account for 65 to 70 per cent of our total profits.

Would you say you are treading cautiously in the real estate sector?

We are not being conservative, it is just the nature of business we are in. It just means better planning and looking at the risk profile of a project. In the realty front, there is no downturn risk since one sells from the drawing board but only a risk of delayed delivery of projects.

How many projects does DIRC plan to launch in the near future?

The company will roll out six new projects in Dubai. Four will be announced in 2008 and two at the beginning of 2009. DIRC has a number of projects under way across the UAE worth around Dh22bn. This value is apart from DI's other investments with Al Taif Investments, the joint venture between DI and Fujairah Investment Establishment, the investment arm of the Fujairah Government. Currently DIRC has projects at Dubai Investment Park, Mirdiff and Meydan in Dubai and in some upcoming developments in Abu Dhabi. The realty company has recently ventured into the hospitality sector through its subsidiary Al Mujama Real Estate by way of a contract signed with ANC Holdings. DIRC is also taking great strides in the realm of sports management through its partnership with Al Qudra Sports Management. One of our project, Septagon, a seven-tower office development in Dubai Investment Park, has already made a profit of around Dh300m. On Ritaj, a low-rise G+5 development with 2,200 units, is 60 per cent sold out so far and we are phasing our sales programme on this project.

What is the best way to get a project built on time?

This is now becoming a real problem. Contractors and developers have to work in partnership. It is not a one-way street anymore. And the contract between the developer and the contractor is not a straight one as some of the risk is taken by the developer and some by the contractor. A developer can no longer sell his project in one go because he will inevitably face price hikes, cost hikes and inflationary pressure.

Why did you choose Fujairah as the location for Dubai Investments' diversification module? Do you think the emirate has been a little late in jumping on to the bandwagon of setting itself as a realty destination unlike Ajman and Ras Al Khaimah?

We are looking at tapping into Fujairah's strategic location. Fujairah is a result of a spillover effect from Dubai. There is a lot of potential in the emirate waiting to be tapped. For example, because of the location there is natural gas line coming from Abu Dhabi to Fujairah. The main element of power is gas and since that is coming directly from Abu Dhabi, the emirate should not see an issue with regards to power. Also power lines are passing from Fujairah to other areas. Oil and petroleum pipes too have a direct access into Fujairah from Abu Dhabi. Fujairah is embarking on a gradual programme of development so unlike other emirates it will announce projects step by step.

Where is Al Taif Investment heading in the near future?

Al Taif in the last 15 months has embarked on four huge real estate projects and three manufacturing projects worth more than Dh3.7bn. The profitability of these ventures will essentially depend on Al Taif's execution of the projects. The potential for Al Taif is high since it is registered in Fujairah but actually does business globally. Its relationship with DI is a tag-along thing. If we get an investment opportunity then we shape that and also give it to Al Taif. We want Al Taif to be another Dubai Investments in Fujairah.

What is the break-up of the funding for Al Taif's ventures in Fujairah?

Thirty per cent of the Dh3.7bn will be taken care of internally and the remaining 70 per cent will either be borrowed from potential buyers of the units or banks or a combination of the two. The Fujairah Business Park venture is being built at a cost of Dh700m. The capital investment of Al Taif on this will be Dh500m and once the cash flow of that investment starts coming in we will add those revenues into the other projects. The plan is basically to run some part of the revenues of a project into the other.

Are you looking to acquire publicly-listed companies in the near future?

No. We think our strategy of acquiring medium-sized companies is working well. We buy private companies and later turn them into publicly-listed companies. This is our mission. This is why DI was created, to provide an investment opportunity for UAE residents. However, if we see right opportunity then we will think of acquiring a publicly-listed company. We currently have investors from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Bahrain.

What about India – you seem to have a lot of faith in that market? 

Our exposure in India is more than Dh370m. We have put in a lot of investment there. I think India offers a lot of opportunities. Our investments are well distributed with a horizon of three to four years. There is a guaranteed return from that market. We are looking at the glass industry in India.

How much of the output from your construction material subsidiaries is being consumed within the UAE market?

It is all being consumed locally. When we started these subsidiaries we had a strategy that 40 per cent would be sold abroad but the market here is very active and we could not satisfy our local clients. In the glass industry we are the largest manufacturer in the region and we will be dominating the market very soon. We are building one of the largest glass manufacturing facility in the Middle East at the Industrial City of Abu Dhabi. Emirates Float Glass, in partnership with Italian engineering firm Ianua, will construct its second float glass manufacturing facility there, enabling it to become the largest single-location float glass manufacturing facility in the region with a production capacity of 1,200 tonnes per day. Aside this, we are acquiring two companies in Saudi Arabia and are establishing a processing unit in Qatar. By 2010 we think we can go back to our conventional markets like India, Europe and the GCC and provide clients our products.

Do you have any plan to float Emirates Glass?

We will first evaluate the company and then consider doing this. Everything that we have within DI is either for sale or earmarked for private placement or listing in the stock market, but at the proper time. We promised the market about two years ago that beginning in 2008, we will place a company either privately or by raising an IPO. We kept the promise with M'sharie. As a rule we will go by what the market is receptive to and what the market trend is at a given time, then place any of our companies or list them. The market for private equity was very good this year and that is why we went ahead with M'sharie.



Khalid Kalban
Managing Director and Chief Executive, Dubai Investments


----------



## Julito-dubai

some new developments by Westar Properties:

http://www.westarproperties.net/resi.php

and this one for Majan

http://www.westarproperties.net/project-02.php


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ go ahead and open thread per each one ...:cheers:


----------



## Imre

it was the board of the Porto Dubai, board is ready but still no render

the sand is higher and higher every day...

Arabtec is there , piling or shoring started, just heard the driller noise.










fence work has begun around the Al Burj plot , from the Garden Road, it will be a huge complex.


----------



## Face81

Imre, I think we have a thread for Porto Dubai


----------



## AltinD

^^ He was referring to his posting of a project board with the note: "One of Dubai's best kept secrets", which caused quiet some speculations in this thread.


----------



## Face81

Just realised that the "island" they are building is starting to look like a volcano! 

It might even get renamed to Rio-De-Jumeirah :tongue2:


----------



## Julito-dubai

By the way: More Rio in the UAE

http://www.piniweb.com.br/construca...unidos-tera-projeto-de-brasileiro-95787-1.asp


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.ecgsa.com/dubaimoevenpick.htm

Moevenpick Hotel? Where is the location?

http://www.ecgsa.com/businessbaytower.htm

A Tower in Business Bay

http://www.ecgsa.com/tanmiat.htm

Tanmiat Tower in DIFC ?


----------



## Julito-dubai

some projects for Sharjah

http://www.trilliumengineering.com/project/index.html

I don't know, but for me but Sharjah seems to have more and more the charme of an empty tile-claded swimming pool...


----------



## malec

test


----------



## bizzybonita

Any vision at dubai it's convert it to reality ! for example rotating tower it was vision ... anyhow Let's wait n see .


----------



## Julito-dubai

Maybe it becomes Sheikh Mohammed's vison. Then it will turn into reality


----------



## Dubai_Steve

I think SM needs some glasses now.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Since when did bizzy passed his stash to you also.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.tvsa.com/portfolio/mixeduse/Lagoons/page86.html

Some new towers for the lagoons


----------



## Imre

went around the Bawadi site yesterday.

big plot on the left side, Zabeel Investments, fence is already done.

ground and leveling works 2-3 different places with the Wade Adams.

Asmaran, Maysan Towers already above the ground , Arabtec fast as everywhere.

opposite the Emaar sales centre, huge plot already fenced, security is there I think mobilisation starts soon.2 big board there but still empty, I think it is either the Shopping Mall or the Asia Asia Hotel plot.we will see soon.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Dubai Properties to double investment to $272bn
by Amy Glass on Thursday, 21 August 2008 

PORTFOLIO DOUBLED: Binbrek said the firm will boost its real estate investment. State-owned Dubai Properties is set to almost double its real estate investment to 1 trillion dirhams ($272.2 billion) within the next five years from 565 billion dirhams currently, its group CEO has said.

*Mohamed Binbrek, CEO of Dubai Properties Group, said the company has 26 property plots still to be developed, UAE daily Emirates Business reported on Thursday.*

The developer is confident of reaching 700 billion dirhams worth of investment in the next three years, Binbrek said.

Dubai Properties, a subsidiary of Dubai Holding, reached 550 billion dirhams in investments in April, with the launch of its Mohammed bin Rashid Gardens mega eco-project.

Binbrek told the newspaper Dubai remains the focus for the firm, but it is considering options for expansion overseas, including opening an office in India.

The firm is also considering opportunities in Pakistan, Tunisia, Qatar, Uzbekistan, the Maldives and Madagascar, he said

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://housing.justlanded.com/en/Un...Residence-Councourse-2-Dubai-Jumeriah-Village

Concourse 2, JVS


----------



## bizzybonita

^^yamy i like that :nuts: BTW iam looking for tower 1


----------



## Julito-dubai

bizzybonita said:


> ^^yamy i like that :nuts: BTW iam looking for tower 1


Sorry, that I cannot open threats at the moment. i am stranded at Torp Sandefjord Airport somewhere in the fields of Southern Norway milles from any civilization (well thats what you get when you book Ryanair) :bash:


----------



## bizzybonita

^^Don't care i can handle it ... so i can say yes i can  NOT we LOL


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.rnldesign.com/hospitality2.html#

A new tower/hotel. Could be either Port Rashid or on a JGC island

this one could be a JGC island
http://www.rnldesign.com/hospitality.html#


----------



## Imre

I saw from the beach yesterday,new land reclamation works begun just front of the Porto Dubai site.

Is it part of the project or another one? maybe the Universe?


----------



## Face81

Vertical city-Dubai-2.4 KM tall :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## High Times

Thats the most amazing thing i have ever seen in relation to construction.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Imre said:


> I saw from the beach yesterday,new land reclamation works begun just front of the Porto Dubai site.
> 
> Is it part of the project or another one? maybe the Universe?



maybe this one?


----------



## Julito-dubai

Imre, can you say where exactly? 

btw. picture is from august



http://www.flickr.com/photos/atmasphere/2800295829/sizes/l/


----------



## racso380

Face81 said:


> Vertical city-Dubai-2.4 KM tall :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


THAT'S AMAZING!!!!!:banana: I HOPE DUBAI BUILDS IT


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.classicresorts.ie/accom.asp?d=3&a=293

Oasis Beach Resort is closing on the 29th of August!!!!

New one in Culture Village? La mare?

http://www.holprop.de/s/Verkaufsobjekte~id~AE128646~site~1~c~y~sess~655860170.htm


----------



## plotman

What a superb structure,like to see it at the Waterfront.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Sheffield unveils AED3.5bn projects on Dubai Waterfront

21 Oct 2008

Sheffield Real Estate, developers of the skyscraper Marina 101, it will build three projects on the Dubai Waterfront at a cumulative investment value of Dhs3.5bn ($954m). Abu Ali Malek Shroff, Sheffield has received concept approval to finalise three residential developments within the Dubai Waterfront, cumulatively spanning over three million square feet within the development. The Dubai Waterfront properties join Sheffield's developments in its portfolio with residential projects in Dubai Marina, International City, commercial development in Jumeirah Lake Towers and a shopping mall in Mizin.

R


----------



## barrak

New for DubaiLand 

New Eye Park development introduces technological improvements to a rapidly expanding Dubai
As part of Dubai’s ongoing plan to become a worldwide tourist, entertainment, and leisure destination, Tameer Holding Investments have employed retail design firm Callison to develop six mixed-use towers in the heart of the new Dubailand development. The new towers – to be collectively known as Eye Park - will offer over around 1.9 million square feet of residential space, and 100,00 square feet of retail space, along with full amenities, car parking, and shopping areas. 

The six towers that comprise the development will be centred around an oval ‘crescent park,’ which will create a natural focus for the area and will incorporate natural elements, as well as art and water features, to give the towers a focal centrepiece. The towers themselves will feature the latest in sustainable technology, including energy efficient geothermal and solar heating, in addition to cooling systems and low flow water systems. It is hoped that these technological advances will help the towers produce on-site renewable energy, with solar heated water and grey water technology included in the design to help produce a 30 percent reduction in water usage. 

Mr. Ghassan Sakhnini, CEO of Tameer had this to say of the project, “Tameer is pleased to announce this significant partnership with Callison… we are confident that the highest calibre of quality and style will be reflected in the design of these projects in true Callison renowned fashion.” The project is scheduled for completion in Spring 2011. 

[IMG]http://www.worldarchitecturene...showprojectbigimages&img=1&pro_id=10530[/IMG]


----------



## malec

Anybody know anything about this tower other than it's part of meydan?

http://www.cityscape.ae/Images/photos/general/Gallery-31.jpg


Also anybody know anything about this?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

malec said:


> Anybody know anything about this tower other than it's part of meydan?
> 
> http://www.cityscape.ae/Images/photos/general/Gallery-31.jpg
> 
> 
> Also anybody know anything about this?


maybe its this????

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=725950

R


----------



## malec

That might be the first one. The second one is something different.


----------



## bizzybonita

New

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=29&storycode=3125840&c=3


----------



## Julito-dubai

bizzybonita said:


> New
> 
> http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=29&storycode=3125840&c=3


http://www.marksbarfield.com/project.php?projectid=44
more pictures :banana:


----------



## Tom_Green

Any projects to save the beaches in Dubai?

This looks horrible.


----------



## Stephan23

^^The Palm Jumeirah, The Palm Jebel Ali, The Palm Deira, The World, Waterfront....... 
:lol:


----------



## germantower

^^ Theese projects aren´t considered to PROTECT the beaches, but to add artificial coastline to Dubai. So no reason for laughing Stephan.


----------



## AltinD

Tom_Green said:


> Any projects to save the beaches in Dubai?
> 
> This looks horrible.
> http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/7817/dubaiflickros1.jpg


What you see is a "saved" beach. They have dumped sand to counter the erosion and reclaim the beach.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Looks like it needs some work to me.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

AltinD said:


> What you see is a "saved" beach. They have dumped sand to counter the erosion and reclaim the beach.


Is this erosion from the offshore projects or just nature taking its course?


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.marksbarfield.com/project.php?projectid=44
> more pictures :banana:


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Stephan23

^^Yes, very great looking !!!


----------



## AltinD

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> Is this erosion from the offshore projects or just nature taking its course?


Natural because of the currents, but the off-shore projects have shifted them so they might have started bitting elsewhere, in areas where previously they would have been depositing instead ... and vice-versa.

For example, 7 - 8 years ago the beach in front of Royal Mirage Hotel (near the now days The Palm trunk) was heavily eroded, while the beach in front of now day's Jumeirah Beach Residences was flat and nice. After the reclamation of the Palm (Jumeirah) it is the opposite ...


----------



## bizzybonita

An impressive model of a proposed major development at Cityscape 2008 .


----------



## Whiteeclipse

*Imperial-China style project for UAE real estate market*
Dubai’s biggest developer has announced an imperial China-style residential project which will include 4,000 new homes for sale in the Emirate’s International City sector.

Nakheel said ‘Forbidden City’ will be a low-rise development featuring studio, one bed and two bed apartments.

Initial work on the scheme started in April this year with final completion due in April 2011.

Besides the 4,000 homes, Forbidden City will feature 50 retail stores including food outlets, restaurants, internet cafes and boutiques.

Nakheel said:

“Inspired by the legendary royal court palace of imperial China, Forbidden City will be a residential neighbourhood offering its own extensive community facilities.”

International City director Rashid Al Helli added the project was being “carefully planned” to help make it sustainable.

The International City project is based in Dubai’s Al Warsan area, 12 kilometres from Dubai International Airport.

It is designed to be a hub for the professionals who regularly travel to the Emirate from across the globe.

International City as a project is also being developed by Nakheel and covers 800 hectares in total.

In May the developer announced it had sold out all 1,612 residential units in the ‘Emirates Precinct’ section of the development.
http://www.offplanpropertyexchange....-style-project-for-uae-real-estate-market/402


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i cant find that stupid thread so here:

Idiot’s Guide to building a view factory

by Benjamin Millington on Saturday, 01 November 2008 

David Fisher's 420m rotating tower has been the favourite topic of discussion on many sites across the region. Benjamin Millington digs up reasons why the project is raising so many eyebrows.

After listening to David Fisher one gets the impression that he believes everything is possible, nothing is a problem and easy solutions can solve anything. He said designing the Dynamic Tower with 80 individually rotating stories was "simple" and construction would be even simpler.

But some serious points have been raised about the viability and practicality of the project and according to many in the industry, Fisher's answers have been a little too simplistic.

How will he supply rotating apartments with plumbing? - By using "a very simple smart connection."


If you have 80 floors, then you’ve just increased you’re probabilities of failure by 80%. - Nick Cooper, engineer and rotational expert, AtkinsHow will he supply electricity? - "That's a simple one," there'll be a brush system for each level.

How will he rotate the levels? - A "simple mechanical system on each floor."

But as Atkins engineer and rotational expert Nick Cooper pointed out even simple things break down over time.

He believes a tower with individually rotating floors is too complicated to be a success.

"The problem is that it's an architect's dream without any engineering thought behind it," he said. "I mean nothing is impossible, but I don't think it's viable as a reliable maintenance-free system.

"The only structural part is the core, the rest is a machine, and we all know what we have to do with our cars on a yearly basis."

Apart from being an expert in the subject, Cooper is also the engineer behind another rotating tower, the 55 degree Time Dubai, which is due to begin construction later this year.

The difference with his tower is that it will rotate as one solid structure with the rotating mechanism and utilities located at the base of the building where it can be maintained and monitored without disruption to residents.

"We looked at having a central core and rotating the outer parts," he said.

"But there's a jolly good reason why we didn't go down that route - because of the complexity of providing services to every floor.

"On top of that you've got the rotating mechanism on every floor and any mechanical system will fail at some point.

"If you have 80 floors, then you've just increased you're probabilities of failure by 80%."

Fisher said the ongoing maintenance the tower requires is actually a positive and will help extend the life of the building well beyond a regular tower.

"Today's buildings are built to last between 50 to 100 years which is completely ridiculous when aircrafts fly the same number of years with much more complicated systems and risk factors," he said.

"Why? Because you can maintain airplanes. So we are going to have a complete maintenance service to this building."

This sounds feasible, but planes at least offer a valuable service and airlines also charge accordingly, which begs the question, how expensive is it going to be to maintain the building?

A good view does cost, but let's not forget basic economics and the law of diminishing returns. How long will it be before people grow tired of paying astronomical strata fees for their daily view change? And on a more personal note, do people want technicians traipsing through their living rooms on a regular basis?

Constructing it

By using pre-fabricated apartments, Fisher rendered construction of the tower "easy" and said it would take only 22 months to build from the time they begin excavating.

The units will be assembled in an Italian factory and exported equipped with plumbing, electrics and all finishings, before it's attached to the core.

Steve Taylor, a structural engineer for consulting firm WSP, said he's puzzled at how services will be provided to the tower, but agreed that construction would be relatively easy.


In this instance air flowing around a building will prevent any flow going through the inter-floor space to react with the turbines. - John Dodgson, Turbine technical consultant, GT Roc"There is nothing about the structure that says it can't be done. The core would be the same as a normal tall building," he said.

"Then you just have to attach the units and all of that is mechanical."

But as Cooper pointed out, the mechanical element for each floor would have to be installed with extreme precision for the building to rotate as promised.

"Every level will have to be precise," said Cooper.

"They will have to maintain it right through the build for which you will need a highly specialised mechanical engineer.

"It's not civil or construction engineering, but precise mechanical engineering on each floor."

Whether this precision can be maintained throughout the tower's construction only time will tell, but there will certainly be many people watching to see if the tower can stick to its lightning schedule.

About the wind turbines

When it was launched, the Dynamic Tower was touted as "the first skyscraper designed to be self-powered." It would also be a "true green power plant" that would sell energy back to the grid.

These claims would be achieved through using photovoltaic technologies on the roof of each apartment and wind turbines mounted horizontally between each floor. 

Fisher said they had encountered several problems with the wind turbine aspect of the design but is confident they would find a workable solution within the next two months.

But turbine technical consultant John Dodgson, who runs his own firm GT Roc, said it goes against the theory of air flow.

"Like water in a river, air flows as a body. Each particle effects the movement of the adjacent particle and therefore it tends to move together," he said.

"In this instance air flowing around a building will prevent any flow going through the inter-floor space to react with the turbines."

Three other engineers Construction Week spoke to also said air would simply flow around the building and the turbines would remain inanimate.

Dodgson said the Middle East was is also known for having low wind speeds and wind turbines generate relatively low amounts of energy. But the tower can still achieve green status even if the wind turbine concept fails, according to the subcommittee chairman of the Emirates Green Building Council Sarfraz Dairkee.

"Renewable energy is not mandatory for a green building, but they have to comply with a minimum energy performance," he said.

"This is very well defined and already quite tight.

"If you are doing anything additional like rotating the building, it will pose a big challenge to the architectural team to meet the criteria."

Dairkee said other renewable energies such as photovoltaic or solar thermal technologies would help to offset the power used to rotate the tower.

But with construction of the tower scheduled to begin within the next two months it is slightly concerning that a key design element such as the wind turbines is proving more complicated than Fisher expected.

If Fisher's building does in fact become reality it could revolutionise the construction industry and we may well see an edition of the Idiot's Guide to building a view factory.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/536651-idiots-guide-to-building-a-view-factory?start=1

R


----------



## bizzybonita

*PARIS IS COMING ...*

'Paris Hilton Towers'? 



Published: November 04, 2008, 00:24


Dubai: Paris Hilton could be the latest in a constellation of stars to light up Dubai's property sector, in a possible $2 million (Dh7.3 million) deal with Abu Dhabi-based developer, Hydra Properties.

Hilton, who was famous before she was even born, will add a dash of desert glam to Dubai's celebrity skyline.

"Mr Hilton is having a lawyer look over a million-dollar agreement between a property company in the UAE and Paris Hilton. The deal would give the company 'naming rights' for three years to call a set of twin towers Paris Hilton Towers. The deal currently stands at around $1.5-2million," said celebrity booking agent, Mike Esterman.

Officials at Hydra Properties were not immediately available for comment.

Although Hilton's roots are firmly entrenched in the hotel business, branding a property is just a hop, skip and a jump away. 


And there is perhaps nowhere more fitting for a celebrity to flash a smile and name a building than in Dubai, where real estate is very much the name of the game.

As a recent wave of celebrities-turned-real-estate-professionals have found, investors in Dubai real estate are cashing in on a booming economy.

If agreed, Hilton would follow in the impressive footsteps of tennis great, Boris Becker, Formula One champion Michael Schumacher and golf-pro, Tiger Woods.

But if it's glamour you're after, you'd be hard pushed to find a star more focused on glam than Paris.

Of course, aside from those celebrities who want to see their name on a tower, there are other stars here working with local developers who know the bigger the name, the bigger the interest.

There's property heavyweight, Donald Trump with Nakheel, fashion legend Giorgio Armani and Emaar and most recently, bona fide Hollywood superstar, Brad Pitt, working with Zaabeel Properties.


http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10256848.html


----------



## docc

^^ Dreams?


----------



## Cyrus55

AltinD said:


> SYSTEM is building it and that's the Sales Center for JH project. We have the article posted somewhere about SYSTEM Contract getting the job ... however, what will they sell there?


Where are the buyers?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Where are the products?


----------



## BinDubai

i said it a long time ago

stop building residential projects we had enough but no one listens :lol:
we need theme parks resorts industrial projects and financial of course.
stuff that actually generates income, or at least attract capital.

Also i think that they should merge Emirates with Etihad. and make it a 70:30 deal and eventually a 50:50 by balancing there assets vs debts. everyone wins 

same deal with major Real estate companies.


----------



## BinDubai

oh yeah and call it United Emirates Air lines


----------



## Bimcnorth

BinDubai said:


> oh yeah and call it United Emirates Air lines


In arabic...that is :lol:


----------



## Face81

The site in between Park Place Tower and JAL Towers got boarded up today....


----------



## AltinD

^^ ACICO has boarded up (and down) a number of times that particular plot on the past.


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> ^^ ACICO has boarded up (and down) a number of times that particular plot on the past.


This time they removed all their stored material and equipment from the site.....


----------



## AltinD

^^ From the back also (area for the parking building)?


----------



## Face81

Just the front half of the site has been cleared and cordoned off with cream coloured metal boards, similar to the ones used by Meraas for Jumeirah Gardens.


----------



## AltinD

^^ I saw it, and does seams to be unrelated to ACICO.


----------



## Face81

Wonder what it could be? Are there any SZR proposals floating around at the moment?


----------



## AltinD

I saw parked vehicles and materials stored on site ... not much of a promisse for a new development.


----------



## Imre

board already U/C, next to the Summit (Dubai Marina) plot , any idea?


----------



## Dubai Addiction

pic posted by scoot


----------



## AltinD

Project board is comming. :cheers:


----------



## malec

I wonder if it will be a huuuge one or not. I remember SA Boy saying something about big towers going there.


----------



## AltinD

^^

But that was yesterday 
I had the world in my hands 
But it's not the end of my world 
It's just a slight change of plans 

-_FOREIGNER -That Was Yesterday_-


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=dubailand&psc=G&filter=1#5233263493574972050


----------



## Julito-dubai

some pictures of Godolphin River City. I found them on a Chinese forum!

http://www.abbs.com.cn/bbs/post/view?bid=52&id=336714645&sty=3&age=30&tpg=11&ppg=1#336714645

and some hotel in the city

when i have more time. i will post them all. Christmas turkey is waiting


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.antimg.com/media2.html

someting to dream about but still nice.

THE UNIVERSE VIDEO!!!!


----------



## malec

And some other crazy land reclamation projects that will never see the light of day.

Falcon Island
http://media.antimg.com/video.php?vid=24

Meydan City
http://media.antimg.com/video.php?vid=22

Umm Ramool
http://media.antimg.com/video.php?vid=17


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.i-mad.com/?go/#/projects/location/47/

Tokyo Island, the World


----------



## docc

Malec,

Never say never....they might be possible 20 years from now right?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

erm I think showcase city is going ahead...it was in the masterplan...the one at burjuman...

R


----------



## bizzybonita

New render of Ziggurat project


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Not healthy to isolate a part of society like that.


----------



## Gregorious

Where is this being built?


----------



## The-King

look at the renders! In a huge forest with rivers around it!


----------



## Julito-dubai

some more towers by sanali group.

http://www.sanali.ae/index.php?option=com_hanover&Itemid=36


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.ameinfo.com/172917.html

new? Seagull Tower, Maritime City


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ yes sir .


----------



## dbxdude

Gregorious said:


> Where is this being built?


In the minds of people living in la la land


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Dubai Properties denies merger with Sama Dubai

Zawya

07 January 2009

Dubai Properties, a subsidiary of Dubai Properties Group, will focus on delivering existing projects this year and will take a call on going ahead with its "planned" projects by mid-January.

There was no merger with Sama Dubai, a sister concern and a subsidiary of Dubai Holding.

No merger has happened nor has there been talk of it. In terms of building synergy, we definitely are doing that, not just within Dubai Holding, but across all master developers. We are all working together and this does not reflect the intention to merge.

We will be focusing on delivering our projects that are 80 per cent complete, while we have time to take decision on projects that are still in the design and development phase. So far our strategy has not been revisited but we will review it only by mid-January, or in the worst case, in March.

Mohamed Executive Towers in Business Bay, Phase I and II of The Villas and Al Waha Villas project in Dubailand will be completed this year.

Work had been stopped in master developments". No work has been stalled or stopped in our projects. Business Bay is our only project that is in an advanced development stage. Only the infrastructure work is going on in Mudon and Culture Village projects.

However, the global crisis will delay the company's overseas expansion plan, Binbrek said. "Expansion is currently not in our priority list and so our overseas expansion will be delayed.

Asked if the firm was working on strengthening its leasing business in 2009, Binbrek said: "We are building a leasing portfolio and it will be a major contributor to our revenues in our five-year plan.

Although he declined to comment on how the firm planned to raise finance, Binbrek said: "We believe there is still opportunity for growth. In the short term, there might be some delays, but it doesn't mean businesses are going to be 'derailed'. 

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.thincprojects.com/

click on retail projects in the middle east

Gigantic Palm Deira Mall!!!!

Palm Mall Deira
Brief
Palm Mall Deira in Dubai is a mixed-use retail, hotel and residential project that
will provide a contemporary town centre for the Palm Deira development. To be
situated on a prime site within the Palm Deira Masterplan, it will offer over
600,000 sqm of retail GFA, five hotels and 12 residential towers, and will also
serve as a multimodal transport interchange for the DI Front Island. Thinc
Projects has been commissioned to provide the full suite of management
services for Palm Mall Deira.
Advice + Action
Thinc Projects’ role on this complex project has involved commissioning and
managing the Design Team through the concept and schematic design stages,
establishing an early works package and procuring the main contractor for
Phase 1 of the development.
Palm Mall Deira will make a significant contribution to Dubai’s society and
economy. It is intended to become Dubai’s meeting place, offering public
spaces of epic scale that will revolutionise retailing in the UAE. The centre will
cater for traditional Islamic culture while reflecting contemporary design
elements. Its palm frond-inspired floating roof will also differentiate the retail
component of the development and provide an aerial presence to visitors
approaching Dubai International Airport.

http://www.thincprojects.com/pdf/retail.pdf


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> Wonder what it could be? Are there any SZR proposals floating around at the moment?


A logo writting "Mayden" or "Meydan" has appeared.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

AltinD said:


> A logo writting "Mayden" or "Meydan" has appeared.


I saw that too!

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

R


----------



## Naz UK

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Dubai Properties denies merger with Sama Dubai


Skyscrapercity denies merger talks with Skyscraperpage.com. 

Don't you just love these kinds of stories? Same old shit every freakin' time! 

Shithead rookie reporter desperate to make an impression on his editor leaks some BS he thinks he heard in the 3rd cubicle of the 2nd floor toilet in Lamcy Plaza..... and the next minute a press conference which always goes along the lines of "we just wana say that no such talks have ever been, are currently, nor will ever be taking place".


----------



## bizzybonita

*New tower 60 F at city of Arabia 300 m *


http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/City of Arabia, Mixed Use Tower_portfolio.pdf


----------



## bizzybonita

*Mirk Palm Resort Hotel at Palm Jabel Ali*


http://www.rmjm.com/images/portfolio/Mirk Palm Resort Hotel_portfolio.pdf


----------



## bizzybonita

محمد بن راشد اطلع على مشروعات خدمية وتجميلية على أجندة البلدية 
تكييف ممرات في شوارع دبي بالرذاذ وتخضير أسطـح المبـاني 













محمد بن راشد يطلع على تصاميم لمشروعات جديدة في دبي. وام
طبع المقال اتصل بالمحرر أرسل لصديق معرض الصور فيديو صوت
التاريخ: الخميس, يناير 08, 2009

اطلع صاحب السموّ الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس الدولة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء حاكم دبي، على مشروعات خدمية وتجميلية تعتزم بلدية دبي تنفيذها، بينها مشروع وصف بأنه الأول من نوعه في المنطقة، يتمثل في تغطية ممرات المشاة في عدد من شوارع دبي وطرقاتها والأسواق المكشوفة فيها، لتوفير أجواء رطبة للمشاة وتشجيعهم على المشي.

جاء ذلك في زيارة قام بها سموّه إلى بلدية دبي أمس، اطلع خلالها على المشاريع التي تتضمنها أجندة البلدية ضمن استراتيجيتها الخاصة، لتطوير مدينة دبي في المرحلة المقبلة وتوفير سبل الراحة ومقوماتها والاستقرار المعيشي للمواطنين والوافدين.

ووفقاً لمدير عام بلدية دبي المهندس حسين ناصر لوتاه، فإن المشروع المشار إليه يتضمن توفير مظلات يرطبها رذاذ المياه والمقترح تنفيذه في المرحلة الأولى تجربة يمكن تعميمها في المستقبل، إذا ثبتت نجاعتها وحققت أهدافها والمتمثلة بممرات مغطاة للمشاة في عدد من الشوارع والأسواق الحيوية في مدينة دبي.

ويهدف المشروع إلى استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في تشغيل الإضاءة وتوفير الطاقة، من أجل توفير حماية للمشاة أثناء النهار وتشجيعهم على السير على الأقدام في الشوارع والأسوق المكشوفة، من خلال تغطيتها وترطيبها برذاذ المياه المتوقع لها أن تخفف ما معدله خمس درجات من درجة الحرارة الطبيعية.

واستمع سموّه إلى عرض بمكونات المشروعات الحيوية الأخرى المزمع تنفيذها وأهدافها، وأهمها مشروع حديقة القرآن الكريم في منطقة الخوانيج الذي اعتمده سموّه، وأمر بمباشرة تنفيذها لخدمة سكان واهالي منطقتي الخوانيج ومزهر وما حولهما.

كما اطلع سموّه على مشروع تطوير منطقتي النهدة وخور الممزر وتخضيرهما على مساحة أكثر من ستة ملايين قدم مربعة، ويركز على زراعة المسطحات الخضر والتشجير، وبناء أحواض مائية عذبة إلى جانب الربط بين حديقتي النهدة والممزر بجسر علوي للمشاة، لتسهيل التواصل بين المنطقتين في ضوء زيادة عدد المباني السكنية في منطقة النهدة.

وهناك مشروع الأسواق في المناطق النائية خصوصاً مناطق العوير ولهباب والليسيلي ونزوة ومرغم والخوانيج، ويتضمن هذا المشروع الذي اعتمده سموّه للتنفيذ الفوري، بناء أسواق مركزية مكيّفة ومجهزة بأحدث المرافق لخدمة سكان هذه المناطق، وتشتمل على شقق سكنية بنظام الاستوديو في الدور الأول لمركز التسوق في كل منطقة.

والمشروع الجديد على مستوى المنطقة المقترح تنفيذه ضمن خطة بلدية دبي التجميلية وحماية البيئة والتخفيف من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في المناطق المكتظة بالمباني السكنية والتجارية، يقوم على زراعة أسطح المباني وواجهاتها وتخضيرها، بهدف التخفيف من حرارة أسطح الأدوار العليا من المباني التي كان سموّه أمر بتطبيقها في إطار خطة دبي لتشجيع توسيع مساحة المباني الخضر التي تحمي من التلوث البيئي وتخفف من الحرارة العالية. ويهدف المشروع إلى ترسيخ اللمحة الجمالية للمباني وتشكيل عازل حراري وصوتي، من خلال الاستفادة من المياه المنبعثة من أجهزة التكييف في المباني المعنية، واستغلالها لري المزروعات على الأسطح التي يجب مراعاة شرط تكوين التربة من تراب خاص مخلوط من نشارة الخشب، ولا يزيد سمكها على 10 سنتمترات.

وأبدى سموّه إعجابه بالفكرة وأمر بتطويرها ودراستها بشكل أعمق، حتى يمكن تطبيقها في المستقبل.

واشتملت خطة مشروعات البلدية على مشروع خدمة الاستفسار عبر الهاتف المتحرك، وتعرف بخدمة «أماكن» والتي تعتمد بالكامل على كوادر إدارة تقنية المعلومات في البلدية، لتسهيل وصول المعلومة إلى طالبها حول أي مكان في دبي، بالتعاون بين البلدية ومؤسستي الإمارات للاتصالات و«دو».
ترقية لوتاه

أمر صاحب السموّ الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس الدولة رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بصفته حاكم إمارة دبي، بترقية المهندس حسين ناصر لوتاه، وتعيينه مديراً عاماً لبلدية دبي بالأصالة، اعتباراً من أمس، وذلك مكافأة من سموّه للمهندس لوتاه على جهوده المخلصة وأفكاره البناءة التي أسهمت بشكل إيجابي وملحوظ، في تطوير الخدمات البلدية والمشروعات الحيوية التي تقوم بها البلدية في إمارة دبي.

------------------------------------------------------

*Mohammed bin Rashid briefed on the service and cosmetic projects on the agenda of the municipal Adaptation of corridors in the streets of Dubai and spray greening roofs .*


Briefed His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, to service projects and cosmetic Dubai Municipality plans to implement them, including a project described as the first of its kind in the region, is to cover the footpaths in a number of Dubai's streets, roads and markets the open, to provide a moist atmosphere for pedestrians and encourage them to walk.

This came in his visit to Dubai Municipality yesterday, in which he briefed on the projects included in the agenda of the municipality within its own strategy for the development of the city of Dubai in the coming stage and the provision of amenities and its components and the stability of living for citizens and expatriates.

According to the Director General of Dubai Municipality, Hussain Nasser Lootah, referred to the project includes the provision of umbrellas Irdobaa spray water and the proposed implementation of the first phase of the experiment can be extended in the future, if proven and achieved its objectives of corridors covered pedestrian street in a number of vital markets in the city of Dubai.

The project is aimed at the exploitation of solar energy in the operation of lighting and energy-saving, in order to provide protection for pedestrians during the day and encourage them to walk in the streets and open market, through the coverage and moistened water spray expected to reduce the average of five degrees from the normal temperature.

He listened to the presentation of other vital components of the projects to be implemented and its objectives, the most important project in the garden of the Holy Quran Khawaneej area adopted by His Highness, the implementation is to proceed to serve the residents and the people of the regions and Muzhar Khawaneej and around.

He also briefed on the project to develop the areas of Khor Mamzar and Al Nahda and Tkhadderhma on an area of more than six million square feet, and focuses on the bodies of vegetable cultivation, afforestation, and building fresh water basins as well as the link between My Garden Mamzar and Al Nahda Alawi pedestrian bridge, to facilitate communication between the two regions in the light of the increasing number of residential buildings in Al Nahda area.

A draft of markets in remote areas, especially areas Aweer and the funeral and Allisili and whim, and forced Khawaneej, including this project, which his adopted for immediate implementation, at the markets of central air-conditioned and equipped with the latest facilities to serve the population of these areas, and include the system of studio apartments in the first round of the shopping center in each region .

And the new project in the region in the implementation of the proposed plan of Dubai Municipality cosmetic, environmental protection and mitigation of the high temperature in the crowded residential and commercial buildings, based on the cultivation of the roofs of buildings and facades and Tkhadderha, with a view to alleviating the surface temperature of the top floors of the buildings is called the application in the context of Dubai plan to promote the expansion of the area of buildings that protect the vegetables from the environmental pollution and reduce the high temperature. The project aims to consolidate the aesthetic profile of the buildings and the formation of thermal insulation and myself, through the use of water emitted from the air conditioning in the buildings concerned, and utilization of crop irrigation on surfaces that must be taken into account the requirement of the composition of the soil from the soil of a special mixture of sawdust, and no more than 10 cm thick .

He expressed his admiration for the idea and is developed and studied in depth, so that it can be applied in the future.

The plan projects on the draft municipal service inquiry via mobile phone, known as service «places» which depend entirely on the cadres of the Department of Information Technology in the municipality, to facilitate the access of information to you about any place in Dubai, in cooperation between the municipality and the institutions of the UAE Telecommunications and «de».
Upgrade Lootah

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister, in his capacity as Ruler of Dubai, the promotion of Hussain Nasser Lootah, and his appointment as director general of Dubai Municipality's own, as of yesterday, and that his remuneration from the architect of the Lootah for his sincere and constructive ideas contributed positively and significantly, in the development of municipal services and vital projects undertaken by the municipality in the Emirate of Dubai.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

low-income residents evicted from areas to be bulldozed to make way for a $95-billion luxury project called Jumeirah Gardens have been allowed to return, reports said.

The developer for Jumeirah Gardens, government-owned Meraas, has made no decisions about what portions of the project will be cancelled or delayed.

Returning residents would likely signal that authorities have delayed or cancelled portions of the massive project as Dubai, the self-styled tourism and financial hub of Gulf, suffers under the strains of the global financial crisis.

Meraas said it would scale back massive project.

http://www.gulf-daily-news.com/Story.asp?Article=239705&Sn=BUSI&IssueID=31295


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> A logo writting "Mayden" or "Meydan" has appeared.


09/January/2009

SZR


----------



## DUBAI

Naz UK said:


> Skyscrapercity denies merger talks with Skyscraperpage.com.
> 
> Don't you just love these kinds of stories? Same old shit every freakin' time!
> 
> Shithead rookie reporter desperate to make an impression on his editor leaks some BS he thinks he heard in the 3rd cubicle of the 2nd floor toilet in Lamcy Plaza..... and the next minute a press conference which always goes along the lines of "we just wana say that no such talks have ever been, are currently, nor will ever be taking place".


There is no need to be that self-deprecating


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> 09/January/2009
> 
> SZR


This is the site I was telling Altin about a couple of weeks ago.... Meydan signs appear to be all around the site, which is right next to JAL Towers. 

As we all know, Meydan LLC is a developer in its own right, so maybe they have a tower planned for this site?

Anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## Julito-dubai

Emirates Point

Jumeirah Village:

http://www.alineah.com/apartment/15171/detail.htm


----------



## Naz UK

Is Bizzybonita still posting drivel about new "projects" that are about to launch soon? :lol: Awww bless him. Her! Whichever!


----------



## bizzybonita

Julito-dubai said:


> Emirates Point
> 
> Jumeirah Village:
> 
> http://www.alineah.com/apartment/15171/detail.htm


The project is already there :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645949


----------



## malec

What are these two towers getting built here?


----------



## 9714

closest to you is al salam tower. further away might be the cobalt tower - www.ttgsystem.com for a cool video on this tower.


----------



## Imre

Burj Al Salam and Duja Tower


----------



## AltinD

> the cobalt tower - www.ttgsystem.com


dreams ...


----------



## Money2Burn

burj al salam, burj al alam, burj al arab....dammit sometimes I wish I would have been born this creative :O)


----------



## DUBAI

Any more and it will be as bad as NYC

with the

Chrysler BUILDING 
Empire State BUILDING
American International BUILDING
GE BUILDING
MetLife BUILDING
Woolworth BUILDING
....


----------



## Stephan23

What's that near Burj Al Arab?? 










Have no clue...


----------



## Naz UK

Mainland Dubai? :dunno:


----------



## Skyscraperneighbor

I think he's referring to Porto Dubai


----------



## Naz UK

Is that what they're calling the city now? What next?


----------



## BinDubai

it is porto Dubai


----------



## Imre

26/January/2009

Bawadi

huge plot fenced by the Dubai Properties





and huge plots both side of the road fenced by the Al Ghurair Properties







and another new plot by the GGICO





any idea?


----------



## AltinD

Al Ghurair has the mega retail section, but maybe they would have one of the hotels as well


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.hillier.com/portfolio/

click on mixed use projects a few new towers for Dubai


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.x-architects.com/architecture.php?architects=projects

some interesiting ones


----------



## bizzybonita

Amazing Find julitooo .. white hotel blowin ma mind :nuts:


----------



## HappyLarry

^^
Must be the new Sea container hotel. It should go up pretty quick.


----------



## bizzybonita

New project called " The Grand Boulevard " by Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill .

http://www.smithgill.com/#/work/the_grand_boulevard

The Grand Boulevard, a luxury residential development, will be a sophisticated anchor presence on Dubai’s Boulevard, providing residents with unobstructed, front-row seats from which to view the nearby Burj Dubai, the world’s tallest building.

The project consists of two towers of 22 and 69 stories, with 146 and 747 units, respectively. The first two levels will also feature high-end retail. As part of an urban plaza featuring public sculptures, an amphitheatre frames views of Burj Dubai between the two towers at the amenities level.


----------



## Stephan23

^^Already existing !


----------



## peacesells

Was at an office in Moosa Tower 2 the other day. The office is facing the sea and Satwa. Saw at least three plots few hundred meters from the SZR hoarded off by Meeras. Don't know it it was mentioned earlier in this thread or not, but it would be interesting to see what they're building there.


----------



## Julito-dubai

bizzybonita said:


> Amazing Find julitooo .. white hotel blowin ma mind :nuts:


This one looks as if it is close to that new bridge in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes it is, and so it says in the website from where it was taken from.


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ ohhhh what a good news ... smart $$$ 

:rofl:


----------



## malec

peacesells said:


> Was at an office in Moosa Tower 2 the other day. The office is facing the sea and Satwa. Saw at least three plots few hundred meters from the SZR hoarded off by Meeras. Don't know it it was mentioned earlier in this thread or not, but it would be interesting to see what they're building there.


Maybe this project?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767476

I don't think meraas will build even a single 10 storey building though


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.dcc-group.com/highRise.aspx?pid=33&imgID=146

some new towers for meydan


----------



## bizzybonita

New residential tower for Burj Dubai District










DeStefano Partners have designed a 38-storey residential tower for Emaar Properties located in Dubai, UAE. *Burj 34* is part of the Burj Dubai District, a master-planned community combining residential apartments, offices, luxury hotels and the Dubai Mall. The building site is adjacent to the prominent Burj Dubai Boulevard, the major roadway of the complex, and directly north of the water channel.

The building has been tailored to the "urban professional" as a tower of quality and stature, with high attention to detail and easy-to-maintain materials. The structure is comprised of reinforced concrete while the facade is serated glass and concrete with metal detailing.

With its panelized skin, the building’s powerful form is reminiscent of the dragon fruit and will create a distinctive presence within the district. The exterior responds in its strength and detail to the urban scale of the Burj District, while the interior reinterprets this aesthetic vocabulary in detail and form to create an intimately scaled residential environment, full of richness and texture.

The building is sculpted to maximize unit views over the district while delivering a floor plate efficiency of 86%.




http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11002


----------



## bizzybonita

*Old one*

*TECOM Tower, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


Modernity and tradition in Dubai











Built on a landmark area in Jumeirah with clear sightlines to the exclusive hotel and resort area nearby, this 45-storey tower located in Dubai’s Technology, E-Commerce and Media-Free Zone (TECOM) provides over 863,000 square feet of office space and approximately 80,000 square feet of commercial space (predominantly IT-related retail stores). The challenges posed to the design team were multifold: striking a delicate balance between modernity and tradition, creative innovation and reference to the past, while overcoming the site-specific challenges posed by the climate and unique terrain of the desert. The resulting design, which features sepia-coloured glass and criss-crossing mullions reminiscent of traditional Islamic patterning, meets these challenges directly, rising from the sand like a beacon in the desert.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=369


----------



## bizzybonita

*Ziggurat*


----------



## bizzybonita

*MegaStar Mixed-Use Development, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


Dubai's sustainable star













*The MegaStar mixed-use development is a state-of-the art, 100,000 sq m facility in the DuBiotech Research Park—a world-class, 2.8 million sq m global biotechnology and research park located in Dubai, UAE.
*
Realizing biotechnology is one of the greatest intellectual investments that exist in the world, international architecture and design firm Perkins Eastman sought to create an environment where everyone in the biotech industry can coexist, collaborate and exchange ideas. As a large and dynamic business cluster and hospitality venue, the Megastar development contains a 280-room hotel, 550 serviced apartments, a ballroom and meeting facilities, and a retail shopping mall. Bringing together these elements creates a rich environment for networking and collaboration, providing space for a mix of key players of the biotechnology and pharmaceutical industry, as well as drug manufacturers and industry specific experts.

The tower—the signature element of the project—creates a landmark entrance to the research park and the development itself. The building and its undulating overtones is a mixture or innovative technology and sustainable design that not only mandates recycling on the premises and is powered by alternative energy. Other sustainable elements include passive solar strategies throughout the exterior and interior of the building including planted terraces on the tower façade, a green roof, louvers, recessed balconies, and a double-skin to reduce heat gain. The double-skin also reduces light pollution and promotes natural air circulation throughout the building.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10413


----------



## bizzybonita

*Jumeirah Gardens, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


Nikken Sekkei to design urban oasis in Dubai











Commitment to innovative and sustainable urban planning drives Meeras to appoint leading firm in “green” design

Japan’s Nikken Sekkei, an architectural firm known for its consideration of the environmental consequences of its buildings, has been chosen to help design the new Jumeirah Gardens project in Dubai.

*The project located across an area north of Sheikh Zayed Road between Diyafa Street and Safa Park is the first master-planned community venture for the Dubai based real estate development company Meraas. Conceived as an integrated city within a city, with distinct neighbourhoods linked by a diverse network of transportation options, it will offer a mix of freehold and leasehold properties.*

Nikken Sekkei’s design forms an integral part of the Jumeirah Gardens development, as a new sustainable green oasis in Dubai. The city includes tranquil residential districts, areas dedicated to small offices for entrepreneurs as well as office towers and hotels. Natural breeze corridors will be created by the curvature design of the buildings which once combined with greenery and landscaping ensures a pleasant living environment.

The project will feature at least eight landmark buildings including “Park Gate” and its six paired towers and “1 Dubai”, a mega-structure consisting of three linked towers of staggered heights, with mosaic-like glass and aluminium-mesh cladding set to be one of the tallest and largest buildings in the world.

Jumeirah Gardens will be home to one of the region’s first microclimates. Arched canopies in the Park Gate development will link each set of two towers in the development, creating open-air, but shaded inner atriums. At varying levels on the towers, landscaped gardens and sky gardens, with indigenous saline-tolerant plants will provide natural cooling through evapotranspiration and shading, resulting in a microclimate more than 10 degree centigrade cooler than the outside.

Construction has already begun. The first buildings within Phase 1 are expected to be handed over in the fourth quarter of 2011. Final completion of Phase 1 is set for the fourth quarter of 2013. The entire scheme will be developed over 12 years and on a budget of Dh350 billion. 

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10454


----------



## Stephan23

*DAMAC to develop 10-tower real estate project worth Dh2 billion in Dubai*

18-Mar-2009 










DAMAC Properties, the largest private sector real estate developer in the UAE, is expected to sign contracts worth Dh2 billion for the construction of 10 new towers in Dubai. The current lower construction costs provide opportunities for real estate developers. Developers, who sold properties at a higher price until last year, could yield more profits by signing construction contracts now while the costs remain lower. 

Hussain Sajwani, Chairman, DAMAC Holding, said "Despite the economic downturn, we are going ahead with the projects that we have already announced. By the end of this year, we will sign contracts worth Dh2 billion for the construction of 10 projects. We are focusing on deliveries and would like to start construction of all the remaining projects before the market rises by early next year." 

DAMAC Properties has delivered 2,300 units during the last 6 months in Dubai. In addition, it is planning to deliver 7,100 more properties by the end of 2010. The company will renew focus on timely delivery of projects to help bring back investor confidence in the market. 

http://www.gowealthy.com/gowealthy/...C-to-develop-10-tower-real-1237368109023.html


----------



## Imre




----------



## bizzybonita

^^ location map looks like inside media city !


----------



## skdubai

yep.. looks like somewhere near the Tecom (govt. services) office.... probably that big parking area....


----------



## Face81

.......



> Bus Passenger Stations
> 
> Al Tayer stated that public transport bus passenger stations at Al Quoz, Satwa and Karama, which cost about Dh292 million, will enhance the appearance of Dubai.
> 
> "These stations have a unique layout, combining creative and effective solutions side by side with engineering designs, and instil a new concept in mass transit modes replicating the dynamics of bus movement," he said.
> The stations will be linked with footbridges and subways to ease passenger movement to various destinations.
> 
> Satwa Bus Station
> 
> 625 passengers per hour
> Passenger loading and unloading area will accommodate 10 buses at a time.
> Taxi ranks can accommodate up to 12 vehicles and four buses, and the area designated as parking will house about 307 vehicles
> The investment lot (offices and shops) spans an area of 5,166 sq metres.
> Al Quoz Bus Station
> 
> 525 passengers per hour.
> Passenger loading and unloading area will accommodate eight buses at a time.
> Taxi ranks can accommodate up to 12 vehicles, plus five buses, and the area designated as parking will house about 208 vehicles
> The investment lot (offices and shops) spans an area of 3,030 sq metres.
> Karama Bus Station
> 
> Designated for Intercity Transport
> The station has a capacity to accommodate 110 passengers per hour,
> Passenger loading and unloading area will accommodate five buses at a time.
> Taxi ranks can accommodate up to nine vehicles plus three buses, and the area designated as parking will house about 57 vehicles
> The investment lot (offices and shops) spans an area of 6,332 sq metres


----------



## luv2bebrown

id like to see them build more air conditioned skyways / tunnels in the crowded areas of the city.

when i was in the states, the city I lived had had around 7-8 miles worth of skyways throughout downtown so that people could be protected from the freezing cold. all the buildings downtown would practically be linked with these skyways, and each building podium would have shops/restaurants on the skyway floors. so the entire downtown life was confined to these indoor skyway avenues. it was pretty cool

even in my uni, we had a vast heated tunnel system connecting all the buildings. you could literally walk 15-20 mins from one side of the campus to the other without having to experience the cold for more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## BinDubai

i would like to see solar power get a bigger portion of the energy sources ...


----------



## Face81

Something new for Downtown Burj Dubai?




> As the recession digs its claws into Dubai, architects refuse to concede as designs continue
> Stories of the mass abandonment of Dubai, lack of investment and a general depression in the once buzzing architectural centre have been rife in the international press of late. But it would seem that architects are not yet prepared to let go of their playground yet as this latest design shows.
> 
> There is one difference though - this design attempts to shed off the common association of distinctive with outrageous to create a more sophisticated building, perhaps a sign of a new era for Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Our design for the Burj Dubai Residential Tower aims to create a distinctive building in Dubai to become an icon," says Alessandro Zoppini of the building's designers, studio zoppini associati. "We have proposed therefore something which refuses the usual fashion of twisting and torting volumes without any meaning or reason: the building volume is very simple and its layout is generated by the need to maximize the views to the New Burj Dubai Tower."
> 
> Zoppini believes the design also creates a closer expression to the local architectural culture. The greatest interpretation of this appears through the adaptable steel sun shading device which both provides sun protection as well as reinterpreting in a very modern way the traditional Arab sunshade.
> 
> The building has a very simple structural system: a central core concrete structure which provides for lateral stability and an external steel diamond structure allowing a completely flexible floor plate which can be easily adaptable to all tenants needs.
> 
> The 65 storey building has communal facilities and sky gardens at various intermediate floors which facilitate natural ventilation. Al flats have a private terrace. The architect hopes that the integrated sustainable design approach to the residential tower, which follows a five-step process to achieve a building that balances energy and water efficiency with superior thermal, visual, and acoustic comfort, will provide a road map to achieving a high LEED certification.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai launches the world's first hover hotel*

Wednesday, April 01, 2009
Holly Daye 

Dubai has announced it is to become home to the world's first hovering hotel. 

The first hover-hotel will be a 20-room boutique ‘pod’ floating above the ground. If it proves to be a success then plans for expansion are already in place, including a family-friendly version.

Suspended 1000m above the city of Dubai, guests staying at the hover hotel will be treated to unparalleled views of the city’s landscape and the deserts beyond. See mind boggling photos here

Visitors will check-in on land at one of five hubs around the city, whereupon they’ll be flown to their hover-hotel by helicopter for a stay where they’ll be quite literally on top of the world.

A city familiar with being at the forefront of innovation, Dubai is set to introduce aerial cruises to their armoury of tourism offerings on 1 April 2011. A range of itineraries will be available to ensure that the emirate’s multitude of attractions are showcased at their seasonal best. 

See mind boggling photos here

http://www.ttglive.com/c/portal/lay...=Dubai launches the world's first hover hotel

^^ :drool:


----------



## BinDubai

another bubble city ? ^^


----------



## aravinda

or an april fools' joke?


----------



## Stephan23

^^Think that's it !! :doh:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Can't believe you guys didn't check out those mind boggling photos?! hno:

What's the point in just talking about what it might be? Go on, check it out!


----------



## BinDubai

^^ lol


----------



## aravinda

oh i did check it out...after posting!


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.mideinholding.com/projects.aspx?catid=19&keyid=1


----------



## speculator

Parisian Girl said:


> *Dubai launches the world's first hover hotel*
> 
> Wednesday, April 01, 2009
> Holly Daye
> 
> Dubai has announced it is to become home to the world's first hovering hotel.
> 
> The first hover-hotel will be a 20-room boutique ‘pod’ floating above the ground. If it proves to be a success then plans for expansion are already in place, including a family-friendly version.
> 
> Suspended 1000m above the city of Dubai, guests staying at the hover hotel will be treated to unparalleled views of the city’s landscape and the deserts beyond. See mind boggling photos here
> 
> Visitors will check-in on land at one of five hubs around the city, whereupon they’ll be flown to their hover-hotel by helicopter for a stay where they’ll be quite literally on top of the world.
> 
> A city familiar with being at the forefront of innovation, Dubai is set to introduce aerial cruises to their armoury of tourism offerings on 1 April 2011. A range of itineraries will be available to ensure that the emirate’s multitude of attractions are showcased at their seasonal best.
> 
> See mind boggling photos here
> 
> http://www.ttglive.com/c/portal/lay...=Dubai launches the world's first hover hotel
> 
> ^^ :drool:


I also fell for it till I looked at the real photos.

It does however demonstrate one really positive point. Dubai is taken seriously when it comes to super duper mind boggling projects whether feasible or not. We'd have probably seen a real hover hotel in Dubai in a few years perhaps if it wernt for the the global money problems.


----------



## barrak

*Al Maktoum Accident and Emergency Hospital*


Al Maktoum Accident and Emergency Hospital


Al Maktoum Accident and Emergency Hospital


Al Maktoum Hospital Courte


Al Maktoum Hospital Atrium


Dubai's new state of the art A & E design unveiled
International architecture and design firm Perkins Eastman recently unveiled the design of Al Maktoum Accident and Emergency (A&E) Hospital - pipped as the most sophisticated Accident and Emergency Hospital of its kind in the UAE.

“Based on our experience with large-scale complex care facilities, we believe that the Al Maktoum A&E Hospital will create a new standard for innovative, patient-centered care, in the UAE,” says Jonathan N. Stark, AIA, Principal and Managing Director of Perkins Eastman International.

Chosen by the Dubai Health Authority and the Department of Health and Medical Services (DOHMS) to create an advanced A/E hospital, Perkins Eastman designed a facility capable of providing immediate care for minor- to high-level trauma. An ambulance receiving area is directly linked to a surgical trauma operating suite and a diagnostic imaging unit with MRI, CT, and X-ray capabilities.

The highly integrated design provides significant flexibility and a focus on patient care and family needs. The 300-bed facility includes a large, five-floor nursing unit providing specialized treatment and care for patients recovering from surgery.

Nadia Tobia, a Principal of the firm said: “A facility of this importance and magnitude demonstrates the commitment of the Dubai Health Authority and the Department of Health and Medical Services (DOHMS) to bring world-class emergency care to Dubai.”


----------



## BinDubai

exactly what Dubai needs amazing design


----------



## bizzybonita

luv it


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

thats fantastic! but where will it be...on the old maktoum hospital site??? Thats WAYYYY to small...and they are turing it into a museum or something...DHCC maybe?

R


----------



## BinDubai

i believe this is an extension of AL Makontoum hospital


----------



## barrak

*Eye Park Towers*


Eye Park


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


New Eye Park development introduces technological improvements to a rapidly expanding Dubai
As part of Dubai’s ongoing plan to become a worldwide tourist, entertainment, and leisure destination, Tameer Holding Investments have employed retail design firm Callison to develop six mixed-use towers in the heart of the new Dubailand development. The new towers – to be collectively known as Eye Park - will offer over around 1.9 million square feet of residential space, and 100,00 square feet of retail space, along with full amenities, car parking, and shopping areas. 

The six towers that comprise the development will be centred around an oval ‘crescent park,’ which will create a natural focus for the area and will incorporate natural elements, as well as art and water features, to give the towers a focal centrepiece. The towers themselves will feature the latest in sustainable technology, including energy efficient geothermal and solar heating, in addition to cooling systems and low flow water systems. It is hoped that these technological advances will help the towers produce on-site renewable energy, with solar heated water and grey water technology included in the design to help produce a 30 percent reduction in water usage. 

Mr. Ghassan Sakhnini, CEO of Tameer had this to say of the project, “Tameer is pleased to announce this significant partnership with Callison… we are confident that the highest calibre of quality and style will be reflected in the design of these projects in true Callison renowned fashion.”


----------



## barrak

*Liwan Community*

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


The five G+10 (+ duplex first floors) apartment buildings take different forms, utilising the site's topography to ensure each apartment has a distinct aspect. Each building has private recreational pool areas, and shares tropical gardens, water features and seating areas.

Streets and pathways follow the building contours providing fluidity and interest. Two curved buildings incorporate townhouses with both levels enjoying street access, creating a ‘boulevard’ running the length of the site.

To reduce the perceived height of the buildings a series of protruding cubes in different shapes and sizes give an optical illusion, adding personality to each building. Outward-facing facades are further enhanced by the addition of glass screens mounted on a fixed-grid system attached to the building, creating a natural cooling system and shade for the apartments. Sections facing apartment windows slide to allow residents full clear views. The glass screens can be printed with semi-transparent images, abstract or photographic, again characterizing each building with a unique personality.


----------



## barrak

*Medina Hotel*


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

An ultra-modern G+20 hotel with a façade that peels upwards, inviting guests into a lobby maximising natural lighting. The sleek outer glass skin shields the interior from excessive heat and light, whilst bestowing the building with a unique, organic identity apace of the modernity of the city.


----------



## Imre

any idea?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Just a competition entry probabaly:

Dubai Hotel & Residential Tower 
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
2004 - 2007 

Yamasaki completed schematic design for this mixed-use facility for a private investment group. When completed the facility will house a five-star hotel, retail, entertainment and luxury housing. 

The hallmark of the design is the bundling of two unique towers together to create views for every residential or hotel unit towards Sheik Zayed Road and the sea or the desert. The juxtaposition of the towers creates a dynamic 45-story space between the towers where bridgelike platforms create opportunities for entertainment venues at connection points between the towers. 



















http://www.yamasakiinc.com/?navigation=projects&id=78&refreshed


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.yamasakiinc.com/?navigation=projects&id=78&refreshed

website


----------



## AltinD

They have also this 60F residential tower for the BD Downtown: http://www.yamasakiinc.com/?navigation=projects&id=77&refreshed


----------



## Confined

Hi, can some one inform me that the proposed Dubailand is still going to be built? Me thinks it needs to , to get the punters to Dubai,,,cheers


----------



## BinDubai

these proposals are not bad ^^


----------



## 234sale

Water Front plot number on the model.


----------



## High Times

^^
Dubai or AD ?


----------



## williamX

High Times said:


> ^^
> Dubai or AD ?


Dubai :banana:


----------



## Imre




----------



## Imre




----------



## AltinD

^^ LOL, for how many years we've been seeing this last one. :lol:


----------



## barrak

*Sky-Terra Towers: Cities In The Skies*


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


As urban areas become more congested and dense, it becomes more challenging for city dwellers to spend time outdoors, exercise and relax. Buildings tower over public parks, blocking out the sun, while city streets are polluted with particulate matter and exhaust from vehicles. To cope with the growing need for green urban space, San Francisco-based designer Joanna Borek-Clement has envisioned these eye-popping Sky-Terra skyscrapers - not just a single building, but a network of interconnected towers that are inspired by the shape of neuron cells. This skyscraper superstructure provides a new city layer - one covered in public parks, amphitheaters, fields, and public pools and bathhouses. 

One of many incredible entries in the 2009 eVolo Skyscraper competition, Borek’s Sky-Terra skyscrapers were designed with Tokyo in mind. (*are they kidding??? THIS BELONGS IN DUBAI*) We need to convince Emaar or one of the other large developers that this is a project that needs to be built in Dubai and NO WHERE else!!!!

Sky-Terra towers consist of a narrow base with a deep and strong foundation. The towers rise up to 1,600 ft and expand out until they reach the flat top plaza
layer. Bridging over existing buildings, the Sky-Terra forms a new layer for the city high above the congestion and pollution. These plazas have many options and configurations, from public parks, greenbelts, playing fields, jogging paths, amphitheaters, pools, bath houses - all with the aim of providing people with access to open space.

Borek, who also works for SF-based DGA, designed many sustainable elements into Sky-Terra. The transportation system consists of interconnected foot paths, as well as 4 foot wide streets designated for bikes or small electric cars. Anything that is not a pathway or road is meant to be green space which will assist in reducing urban heat island effect. Rainwater collection will provide water for landscaping needs, and the towers’ building materials consist of modular parts that would be mass-produced to conserve resources and energy.

Is there anything in these paragraphs that do not scream Dubai?? Of course not! Dubai is one of the most forward thinking cities in the world.

Of course this is all only my humble opinion.


----------



## AltinD

uber crap


----------



## bizzybonita

All this modern places without 99years visa is piece of unknown UWFO ...:runaway:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.3dsolutions.biz/portfolio/Monarch.html

monarch mahdinat al arab


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.rtdubai.com/details.php?id=32&cat=2& 

schumacher tower, abu dhabi


----------



## Parisian Girl

Abu Dhabi funfair plan in pipeline http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-5021-abu_dhabi_funfair_plan_in_pipeline/


----------



## Tom_Green

Has any big project or tall skyscraper started with contruction within the last 6 months?


----------



## Cyrus55

Gulf news pool!
Will the new UAE multi-entry visa encourage you to invest in property? 

Yes

9.258%

No

52.75%

I already have

3.798%

I cannot afford it

34.18%


----------



## malec

Tom_Green said:


> Has any big project or tall skyscraper started with contruction within the last 6 months?


How big is big?

I think the pentominium had good progress up until now.


----------



## TimH

Can anyone tell me what's being built next to Jebel Ali racecourse. It's the area boxed in by Emirates Hills, The Greens and Al Barsha 3.

Just wondering why they really annoyingly shifted the road and why they've been shuffling piles of sand for months with very little result...

Is there a thread/forum/website which talks about smaller developments in Dubai such as roads/bridges/parks etc. Appreciate this site is for skyscrapers.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Check the INFRASTRUCTURE AND TRANSPORT section.


----------



## Tom_Green

malec said:


> How big is big?
> 
> I think the pentominium had good progress up until now.


100m or more


----------



## bizzybonita

You can check Al Salam city at Umm Q has the best effort only in excavation of site work taken 5 years of hard work . what a progress


----------



## Naz UK

Al Salam City was shelved almost 2 years ago.


----------



## malec

Other towers which have recently started:

Botanica Tower
Eden Blue Tower
Duja Tower
The Private Office
Also a few towers here and there in jumeirah village have started. There are more I'm sure, I just gave some examples.

I think more importantly is not how much stuff started, but the good progress on some of the other big projects such as HHHR tower, the tallest block, etc.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://ashaigroup.com/ashaiwebsite/

under master planning. some interesting islands....


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.archicentral.com/the-world-dubai-uae-mad-11055/


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Dubai Property Ring's director, Tav Singh has said the company is planning to start construction on its Dhs700m 360-degrees revolving tower in a matter of weeks, the National has reported. The tower, called 55 Time Dubai, will be located in the City of Arabia development in Dubailand, will be the first of 24 rotating buildings in each of the world's time zones. Singh said the project was able to move forward because it was partially financed by a group of investors and the company itself, and that the company has enough funding to keep the project going for more than six months


----------



## Naz UK

Enough funding for 6 months? That's great. 1/3 of the piling is definitely sorted then!


----------



## docc

http://www.designboom.com/weblog/ca...vision-al-hakawati-the-storyteller-dubai.html

You have got to be kidding me!!!! :nuts:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.thyssenkrupp-elevator-architecture.com/pdf/mirage1.pdf

best proposal, i think...


----------



## germantower

is there a site where one can see every proposal for the za beel park monument?


----------



## AltinD

How about a clear presentation of the CRAPPY "winning" proposal?


----------



## Julito-dubai

it is actually the worst of them all!


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://blueverticalstudio.com/go/?p=24005
????


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.claudiocatalano.com/architettura1.html


----------



## Dubai_Steve

*JUNGLE CITY*

DUBAI - With its indoor ski slope and islands shaped like palms and planets, the UAE has no shortage of man-made marvels. How to top them, in a nation addicted to superlatives? 

Jean Marie Goeders thinks he has an answer. If the Belgian tourism promoter gets his way, local thrill-seekers may soon be able to experience an earthquake, watch a Roman-style chariot race, visit an iceberg with live polar bears, flee a giant octopus, and dance till dawn in a strobe-lit cave. 

Goeders is offering this real and imaginary action in a single place — “Jungle City” — his concept for an integrated entertainment and fantasy resort that he wants to build in the UAE. The complex would include hotels, private villas and a marina, all powered largely by solar energy and ensconced within fortress-like walls and towers.

Jungle City’s scale would be as impressive as its complexity. The first phase of the project would measure one kilometre across and house 11,000 residents. In its final form — with golf courses, shopping centres, a Tuareg village with Berber tents and hanging gardens a la ancient Babylon — the resort would span almost eight kilometres of waterfront.

“The project will be a destination in itself,” Goeders said on a recent visit to Dubai. “You could build it in the middle of the desert, and people would come.”

Jungle City could attract 2.4 million visitors each year, he said, speaking in French through an interpreter. “And that’s a low estimate.” 

Goeders proposes building his attractions somewhere along the coast between Dubai and Abu Dhabi. He has yet to pitch his idea to senior officials in Dubai, but he and his intermediaries began five months ago to make rounds “at the highest level” in the nation’s capital. Goeders declined to identify any of these senior officials. “They told me not to say.” 

He estimates the project’s construction costs at €2.2 billion.

Richard Attias, an events promoter who is advising Goeders in the UAE, believes that Jungle City would be a “great, great asset” to this region. “It is not a theme park, it’s not a real estate project, it’s definitely not a convention centre…. It’s a fabulous live experience, and today everybody is looking for new experience,” Attias said.

Goeders, 62 years old, is an architect by training but calls himself a “creator.” Jungle City is a culmination of ideas he says he developed over decades helping to attract tourists to Tenerife, one of Spain’s Canary Islands in the Atlantic Ocean. He splits his time now between Tenerife and Paris and calls both places home. Indeed, his matching gray suit and shirt, tortoise shell eyewear and shoulder-length silver hair peg him as a sleek Euro-sophisticate. 

But Goeders speaks with knowledge and passion about technical minutiae, from his planned resort’s climate-control system to the cost of renting live Komodo dragons. He said he sold horses to help support himself during the four years he spent perfecting his plans. 

He envisions Jungle City’s guests enjoying the world’s longest flume ride, sailing on a simulated sea of lava, and gawking at white tigers and other rare wildlife. Environmentally kind electric buggies would whisk them around the city. For visitors from Europe, Goeders figures that a six-day stay, including attractions and round-trip airfare from Paris, would cost about €1,610. 

He counters sceptics with a 150-page business plan approved, he claims, by financial services firm Deloitte Touche, together with a sheaf of testimonials to his tourism accomplishments in Tenerife. 

Still, Goeders is hedging his bets in case the UAE balks at his proposal. He is also exploring other possible sites for Jungle City in Morocco, Oman, Bahrain, Mexico and the Far East. 

“There are some very good discussions with China,” said Attias, who noted that Chinese consumers, like many in the Gulf, continue to splash out for entertainment in spite of the current economic downturn. 

Attias acknowledged that the timing could be better for such a visionary project. “Everyone is reluctant to make an investment” during this crisis, he said. Still, Attias sees an opportunity amid the financial gloom —cheaper construction costs for Jungle City, wherever it might find a home.

Goeders goes further, adding a Keynesian economist’s logic to his creator’s dream. “I’m hoping that work will begin this year, somewhere. The reason to do this project is to start up the economy. The project is to be built in a time of crisis. It’s a town for all ages, and it’s going to attract people and put the activity back in tourism,” he said. 

His long-term vision for Jungle City is just as clear. 

“This is the future of tourism.”

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...2009/May/business_May748.xml&section=business


----------



## AltinD

Welcome to the jungle
We got fun 'n' games
We got everything you want
Honey we know the names


----------



## High Times

^^

:applause:

Axl & Slash


----------



## Imre

Royal Mirage (Palm Jumeirah)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36968100#post36968100

found a new plot at the crescent west, GEM School,board already there

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36968504#post36968504

http://www.gemseducation.com/server.php?show=nav.00100200b006


----------



## AltinD

There's a G+14 floors tower under construction behind MoE. Is half way up already.


----------



## Julito-dubai

project called "5 Pillars of Bawadi"




cityscape abu dhabi


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN9tIgLw_ag

more bawadi


----------



## Julito-dubai

...and even more bawadi....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM2VE0UclRs&feature=related


----------



## Naz UK

Does bawadi mean "nevergonafuckinghappeninamillionyears" in Arabic, anyone?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

*Dubai to get own Bellagio and MGM Grand hotels*

A Dubai developer says it plans to build Mideast outposts of two Las Vegas icons, the Bellagio and MGM Grand, even as the hotels' parent MGM Mirage struggles under a crippling debt load.

Pearl Dubai said in a joint statement with MGM Mirage on Tuesday that it will develop the properties and a 30-suite Skylofts hotel at the Dubai Pearl, a development near the base of the manmade Palm Jumeirah island.

Pearl Dubai says it will pay for and own the three hotels, which will be managed by a division of MGM Mirage.

Financial terms were not disclosed.

The Dubai hotels will differ from their Vegas counterparts in one respect though: gambling is banned in the Islamic city-state.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dynamic Tower*

UAE. David Fisher will forge ahead with plans to build the world’s first rotating tower in Dubai, the renowned architect has confirmed in an interview for Commercial Interior Design.

The as-yet undisclosed site of the project has been decided upon, groundbreaking is imminent and apartments are scheduled to go on sale within a matter of weeks, he explained.

“We have the land, we have a great location and there will be an official announcement and groundbreaking very soon. In a short while, we will start selling. Prices will be announced soon but from what I have read we are looking at a small apartment for US$3 million and a large one for up to US$30 million,” Fisher stated.

While acknowledging that the timing might not be ideal, Fisher remained positive about the prospects for his unique architectural proposition. “The situation in Dubai is more than bad today, but for me it is a challenge within a challenge,” he said. “It sounds crazy to speak of a new building, especially a luxurious new building like this, but we do intend to start very soon.

“Dubai is facing the same situation as many other places, and somewhere like Miami, for example, has been suffering for three years, not three months. There is big interest because the building is unique. So, as a recent Dubai publication said recently, ‘David Fisher might yet have the last laugh’,” he said.

While the 80-storey rotating tower has attracted attention because of its shifting shape, there is more to it than that, Fisher maintained. In Sao Paolo speaking at the 7th International Forum of Architecture and Construction, which ran alongside Revestir, the Brazilian Coverings Exhibition, between 24 and 27 March, Fisher outlined his six commandments of architecture and highlighted how the rotating tower was a logical incarnation of these basic principles.

“Architecture is art and it is sculpture, but it is also something else. It has to make sense, firstly, from an economic point of view. The second thing is functionality; a building is not a shell. The third aspect is engineering and fourthly, a building needs to be green; we all know why. The fifth is maintenance and the last, and least important, commandment of architecture is the shape of a building. Of course, beauty is important but it is still the final commandment. After all, correct is beautiful, but beauty is not always correct.”

As such, Fisher’s rotating towers will also be the first to be prefabricated in a factory and assembled onsite, and will also be entirely self-powered. “As an architect, I am sometimes embarrassed to be part of a sector that is so primitive,” Fisher commented, pointing to a picture of the pyramids of Giza. “Not much has actually changed in the last 4,000 years.

Everything else is created in factories but buildings are still created onsite,” he said.

Floors of the building will be shipped to the site to be mechanically attached to a central core. “There is nothing we do onsite besides mechanical fixing. This means there will be 90 people onsite instead of 2,000. It is a safer, more ecologically friendly site with no more unnecessary waste and dust. They are also completely self-powered as there are wind turbines between every floor. These are the quick, clean, logical buildings of the future.”

Fisher has drawn on technologies used in sources as advanced as the London Eye and the new Boeing 787 for his creation. “There are so many incredible technologies around but almost none of these are used in construction. This building will be much more than just the first to rotate. It will be the first to be self powered, the first to be prefabricated and a symbol that anything is possible in life,” he maintained.

“These are the first building to be built around four dimensions; the fourth dimension is time. Designed by life, shaped by time. To allow everybody to shape buildings and cities is the ultimate expression of freedom,” he elaborated.

And in the next breath: “I like to keep things simple.”

*Link:*

*http://www.bi-me.com/main.php?id=36744&t=1&c=129&cg=4&mset=1011*


----------



## AltinD

Ground braking have been "eminent and in a matter of weeks" for many months already. :nuts:


----------



## MANUTD

Naz UK said:


> Does bawadi mean "nevergonafuckinghappeninamillionyears" in Arabic, anyone?


:lol::lol: just thought this myself after watching you tube flick :cheers:


----------



## bizzybonita

More than 200 project constructions on-the-go in UAE


The UAE construction industry, with more than 200 projects on track, due for completion towards first half of this year, totals to more than that for the whole of last year. A total of only 184 projects have been completed last year.

About 135 projects have been completed during the first quarter of 2009, with about another 70 to be completed during the second quarter, said industry analyst, Proleads.

According to Proleads, only 2.4 percent of the 1289 UAE construction projects, worth $1.28 trillion, which were in progress during the beginning of the year, have been cancelled. This implies that around 30 projects have been cancelled.

Prior to global financial crisis, both investors and speculators wanted to be a part of the Dubai property boom, and were looking for investments. But now, investors are seeking only those projects that have been completed, and have facilities.

EFG-Hermes, in its recent property report, however, said that project cancellations and delays are necessary for the market.

The Dubai Land Department is current reviewing several projects in Dubai and about 500 developers will determine the projects that will go ahead. The Chief of Dubai's RERA (Real Estate Regulatory Authority), said that a special committee was considering 27 projects that may be cancelled.


----------



## barrak

*Blossoming Tower*


Blossing Tower

This would be a much better statement than the over sized window frame they want to put in Zabeel Park.


----------



## barrak

*Al Rostamani HQ's*


Al Rostamini HQ's


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


----------



## barrak

*Meydan Tower*


Meydan Tower


----------



## barrak

*United Real Estate Company*


United Real Estate Company


United Real Estate Company


----------



## barrak

*Sabah Al Ahmad International Financial Center*

It's a crying shame this building is scheduled for Kuwait. It would look much nicer in BB or better yet in the Marina.



http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/eriond52


----------



## Bav

Pyamod - German Design Tower 1


----------



## Bav

Julito-dubai said:


> anyone heared someting about a company called "pyamod"? As far as I know they have bought Egypt on the World and will call it "Pyamod Paradise". Found a reference to this at the property show at the hyatt this week.
> 
> Here is the website:
> 
> www.pyamod.ae


Pyamod - German Design Tower 1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This information i would like to share with investors who bought units in this tower. So they would try to make fools out of you too.

We have bought from this called German Company units in Feb 08.
we are trying to cancel our units with this Company since they have not started the construction yet.

So after contacting them and being promised by their Legal Manager "A" to refund back our money if we should deduct 35% from our monies paid which we sent a letter confirming so as he requested, we get an answer back after being played with for a WHOLE MONTH quoting " we would like to inform you that at the present the Company is not entertaining any cancellations nor refund requests", to us that was funny since they played us for a whole month saying that you will get refunded back. plus also they recently opened the escrow account for that project knowing that we have been paying since feb 2008, so they took our money made profit out of it since it was not in the escrow account AND STILL HAVE NOT STARTED CONSTRUCTION.

they even did not get final apporvals for the designs or anything so they have sold us these units when they weren't even allowed to sell it yet.

In addition, according to their reply which is hesterical to us quoting

" we further advice you that cancellation of the units does not only affect your interests in the project but also the interests of other investors/end users in the said project. Hence, incase you wish to continue with us, you are "most welcomed" " 

this is very funny, first of all how do they know our interest is what, second of all you are "most welcomed" they should act that way if they haven't lied to us from the beginning promising us we will get refunded then delaying us for a whole month putting us on hold for nothing, also what was so funny that we called up their Legal Manager after we recieved this funny letter, asking what's going on why did we get this letter his reply which is unbelievable was " it is our policy not refund back monies" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, we were like WHAT then you were just fooling us for a whole month, what you didn't know about your policy when we first asked for the refund and told us to send the letter saying that we accept to deduct 35% from OUR MONIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally they haven't issued yet the SPA till date to us.

This is unacceptable, and they say that they are a german company, well we will see about that, first they have not started construction second no approvals have been granted, third they took our money and god knows if they deposited in the escrow account or not. We are taking actions against them. we are going after them even in Germany for lying and trying to make fool out of us by delaying and put us on hold for a whole month for nothing.

If anyone has updates related to that project pls share, and if anyone would like to join us in our legal actions whether the one here or in Germany (we already have lawyers in Germany) against this company please send us a private message or reply back to the thread made Pyamod- german designs tower 1


----------



## Imre

:lol::lol::lol:

*Underwater hotel to open soon in Dubai *

Posted: 16-06-2009 , 09:30 GMT 

A new hotel off the coast of Dubai in the Arabian Gulf is set to lure tourists this summer and for years to come. What appears to be torn from a science fiction novel is in fact a reality: an underwater hotel. The $490 million Hydropolis Undersea Resort, roughly the size of London’s Hyde Park, is set to open its doors later this month. Lying sixty feet underwater, the self-acclaimed 10-star hotel will present guests with 220 bubble-shaped Plexiglass fitted suites, within a submarine compound.

Resting on the Jumeirah Beach, an automatic train will carry guests from dry land through a 515-meter long tunnel underwater into the hotel lobby. While primarily under water, two domes—one a concert auditorium and the other a ballroom—will penetrate the Gulf’s blue surface. Adding to the ballroom’s grandeur is a retractable roof allowing for the hotel’s guests to enjoy open-air events with the backdrop of Dubai’s coastline and skyline.

While staying at the resort, guests can shop in the mall, eat at island restaurants or even watch a movie in the theatre. And while shopping, eating or sleeping, guests can be reassured by their hotels security system: a missile defense system.

A night in this marvel will cost around $5,500 per night.

http://www.menareport.com/en/business/248166


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^it seems the incompetence of their staff is valued by menareport.com
either that or they dont know that april fool's day is in april not june.


----------



## dubai_nomad




----------



## helghast

new project ?
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/9/view/6490/utopia-one-dubai-tall-emblem-structure.html


----------



## bizzybonita

*al hakawati Dubai*











:lol:


----------



## bizzybonita

helghast said:


> new project ?
> http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/9/view/6490/utopia-one-dubai-tall-emblem-structure.html


I guess so . nice find BTW :cheers:


----------



## Imre

Palm Jebel Ali


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ Oh that's new too :lol: but in construction started .


----------



## cyborg81

bizzybonita said:


> *al hakawati Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


also heard that on weekend evenings the eyes would be transformed into two discotheques with flashing lighs :lol::lol:


----------



## beer51

Tenants threaten legal action against Nakheel

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/559653-tenants-threaten--legal-action-against-nakheel


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAh1dhU1kBQ

luciano pavarotti tower, Waterfront Dubai ?


----------



## bizzybonita

^^Great Julito,aka BlueMoon Tower . :cheers:

here the website http://www.bluemoontower.com/


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.globinvestimmobiliare.it/Globinvest_Immobiliare/AMIR_TOWER_DUBAI.html

welcome, bizzy

one more


----------



## Adam2707

Another crazy proposal for Za'abeel Park. This must be the third of fourth one; :lol:.





































Concept
Besides the aim to make a beautiful architectural emblem which would decorate the city and attract tourists, we would like the emblem to have 

its beautiful history which could be told to tourists. 

The source of inspiration for us was the history taken from Kissas -ul -Ambua.

How the provision of five prayers was ordained? 

From the light of Muhammad, Allah created a peacock and placed it atop a Sajaratul Yaakin tree. Sitting atop this tree, the peacock prayed to 

Allah for seventy-thousand years using rosary beads. Then Allah constructed a mirror of shame and stationed that mirror in front of the peacock. 

The peacock was overjoyed witnessing its extraordinary beauty, so much so, that it prostrated to Allah for five times. 

This example, later, became the tradition of compulsory five prayers among the faithfuls of Muhammad (pbuh).

Besides this structure can be perceived as a fan-like feathers of a peacock which in Islam signifies either universe or the full moon or the Sun in the zenith. 

http://dubai-vardanyan-v.narod.ru/


----------



## malec

This one I like. :yes:


----------



## gerald.d

bizzybonita said:


> *al hakawati Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


No prizes for guessing how the lake gets filled.


----------



## barrak

*Rashid Cancer Center, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*








Perkins Eastman creates a flexible vision for the Rashid Cancer Center, a new 250-bed cancer hospital on the Rashid Hospital campus in Dubai, UAE is a striking design that combines the latest philosophies in healing environments with functional flexibility. While the front facade is gracefully screened for privacy, a dramatic light atrium cuts through and anchors the main entrance, providing for the visitor and patient experience. A soothing, calm water atrium runs the length of the building, joining the two distinct forms of the building.

Facing renowned Creekside Park, the diagnostic and treatment functions are grouped in a flexible, modular building oriented so that the all-private patient rooms and small nursing units have Creek views. Ambulatory care and cancer screening services are located near the lobby while the upper floors house surgery, recovery, imaging, and infusion therapy; radiation oncology on the lower level. 

Nursing units are grouped into three low oval towers with healing gardens cradled in between. The distinct shape of the patient towers differentiates them from the more rectilinear diagnostic areas. The patient towers are shaded by an undulating elevated floating roof that incorporates an energy efficient cooling system.


----------



## nagshah

Does anyone heard wen Jumeirah Park will be delivered? Nabeel


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*224-story skyscraper would be high point for architect*

*Not sure if this can be counted as a proposal but I will post it here anyway.*


A Santa Monica architect known for his high-rise designs is working on what may be the ultimate "spec" building -- a 224-story skyscraper with green ambitions that would be the tallest structure in the world.

The tower is envisioned for a man-made island in Abu Dhabi, if leaders of the oil-rich emirate decide they want to make a statement to rest of the world and perhaps one-up neighboring Dubai.

A conceptual design for the $3.5-billion project in the United Arab Emirates is under consideration by an Abu Dhabi planning committee, said Tommy Landau, the architect who created the design and is part of an unusual team of U.S. real estate players trying to get the ambitious project launched.

Landau knows it might be several years before construction starts -- if it starts at all. But he's not in a rush.

"This would be my swan song, my goodbye thing," the 72-year-old architect said.

Such a building could hold more than 11 million square feet for such uses as offices, shops, hotels or condominiums. That raises the question: Is there actually a need in the Middle East for a building so gargantuan that it would be more than three times as tall as U.S. Bank Tower in downtown Los Angeles, the tallest building in the West? 

Probably not any time soon, because many real estate developments already underway in the Emirates have been stalled by the international economic crisis. But the builders' calculations wouldn't necessarily be based on demand. The point is to be big enough to make the world take notice.

"It's almost like what successful animators do, building super-scale stuff to draw attention," Landau said.

The architect and his partners have some ideas about how to make people talk about their tower, starting with the massive clock mounted at the same height as the top of New York's Empire State Building -- but less than halfway up their proposed tower. At the wide base of the tower would be a restaurant, where diners could rotate inside as if they were on a Ferris wheel. 

Other elements might include entire floors given over to shopping centers or gardens, and a vast museum of Middle Eastern antiquities. 

But the building's defining statement would be its ability to create more energy than it uses, said Newport Beach developer David Kubit, a consultant to the project. The necessary solar power equipment doesn't exist yet but may not be far away, he said.

"We're close to new emerging nanotechnology which will allow us to create solar cells in glass curtain walls of buildings," Kubit said. Power generation from the building's massive curtain wall would be supplemented with conventional solar panels on rooftops.

Advances are being made in green technology for high-rises. Designers of the 71-story Pearl River Tower nearing completion in Guangzhou, China, say it will have a net zero-energy footprint through its use of built-in wind turbines, condensation collection and other features.

Los Angeles architecture writer Michael Webb says super-tall buildings are hard to justify in environmental terms.

"You have to dig very deep for the foundation and use a lot of materials including steel, all lifted by cranes," he said.

The motivation to build record-setting tall buildings has always been the same, Webb said, starting at least with the world's tallest skyscraper of 1913, the 57-story Woolworth Building in New York. "It draws attention to the person who builds it and the people who occupy it. It's all about bragging rights." 

New York and Chicago competed for decades to put up the highest buildings, Webb said. "It continued until the torch was passed to Asia and then the Middle East." 

The latest record holder is the Burj Dubai, also in the United Arab Emirates. The Burj is still under construction but has topped out at 162 floors. This year a Saudi billionaire announced plans to build a taller building in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

Abu Dhabi might be next to hold the record, said Sam Zakhem, a U.S. ambassador to Bahrain during the Reagan administration and a part of Laudau's group.

"This [proposal] is very exciting for the royal family in Abu Dhabi," Zakhem said. "They would probably welcome this on one of the islands in the gulf waters."

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-skyscraper14-2009sep14,0,2144350.story


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> *Not sure if this can be counted as a proposal but I will post it here anyway.*


pic


----------



## Dark Matter

There is a page 2. But the highlight is the last words.



> "If they build the building, I'll jump off of it," he deadpanned. "With a parachute."


LOL


----------



## helghast

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> pic


not much of a design :lol:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.fxfowle.com/projects/office-corporate/gateway-at-business-bay-phase-iii.php

Gateway to Business Bay Phase 3


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.klingmann.com/projects_corporate_al_kifaf.php

Redevelopment Al Kifaf

*District 49*

District 49 Al Kifaf Development creates a new vision for projects in Dubai by bringing together office and residential space, hotels, retail and entertainment facilities in an inner city site. The project challenges previous philosophies of development dependent on car usage and, instead, develops an urban network that is, first and foremost, designed and is responsive to the needs of people. Short walking distances and access to public transport create new opportunities for living and working in a human friendly, safe environment and a more sustainable typology for future developments in Dubai. 

Nine experiential zones lead to different water features, urban attractions, green elements, unique amenities, seasonal events and festivals. An elaborate retail spine provides a mix of convenient everyday services, healthy fast food options, special-apparel chain retailers alongside authentic gourmet dining, privately owned boutiques, small art galleries and lively entertainment venues. 

The seasonal programming includes cultural events and festivals that will expose visitors to different facets of the local culture and the international cultures that make Dubai such a special place—making it unlike any other venue in the city. It will be a destination for all to enjoy year round as a holistic, sustainable environment. 

In all, the project comprises some 734,000m2 of high quality space- benefiting greatly from the close proximity to Zabeel Park to which it will appear as an extension by bringing the green space into the heart of the scheme. The public transport facilities will also allow the scheme to be viewed as an extension of the city by virtue of the connection to the metro network. The project will have urban density but also open views and direct access to green space and will act as a milestone in sustainable development both within Dubai and globally. District 49 is an innovative concept for inner city living and working, transit-oriented but principally people oriented.


*D49 Esplanade * :banana::banana:

The D49 Esplanade marks the transition from District 49, located in the heart of downtown Dubai into Zabeel Park. This holistic and multi-tiered parkland encompasses a sculptural landscape with a water garden, two horticultural pavilions, a French garden, an outdoor venue for music events and cinema, and a community area. 

The landscape concept for the D49 Esplanade is based on Islamic calligraphy, which is linked to a cosmic theme of harmony and order. Associated with the brand identity of District 49, this calligraphy becomes a three-dimensional insignia that residents and guests discover when looking out of their windows onto Zabeel Park. On the ground level, the D49 Esplanade is envisioned as a prestigious landscape that houses a variety of unique garden-scapes that tell stories of the ruling family—detailing the overall theme, both visually and experientially. With its unique landscaping, this garden encourages its visitors to interpret the way we relate to the universe through new models and ideas. The garden elegantly combines natural features and geometric forms in a series of artificial landforms, waterways, bridges, and sculptures. Attractions include a lake in the form of a calligraphy surrounded by a sculpted landscape composed of myriad landscape attractions, which include the Universe Cascade, the Wave Gate, the Spiral Mound and an undulating path, bordered by small groupings of silk trees and sculptures by regional artists.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.naga.ae/home.html

more projects


----------



## AltinD

helghast said:


> not much of a design :lol:


And Abu Dhabi authorities have rejected it for obstructing the air traffic. :lol:


----------



## Iceviper123

a few projects on this page. 

http://www.heerim.com/eng/


----------



## Iceviper123

Hotel Concept

A projects with Brad Pitt


----------



## Dark Matter

Desert Canyon Resort/Vertical Village, Dubai [Brad Pitt]

Taken from the Graftlab website.


----------



## iownyou

beautiful project


----------



## 9714

^^good luck building that...


----------



## Imre

maybe one of the biggest rubbish what I have ever seen 

*Michael Jackson island*




























Genius. The folks over at Al Manakh are reporting that of the 158 entries in an online competition to design a monument to commemorate the life of Michael Jackson, three propose the creation of a new island off the coast of Dubai in the shape of his visage.

Photo caption: The proposed Jackson Island would be created between Palm Deira and Palm Jumeirah. Courtesy the Live Forever competition to commemorate the life of Michael Jackson

Michael Jackson had a thing for the Gulf, including Dubai. In 2005, he visited The World islands with Nakheel and was sighted all across the city. Here are some photos from that visit.

Eigenvectors of New York City suggest the creation of an island in the shape of one of MJ's dance poses (see above). The team write: "Michael Jackson's iconic dance moves are recognizable as the earth's map or a palm tree. The Michael Jackson Memorial Island would be placed off the coast of Dubai next to the other man made islands. The island would include an airport, hotel, amusement parks, and many ranches."

The "Live Forever" competition is being hosted by Archinect and Bustler. 

Zsuzsanna of Vienna and Budapest writes in their entry for the Jackson Islands: "Dubai has been the place of architectural miracles, whose achievements are visible even from outer Space. None of the existing constructions will, however, be comparable in monumentality to the new Jackson islands.

With a size of 10 by 15 km, the islands are formed after the lines of Michael Jackson's face. His face, an enclosed bay, is turning towards the continent. Unlike all the other islands in Dubai, these ones are artificial hills, reaching a peak of 3,776 meters (the height of the Fuji Mount)".

Steven Ward of Louisville calls his proposal "The KING OF POP". He writes: "In tribute to Michael Jackson, Dubai's most spectacular artificial island development to date will capture Jackson's signature pose in profile. From the tip of The Palm Jumeirah development, THE KING OF POP will extend an additional 25km into the Arabian Gulf, adding hundreds of kilometres of new shoreline to the Dubai waterfront and thousands of opportunities for Jackson's legacy to inspire exciting new residential, leisure and entertainment centers in a variety of settings."

http://blogs.thenational.ae/crane_country/2009/09/michael-jackson-island.html


----------



## jorge antar

hahhhhhhhahh come on worst project ever.....:bash:


----------



## iownyou

dubai is nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now this is what dubai need to atract people everyone will know about dubai


----------



## iownyou

they will never build this and if they do they are creazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy waist of money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noir-dresses

elvis island is around the corner


----------



## Stephan23

^^:lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceviper123

Jinan Garden City


----------



## iownyou

Iceviper123 said:


> Jinan Garden City


hno: no more buildings pleaseeeee the garden is nice


----------



## The-King

now they only need to find a cliff in the desert in that shape hno:

honestly, I think because of the financial crisis architects have nothing more to do then designing some bullshit projects.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.broadwaymalyan.com/projects/skills/masterplanningurban-design/mina-zayed

Mina Zayed, same architect as Jinan city....


----------



## AltinD

234sale said:


> Very interesting Mr Bond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting....


Saw this one just last night on Showtime. Haven't seen it in long long time so I didn't recognised the Atlantis when you first posted it. Although the movie was very similar to The Man With the Golden Gun that was shown just the previous night 

The main "difference": A midged with a gun on a nuts bag vs a giant with steel teeths :lol:


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ wait mintue it's look like a Coconut crab " titanium exlusive edition " oooooops Christmas Island here iam coming ...


----------



## bizzybonita

NEW! 

*DUBAI MARINA *

*Jumeriah Sea View Tower *


http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/sea-view.html


:banana:


----------



## bizzybonita

*Dubai Marina 

Dream Tower *

http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/Dream.html


----------



## bizzybonita

*TWIN TOWERS WATER FRONT*

LOCATION: DUBAI WATER FRONT 
Client name: YUSIF MAKI, AL ZAHRAA
TOTAL BUA: 550000 SQ.FT
*Status: PROPOSAL*
Type: RESIDENTIAL BUILDING
No of floors: 2B+G+55 
Total height: 192 meter
Approximate estimated cost. 800M AED 

http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/TWIN-TOWERS.html


----------



## Iceviper123

Saadiyat Beach Resort
:banana:


----------



## Imre

bizzybonita said:


> *Dubai Marina
> 
> Dream Tower *
> 
> http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/Dream.html


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898474


----------



## bizzybonita

^^Thanks


----------



## 234sale

TechnoSphere.. I checked but couldn't find this death star of a building.. Its ment to look like a world,, but I think more tennis ball...




























Techno Sphere



















They are responsible for these developments


----------



## malec

Any closeups of those buildings at the bottom?


----------



## 234sale

No, Sorry boss..

I have there cards so will email them for more info.


----------



## beer51

So the intelligent mirror makes ugly people look beautiful and fat peolpe thin.....brillant


----------



## Tom_Green

How is it going? Read an article about low rents making Dubai interesting again.


----------



## Imre

probably a new plot, just fenced at the Media City (opposite the Tamani Marina Hotel)

29/October/2009










G+130?


----------



## 234sale

Imre said:


> probably a new plot, just fenced at the Media City (opposite the Tamani Marina Hotel)
> 
> 29/October/2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G+130?


I vote car park....:cheers:


----------



## AltinD

Hasn't that area being boarded up for like 5 years already? We even thought back then that DAMAC HQ building (remember that wow AEDAS design) could go there.


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Hasn't that area being boarded up for like 5 years already? We even thought back then that DAMAC HQ building (remember that wow AEDAS design) could go there.


I will check the fence soon. 

That building was one of the best design in Dubai, hopefully will be ever built.


----------



## germantower

Can someone show us a render of the building you Imre and Altin are speaking about?


----------



## Imre

we have a thread but it seams all pics gone 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202393


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> we have a thread but it seams all pics gone
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202393


found this small one only on the google , maybe someone has bigger pics:


----------



## Imre

got it


----------



## barrak

*More about the Techno Sphere*

Granted, the resemblance to Spaceship Earth might be unavoidable when the Technosphere is meant to represent the state of Earth's ecosystem, now and in the future. But considering that everything in the building will be solar-powered with minimal waste due to water recycling, it's definitely a few steps ahead of the real thing though.


----------



## Iceviper123

5 Pillars of Bawadi

Large Render


----------



## iownyou

barrak said:


> Granted, the resemblance to Spaceship Earth might be unavoidable when the Technosphere is meant to represent the state of Earth's ecosystem, now and in the future. But considering that everything in the building will be solar-powered with minimal waste due to water recycling, it's definitely a few steps ahead of the real thing though.


is this the new dodge corporate office because there is nothing but dodge viper cars in the bottom of the picture:lol:


----------



## BinDubai

^^ actually there are a few corvettes , old supras , F335 ferraries and an M300 old Chrysler 

but thats beside the point. who is behind this building ? seems like an interesting concept


----------



## Imre

BinDubai said:


> ^^ actually there are a few corvettes , old supras , F335 ferraries and an M300 old Chrysler


and 2 lesbian couple also there


----------



## The-King

Iceviper123 said:


> 5 Pillars of Bawadi
> 
> Large Render


that looks very masdar-like.

and there it goes straight to the never built section, great


----------



## Iceviper123

The-King said:


> that looks very masdar-like.
> 
> and there it goes straight to the never built section, great


bah no surprise.
but i wanna know who is behind that behemoth proposal. :nuts:


----------



## BinDubai

Imre said:


> and 2 lesbian couple also there


true behind the guy in pink :lol:


----------



## Iceviper123

This is ridiculous. 

Matrix Gateway at Jumeirah Garden City.

Video

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## iownyou

Imre said:


> and 2 lesbian couple also there


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
i didnt notice till i looked at it again you have a good eye for those huh :lol:


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Those proposals have bin there for a minute, look at the wing museum and also the crystal center proposals for that specific 'site' in Jumeira Gardens. All very good proposals; Idchoose the matrix but I assume Dubai would go with the wing museum its the most visual of all, easily another burj al arab effect.


----------



## jorge antar

Imre said:


> and 2 lesbian couple also there



You have the lesbian radar, some times I think my radar is broken I have this feeling all woman are lesbian and they just hide it like when they see that movie of Megan Fox jennifer body and say it is disgusting but............you know:lol:


----------



## AltinD

http://www.pcparch.com/#/projects/office-buildings/on-the-boards---tower-3/

In Abu Dhabi next to The Landmark (u/c), also from the same architect?


----------



## Dark Matter

Looks pretty tall. lol


----------



## beer51

Apologies if this is posted on the wrong thread.

Dubai under scrutiny after debt payment delay 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8380105.stm


----------



## MKTJ

:nuts::nuts::nuts:

*Horizontal Sky by Coop Himmelb(l)au
“Horizontal Sky at Khor Dubai Wharfage”, DUBAI, UAE*


















































http://desmena.com/?p=1257


----------



## jorge antar

I found this one in the same site look

W Hotel

ARCHITECTS : Ateliers JEAN NOUVEL
10, cité d’Angoulême
75011 Paris

DATE :
nov 2005-2006: concept design

PLACE :
Dubaï, UAE

CLIENT :
Dubai Festival City

Operator : W Hotels Worldwide




























































Interior Perspectives:


----------



## barrak

*New Moon Zabeel Park*











Zabeel Park centrepiece defies Dubai's financial troubles
Despite Dubai’s current financial troubles, the centrepiece of one of Dubai's biggest projects is forging ahead. New Moon, designed by Varabyeu Partners, is specially designed for an international design competition, and will be the centre piece of Zabeel Park, a new landscape park in the City of Dubai. The crescent-shaped construction, considered a symbol of power and energy in the Orient, aims ‘to accentuate prosperity of the present-day United Arab Emirates’.

Inside, the building provides for five levels with an observatory on every level, to symbolise the Five Pillars of Islam: faith (Shahadah), prayer (Salat), charity (Zakaat), lent (Sawm) and pilgrimage (Hajj). The design provides space for conferences and other group activities, a café, a children’s library and a help desk.

Decorated with Arab calligraphy, the outward siding of the building is a steel frame with elements of varying transparency. An architectural solution like that makes it possible to regulate the level of illumination and air temperatures at the different levels of the New Moon, protect the interiors from direct sunlight and ensure free circulation of air flows. These and other means of passive protection recreate inside the building areas with a special microclimate, and reduce the burden on the power supply systems. The building project was designed in full conformity with LEED Green Building Code. Solar batteries and collectors can be installed on the outer casing of the building, to cut energy consumption to an even higher degree.


----------



## Dark Matter

I really like this one. Call me crazy though but I would like it bigger. lol


----------



## AltinD

I really hope they'll build this and yes, even bigger it would work well. The "frame" that won the competition was a utterly stupid concept


----------



## Guest89

I like this project. They should build it. It's mostly greenery so should be easy to execute.


----------



## AltinD

^^ What are you talking about? The greenery is already there, the crescent is the thing to be build only.


----------



## Guest89

AltinD said:


> ^^ What are you talking about?


Very good question. :lol: I didn't read that this was Zabeel Park. I thought it was a new park.


----------



## germantower

I dont know where the money will come for the cresent building at Zabeel Park, but if it comes from the gouvernment they should rather invest it for the benefit of the Palm Jumeirah instead of building such useless shit to just look at it. -.-


----------



## AltinD

^^ :nono:


----------



## Dark Matter

AltinD said:


> ^^ :nono:


^^ What he said.


----------



## Julito-dubai

I found this proposal for a bridge at the Shindagha Tunnel. It is by Aedas. Haven't seen it so far....

http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=1778

Also this one:

JAFZA GATE

http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=2193

PLAZA DUBAI

http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=1980

The LAGOONS DUBAI

Would be part of the Lagoons project. Nice idea though...

http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=2038


----------



## AltinD

That Plaza Dubai between Emirates Towers and The Gate is very nice. 

The location of the JAFZA Gate is just 100 meters from my office and the new Interchange is being completed so we will see soon if they are going for it or it got scraped due to recession.


----------



## BinDubai

the new moon is amazing


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.luxigon.com/albums/images/a4.jpg

"Oppenheim UAE" - Hope they don't mean the bank, because they are currently quite screwed...

http://www.luxigon.com/images/a5.jpg.php

second one...

http://www.luxigon.com/images/b3.jpg.php

third one...


----------



## 234sale

It was rumuored that posh spice was going to design a tower/hotel.

Luckly it has remained as a rumor...


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.pearljumeira.com/

This address has been reserved by Meraas Holding. Lets see for the future....

I think that it was talked about in the Jumeira Gardens section about. Someone mentioned a new order given to van Oort Dredging


----------



## Julito-dubai

another interesting project by Seba properties in Abu Dhabi

http://www.rnldesign.com/markets/hospitality/hospitality-master-planning/al-juzor/

looks BIG!!! maybe a better and more sound version of THE WORLD


----------



## 234sale

I cant wait for all the rubbish to be cancelled, land should be sold again to developers who can build/sell at realistic prices. Then we can get some future designs again.


----------



## Adam2707

Julito-dubai said:


> another interesting project by Seba properties in Abu Dhabi
> 
> http://www.rnldesign.com/markets/hospitality/hospitality-master-planning/al-juzor/
> 
> looks BIG!!! maybe a better and more sound version of THE WORLD


Hope they don't start doing this kind of crap in AD. Looks awful. hno:
Artificial island aren't needed. Abu Dhabi already has enough to develop.


----------



## Julito-dubai

I think it might be the island south of abu dhabi, the undeveloped one


----------



## AltinD

Seba should sort out the Al Bateen Hotel comples in Dubai Marina first.


----------



## malec

At least something new and real at last. 



Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Arabtec Holding, the biggest construction company in the UAE, said on Sunday it had won a building contract valued at AED710 million ($193 million) to build the first stage of an 80-storey tower comprising a five-star hotel.
> 
> The Dubai-based company’s Arabtec Construction unit received a “letter of award” from Tasameem Real Estate Co, of Abu Dhabi to build “P17 Tower” on Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai, according to an company statement posted on the Dubai Financial Market website.
> 
> It said the project would take 38 months to complete, adding that the tower had been designed by Atkins and comprised 80 floors, including a luxury hotel, furnished apartments, offices and a health club.
> 
> Last week, Arabtec Construction announced it had won a $190m contract to build the Bridge Towers office and hotel project at West Bay, Doha in Qatar.
> 
> The project comprises two buildings, one with 45 floors of office space and a 45-storey five star hotel.
> 
> www.arabianbusiness.com/580321-arabtec-wins-193m-dubai-tower-contract


----------



## Face81

^^ I saw that as well this morning... Any idea what tower it is? :dunno:


----------



## Imre

^^

Hard Rock Hotel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548099&page=7


----------



## Guest89

The Hard Rock will be amazing. I am glad Arabtec won the contract and we can finally see something materialize.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Cool! So nice to see this project being approved at this time. :cheers:


----------



## helghast

here's a great project by AS+GG
http://ahmedconstable.com/#


----------



## Julito-dubai

helghast said:


> here's a great project by AS+GG
> http://ahmedconstable.com/#


nice one. From the buildings in the back I would say between 700 and 800 metres. Maybe the new oil field finances it


----------



## Guest89

helghast said:


> here's a great project by AS+GG
> http://ahmedconstable.com/#


Wow, it looks amazing and the location is top notch. We needed more density in that area. The location is right behind the Dubai World Trade Center District and Emirates Towers. Perfect! 

I hope they approve it and go ahead. 

:cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Absolutley awesome


----------



## helghast

Julito-dubai said:


> nice one. From the buildings in the back I would say between 700 and 800 metres. Maybe the new oil field finances it


it's 600m. and the surrounding tower's (tall one's) are in the 350m+ range


----------



## bizzybonita

i guess , signature towers will be a good place for this new proposes ...


----------



## Guest89

The good part is there is nothing on that location, other than a racetrack, so if it is going to be built, the prep and piling should be quicker than if there were old buildings/structures there. 

Build it!


----------



## Chakazoolu

Yes, there is alot of open space here all the way to the creek extension as seen in this pic.










It would be nice to see skyscrapers here too, but any development here would be close to Zabeel palace. But that would increase the value of property here.

This would mean skyscrapers / high rises from here, SZR & Business Bay, Meydan City would completely surround Zabeel Palace and Zabeel 2. 

Zabeel 2 would be a some what larger looking version of central park in NY, but without the park


----------



## Julito-dubai

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.pearljumeira.com/
> 
> This address has been reserved by Meraas Holding. Lets see for the future....
> 
> I think that it was talked about in the Jumeira Gardens section about. Someone mentioned a new order given to van Oort Dredging


More about Pearl Jumeira 
:nuts:
http://uaesm.maktoob.com/vb/uae357155/


----------



## malec

^^ translation???


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this is what google translator says:

The territory of a statement villas (ground floor + 1) for sale in the Pearl Jumeirah (Jumeirah 1) + Photos

The territory of a statement villas (ground floor + 1) for sale in the Pearl Jumeirah (Jumeirah 1)

Project of the Office of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, the property is free to all nationalities
Different areas ranging from 10000 feet to 13500 feet
Different prices according to the site starting from AED 550 to AED 880 feet

Recognizes Alorasi the end of 2010
Easy payments until the date of delivery of land




























R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

work seems to be ongoing...from feb 14th from the UAE from space thread:

http://browse.digitalglobe.com/imag...04428900&imageHeight=natres&imageWidth=natres

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.pebmarchitects.com/projectDetails.aspx?p=2400329&c=2400103

Al Raha Beach Hotel


----------



## AltinD

Julito-dubai said:


> A skycraper development in BUR DUBAI!!! Done for Woods Bagot, so at one point this was serious, but where... Khalifa Road?
> 
> http://www.mishascape.com/proj-mu-bd.php


The site currently occupied by Bur Dubai Police Station, Dubai Emigration (DNRD) and Central Services Complex, the area oposite Zabeel Park and Etisalat Tower and between the Karama Intersection and Trade Center Roundabout.

Chances = 0


----------



## Julito-dubai

this is where those Islamic Bank Towers were supposed to go and got cancelled as well, right?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, those were there as well


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.ecofriend.org/entry/eco-...-a-sustainable-complex-for-the-world-islands/

Kezhma Island


----------



## Julito-dubai

Anybody heared of a project called "Harbour Islands" in Abu Dhabi?

It will be built on that mangrove island east of Reem Island.

Here is a video:

http://www.3drmodels.com/3dran/hi/hi.html


----------



## bizzybonita

*Crystal Tower - Dubai ( commercial ) JG
*











http://www.tonyowen.com.au/


----------



## Julito-dubai

Julito-dubai said:


> Anybody heared of a project called "Harbour Islands" in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> It will be built on that mangrove island east of Reem Island.
> 
> Here is a video:
> 
> http://www.3drmodels.com/3dran/hi/hi.html


More infos about this. They seem to have build even physical models for this and exhibited them, so maybe it was at least once a serious proposal....

http://www.3drmodels.com/phg/commercial/commercial1.html
:nuts:


----------



## helghast

Julito-dubai said:


> More about Pearl Jumeira
> :nuts:
> http://uaesm.maktoob.com/vb/uae357155/


U/C ?



gerald.d said:


> Ladies and gentleman, a world record has been broken.
> 
> http://gigapan.org/gigapans/48492/


 thanks to Gerald.d! Btw congrats on the world record Gerald.
by looking at the link too gerald's picture, you can clearly see there's tower cranes' and dredgers' at the site. which i think it's safe to say it's U/C


----------



## Adam2707

Julito-dubai said:


> Anybody heared of a project called "Harbour Islands" in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> It will be built on that mangrove island east of Reem Island.
> 
> Here is a video:
> 
> http://www.3drmodels.com/3dran/hi/hi.html
> 
> 
> 
> More infos about this. They seem to have build even physical models for this and exhibited them, so maybe it was at least once a serious proposal....
> 
> http://www.3drmodels.com/phg/commercial/commercial1.html
> :nuts:
Click to expand...


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.gajuk.com/

go to masterplan. There is again a proposal for the police station area in Al Jafilya


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://green.venturebeat.com/2009/11/02/dubais-technosphere-to-simulate-future-climates/

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=12543

Are these ones known?


----------



## Dubai Addiction

The first one is. As for the second one, I don't know.


----------



## Julito-dubai

check the Riva Digital account on youtube! They have added a few more interesting videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/rivadigital

I somehow have the feeling the were called "Creative Kingdom" before...


----------



## Inaya Maysa

I don't know about any of the two projects. Who will give the latest news about this project.


----------



## bizzybonita

yea it really impressed me (Abu Dhabi metro video )


----------



## Inaya Maysa

Julito-dubai
I liked the video, impressive!
"Restless Planet"


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

isnt this just an OLD proposal that I think we have been seeing since 2004 or so that was JUST a proposal???

http://www.escan.ae/index.php?page=Renaissance-Tower#

Renaissance Tower

Renaissance Tower is ESCAN's ambitious entry into the Emirate of Dubai's booming real estate sector. In order to establish the company as the prominent investment and Development Company that it is, this first Dubai project will be constructed in the high-class Business Bay area along Sheikh Zayed Street , where all aspects of business, lifestyle, leisure and entertainment combine in an unsurpassed modern atmosphere.

The 45-storey Renaissance Tower will rise high above the Dubai skyline with a fabulous design that will stand out as the highest echelon of architectural expression. The project also includes a trade center, which will bring together a range of modern commercial establishments.

In compliance with its objective to adopt the highest quality standards, ESCAN is proud to utilize the latest construction technologies and the most advanced architectural designs to give the Tower a fabulous and sleek look that is sure to inspire potential investors. It will truly become an urban landmark of the highest tier. 










R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this isnt so much a proposal but I dont even know where it IS! considering its U/C and will be done by the end of the YEAR! 

Elisabetta Gucci plans 40 hotels over 15 years

Tamara Walid and Jason Benham
DUBAI
Wed Jun 2, 2010 5:06pm BST
Related News

*DUBAI (Reuters) - Luxury hotelier Elisabetta Gucci is planning 40 hotels over the next 15 years in the Middle East, Far East and South America and aims to open its first hotel in Dubai at the end of 2010, an executive said.*

*Partner Lorens Ziller at Elisabetta Gucci Hotels & Resorts told the Reuters Global Luxury Summit the construction of the 87-room luxury boutique hotel is completed,* with the firm eyeing a second hotel in China next year.

Elisabetta Gucci is daughter of Italian fashion designer Paolo Gucci.

"We intend to develop other hotels for the GCC, and outside our focus will be Russia, China, Far East, Africa and South America, particularly Brazil," said Ziller. "We would like to have 40 hotels in 15 years but think this can be over achieved."

Dubai, which suffered the sharpest drops in hotel revenues regionally in 2009, is seeing signs of recovery with improved occupancies, as the Gulf's tourism and trade hub emerges from the impact of the global financial crisis.

The emirate, one of seven comprising the United Arab Emirates, is famous for its opulent hotels.

"If we had a 300-room hotel I would be seriously concerned," said Ziller. "But even in the downturn there's great potential for boutique hotels in Dubai."

In April, Italian designer Giorgio Armani opened his first branded hotel in Dubai in partnership with developer Emaar Properties at Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest tower.

The Elisabetta Gucci hotel was originally scheduled to open by the end of 2009 but was delayed by a year, said Ziller.

"Because of the global market financing was halted and the overall liquidity of developers was very low we are running a delay of a year," he said. "I hope to see the hotel being finished by the end of the year."

The hotelier partnered with Abu Dhabi developer Baitek International Real Estate to develop the chain of hotels in the Gulf Arab region. The Dubai hotel is funded by Baitek for an undisclosed amount.

Generally, the estimated cost of a luxury hotel could come to 10.4 million euros, said Ziller.

*A night at the Elisabetta Gucci Hotel Dubai would cost as little as an estimated 1,500 UAE dirhams ($408.5) to as much as 25,000 dirhams ($6,808), Ziller said.

Guests will have the option to buy anything in the hotel from furniture and bed linen to slippers. Elisabetta Gucci works with Italy's Formitalia Luxury Group to create exclusive interiors, furniture and art.*

A large number of future hotels, particularly in Russia and Eastern Europe, would be converted historic properties, he said.

The hotelier plans to form a hotel management company in June to manage its hotels worldwide and ensure quality is preserved, said Ziller.

(Editing by Louise Heavens)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6514IR20100602


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

This is the only website I culd find.

http://www.elisabettagucci.com/

R


----------



## bizzybonita

Damn, let's hope for panoramic views of DEWA area...plots there are very cheap


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

bizzybonita said:


> Damn, let's hope for panoramic views of DEWA area...plots there are very cheap


HA! 

R


----------



## Face81

It could be anywhere! 

Palm Jumeirah, Dubai Marina, Jebel Ali, Pearl Jumeirah, Jumeirah, Culture Village, Festival City, who knows? :dunno:


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.h-h.ae/jart/prj3/hh/index.html

maybe this one?


----------



## Face81

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.h-h.ae/jart/prj3/hh/index.html
> 
> maybe this one?


Which one?










Palm palace? Aeon tower was meant to be built along SZR, so I guess it must be a Palm Jumeirah project...


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palm palace? Aeon tower was meant to be built along SZR, so I guess it must be a Palm Jumeirah project...


They have Marsa 1 , Marsa 2 , Marsa 3 

Marsa 3 location is between the Lootah Complex and Panoramic so wrong ..

Marsa 1 is next to the KG Tower , its possible but that one is not a beachfront 

Marsa 2 , no idea :lol:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Can someone please add this to SSC*

I know that it is already under construction because I have seen a photo of it, but can find it now. I don't know what section I should use to open a thread for it so I have decided to come and post it here.










2B+G+M+4 BUILDING AT AL KARAMA, DUBAI PLOT NO.318-864

CLIENT: M/S. DUBAI REAL STATE CENTER
CONSULTANT: M/S. DESIGN CENTER

http://www.alhudaiba.com/32_32.htm


----------



## Face81

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> I know that it is already under construction because I have seen a photo of it, but can find it now. I don't know what section I should use to open a thread for it so I have decided to come and post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B+G+M+4 BUILDING AT AL KARAMA, DUBAI PLOT NO.318-864
> 
> CLIENT: M/S. DUBAI REAL STATE CENTER
> CONSULTANT: M/S. DESIGN CENTER
> 
> http://www.alhudaiba.com/32_32.htm


See the mid/low-rise thread in the Metro Development Section


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
Thanks


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

whats this???










http://www.gigapan.org/gigapans/69403/

R


----------



## Face81

^^I think it's someone's palace or villa


----------



## AltinD

^^ I've seen the project board, and I don't think it's anything like that. I think it was some sport club or something similar.


----------



## AltinD

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> I know that it is already under construction because I have seen a photo of it, but can find it now. I don't know what section I should use to open a thread for it so I have decided to come and post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B+G+M+4 BUILDING AT AL KARAMA, DUBAI PLOT NO.318-864
> 
> CLIENT: M/S. DUBAI REAL STATE CENTER
> CONSULTANT: M/S. DESIGN CENTER
> 
> http://www.alhudaiba.com/32_32.htm


Where Strand Cinema used to be ... it's almost topped out btw.


----------



## AltinD

I noticed the other day that Thunder Bowl has been completely demolished. I remember I've bowled there in 2000.


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> I noticed the other day that Thunder Bowl has been completely demolished. I remember I've bowled there in 2000.


They annonced that it was being demolished ages ago..... The RTA need the land to complete the tunnels and roads to support the ongoing road expansion work for the road running parallel to SZR, just behind all the towers on the North side of SZR


----------



## Parisian Girl

*World's first extreme sports parks to open in 2013*



> by Elizabeth Broomhall on April 7, 2011
> 
> The world’s first extreme sports parks are to be built in the UAE and Qatar, targeting the highest sustainability rating of LEED Platinum.
> 
> As the first USGBC LEED certified theme parks ever, the two projects, conceived by iMCC GREEN (based in Abu Dhabi) and Thelma & Boom LLC (USA), will rely on a large number of eco-friendly technologies and materials.
> 
> According to the developer, who has asked to remain anonymous, tenders will be open to contractors later this year, with construction scheduled for 2012 and the park openings planned for 2013.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...s-first-extreme-sports-parks-to-open-in-2013/


----------



## Imre

*Dhahi, Al Tayer inspect work progress in new residential complex of Dubai Police*

*The project comprises construction of 322 villas costing AED390m

Al Tayer: Project completion clocks 30%, delivery in October 2012*










Roads & transport Authority – Mohammed Al Munji:

His Excellency Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai Police Commander-in-Chief, and H.E. Mattar Al Tayer, Chairman of the Board and Executive Director of Roads and Transport Authority (RTA), in the presence of H.E. Major General Khamis Mattar Al Mazeina, Deputy Commander-in-Chief of Dubai Police, inspected the work progress in the new residential compound of the Dubai Police, constructed by the RTA in coordination with the Dubai Police General HQ. The project comprises the construction of 322 villas at Oud Matina, costing 390 million dirham spanning an area of 177 thousand square meters. The project is being constructed in compensation of the old police quarters at Al Qusais, on the site of which the Dubai Metro Green Line’s Depot was constructed.

Commenting on the work progress, H.E. Al Tayer said that project completion rate had exceeded 30% and all project works were set for completion on 30 October 2012. “Each villa occupies an area of 322 square meters and the total built area of the project is 103 thousand square meters. The villas have a unique structural pattern featuring four designs of different colours inspired by the local environment,” he elaborated.

More info:

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2011/04/dhahi-al-tayer-inspect-work-progress-in.html


----------



## Face81

Where is this going to be? :dunno:



> *Bavaria Hotels to open new Dubai hotel and expands footprint in MENA
> *
> 
> United Arab Emirates: Monday, May 02 - 2011 at 09:56
> 
> Bavaria Hotels International (BHI) based in Munich, is an established international German hotel company driven by the vision to become one of the leading specialists for the profitable planning, development and management of hotels worldwide.
> 
> *Bavaria Hotels is pleased to announce that it will be launching a new hotel - the Bavaria Creek Hotel - which will be opened in October 2011 in Dubai.
> 
> Bavaria Creek Hotel is located in Deira in the very heart of old Dubai close to the creek and a short walk from the open air markets and traditional 'Souks'.The hotel will offer its visitors traditional Arabic hospitality and warm personal service with the latest technology features.*
> 
> The hotel will have spacious Deluxe Rooms and Executive Suites providing over 160 comfortable beds, which will be tastefully designed and stylishly furnished making the Bavaria Creek Hotel one of the preferred hotels in the heart of old Dubai for business individuals and vacationers wishing to experience the true Dubai spirit.
> 
> Commenting on the new opening in Dubai the CEO of Bavaria Hotels International - Thomas Gertz - said "Naturally we are again delighted to be awarded with a new hotel opening in the Mena region, which will further stengthen our foothold in this market. Bavaria is unlike any other international or regional branded hotel management company, as it exemplifies German traditional values of quality and reliability, offering international standards of hotel management for owners and investors at a fraction of the cost of its competitors. Gertz continued giving the reasons for the groups continuing growth "All hotel operators offer hotel owners management agreements, but at Bavaria we offer dynamic management agreements based on low overheads with an underlying minimum performance guarantee".
> 
> Bavaria Hotels has recently announced the opening of an Africa Regional Office and further new hotels on the African Continet are shortly to be released.


Source


----------



## Face81

And another one..... no location specified though.... Mina Seyahi beach? :dunno:



> *First Spanish hotel planned for Dubai by Sol Meliá *
> 
> Traditional Spanish hotel and resort company Sol Meliá today announced plans for its first regional complex in Dubai, due to open on 12th October 2011. With a budget of AED200m, the five-star resort will host no less than five restaurants, a full service YHI SPA, rooftop terrace with swimming pool and a Spanish-style tapas bar. Dubai was selected by the company as it was thought that Sol Meliá’s traditional Spanish hospitality could ‘offer a new dimension to customers in the region’.
> 
> Andre Gerondeua, Executive Vice President in the Hotel Division at Sol Meliá Hotels and Resorts stated: “This is our first property in the Arabian Gulf and the first step to realising our expansion plans for the region. We are currently negotiating with potential partners in Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Jordan and we hope to make further announcements in the near future.”


Source


----------



## Face81

More hotels...........



> *Millennium & Copthorne plans Dubai Biltmore hotel*
> 
> May 5, 2011
> 
> Millennium & Copthorne is set to announce a Biltmore-branded property for Dubai soon, revealed president and CEO Middle East and North Africa Ali Lakhraim at ATM.
> 
> The company introduced the luxury brand – made famous by the Millennium Biltmore in Los Angeles, a favourite celebrity haunt – on May 1 with the announcement of a property in Abu Dhabi due to open in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ali Lakhraim was speaking to Hotelier at ATM_
> 
> Exansion of the brand is now expected across the group, according to Lakhraim.
> 
> “We signed our first contract in Abu Dhabi, we will announce our first Biltmore in Dubai soon,” Lakhraim told Hotelier. “We are going to refurbish one of our London hotels to be the Biltmore London. We will own our own Biltmore Singapore as well.
> 
> “There is a lot of action behind the Biltmore, which is a brand that has more history than any other brand, and we have decided to bring it outside America,” he said.
> 
> The company also plans to take the brand to Saudi Arabia, with Jeddah and Riyadh identified as key locations for a Biltmore, said Lakhraim.
> 
> “We are bringing Hollywood here to the Middle East,” he explained. “It will be the hotel where actors, actresses, famous celebrities will stay.”
> 
> The introduction of Biltmore to the Middle East is part of Millennium & Copthorne’s aggressive growth strategy.
> 
> The firm currently has 12 hotels operating and 40 in the pipeline, all of which are underway, said Lakhraim.


Source


----------



## Imre

I Know said:


> Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) has signed an agreement with Abdulsalam Alrafi Group LLC to open a new Sheraton hotel in Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE). Scheduled to open beginning of 2014, the hotel will be part of a three-tower mixed-use project located in the heart of Dubai’s commercial district. The new Sheraton Dubai Sheikh Zayed Road Hotel is part of the Sheraton brand’s global strategic expansion plan that includes adding more than 60 new hotels and over 20,000 rooms to the Sheraton portfolio over the next three years.
> 
> "We are delighted to be working with the Abdulsalam Alrafi Group as we open our newest Sheraton hotel in Dubai, a destination that continues to see growing demand from both business and leisure travellers,” said Roeland Vos, President, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, Europe, Africa & the Middle East. “Starwood is established as the sector leader in the Middle East and we are dedicated to continued growth and expansion in the region. This market continues to be integral to our overall development strategy.”
> 
> http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/ar...ikh_Zayed_Road_Hotel_to_Debut_Early_____.html


This is the Burj Al Salam


----------



## Face81

So we know that the 8-tower development behind the Four Points belongs to Meraas and is now on hold....

BUT, what are they doing on this massive plot on the edge of Satwa?


----------



## Face81

After all this time, some news on Dubailand......................... 




> *Dubailand developers must deliver
> DPG committed to the multi-billion dollar project: CEO
> *
> 
> .........
> 
> The master developer has also commenced talks with a number of international companies to launch new theme-based projects in Dubailand.
> 
> “We are negotiation with a lot of customers since last year. It is taking a bit of time since they are big in size and each project will cover an area of five million plus square feet of land. Besides, we want to ensure that our rights and demands are met versus their rights and demands and hence, it is taking time,” he said.
> 
> “Each of the projects will have a theme component along with a real estate component. And we are hoping to announce some of them this year.”
> 
> Tatweer Parks, another subsidiary of Dubai Holding, is currently reviewing all the theme park projects previously announced, Al Malik said, adding, “The projects were not terminated… they were put under study due to the economic conditions.”
> 
> In 2008, Universal Studios, Dreamworks, Six Flags and Merlin Entertainments Group announced plans to launch theme parks in Dubailand.


Full article


----------



## Imre

*First Spanish hotel in GCC to open in Dubai *

*Premier Spanish hotels and resorts company Sol Meliá to open five-star ‘urban resort’ in Dubai with AED200 million Khamas Group investment – plans for Qatar, KSA & Jordan *










One of the largest hotels and resorts companies in the world, Sol Meliá has announced that it is to open its first regional hotel in Dubai. *The Meliá Dubai*, a five-star 164 bedroom ‘urban resort’ will open on 12th October 2011, to coincide with national day in Spain. 

“This is our first property in the Arabian Gulf and the first step to realising our expansion plans for the region. We are currently negotiating with potential partners in Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Jordan and we hope to make further announcements in the near future,” commented Andre Gerondeau, Executive VP, Hotels Division at Sol Meliá Hotels and Resorts.

The number of visitors to Dubai from Spain has been increasing steadily. Emirates opened their first daily flight to Madrid last summer and combined with Iberia’s existing four weekly flights to Dubai, should improve on the 30,000 plus visitors Dubai received from Spain in 2010.

More here:

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2011/05/first-spanish-hotel-in-gcc-to-open-in.html


----------



## bizzybonita

New Projects

http://alasri-consult.com


----------



## Imre

*Dubailand to have Universal, Legoland for now*

*Tatweer Parks says it is not actively pursuing other theme parks*

By Parag DeulgaonkarPublished Thursday, May 19, 2011 

Tatweer Parks, a subsidiary of Dubai Holding, is currently in talks with Universal Studios and Merlin Entertainments Group for theme parks in Dubailand and not actively pursuing any other venture, Emirates 24/7 can reveal.

“Tatweer Parks continue to work with Universal to develop a world class theme park in Dubai on line with market demand. Specific dates will be announced nearer to the time of opening and when agreed with Universal,” the company said in an emailed statement.

“Similarly Legoland forms an important part of this strategy and we continue to work with them.”

http://www.emirates247.com/property/dubailand-to-have-universal-legoland-for-now-2011-05-19-1.394403


----------



## Face81

^^ You forgot to post it in the World forums. :tongue2:


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> ^^ You forgot to post it in the World forums. :tongue2:


DONE 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424779&page=7


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*The world's first Fashion Hotel, branded by Fashion TV and owned by the Al Habtoor Group, to be built in Dubai*

20 May 2011

*Fashion TV signs agreement with the Al Habtoor Group to build in Dubai the world's first Fashion Hotel.*

*F*ashion TV, this week at the Cannes Film Festival, announced plans, in collaboration with the Al Habtoor Group, to launch the world's first ever Fashion Hotel, in Dubai.

On Friday May 20, Michel Adam, President of Fashion TV global network, signed an agreement with Mohammed Al Habtoor, Vice Chairman and CEO of the Al Habtoor Group, to establish the hotel at the 'Most Liked Model Awards' ceremony at the Majestic Hotel in Cannes. 

The unique five-star establishment, to be located in the heart of Dubai, will be owned and operated by the Al Habtoor Group.

It will have 30-storeys and the exterior will display a projection using the world's largest 100 metre LED screen, broadcasting the latest Fashion TV highlights, around the clock.

Its 200 rooms will be equipped with the most sophisticated climate control, lighting and audio-video technologies and will make extensive use of the latest 3D equipment. They have access too to Fashion TV's 30 channels, as well as the biggest Fashion DVD library in the world, offering 50,000 DVDs on the history of fashion. 

With a wide variety of restaurants, bars, lounges, nightclubs, spas and cinemas, as well as fashion-themed rooms 'Fashion Hotel' promises to become the number one destination for fashion and beauty in the region.

"For years, we have wanted to create the ultimate fashion-themed hotel, aimed at providing Fashion TV viewers, models and businessmen and women with a memorable fashion experience," said Michel Adam, President of Fashion TV. "It's a great pleasure to sign an agreement with Mohammed Al Habtoor, to share this vision and make this fantastic, global project a reality. Hotel experiences will no longer be the same." 

"It's an exceptional project and one which is likely to have a massive impact on Dubai, making it the future fashion capital of the world. The city will certainly never be the same again."

The Fashion Hotel looks set to be the first of many. The Al Habtoor Group and Fashion TV plan to make it the first of a chain of Fashion Hotels in key fashion locations around the world, each offering sophisticated accommodation in an elegant setting and providing the very best of service.

The hotels are likely to appeal, not only to the ever growing global fashion community, but to sophisticated urban professionals and tourists. 

They will also be designed to cater for large-scale fashion industry and promotional events, as well as fashion shows, VIP parties, photo and movie shoots. They will be an ideal location in which to hold celebrity interviews, as well as a host of other social engagements.

http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZAWYA20110520095121


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*fashiontv - F Hotels and Residences in 3D - fashiontv | FTV.com*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JszX6ibc-gw;hd=1


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*New villa community to come up in Jumeirah*

*H&H Investment to develop 25-villa project; focus on non-freehold areas*

Parag Deulgaonkar

Sunday, May 29, 2011 









_Shahab Lutfi, Chief Executive Officer, H&H Investment & Development._

*H&H* Investment & Development, a Dubai-based property management and development company, is betting high on the non-freehold areas in Dubai and is currently working on developing a villa community in Jumeirah.

“We are working on a residential villa community project in Jumeriah. There will be around 20 to 25 high-end villas along with some retail components. The project is in the design stage,” Shahab Lutfi, Chief Executive Officer, H&H Investment & Development, told Emirates 24|7.

“There are a number of landlords who own land for 20 years now… their cost of land is minimum. And so if you can actually convince them and design a villa that actually commands a price… we believe they will be able to achieve decent returns in today’s market.”

Real estate experts say villas in Jumeirah have been in great demand mostly from GCC nationals. With the unrest in the Middle East region, the demand has soared recently and average rents now range between Dh200,000 and Dh350,000.

According to Lutfi, his company has stopped doing or developing projects in freehold area.

“We actually stopped investing in projects a while back… we are only doing management services and are concentrating on non-freehold areas such as Bur Dubai or Deira… these locations are still very lucrative and you can almost get an occupancy rate of 80 to 85 per cent after completion.”

*New project on The World*

H&H Investment is also currently working on the design of a residential project close to the D51 island on The World, Lutfi revealed.

“We are working on one now… a residential project for an island close to D51.”

The project is a third party project and the company will be overseeing the development of the project if the owners of the island decide to go ahead with the project.

Asked if it makes sense to launch a project now, he added: “It all depends your target market. You have to study thoroughly and have to structure it properly… if you have the right structure it could work and so we are assessing the project now.”

“One of the problems of The World is that most of the buyers have not completed their payments and so we are only dealing with people who have paid in full.”

Lutfi did not reveal more details of the project, but said his company plans to reuse some of old designs for the new project.

dxb-lab Architecture, a sister concern of H&H Investment, was working on Venture Capital Bank’s D51 project. The project was 70 to 75 per cent completed in terms of design and had the initial approval from the conerned authorities.

“The project was worth Dh500 million and in today’s market it is not easy to do a project worth that investment. And so we decided it does not make any sense now because of the funding purposes and not because the project is not going to be nice,” he added.

http://www.emirates247.com/property/new-villa-community-to-come-up-in-jumeirah-2011-05-29-1.398534


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

An excerpt from:

Big Spender 

As the founder and president of the dubai-based conglomerate and retail giant BinHendi Enterprises, Mohi-Din BinHendi has been responsible for bringing some of the most exciting British and American brands to the region, and for meeting the consumerist needs of the UAE’s biggest spenders.

So when it came to addressing the audience at the 4th Arabian Business Forum, BinHendi certainly had a lot to say. Amidst praise for Dubai due to its successful diversification away from energy and into tourism, the businessman said that the emirate was missing out on something vital. In short, it was a Gulf version of DisneyWorld. This shouldn’t come as too much of a surprise; the big theme parks that have opened in the region have generally performed well; the Aquaventure water park at the Atlantis resort in Dubai has pulled in locals and tourists alike.

But BinHendi is advocating pushing the envelope by providing a much larger kind of destination.

*“We need an entertainment anchor for the family, something like Disney but not Disney,” he said. “If we have a project like this in Dubai, we have an anchor for the whole of the world. There is a big gap between Euro Disney and Tokyo Disney. There is a craving for an entertainment anchor.”*

Easier said than done — as BinHendi himself knows. He spent five years working on a similar project in Dubai, only for the deal to be canned near to launch due to financing issues. Not surprisingly, he’s not too fond of the banking profession at the moment.

“Bankers say this is not a viable project,” he said. “But bankers are not business people. We are the business people. The vision doesn’t stand with bankers it is with people taking a calculated risk. I don’t believe in taking a blind risk, but a calculated risk is always needed.”

*The theme park he envisioned, was named ‘The Magic World of Dubai’, which would have had a monorail running from the airport to the site itself. As a globally recognised brand, he believes it would have brought a large number of tourists to the region.

“Today we attract a lot of tourists who come here to enjoy the sun, the beaches and the hotels, but we are not an exotic destination. We are not like Fiji or Hawaii. This is what is missing in Dubai. If I had the finance I would do this project as one of the leading projects in this part of the world.”*

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/big-spender-402229.html

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I am sure that we had seen some images from this "Magic World of Dubai" on SSC. Anywho, here are some links I found

http://www.exlinedesign.com/entertainment/portfolio/theme/magiworl.htm

http://www.markhickson.com/resume/?p=109


R


----------



## Face81

^^ good find. I wonder whatever happened to this plan?


----------



## AltinD

So, what are they doing to the parking lot of DWTC, that runs alongside SZR? They removed all the trees, boarded it all up, dug it all up and already erected 2 hammer-head cranes.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

AltinD said:


> So, what are they doing to the parking lot of DWTC, that runs alongside SZR? They removed all the trees, boarded it all up, dug it all up and already erected 2 hammer-head cranes.


really...hmm...I wonder if part of the DWTC district project is back? but why not finish work on the other stuff...and is the the one marked in red?










R


----------



## AltinD

Yes that part, but I doubt is part of the DWTC District, maybe some kind of repair or improvements ... maybe even a permanents structure for the US Consulate Visa application center that had a cabin there where people were pre-screened, queued and waited before being allowed in batches inside the tower, where the consulate actually is.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

arent they moving to that new HEINOUS thing on the creek/seef st?

R


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> Yes that part, but I doubt is part of the DWTC District, maybe some kind of repair or improvements ... maybe even a permanents structure for the US Consulate Visa application center that had a cabin there where people were pre-screened, queued and waited before being allowed in batches inside the tower, where the consulate actually is.





THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> arent they moving to that new HEINOUS thing on the creek/seef st?
> 
> R


The new US consulate will be on Seef St, so I doubt they would waste money on that here. 

It could be part of the DWTC redevelopment. If I remember correctly, a giant lake was to be created around the DWTC tower, so this could be it? Or perhaps it's the new bowl shaped library that is/was part of the redevelopment plans?

Let's see! :cheers:


----------



## bizzybonita

*Abjar Hotels International scheduled to open 252-room Ramada Jumeirah in July 2011*










Today

Ramada Jumeirah, a new four-star hotel with 252 rooms is scheduled to be completed and opened in July 2011 by Abjar Hotels International LLC, with the hotel now in the final stages of completion. Ramada Jumeirah Dubai will cater to business travelers and discerning holiday-makers alike who will be drawn to its unique location and value services.

This stylish and modern hotel is centrally located on *Dubai's Al Mina Road, near some of the city's main access points including Sheikh Zayed Road, Jumeirah Beach and Port Rashid (Dry Docks & Dubai Maritime City). *

The Ramada Jumeirah is a mere five-minute drive from the Dubai World Trade Centre and Dubai International Convention & Exhibition Centre, the city's premier business hubs. Several of the city's key corporate districts and shopping malls are also just minutes away. This new hotel is also just a 20 minute drive from Dubai International Airport, making it easily accessible for international travelers

Mr. Alain Rigazzi - General Manager,Ramada Jumeirah Dubai commented, "It is with great excitement that Abjar Hotels International LLC and Wyndham Hotel Group international are launching the Ramada Jumeirah, a unique project by Abjar Hotels International LLC. The addition of this newest hotel not only helps to further anchor our presence in Dubai, but also ideally complements our growing portfolio. He added: "We are committed to deliver excellent services exceeding 4 stars standards."

All 252 deluxe rooms and suites are stylishly appointed and are equipped state-of-art amenities and high speed wired and wireless internet connectivity.

Business travelers will benefit from a host of corporate facilities that will meet all of their business requirements. Whether it is for business meetings or gatherings, any of our contemporary fully operational boardrooms and meeting rooms are suitably outfitted. A large onsite business centre ideally complements these facilities. 

Ramada Jumeirah will also feature five food and beverage outlets including a lobby lounge, an all-day-dining restaurant, an Asian fusion restaurant, a pub and a night club. It will also feature a rooftop outdoor swimming pool, a health club with spa facilities and a fully equipped fitness center. Spacious parking, concierge services and a regular bus shuttle to Jumeirah Beach and shopping malls will offer additional convenience for its guests. 

Ramada Jumeirah is owned by Mohamed & Obaid Almulla LLC and will be managed by Abjar Hotels International LLC under a licensed franchise agreement with Ramada Worldwide, a subsidiary of Wyndham Hotel Group.

http://www.ameinfo.com/267178.html


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

where will this be???










http://www.radissonblu.com/upcoming-hotels

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> where will this be???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.radissonblu.com/upcoming-hotels
> 
> R


Maybe in the [email protected] area? :dunno:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi reveals Volvo Ocean Race tourism plan*

By Andy Sambidge | Monday, 13 June 2011 7:18 PM









An artist's impression of Destination Village on Abu Dhabi Corniche



> A specially-designed 'Destination Village' is being built on the Abu Dhabi Corniche breakwater in preparation of the city hosting the Volvo Ocean Race in January.
> 
> Thousands of fans are expected to descend on the UAE capital when the city welcomes the flotilla in early 2012.
> 
> Plans for the special village have been unveiled by Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA) which has appointed Tourism Development & Investment Company (TDIC) to manage development of the site.
> 
> ADTA chiefs said on Monday that the site was being designed to serve as a sailing centre once the Volvo Ocean Race fleet sails out of the UAE capital next year.
> 
> TDIC will dredge a section of the Corniche lagoon to allow entry of the 4.5 metre keeled state-of-the-art race yachts and build permanent yacht pontoons.
> 
> Infrastructure work is due for completion this September and more than 130 Volvo Ocean Race team gear, hospitality and equipment containers will be installed in December.
> 
> The Volvo Ocean Race 2011/12 begins in Alicante, Spain, in October 2011 and ends in Galway, Ireland next summer.
> 
> The race sees professional athletes on board the Volvo Open 70 racing yachts sail around the world with the prevailing winds.
> 
> "This will ensure that our hosting leaves a lasting legacy for the emirate and will also boost our long-term ambitions to be recognised as a compelling winter sailing and watersports destination," said Mubarak Al Muhairi, director general, ADTA, and managing director, TDIC.
> 
> The 'Destination Village' - which will be around the size of eight football pitches - will open free-of-charge to the public daily from December 30 to January 14, during which more than 100,000 visitors are expected.
> 
> The highly interactive village, which will leverage the maritime theme, will be packed with exhibitions, shows, simulators, hospitality, game zones, food & beverage outlets and merchandise shops.
> 
> ADTA said it is working with international tour operators, hotels, airlines and other stakeholders to develop compelling New Year-Volvo Ocean Race packages to the emirate.
> 
> "It will be the place to be at the beginning of 2012 and will be marked by a sensational New Year's Eve celebration," said Al Muhairi.
> 
> A special area dedicated to ADTA's Abu Dhabi Ocean Racing (ADOR), the 11-strong race team which has made history as the first Arab entry in the race, will also be developed.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-reveals-volvo-ocean-race-tourism-plan-405021.html


----------



## AltinD

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> where will this be???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.radissonblu.com/upcoming-hotels
> 
> R


Doesn't that look like that tower opposite the entrance of Palm Jumeirah? It has been empty for years, and perhaps now they are converting it into a hotel. :dunno:


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Doesn't that look like that tower opposite the entrance of Palm Jumeirah? It has been empty for years, and perhaps now they are converting it into a hotel. :dunno:


When have you been there last time?

That tower is already opened and many offices there

http://www.concordtower.net/

:cheers:

Mini showroom also there:

http://www.ameinfo.com/267868.html


----------



## AltinD

Right, right ... I remember now that I've seen the MINI showroom there. Then maybe one of the towers of Acacia Avenue?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai builds new port at Deira Creek*

_*To be used by departing merchant ships, port is set to open in August*_

By Staff | Published Thursday, June 16, 2011









Dubai Creek has currently a single port for the clearance of arriving and departing ships (SUPPLIED)



> Dubai Municipality is building a new port for merchant ships and a marine terminal at Deira Creek which is expected to open in August this year, a press statement said on Thursday.
> 
> The new port will be used by departing ships and is expected to relieve pressure on the existing port of Bur Dubai Creek.
> 
> Eng. Hussain Nasser Lootah, Director General of Dubai Municipality, said the project is the first of certain vital projects that currently run by the municipality. The project aims to increase the capacity of marine docks in the emirate, development of facilities and services of Dubai Creek. Dubai Municipality has been assigned the task of cleanliness and maintenance of supporting wall and all facilities, including ports, marinas and terminals of Dubai Creek.
> 
> “Dubai Creek has currently a single port for the clearance of arriving and departing ships. The number of these ships exceeds 22,000 merchant ships annually. It leads to rush and delay of procedures for the workers entry and exit and inspections of ships, especially as the creek is a main port for traditional ships coming to the Emirate,” Lootah said.
> 
> “The new port to be built in a strategic location at the entrance of Dubai Creek Deira side would relieve the pressure on the current port in the entrance of Bur Dubai Creek. On completion of the project, the old port will be assigned to arriving ships, while the new port will be allocated to departing ships. This will increase the efficiency and maritime safety in the creek,” he added.
> 
> Eng. Alia Rahim Harmoudi, Head of Coastal Zone Management and Waterways Section of Environment Department, said that the project cost is estimated at Dh15.8 million. It included the establishment of a new marine terminal of 213 meters length, equipped with all facilities necessary to accommodate anchoring of four traditional large size merchant ships at same time, in addition to an integrated services building allocated to government departments and institutions involved in ship procedures.
> 
> “The project also includes scraping the bottom of the creek at the entrance to enable the docking of large ships laden with goods,” she said.
> 
> “The project is progressing at a rapid pace and through an intensive work programme to ensure the completion of the project on time by the end of August. The Coastal Zone Management and Waterways Section has met all engineering and environmental requirements of the project in terms of the initial site studies, seabed surveying, soil tests and study of pavement traffic, in addition to the completion of structural designs of the project facilities internally,” she added.
> 
> It is noteworthy that the Dubai Creek of 14 km has been formed since the beginning of last century, as a centre of shipping in the region and a fundamental pillar for the growth of economic activity in the emirate. Its strategic location in the ancient trade route between Europe and India was the nucleus for the transformation of Dubai into a key place for the supply of commercial vessels, subsequently to the prominent financial and economic hub in the region and the world.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/dubai-builds-new-port-at-deira-creek-2011-06-16-1.403162


----------



## Face81

^^ Here's the thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79786536#post79786536


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Nice one! 

@Mods: Could you please delete posts #5067, #5068 and #5069 as they serve little purpose now. Thanks in advance. :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

No need, no harm done


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

*'Pillar of salt' could be city's new icon*

Colin Simpson
Jun 19, 2011 

An architect's dream of a 170m pillar of salt rising out of Zabeel Park is, by his own admission, far-fetched - but if there were ever a city to embrace Thom Faulders's wild originality, then that city would surely be Dubai. Colin Simpson explains

DUBAI // A gleaming white tower rises from the grasslands of Zabeel Park. Punctuated by weird, organic-looking holes, the surface is rough, somehow living. And as the years pass it changes, its translucent skin hardening to crystalline white.

For now, the 170m tower is no more than an idea dreamt up by a firm of American architects. But the ideas it embodies are very real.

The GEOtube starts with a double-layered steel lattice support structure. The inner layer would be covered with a polymer mesh with large holes cut into it, while the outer layer would carry an elaborate network of pipes and nozzles, providing the mesh with a continual mist of seawater drawn from the Gulf.

As the water evaporates - which rarely takes long, especially with a little help from the shamal wind - salt would gradually build up on the mesh. Over time, it would form thick walls. Some could even be harvested.

The building was conceived as an icon for the city that would attract birds and other wildlife, as well as international attention.

The plans have been drawn up by San Francisco's Faulders Studio to show how the process would work. But the architect Thom Faulders, head of the firm, is hopeful that eventually a building will be constructed using this method.

"It is far-fetched as a building proposal - it is a provocation," he said. "And yet, the processes involved are quite robust and simple, and therefore I can certainly imagine further analysis and testing leading to a construction of this kind, even if at a much smaller scale.

"While we have put many hours into the building system, it remains, at this point, a proposal. We would be thrilled to move forward."

He believes the technique could even be used to create buildings in which people could live.

"The salt skin on the GEOtube tower provides an open-air mesh. Any enclosed building space would require a secondary building skin that would provide waterproofing and environmental controls."

The key is the combination of Dubai's climate and the fact that the Gulf, along with the Red Sea, has the most saline oceanic waters in the world.

That water would reach the building from the sea through a dedicated 4.6km pipeline, running under the northern section of Jumeirah Beach Road before turning right and heading up to Zabeel Park, following the route of Al Diyafah Street and passing beneath the Trade Centre Roundabout.

It would pour into a large open-air distillation pond at the foot of the building, with some of it evaporating to make what remained more saline still.

The water would then be pumped up to a huge cistern at the top of the structure, from which gravity would provide the pressure required to deliver a constant mist of salty water to the walls below - a method Faulders Studio calls a vertical salt deposit growth system.

On top of the cistern would be a cafe and viewing platform. Birds would be able to fly in and out of the structure through large holes in the mesh, and Mr Faulders believes wildlife would thrive.

He points out that many birds and other wildlife flourish in the harsh, high salt and mineral environment of Dubai's coastal salt flats, known as sabkha.

The practice says the GEOtube "is entirely grown rather than constructed; is in continual formation rather than fully completed; and is created locally rather than imported. As the water evaporates and salt mineral deposits aggregate over time, the tower's appearance transforms from a transparent veil to a vibrant white vertical plane.

"GEOtube extends Zabeel Park skyward, and broadcasts Dubai's innovative integration with the natural environment globally."

The salt walls could even have health benefits, it says. "Salt crystals produce air saturated with healthy negative ions. Research has proven the therapeutic values of salt caves and their positive influence in the treatment of respiratory diseases

read the rest here:
http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/technology/pillar-of-salt-could-be-citys-new-icon

R


----------



## Face81

^^ An odd, but interesting idea! I bet Coit Tower in San Francisco was the inspiration!


----------



## Josau

wrong thread


----------



## Face81

So here's the Geo Tube thing on Faulders' website......


----------



## AltinD

Not this sh*t again .... who the hell supply the brain cells to these bozos? :wallbash:


----------



## Face81

^^ Seriously!

It's so obvious that Coit Tower in SFO was the inspiration behind this mental idea! :nuts:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I know rite...why in the WORLD would u even suggest something LIKE this! idiots! 

R


----------



## VCollaborator

*New Anara Tower Design or is it for the plot next to it?*

All renders have been uploaded by Flickr User liang_design









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5925607661/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5925608987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5926169564/


----------



## Imre

^^

Looks like minimum 650-700 m high.

:cheers:


----------



## Face81

^^^^^^^^ OMG! :eek2:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this may or may not have been what I saw...

http://www.alhabbaicontracting.com/photo1.asp?id=18

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

didnt know where to put this...

Dubai seeks to expand its cruise port facilities

DTCM expects passengers to rise to 475,000 with 135 liners next year

By Aya Lowe, Staff Reporter
Published: 00:00 October 18, 2011

Dubai: Dubai is looking to expand its cruise terminal facilities in a bid to accommodate the increase in the number of cruise ships.

"We have to expand our capacity. Our dock takes up to five ships. The numbers are going to increase and our cruise terminal is not enough. There are expansion plans for the future and we will announce them at that time," Hamad Mohammad Bin Mejren, executive director of Business Tourism at the Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing (DTCM), said on the sidelines of a press conference yesterday.

"Port Rashid has become a favourite port of call for an increasing number of global cruise operators. We are confident that as a leading tourist destination, Dubai will continue to act as a catalyst for the development of the industry in the region as a whole," he added.

According to DTCM, this year's cruise season, ending in late summer, is expected to bring 425,000 passengers on 120 cruise ships.

DTCM expects cruise passengers to increase to 135 ships with 475,000 passengers next year, 150 ships with 525 passengers in 2013, 165 ships with 575,000 passengers in 2014 and 180 ships with 625,000 passengers in 2015.

According to Mejren, Dubai's cruise tourism industry has quadrupled in the last five years.

The cruise terminal, which was opened last year, is currently used by Royal Caribbean, Aida and Costa Cruises.

"The range of brands from all segments of the cruise market now regard Dubai and this region as very important destinations," Chris Hayman, chairman of Seatrade, said.

"We're starting to see particularly strong growth emerging from Europe and many of the brands committed to this market are European brands. It's now progressing at a pace which suggests that it will become a more important source market for cruise passengers globally and for this region," he added.

Mejren said DTCM also has plans to extend the tourism season.

"Dubai used to have seasonal tourism and through DTCM we want to turn that into year-round tourism through Dubai's summer festivals," he said.

Dubai is hosting the Sea-trade Middle East Cruise Convention, which starts at the Meydan Hotel today and runs till Thursday.

The convention has attracted 30 cruise lines which include Costa, Aida, Royal Caribbean International, MSC, TUI, Hapag Lloyd, Seabourn, Silversea, Holland America Line, Variety Cruises, Louis Cruises, Fred Olsen and Saga.

http://gulfnews.com/business/tourism/dubai-seeks-to-expand-its-cruise-port-facilities-1.897701

R


----------



## Face81

Seems a neat little cruise terminal zone is organically emerging at Port Rashid. Makes sense to leave the QE2 there and turn it in to a hotel and museum. Good call!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I knew this website would be useful! We all used to use it! and look what I found on it

*
Name : Four Seasons Hotel Resort Project - Jumeirah Beach Road More...
Description : Construction of five-star Four Seasons Hotel Resort comprising guestrooms, a ballroom, spa, fitness centre, main hotel restaurant and bar, a roof top bar and lounge, including recreational facilities such as tennis courts and swimming pools, retail facilities and other small cafes along with food and beverage outlets.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : October 11, 2011
Status : New Tender
*

http://www.emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=40

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

more news on the four seasons jumeirah

*The project involves replacement of the existing Jumeirah Beach Club with the construction of Four Seasons Hotel. 
*
http://www.bncnetwork.net/pgs/display/ProjectDisplay.aspx?ProjectID=64957

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

there is also this

*Name : Meridien Hotel Extension Project 
Description : Construction of an extension to the existing five-star Meridien Hotel.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : October 16, 2011
Status : Current Project*

http://www.emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=40

R


----------



## AltinD

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> more news on the four seasons jumeirah
> 
> *The project involves replacement of the existing Jumeirah Beach Club with the construction of Four Seasons Hotel.
> *
> http://www.bncnetwork.net/pgs/display/ProjectDisplay.aspx?ProjectID=64957
> 
> R


I have always wonder what happened there. Last I heard was many years ago when they were saying the resort will close. 

When I first came here in November 1999, I was staying in Hilton Dubai World Trade Center Hotel (now demolished), so I went to beach there, since it was Hilton Beach Resort at the time. I remember there were some very nice beach villas. I also took out my watch and forgot it in the showers, and 5 - 10 minutes later was gone hno:


----------



## Face81

*Mohammad Bin Rashid endorses Dh2 billion tourism project*

Mohammad Bin Rashid endorses Dh2 billion tourism projects

New projects are in line with the comprehensive vision of Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid to enhance Dubai's position as a leading regional and international tourist destination 

By Saifur Rahman, Business Editor Published: 16:43 October 26, 2011 









_Image Credit: Supplied _


Dubai: His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, on Wednesday endorsed a collection of tourism projects to be built with a total cost of more than Dh2 billion by Wasl Asset Management Group (Wasl), a subsidiary of Dubai Real Estate Corporation (DREC).

The announcement comes following his visit to the headquarters of Wasl. He was accompanied by Shaikh Hamdan Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Crown Prince of Dubai, and Shaikh Maktoum bin Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Deputy Ruler of Dubai and Chairman of DREC.

Shaikh Maktoum Bin Mohammad said that these new projects are in line with the comprehensive vision of Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid to enhance Dubai's position as a leading regional and international tourist destination as well as His Highness' directives to continue all development projects in accordance with the plans and strategies that are continuously reviewed to achieve best returns.

"Stop is not part of the vocabulary in Dubai, and success is a continuous process that never stops," Shaikh Maktoum said.

The new projects that were approved and endorsed by Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid are expected to help meet the rapidly growing demand from the increasing number of visitors to Dubai, as they will provide a further 1,500 new rooms in different parts of the Emirate.

One of the new projects is Al Maktoum Development, a cultural project that aims to convey pride in the UAE's tradition and culture by re-designing the area that hosted the first modern hospital in the Emirate, Maktoum Hospital.

Hesham Al Qassim, Chief Executive Officer of Wasl emphasised the importance of tourism as one of the main non-oil drivers of Dubai's economic growth.

"Since inception, Wasl's strategy has been focused on becoming a significant contributor to the success story and economy of Dubai. We are pleased to be able to continue to actively support the city's position as the leading business and tourism hub in the region by providing a growing number of quality commercial and residential properties," he said.

The focal point of the themed mixed-use master development will be a museum that will present the evolution of health in Dubai by displaying original instruments and historical documents from the hospital.

The development will also comprise a traditional Arabic souk with specially selected shops and restaurants and beautifully designed urban spaces which will help create a thriving multi-cultural environment.

The development will be supported by a hotel, a serviced-apartments tower, as well as commercial and residential buildings. The development aims to attract both tourists and residents looking for a unique community in which to live.

Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid has also viewed the plans for Jumeirah Beach Club Development. The beach-front club on Jumeirah Beach Road combines exclusivity and proximity to the heart of the City.

Designed to be one of the top beach clubs in the world, the project includes an exclusive beach club where members can enjoy a range of premium services and world-class facilities, including a private beach, renowned spa, themed swimming pools as well as sports and recreation facilities.

It will also include a luxurious boutique hotel with 78 signature rooms, 12 executive suites with terraces and private jacuzzis, five royal villas with private infinity pools overlooking the Arabian Gulf, and seven water villas that are each built on a private pier which has a small marina as well as exclusive features such as outdoor fireplaces and private butler services.

Other projects presented to Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid during his visit to wasl included; the new expansion plans for Le Meridien Airport hotel, which is already part of wasl's hospitality portfolio, and is very popular with leisure and business tourists; and the new Muraqqabat Development which comprises residential and hospitality buildings which aim to meet the increasing demand for quality hospitality and residential properties in one of Dubai's busiest districts.

Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid was also presented with a number of other projects that wasl plans to develop and which will support the strong growth witnessed by the tourism industry in Dubai in particular, and the UAE as a whole.


http://gulfnews.com/business/touris...endorses-dh2-billion-tourism-project-1.919168


----------



## Face81

Looks like Port Raashid is finally going to move forward with the announcement of the expansion of the cruise terminal facilities and building of a new resort on the island.....



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> from today's papers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R





Face81 said:


> ^^ WOW!!!!
> 
> It looks stunning! Love that massive resort on the corner. Very Madinat Jumeirah esque.....
> 
> Back to basics for Dubai. Good to see them doing what they do best. Tourism and hospitality. Not a commercial building in sight! Excellent!


----------



## Imre

Nice villa

4/November/2011

Beach villa, Jumeirah


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i saw that villa when i found the four seasons...its quite big...anywho...there is some stuff happeneing around the heritage village...this is one of two boarded up sites...maybe its a extension...










R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

maybe all that work is apart of this:

10 more museums for Dubai by 2015
Sajila Saseendran

6 November 2011, 9:35 PM

DUBAI - Dubai will have 10 new museums by 2015, according to a senior official with Dubai Municipality.

Director of Architectural Heritage Department of Dubai Municipality Rashad Mohammed Bukhash told Khaleej Times that at least one of them will open to the public by December.

“It will be a tribute to Emirati poet (Mubarak) Al Aqaili and will be located in his old house in Al Ras in Deira,” he said. Al Aqaili, who lived from 1880 to 1954, is dubbed as one of the luminaries of Emirati literature during the 20th century, particularly classical Arabic poetry. “We have finished the restoration works of the exterior of his house. We are working on the interior now,” said Bukhash.

The poet’s works, photos and other memorabilia will be on display for the public to learn more about his life and times. The museum is expected to attract great interest from the Arab world, particularly from literary enthusiasts.

Another museum in the pipeline will tell us the history of traditional Emirati dresses and their significance. It is slated to be ready in 2012.

“It will showcase the clothes from the early 1900s. There will be different types of dresses worn by men, women and children. You can get to know about the kind of fabrics and colours used by our previous generations, which were mostly imported from India and Pakistan.”

Bukhash said the traditional clothes museum will give an opportunity to track the changes in an Emiratis’ dressing style over the decades.

“Women’s clothes have changed a lot,” he noted.The rest of the new museums planned for Dubai will feature traditional perfumes and other things closely linked to the lives of Emiratis.

Currently, Dubai has 12 museums including the Dubai museum, Shaikh Saeed Al Maktoum house, the heritage house, Al Ahmadiya School, the Camel and Horse museums, and the traditional architecture museum. Bukhash has supervised the design and execution of all of them.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ovember/theuae_November170.xml&section=theuae

R


----------



## Agnesbishop

Nice that they are building more museums but what is happening with the Zoo?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

we do have a thread for it...but its anyone's guess at this point what they are ACTUALLY doing...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97702

R


----------



## Face81

All this talk of the creek extension through Al Safa made me think of something when I downloaded Dubai's satellite picture from 17.11.11..........

Here's the original picture.......












And here's one I doctored..... Seems like there are some vacant land bands conveniently located in Mamzar, Al Qusais/Al Twar, Mirdiff and Al Awir that would make for excellent inlets and potential links to the Lagoons and the Arabian Canal (when Dubai finally gets around to those developments).... What do you think?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Avenue Retail Development, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*





















> Wednesday 14 Dec 2011
> 
> Global architectural and engineering firm Dewan has shared the first images of its newest project in Dubai with WAN: The Avenue Retail Development. Having signed a consultancy contract with Dubai-based retail estate development company Meraas, plans are to press forward with this high profile project as completion is scheduled for the third quarter of 2012.
> 
> This 350m stretch of commercial outlets is the first in a three-phase development scheme stretching 1.1km between Al Wasl Road and Sheikh Zayed Road, and will incorporate a range of retail brands, a major supermarket complex, various food and beverage outlets, and a healthcare clinic.
> 
> Speaking on the major development, Mohamed Al Assam, Founder, Chairman and Managing Director of Dewan explained: “Dubai’s retail property sector is proving increasingly stable and sustainable after the financial crisis, a fact that has led to a boost in investor confidence. This, in turn, is providing impetus to the industry’s growth momentum. With reports indicating significant growth in the sector, we are optimistic about the future.”
> 
> Supporting the retail outlets will be external seating with extensive landscaping, water features and various green spaces. Once completed late next year, the development will cover 12,800 sq m of the 53,000 sq m plot, leaving adequate room for future expansion. Contractors for phase 1 have been announced as Al-Futtaim Carillion.
> 
> *Key Facts*
> 
> Status: Concept design
> 
> Value: 0(m€)
> 
> *DEWAN Architects & Engineers* http://www.dewan-architects.com/


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18338


----------



## VCollaborator

*New birds and pets market to open in Dubai*



> *Traders welcome the idea of a veterinary as part of the new market*
> 
> *Mohammed Al Sadafy
> 
> January 05, 2012
> *
> 
> *A* market of ornamental birds and pets will be opened in the last quarter of 2012, according to Sabria Ayub, head of the Investment Department of Dubai Municipality.
> 
> She said construction of the market began last April. The market, coming up in Warsan area, will be completed in two phases and will cover an area of about 152,000 square metres.
> 
> The first phase will cost Dh60 million and will have six units containing 120 shops and units for auctions, management, public services and veterinary clinics.
> 
> According to Ayub, the second phase of construction will include a hotel to accommodate travellers and their pets, an academy to teach methods of breeding birds and pets and places for workers to live.
> 
> She said the new market for birds and pets will be three times bigger than the present one. There are 78 pet stores at present scattered in Bur Dubai and Deira.
> 
> Traders have welcomed the idea of setting up the new market, particularly special clinics for pets and birds. Their views about the type of air-conditioning in the new market will be considered, she said.
> 
> According to a survey of the Investment Department of Dubai Municipality, 44 per cent of the people in the pets and birds trade were Emiratis. Other Arabs made up 7 per cent, Indians (26 per cent), Pakistanis (19 per cent) and other nationalities (4 per cent).


http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyle/new-birds-and-pets-market-to-open-in-dubai-2012-01-05-1.436042


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> Finally something new
> 
> 14/October/2011
> 
> Marina Hotel (next to Bay Central)




Here we are

5/Jan/2012

Just seen front of Botanica, board next to Bay Central plot


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Mangrove Elite Residences, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*

























































> Monday 09 Jan 2012
> 
> Three essential threads run through this design: an extraordinary plot in an environmentally sensitive area, high-end facilities for the users, as well as an innovative design. The goal of the design was to surpass even the high expectations of the developer and the end users, with each apartment to be considered as a scarcity amongst treasures. As a 'boutique building' the design reflects a prestigious lifestyle from its broad concept to the meticulously considered details.
> 
> The design of the facade features slightly inclined and curved columns, cylindrical in section, which not only provide structural support but also resemble reeds – a kind of reminder of the proximity of the mangroves and marine habitat nearby. The building is highly glazed to enable users to enjoy the superb open views, even when using the spar pools abutting the glazing system. A double skin of glazing is used to resist excessive heat gain, playing its part in raising the sustainability of the building. The same effect is provided by the green roof, provided as a leisure garden for the users.
> 
> Comfort and delight for the users extends to the use of smart built-in interactive systems and numerous superb facilities. In this way the building is intended to arouse visual interest from afar but also presents delightful details as one gets closer and then indeed goes inside.
> 
> 
> Key Facts:
> 
> Status: Concept design
> 
> Value: 0(m€)
> 
> BEAD Architects & Engineers http://bead-architects.com


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18687


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Mangrove Elite Residences*





































*About*
This project is positioned at the most extreme end of luxury. The design goal is to surpass developers and end users expectations, both in immediate visual impact as well as long term practicality. Each single living unit is conceived as a scarce treasure, a must-have for a high society member. As a boutique building it communicates a prestigious life both from the inside and the outside. Discerning residents will choose these apartments for their visionary spaces, the luxury of being served by state-of-the-art and built-in interactive systems, and the numerous superb facilities.

Location -	Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates

Building status -	concept proposal

Number of stories -	8

Site size -	1921 m2

Site type -	urban

Building area -	10400 m2 

A project by: BEAD Architects & Engineers

http://www.architizer.com/en_us/projects/view/mangrove-elite-residences/28091/


----------



## musiccity

Mixed Use Tower - 91F





















> Located on the shore at the foot of Palm Jumeirah Island, this development proposed 911,675 SF tower soaring 91 stories above the sea level. Incorporating 15 levels of parking with electronically programmed valet, 7 levels of extreme-luxury boutiques, 28 levels of hotel with 140 luxury suites topped with duplex and triplex condominium units, spa, roof terrace and other amenities.


Source​


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Imre

^^

Website says its in Palm Jumeirah but location map from Palm Jebel Ali


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Yes, saw that earlier. Odd looking tower I must say. It kinda looks like another tower that was proposed a few years ago.. can't remember the name of it though?? 

An F1 circuit on PJA would be fun!


----------



## Face81

90F Marina proposal....











And this one.... Perhaps at Jewel of the Creek?











Source: www.johnrharris.com


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> And this one.... Perhaps at Jewel of the Creek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: www.johnrharris.com


this one is some where along the creek...IF the render is accurate...it looks like it culd be somewhere opp the heritage village because that bldg to the left of it looks like one thats there now...

R


----------



## Face81

^^ I think you're right! It must be this plot in red, next to The George Hotel, behind the library......


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

while pasing the shangrila on SZR today...i saw some workers painting the boards that have marked part of the plot rite next to the hotel. those boards looked old but its the first time I have noticed them.

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> while pasing the shangrila on SZR today...i saw some workers painting the boards that have marked part of the plot rite next to the hotel. those boards looked old but its the first time I have noticed them.
> 
> 
> R



That was supposed to be for Sumo Towers, if I remember corretly?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545521











The link on BMG's site still works!! :tongue2:
http://www.bmg-group.de/index.php?de_sumo_tower


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> That was supposed to be for Sumo Towers, if I remember corretly?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link on BMG's site still works!! :tongue2:
> http://www.bmg-group.de/index.php?de_sumo_tower


I remember that...i dont know if its going ahead but why wuld they be painting boards...it was rather random...i still like the design of this...

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I remember that...i dont know if its going ahead but why wuld they be painting boards...it was rather random...i still like the design of this...
> 
> R



I always liked this one as well. I hope it gets built some day, just not as an office tower! :cheers:


----------



## Face81

*Dubai facility gets ready to host snow penguins*

Artificial 25-storey freezing ski hills will have a colony of Antarctic birds year-round in a specially-created area

By Derek Baldwin, Chief Reporter Published: 00:00 January 24, 2012 









_Image Credit: Photo courtesy: Ski Dubai 
A colony of snow penguins get acquainted with the environment at Ski Dubai. The seafaring birds are part of what Ski Dubai said is a “multi-generation breeding programme at Sea World” and were born and bred in captivity. _


Dubai: Snow penguins now living permanently at Ski Dubai's 25-storey snow-covered wonderland don't usually give interviews to the media. 

But at month's end, Dubai's newest stars will meet the press in a media briefing before the mountain-themed ski hill opens its newest attraction, Snow Penguins at Ski Dubai, to the world sometime in February. 

To be housed year-round in the 22,500 square-metre facility chilled to a constant -1 degree C to -2C and covered with snow, the colony of penguins "will live in a specially created environment which mirrors the Antarctica", Ski Dubai said in a statement. 


*Exciting attraction*

The seafaring birds are part of what Ski Dubai said is a "multi-generation breeding programme at Sea World" and were born and bred in captivity. 

Organisers billed the environmental awareness project as "the world's first exciting attraction of its kind" and pledged that patrons young and old will be offered a rare chance to see penguins in their new environment. "Visitors will soon have a rare opportunity to interact with these remarkable birds in a one-of-a-kind intimate encounter and learn about their unique traits and habits. Mall of the Emirates visitors will also be able to enjoy viewing the snow penguin's natural antics during the grand presentation of the ‘March of the Penguins', starting in February 2012," the ski resort said. 

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...ity-gets-ready-to-host-snow-penguins-1.970159


----------



## AltinD

And Crowne Plazza on SZR will build a 8 storey parking lot at the back. Shouldn't they actually (re)build a new main building/tower first? :laugh:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

AltinD said:


> And Crowne Plazza on SZR will build a 8 storey parking lot at the back. Shouldn't they actually (re)build a new main building/tower first? :laugh:


LOL! Yes they SHOULD do that first! 

R


----------



## AltinD

^^ And the adjacent Holiday Center is TOTALLY dead, except for the road facing restaurants/coffee shops ... which are within the Hotel's recint anyway.


----------



## Face81

^^ Serves them right for getting rid of McDonalds and TGIF!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

who remembers this:

The Highest 6 Star Hotel in the World Golden Dome Dubai 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELmRZgrSmCw

LOL! Culd this have been what was in store for emirates bbay plot BEFORE they settled on EK Park Towers...

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Ha ha! Most people will remember that! 

Although I think that was destined to be behind Etisalat Tower II?


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> ^^ Serves them right for getting rid of McDonalds and TGIF!


Those happened later ... pluc McD moved just a few meters away. BTW, I remember when in 2000 the place was The Place, with all the supercars and stuff


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> Those happened later ... pluc McD moved just a few meters away. BTW, I remember when in 2000 the place was The Place, with all the supercars and stuff


Seems like such a long time ago now!!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this was an interesting concept...for Zaabeel. 










Office and Hotel Towers
No. of Floors: G + 50

Facts
Services rendered

Architectural Design (Concept)

Period

2008

Client

NOOR Islamic Bank, Dubai (U.A.E.)

Cost estimate

85 Million USD (312 Million DHS) 

http://www.klingconsult.com/portfolio_detail.aspx?ID=500

R


----------



## gerald.d

Why have one Gherkin when you can have three?


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> this was an interesting concept...for Zaabeel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office and Hotel Towers
> No. of Floors: G + 50
> 
> Facts
> Services rendered
> 
> Architectural Design (Concept)
> 
> Period
> 
> 2008
> 
> Client
> 
> NOOR Islamic Bank, Dubai (U.A.E.)
> 
> Cost estimate
> 
> 85 Million USD (312 Million DHS)
> 
> http://www.klingconsult.com/portfolio_detail.aspx?ID=500
> 
> R



ha ha! Those would have looked so ugly! ESPECIALLY as they would end up being called Gherkin 2.0 or Swiss RE 2.0!! :lol:


----------



## Imre

Soil testing just begun between the Eden Blue plot and KG Tower in Dubai Marina, thats a big plot , good for 2-3 towers.


----------



## I Know

*Fantastic Looking Mosque*

This would look great around Dubai, in places like *Business Bay *maybe. 

Also in the *Marina* area would be a good option.




















http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/first-mosque-in-copenhagen#!/photos/72040/1


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> Soil testing just begun between the Eden Blue plot and KG Tower in Dubai Marina, thats a big plot , good for 2-3 towers.


Something new

10/February/2012

Between KG Tower and Eden Blue plot , soil testing


----------



## I Know

Should be good when its finished 




> Dubai Municipality plans new zoo in emirate
> Project aims to transfer animals from the old Dubai zoo to the new one
> 
> By Shveta Pathak, Staff Reporter Published: 12:55 February 12, 2012



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/dubai-municipality-plans-new-zoo-in-emirate-1.979408


----------



## Dubai_Steve

The world’s first rotating tower will not be coming up in Dubai, but in London, construction on which will commence this year, Emirates 24|7 can reveal.

London-based Dynamic Group is, however, optimistic that the Dubai project will commence as and when the market conditions allow it.

“We will announce the start of the construction in London in due time. Most probably within the year,” the developer said in an emailed statement.

Whilst in an email sent to investors worldwide, it said: “We are now close to starting construction on the first building in motion in London, which will become a world landmark.

“This building will be a ‘Centre of Excellence’ and an icon of future lifestyles and sustainability.”

The company website lists the London Dynamic Project as of profound relevance to a city reclaiming its role of ‘Center of the World’.

“As the city prepares to host for the third time the Summer Olympics in 2012, it wishes to bring this icon of future life to London, receiving its own rotating tower to serve as the landmark for the event, and an inspiration for generations to come,” it adds

Asked about its Dubai plan, the company said: “As far as Dubai - we will love to know... *and we hope as soon as the conditions will allow it.*

In March 2011, Emirates 24|7 reported that the developers of Dubai's Dynamic Tower, where each of the 80 floors will be able to rotate independently, are keen to put the project back on track.

“The Dynamic Tower in Dubai is on hold due to the current situation. Of course, Dr David Fisher and our team would be delighted to have the tower in Dubai on track,” Simona Casati, Press Office & Communication Manager, Dynamic Architecture Group, had said

The latest market insight report from Kay and Co, a London-based property market research specialist, shows that Middle Eastern applicants are up 50 per cent compared to the same time last year, accounting for 30 per cent of all sales applicants in the first three months of 2011

The report adds that the number of buyers originating from the Middle East has significantly increased in the wake of the Egyptian crisis and the wider unrest in the region. 

Buyers are predominantly interested in properties with asking prices of over £5 million (Dh29 million).

http://www.emirates247.com/property...r-not-to-come-up-in-dubai-2012-02-11-1.442343


----------



## AltinD

Bllah, bllah, bllah


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

where culd this be:

Jebel Ali hotelier buys $100m Dubai beach property
By Louise Oakley
Thursday, 16 February 2012 2:06 PM

Dubai company Jebel Ali International Hotels (JAIH) has acquired a beach-facing property in Dubai Marina’s Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) for more than $100 million.

The purpose-built 341-room hotel, bought from Abu Dhabi-based Das Holdings just three weeks ago, is expected to open in October 2012.

Yet to be named, it will be a four-star hotel owned and operated by JAIH, which manages a portfolio of hotels including Jebel Ali Golf Resort and Spa, Hatta Fort Hotel and Oasis Beach Tower, also in JBR.

JAIH regional general manager David Thomson told Hotelier Middle East magazine yesterday: “*We are delighted to announce that really the first acquisition for the company since we originally opened [Jebel Ali Hotel] 30 years ago is a property which is about half a kilometre from [Oasis Beach Tower] on the JBR next to Amwaj Rotana.*

“It’s a brand new hotel. We’re going to open it as the first four-star hotel on the beach, or in a beach location, which Dubai doesn’t have since the Oasis Beach Hotel, which we used to run [was demolished in 2009].”

Thomson said the hotel was complete but that JAIH would be investing more than $20 million in architectural upgrades and fit-out.

“It was over $100 million in terms of the purchase price and we would expect to be investing probably another certainly $20 million plus in terms of the development of what’s there now, the FF&E (Furniture, Fixtures & Equipment), the cosmetics changes we want to make,” revealed Thomson.

He said the hotel would predominately be targeting leisure guest and families, who will also have access to the beach facilities at Jebel Ali Golf Resort and Spa.

“Essentially it is leisure that we’re looking towards. One of the things we do really well is we offer as very friendly kind of relaxed service in all our properties and that’s something we want to emulate in this particular hotel as well.

“We want guests to enjoy themselves — they’re in a four-star beach resort which is all about going on holiday and kicking back,” said Thomson.

“We will pitch ourselves slightly below the competitive set on The Walk but not too far below; we believe what we’ve got there is a fabulous product so we believe it will command a reasonable price. The star rating really isn’t part of a our rate strategy, it’s more in terms of the look and feel of the hotel, we want people to feel comfortable when they come in there, we don’t want them to feel like they’re walking into a high end five-star environment which sort of carries whole behaviour issues around it,” he explained.

Thomson is confident the JBR hotel will be successful, expecting average occupancies of around 80 percent year round.

“We really believe it’s going to do extremely well; we imagine occupancies in the 80s pretty much year-round. We see Dubai going from strength to strength on the leisure side. Leisure arrivals are keeping pace with the available inventory that’s on the beach and we see that going up and we’re very well placed for that.

“This is a property that we wanted to own for sure,” said Thomson.

JAIH was established in 1981 as a branch of Dutco.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/jebel-ali-hotelier-buys-100m-dubai-beach-property-445725.html

R


----------



## Imre

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> where culd this be:
> 
> ^^
> 
> on the JBR next to Amwaj Rotana.



Exactly this

Originally Crowne Plaza but was empty for years..
I found an old pic for it:


----------



## Imre

More updated here from Benji:



BenjiDXB said:


>


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> where culd this be:
> 
> Jebel Ali hotelier buys $100m Dubai beach property
> By Louise Oakley
> Thursday, 16 February 2012 2:06 PM
> 
> Dubai company Jebel Ali International Hotels (JAIH) has acquired a beach-facing property in Dubai Marina’s Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) for more than $100 million.
> 
> The purpose-built 341-room hotel, bought from Abu Dhabi-based Das Holdings just three weeks ago, is expected to open in October 2012.
> 
> Yet to be named, it will be a four-star hotel owned and operated by JAIH, which manages a portfolio of hotels including Jebel Ali Golf Resort and Spa, Hatta Fort Hotel and Oasis Beach Tower, also in JBR.
> 
> JAIH regional general manager David Thomson told Hotelier Middle East magazine yesterday: “*We are delighted to announce that really the first acquisition for the company since we originally opened [Jebel Ali Hotel] 30 years ago is a property which is about half a kilometre from [Oasis Beach Tower] on the JBR next to Amwaj Rotana.*
> 
> “It’s a brand new hotel. We’re going to open it as the first four-star hotel on the beach, or in a beach location, which Dubai doesn’t have since the Oasis Beach Hotel, which we used to run [was demolished in 2009].”
> 
> Thomson said the hotel was complete but that JAIH would be investing more than $20 million in architectural upgrades and fit-out.
> 
> “It was over $100 million in terms of the purchase price and we would expect to be investing probably another certainly $20 million plus in terms of the development of what’s there now, the FF&E (Furniture, Fixtures & Equipment), the cosmetics changes we want to make,” revealed Thomson.
> 
> He said the hotel would predominately be targeting leisure guest and families, who will also have access to the beach facilities at Jebel Ali Golf Resort and Spa.
> 
> “Essentially it is leisure that we’re looking towards. One of the things we do really well is we offer as very friendly kind of relaxed service in all our properties and that’s something we want to emulate in this particular hotel as well.
> 
> “We want guests to enjoy themselves — they’re in a four-star beach resort which is all about going on holiday and kicking back,” said Thomson.
> 
> “We will pitch ourselves slightly below the competitive set on The Walk but not too far below; we believe what we’ve got there is a fabulous product so we believe it will command a reasonable price. The star rating really isn’t part of a our rate strategy, it’s more in terms of the look and feel of the hotel, we want people to feel comfortable when they come in there, we don’t want them to feel like they’re walking into a high end five-star environment which sort of carries whole behaviour issues around it,” he explained.
> 
> Thomson is confident the JBR hotel will be successful, expecting average occupancies of around 80 percent year round.
> 
> “We really believe it’s going to do extremely well; we imagine occupancies in the 80s pretty much year-round. We see Dubai going from strength to strength on the leisure side. Leisure arrivals are keeping pace with the available inventory that’s on the beach and we see that going up and we’re very well placed for that.
> 
> “This is a property that we wanted to own for sure,” said Thomson.
> 
> JAIH was established in 1981 as a branch of Dutco.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/jebel-ali-hotelier-buys-100m-dubai-beach-property-445725.html
> 
> R





Imre said:


> More updated here from Benji:



Good find. Do we have a thread for this?


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> Good find. Do we have a thread for this?


Same thread as JBR , all hotels all there .


----------



## bizzybonita

Zabeel Master plan City










By http://www.klingmann.com


----------



## bizzybonita

*(Non)-Winners Announced for ThyssenKrupp Elevator Architecture Award 2008-2009*

http://www.bustler.net/index.php/ar..._of_thyssenkrupp_elevators_dubai_competition/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i hope the zaabeel city master lan goes ahead...it wuld make good use of that barren space...

as for the the Tall Emblem Structure for Zaabeel park..i liked the fan one and the one which was a cresent. 

R


----------



## Face81

It will come back some day. If Daubi gets to host the World Expo, we can be almost certain the pace of development will pick up once more 

I like the crecent tower thing as well. Probably the most sensible one of the lot!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Video link.............Dubai means Business.....

http://vision.ae/business/numbers?ut...mpaign=numbers
__________________


----------



## Imre

08/March/2012

Plot next to Infinity Tower, any idea whats going on , Al Futtaim Carillion already there..


----------



## Imre

bizzybonita said:


> Real Mardid FC want to invest on RAK ( Real Mardid Island )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/22032012/58/liga-real-madrid-build-1-billion-uae-holiday-resort.html


Sounds good:

A presentation at the Bernabeu on Thursday *showed plans for sports facilities, a marina, luxury hotels and villas, an amusement park, a club museum and a 10,000-seat stadium with one side open to the sea*.


----------



## AltinD

Guest89 said:


> Can't wait for Barcelona to move in next door in Umm al-Quwain. :lol:


Y U want Barracuda replaced? :lol:


----------



## Face81

*Ibn Battuta explores chances for Ikea store*

Rory Jones 

Mar 21, 2012


Nakheel is in negotiations with Ikea to build a major store at Ibn Battuta Mall as part of the Dubai developer's huge expansion of the shopping centre.

The mall is set to double in size and Ikea is being considered to fill a large part of the space, following the appointment of a consultant by Nakheel to examine the project.

The store at Ibn Battuta Mall would be more than 30,000 square metres and similar in size to its successful sister store on Yas Island in the capital.

The Ikea store at Festival City caters for the Northern Emirates and the older areas of Dubai, while the new store target shoppers from Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Lakes Towers and Discovery Gardens.

"I hope to sign," said Adnan Hegrat, the head of malls and retail at Nakheel. "It's 90 per cent yes. We are having an expansion of the mall and we hope Ikea will be part of this expansion," he said. A representative of the Al-Futtaim Group, whose retail division holds the franchise for Ikea, stressed the two companies were still in negotiations and declined to comment further.

Analysts said an Ikea at Ibn Battuta Mall would be popular and would probably not affect sales at its other two stores in the country.

"One's at one end of town and one would be at the other, so I think it's a good idea," said David Macadam, the head of retail for the Middle East at Jones Lang LaSalle,a property specialists. "There's enough population growth to support both stores."

Ikea's store in Yas Mall celebrated its first anniversary last week, having moved from Abu Dhabi's Marina Mall. The home furnishings brand had a strong year for sales last year and welcomed more than 1.5 million visitors to its Yas store, according to the company. Ibn Battuta Mall is on of the largest themed malls in the world, with about 111,500 square metres of leasable retail space and more than 265 stores. The extension is expected to include a mix of retail, entertainment and hotels.

Nakheel has also announced it would double the size of Dragon Mart, the huge Chinese shopping and trading centre on the outskirts of Dubai, adding about 158,000 square metres of retail space and 5,000 parking spaces.

It is in the process of raising Dh300 million (US$81.6m) from banks to build The Pointe, a retail, residential and marina development on the Palm Jumeirah that will include 75 retail stores and 125 food and beverage outlets.

Nakheel is also expected to begin work on the much-anticipated Palm Mall this year, which will offer about 80,000 square metres of leasable retail space. Al-Futtaim Group, which was founded more than 70 years ago, operates more than 40 companies with 20,000 employees in at least 20 countries.

In addition to Ikea, Al-Futtaim's retail division holds the franchise for Marks & Spencer and operates Plug-Ins Electronix in the UAE.

[email protected]



http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...l/ibn-battuta-explores-chances-for-ikea-store


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Mall developer targets Abu Dhabi

By Orlando Crowcroft, Business News Editor
Published: 00:00 March 27, 2012

Dubai: Developer Majid Al-Futtaim (MAF) plans to spend as much as Dh3 billion over the next 12 months with a major new mall in Abu Dhabi in its sights.

Chief executive officer Iyad Malas said yesterday that MAF was currently looking for land in both Abu Dhabi and Riyadh, and that the UAE capital had a need for a large destination mall close to the city centre. 

He added that although an Abu Dhabi project was at a very early stage, it could be worth as much as Dh3 billion and be around the same size as Dubai's Mirdif City Centre.

Not fixed spending plans

"We are looking at land in Abu Dhabi and Riyadh to develop malls, but these are ambitions more than fixed spending plans. We would like to build them, but can we find the right land in the right location at the right price? That is the big challenge," he said.

"Our research shows that if you can find something on (Abu Dhabi) island, then that would be a good business proposition

http://gulfnews.com/business/property/gulf/mall-developer-targets-abu-dhabi-1.1000043

R


----------



## Imre

New project from The First Group ( location is between the KG Tower and Eden Blue plot)

*TFG Marina Hotel / HOTEL / 30 floors*

Introducing TFG Marina Hotel, a prestigious hotel development set in the heart of one of Dubai's most coveted and breath-taking locations. Dubai Marina, the world's second largest man-made marina, is a vibrant city within a city, offering residents and visitors the ultimate in cosmopolitan living, right on the water's edge. Located in the heart of 'New Dubai', Dubai Marina is superbly and centrally situated just off Sheikh Zayed Road's Interchange 5, with fast and convenient connections via road and the Dubai Metro to anywhere in the city.

Covering 30 floors, TFG Marina Hotel is a stunning development featuring 519 luxuriously appointed hotel rooms. Each turnkey residence is fully furnished and equipped to the highest standards, with cutting edge, contemporary design and finishing throughout. The spacious ground floor lobby unfolds into a multitude of food and beverage outlets, while situated right next to the hotel is the Club House annex. This four storey building houses a great number of exclusive recreational facilities, including a state of the art gym and luxurious roof top swimming pool. Residents and guests can also enjoy all the comforts of home, coupled with the convenience and luxury of a hotel, with full management and services aligned to international 4 star standards.

Dubai Marina has become the place to reside in the city, thanks to its ultimate, eclectic atmosphere, wealth of amenities and unrivalled waterside and sea views. Take a short stroll from TFG Marina Hotel and breathe in the fresh sea breeze, watch the world go by at one of the many buzzing Cafés and restaurants along the Marina Walk, or enjoy a spot of retail therapy in the diverse array of shopping outlets, including the area's popular Dubai Marina Mall. Just minutes away is the popular Jumeirah Beach Walk, an extensive stretch of al fresco dining and shopping options, located on the seafront. With so much on offer, it is no wonder the Dubai Marina has become one of the world's most desirable lifestyles. TFG Marina Hotel offers guests and residents the opportunity to truly live this exclusive dream.

http://www.thefirstgroup.com/tfgmarinahotel/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i hope they bring back their SZR tower! 

Developer inks deals to restart Dubai projects 
By Andy Sambidge
Saturday, 31 March 2012 12:55 PM

Kuwait-listed developer Al Mazaya Holding said on Saturday it had signed contracts to restart some of its suspended real estate projects in Dubai.

The company said between 70-80 percent of its problems in Dubai had been resolved and was noticing "some signs of demand on real estate units by international companies".

The renewed demand has encouraged Al Mazaya to sign construction resumption contracts for some of its projects in Dubai, it said in a statement without giving further details.

The company added that it was in the process of resuming another project soon.

The announcement came as Al Mazaya Holding reported a net loss of $57.2m in 2011, weighed by provisions totalling $142.9m.

Rashid Al Nafisi, chairman, said that Al Mazaya Holding was able to "deliver its real estate projects inside Kuwait and abroad and to pay a large part of its obligations to companies, investors and individuals in 2011".

He added: "Al Mazaya was able to maintain its financial standing, operational performance and market position thanks to careful planning and the implementation of the firm's precautionary 2011 policy, which took into consideration both the general economic climate and recent financial developments in the global markets."

The company's total assets amounted to $950.9m by the end of 2011, the statement added.

Naif Al Awadi, CEO of Al Mazaya Holding, said: "We have made a quality leap in operations in the last two years... We have reduced our obligations and delivered three times more projects than what we used to deliver annually during the previous years."

Al Awadi said that Al Mazaya would continue to seek to restructure assets, improve budgets, refocus on revenues this year.

In Dubai, Al Mazaya's projects include The Villa, Dubai Healthcare City, The Icon (1&2), Sky Gardens, Al Mazaya Business Avenue and Queue Point at Al Liwan, in addition to other projects in Kuwait, Lebanon and Jordan.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/developer-inks-deals-restart-dubai-projects-452002.html

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Which one was that? The one that was made up of silver cylinders?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this one:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563951&page=2

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Wafra launch $54m Islamic-themed building project*









A CGI rendering of the Reem Island development 



> by CW Staff on Apr 25, 2012
> 
> A $54m commercial and residential project in Abu Dhabi which is inspired by artefacts and elements of the Islamic world has been launched at Cityscape Abu Dhabi.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...a-launch-54m-islamic-themed-building-project/


----------



## AltinD

BS, $54 million it will cost them the proposed facade alone


----------



## Adam2707

It's not the tower in the image.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

here we go again! 

Dubai deal on underwater hotels and floating cities

(Issac John) / 3 May 2012

Drydocks World, the shipbuilding arm of Dubai World, said on Wednesday it has signed a deal with Big Invest Consult, a Swiss company, to develop underwater hotels and floating cities.

The deal was inked at the Annual Investment Meeting held at the Dubai International Convention Centre. “The project is based on a unique concept that aims to provide the ultimate leisure experience and opens new horizons in tourism and housing in coastal areas, adding commercial value, while aiming to preserve the marine ecosystem,” Drydocks World said in a statement.

The hotel, featuring a discus-shaped residential underwater building connected to another discus above water, will be funded by BIG Invest. The project envisages “an ultimate leisure facility with a structure that is partly above water and the rest underneath — a residential Underwater Discus with an Above Water Discus”, the company said.

BIG Invest is acting as a representative of the Deep Ocean Technology, the Polish owner behind the technology and concept of Water Discus Hotel.

According to the deal, Drydocks and Maritime World are appointed the exclusive main contractor for the construction of the new concept hotels and cities floating in the Middle East. The firm said two developments with five hotels attached to them are planned in the Middle East. The Swiss firm is eyeing the coast of Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

“This project has seven different types of designs and (each will cost in) the range of around $50 million to $120 million. The amount varies based on the design. The discussions are to build these around the world, not just the UAE,” said Khamis Juma Buamim, chairman of Drydocks World and Maritime World.

“The Water Discus Hotel project opens many new fields of development for hotel and tourism sector, housing and city sector in the coastal off-shore areas, as well as new opportunities for ecology support by creation of new underwater ecosystems and activities on underwater world protection. We would like to create here in the UAE the international environmental programme and centre of the Underwater World Protection — with Water Discus Hotel as a laboratory tool for oceans and seas environment protection and research,” said Bogdan Gutkowski, president of Big Invest Group.

[email protected]

Render here:

http://khaleejtimes.com/kt-article-...2012/May/community_May7.xml&section=community

more renders here:
http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/out-of-this-world-under-the-sea-1.1017488

R


----------



## Face81

^^ woah! Back from the dead with a venegance! :nuts:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Back from what dead? Hydropolis was a completely different concept, from completely different people.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

More pics here:

http://www.biginvest.ch/en/water-discus.php

R


----------



## aravinda

http://www.theage.com.au/photogallery/travel/dubais-world-discus-hotel-20120503-1y0et.html


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> ^^ Back from what dead? Hydropolis was a completely different concept, from completely different people.



Altin, you of all people should know that Nakheel = GoD = Dubai World = Dry Docks World = GoD

So, same idea, same people, but money from another pocket on the same jacket


----------



## AltinD

^^ Nope, different enginering concepts.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I saw that the embassy suites building on al maktoum road (the abandoned pink building close to the clock tower) has what I think looks like demolition boards around it...

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Wonder what they will build there?!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I saw that the embassy suites building on al maktoum road (the abandoned pink building close to the clock tower) has what I think looks like demolition boards around it...
> 
> R


I was right...they have put board abt half way up the building to make sure no debris falls on maktoum road or on the building next to it. The wrecking ball has also arrived. 

I am not creating a thread just yet becuase the demolished a building a few years ago in the same line as this one and have not done anything with the land yet. So lets wait and see if anything happens post demolition. 

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

*IFA looks to launch region's first Yotel this year*



> June 6, 2012
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Kuwait-based developer IFA Hotels & Resorts is in talks to bring radical cabin-concept hotel brand Yotel to the Middle East.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sita labelled the UAE as a “definite” spot for Yotel, with the firm targeting Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/14449-ifa-looks-to-launch-regions-first-yotel-this-year/


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I was right...they have put board abt half way up the building to make sure no debris falls on maktoum road or on the building next to it. The wrecking ball has also arrived.
> 
> I am not creating a thread just yet becuase the demolished a building a few years ago in the same line as this one and have not done anything with the land yet. So lets wait and see if anything happens post demolition.
> 
> R


I wonder what they will build there? Might get given to Emaar as it's near Emaar Towers? :dunno:


----------



## VCollaborator

I might be mistaken, but I think that they have started pilling on the massive plot next to the Etisalat Tower.


----------



## Face81

^^ again??

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692528


----------



## Imre

Emaar will have a new launch again on Saturday, Arabian Ranches , 2-3 Br townhouses .

Any info about this?

2 Br prices can be 1.4 , 3 Br 2 million but this is just a gossip


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Mosque and Islamic Centre, Saadiyat Island, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*



































> Friday 15 June 2012
> 
> One architecture student’s dream is soon to become a reality as his graduation project was approved for construction. 23-year-old Suhail Mohammen Suleiman of ALHOSN University has just had his concept for a sustainable mosque with adjoining Islamic centre approved by the General Authority of Islamic Affairs and Endowments in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> *Status:	Approved*


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19916


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Indian developer launches two Dubai projects*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 16 June 2012 10:19 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Ventures' Edmondton Elm development in Dubai.
> 
> India-based developer Pacific Ventures has announced the launch of two new real estate projects in Jumeirah Village in Dubai.
> 
> The launch of Pacific Residencia and Pacific Edmonton Elm is a sign that Dubai's property market is on the path to recovery, the company said in a statement.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/indian-developer-launches-two-dubai-projects-462276.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai property: New Emaar Ranches project*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Monday, June 18, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian Ranches (Patrick Castillo)
> 
> Emboldened by the success of its Panorama project in the Greens area, Emaar Properties is poised to announce its second development this year - a townhouse project in upscale Arabian Ranches community, Emirates 24|7 has learnt.


http://www.emirates247.com/property/dubai-property-new-emaar-ranches-project-2012-06-18-1.463320


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Aabar, Hard Rock sign hotel deal*









Hard-Rock-Hotel-Abu-Dhabi (Supplied)



> By AFP | Published Tuesday, June 19, 2012
> 
> Hard Rock International today announced an agreement with Abu Dhabi-based Aabar Properties for the development and management of Hard Rock Hotel Abu Dhabi, a five star international hotel.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...hard-rock-sign-hotel-deal-2012-06-19-1.463673


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Four Seasons to open first Dubai hotel in 2014*



> By Louise Birchall | Wednesday, 20 June 2012 3:07 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The property will be situated on an 11 acre natural waterfront site along the Gulf.
> 
> Hotel brand Four Seasons has signed a deal with Dubai-based Bright Start to launch its first property in the emirate.
> 
> The 237-room Four Seasons Jumeirah Beach Resort, located on the city's Jumeirah Beach Road, is expected to open in mid-2014, the Canada-based operator announced today.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/four-seasons-open-first-dubai-hotel-in-2014-462838.html


----------



## Imre

^^^^^^^^

Porto Dubai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452522&page=11


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Four Seasons to Open Dubai Resort*


















http://www.worldpropertychannel.com...-pearl-and-four-seasons-hotel-jeddah-5778.php


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the news parisian girl and very nice new avatar


----------



## Parisian Girl

You're welcome and thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

we have a thread for the four seasons and I have put the pics there:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452817

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

Indeed, thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*PHOTOS: First look at Hard Rock Hotel Abu Dhabi*









A suite living room at the Hard Rock Hotel Abu Dhabi, being developed in partnership with Aabar Properties.









The opening of the 378-room luxury hotel on Abu Dhabi Corniche will mark Hard Rock Hotels' entrance into the 
Middle East.









Hard Rock Hotel Abu Dhabi will feature an assortment of signature restaurants, entertainment and meeting 
facilities, including the renowned Hard Rock Cafe. Other key attractions include a Sky Lobby on the fifth floor 
podium, Lobby Bar with outdoor entertainment deck and hookah lounge, as well as a 37th floor Sky Bar with 
swimming pool.









The modern lobby.









In addition to the F&B facilities including the lobby lounge pictured, the hotel will feature 12,000 square feet 
dedicated to wellness and spa facilities including the Body Rock fitness centre and signature Rock Spa.









Hard Rock Hotel Abu Dhabi is just a short distance from the city's bustling financial district.









Exterior at night.

http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/pics-14602-photos-first-look-at-hard-rock-hotel-abu-dhabi/


----------



## Imre

06/July/2012

Plot next to Infinity Tower


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ If its Bin Laden of KSA then this project will definitely complete....! ....cash rich Saudi Arabia and Mighty Bin Laden Group....!.....Double Impact.....


----------



## I Know

Another pic here


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

snakeydubai said:


> ya i dont no ho t ats going to staed it has to much tilt
> may be it will just ed a setion of the tower


snakey Dubai...Stop it or you will be banned ^^:bash:


----------



## I Know

Dubai's first orphanage gets the go-ahead



http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/dubais-first-orphanage-gets-the-go-ahead


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> Something new in Dubai Marina:
> 
> 11/May/2012
> 
> UNKNOWN TOWER (Next to The Summit), soil testing going on, its a big plot..




28/August/2012

Landmark Group Headquarters (next to Summit)


----------



## Face81

^^ Relocation from JAFZA South? They have an enormous building there. Seems strange to move. Guess they're doing well as retail is booming. Wonder if it'll be a high rise? :dunno:


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> ^^ Relocation from JAFZA South? They have an enormous building there. Seems strange to move. Guess they're doing well as retail is booming. Wonder if it'll be a high rise? :dunno:


I expect minimum G+40-50 ..if not higher


----------



## Slimbo

You reckon they'll need all of that for themselves or will they be leasing out some of the floors?

I suppose it'll come under Dubai Media City if they're currently a Free Zone company?


----------



## Imre

Slimbo said:


> You reckon they'll need all of that for themselves or will they be leasing out some of the floors?
> 
> I suppose it'll come under Dubai Media City if they're currently a Free Zone company?


I assume the plot was expensive there , the construction cost is low now so it would be good idea to built as high as they can and just lease the area what they wont use.
The area is perfect for office tower , easy access, good infrastructure , tram stop will be just walking distance and probably they will have enough parking space as well.

The next plot (Summit) board shows Dubai Media City but I think the whole area belongs to TECOM now.

Summit around 40 floors, the next plot G+ unlimited thats why I dont think so low rise between those plots...it should be high rise but this is only my logic


----------



## I Know

I Know said:


> Preliminary design of Family Village project finalised
> 
> *Project designed to accommodate over 100 orphans in 12 villas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/s...of-family-village-project-finalised-1.1061554


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Five of the villas have already been sponsored by donors Allhamdu Lillah 

Amaf has set up an account with Noor Islamic Bank to receive donations and can be contacted at Amaf's call centre at 04 366 2111

For info visit www.amaf.gov.ae


----------



## AltinD

Slimbo said:


> You reckon they'll need all of that for themselves or will they be leasing out some of the floors?
> 
> I suppose it'll come under Dubai Media City if they're currently a Free Zone company?





Imre said:


> I assume the plot was expensive there , the construction cost is low now so it would be good idea to built as high as they can and just lease the area what they wont use.
> The area is perfect for office tower , easy access, good infrastructure , tram stop will be just walking distance and probably they will have enough parking space as well.
> 
> The next plot (Summit) board shows Dubai Media City but I think the whole area belongs to TECOM now.
> 
> Summit around 40 floors, the next plot G+ unlimited thats why I dont think so low rise between those plots...it should be high rise but this is only my logic


That area has always been part of TECOM (Media City). We have kept the thread in DM section only for practical reasons


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Al Hilal Bank, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*



> Friday 07 Sep 2012
> 
> Architecture firm Goettsch Partners (GP) has recently designed the flagship commercial development for Al Hilal Bank in the heart of Abu Dhabi's Al Maryah Island. The new speculative office tower is located in the Emirate's developing new central business district, accessible from the surrounding services. The 24-storey tower includes office and retail space, with 1,000 parking spaces for tenants and visitors. "The new tower creates a distinctive architectural form, which is expected in the region," said James Goettsch, FAIA, president of Goettsch Partners. "At the same time, the building offers very efficient floor plates that are atypical in the local market."
> 
> Status:	OnSite
> 
> Goettsch Partners (GP) http://www.gpchicago.com/users/folder.asp





























Images Courtesy of Goettsch Partners

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20682


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Construction work of Dubai’s first green mosque to begin soon

Construction of Dubai’s first green mosque will begin soon as the Awqaf and Minors Affairs Foundation (AMAF) on Wednesday announced that leading UAE contracting company Al Arif Contracting has been awarded the contract for its construction and maintenance.

Construction work on the 45,000 square foot mosque is expected to begin soon and will be completed in 18 months. The mosque, which can accommodate up to 3,500 worshipers, will be located in a 105,000 square foot lot in Bur Saeed area close to the Clock Tower Roundabout in Deira.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/c...-s-first-green-mosque-to-begin-soon-1.1073507

R


----------



## Face81

^^ I guess by Bur Saeed, they mean Port Saeed. I am guessing this will be directly behind the Business Village.....


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

New Meydan landmark

Meanwhile, the Meydan Group will showcase a major new landmark project at Cityscape Global.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...business_September218.xml&section=uaebusiness

R


----------



## Face81

*Dubai plans mammoth building complex*

Sajila Saseendran / 1 October 2012













The Dubai Municipality on Sunday unveiled the proposal for a one-million-square-foot building complex that is likely to add to the architectural attraction of the emirate soon.

The project, the image of which was revealed to the media, is envisioned as a multi-purpose complex that houses shopping complexes, corporate offices and residential flats to be located in Al Gharoud area.


.......



http://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/...iongeneral_October3.xml&section=nationgeneral


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this is an interesting proposal...but where in Garhoud? 

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Probably somewhere next to the RTA building, perhaps?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

some tid bits from city scape:

Falconcity has today announced its new project, Taj Arabia. 

Another interesting snippet from Al Khayat. Meydan says it is talking with the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) in Dubai about pushing forward with a metro link for the race course. That'll certainly be handy come the Dubai World Cup.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/live-arabian-business-at-cityscape-global-2012-474950.html

the Meydan press conference, which has announced the launch of the Hadaeq Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid project. This is to be a large “green living” development named after Dubai’s Ruler. It will have canals, lagoons, horse riding trails and resemble gardens in Europe.

Also launched is the Meydan Tower, a new skyscraper which will have Sky Gardens, nine pools and the 'Club House' - a new rooftop nightclub in Dubai with an infinity pool for night owls

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/live-arabian-business-at-cityscape-global-2012-474950.html?page=3

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Interesting new project... 1k villas to be added


----------



## Parisian Girl

*FIRST LOOK: Dubai's Ocean View Hotel on JBR*


























































































http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/pics-15283-first-look-dubais-ocean-view-hotel-on-jbr/


----------



## AltinD

^^ 800 apartmeents is certanly a suipertall of 100+ floors .... basically making it the return of their Business Bay tower


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

^^

So once more, this makes a return:



malec said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356353&page=5

R


----------



## AltinD

I think I was the one to actually take the picture of the newspaper


----------



## Face81

Did not know where to put this as we don't have a thread for the Dubai Chamber building, so thought I would put it in here. Good to see old buildings being retrofitted to such a high standard 



> *Dubai Chamber aims for Gold LEED status in 2013*
> 
> by Yamurai Zendera on Jan 3, 2013
> 
> The Dubai Chamber of Commerce and Industry building, said to be the first LEED building in the Arab world in 2009, is on course to achieve a higher level of accreditation early this year.
> 
> The Dubai Creek waterfront head office has been undergoing a AED45m ($12m) retrofit since February 2009.
> 
> Designed by consultants Bluehaus and an in-house team, the project is being done in three phases over four years while the building remains in use. Work to the 11th and 12th floors, namely the Executive floors, is all that remains outstanding.
> 
> 
> ..........



http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-20202-dubai-chamber-aims-for-gold-leed-status-in-2013/



For those who don't know which building the article refers to:


----------



## Duboy

Guys, a bit of info i know of, a high rise in Burj Downtown is under design. 112 floors. very very close to the BK itself. It should appear to the public this year.


----------



## racso380

Duboy said:


> Guys, a bit of info i know of, a high rise in Burj Downtown is under design. 112 floors. very very close to the BK itself. It should appear to the public this year.


wow!!!! :master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

does this need its own thread now? 

Name : Water Discus Underwater Hotel Project More...
Description : Construction of Water Discus Hotel comprising two discs - one under the water and one suspended above the water.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : February 3, 2013
Status : New Tender

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> does this need its own thread now?
> 
> Name : Water Discus Underwater Hotel Project More...
> Description : Construction of Water Discus Hotel comprising two discs - one under the water and one suspended above the water.
> Territory : Dubai
> Updated : February 3, 2013
> Status : New Tender
> 
> R


Do we know who issued the tender, or where its intended location is?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Dry Docks is involved with that project


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> ^^ Dry Docks is involved with that project


This is true. Might get integrated into Pearl Jumeirah, or one of the other Islands Meraas is working on? Who knows... Doubt it will be a Nakheel project....


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Sowwah Central, Al Maryah Island, Abu Dhabi*



> Tuesday 05 Feb 2013
> 
> A new mixed-use development which will create Abu Dhabi’s first super-regional urban shopping centre has been announced. Designed by Boston-based firm Elkus Manfredi and developed by Gulf Related, Sowwah Central will cover an area of 214,000 sq m and features a shopping centre together with a luxury hotel and residential towers on Al Maryah Island, Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Projected to open in the spring of 2017, the mixed-use development will link up with The Galleria at Sowwah Square, a luxury shopping and dining development spanning 51,000 sq m. When combined, the two developments will house more than 500 retail, leisure, dining and entertainment options.
> 
> Status:	Planning granted
> 
> Elkus Manfredi Architects: http://www.elkus-manfredi.com/





























Images courtesy of Gulf Related

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...appln.projectview&upload_id=21833&q=abu dhabi


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

anyone heard of this:

Name : Dar Wasl Mixed-Use Development Project More...
Description : Development of Dar Wasl mixed-use scheme comprising a residential block with (112) units, (166) villas and commercial area on about 6,000 square metres of land, including facilities such as health club and swimming pool.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : February 12, 2013
Status : Current Project

http://www.emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=39

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Wonder if that's part of the Madinat Jumeirah extension? :dunno:


----------



## VCollaborator

Face81 said:


> ^^ Wonder if that's part of the Madinat Jumeirah extension? :dunno:


It will be located adjacent or near the Creek Extension.

http://www.wasl.ae/en/project/upcoming-projects/dar-wasl-project.html


----------



## AltinD

The plot next to the Standartered Chartered baank in Mankool Str. Bur Dubai, has been boarded up and TORQUE piling contractor is on site mobilising. Considering there are 3 towers of 25 - 30 fl on the other side of the bank, I wouldn't be surprised if this turns out to be of a similar height as well.


----------



## firoz bharmal

AltinD said:


> The plot next to the Standartered Chartered baank in Mankool Str. Bur Dubai, has been boarded up and TORQUE piling contractor is on site mobilising. Considering there are 3 towers of 25 - 30 fl on the other side of the bank, I wouldn't be surprised if this turns out to be of a similar height as well.


Any project near to city or Bank Streets are welcomed by investor and buyers...!


----------



## AltinD

^^ NOT a freehold area


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ then must be on rents.......in Dubai rents........Costly Dubai rents.....!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Stride Treglown designs two Reem Island academies*



> Stride Treglown's Najmat Al Reem Academy
> 
> Architectural practice Stride Treglown has announced that it has been appointed to deliver two major new school projects at Reem Island in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> http://www.stridetreglown.co.uk/new...n-new-academies-at-reem-island-abu-dhabi.html


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...signs-two-reem-island-academies/#.UTUG2jCFUfY


----------



## snakeydubai

does anybody know where dubai city tower is in jumeirah gardens city?


----------



## snakeydubai

.........


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

pls guys can you block that buggy head above ^^^^


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Damac unveils $1bn Dubai hotel, apartments complex*



> by Michael Fahy on Mar 6, 2013
> 
> Developer Damac has unveiled plans for a $1bn five-star hotel and branded serviced apartments within the Downtown Dubai area.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...-dubai-hotel-apartments-complex/#.UTfEVRyFUfY


----------



## snakeydubai

Dubai to have one of the biggest solar parks in the region

Dubai will soon build one of the biggest solar parks in the region with a capacity of 1,000 megawatts, Saeed Mohammad Al Tayer, MD and CEO of Dubai Electricity and Water Authority, announced at the Mena Renewable Energy Forum.

http://www.uaeinteract.com/docs/Dubai_to_have_one_of_the_biggest_solar_parks_in_the_region/51206.htm


----------



## snakeydubai

Mohammed announces "Mohammed Bin Rashid City" grand project

Sheikh Mohammed, Hamdan and Maktoum bin Mohammed listen to briefing on the project
UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum has announced the establishment of a new city within Dubai, setting new benchmarks in urban development in the region.

http://www.sheikhmohammed.co.ae/vgn-ext-templating/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=592af098b772b310VgnVCM1000003f64a8c0RCRD&vgnextchannel=2777bc9e88caf210VgnVCM1000004d64a8c0RCRD&vgnextfmt=sheikhNews&date=1353777358253&type=sheikh


----------



## The-King

You must write the sources for this info in your post! 
Otherwise they will get deleted!


----------



## Face81

*Coming up in Dubai: A brand new 'Flower Tower'*

Building with inbuilt balcony and façade plants makes residents feel as if they’re surrounded by forests
By Staff
Published Monday, March 11, 2013 











A residential tower with plants built into façades and balconies could soon be making a UAE debut, when the building is introduced to a captive Mid East audience for the first time at the region’s dedicated outdoor landscaping show this month.

The ‘Flower Tower’ is the creation of French architect Edouard Francois, and is designed to be an extension of surrounding parks, blending gardens with concrete and glass, creating an impression that even in urban areas, inhabitants feel as though they are surrounded by forests.

With one building already constructed in Paris, the Flower Tower will be presented by Italian company Teracrea at the Outdoor Design Build & Supply Show, taking place from March 25 to March 27 at the Dubai World Trade Centre.



.............



http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-a-brand-new-flower-tower-2013-03-11-1.498159


----------



## Face81

*Bollywood blockbuster for Dubai: Salman Khan investing in mega tourism project in emirate*

Developer of the project in Dubailand says talks are on with the Bollywood superstar
By Parag Deulgaonkar
Published Monday, March 11, 2013 

Bollywood superstar Salman Khan is not only looking at buying an apartment, but he is planning to invest in a tourism project in Dubai.

“We are in talks with Salman, but he hasn’t taken any decision yet,” the developer, who asked not to be named, told Emirates24|7.

“He [Salman] was here last weekend but was quite busy,” the developer added, who is building a mega tourism project.

The project was announced last year and will be built in Dubailand.

......


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=429118


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

i think these two mite be related:

Name : Resort Development Project - Palm Jumeirah More...
Description : Development of a resort comprising a hotel and villas on two plots of the crescent in Palm Jumeirah.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : March 14, 2013
Status : New Tender


Kuwait client tenders Palm Jumeriah resort

13 March 2013, 6:05 GMT

Bids are due in mid-April for the estimated $450m contract

http://www.meed.com/tenders-and-con...-tenders-palm-jumeriah-resort/3174209.article

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai's Meydan Racecourse to get $163m hospital*



> on Mar 18, 2013
> 
> The developer behind Dubai’s Meydan Racecourse has entered a joint agreement to build an AED600m ($163m) medical facility at the venue.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...racecourse-to-get-163m-hospital/#.UUeA1BxBJik


----------



## AltinD

yeah, some Korean one


----------



## Parisian Girl

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Luxury villa development announced for Meydan City
> By Courtney Trenwith
> 
> Thursday, 21 March 2013 4:56 PM
> 
> Millennium Estates is the second residential project to be built within Meydan City.
> 
> The developer behind Dubai’s Meydan City has announced another residential complex to be built within the 3,700,000 m2 zone.
> 
> To be fully developed by G&Co - the development company of advertising man Joseph Ghossoub - the AED1.2 billion (US$327 million) Millennium Estates will comprise of 198 luxury villas built over 3.8 million square feet. Three styles of villa will be offered, with sizes varying between 5400-6800sqft.
> 
> The gated community will occupy the southern extension of the Meydan City masterplan area, next to the grandstand.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/luxury-villa-development-announced-for-meydan-city-494948.html
> 
> R





VCollaborator said:


> ^^
> 
> For more images you can also go to this link.



_*Meydan,G&Co launch 'Millennium Estates' villa development*_

















http://www.emirates247.com/property...estates-villa-development-2013-03-21-1.499573


----------



## VCollaborator

Does a thread exist for the New Dubai Police General Department of Forensic Science and Criminology building?

Because I believe Construction has started:

Renders:



















http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/content/flat-content.do?contentCode=72608

Earthworks can be seen on Google Maps at 11 February 2013


----------



## Chakazoolu

Mall of the World will be developed and operated by Emaar, so with their experience on Dubai Mall, Mall of the world should be much better. Good for Dubai!


----------



## Face81

Chakazoolu said:


> Mall of the World will be developed and operated by Emaar, so with their experience on Dubai Mall, Mall fo the world should be much better. Good for Dubai!


Have you got a source?


----------



## Chakazoolu

Yes, Emaar


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> Have you got a source?


Wassn't that obvious, since Emaar & Nakheel would develop the project?


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> Wassn't that obvious, since Emaar & Nakheel would develop the project?


Yes, it was obvious, but the way it was presented made it sound like it was part of some bigger release. Was hungry for more info is all!


----------



## VCollaborator

*Dubai's Damac launches biggest ever project*



> *Courtney Trenwith
> 
> 30 April 2013 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hussain Sajwani, chairman of Damac Properties.*
> 
> Dubai-based Damac Properties on Tuesday announced its largest ever project, which it says will be the most luxurious golf community in Asia.
> The 29 million sq ft master development will be build off Umm Sequim Road in Dubai and feature an 18-hole PGA Championship Golf Course surrounded by mansions, villas, townhouses and luxurious apartments.
> 
> It will also include a spa, boutique hotels and international schools from kindergarten to secondary, as well as globally-recognised retail brands, leisure and entertainment offerings and a sports complex.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-s-damac-launches-biggest-ever-project-500085.html#.UX_D3bXPUxg


----------



## VCollaborator

*Burj Khalifa developer considers new world's tallest tower for Dubai to beat Saudi*



> *Tom Arnold
> 
> 1 May 2013 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Kingdom Tower in Saudi is set to claim the Burj Khalifa's crown as the world's tallest building, however a new rival may reclaim the title for Dubai. Rendering courtesy EC Harris/Mace*
> 
> Mohamed Alabbar, chairman of Emaar Properties, is setting his sights on building a new contender for the world's tallest building, possibly in Dubai.
> 
> Mr Alabbar said he was considering building a tower taller than both the Burj Khalifa in Dubai and Kingdom Tower, under construction in Jeddah.
> "I think we might try to do something a little taller," he said in Dubai today. "Technology has really improved, the value of tall buildings in the world is really important commercially. We have learned how to make money out of tall buildings."



http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...t-tower-for-dubai-to-beat-saudi#ixzz2S2cUfM9b


----------



## AltinD

:banana:

I think is the formerly known Hard Rock Hotel tower


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai's Emaar to launch Rosa villas*



> Published Thursday, November 07, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture used for illustrative purposes only.
> 
> Duba's Arabian Ranches, a fully landscaped villa community, is set for another extension.
> 
> Emaar Properties, the builder of the world's tallest tower, Burj Khalifa, will be launching a new villa phase called “Rosa” in coming day, industry sources told Emirates 24|7.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/dubai-s-emaar-to-launch-rosa-villas-2013-11-07-1.527303


----------



## snakeydubai

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> idk how accurate or up-to-date this map is but does anyone else see what could be maritime city phase two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> R


 I think it might be Dubai dry docks expansion or some kind of unnamed port. It has been on many maps since at least 2005,but most likely its cancelled because of the 2008 crisis


----------



## snakeydubai

firoz bharmal said:


> What is constructing here on Al Khail Road behind new Al Quoz area....!


^^
I think it is Dubai entertainment complex


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nakheel to launch new plots at flood-hit Dubai community*



> By Andy Sambidge | Wednesday, 20 November 2013 1:26 PM
> 
> Dubai developer Nakheel said on Wednesday it is set to launch more than 500 new residential plots at its Al Furjan project which was recently hit by extensive flooding.
> 
> The plots, which cover between 4,800 and 13,000 sq ft, will be launched on Thursday, Nakheel said in a statement, adding that prices will range from AED1.1m to AED3.3m.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/nakheel-launch-new-plots-at-flood-hit-dubai-community-527231.html


----------



## AltinD

THe plot adjacent to the Manazel Towers in Bur Dubai, has been boarded up. I wish/hope for a highrise of similar or better design and height :cheers:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

what's this?

Name : Pacific Village Project - Dubailand More... 
Description : Development of a residential village comprising (65) villas, (102 Nos.) four-bedroom townhouses and a number of two-bedroom apartments, including a community center, open spaces along with additional amenities such as a gymnasium, swimming pool and a few retail outlets. 
Territory : Dubai 
Updated : November 28, 2013 
Status : New Tender 

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> what's this? Name : Pacific Village Project - Dubailand More... Description : Development of a residential village comprising (65) villas, (102 Nos.) four-bedroom townhouses and a number of two-bedroom apartments, including a community center, open spaces along with additional amenities such as a gymnasium, swimming pool and a few retail outlets. Territory : Dubai Updated : November 28, 2013 Status : New Tender R


Interesting find! Think I know what this might be!!


----------



## Face81

*Union Square to get a major facelift*









_Image Credit: Courtesy: RTA
Artistic impression of the new multi-facility Transit Oriented Development to be built at Union Square._

A new multi-facility Transit Oriented Development will take shape at the Union Square, next to Union Metro station in Deira, comprising residential, commercial and recreational spaces, the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) has announced.

Spread across an area of 19,000 square metres, the Union Oasis Project will be accomplished in partnership with private sector.

The project is aimed to raise the efficiency and users of mass transit systems through re-planning of districts around the metro stations. The project will contribute to augmenting the ridership of the Dubai Metro and develop the urban environment in the vicinity of Al Ittihad (Union) Station,” said Mattar Al Tayer, Chairman of the Board and Executive Director of RTA.

He added that the public transport oriented development at Al Ittihad Square is set on the model of the Public Private Partnership (PPP) between the RTA and a private developer to be selected in a public tender.

..........



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/union-square-to-get-a-major-facelift-1.1265571



^^ Cannot quite get my bearings withthe render as the station is not visible!


----------



## AltinD

^^ What do you mean? The location and orientation is clear. The Metro Station is on the back. On the left is Dubai Municipality. Although I did saw a bigger render earlier


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> ^^ What do you mean? The location and orientation is clear. The Metro Station is on the back. On the left is Dubai Municipality. Although I did saw a bigger render earlier


Think I see it now. Both roads looked identical, but I think I know which corner it's going to be built on. This is going to look very good!


----------



## Face81

*Dubai World Central and Emaar to develop urban centre and golf destination within DWC*

Dubai, UAE; December 11, 2013

Emaar Properties PJSC, the global developer of iconic projects, has signed a memorandum of understanding with Dubai World Central ( DWC ), the world's first purpose-built aerotropolis, to develop an integrated urban centre and golf destination in a prime location at Dubai World Central , the home to Expo 2020 and the Al Maktoum International Airport (AMIA). The MoU was signed by His Highness Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Aviation City Corporation and President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Mohamed Alabbar, Chairman of Emaar Properties .

The new development reflects the need for more strategic projects that can meet the growing demand for luxury residences resulting from the ongoing increase in the number of senior investors, executives and employees at Dubai World Central .

The first of the key infrastructure development projects to be announced following the UAE's winning of the World Expo 2020 hosting bid, the DWC - Emaar JV project is being developed in line with the theme of the Expo - 'Connecting Minds, Creating the Future' and its three subthemes - 'Mobility, Sustainability and Opportunity.' 

The development is spread over an area of 13.63 million sq metres with the first phase of the project to include a golf-course villa community, several hotels, a high-end shopping mall, leisure attractions, and a business hub that promotes youth entrepreneurship.

.......


http://www.zawya.com/story/Dubai_Wo...f_destination_within_DWC-ZAWYA20131211115837/


----------



## AltinD

From the Dubai Metro thread:



gevorika78 said:


> This will be built around union square station


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I wonder what the municipality are up to...and I wonder if Deira Investments is involved...

Dubai receives Creek masterplan proposals
16 December 2013, 9:38 GMT

Study aims to make older parts of Deira and Bur Dubai better tourist attractions

http://www.meed.com/sectors/construction/dubai-receives-creek-masterplan-proposals/3187741.article

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I wonder what the municipality are up to...and I wonder if Deira Investments is involved... Dubai receives Creek masterplan proposals 16 December 2013, 9:38 GMT Study aims to make older parts of Deira and Bur Dubai better tourist attractions http://www.meed.com/sectors/construction/dubai-receives-creek-masterplan-proposals/3187741.article R


Think it may be linked to this FT article on Dubai's trade......



> According to one Chinese company owner who exports toys from Chenghai to the Gulf and onwards to Africa, Chinese firms now make up a third of Dubai’s central bazaar, once the preserve of Indian wholesale traders. Mr Shaibani says the government is planning to expand by 30 per cent the traditional market and the city’s gold souk, an area that already accounts for a quarter of the emirate’s businesses.


Full article: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/132660a8-69a6-11e3-89ce-00144feabdc0.html


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

while driving past the hyatt regency yesterday, i saw that they had boarded up this whole area. i cant recall if the boards were blue and yellow or blue and white.










R


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^This could be a new Vegetable and Fish market...!


----------



## cguria

Speaking of Arabtec


----------



## city of the future

33 towers?? where would such a large number of towers be?


----------



## Face81

^^ Actually 10 are in Dubai, the rest are in AUH. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/01/emirates-aabar-arabtec-idUSL5N0L60FQ20140201


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

edit: too late


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^This could be a new Vegetable and Fish market...!


the new fish market is near hamriya port...

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/display...April/theuae_April361.xml&section=theuae&col=

i hope its this:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572667&page=2

R


----------



## smussuw

^^ and the old vegetables market was located there so there is no way they will put it back there. They shifted it because they wanted to get rid of the trucks.


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> the new fish market is near hamriya port...
> 
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/display...April/theuae_April361.xml&section=theuae&col=
> 
> i hope its this:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572667&page=2
> 
> R



^^ May well be!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> while driving past the hyatt regency yesterday, i saw that they had boarded up this whole area. i cant recall if the boards were blue and yellow or blue and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


the boards are all blue. I wonder if it is Deira Investments???

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> the boards are all blue. I wonder if it is Deira Investments??? R


Or Emaar, or Nakheel??


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> Or Emaar, or Nakheel??


if it were Emaar, it would have had a yellow border. 

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

a plot on 2nd of dec st has been cordoned off with the same blue and yellow boards as the plot opp dubai mall. 










R


----------



## Face81

Another Dubai Inn?


----------



## AltinD

At that spot? Unlikely


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> At that spot? Unlikely


It's meant to be 3*, but who knows.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

MAG Group mulls new $4bn investment in Dubai, Abu Dhabi 

Al Gaddah revealed that the company is studying plans to buy land for additional projects which could be worth up to AED10 billion in Dubailand, Jebel Ali and Abu Dhabi.

The company also has plans to develop a AED750 million residential project in Sharjah, a AED700 million Art Centre in Barsha, a AED865 million City of Arabia residential project, a AED500 million MAG residential tower in the Burj Khalifah area, a AED100 million MAG Logistics plant in Jebel Ali and a AED180 million MAG 226 residential tower in Jumeirah Village.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/mag-group-mulls-new-4bn-investment-in-dubai-abu-dhabi-540413.html

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

lots of activity going on in the blue area!



















R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

whats this?

Name : Living Planet Theme Park Project More...
Description : Construction of a Theme Park.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : March 25, 2014
Status : Current Project

http://emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=39

R


----------



## Face81

Wonder if that has anything to do with the plaza that was proposed ages ago? Or perhaps Nakheel have something up their sleeve?


----------



## what?

Check my post in Jumeirah Gardens thread


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

there was a LONG, thin stretch of land that has been taken by meraas on wasl road. the boards were covered in graffiti...maybe its a strip mall.










R


----------



## icemannapoli

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> there was a LONG, thin stretch of land that has been taken by meraas on wasl road. the boards were covered in graffiti...maybe its a strip mall. R


Yes it is named Al wasl project and it is an amazing street mall. It will open after the summer and will be nicer than Citywalk according to Meraas people...


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

icemannapoli said:


> Yes it is named Al wasl project and it is an amazing street mall. It will open after the summer and will be nicer than Citywalk according to Meraas people...


but there was not a whole lot going on...and i saw that other strip mall which is almost done...not sure if it was a wasl or a meraas project...and why would meraas bad mouth citywalk when its theirs and is super new.

R


----------



## icemannapoli

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> but there was not a whole lot going on...and i saw that other strip mall which is almost done...not sure if it was a wasl or a meraas project...and why would meraas bad mouth citywalk when its theirs and is super new. R


The other project is from al wasl properties and it will be different. This one will be similar to citywalk but much bigger since it is almost 1km long. And will have gardens, child play ground and water features that actually miss in citywalk. Even the f&b offer will be particular: all new concepts never seen in UAE. Really interesting!!


----------



## what?

icemannapoli said:


> The other project is from al wasl properties and it will be different. This one will be similar to citywalk but much bigger since it is almost 1km long. And will have gardens, child play ground and water features that actually miss in citywalk. Even the f&b offer will be particular: all new concepts never seen in UAE. Really interesting!!


Any pics or more details of this please?


----------



## icemannapoli

what? said:


> Any pics or more details of this please?


This is the only one available at the moment


----------



## Face81

*What If Dubai’s Next Tower Were an Architecture School?*

BLUE TAPE, the winning proposal of an international competition to design an Architecture School adjacent to the American University in Dubai, “is a vertical re-imagining of the typical architecture school typology.” Submitted by USC alumni Evan Shieh and Ali Chen, BLUE TAPE, which transforms a horizontal pin-up space into a vertical ‘conceptual connector,’ is inspired by USC’s ‘Blue Tape Reviews’ (their method of pinning up work for design reviews).

BLUE TAPE’s core concept is that of the pin-up space, which organizes and stacks larger programs like studios, classrooms, workshops, events and gallery spaces, an auditorium, and a library.










.........



http://www.archdaily.com/492264/what-if-dubai-s-next-tower-were-an-architecture-school/


----------



## Face81

Ok, then! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 

Back from the dead!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

this meraas development on wasl rd is about 1km long! and there is some sort of steel structure that is already up!

http://oi57.tinypic.com/9k1bhh.jpg

R


----------



## Hamad-

any news abt six flag ?


----------



## Face81

Soil testing taking place on the plot next to the two small Rostamani Towers on South bound side of SZR.

Do not recall ever seeing a previous proposal for that plot. Something to look forward to :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

^^ 2 plots on that side of the road, including the one you mentioned, have been already posed for construction by AL ATTAR somewhere in 2006 -7. Even shoring work was completed before work was stopped and plots filled up and leveled


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

im not sure of this is part of deira islands or something deira investments had/has planned for the creek banks for when the dhows move to the corniche...

Deira Dubai Creek Waterfront
Dubai - United Arab Emirates, Middle East
Situated on the banks of the Dubai Creek, the Deira Waterfront is a Heritage Architecture themed masterplanned mixed used development. Phase 1 consists of a hotel, residential apartments, offices, a fresh produce market and a traditional "Souq", all with an Arabic aesthetic.

Area/Size 320 000 m2
Value US$ 850 000 000
Client Deira Investments
Website www.nakheel.com





































http://www.mirageleisure.com/projects#/Deira-Dubai-Creek-Waterfront

R


----------



## Hamad-

Coconut island by ALdar in abu dhabi 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1721910


----------



## Hamad-

P-17 shz road It is 78 floor


----------



## AltinD

We know what that is, work has started already/. The only interesting part is the P-17. What does that mean?


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> We know what that is, work has started already/. The only interesting part is the P-17. What does that mean?


It's the plot number as the tower is yet to be (re)named.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

so this is happening:

Name : Water Discus Underwater Hotel Project More...
Description : Construction of Water Discus Hotel comprising two discs - one under the water and one suspended above the water.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : April 27, 2014
Status : New Tender

http://emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=40

R


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> It's the plot number as the tower is yet to be (re)named.


It is NOT the plot number. This is how plots are numbered in the neighbourhood:


----------



## Face81

^^ Or Arabtec Project Number?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> a plot on 2nd of dec st has been cordoned off with the same blue and yellow boards as the plot opp dubai mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


could the area above be classified as "the Zabeel area"?

*Dubai to launch first economy brand hotel in 2015*

Dubai Inn, a new economy hotel brand created by a joint venture of Emaar Properties and Meraas Holding, will roll out its first phase of hotels in prime locations in the city this year.

The new brand will offer "complete functionality, comfort and effortless service", and will be a "game changer" in Dubai, the companies said in a statement on Tuesday.

Work on the first property will start shortly in the Zabeel area, the statement said. 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-launch-first-economy-brand-hotel-in-2015-549229.html

R


----------



## AltinD

^^ Come on, isn't it obvious where Zabeel is and where that first hotel is located? 

Hint: We have a thread for it


----------



## Hamad-

*Sundial, Dubai by Civic Arts*

I vist the web site of Civic Arts and found this 

Sundial, Dubai












> Commemorating Dubai’s record-breaking skyscraper, the Burj Khalifa sundial adds a new icon to the long Islamic legacy of architectural instruments. Set amidst the water park, its cantilevered form corresponds to the latitude of Dubai, creating a monumental gnomon to record solar time. An oblong aperture permits the sun’s rays to pierce the cool interior before passing through a ring of fretted numerals to project the hours upon the square beneath. Here the two-tone paving becomes a calendar, tracing the sun’s analemma as it weaves back and forth across the sky. Harnessing the sun whilst offering refuge from its heat, this piece creates a focal point from which the Burj Khalifa may be admired.
> 
> Client: EMAAR


anyone have any idea ?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

AltinD said:


> ^^ Come on, isn't it obvious where Zabeel is and where that first hotel is located?
> 
> Hint: We have a thread for it


the render thats floating around, to me, seems too small for that LARGE plot.

R


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Sheikh Mohammed Announces New Projects Worth AED 4,500,000,000 In Dubai’s Internet City And Media City
The projects will be built over five years and will include 10 million square feet of space for innovation complexes, technology laboratories and smart buildings.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

anyone heard of these:

Name : Wyndham Hotel Project - Dubai Marina More...
Description : Construction of a new Hotel comprising basement level, a ground floor, (32) typical floors and health club.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : November 10, 2014
Status : Completed Project

Name : Nikki Beach Resort Project - Pearl Jumeirah More...
Description : Construction of a resort comprising 5 to 7 buildings ranging between 2 to 4 floors.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : November 10, 2014
Status : Current Project

http://emiratestenders.com/CategoryResult.asp?CategoryId=40

R


----------



## Slimbo

Wyndham Hotel is the TFG Marina Hotel between DEC Towers and KG Tower.


----------



## dreamax00

Does anyone know where this Villa community project project will be ? Seems to be by Meydan:








Some details here ---> http://www.akdesign.com/projects/detail/45/New-Villa-Development-Masterplan#fade


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

*Action reveals plan for 240-room healthcare hotel in Dubai*

Wednesday, 17 December 2014 1:19 PM

Hotel owner and developer Action Hotels is to pay $15.7 million for a plot of land in Dubai’s Healthcare City, where it plans to build a three-star, 240-room hotel for patients, friends and families.

The company is acquiring the land along with parent company Action Group Holdings directly from the Dubai government in the free zone, which was established in 2002 to meet the demand for heathcare in the emirate, Hotelier Middle East reported on Wednesday.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/acti...40-room-healthcare-hotel-in-dubai-575596.html

R


----------



## dreamax00

Here's a presentaion video of the *DUBIOME*. It look like a vertical zoo on SZR!

http://vimeo.com/106472555


----------



## AltinD

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> the large plot between burjuman and spinneys in bur dubai has been boarded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


From a distance I saw that construction work has started on the plot (2 - 3 piling rigs and a couple of crawling cranes)


----------



## GoDubai!

dreamax00 said:


> Here's a presentaion video of the *DUBIOME*. It look like a vertical zoo on SZR!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/106472555


Nice but kind of strange to compare a building complex to countries and continents.


----------



## Hamad-

Anyone heard abt boxpark ( pop up mall ) in al wasel road ?

http://youtu.be/7q-GZoZAgyA


----------



## icemannapoli

Hamad- said:


> Anyone heard abt boxpark ( pop up mall ) in al wasel road ? http://youtu.be/7q-GZoZAgyA


Actually the guy who shakes the hand to HH is me  and that is my restaurant (Bianca Mozzarella&Co)! We are going to open by the end of the month.. Come and try the best burrata in town!!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Dubai Skyscraper said:


>


Shaikh Mohammad then viewed the mega model of *Al Wasl Tower*, which will rise on the Sheikh Zayed Road. An important urban and tourist landmark in Dubai, the tower will look like an integrated vertical city in view of standards of modern tower architecture featuring the world’s tallest ceramic facade, in addition to vertical gardens and the light museum, the first of its kind in the region, to showcase the history, art and technologies.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...ebusiness_February237.xml&section=uaebusiness

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Shaikh Mohammad also viewed a model of Dubai Gate, a unique innovative project that will emerge as a city of innovation and creativity, the gateway to Dubai, from Jebel Ali near the Dubai Metro station in Jebel Ali.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...ebusiness_February237.xml&section=uaebusiness

R


----------



## Hamad-

sh mo approves museum of the future in sh zayed r
http://youtu.be/AaJGZ2aG868

Nice idea that what dubai really need


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

where is this located???

*Cayan Group launches $844m in new projects*
by CW Staff on Apr 14, 2015 










The first project launched as part of this partnership will be Cayan Cantara, a branded residence and hotel apartment project located along Dubai's Umm Suqeim Road, which will include two towers and a hanging glass-walled swimming pool.

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-33295-cayan-group-launches-844m-in-new-projects/

R


----------



## The-King

Arjan or Dubiotech?


----------



## Jet7

The-King said:


> Arjan or Dubiotech?


Dubiotech


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

whats this?

Name : High-Rise Tower Project More...
Description : Construction of a new high-rise tower comprising (77) floors with a height of 369 metres, consisting a mix of offices, retail, a hotel and apartments.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : April 26, 2015
Status : Current Project

R


----------



## city of the future

I thinks that's the arabtec tower on SZR


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

*Meraas plans Dubai tech hub project after Alibaba deal*

Meraas, a Dubai-based holding company, on Tuesday teamed up with a subsidiary of Chinese tech giant Alibaba to set up a new joint venture to offer technology services to private companies and government institutions in the MENA region.

Meraas said it also plans to create a technology-oriented master-planned integrated community comprising a data centre, as well as hospitality, residential and commercial spaces, retail and food & beverage units, with the newly-formed joint venture company as anchor tenant.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/meraas-plans-dubai-tech-hub-project-after-alibaba-deal-592469.html

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

meraas is this you?

Name : Mixed-use Development Project - Satwa More...
Description : Development of a mixed-use scheme comprising three towers, including a hotel, as well as commercial and retail space.
Territory : Dubai
Updated : May 17, 2015
Status : New Tender

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

I'm guessing this would be coming up on the giant car park near Maktoum bridge:

Dubai Supreme Court Mixed-use Development Project	More...
Description :	Development of an existing surface car park area into an integrated mixed-use development, with a total built-up area of 55,742 square meters, with 4,420 square meters allocated for the Judges' chambers, 18,600 square meters for offices and 3,154 square meters for retail.
Territory :	Dubai
Updated :	May 16, 2016
Status :	New Tender

R


----------



## KuwaitLover

The above has already been awarded on a PPP basis.

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ortation3rs-530cr-order-windubai_6537201.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Paris Hilton to Launch Luxury Hotel Chain in Dubai, New York and Las Vegas*


http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimdobs...in-dubai-new-york-and-las-vegas/#59f982162d9f


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/government/dubai-to-build-flower-shaped-eco-city-in-the-desert

Desert Rose City


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Yeah we have a thread for this one 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727856


----------



## varunkv

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I'm guessing this would be coming up on the giant car park near Maktoum bridge:
> 
> Dubai Supreme Court Mixed-use Development Project	More...
> Description :	Development of an existing surface car park area into an integrated mixed-use development, with a total built-up area of 55,742 square meters, with 4,420 square meters allocated for the Judges' chambers, 18,600 square meters for offices and 3,154 square meters for retail.
> Territory :	Dubai
> Updated :	May 16, 2016
> Status :	New Tender
> 
> R


Hello,

Where could i get more information on this ? Who are the clients here ? Normally its the muncipality but it looks as though the supreme courts one.

Look forward to reply.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Dubai could soon be full of these five-star floating homes*



> http://whatson.ae/dubai/2016/08/dubai-could-soon-be-full-of-these-five-star-floating-homes/


----------



## Julito-dubai

https://www.behance.net/gallery/11049867/345-385-(-BURJ-DUBAI-)

This one ever mentioned? Next to 8 Boulevard Walk Tower in Dubai Downtown...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ not really ... nice find :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

I didn't want to make an off-topic post in the thread about the WOW Hotel in Dubai: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904050

...but what's that about a 100fl tower in Ras al-Khaimah?


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/environment/dewa-unveils-fully-solar-powered-headquarters-1.1906908

Dewa new headquarter in Al jaddaf should be somewhere near Al jaddaf metro station, tender is out already.


----------



## droneriot

70 floors plus huge solar installation on top, and massive in width, too. Deserves its own thread, no? We have models and description and a developer and roughly the location.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this deserves a thread of its own :cheers: can someone do that?


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> 70 floors plus huge solar installation on top, and massive in width, too. Deserves its own thread, no? We have models and description and a developer and roughly the location.


I posted something similar at the same time  plz feel free to open a thread for it ... oh wait does it say 70F!!!!! this looks like a 20F building !!!!! wow!! wonder how high will it really be


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Groundbreaking of Dubai's The Tower to take place today*

http://khaleejtimes.com/storyimage/...mageVersion=16by9&NCS_modified=20161010080512










Set in the heart of Dubai Creek Harbour, The Tower, designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls, is set to be 100 metres taller than Burj Khalifa.

Dubai is once again reaching for the sky with the groundbreaking of the emirate's brand new icon, The Tower, set to be taller than Burj Khalifa, will take place today.

Set in the heart of Dubai Creek Harbour, The Tower, designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls, is set to be 100 metres taller than Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest tower standing at 828 metres.

Emaar Properties launched the project in April this year. It is described by Emaar chairman Mohamed Alabbar as "an ambitious project on a never-before scale and design" which will require "high-precision engineering across all its facets".

Scheduled to be delivered ahead of Expo 2020 at a cost of $1 billion (Dh3.67 billion) to build, The Tower "will serve as a beacon of hope and positivity for the city and the region," he added.

The Tower, however, is not a "traditional skyscraper" but a slender tower evoking the image of a minaret anchored to the ground with sturdy cables. It will have observation decks, hanging gardens, a world-class boutique hotel, and other tourist facilities.

Its design, chosen after a competitive pitch from some of the world's top architects, draws inspiration from the lily and evokes the image of a minaret, a common feature and distinctive aspect of Islamic culture, while the elongated oval-shaped bud and geometric texture set the template for the observation decks.

At night, The Tower will emit a 'beacon of light' from its peak featuring a 'flower bud' design as a floating element.

The Tower serves as the vibrant core of Dubai Creek Harbour, a 6 sq. km world-class master planned development that is two times the size of Downtown Dubai and located 10 minutes form the Dubai International airport. The waterfront development is centred off the Dubai Creek, the cradle of Dubai's history and culture, and in close proximity to the Ras Al Khor National Wildlife Sanctuary, protected under the Unesco Ramsar Convention and home to over 67 species of water birds.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

http://chssmena.ae/portfolio/metro-viaduct-beautification/There is no enough info about this if it is happening or not but the fact that RTA is thinking about such thing is just awesome.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

New tender out today .. could that be "cirque du soleil" ?
Name :	Dubai Arena Project - Citywalk	
Description :	Construction of a multipurpose arena with capacity to host up to 17,000 people.


----------



## Tarragoni

Any link on that?


----------



## droneriot

Any idea where in City Walk?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ that's phase 3 of city walk located in the empty patch between the current city walk and SZR


----------



## droneriot

Out of curiousity, were there ever plans for a record-breaking mega-mosque in Dubai like the one in Algiers? Sheikh Zayed Mosque in Abu Dhabi looks pretty impressive but not exactly a record-breaking structure.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Any idea of what is happening under Al Garhoud bridge, the area marked Garhoud fishing on wikimapia they are extending it to the creek for some reason. :shifty:


----------



## Sani Ramic

I'm not sure about that but i found it on facebook of His Highness, its a new harbour for cruise ships.


----------



## icemannapoli

Sani Ramic said:


> I'm not sure about that but i found it on facebook of His Highness, its a new harbour for cruise ships.


I'm shocked! This is insane.... :-(


----------



## Sani Ramic

Now it's official.
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...art-dubai-harbour-project-2017-01-03-1.645742

"Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, announced the development of Dubai Harbour, a unique new waterfront destination that will feature the Middle East and North Africa (MENA) region’s largest marina.

The iconic luxury waterfront destination, spread over 20 million sq. ft, will include a 1,400-berth marina, the biggest in the MENA region, as well as a cruise ship port and terminal, a shopping mall covering 3.5 million sq. ft - the largest one in the area - an events arena, luxurious residential buildings, hotels, offices, retail stores, public service facilities, restaurants, cafes and the Dubai Lighthouse."


----------



## droneriot

We've had a thread for it for over a day now.


----------



## CrazyDave

I'm disappointed by this plan, I think it takes away from the Palm. I guess this explains why the other Signature Island never got developed.


----------



## droneriot

Works on the Marya Towers plot, works on the Burj 2020 plot, no one knows what'll happen in either. And "something unexpected" behind Nshama City.

To be honest I like that a lot better than big announcements that never happen, though.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Is there any thread for Madain al emarat project in muhaisnah one, the site is very active since last year they have 6-8 buildings u/c the first one is missing one floor to top out.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ no man but you can create one ...  I really wish you do


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

New medical centre in DHCC near Marriot AL jaddaf Desgined by Aecom, I marked the plot on wikimapia already http://wikimapia.org/36238469/Clemenceau-Medical-Centre, Pilling on site, Renders and more info can be found here http://www.clemenceaumedicine.com/cmc-dubai.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Wasl port view redevelopment, mixed use project taking place on dubai oil company site "i guess" http://wikimapia.org/36240091/Wasl-port-views-development, the project is divided into different plots with works happening on most of them here some renders and info http://www.keoic.com/Projects/Details/35.https://www.wasl.ae/press-releases/wasl-group-launches-port-views.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Royal pearls at Meydan is currently in pilling stage contractor is NSCC,
The plot http://wikimapia.org/22912396/Meydan-Metropolis-Business-Park, 
This is phase one of more to come as shown in this plan http://crownconsult.com/projects/infrastructure-work/royal-pearl-at-meydan/, 
Here is Phase 1 Video https://youtu.be/qDs2rHkvefU


----------



## varunkv

*Wasl Port views*

Isnt it safe to state that the traffic getting into Port views project and into Dubai is the fundamental issue that needs to be resolved first ? Hope RTA does something around here....




Mohammad-Almarri said:


> Wasl port view redevelopment, mixed use project taking place on dubai oil company site "i guess" http://wikimapia.org/36240091/Wasl-port-views-development, the project is divided into different plots with works happening on most of them here some renders and info http://www.keoic.com/Projects/Details/35.https://www.wasl.ae/press-releases/wasl-group-launches-port-views.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Al fursan by Nshama at DHCC-2 site has been fenced off with some renders on along side with another project by Swiss property, some info about Al fursan can be found here http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-36260-uae-dubai-healthcare-city-enters-jv-with-nshama/.


----------



## Hamad-

*zabeel business district*

I found pre crisis project by meeras called zabeel business district. I didn't know if someone mention it before. 










http://m.fhsiarchitects.com/projects/culture/zabeel-business-district.html

http://www.la-consultant.com/p_zbd.html


https://youtu.be/_ASGMZrzM4Q


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this was relaunched after the crisis but still no news about it and we have a link for it

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1364029


----------



## Gabriel900

That looks promising:

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/sheikh-hamdan-set-unveil-new-future-project-for-dubai-662016.html


----------



## droneriot

Wasn't that yesterday?


----------



## Julito-dubai

Gabriel900 said:


> That looks promising:
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/sheikh-hamdan-set-unveil-new-future-project-for-dubai-662016.html


Guess it might be the project on his island


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/donald-od-dubaija-osvaja-hrvatsku-helikopterom-ce-letjeti-od-lokacije-do-lokacije-i-traziti-idealno-mjesto-za-ulaganje-u-turizam/6348694/

Looks like Damac wants to do a huge project on the Croatian coast.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

I passed by this last night apparently Tecom is turning this parking area into a 2B car parking G Public park, we need more of this around Dubai.:cheer:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

What's this???


Name :	Skyscraper Project - Sheikh Zayed Road
Description :	Construction of a tall tower comprising a basement level, a ground floor, 120 additional floors, a roof and a car parking facility.
Territory :	Dubai
Updated :	August 13, 2017
Status :	New Tender

R


----------



## AltinD

^^ Duket si zevendesuesja e Entisar Tower


----------



## UAE Investor

AltinD said:


> ^^ Duket si zevendesuesja e Entisar Tower


English dude!


----------



## AltinD

icard:icard:icard::lol:

The project replacing Entisar Tower, most probably


----------



## droneriot

There's been a few huge projects announced in relatively short succession in the past two years in Dubai, but lately it's been unusually quiet. Anything major brewing that will take us all by surprise in the near future?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ there is a new supertall for Downtown Dubai will be launched soon .. well many proposals are being launched many projects are being started but the forum only covers the big ones and only about 1% of what is going on the ground! I am working on fixing that ... hopefully sooner than later 

PS: cityscape is around the corner .. lets see what surprises will be in store for us


----------



## KuwaitLover

droneriot said:


> There's been a few huge projects announced in relatively short succession in the past two years in Dubai, but lately it's been unusually quiet. Anything major brewing that will take us all by surprise in the near future?


Yeah - Meraas is doing a mystery project on Moon Island way out to sea. 
Bids have been submitted for Dragon Towers at Dragon Mart for Nakheel
Bids also submitted for 25Hours hotel at DWTC
Co-Ex Campus out to bid at Dubai Expo site. 

Anyone need info, just ask.


----------



## droneriot

From the Creek Tower thread a couple of days ago:



Gabriel900 said:


> What is more exciting is the news today about Cityscape next week, when they will reveal the new Post 2021, Post Expo2020 masterplan, called Legacy Masterplan which will be what Dubai aims to achieve after Expo2020!! So basically Dubai ain't stopping for the coming 20 years :drool: The Atlantis of our times.


Did this not come, or will they show it at the end of Cityscape?


----------



## Scion

^^ As it turns out, the legacy plan is not about what big project will Dubai have after 2020. It is merely what the expo site will be turn into and use for after the event is finished.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

*Azizi Developments to launch 'iconic tower' in Dubai*

The ambitious family-run development firm now has its sights set on launching a new tower in Dubai, one that its CEO Farhad Azizi said would have the ‘wow effect’ he said is associated with many of the city’s iconic buildings.

Azizi Developments will launch what it describes as an “iconic tower” in Dubai before the end of the year.

“We’re looking into something, but we haven’t finalised it. By the end of the year we should be finalising it,” Azizi told Arabian Business.

“It will be something iconic for us and iconic for the whole city. It will be in the form of high rise. We haven’t finalised the design, the numbers; many things have to be finalised.

"We’re working on it and it will be something special, and that’s what Dubai is. There’s always a wow effect [in Dubai].”

Azizi declined to give a specific location for the tower, as negotiations were ongoing. He said he expected an announcement would be made by November.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/property/news/378514-azizi-developments-to-launch-iconic-tower-in-dubai

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> *Azizi Developments to launch 'iconic tower' in Dubai*
> 
> The ambitious family-run development firm now has its sights set on launching a new tower in Dubai, one that its CEO Farhad Azizi said would have the ‘wow effect’ he said is associated with many of the city’s iconic buildings.
> 
> Azizi Developments will launch what it describes as an “iconic tower” in Dubai before the end of the year.
> 
> “We’re looking into something, but we haven’t finalised it. By the end of the year we should be finalising it,” Azizi told Arabian Business.
> 
> “It will be something iconic for us and iconic for the whole city. It will be in the form of high rise. We haven’t finalised the design, the numbers; many things have to be finalised.
> 
> "We’re working on it and it will be something special, and that’s what Dubai is. There’s always a wow effect [in Dubai].”
> 
> Azizi declined to give a specific location for the tower, as negotiations were ongoing. He said he expected an announcement would be made by November.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/prop...-developments-to-launch-iconic-tower-in-dubai
> 
> R


I think it will be the Entisar Tower

https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...kffKhR2PiD8a0KIu-f99w2sXkLI27dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8

Found it on the linkedin of a person working for the project via google search.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ no design change it seems which will make the whole process go faster .. this tower is big and huge but far from "iconic" Arabtec tower was iconic this is meh


----------



## AltinD

As I said earlier ....


----------



## Gabriel900

I moved discussion to its official thread, since we were talking about this change there for a while now

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1552182&page=10


----------



## AltinD

Construction Contract Awarded for a High-Rise Building Project in Dubai
Wednesday, September 27, 2017










he project involves the construction of a residential tower which is scheduled for completion by Q4, 2019

https://www.bncnetwork.net/news/Con...High-Rise-Building-Project-in-Dubai/NjY0Ng==/


----------



## yommy02

How can I partake in it


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://mashable.com/2017/09/29/dubai-mars-simulation-city-desert/#iSTREJ3avmq0

Any idea where this might go?


----------



## akshay18

I don't know if its going to be reality or not but a fake Mars city is going to be built in the golden desert of Dubai 
Look at the picture below:


----------



## droneriot

KuwaitLover said:


> Yeah - Meraas is doing a mystery project on Moon Island way out to sea.
> Bids have been submitted for Dragon Towers at Dragon Mart for Nakheel
> Bids also submitted for 25Hours hotel at DWTC
> Co-Ex Campus out to bid at Dubai Expo site.
> 
> Anyone need info, just ask.


I'll just ask about info on Dragon Towers, what's to be expected there?

And speaking of Nakheel, what's the location for the Discovery Gardens towers going to be? That empty space in the center of the contemporary cluster?


----------



## Scion

Can anyone translate what is this "Dubai Heart" island thing shown in this video?







Some screenshots:


----------



## KuwaitLover

droneriot said:


> I'll just ask about info on Dragon Towers, what's to be expected there?
> 
> And speaking of Nakheel, what's the location for the Discovery Gardens towers going to be? That empty space in the center of the contemporary cluster?


You can find everything you need to know on Dragon Towers here: http://www.nakheel.com/en/media/new...-proposals-for-dragon-city-residential-towers 

Shapoorji Pallonji is the lowest bidder, and an award is expected any day now.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Dancing Tower that is cancelled BB area already built in Mexico and it looks good...!

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4673/39338135355_0b8f2e1e41_b.jpg


----------



## Chakazoolu

The Dubai Heart concept is planned on the coastline behind Sunset Mall along Jumeirah Beach Road


----------



## A7R

So Al-Dar and Emaar are joining forces, I wonder what's going on here, and what will this mean for future Dubai/Abu Dhabi projects.

http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...a-gamechanger-for-uae-realty-market-1.2191769


----------



## droneriot

> Interestingly enough, it holds quite a bit of land assets in the area bordering Dubai, which was added to its portfolio following the merger with the other Abu Dhabi master-developer Sorouh.


Now that would be interesting if it were developed.


----------



## droneriot

Why are they talking about the Ziggurat again?

https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/panorama/Dubai-baut-Pyramiden-Stadt-article20469835.html

Video in German, from today.


----------



## Hamad-

*Jumeirah park clubhouse*

jumeirah park clubhouse

https://www.venturesonsite.com/news...hub-contract-to-gbh-international-contracting

https://www.protenders.com/en/projects/jumeirah-park-leisure-centre



Guys , does any one know architecture of jumeirah park clubhouse ?


----------



## UAE Investor

sorry i know this may not be appropriate but ?

https://www.itv.com/news/2018-11-23...ailed-academic-matthew-hedges-was-compelling/


----------



## Julito-dubai

Anyone seen this project?

https://www.protenders.com/projects/tower-triple-1

It is on protenders. Updated about a year ago...Dec. 6th 2018


----------



## Julito-dubai

or this fattie in Business Bay

https://www.protenders.com/projects/dubawi-tower


----------



## Julito-dubai

Terhab Hotel and Towers (Jumeirah Village Triangle) already under construction... might be a Mercure Hotel

https://www.protenders.com/projects/terhab-hotel-towers


----------



## Julito-dubai

https://www.protenders.com/projects/the-island-resort

Some interesting pictures I havent seen yet of the Island resort next to burj al arab (ex porto dubai)


----------



## Julito-dubai

Select Bay at Business Bay (former Dancing Towers Plot)

https://www.protenders.com/projects/select-bay

Looks VERY GOOD!


----------



## Julito-dubai

"The Place"

https://www.protenders.com/projects/the-place

Behind Jumeirah Golf Estates (Jebel Ali)

Looks very much concept to me....


----------



## Julito-dubai

DIFC 2.0

https://www.protenders.com/projects/difc-2-0-research-district


----------



## Julito-dubai

The Beacon Tower at Dubai Canal (safa park)

https://www.protenders.com/projects/the-beacon-tower


----------



## Julito-dubai

Aykon Tower E and F (future phase opposite side of sheikh zayed road)

https://www.protenders.com/projects/aykon-city-tower-f
https://www.protenders.com/projects/aykon-city-tower-e


----------



## Julito-dubai

https://www.protenders.com/projects/the-landmark-at-dubai-creek-harbour

Dubai Creek Harbour Landmark Sculputre


----------



## Julito-dubai

https://www.protenders.com/projects/gate-towers-dubai

Gate Tower Dubai Creek (Safa Park)


----------



## Julito-dubai

https://www.protenders.com/projects/sheikh-zayed-road-tower

Proposal for something next to Chelsea Tower (SZR)


----------



## Chakazoolu

Has Dubai dried up of new projects?


----------



## Julito-dubai

dubai's clothespin tower to be largest piece of art ever created






www.designboom.com





Clothespin Tower?????

Aparently some realism about this project... METenders has it on current Page 10


----------



## Gabriel900

Julito-dubai said:


> dubai's clothespin tower to be largest piece of art ever created
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.designboom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothespin Tower?????
> 
> Aparently some realism about this project... METenders has it on current Page 10


It is been on this for years now .. the tender is never ending 🤡


----------

